# Seguimento Meteorológico Livre 2019



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2019 às 17:12)

Este tópico destina-se ao seguimento meteorológico do tipo "conversa de café", que não pertence aos tópicos de seguimento das regiões do país.

Desabafos, críticas, desejos, e outro tipo de conversa que não se enquadre nos outros seguimentos enquadra-se só e apenas neste tópico, e *todas as mensagens off-topic que sejam encontradas nos outros tópicos serão movidas para este mesmo tópico ou mesmo eliminadas.
*
Para facilitar a leitura do tópico, apelamos ao mínimo de spam, triple/quadruple-posting (mensagens sucessivas do mesmo membro) e discussões sem nexo que "poluem" o tópico (i.e. repetições do mesmo desabafo, discussões sem fim sobre uma opinião contrária, etc.)

Insultos e outro tipo de discussão pejorativa será *punida, desde advertências, até banimentos temporários ou permanentes, tal como os membros que façam spam ou trolling serão alvo de advertências aplicadas à sua conta do fórum, ou uma punição à discrição da moderação após avaliação da situação.*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (1 Jan 2019 às 19:38)

Aqui esteve bem frio, o termómetro do carro às 5 da manhã marcava 2.5 C na Maia.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Jan 2019 às 13:50)

Bom ano a todos! 

Pelo que vejo o anti-ciclone está aí para nos dar cabo do juízo. Analisando a paisagem não deve faltar muito para entrarmos em seca agrícola principalmente no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Onde vi mais água e humidade nos terrenos foi do Ribatejo para cima na viagem até ao Porto. Mais uma vez os agricultores com os cabelos em pé na incerteza do futuro...


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Jan 2019 às 16:10)

remember disse:


> Lol vou-me mudar já para ai



Tenho uma varanda que alugo gratuitamente durante o Verão. Se estiveres interessado, será interessante convidar-te a dormir uma sesta em pleno mês de Julho 
Depois fazemos uma daquelas apostas do Fórum para saber quantos segundos o @remember aguenta sem desmaiar


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 16:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Tenho uma varanda que alugo gratuitamente durante o Verão. Se estiveres interessado, será interessante convidar-te a dormir uma sesta em pleno mês de Julho
> Depois fazemos uma daquelas apostas do Fórum para saber quantos segundos o @remember aguenta sem desmaiar



Não obrigado pelos vossos registos, isso é para destilarSó comentei pelo simples facto de uma mínima tão alta


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Jan 2019 às 16:30)

remember disse:


> Não obrigado pelos vossos registos, isso é para destilarSó comentei pelo simples facto de uma mínima tão alta



Eu entendi que era só uma constatação  Brincando com a realidade, no meu quarto junto a essa magnífica varanda, já tive mais de 31 ºC à noite. Portanto, podes deduzir como se estava durante o dia 
Estou a pensar. caso da situação de AA continue durante mais tempo, a alugar o espaço para alguma lavandaria. Em questão de duas/três horas, a roupa fica totalmente seca. A 15 €/hora ia ficar bem remunerado


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 16:35)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Eu entendi que era só uma constatação  Brincando com a realidade, no meu quarto junto a essa magnífica varanda, já tive mais de 31 ºC à noite. Portanto, podes deduzir como se estava durante o dia
> Estou a pensar. caso da situação de AA continue durante mais tempo, a alugar o espaço para alguma lavandaria. Em questão de duas/três horas, a roupa fica totalmente seca. A 15 €/hora ia ficar bem remunerado



Realmente, com esse ar seco e algum vento à mistura já dá para fazer uns trocos


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Jan 2019 às 17:10)

Está para durar mas começa a existir alguma abertura nos modelos para alguma mudança a meio do mês. 
Seja como for nada de bloqueios nas latitudes a norte mas apenas um enfraquecimento do AA. 
Mas não te preocupes que ainda teremos um período invernal interessante 



trovoadas disse:


> Bom ano a todos!
> 
> Pelo que vejo o anti-ciclone está aí para nos dar cabo do juízo. Analisando a paisagem não deve faltar muito para entrarmos em seca agrícola principalmente no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Onde vi mais água e humidade nos terrenos foi do Ribatejo para cima na viagem até ao Porto. Mais uma vez os agricultores com os cabelos em pé na incerteza do futuro...


----------



## Harry Potter (2 Jan 2019 às 17:59)

Avisem quando chover...

Agora finalmente algum frio mas ainda pouco, de tarde ainda se anda de manga curta.

Talvez a mudança venha a meio do mês, mas ainda sem certezas....


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Jan 2019 às 19:29)

no GFS nao há mudanças de padrão há vista até dia 18 de Janeiro, nao tenhamos ilusões que nao vai haver mudança de padrão nenhuma


----------



## RamalhoMR (2 Jan 2019 às 20:02)

RedeMeteo disse:


> no GFS nao há mudanças de padrão há vista até dia 18 de Janeiro, nao tenhamos ilusões que nao vai haver mudança de padrão nenhuma



Desculpa lá mas sempre a bateres na mesma tecla deves de ter o chip queimado

Fora o dizeres as coisas como se fosses profeta

Porra... já cansa meu


----------



## Harry Potter (2 Jan 2019 às 20:37)

RamalhoMR disse:


> Desculpa lá mas sempre a bateres na mesma tecla deves de ter o chip queimado
> 
> Fora o dizeres as coisas como se fosses profeta
> 
> Porra... já cansa meu



Aqui vou concordar com o rede metal

Até dia 18 não digo mas a primeira quinzena está quase condenada

Fora que na zona dele pouco choveu em dezembro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jan 2019 às 23:56)

No sul pouco ou nada vai chover até dias 23-27 de janeiro. No Norte a chuva é provável que venha lá para dias 14-15, mas durará apenas alguns dias.
Quebras do anticiclone só lá para fins de janeiro/inícios de fevereiro.
Resumidamente, teremos um janeiro muito seco.


----------



## Tonton (3 Jan 2019 às 01:48)

Harry Potter disse:


> Aqui vou concordar com o rede metal
> 
> Até dia 18 não digo mas a primeira quinzena está quase condenada
> 
> Fora que na zona dele pouco choveu em dezembro





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> No sul pouco ou nada vai chover até dias 23-27 de janeiro. No Norte a chuva é provável que venha lá para dias 14-15, mas durará apenas alguns dias.
> Quebras do anticiclone só lá para fins de janeiro/inícios de fevereiro.
> Resumidamente, teremos um janeiro muito seco.



Realmente, isto, às tantas, mais parece mais o coro das carpideiras...
Não sei se consultaram a Maya ou a bola de cristal, se nem os modelos oficiais conseguem acertar a tanta distância!! 

Veja-se, por exemplo, para o próximo dia 12, o ECMWF já a divergir da continuidade do anticiclone:


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2019 às 01:57)

Tonton disse:


> Realmente, isto, às tantas, mais parece mais o coro das carpideiras...
> Não sei se consultaram a Maya ou a bola de cristal, se nem os modelos oficiais conseguem acertar a tanta distância!!
> 
> Veja-se, por exemplo, para o próximo dia 12, o ECMWF já a divergir da continuidade do anticiclone:


Analisando os modelos parece-me que a partir de meio do mês podemos ter algum ar continental, provavelmente não muito forte, mas a provocar descida das temperaturas. A ocorrer, tendo em conta o clima do nosso país a precipitação será escassa/nula nessa semana/s. 
Contudo os modelos andam muito divergentes a partir de dia 8 portanto nada se pode afirmar/concluir quanto ao que o resto do mês reserva.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Jan 2019 às 02:17)

Tonton disse:


> Realmente, isto, às tantas, mais parece mais o coro das carpideiras...
> Não sei se consultaram a Maya ou a bola de cristal, se nem os modelos oficiais conseguem acertar a tanta distância!!
> 
> Veja-se, por exemplo, para o próximo dia 12, o ECMWF já a divergir da continuidade do anticiclone:


até parece que não sabem que nesses casos ganha sempre o modelo que preve a continuação do AAAAA


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Jan 2019 às 10:50)

Bom dia . 
Por aqui já se vai comentando que agora os Invernos são sempre secos e com céu limpo ... 
A média de precipitação nesta década para Dezembro é surreal .. ... Loooll


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Jan 2019 às 10:52)

Relativamente às previsões existe uma maior incerteza depois do dia 11 ou 12 mas continua se na mesma senda .


----------



## Sanxito (3 Jan 2019 às 12:11)

Já viram estas fotos??


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2019 às 12:45)

*Video of paraglider thrown off a cliff in Manilla by dust devil, lands in Moree five hours later*


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 14:16)

Sanxito disse:


> Já viram estas fotos??
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


Normal, fotos tiradas dentro do carro... As estações aí perto, mal chegaram aos -2° C

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jan 2019 às 14:47)

Sanxito disse:


> Já viram estas fotos??
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk



Mais um mau exemplo de uma "não" notícia!

Obviamente que não se chegou a essa temperatura!
Normal que o termómetro do carro marcasse isso... devia estar congelado ainda... não corresponderá minimamente à realidade.
O mesmo site colocou ontem máximas de 20ºC no Norte, medidas também numa viatura parada ao Sol...
enfim...


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2019 às 14:52)

Já tinha comentado noutro tópico esta notícia, mas volto a repetir aqui. Uma coisa é medir a temperatura do ar, outra é a medir a temperatura das superfícies expostas que perdem calor por irradiação. É comum aparecerem dados de valores muito altos ou muito baixos, não é que sejam errados, são é valores da temperatura das superfícies e não do ar. O alcatrão da minha rua, em dias quentes de verão, chega a atingir valores superiores a 55ºC. Em noites anticiclónicas as superfícies dos carros chegam a arrefecer para valores de -10ºC / -12ºC. Temos sempre que ver o que os sensores estão a medir.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jan 2019 às 14:55)

Dan disse:


> Já tinha comentado noutro tópico esta notícia, mas volto a repetir aqui. Uma coisa é medir a temperatura do ar, outra é a medir a temperatura das superfícies expostas que perdem calor por irradiação. É comum aparecerem dados de valores muito altos ou muito baixos, não é que sejam errados, são é valores da temperatura das superfícies e não do ar. O alcatrão da minha rua, em dias quentes de verão, chega a atingir valores superiores a 55ºC. Em noites anticiclónicas as superfícies dos carros chegam a arrefecer para valores de -10ºC / -12ºC. Temos sempre que ver o que os sensores estão a medir.



Também repito a resposta que dei no outro tópico.
O problema é depois as notícias a "vender" essa temperatura como a real do ar... mais um foco de "desinformação"... e ai de quem lá for contrapor ou explicar que o valor está errado...


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jan 2019 às 15:42)

Coming soon


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jan 2019 às 16:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> Coming soon



Uma boa estação para integrar a rede!


----------



## Toby (3 Jan 2019 às 16:13)

Sanxito disse:


> Já viram estas fotos??
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk



Boa tarde,
Geralmente os captores de t° exterior servem para gerir o calculador de ar condicionado com uma precisão +/- de 1.5° à 18° (valor padrão em carro) !!


----------



## Norther (3 Jan 2019 às 16:21)

Entretanto o GFS já anda modelar entrada de frio continental por cá, vão começar as mexidas...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Jan 2019 às 16:40)

Está run do gfs e bem gelada mas não vem acompanhada pelos outros modelos. A média do ensemble do ecm não permite pensar em mudanças de padrão mas se o mesmo vier acontecer é o que se precisa para que este padrão se altere. 
Entretanto no final de Dezembro como era de esperar a situação das barragens em nada se alterou e mesmo que não chiba até final de Fevereiro pouca ou nada se altera. 
Nenhum cenário de falta de recursos hídricos excepto naquelas barragens que parecem já condenadas.


----------



## dvieira (3 Jan 2019 às 18:29)

Sou só eu ou existe mais alguém com dificuldades a aceder aos modelos do GFS aqui ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2019 às 18:34)

dvieira disse:


> Sou só eu ou existe mais alguém com dificuldades a aceder aos modelos do GFS aqui ?



Também não consigo aceder, o mapa nunca chega a carregar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jan 2019 às 20:19)

dvieira disse:


> Sou só eu ou existe mais alguém com dificuldades a aceder aos modelos do GFS aqui ?



Desde ontem que demoram a actualizar mas acabam por fazê-lo.


----------



## remember (4 Jan 2019 às 15:40)

Não se vê grande mudança pelo menos até dia 15, que pasmaceira, frio e mais frio, chuvinha da boa nada

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2019 às 20:14)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Jan 2019 às 20:47)

Qual a probabilidade dessa invenção ter sucesso ??


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jan 2019 às 22:53)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Qual a probabilidade dessa invenção ter sucesso ??


Nenhuma!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2019 às 03:03)

Não me lembro de nesta época do ano o tópico dos modelos de sonhos e incomuns estar tão sossegado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jan 2019 às 08:42)

Bom dia
Nada de novo nos modelos.... Mais do mesmo ! !


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2019 às 12:05)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não me lembro de nesta época do ano o tópico dos modelos de sonhos e incomuns estar tão sossegado.


Que não seja por isso, espreita lá...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2019 às 13:29)

c0ldPT disse:


> Que não seja por isso, espreita lá...




Troca lá por miúdos, se faz favor.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2019 às 19:22)

Ainda ontem á noite a minha mãe estava aqui a comentar, já como os mais antigos diziam, que os primeiros 12 dias de cada ano correspondiam depois como iria estar o tempo ao longo dos 12 meses, e ontem dia 4, era pela lógica Maio, ou seja eram mais de 3 meses sem chuva.
Claro que só estou a constar, como alguns antigos seguiam o tempo na sua lógica, hoje em dia sabemos que é tudo diferente.
Mas pronto deixando agora isto de parte, esperemos que depois do frio que também faz falta, possa vir alguma chuva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2019 às 19:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ainda ontem á noite a minha mães estava aqui a comentar, já como os mais antigos diziam, que os primeiros 12 dias de cada correspondiam de como iria estar o tempo ao longo dos 12 meses, e ontem dia 4, era pela lógica Maio.
> Mas pronto deixando agora isto de parte, esperemos que depois do frio que também faz falta, possa vir alguma chuva.


Mas veio a sério e à bruta, pelo menos aqui. Esta manhã estava uma geada bem forte por aqui, a primeira até agora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2019 às 20:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas veio a sério e à bruta, pelo menos aqui. Esta manhã estava uma geada bem forte por aqui, a primeira até agora.



Pois foi tardou, mas não falhou, porque aqui já conto uns 3 ou 4 dias de geada, embora ainda não muito forte.
As macieiras já estavam a precisar, para entarem em dormencia, e os mirtilos também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2019 às 20:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois foi tardou, mas não falhou, porque aqui já conto uns 3 ou 4 dias de geada, embora ainda não muito forte.
> As macieiras já estavam a precisar, para entarem em dormencia, e os mirtilos também.


Pois é, já fazia falta... assim já tenho mais esperança com a frutificação dos pawpaw (asimina triloba).


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2019 às 20:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois é, já fazia falta... assim já tenho mais esperança com a frutificação dos pawpaw (asimina triloba).



Pois é, o frio é mesmo essecial para a frutificação de vários tipos de plantas/árvores.
Não sei o que se passa com o mapa das horas de frio do IPMA, parece que ficou perdido no dia 22 de Dezembro, normalmente nos outros anos, a diferença é de apenas uns 2 dias.
Mas pronto, ele só começa a fazer falta é mesmo daqui para a frente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jan 2019 às 20:52)

A previsão mensal aponta para a chegada da chuva na última semana de Janeiro com a chegada do anticiclone polar e seu bloqueio em latitudes mais a norte... Que se deverá prolongar por Fevereiro. 
Esta é uma tendência que tem vindo a ser constantemente adiada..  Mas que neste momento poderão estar reunidas as condicoes para a mudança depois um longo período sem chuva por cá ..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2019 às 21:05)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A previsão mensal aponta para a chegada da chuva na última semana de Janeiro com a chegada do anticiclone polar e seu bloqueio em latitudes mais a norte... Que se deverá prolongar por Fevereiro.
> Esta é uma tendência que tem vindo a ser constantemente adiada..  Mas que neste momento poderão estar reunidas as condições para a mudança depois um longo período sem chuva por cá ..


Confirmadíssimo! O Accuweather também já atualizou a sua previsão mensal, depois de alguns dias sem prever qualquer chuva para janeiro.


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2019 às 22:08)

Por volta do dia 24. Ou não.


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2019 às 22:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Confirmadíssimo! O Accuweather também já atualizou a sua previsão mensal, depois de alguns dias sem prever qualquer chuva para janeiro.



Porque se limitam à previsão mensal do AW? Eles fazem previsões a 90 dias


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2019 às 22:54)

Orion disse:


> Porque se limitam à previsão mensal do AW? Eles fazem previsões a 90 dias



O CFS ainda é mais louco, eu já ando a ver previsões para Outubro. Isso sim, é top. Tem calma, que ainda não vejo nenhum furacão nem cá nem nos Açores.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jan 2019 às 23:56)

Eu cá acho muito fixe ...
Objectivo actualmente no Inverno por cá:
- Em cada ano cada mês de Inverno conseguir ser mais seco que o anterior ...
É depois a Primavera ser muito chuvosa para enganar a malta.


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jan 2019 às 00:27)

no GFS nem a mais de 300 h há prespectivas de mudança de padrão......
como diziam aqui os antigos: Ver para crer como São Tomé
depois de tantos anos disto no inverno, ja nao acredito em mudanças


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jan 2019 às 14:03)

Também não vejo grandes mudanças de padrão, parece-me que há uma ou outra saída que são simplesmente outliers mais quentes/chuvosos, mas não representam a realidade. Pessoalmente até gosto deste tempo mais frio, e não estamos ainda no meio de uma seca como a de 2004/05, mas se continuar muito mais tempo sem chover poderá começar a ser grave.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2019 às 14:36)

N_Fig disse:


> Também não vejo grandes mudanças de padrão, parece-me que há uma ou outra saída que são simplesmente outliers mais quentes/chuvosos, mas não representam a realidade. Pessoalmente até gosto deste tempo mais frio, e não estamos ainda no meio de uma seca como a de 2004/05, mas se continuar muito mais tempo sem chover poderá começar a ser grave.


Já vi no Twitter especialistas a comparar a similaridade da situação atual ao Janeiro de 1985, se for verdade ainda teremos pelo menos algum frio de jeito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 14:41)

c0ldPT disse:


> Já vi no Twitter especialistas a comparar a similaridade da situação atual ao Janeiro de 1985, se for verdade ainda teremos pelo menos algum frio de jeito.


Podes partilhar o link do twitter por favor? Obrigado!


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2019 às 14:53)

c0ldPT disse:


> Já vi no Twitter especialistas a comparar a similaridade da situação atual ao Janeiro de 1985, se for verdade ainda teremos pelo menos algum frio de jeito.



Janeiro 1985 teve frio a valer e com entradas continentais, não muito comparável com a situação que vivemos actualmente.

Um exemplo, a carta de 15 de Janeiro 1985:


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2019 às 15:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Podes partilhar o link do twitter por favor? Obrigado!





Snifa disse:


> Janeiro 1985 teve frio a valer e com entradas continentais, não muito comparável com a situação que vivemos actualmente.
> 
> Um exemplo, a carta de 15 de Janeiro 1985:


https://twitter.com/forecas55175638 - Esta página analisa a situação do_ Polar Vortex _e, em mais do que um tweet refere que este está ainda mais fraco do que no anterior ano/mês de recorde: 01/1985. Daí a comparação  Estive a ver algumas cartas do final de Dezembro 1984/Janeiro 1985 e a situação não difere assim tanto do que está previsto nos próximos dias, com o AA sobre a europa ocidental a estender-se á Islândia.
O ponto fundamental nos próximos dias é o AA se mover para um pouco para oeste, aí teríamos inverno.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Jan 2019 às 19:38)

Começo a desconfiar que este mês poderá ir assim até ao final do mesmo.
O padrão promete manter se por tempo indeterminado.
É desanimador porque todos os invernos têm sido iguais.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jan 2019 às 19:58)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Começo a desconfiar que este mês poderá ir assim até ao final do mesmo.
> O padrão promete manter se por tempo indeterminado.
> É desanimador porque todos os invernos têm sido iguais.


O GFS tem AA até às 384h, ou seja, até dia 22 de Janeiro, o ECM vai no mesmo sentido.
Veremos as próximas saídas, mas para já não parece haver grandes sinais de mudança.


----------



## dvieira (6 Jan 2019 às 20:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> O GFS tem AA até às 384h, ou seja, até dia 22 de Janeiro, o ECM vai no mesmo sentido.
> Veremos as próximas saídas, mas para já não parece haver grandes sinais de mudança.


Sim também me parece que sim. Também fiquei desanimado com esta última saída. Mas vamos esperar pela saída das 18h para ver se continua na mesma tendência. Isto tudo pode mudar num ápice apesar no que toca ao anticiclone isso não funcione bem assim. Não é bom os dois modelos estarem em sintonia. Mas vamos esperar para ver...


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jan 2019 às 21:29)

O mês parece estar a tomar um caminho muito semelhante aos janeiros de 2005 e 2012, especialmente o primeiro


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2019 às 21:37)

parece ser que a 3ª semana de janeiro será a tal semana grande.
um bloqueio potente e uma descida de uma massa de ar bem fria.

aguardemos por mais saídas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Jan 2019 às 21:42)

Agreste disse:


> parece ser que a 3ª semana de janeiro será a tal semana grande.
> um bloqueio potente e uma descida de uma massa de ar bem fria.
> 
> aguardemos por mais saídas.



Porque dizes isso ???


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jan 2019 às 22:58)

Bolas, até eu que não sou dada a grandes choradinhos começo a ficar deprimida cada vez que vou olhar para os modelos.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jan 2019 às 00:35)

Esperemos que haja alguma mudança nos modelos nos próximos dias no sentido de acabar o mês pelo menos na média...O Outono soube a pouco e agora temos este início de Inverno miserável!  O Mediterrâneo é que parece que vai animar... desta vez com o frio...
Aqui as noites estão normais mas a temperatura diurna está elevada. Para mim não dá sensação nenhuma de Inverno ainda mais com a potência solar a crescer de dia para dia.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Jan 2019 às 00:54)

Aqui tem estado bastante frio, pelo menos de noite. Assim que o sol baixa é impossível. Em termos de frio, está um Inverno normal.


----------



## raposo_744 (7 Jan 2019 às 09:08)

sim,frio tem estado  durante a noite.Estou na Venda Nova (Amadora) e o jardim, virado a Norte, está branco com o gelo.....


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2019 às 15:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Percebo esse sentimento, na minha zona também passo o "mesmo" no verão devido a Nortada violenta localizada na zona norte e noroeste do concelho.



Nem mais @jonas_87 . Os critérios não devem ser abrangentes dentro das particularidades. O caso de Portalegre chega a ser caricato, porque no Inverno e no Verão ocorre sempre o mesmo, dada a singularidade das temperaturas que se verificam em Portalegre. Se a estação estivesse noutro local, todas as previsões e os avisos seriam diferentes. Dado o exemplo: caso a ocupação humana da Ammaia fosse prolongada no tempo até aos dias, o Alto Alentejo estaria presentemente em Alerta Laranja por frio


----------



## Tonton (7 Jan 2019 às 16:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Nem mais @jonas_87 . Os critérios não devem ser abrangentes dentro das particularidades. O caso de Portalegre chega a ser caricato, porque no Inverno e no Verão ocorre sempre o mesmo, dada a singularidade das temperaturas que se verificam em Portalegre. Se a estação estivesse noutro local, todas as previsões e os avisos seriam diferentes. Dado o exemplo: caso a ocupação humana da Ammaia fosse prolongada no tempo até aos dias, o Alto Alentejo estaria presentemente em Alerta Laranja por frio



Basta olhar para o caso gritante de Mirandela: às 15h continuava, pelo 4º dia consecutivo, em terreno negativo, e o aviso do IPMA é Amarelo para temperaturas MÍNIMAS baixas, igual ao da maioria das localidades do Continente...


----------



## Stinger (7 Jan 2019 às 20:30)

Mirandela ainda continua debaixo de nevoeiro? 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (7 Jan 2019 às 20:48)

A falar Nuno Moreira do IPMA na Sic Noticias agora


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jan 2019 às 21:29)

dvieira disse:


> A falar Nuno Moreira do IPMA na Sic Noticias agora


Sobre o que ??


----------



## Marco pires (7 Jan 2019 às 21:54)

aqui pelo pinhal novo a mínima foi de -1.2º

já levo neste momento 4.8º, ontem por está hora estava com qualquer coisa como a rondar os 6º, por isso espero para esta noite uma mínima ainda mais baixa.


----------



## dvieira (7 Jan 2019 às 21:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Sobre o que ??


Ele falou sobre o alerta amarelo que está em vigor, falou sobre a ausência de chuva que se prevê para estas 2 semanas seguintes e fez alguma comparação com o ano/anos anteriores


----------



## The Weatherman (8 Jan 2019 às 09:49)

E o inverno continua a ser aquilo a que nos habituou nos últimos anos (bocejo). Não existem para já previsões de mudanças mas isso pode mudar a qualquer momento.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2019 às 10:43)

dvieira disse:


> A falar Nuno Moreira do IPMA na Sic Noticias agora



Resumindo: temperaturas mínimas baixas, normais para esta época do ano, e continuação do tempo seco para esta e a próxima semana.


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2019 às 11:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Resumindo: temperaturas mínimas baixas, normais para esta época do ano, e continuação do tempo seco para esta e a próxima semana.


Sim ele falou que apesar das temperaturas serem um pouco baixas são normais para a época do ano. Ele também falou que a tendência para esta 2 semanas serem secas apesar da ressalva para a 2 semana para o horizonte temporal ser maior. Também falou que a parte sul está em seca meteorológica. Mas fez questão de diferenciar seca meteorológica de agrícola ou hidráulica.


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2019 às 11:09)

Também referiu sexta e sábado serão os dias mais frios devido ao aumento do vento que vai aumentar o desconforto térmico e as temperaturas máximas não serão tão altas.


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2019 às 11:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Está a referir-se às temperaturas mínimas previstas e à normal climatológica, que para Lisboa no mês de Janeiro é de *8,3ºC*.


Pois...pensei que era só eu que pensava que estava frio para Catano

Afinal mínimas bem abaixo do normal, eu gosto de chuva, mas acho que nunca a desejei como agora

Não quer dizer que a chuva não traga frio também, mas pelo menos ameniza o ambiente.

E pelas previsões após sexta-feira é que vai doer, máximas de 10/13° C com mínimas de 2/3° C, nem quero pensar

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2019 às 13:52)

Apesar da enorme incerteza há uma clara tendência para o arrefecimento progressivo da temperatura ao longo do mês de Janeiro.
Estará diretamente relacionado ao enfraquecimento do vórtice polar e ao revertimento dos ventos zonais à superfície que ocorrerá a partir da terceira semana de Janeiro, sendo que há sinal para um padrão mais continental na península para o final de Janeiro/princípio de Fevereiro.
Sendo assim, há que esperar tempo frio e seco nas próximas semanas no geral, agora é esperar pelas próximas actualizações dos modelos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jan 2019 às 15:09)

dvieira disse:


> Sim ele falou que apesar das temperaturas serem um pouco baixas são normais para a época do ano.


Como assim? Normais??
A média mínima de janeiro aqui na Charneca é de 6,4°C. As mínimas têm sido todas 4 graus ou mais abaixo do normal. 

Sinceramente, o meteorologista da entrevista é um falso meteorologista, simplesmente não vê as médias.


----------



## rozzo (8 Jan 2019 às 15:18)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Como assim? Normais??
> A média mínima de janeiro aqui na Charneca é de 6,4°C. As mínimas têm sido todas 4 graus ou mais abaixo do normal.
> 
> Sinceramente, o meteorologista da entrevista é um falso meteorologista, simplesmente não vê as médias.



Desculpa, mas esse comentário é totalmente descabido. E até um pouco insultuoso para o profissional em questão.
Convém pensar um pouco antes de certas opiniões...

O que é uma média? É o valor esperado SEMPRE? Ou a média dos valores, independentemente da sua variabilidade? Para alguma coisa existe a medida do desvio-padrão também em estatística, para complementar a média.

Pela tua lógica, se a média da Charneca em Janeiro é 6º, todos os dias que não tenham 6º são anormais?
Que eu saiba, uma variabilidade grande faz parte do nosso clima, em particular nos meses de Inverno, em que tanto há períodos frios, mais próximos dos 0, como períodos quentes, mais próximos dos 10º, e daí a média disso tudo acabar nesse valor que referes.

Se fosse um clima onde não há variabilidade de temperatura quase nenhuma (como nos trópicos p.ex), uma mínima 4º abaixo da média era um bocadinho anormal talvez, pois nessas zonas o desvio padrão ou variabilidade são muito baixos. 
Num clima como o nosso, das latitudes médias, feito de "altos e baixos", não tem nada de anormal.

*Sim, é abaixo da média, mas não, não é anormal. *

No nosso clima... "anormal" seria ter um mês em que a temperatura fosse sempre muito próxima dos valores da média, sem desvios ou variabilidade.


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2019 às 16:00)

Boa tarde,
As noções de temperaturas anormais são específicas à cada país, à Portugal a partir quando fala-se de temperaturas anormais? 
Neste quadro por exemplo quando pode-se falar de anormal? Para o verão sei mas não para o inverno (Portugal)







https://www.infoclimat.fr/climatologie/globale/mois-de-janvier/lisboa-geof-lisbonne/08535.html

Obrigado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jan 2019 às 20:43)

rozzo disse:


> Desculpa, mas esse comentário é totalmente descabido. E até um pouco insultuoso para o profissional em questão.
> Convém pensar um pouco antes de certas opiniões...
> 
> O que é uma média? É o valor esperado SEMPRE? Ou a média dos valores, independentemente da sua variabilidade? Para alguma coisa existe a medida do desvio-padrão também em estatística, para complementar a média.
> ...


Peço desculpa a todos os do fórum se eu insultei alguém, por ter dito mal do meteorologista. No entanto, não cometerei mais este erro que cometi. 
_________________________
Parece que a chuva virá a partir já dos dias 17-18 de janeiro. Ainda não é totalmente certo, mas o ECMWF já aponta bastante chuva para o final do mês, com acumulados bastante grandes no Norte e Centro, podendo chegar aos 100 mm num só evento. Veremos como evolui a previsão, pois esta pode mudar num ápice, ainda por cima sendo uma previsão a 240 horas.


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2019 às 11:31)

Como a malta continental está deprimida, há que olhar para previsões destas (IM canadiano) 

Em contrapartida, a tão anunciada era glacial chega este ano à Europa Central


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2019 às 11:37)

Tonton disse:


> Rozzo, como o Toby escreveu, isso das superfícies não é verdade: o ar arrefece mais depressa do que as superfícies sólidas.
> Agora, não se pode esquecer o princípio dinâmico de que o ar frio desce e o quente ascende, e, por isso, junto ao solo e mais ainda em vales / depressões de terreno (em que o ar fica "encaixado" quando não há vento), haverá sempre mais concentração de ar frio.



Movi para o Seguimento Livre, para não complicar o tópico onde estava.

O ar tem uma inércia térmica maior do que outras superfícies, e a água ainda maior (daí maiores amplitudes em massas de ar mais seco, e obviamente amplitudes muito pequenas em massas de água). Isto não está incorrecto. 
Aqui está uma lista de valores do calor específico de vários materiais (quanto maior o calor específico, mais "difícil" impor variações de temperatura a esse material):
http://fep.if.usp.br/~profis/experi...de Calor Especifico de Varias Substancias.pdf

Por este motivo sim, obviamente as maiores variações de temperatura dão-se nas superfícies, e quanto mais afastado do solo, menor a variação da temperatura do ar, pois menos efeito direto sofre dessas variações "impostas" a partir do solo.

O que referem, do ar frio descer, efeitos de depressão/vale, é outro assunto completamente diferente. Relevante sim para este assunto dos locais de inversão, mas são duas coisas completamente distintas, que se podem ou não complementar.


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2019 às 12:52)

Bom dia,

Se puder permitir-se, engano-me talvez, sou thermocombustão (motoriste en français) e não meteorologista.
Falamos talvez de dois fenómenos diferentes (o meu português…) 
Há uma diferença entre o poder de absorção e o poder de restituição em relação ao volume. 
Se seguir-se o vosso raciocínio: porque tem-se abandonar o arrefecimento à ar dos motores?
Porque os nós térmicos (echangeur thermique en français) à óleo são mais eficazes que os à água e ainda mais ar?
Porque nos aquecimentos por acumulação utiliza-se betão não do ar?
Porque na isolamento térmica de uma casa o espaço do ar entre o muro e o isolador em ser limitado + à 2cm?
Se puser-se um termómetro ao ar livre, outro num abrigo normalizado, outro num abrigo de madeiras, outro num abrigo de alumínio, outro num abrigo de aço, vai-se ter as mesmas medidas?
Porque em verão a temperatura de uma estrada vai ser superior à do ar?
Porque em inverno a temperatura do solo vai mais muito tempo restante negativa da do ar?

Discussão amigável.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Jan 2019 às 14:01)

Continuo sem ver nada dessa previsão a se vir verificar ... Mas pode ser que me engane ..
Nem o ensemble do gfs nem do ecm o mostra pelo que se prespectiva um mês bem seco . Mas veremos ... 
O que parece certo é que este será bem frio .  O resto o tempo o dirá .. 
Só deixo uma ressalva. Quase todos os modelos sazonais anúnciavam um inverno acima da média particularmente à norte e centro .. E é o que temos ..   Até ao momento!!

Fevereiro já se prespectiva ser muito frio e possivelmente chuvoso com fortes entradas de noroeste mas ...


----------



## Tonton (9 Jan 2019 às 23:11)

rozzo disse:


> Movi para o Seguimento Livre, para não complicar o tópico onde estava.
> 
> O ar tem uma inércia térmica maior do que outras superfícies, e a água ainda maior (daí maiores amplitudes em massas de ar mais seco, e obviamente amplitudes muito pequenas em massas de água). Isto não está incorrecto.
> Aqui está uma lista de valores do calor específico de vários materiais (quanto maior o calor específico, mais "difícil" impor variações de temperatura a esse material):
> ...



Rozzo, não percebo quando dizes que o ar tem a maior inércia térmica, quando os gases têm a menor capacidade de conservação de calor, logo são os que arrefecem mais depressa....
Quanto ao afastamento do solo, parece-me que apenas tem a ver com o princípio dinâmico do ar frio descer - já que, quanto mais junto ao solo, mais frio estará concentrado (e não por se "imporem variações a partir do solo"), enquanto o ar menos frio se manterá mais acima...


----------



## rozzo (10 Jan 2019 às 00:53)

Tonton disse:


> Rozzo, não percebo quando dizes que o ar tem a maior inércia térmica, quando os gases têm a menor capacidade de conservação de calor, logo são os que arrefecem mais depressa....
> Quanto ao afastamento do solo, parece-me que apenas tem a ver com o princípio dinâmico do ar frio descer - já que, quanto mais junto ao solo, mais frio estará concentrado (e não por se "imporem variações a partir do solo"), enquanto o ar menos frio se manterá mais acima...



Estás a esquecer que o ar não são só "gases puros ". Boa parte é água, vapor de água. Daí a sua inércia, tanto maior quanto maior a humidade presente na massa de ar. Volto a referir a tabela que está no link que indiquei, com os calores específicos de diversos materiais. É lá evidente que o do ar é muito superior a outros materiais.
Aliás, uma massa de ar, se não influenciada por uma massa terrestre com temperatura muito distinta, tende até a conservar bastante as suas propriedades térmicas.

E volto a referir que estás a misturar coisas distintas quando se fala na história do ar frio afundar, etc. Está-se a misturar dinâmica e termodinâmica. Claro que esse processo dinâmico que referiste ajuda ao processo de inversão, mas não é o processo termodinâmico que arrefece o solo. Esse é a perda de calor por emissão de radiação de longo comprimento de onda, visto o facto de a superfície ter menor capacidade calorifica (tabela de novo), logo a perder energia e arrefecer  mais rápido que o ar.

Repara, se fosse apenas por motivos da densidade do ar, como explicavas que durante o dia aconteça o oposto? o solo aquece muito mais depressa e o calor propaga para o ar circundante. Mais uma vez, o mesmo processo que referi. O solo, por ter capacidade calorifica menor, é aquecido muito mais depressa pela radiação solar do que o ar.

Resumindo, o processo principal que dita as amplitudes térmicas maiores do solo por comparação com o ar é mesmo esse, sendo naturalmente a massa de ar mais próxima do solo a que sofre maiores amplitudes, precisamente por "contágio" do que se passa no solo. Não o oposto. Outros processos como os que referiste são também relevantes claro, em particular nas inversões térmicas, onde há uma espécie de feedback entre o arrefecer do solo e o afundar e aprisionar de ar frio nos níveis baixos, que se re-alimenta. Mas esses processos dinâmicos são secundários, não são eles que definem o ciclo diurno da temperatura, o primário é imposto pelo ciclo diurno de ganho/perda de energia pelo solo.


----------



## Tonton (10 Jan 2019 às 01:02)

rozzo disse:


> Estás a esquecer que o ar não são só "gases puros ". Boa parte é água, vapor de água. daí a sua inércia, tanto maior quanto maior a humidade presente na massa de ar. Volto a referir a tabela que está no link que indiquei, com os calores específicos de diversos materiais. É lá evidente que o do ar é muito superior a outros materiais.
> 
> E volto a referir que estás a misturar coisas distintas quando se fala na história do ar frio afundar,etc. Está-se a misturar dinâmica e termodinâmica. Claro que esse processo dinâmico que referiste ajuda ao processo de inversão, mas não é o processo termodinâmico que arrefece o solo. Esse é a perda de calor por emissão de radiação de longo comprimento de onda, visto o facto de a superfície ter menor capacidade calorifica (tabela de novo), logo a perder energia e arrefecer  mais rápido que o ar.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pela explicação!


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Jan 2019 às 10:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O anticiclone a recuar e a deixar entrar frentes no nosso território...
> (ensaio de interpretação...)


frentes miseráveis e de NW, assim nao vamos lá


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Jan 2019 às 12:45)

Podem ser miseráveis mas pelo menos vai possibilitar alguma possibilidade de chuva!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2019 às 13:06)

Se é para vir chuva com cotas de neve de 2000 M como está  a ser modelado mais vale ir para outro lado!
Farto de chuva estou eu!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2019 às 13:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Farto de chuva estou eu!!


E o que é que choveu ultimamente?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2019 às 13:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> E o que é que choveu ultimamente?


O suficiente para ter estragos no prédio...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (10 Jan 2019 às 15:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O suficiente para ter estragos no prédio...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



Não podemos olhar só para o nosso umbigo, a chuva faz muita falta...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2019 às 18:16)

Já está actualizado o mapa referente ás horas de frio, em Portugal Continental, foi uma grande mudança de cores, em cerca de 3 semanas, as últimas geadas, vieram dar um grande impulso também.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2019 às 19:44)

Tonton disse:


> Não podemos olhar só para o nosso umbigo, a chuva faz muita falta...


Não digo o contrário nas pessoalmente prefiro aguaceiros gelados do que dias infinitos a chover sem parar até ficar tudo inundado , montes de acidentes deslizamento de terras... 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2019 às 20:17)

a seca está lançada...
os modelos continuam a não mostrar nada para as próximas 2-3 semana.
já não será possível recuperar este atraso de 7 semanas sem chover.

planos de racionamento da utilização da água.
repensar culturas agrícolas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jan 2019 às 20:39)

Agreste disse:


> a seca está lançada...
> os modelos continuam a não mostrar nada para as próximas 2-3 semana.
> já não será possível recuperar este atraso de 7 semanas sem chover.
> 
> ...


Isto parece-me cada vez mais o ano hidrológico de 2014/2015 - simplesmente para esquecer. No ano hidrológico de 2014/2015 tivemos um outono chuvoso e um inverno e primavera muito secas, tendo um tempo anticiclónico começado logo no início de dezembro. Chegámos a julho com seca extrema. A nossa sorte foram os meses de setembro e outubro e o inverno de 2015/2016 muito chuvosos, o que permitiu o regresso das classes de chuva. Este ano pode acontecer o mesmo, ou pior. 

Já estava previsto há 10 anos que no final desta década pudesse não restar água potável para a maior parte das populações do Interior, as quais estão dependentes das albufeiras. E parece que essas previsões se vão registar, mais cedo ou mais tarde.
Eu, há uns tempos, estive a registar as áreas em situação de seca ou de chuva meteorológica, e parece que tem havido um padrão de 2 ou 3 anos, desde 2010, em que as secas se têm tornado cada vez piores, com mais área de seca extrema. E, no meio dessas secas (2012, 2015 e 2017), aparecem períodos de chuva extrema, como foi o caso da primavera de 2016, da primavera de 2013 ou do inverno de 2010.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2019 às 20:53)

Agreste disse:


> a seca está lançada...
> os modelos continuam a não mostrar nada para as próximas 2-3 semana.
> já não será possível recuperar este atraso de 7 semanas sem chover.
> 
> ...



Tenho visto por aqui ultimamente muitos agricultores a gradarem os terrenos, e a fazerem já as sementeiras, mas nem faço ideia, do que eles irão semear nesta época, pois para forragem já é tarde e para milho ainda é cedo.
Por outro vejo também muitas sementeiras, que já foram feitas á mais de 1 mes, e que nem sequer chegaram a nascer, e por outro esses mesmos agricultores, com medo de terem perdas maiores, apenas semearam os locais mais altos, deixando as zonas mais baixas, a crescer a erva espontanea.
Seria bom que a chuva ainda voltasse este mes, a não ser que depois venha em força, a partir de março, como aconteceu no ano passado, mas a meteorologia é mesmo assim, muito incerta.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2019 às 21:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Seria bom que a chuva ainda voltasse este mes, a não ser que depois venha em força, a partir de março, como aconteceu no ano passado, mas a meteorologia é mesmo assim, muito incerta.



Até por volta do dia 20 de Janeiro não deveremos ter surpresas, ou seja, pouca ou nenhuma precipitação na maior parte do território de Portugal Continental. Mais para diante já é uma incerteza...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2019 às 21:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Até por volta do dia 20 de Janeiro não deveremos ter surpresas, ou seja, pouca ou nenhuma precipitação na maior parte do território de Portugal Continental. Mais para diante já é uma incerteza...



A partir do dia 20, os modelos mostram precipitação acima da média, as previsões do ECM e do NOAA mostram precipitação acima da média para o mês de Fevereiro.

Todos os anos, basta um período mais seco e vem aí o apocalipse. O ano passado, foi o expoente máximo levado ao limite que vinha aí o deserto e depois em 1 mês a situação foi resolvida e as barragens ficaram bem compostas e com algumas delas a descarregarem.

Sinceramente, não vejo nenhum motivo para alarme.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2019 às 21:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir do dia 20, os modelos mostram precipitação acima da média, as previsões do ECM e do NOAA mostram precipitação acima da média para o mês de Fevereiro.
> 
> Todos os anos, basta um período mais seco e vem aí o apocalipse. O ano passado, foi o expoente máximo levado ao limite que vinha aí o deserto e depois em 1 mês a situação foi resolvida e as barragens ficaram bem compostas e com algumas delas a descarregarem.
> 
> Sinceramente, não vejo nenhum motivo para alarme.



Felizmente, não existe motivo nenhum para alarme, pois em comparação com igual período do ano passado, estamos num boa situação hídrica, o ribeiros continuam a correr, com um bom caudal, aliás pelo que tenho observado, apesar de não chover á praticamente eles tem conseguido manter o mesmo caudal.
Limitei-me apenas a constatar a humidade superficial, e o estado actual de algumas sementeiras.


----------



## Marco pires (10 Jan 2019 às 21:39)

realmente basta um periodo mais longo sem chuva e é logo o caos, vão haver racionamentos de água............enfim.
e depois ainda há pelo meio quem também diga que está farto de chuva lol, realmente nos últimos tempos tem chovido bem á brava


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2019 às 21:42)

Tem chovido o suficiente para haver toda esta água no solo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (10 Jan 2019 às 21:52)

se calhar não o suficiente para termos metade do território já em seca fraca.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2019 às 21:58)

Marco pires disse:


> se calhar não o suficiente para termos metade do território já em seca fraca.


Metade desse terrirtorio no está no verão meses sem chover e não vejo ninguém a se queixar...
Só quem vive no litoral norte sabe do que estou a falar...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (10 Jan 2019 às 22:13)

quantos dias de chuva teve o mês de dezembro e de janeiro (até ao dia de hoje), o litoral norte?


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2019 às 22:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Metade desse terrirtorio no está no verão meses sem chover e não vejo ninguém a se queixar...
> Só quem vive no litoral norte sabe do que estou a falar...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Não sei do que estás a falar... e vivo no litoral norte...


----------



## AJB (10 Jan 2019 às 22:51)

A percepção social do estado do tempo é sempre muito diferente da realidade meteo...valido para a ausência ou o excesso de precipitação...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jan 2019 às 22:54)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu, há uns tempos, estive a registar as áreas em situação de seca ou de chuva meteorológica, e parece que tem havido um padrão de 2 ou 3 anos, desde 2010, em que as secas se têm tornado cada vez piores, com mais área de seca extrema. E, no meio dessas secas (2012, 2015 e 2017), aparecem períodos de chuva extrema, como foi o caso da primavera de 2016, da primavera de 2013 ou do inverno de 2010.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2019 às 22:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Não sei do que estás a falar... e vivo no litoral norte...


15 dez2018

"Boas noites,
Chove, chove, chove... 
De forma moderada a forte agora, acompanhado de vento forte por vezes. 19,05 mm acumulados, numa noite verdadeiramente invernal."

Uma das muitas mensagens escritas por ti em relação a precipitação.

Dezembro foi chuvoso no norte.
Agora se querem monções sugiro Índia ou Tailândia!




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2019 às 22:59)

Perde 5 minutos e dá um salto ao seguimento litoral norte dezembro 2018.





Marco pires disse:


> quantos dias de chuva teve o mês de dezembro e de janeiro (até ao dia de hoje), o litoral norte?



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2019 às 23:08)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> 15 dez2018
> 
> "Boas noites,
> Chove, chove, chove...
> ...


Isso já foi há tanto tempo que já nem me lembrava... não é, claramente, suficiente para ficar farto de chuva ou achar que não é necessário que volte a chover nos próximos tempos...


----------



## trovoadas (10 Jan 2019 às 23:12)

Oh Algarvio pareces o governo...está sempre tudo controlado! É óbvio que é preciso calma pois ainda temos alguns meses mas face ao padrão dos últimos anos as hipóteses não são melhores. Se tivermos garantias que haverá uma repetição do ano passado então estamos mais descansados.

Actualmente, certo é que muitas culturas de Inverno já estão atrasadas e água para as culturas de Verão  não existe em diversos locais, do sul principalmente.

Outro assunto que acho que ninguém está perceber é que estamos em curva descendente à vários anos. Conseguimos mais ou menos recuperar alguma capacidade em algumas barragens em alguns episódios pluviosos mas estas não enchem e muito menos têm excedentes. Por esse motivo também duvido da recuperação de muitos dos aquíferos.
Estamos sempre à espera (falo por mim) que o próximo ano hidrológico vai resolver e neste momento já penso no próximo...veremos o que resta deste sem grandes esperanças.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2019 às 23:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> 15 dez2018
> 
> "Boas noites,
> Chove, chove, chove...
> ...





Charlie Moreira disse:


> Perde 5 minutos e dá um salto ao seguimento litoral norte dezembro 2018.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


É o que dá o país ter as diferenças climáticas que tem.
Para quem vive no Litoral Norte, é estranho estas queixas todas devido ao facto de ter chovido muito nos últimos meses, é algo tão normal!
Era pior se tivesse sido como no ano passado.

Não será bom se os próximos meses forem secos, um outono chuvoso não significa que não seja necessário chover mais. Olhando para o estado da Barragem do Alto Lindoso no final de dezembro, não sei se seria bom os próximos meses serem secos. O mesmo se pode dizer de muitas barragens na Região Sul.


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2019 às 23:16)

Surreal.

O IPMA em 2019 ainda não elaborar um resumo climatológico anual para o território português.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2019 às 23:25)

Boas. 
Aqui pela margem sul do Tejo, o último dia com registo de precipitação foi a 18 de Dezembro, registei 5.0 mm e o mês teve um total de 20.6 mm distribuídos por 5 dias. 
O ano civil de 2018 teve um registo de 567.2 mm. 
O ano hidrológico segue com 192.7 mm.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (10 Jan 2019 às 23:32)

*151,5 mm mensais registados até dia 21 de dezembro de 2018 pelo membro aristocrata em paços de ferreira.

para o Porto a média de dezembro é de 164mm

não vejo nada de extraordinário, mas enfim.........

*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2019 às 23:53)

joralentejano disse:


> É o que dá o país ter as diferenças climáticas que tem.
> Para quem vive no Litoral Norte, é estranho estas queixas todas devido ao facto de ter chovido muito nos últimos meses, é algo tão normal!
> Era pior se tivesse sido como no ano passado.
> 
> Não será bom se os próximos meses forem secos, um outono chuvoso não significa que não seja necessário chover mais. Olhando para o estado da Barragem do Alto Lindoso no final de dezembro, não sei se seria bom os próximos meses serem secos. O mesmo se pode dizer de muitas barragens na Região Sul.



concordo plenamente!
O sistema montejunto estrela divide o país a nível climático!
Agora 15 dias sem chover choram que querem chuva,2 dias a chover choram que querem sol!
não há pachorra!
mudando de assunto está um incendio de grandes proporções em sao pedro da cova com este vento vai ser dificil controlar!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2019 às 23:57)

Resumo climatológico de 2018 (Portugal Continental)



Boletim Climatológico do Outono 2018 (Portugal Continental)


As regiões mais beneficiadas com a queda de precipitação no Outono foram o interior norte e centro e a margem esquerda do Guadiana, no Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Jan 2019 às 01:03)

Eu acho que ainda é muito cedo para existirem lamentações. Sempre houve e sempre haverá estes períodos muito secos... E perfeitamente normal e para além disso o pessoal do norte já vai poder ver chuva a partir da metade do mês. 
Não existe cenário de seca, as barragens estão bem .. E ainda nem chegamos a metade do inverno.
Mas aqueles que acham que se o inverno for muito seco forçosamente a Primavera será chuvos então partem de um pressuposto errado ...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Jan 2019 às 08:49)

De acordo com o gfs teremos uma mudança de padrão para daqui a uns 13 dias. 
A última semana devera trazer frio e algumas frentes de fraca actividade


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jan 2019 às 11:13)

Bom dia. 
Esta tarde irei confirmar, mas penso que desde 2013 nunca tive uma sequência de 14 dias com temperaturas mínimas abaixo dos 10°c, em que neste mês de Janeiro sigo com 11 dias abaixo dos 10°c e que mínima mais alta foi de 6.9°c. Por aqui não é muito habitual. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2019 às 14:50)

Parece que os modelos vão apontando algumas alterações significativas a partir da próxima Terça-feira... algo ainda incerto e para ir acompanhando...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2019 às 15:55)

A previsão mensal do ECM, a partir da semana de 21 de Janeiro, é bem esclarecedora:

https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

Se a previsão do ECM mostra precipitação acima da média só na semana a partir de 21 e hoje estamos no dia 11 e sabendo que o modelo ECM só mostra a previsão para 10 dias(240 horas), ou seja, até ao 21 de Janeiro é lógico que olhando ao modelo não se veja grande coisa, só a partir do dia 15 é que o modelo começa a mostrar as diferenças. 

Também, o GFS começa a mostrar diferenças a partir de 20/21 de Janeiro, *olhando para os ensembles*.

Depois, vamos ver se não vêm pedir sol como no ano passado que era chuva a mais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Jan 2019 às 16:09)

Em relação a essas afirmações digamos que os modelos têm andado num adiar constante deste padrão. Mas agora existem sinais encorajores de uma mudança de padrão. 
Mas veremos . .


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2019 às 16:25)




----------



## dvieira (12 Jan 2019 às 23:08)

A acalmia por aqui deve-se ao desanimo das últimas saídas ?


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jan 2019 às 00:08)

dvieira disse:


> A acalmia por aqui deve-se ao desanimo das últimas saídas ?


Que dizem as últimas saídas?


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2019 às 00:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Que dizem as últimas saídas?


AA e o frio a ir parar nos suspeitos do costume  Porém, os ensembles do GFS continuam a mostrar vários cenários de frio:


----------



## Stinger (13 Jan 2019 às 00:56)

Se for para ver neve acho que vou optar por manzaneda xD

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jan 2019 às 01:39)

c0ldPT disse:


> AA e o frio a ir parar nos suspeitos do costume  Porém, os ensembles do GFS continuam a mostrar vários cenários de frio:


A média até me parece relativamente baixa, nada de grandes vagas de frio, mas também não temos nem a iso 5 em cima e até desce da iso 0 nalguns momentos


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2019 às 01:47)

N_Fig disse:


> A média até me parece relativamente baixa, nada de grandes vagas de frio, mas também não temos nem a iso 5 em cima e até desce da iso 0 nalguns momentos


A esta distância, avaliar a intensidade do frio é pura ficção. Primeiro tem que descer até cá, depois fazem-se as contas, pode aguentar-se ou não. Por outro lado ainda há alguma possibilidade de o AA continuar em cima de nós, o que seria uma pena tendo em conta a oportunidade (enfraquecimento do vórtice polar).


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2019 às 10:36)

Aquecimento global, versão cética:








O fenómeno não é uniforme nem exponencial. Quem insinuar isso, mente.


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Jan 2019 às 10:54)

O Aquecimento Global é, será e não passa de uma falácia


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jan 2019 às 11:37)

VimDePantufas disse:


> O Aquecimento Global é, será e não passa de uma falácia


O aquecimento global não é uma falácia. O nome "aquecimento global" é que é uma falácia. Não se devia chamar "aquecimento global" mas sim "alterações climáticas", pois o que está a acontecer neste preciso momento não é aquecimento global, mas sim uma mudança dos padrões climáticos que poucos conseguem prever, e com isso um aumento de temperatura nos polos norte e sul.


----------



## rozzo (13 Jan 2019 às 12:10)

VimDePantufas disse:


> O Aquecimento Global é, será e não passa de uma falácia


Tens um mapa com >90% do globo com tendência positiva, e é uma falácia? 
Certo...

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jorgeanimal (13 Jan 2019 às 12:13)

VimDePantufas disse:


> O Aquecimento Global é, será e não passa de uma falácia


Não te metas com a religião... Há por aí fogueiras.


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2019 às 12:22)

As fogueiras da inquisição queimavam os defensores da ciência para cultivar a ignorância... Os cientistas que estudam há décadas as alterações climáticas com provas científicas, quanto muito só iriam acender fogueiras para aquecer as mãos, porque ignorância é algo que não pretendem espalhar.


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2019 às 13:00)

E já de vez, o resumo do ano passado:


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2019 às 13:35)

Orion disse:


> E já de vez, o resumo do ano passado:



Lá está, por aqui, no ano passado, existiu arrefecimento.   Também, não existiu muito aquecimento no Norte de África.


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2019 às 13:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lá está, por aqui, no ano passado, existiu arrefecimento.   Também, não existiu muito aquecimento no Norte de África.








É por isso que se usam médias, longos períodos de registo e uma perspetiva global.


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2019 às 13:47)

K = ºC (na anomalia) - '61-'90 vs '81-'10 (o IM alemão bem podia elaborar uns gráficos com cores mais discerníveis)






Já não deve faltar muito para os comunicados da WMO, NASA, NOAA...

---


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jan 2019 às 13:48)

Esta conversa às vezes lembra a conversa dos maluquinhos anti-vacinas.


----------



## 1337 (13 Jan 2019 às 14:20)

Tenho pena que na idade do gelo não existirem este tipo de mapas, seria bastante curioso de se verificar.


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2019 às 17:33)

1337 disse:


> Tenho pena que na idade do gelo não existirem este tipo de mapas, seria bastante curioso de se verificar.



Já eu queria era ver os mapas do aquecimento global depois do impacto da Theia.


----------



## Cesar (13 Jan 2019 às 17:43)

Tive a ver os meteogramas mas só mostram cotas da neve baixas mas sem chuva.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jan 2019 às 17:45)

Acho que a conversa já se está a virar para o offtopic. Não se esqueçam que o tema deste tópico é "Seguimento Meteorológico Livre", e não "Formação do Universo que conhecemos".


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2019 às 18:35)

Cesar disse:


> Tive a ver os meteogramas mas só mostram cotas da neve baixas mas sem chuva.


Mostravam*... Agora é: Nem chuva nem frio, só o AA  do piorio.


----------



## dvieira (13 Jan 2019 às 18:50)

c0ldPT disse:


> Mostravam*... Agora é: Nem chuva nem frio, só o AA  do piorio.


Os modelos andam nos avanços e recuos esperamos que não se fixem nesta última saída.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2019 às 18:59)

dvieira disse:


> Os modelos andam nos avanços e recuos esperamos que não se fixem nesta última saída.


Como sempre tudo depende do AA até à última...
Bastante vísivel a influência do anticiclone run das 12 do ECM, a empurrar o frio e chuva para leste:


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2019 às 18:59)

c0ldPT disse:


> Mostravam*... Agora é: Nem chuva nem frio, só o AA  do piorio.


Tendo em conta a posição do AA, nós estamos mesmo à tangente e já se sabe que em muitas saídas os modelos mostram aquilo que menos queremos pois o anticiclone facilmente manda tudo para leste.
Ontem, na saída das 12z também recuaram mas hoje lá voltaram a mostrar mais animação, esperemos é que não se fiquem por aqui. Penso que só no final da semana é que teremos mais certeza pois é a partir daí que a suposta mudança seria mais significativa. O ECM mostra coisas boas mas depois acaba por ir atrás do GFS e ambos estão constantemente a adiar, tudo depende do AA como é costume.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2019 às 19:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Tendo em conta a posição do AA, nós estamos mesmo à tangente e já se sabe que em muitas saídas os modelos mostram aquilo que menos queremos pois o anticiclone facilmente manda tudo para leste.
> Ontem, na saída das 12z também recuaram mas hoje lá voltaram a mostrar mais animação, esperemos é que não se fiquem por aqui. Penso que só no final da semana é que teremos mais certeza pois é a partir daí que a suposta mudança seria mais significativa. O ECM mostra coisas boas mas depois acaba por ir atrás do GFS e ambos estão constantemente a adiar, tudo depende do AA como é costume.


Concordo com tudo o que disseste, mas desta vez não me parece que estejam a adiar, o pico da "animação" deveria ser entre dias 21-24. A questão é mesmo se vai acontecer ou se esfuma a oportunidade. De qualquer forma o AA parece enfraquecer um pouco abrindo mais algum espaço a futura animação.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2019 às 19:13)

c0ldPT disse:


> Concordo com tudo o que disseste, mas desta vez não me parece que estejam a adiar, o pico da "animação" deveria ser entre dias 21-24. A questão é mesmo se vai acontecer ou se esfuma a oportunidade. De qualquer forma o AA parece enfraquecer um pouco abrindo mais algum espaço a futura animação.


Vamos ver, situações com o Anticiclone assim são de acompanhar sem grandes expetativas até ao último dia. Os dois principais modelos não estão em sintonia, o GFS mostra um AA de 1045 a bloquear o Atlântico e o ECM mostra-o um pouco mais enfraquecido mas a empurrar tudo na mesma mais para leste ficando nós com os restos. Tudo aquilo que viesse seria de NW mas desde que fosse chovendo já era bom.


----------



## rozzo (13 Jan 2019 às 19:30)

1337 disse:


> Tenho pena que na idade do gelo não existirem este tipo de mapas, seria bastante curioso de se verificar.


Existe 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jorgeanimal (14 Jan 2019 às 07:18)

vitamos disse:


> As fogueiras da inquisição queimavam os defensores da ciência para cultivar a ignorância... Os cientistas que estudam há décadas as alterações climáticas com provas científicas, quanto muito só iriam acender fogueiras para aquecer as mãos, porque ignorância é algo que não pretendem espalhar.


Quais provas científicas?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Jan 2019 às 08:06)

Bom dia... 
Olhando aia modelos isto não  esta fácil .. 
O AA poderá recuar um pouco para oeste mas com os dados actuais.... Pouco choveria !!


----------



## dvieira (14 Jan 2019 às 11:58)

Sim as últimas saídas não estão famosas. Pouca chuva e depois regresso do anticiclone se é que ele alguma vez daqui saiu. Eu quando abro este site fico sempre com a esperança de ver o tópico dos modelos de sonho aberto para ao menos ir sonhando um bocadinho. Isto não está fácil a mudança de padrão vamos esperar pelas próximas actualizações.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2019 às 19:23)

Bem, parece então que que já se queixa com frio, que preparem os agasalhos todos, os vendedores de lenha, pelo que sei não dão conta de tantas encomendas.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2019 às 19:57)

Desculpa lá, mas quando se considera quase todos os dias com mínimas negativas em locais como a Figueira como sendo "temperaturas normais", eu sinto a minha confiança no autor dessa postagem a diminuir! Principalmente depois de em muitos lugares por este país fora o fim-de-semana de "frio intenso" terem sido os dias mais amenos deste mês


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jan 2019 às 20:17)

Por Viseu as temperaturas não têm sido, na minha percepção, nada de especial se tivermos em conta que estamos em Janeiro. Eu diria que as máximas têm sido até bem 'quentinhas'. Já nem falo do sol que não tem dado tréguas. Espero que isto anime com frio a sério e chuva (de preferência juntos para lavarmos as vistas) que até agora tem sido um inverno aborrecido.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2019 às 20:24)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Por Viseu as temperaturas não têm sido, na minha percepção, nada de especial se tivermos em conta que estamos em Janeiro. Eu diria que as máximas têm sido até bem 'quentinhas'. Já nem falo do sol que não tem dado tréguas. Espero que isto anime com frio a sério e chuva (de preferência juntos para lavarmos as vistas) que até agora tem sido um inverno aborrecido.


Nem por aqui, a temperatura mínima mais baixa que registei foi de uns "gélidos" 2,7°c, e os dias têm sido bem amenos para altura do ano em que estamos, não sei que vaga de frio foi esta.
Venha de lá o frio, neve e chuva a sério, pois já há mais de 1 mês que não chove nada.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jan 2019 às 20:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nem por aqui, a temperatura mínima mais baixa que registei foi de uns "gélidos" 2,7°c, e os dias têm sido bem amenos para altura do ano em que estamos, não sei que vaga de frio foi esta.
> Venha de lá o frio, neve e chuva a sério, pois já há mais de 1 mês que não chove nada.



Aqui tem estado frio à noite mas estamos em Janeiro. É suposto estar frio. Já as máximas, enfim...


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2019 às 20:30)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Aqui tem estado frio à noite mas estamos em Janeiro. É suposto estar frio. Já as máximas, enfim...


Sim, as máximas têm estado altas para a época, mas provavelmente isto vai mudar de panorama.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jan 2019 às 20:48)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sim, as máximas têm estado altas para a época, mas provavelmente isto vai mudar de panorama.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Jan 2019 às 23:23)

Não me parece que com este panorama actual as coisas mudem muito a não ser para mais frio ainda ... E alguma chuva no litoral oeste ... Mas tudo ainda estranhamente muito incerto .  .


----------



## Umberto (15 Jan 2019 às 23:30)




----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2019 às 23:36)

Fico com a impressão que fora dalguns lugares mais altos, a temperatura tem andado abaixo do normal, e as mínimas bem abaixo: pode não ter havido nenhum dia super extremado em que há lugares com mínimas de -10 °C, mas tem havido sequências bastante grandes de mínimas abaixo do normal, mesmo que sejam só 2/3 °C abaixo do normal nalguns sítios, têm sido bastante persistentes


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Jan 2019 às 23:38)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não me parece que com este panorama actual as coisas mudem muito a não ser para mais frio ainda ... E alguma chuva no litoral oeste ... Mas tudo ainda estranhamente muito incerto .  .


Parece estar certo que aquela bolsa de ar polar descerá à península. Agora há dois cenários possíveis, ou vem mesmo para cima de nós ou vai parar a leste em Espanha (o mais comum) por causa do AA...


----------



## dvieira (15 Jan 2019 às 23:45)

c0ldPT disse:


> Parece estar certo que aquela bolsa de ar polar descerá à península. Agora há dois cenários possíveis, ou vem mesmo para cima de nós ou vai parar a leste em Espanha (o mais comum) por causa do AA...


Já estive mais optimista do que estou agora. O mais provável é o anticiclone ganhar novamente e empurrar tudo para leste. Segundo percebi o modelo ECMWF está melhor que o GFS ? Penso que as próximas 3 ou 4 saídas já devem ser fulcrais para o que realmente vai acontecer.


----------



## remember (15 Jan 2019 às 23:50)

N_Fig disse:


> Fico com a impressão que fora dalguns lugares mais altos, a temperatura tem andado abaixo do normal, e as mínimas bem abaixo: pode não ter havido nenhum dia super extremado em que há lugares com mínimas de -10 °C, mas tem havido sequências bastante grandes de mínimas abaixo do normal, mesmo que sejam só 2/3 °C abaixo do normal nalguns sítios, têm sido bastante persistentes



Tal e qual, têm sido um suceder de dias frios que nunca mais acaba... Não vejo a hora de chover para ver se abana a "coisa"
Estava a ver nos registos, nunca registei tantas mínimas seguidas abaixo dos 5º C


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Jan 2019 às 23:51)

dvieira disse:


> Já estive mais optimista do que estou agora. O mais provável é o anticiclone ganhar novamente e empurrar tudo para leste. Segundo percebi o modelo ECMWF está melhor que o GFS ? Penso que as próximas 3 ou 4 saídas já devem ser fulcrais para o que realmente vai acontecer.


O ECM está melhor. Mesmo assim não é o cenário de "sonho" ideal...


----------



## 1337 (16 Jan 2019 às 01:27)

remember disse:


> Tal e qual, têm sido um suceder de dias frios que nunca mais acaba... Não vejo a hora de chover para ver se abana a "coisa"
> Estava a ver nos registos, nunca registei tantas mínimas seguidas abaixo dos 5º C


Por aqui nem se fala, não me lembro de ter uma sequência de mínimas assim consecutivas abaixo ou proximas dos 0ºC. Desde finais de Dezembro que ando abaixo dos 3ºC todas as noites. Vale que de dia sobe até aos 17ºC para compensar a coisa...


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jan 2019 às 09:45)

Bem, parece que se chegou a um consenso nos modelos relativamente à próxima semana. Teremos um dia mais fresco (dia 23) talvez com alguma chuva e neve a cotas médias. De resto dias frescos e limpos mas nada de invulgar para Janeiro. O AA ganhou mais uma vez


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Jan 2019 às 09:55)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bem, parece que se chegou a um consenso nos modelos relativamente à próxima semana. Teremos um dia mais fresco (dia 23) talvez com alguma chuva e neve a cotas médias. De resto dias frescos e limpos mas nada de invulgar para Janeiro. O AA ganhou mais uma vez




Olha que não, olha que não...


----------



## dvieira (16 Jan 2019 às 10:11)

The Weatherman disse:


> Olha que não, olha que não...


Como assim ? Contínuas a ver luz ao fundo do túnel ?


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Jan 2019 às 10:12)

É normal que com esta história da divisão do vórtice polar os modelos andem confusos ainda é cedo para tirarmos conclusões em relação ao estado do tempo da próxima semana.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Jan 2019 às 10:17)

Acho que as previsões em termos de precipitação não estão assim tão diferentes daquilo que estavam...  Mas que era pouca .  E neste momento o dia mais chuvoso previsto será o dia 19 Janeiro ... Com alguns valores jeitosos . 
Neste momento o gfs fez um claro retrocesso e o ecm caminha para o mesmo. 
A tendência será para o fortalecimento do AA e deixar de haver o sinal para a formação do bloqueio em latitudes mais a norte. 
Esta situação poderá afectar não apenas o desenrolar do resto de janeiro mas fundamentalmente o mês de Fevereiro que os modelos apontavam como vir a ser extremamente chuvoso.


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Jan 2019 às 10:25)

dvieira disse:


> Como assim ? Contínuas a ver luz ao fundo do túnel ?


Existe muita volatilidade dos modelos para se poder tirar qualquer tipo de conclusão. Apesar de nas saídas mais recentes parecer haver uma tendência para fortalecimento do AA, vamos ter de esperar mais um pouco para ter certezas.


----------



## srr (16 Jan 2019 às 10:31)

Resumindo em linguagem não metereológica :

Sabado estragado, para quem tem actividades ao Ar livre, com uma chuvado jeitosa.

e Resto do Mês - tudo na corda bamba.


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Jan 2019 às 10:36)

srr disse:


> Resumindo em linguagem não metereológica :
> 
> Sabado estragado, para quem tem actividades ao Ar livre, com uma chuvado jeitosa.
> 
> e Resto do Mês - tudo na corda bamba.



Parece que sim. Aparentemente sábado será um óptimo dia para fazer bolos, ir ao cinema, ginásio ou praticar desporto indoor.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Jan 2019 às 10:39)

O ECM e agora o GFS estão a "chutar" a instabilidade para o Este da Península Ibérica e para o Mediterrâneo. É normal que assim aconteça, pois os modelos têm sempre altas expectativas que são influenciadas pelos ventos de Oeste 
Sabem, o único membro do fórum que se irá animar bastante com tudo isto é o @Pek


----------



## jPdF (16 Jan 2019 às 11:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O ECM e agora o GFS estão a "chutar" a instabilidade para o Este da Península Ibérica e para o Mediterrâneo. É normal que assim aconteça, pois os modelos têm sempre altas expectativas que são influenciadas pelos ventos de Oeste
> Sabem, o único membro do fórum que se irá animar bastante com tudo isto é o @Pek


Eu ainda não deitava já a toalha ao chão... Ainda existem modelos a prever o mesmo que ontem o ECM previa....

Enviado do meu MI 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Jan 2019 às 11:42)

jPdF disse:


> Eu ainda não deitava já a toalha ao chão... Ainda existem modelos a prever o mesmo que ontem o ECM previa....
> 
> Enviado do meu MI 6 através do Tapatalk



Pois, mas após alguns anos a seguir o fórum e os modelos de previsão, quando o ECM e o GFS enviam a instabilidade para Leste, run a run irá mais para Leste. 
Houve situações em que previam instabilidade, frio e neve para a Península Ibérica com mais de 150 h de antecipação e, na verdade, a instabilidade ocorreu na Itália ou na Adriático 
Temos de considerar do evento que ocorreu na Estratosfera e a divisão do Vortex Polar, variantes que vêm atrapalhar ainda mais as previsões e os modelos.
Pessoalmente considero que, existindo frio instalado e alguma instabilidade, nunca se pode descartar alguma surpresa. Agora ter expectativas altas é o mesmo que apostar na Placard com a esperança de ficar rico


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Jan 2019 às 14:55)

E, por vezes, chego-me a surpreender


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2019 às 14:56)

>15:05


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2019 às 15:59)




----------



## dvieira (16 Jan 2019 às 17:01)

Bom saída da run 12h do modelo GFS a permitir sonhar mais bocadinho. Vamos esperar pelas próximas saídas pelo menos ainda não se atira a toalha ao chão.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jan 2019 às 17:20)

dvieira disse:


> Bom saída da run 12h do modelo GFS a permitir sonhar mais bocadinho. Vamos esperar pelas próximas saídas pelo menos ainda não se atira a toalha ao chão.


Em termos de chuva ou de frio?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2019 às 17:23)

N_Fig disse:


> Em termos de chuva ou de frio?


Neve  mas como sempre pouca ou nenhuma precipitação. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (16 Jan 2019 às 17:26)

Nesta última saída o GFS carregou bastante no frio. A cota da neve poderia chegar aos 400 metros ou até menos. Mas nessa hora de maior frio poderia faltar o factor precipitação. Nesta última saída o frio também poderia se prolongar para além do dia 23. Poderia continuar até dia 26/27.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2019 às 17:36)

Modo pessimista *on*:

Pois, sempre a  mesma coisa, eu sabia que o AA ia estragar o esquema e mandar tudo  para Espanha e Mediterrâneo, é uma vergonha este clima  de pasmaceira, nunca temos nada de jeito, chegamos ao dia 16 e praticamente sem chuva.... este Inverno deverá ser dos mais secos de sempre, vamos ver se Março ou Abril ainda salvam alguma coisa , mas não estou a ver isto com bons olhos ...



Modo optimista *on*:

Vamos ver , estou em crer que o padrão acabará por mudar e todo o País ficará pelo menos na média de precipitação em Janeiro, e mais para o fim do mês  uma bela entrada fria com neve a cotas baixas.

Nos meses de Inverno que ainda faltam espero boa chuva e bem repartida pelo  País, de modo a abastecer bem todas as barragens, também espero eventos invulgares de frio com neve a cotas baixas em especial lá para Fevereiro 

Vamos aguardar serenamente, que isto da Meteorologia é uma "caixinha de surpresas".


----------



## dvieira (16 Jan 2019 às 17:38)

Já vi aqui comentários penso do nosso membro C0ldPT a referir-se a valores de ISO -2, etc. Gostava de perceber se estou certo ao que penso sobre isso. Quando falam sobre ISO estão a referir-se á Temperatura a 850hPa. Segundo percebi para haver neve é preciso conjugar a temperatura do ar a 2m próximos de 0 com valores negativos da Temperatura a 850hPa. Nesta última saída teríamos Temperatura a 850hPa entre -2 e -4 o que seria muito bom para haver neve no meu entender. Gostava de saber se o meu raciocino está correcto.


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jan 2019 às 17:43)

dvieira disse:


> Já vi aqui comentários penso do nosso membro C0ldPT a referir-se a valores de ISO -2, etc. Gostava de perceber se estou certo ao que penso sobre isso. Quando falam sobre ISO estão a referir-se á Temperatura a 850hPa. Segundo percebi para haver neve é preciso conjugar a temperatura do ar a 2m próximos de 0 com valores negativos da Temperatura a 850hPa. Nesta última saída teríamos Temperatura a 850hPa entre -2 e -4 o que seria muito bom para haver neve no meu entender. Gostava de saber se o meu raciocino está correcto.


A ISO é a temperatura a 850hpa (sensivelmente 1500m de altitude, variando). Quanto às isos -2 a -4 geralmente são insuficientes para neve a cotas baixas/muito baixas, dependendo também da temperatura a 500hpa, preferencialmente abaixo dos -30ºC (entre muitos outros fatores).


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jan 2019 às 17:48)

Pensava que neste fórum havia mais amantes do frio! Sei que em termos de chuva isto esta literalmente uma seca, mas estamos a ter um dos janeiros com média das mínimas mais baixa até ao momento


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2019 às 17:54)

dvieira disse:


> Já vi aqui comentários penso do nosso membro C0ldPT a referir-se a valores de ISO -2, etc. Gostava de perceber se estou certo ao que penso sobre isso. Quando falam sobre ISO estão a referir-se á Temperatura a 850hPa. Segundo percebi para haver neve é preciso conjugar a temperatura do ar a 2m próximos de 0 com valores negativos da Temperatura a 850hPa. Nesta última saída teríamos Temperatura a 850hPa entre -2 e -4 o que seria muito bom para haver neve no meu entender. Gostava de saber se o meu raciocino está correcto.


Resumindo se o que te interessa é  frio e neve segue a linha 528dam. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2019 às 17:56)

A crista anticiclónica vai manter a colossal anomalia nos próximos dias.


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jan 2019 às 17:58)

A temperatura em altitude dos ensembles está ouro, uma coisa é certa, nunca vi tanto tempo seguido com média de 0ºC a 850hpa. Só está a faltar mesmo, aquele evento "especial"... com tanto frio acumulado pode haver sorte havendo precipitação suficiente nas próximas semanas :


----------



## rozzo (16 Jan 2019 às 19:22)

dvieira disse:


> Já vi aqui comentários penso do nosso membro C0ldPT a referir-se a valores de ISO -2, etc. Gostava de perceber se estou certo ao que penso sobre isso. Quando falam sobre ISO estão a referir-se á Temperatura a 850hPa. Segundo percebi para haver neve é preciso conjugar a temperatura do ar a 2m próximos de 0 com valores negativos da Temperatura a 850hPa. Nesta última saída teríamos Temperatura a 850hPa entre -2 e -4 o que seria muito bom para haver neve no meu entender. Gostava de saber se o meu raciocino está correcto.


Mais um detalhe... Como foi aqui escrito e bem, a temperatura aos 850hPa representa o valor perto dos 1500m geralmente.  Mas atenção que em saídas como as de ontem do europeu ou a do chinês hoje, vê-se uma área depressionária  enorme associada à bolsa de ar frio.  Ou seja, nessas cartas o nível dos 850hPa está bem mais baixo nessa zona, perto dos 1200m. Quero com isto dizer que em cartas invulgares assim valores modestos de -2/-4 dessa variável são enganadoras. E aos tais 1500m aproximadamente que temos como referência, os valores da temperatura são mais baixos claro. 
Em saídas como a do europeu hoje isso já é menos relevante para nós, pois temos valores mais "normais" do geopotencial sobre a nossa região. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Jan 2019 às 20:25)

Ainda tudo muito indefinido nos modelos mas teremos chuva para os próximos 15 dias que será maioritariamente fraca. 
Não será chuva para encher barragens mas pelos ajuda nas hortas. 
Com este cenário eu diria que nem aos 15 mm chegarei ao fim do mês !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2019 às 20:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Fico com a impressão que fora dalguns lugares mais altos, a temperatura tem andado abaixo do normal, e as mínimas bem abaixo: pode não ter havido nenhum dia super extremado em que há lugares com mínimas de -10 °C, mas tem havido sequências bastante grandes de mínimas abaixo do normal, mesmo que sejam só 2/3 °C abaixo do normal nalguns sítios, têm sido bastante persistentes





1337 disse:


> Por aqui nem se fala, não me lembro de ter uma sequência de mínimas assim consecutivas abaixo ou proximas dos 0ºC. Desde finais de Dezembro que ando abaixo dos 3ºC todas as noites. Vale que de dia sobe até aos 17ºC para compensar a coisa...



Mesmo no Algarve tem estado bastante frio que não é muito comum, então em Sagres a mínima mais alta foi de 6.1ºC nos últimos 10 dias, com mínimas sempre abaixo dos 4ºC. Sagres, não é propriamente um sítio muito frio.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Jan 2019 às 21:03)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ainda tudo muito indefinido nos modelos mas teremos chuva para os próximos 15 dias que será maioritariamente fraca.
> Não será chuva para encher barragens mas pelos ajuda nas hortas.
> Com este cenário eu diria que nem aos 15 mm chegarei ao fim do mês !!


só eu e tu é que somos realistas... tudo a sonhar com neve e nós só queriamos chuvaaaaaa
os famosos sites de noticias que andam desde dezembro a anunciar mudanças de padrão já estão a começar a ficar mal vistos, já o ano passado foi assim, andaram 3 meses a anunciar que a mudança de padrão era no final do mes x e depois no final do mes y... tem de ser mais realistas , tudo so nos sabemos que aqui só reina o AAAAA


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2019 às 21:30)

N_Fig disse:


> Fico com a impressão que fora dalguns lugares mais altos, a temperatura tem andado abaixo do normal, e as mínimas bem abaixo: pode não ter havido nenhum dia super extremado em que há lugares com mínimas de -10 °C, mas tem havido sequências bastante grandes de mínimas abaixo do normal, mesmo que sejam só 2/3 °C abaixo do normal nalguns sítios, têm sido bastante persistentes





1337 disse:


> Por aqui nem se fala, não me lembro de ter uma sequência de mínimas assim consecutivas abaixo ou proximas dos 0ºC. Desde finais de Dezembro que ando abaixo dos 3ºC todas as noites. Vale que de dia sobe até aos 17ºC para compensar a coisa...





algarvio1980 disse:


> Mesmo no Algarve tem estado bastante frio que não é muito comum, então em Sagres a mínima mais alta foi de 6.1ºC nos últimos 10 dias, com mínimas sempre abaixo dos 4ºC. Sagres, não é propriamente um sítio muito frio.



Por aqui, nos primeiros 15 dias do mês, a anomalia negativa na média das mínimas é acompanhada por uma anomalia positiva na média das máximas de dimensão semelhante.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2019 às 22:24)

bela saida do gfs!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2019 às 22:37)

Se calhar vou dizer um grande disparate, mas essa bifurcação do jet, com um dos braços sobre nós, não vai obrigar a bolsa de ar polar a ficar sobre a península ibérica?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jan 2019 às 22:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se calhar vou dizer um grande disparate, mas essa bifurcação do jet, com um dos braços sobre nós, não vai obrigar a bolsa de ar polar a ficar sobre a península ibérica?



Olha, eu não percebi nadinha do que disseste mas mesmo assim soou-me bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2019 às 22:42)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Olha, eu não percebi nadinha do que disseste mas mesmo assim soou-me bem.


 Pois... se calhar sou eu a ver coisas...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jan 2019 às 22:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois... se calhar sou eu a ver coisas...



Espero que não... 
Não andaste a fumar coisas, pois não?


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2019 às 22:48)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Espero que não...
> Não andaste a fumar coisas, pois não?


Não... não subestimes a minha imaginação!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2019 às 22:55)

Aquela cut-off no 2º painel do GFS é engraçada: "Cut-off em Janeiro é sinal de pouco dinheiro"


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jan 2019 às 23:18)

Manter as expectativas em baixo para não ficar frustrado, ou por outro lado, apanhar uma boa surpresa! 

A verdade é que hoje alguns modelos voltaram a mostrar aquilo que já era quase dado como perdido... As próximas runs serão decisivas.


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jan 2019 às 23:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Manter as expectativas em baixo para não ficar frustrado, ou por outro lado, apanhar uma boa surpresa!
> 
> A verdade é que hoje alguns modelos voltaram a mostrar aquilo que já era quase dado como perdido... As próximas runs serão decisivas.


A cada run um cenário diferente é mostrado, isto vai ser incerto até ao fim!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2019 às 23:38)

RedeMeteo disse:


> só eu e tu é que somos realistas... tudo a sonhar com neve e nós só queriamos chuvaaaaaa os famosos sites de noticias que andam desde dezembro a anunciar mudanças de padrão já estão a começar a ficar mal vistos, já o ano passado foi assim, andaram 3 meses a anunciar que a mudança de padrão era no final do mes x e depois no final do mes y... tem de ser mais realistas , tudo so nos sabemos que aqui só reina o AAAAA



 Ora está aí uma opinião a valer...

Se olharmos para modelos com previsões a *5 dias*, é favor acrescentar também uma* margem de erro até 50 %*

Se fossemos para modelos com previsões a *6 dias*, é favor acrescentar também uma *margem de erro até 60 %*

E quem ande atrás do que os modelos prevêem a *10 dias* dias, coloque uma assinatura a dizer: *margem de erro de 100 %*


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Jan 2019 às 23:47)

Para a Serra do Acor tambem promete para o dia 22 e 23 se entretanto nao mudar , a manter se assim a Uma cota de 700 mts ja Devo ter acumulacao , vamos ver.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Jan 2019 às 00:05)

Se olharem ais modelos podem constatar que ponto de viragem .. Sim ou não esta ali as 120h. Na prática quer dizer que os modelo estão muito incertos e que as próximas runs determinarão o que vai acontecer  !!!


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Jan 2019 às 09:30)

Impressionante a volatilidade dos modelos. Neste momento tudo o que o inverno tem para oferecer pode acontecer.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2019 às 10:50)

Ainda nada está definido, sobretudo para a próxima semana, e já começou a parnóia dos média.

*Vem aí frio polar prepare os gorros e os cachecóis vem aí ainda mais frio.*

*Este cenário deverá mesmo originar a queda de neve nos pontos mais altos do país, como é o caso da Serra da Estrela. Segundo as previsões do IPMA (Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera), a Torre vai contar com temperaturas mínimas a partir de sábado, chegando mesmo aos -5 no domingo e segunda-feira. A neve, essa, deverá cair desde segunda-feira até, pelo menos, quinta-feira da próxima semana.
*
*Massa de ar polar continua e vem ai vento vai fazer ainda mais frio. Durante a próxima semana temperatura menimas ** no norte do país vão ser de -5 graus em Lisboa e Porto ** minimas de 5,  Algarve de 6.*

https://www.portugaldenorteasul.pt/...vywa1ef-AqlPDmZS3xOGGIU93Xicz6hKtfyZUzvoRATMQ

*
*


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jan 2019 às 11:00)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda nada está definido, sobretudo para a próxima semana, e já começou a parnóia dos média.
> 
> *Vem aí frio polar prepare os gorros e os cachecóis vem aí ainda mais frio.*
> 
> ...


Nem escrever sabem...


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jan 2019 às 11:15)

c0ldPT disse:


> Nem escrever sabem...





Snifa disse:


> começou a parnóia dos média.



Depressa está o Facebook cheio de Neve e Cotas Baixas, Tornados e Furações, em pleno Inverno


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2019 às 11:39)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda nada está definido, sobretudo para a próxima semana, e já começou a parnóia dos média.
> 
> *Vem aí frio polar prepare os gorros e os cachecóis vem aí ainda mais frio.*
> 
> ...



Começou a histeria....


----------



## Stinger (17 Jan 2019 às 11:41)

Como se a serra da estrela fosse a unica serra do pais. Se calhar ate neva mais nos picos a norte na fronteira que propriamente na estrela 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2019 às 11:49)

Stinger disse:


> Como se a serra da estrela fosse a unica serra do pais. Se calhar ate neva mais nos picos a norte na fronteira que propriamente na estrela
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk



Se tivessem altitude semelhante isso seria verdade, mas os picos da fronteira norte têm quase menos 500m de altura que a Estrela, é difícil competir com tamanha diferença de altitude,


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Jan 2019 às 12:00)

Stinger disse:


> Como se a serra da estrela fosse a unica serra do pais. Se calhar ate neva mais nos picos a norte na fronteira que propriamente na estrela
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk



Nenhuma serra em Portugal consegue competir com a Estrela em acumulação de neve. O ano passado foi um belíssimo exemplo, em Julho ainda haviam neveiros tal foi a acumulação durante a Primavera. Em certos eventos pode até nevar mais nas Serras a norte, mas para a durabilidade da mesma, os 500 m fazem enorme diferença.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jan 2019 às 13:12)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda nada está definido, sobretudo para a próxima semana, e já começou a parnóia dos média.
> 
> *Vem aí frio polar prepare os gorros e os cachecóis vem aí ainda mais frio.*
> 
> ...



Que horror... o Algarve tem mínimas mais altas do que tem tido, buuuuu buuuuuu.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jan 2019 às 13:20)

Olhem o meteograma:








Isto sim, é que a loucura, com 90% de probabilidade de cair neve. 31 de Janeiro de 2019 o dia épico  Eu sei, que o pessoal vai ter muita inveja e vão lançar feitiços e outras tramóias para estragar o evento do século, mas como dizem que o sal é bom para afastar a inveja e o mau olhado, já encomendei várias toneladas de sal.


----------



## Tyna (17 Jan 2019 às 14:40)

digam-me lá se faz favor, assim devagarinho no fds de 26-27 janeiro, portanto o outro não este , há a probabilidade de haver neve  a sério na serra da estrela? É que eu vou passar o fim de semana ao Sabugueiro com as miudas e gostava de lhes mostrar neve a sério.
Obrigada


----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2019 às 15:14)

Complementando as imagens publicadas anteriormente (aquecimento global, versão cética), só faltou isto:


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jan 2019 às 16:42)

Não entrem em euforias, apenas um conselho.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jan 2019 às 16:48)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não entrem em euforias, apenas um conselho.


Tal e qual. Hoje os modelos já começam a indiciar um novo fortalecimento do AA (como se tivesse enfraquecido alguma coisa), pelo que os próximos tempos podem não ser tão excelentes como poderiam ser sem a carraça anticiclónica em cima de nós...


----------



## dvieira (17 Jan 2019 às 16:49)

Eu ainda não olhei para as saída estou com algum receio. Sim o melhor mesmo é não entrar em euforias.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jan 2019 às 16:54)

dvieira disse:


> Eu ainda não olhei para as saída estou com algum receio. Sim o melhor mesmo é não entrar em euforias.


Podes bem ver à vontade, as próximas saídas serão todas diferentes da anterior e vão, por isso... Todos os modelos mostram cenários diferentes (embora quase todos maus para nós). Diria que certezas só a 48h e mesmo assim, a cada saída muda alguma coisa para o dia de sábado


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jan 2019 às 16:59)

dvieira disse:


> Eu ainda não olhei para as saída estou com algum receio. Sim o melhor mesmo é não entrar em euforias.





c0ldPT disse:


> Diria que certezas só a 48h e mesmo assim



Tudo irá depender do posicionamento da depressão que se irá formar no Mediterrâneo e o retrocesso do AA para a zona dos Açores


----------



## rozzo (17 Jan 2019 às 17:21)

Recordando brincadeiras antigas do fórum...

Não nos livramos mesmo dele!!!


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Jan 2019 às 17:23)

O Antílope! Brrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2019 às 17:23)

Diria que temos 20% de sermos felizes!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jan 2019 às 17:28)

rozzo disse:


> Recordando brincadeiras antigas do fórum...
> 
> Não nos livramos mesmo dele!!!


O bicho não quer sair de cá.


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2019 às 17:32)

https://www.businessinsider.com/gov...-in-weather-forecasting-race-2019-1?r=UK&IR=T


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2019 às 17:42)

Pelo menos aqui, os Leões  não brincam e tratam da saúde aos Antílopes...


----------



## cardu (17 Jan 2019 às 18:19)

Já repararam no modelo chinês CMA??? Há quatro dias que coloca massa de ar polar sobre PT e afugenta o anticiclone dos açores.
Não se esqueçam que foi este o modelo que mais acertou em relação ao Leslie.

O GFS não deve ser acompanhado porque está a meio gás porque não pagam os ordenados aos funcionários daquele departamento norte-americano.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jan 2019 às 18:22)

Snifa disse:


> Pelo menos aqui, os Leões  não brincam e tratam da saúde aos Antílopes...


Pois, tou a ver que vamos ter de comprar uns leões para lhe tratar da saúde


----------



## dvieira (17 Jan 2019 às 18:43)

cardu disse:


> Já repararam no modelo chinês CMA??? Há quatro dias que coloca massa de ar polar sobre PT e afugenta o anticiclone dos açores.
> Não se esqueçam que foi este o modelo que mais acertou em relação ao Leslie.
> 
> O GFS não deve ser acompanhado porque está a meio gás porque não pagam os ordenados aos funcionários daquele departamento norte-americano.


Também já tinha lido uns comentários no facebook em relação a isso. Oxalá em eles acertem também desta vez. Se calhar os Chineses têm algo inovador para tratar da saúde aos Antílopes.


----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2019 às 19:51)

cardu disse:


> O GFS não deve ser acompanhado porque está a meio gás porque não pagam os ordenados aos funcionários daquele departamento norte-americano.



Muitos funcionários estão a trabalhar sem vencimento.

Mesmo a meio gás, é preferível seguir o GFS do que o CMA.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jan 2019 às 21:13)

cardu disse:


> Já repararam no modelo chinês CMA??? Há quatro dias que coloca massa de ar polar sobre PT e afugenta o anticiclone dos açores.
> Não se esqueçam que foi este o modelo que mais acertou em relação ao Leslie.



Totalmente verdade! Basta vermos conversas antigas aqui do Fórum para percebermos que isto que está a acontecer não é inédito e que, sendo o aquecimento estratosférico algo volátil, é possível que hajam mudanças à última da hora.
Por exemplo, quando foi o Furacão Leslie: totalmente inesperado - menos de 2 dias antes, não se sabia de nada. Umas horas depois, a probabilidade de a Leslie chegar a Portugal era quase certa.
Ou, por exemplo, no início de novembro, sem grandes perspetivas de chuva a sul do país. Simplesmente choveu que se fartou, tanto a sul como a norte. Dá para ver nos mapas do IPMA que apenas as regiões do Barlavento Algarvio e do Alentejo Litoral tiveram chuva abaixo do valor normal. Não valeu a pena o pessimismo que houve!

Já em finais de fevereiro do ano passado, a mesma coisa se passou. Pouco se perspetivava para o sul do país, para março. No entanto, apenas uns dias antes da depressão Emma, as previsões mudaram completamente. Sendo este um fenómeno parecido e altamente imprevisivo, é provável que apenas uns dias antes se saiba de mais informação. E faltam 300 horas para o tal "fortalecimento do anticiclone", portanto é de esperar para ver.


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2019 às 23:12)

Maraña aquecendo o motor... Previsão automática de Aemet:









4 metros de neve nova para os Picos de Europa de acordo com o WRF:


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Jan 2019 às 09:34)

@rozzo ; @SpiderVV ; qual é a vossa opinião relativamente às previsões do ECM e do GFS para a entrada fria na Europa Ocidental na próxima semana? Será que a mesma irá enfraquecer e empurrar o AA para Oeste, permitindo algumas "migalhas" para Portugal Continental??


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2019 às 10:18)

Era desta que ia para a avenida de Ponta Delgada fazer bonecos de neve.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jan 2019 às 14:49)

Tudo caladinho. O gfs está uma bodega, não é? Constantemente a adiar o sonho. 
O que dizem os outros modelos?


----------



## The Weatherman (18 Jan 2019 às 15:10)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Tudo caladinho. O gfs está uma bodega, não é? Constantemente a adiar o sonho.
> O que dizem os outros modelos?


 Shuuuu! Não venhas espantar a caça do antílope!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jan 2019 às 15:49)

The Weatherman disse:


> Shuuuu! Não venhas espantar a caça do antílope!




Caçá-lo, não. Mas se for preciso ajuda para o manter longe daqui, contem comigo. Shô, coisa ruim!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jan 2019 às 15:54)

Eu cá por casa ainda acho que é possível que a partir de final de janeiro venha bastante chuva para o território continental, sobretudo para o Norte. 
O que é certo é que até lá (dias 25-27) deverá chover pouco ou quase nada, à exceção da chuva que deverá cair já neste fim de semana. Depois veremos o que acontece. Não vale a pena fazermos conclusões com modelos a 10 dias, pois a probabilidade de errarem é elevadíssima.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 16:50)

Está na imagem de satélite uma estrutura engraçada a formar-se ao largo da costa... parece um caracol... ou então sou eu a ver coisas!


----------



## The Weatherman (18 Jan 2019 às 16:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está na imagem de satélite uma estrutura engraçada a formar-se ao largo da costa... parece um caracol... ou então sou eu a ver coisas!



Parece a formação de um vórtice.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Jan 2019 às 17:00)

Rapaziada, vão ver a previsão do GFS e sonhem 
Antílope abatido, depressões após depressões (após as 210h) e bastante frio na próxima semana.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2019 às 17:04)

Bem este janeiro a nível de neve está a ser um autêntico fracasso e não vejo grandes modos disto se compor.
Ano após ano o filme é sempre o mesmo mediterrâneo com grandes nevoes..
Atão esta run está miserável para a última semana deste mês...espero que não se concretize.
Até lá querem levar os miúdos a Neve?é só ir para os Alpes!



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2019 às 17:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Rapaziada, vão ver a previsão do GFS e sonhem
> Antílope abatido, depressões após depressões (após as 210h) e bastante frio na próxima semana.


Miguel frio sem precipitação...
Mas pronto prefiro frio do que tops abundantes de chuva.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 17:07)

The Weatherman disse:


> Parece a formação de um vórtice.


Pois é isso mesmo!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jan 2019 às 17:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está na imagem de satélite uma estrutura engraçada a formar-se ao largo da costa... parece um caracol... ou então sou eu a ver coisas!



Andas a ver muitas coisas, tu...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 17:56)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Andas a ver muitas coisas, tu...


Não desta vez vi bem...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jan 2019 às 18:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não desta vez vi bem...



Não duvido.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2019 às 18:16)

The Weatherman disse:


> Parece a formação de um vórtice.





luismeteo3 disse:


> Está na imagem de satélite uma estrutura engraçada a formar-se ao largo da costa... parece um caracol... ou então sou eu a ver coisas!


É uma baixa pressão que se formou ao largo da costa.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2019 às 18:19)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Rapaziada, vão ver a previsão do GFS e sonhem
> Antílope abatido, depressões após depressões (após as 210h) e bastante frio na próxima semana.


Acho que só mesmo a partir do final do mês é que essa situação do atlântico totalmente livre do Antílope () se poderá vir a concretizar. Ainda falta muito portanto, expetativas totalmente em baixo. A chuva faz falta mais ainda assim há quem deseje que não chova só porque choveu muito no outono mas enfim, cada região do país tem a sua realidade por isso é que as opiniões são sempre distintas. Também adorava que houvessem surpresas e a próxima semana podia ser muito interessante se não fosse o empecilho do AA mas esta situação de acabar por ir tudo para leste, tem acontecido praticamente todos os anos.
Entretanto, a previsão do GEM está um sonho em termos de neve aqui para os nossos lados, vale sempre a pena sonhar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2019 às 18:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Rapaziada, vão ver a previsão do GFS e sonhem
> Antílope abatido, depressões após depressões (após as 210h) e bastante frio na próxima semana.



Não é só o GFS, a previsão mensal do ECM está ouro sobre azul, com uma anomalia generosa na precipitação, nas próximas 3 semanas, tendência mostrada e sem alterações desde de há 2 semanas.

https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

O ECM sempre foi e sempre será o melhor modelo para mim, independentemente do que vier acontecer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 18:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> É uma baixa pressão que se formou ao largo da costa.


Muito obrigado! Eu bem vi a formação da estrutura mas não arrisquei a dar um nome...


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2019 às 23:13)

Imposição de limites de velocidade e subir preço do combustível para combater as alterações climáticas.

Quem diria que o (neoliberal) Macron também ditava a política alemã?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2019 às 10:13)

Há 6 anos Portugal Continental foi assolado pela tempestade Gong, que sofreu um processo de ciclogénese explosiva.

Deixo aqui alguns dados:

Rajada máxima de vento: 140km/h - Cabo Carvoeiro;
Precipitação máxima acumulada: 126mm - Cabril;
Menor valor da pressão atmosférica: 967hPa - Viana do Castelo;
Das 12h de 18/01 às 07h de 19/01, a depressão sofreu uma descida de 28hPa;
8205 ocorrências registadas pela protecção civil;
1 morto (Abrantes), 21 feridos;
83 milhões de prejuízos;

 Temporal de Inverno (18/19 Janeiro 2013)
 Ciclogénese Explosiva - Depressão "Gong" - 19 de Janeiro de 2013


----------



## dvieira (19 Jan 2019 às 10:21)

O nosso site voltar a fazer posts no Facebook. A bom que assim aconteça de forma a conseguirmos arranjar mais membros para o nosso fórum.


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2019 às 16:22)

Incrivel a volta de 180 graus que os modelos deram mesmo quando estavam quase todos consistentes na vinda do frio Siberiano para a proxima semana. De facto a meteorologia a medio prazo continua a ser muito dificil de prever. Confiar nos modelos acima das 150h é pura perda de tempo.


----------



## Marco pires (19 Jan 2019 às 18:10)

finalmente um dia de chuva em condições ao fim de tanto tempo.
o que devia ser a regra em pleno inverno, passou a ser quase uma excepção.

infelizmente ao que parece não será para continuar


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2019 às 19:10)

Marco pires disse:


> finalmente um dia de chuva em condições ao fim de tanto tempo.
> o que devia ser a regra em pleno inverno, passou a ser quase uma excepção.
> 
> infelizmente ao que parece não será para continuar


Agora já não há volta a dar, o AA( novamente), ganhou a batalha.
Vamos ver, mas pode muito bem ter sido o único dia de chuva este mês.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jan 2019 às 20:07)

Nas próximas 150 horas não deverá chover quase nada a Sul, mas no dia 27 de janeiro poderá voltar a chover, e poderão haver 4 a 5 dias de chuva consecutiva, com a possibilidade de um padrão chuvoso em Portugal durante o mês de fevereiro. 
Até lá, teremos um novo fortalecimento do anticiclone, com tempo quente para a época do ano e chuva só se for no Litoral Norte, e mesmo essa será muito fraca.


----------



## Cagarro (19 Jan 2019 às 21:18)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Dói muito, mas é a nossa realidade actual! Este maldito leva sempre a dele defronte , triste sina a nossa
> 
> *ECM
> *
> ...


É o que dá fazer festa antes da hora.
Na minha opinião devia se chamar "Anticiclone Ibérico "(uma vez que ele está mais colado a vós) .
E não vale a pena adiantar previsões até o resto do inverno, até porque já se viu esta mesma situação em anos transatos.
E não é pessimismo. É realismo!
Este inverno, salvo um ou dois eventos de jeito (e é se for) já tem os dias contados.
A latitude geográfica por vezes é tramada...


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2019 às 21:38)

irpsit disse:


> Neve é especial para os portugueses porque é rara.
> 
> Portugal é o pais europeu onde a neve é mais rara!
> 
> ...


Falo por mim, mas acho que não será só uma questão de ver neve, será mais ver neve a cobrir as nossas paisagens, aldeias, vilas e cidades. É assistir a algo raro, que fica na memória.

Também vivi alguns anos num sítio onde nevava bastante todos os anos, mas não foi o suficiente para me fartar dela  Sempre que caía, para mim era pura magia  E quando cai cá é diferente, é ainda mais especial. Para mim valerá sempre a pena ir à procura dela


----------



## dvieira (19 Jan 2019 às 22:23)

Para quando é que estão a pensar que venha um evento interessante se é que ainda acreditam que isso possa  acontecer neste inverno ? Para mim eu considero um evento interessante aquele que se prevêem cotas de neve de 400/500 metros, que me permitem ficar na expectativa de ver algum elemento branco. È um evento interessante aquele que me faz ver a temperatura de hora a hora ou minuto a minuto, verificar a humidade e a intensidade do vento. Se caí granizo que faz descer 4 ou 5 graus a temperatura e com isso estar mais próximo do objectivo da queda de neve. Eu adoro neve por ser um fenómeno raro se fosse coisa comum possivelmente não tinha interesse para mim. Também me interesso de fenómenos extremos por causa da sua raridade mas não gosto da sua destruição que eles possam causar. Por isso no inverno se acontecer fenómenos raros que seja a neve. Se outro inverno já foi uma decepção este o também o está a ser sempre com o monstro do anticiclone colado a nós. O antepassado quando já se previam cotas de neve á volta de 200 metros o anticiclone voltou a aparecer para estragar a festa. O norte ainda chegou a ver o fenómeno de chuva congelante mas com certeza não era aquilo que eles mais queriam. E este ano mais uma vez isso voltou a acontecer. Resta agora somente Fevereiro mas já não tenho muitas esperanças que algo possa acontecer. Já nem dá vontade de estar a verificar a temperatura que está lá fora. Penso que o anticiclone já fez muitos inimigos. Penso não ser o único. Talvez por causa das alterações climáticas, talvez por causas dos incêndios que estão na memória no nosso país, ele de ano para a no parece cada vez estar mais potente. Se ele mesmo quisesse aparecer tudo menos no inverno.


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Jan 2019 às 22:35)

dvieira disse:


> Para quando é que estão a pensar que venha um evento interessante se é que ainda acreditam que isso possa  acontecer neste inverno ? Para mim eu considero um evento interessante aquele que se prevêem cotas de neve de 400/500 metros, que me permitem ficar na expectativa de ver algum elemento branco. È um evento interessante aquele que me faz ver a temperatura de hora a hora ou minuto a minuto, verificar a humidade e a intensidade do vento. Se caí granizo que faz descer 4 ou 5 graus a temperatura e com isso estar mais próximo do objectivo da queda de neve. Eu adoro neve por ser um fenómeno raro se fosse coisa comum possivelmente não tinha interesse para mim. Também me interesso de fenómenos extremos por causa da sua raridade mas não gosto da sua destruição que eles possam causar. Por isso no inverno se acontecer fenómenos raros que seja a neve. Se outro inverno já foi uma decepção este o também o está a ser sempre com o monstro do anticiclone colado a nós. O antepassado quando já se previam cotas de neve á volta de 200 metros o anticiclone voltou a aparecer para estragar a festa. O norte ainda chegou a ver o fenómeno de chuva congelante mas com certeza não era aquilo que eles mais queriam. E este ano mais uma vez isso voltou a acontecer. Resta agora somente Fevereiro mas já não tenho muitas esperanças que algo possa acontecer. Já nem dá vontade de estar a verificar a temperatura que está lá fora. Penso que o anticiclone já fez muitos inimigos. Penso não ser o único. Talvez por causa das alterações climáticas, talvez por causas dos incêndios que estão na memória no nosso país, ele de ano para a no parece cada vez estar mais potente. Se ele mesmo quisesse aparecer tudo menos no inverno.


Eu sei que pode parecer estranho e pode não fazer sentido mas, se é o anticiclone dos Açores porque é que nos últimos anos está sempre sobre a península? Das duas uma, ou se enganaram no nome ou ele cada vez está mais a leste...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Jan 2019 às 22:56)

Que aborrecimento meteorológico.


----------



## dvieira (19 Jan 2019 às 23:02)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Que aborrecimento meteorológico.


Chama-se ressaca do anticiclone que estraga eventos interessantes . Mais uma saída que dá para as saídas de sonho mas só para isso. Pois temos sempre um fantasma sempre por aqui a pairar que diz que é dos Açores mas não larga o continente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 23:10)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Que aborrecimento meteorológico.


Aborrecimento? Pelo que vi foi um belo dia de chuva no norte e centro do país...


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2019 às 23:17)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Que aborrecimento meteorológico.


Eu disse para não entrarem em euforias.
Agora lá vais ter de tomar um não é?


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Jan 2019 às 23:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aborrecimento? Pelo que vi foi um belo dia de chuva no norte e centro do país...


Uns dias de chuvinha vem sempre a calhar para combater a seca mas por outro lado já estás cá no fórum há algum tempo e já devias saber que o pessoal quer é animação à grande.  Eventos raros/extremos é o que no geral nos trouxe o bichinho para a meteo, o que nos move. Por vezes quando alguém se confessa desejoso deste tipo de eventos parece que meio mundo vem com quatro pedras na mão para julgar mas esquecem-se de onde veio a sua paixão pela meteo, eventos marcantes/excecionais. Vá, falo por mim, dias destes de chuva fraca/moderada fazem-me relativamente feliz por saber que combatem a seca que é algo preocupante hoje em dia, mas mesmo assim nunca irei ficar eufórico com este tipo de situação, do que como fico com neve, trovoadas, etc...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 23:23)

c0ldPT disse:


> Uns dias de chuvinha vem sempre a calhar para combater a seca mas por outro lado já estás cá no fórum há algum tempo e já devias saber que o pessoal quer é animação à grande.  Eventos raros/extremos é o que no geral nos trouxe o bichinho para a meteo, o que nos move. Por vezes quando alguém se confessa desejoso deste tipo de eventos parece que meio mundo vem com quatro pedras na mão para julgar mas esquecem-se de onde veio a sua paixão pela meteo, eventos marcantes/excecionais. Vá, falo por mim, dias destes de chuva fraca/moderada fazem-me relativamente feliz por saber que combatem a seca que é algo preocupante hoje em dia, mas mesmo assim nunca irei ficar eufórico com este tipo de situação, do que como fico com neve, trovoadas, etc...


Eu estou bastante feliz. Muita chuva todo o dia com muitos aguaceiros fortes! Até a TV foi a baixo... uma emoção!


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Jan 2019 às 23:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu estou bastante feliz. Muita chuva todo o dia com muitos aguaceiros fortes! Até a TV foi a baixo... uma emoção!


Boa! Tiveste mais sorte do que eu então que foi tudo muito moderado por aqui


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2019 às 23:29)

c0ldPT disse:


> Eu sei que pode parecer estranho e pode não fazer sentido mas, se é o anticiclone dos Açores porque é que nos últimos anos está sempre sobre a península? Das duas uma, ou se enganaram no nome ou ele cada vez está mais a leste...


Verdade...ninguém se enganou no nome, as coisas apenas estão a mudar e uma delas é o comportamento deste anticiclone. O núcleo do anticiclone está por cima do arquipélago mas acaba sempre por bloquear tudo até à Península.Tirando a situação de Março do ano passado, há 5 anos que todo o país não assiste a um inverno digno de chuva. Para isto se recompor o anticiclone teria de ir para sul dos Açores como era costume acontecer nesta altura mas agora, aquilo a que assistimos constantemente é um enfraquecimento do mesmo mas no dia a seguir fortalece-se novamente e empurra tudo para longe tal como aconteceu neste evento e mesmo em termos de chuva, está tudo a ser adiado.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2019 às 23:35)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boa! Tiveste mais sorte do que eu então que foi tudo muito moderado por aqui


Mas é sempre!, na zona dele chove sempre bem!


----------



## dvieira (19 Jan 2019 às 23:40)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas é sempre!, na zona dele chove sempre bem!


Sim a região da serra d aire não se pode queixar nas frentes vindas do atlântico. Aqui costume chover quase sempre razoavelmente comparando com outras regiões do país. Se reparem nas entradas continentais que os mapas apresentam em que quase a chuva é nula ou se resume ao mar ou ao litoral. O mapa apresenta sempre um esticão com precipitação até á zona da serra daire pintado essa parte de azul ou rosa.


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Jan 2019 às 23:48)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas é sempre!, na zona dele chove sempre bem!





dvieira disse:


> Sim a região da serra d aire não se pode queixar nas frentes vindas do atlântico. Aqui costume chover quase sempre razoavelmente comparando com outras regiões do país. Se reparem nas entradas continentais que os mapas apresentam em que quase a chuva é nula ou se resume ao mar ou ao litoral. O mapa apresenta sempre um esticão com precipitação até á zona da serra daire pintado essa parte de azul ou rosa.


Se há algo que já reparei é que as zonas envolventes da Serra de Aire em Leiria e Serra da Freita em Aveiro tem sempre muita chuva (ecos potentes) com frentes do atlântico comparativamente até com zonas mais a norte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 23:50)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas é sempre!, na zona dele chove sempre bem!


Não percebo porque duvidas...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2019 às 23:50)

c0ldPT disse:


> Das duas uma, ou se enganaram no nome ou ele cada vez está mais a leste...


É mais a segunda opção:


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Jan 2019 às 23:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> É mais a segunda opção:


Um dos mapas mais realistas e tristes que já vi  Mas é a dura realidade, que se está a cumprir a olhos vistos. Da maneira que mostra o mapa da posição do AA nos próximos anos, caminhamos a passos largos para termos um clima semelhante a Marrocos, dado que pelo mapa o AA afetava essa zona da forma que estamos a ser afetados agora.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2019 às 00:03)

c0ldPT disse:


> Um dos mapas mais realistas e tristes que já vi  Mas é a dura realidade, que se está a cumprir a olhos vistos. Da maneira que mostra o mapa da posição do AA nos próximos anos, caminhamos a passos largos para termos um clima semelhante a Marrocos, dado que pelo mapa o AA afetava essa zona da forma que estamos a ser afetados agora.


Outro mapa que mostra bem a realidade publicado pelo MeteoBadajoz há algum tempo...





O Norte de Marrocos sempre tem o seu Altas com os seus quase 4000m de altitude e sempre que o anticiclone dá um jeito para as frentes chegarem até lá, os acumulados são bastante generosos.


----------



## dvieira (20 Jan 2019 às 00:09)

O anticiclone já a trabalhar por aqui. Já se ouve o barulho do vento lá fora a limpar os resto das nuvens de chuva que ainda pairam no céu. Bem vou dormir. Boa a noite a todos. Até amanhã.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jan 2019 às 02:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aborrecimento? Pelo que vi foi um belo dia de chuva no norte e centro do país...



Sim, aborrecimento, Luís. É suposto estar eufórica porque choveu um dia em Janeiro? Bom, como andam as coisas, se calhar terá de começar a ser assim.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jan 2019 às 02:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu disse para não entrarem em euforias.
> Agora lá vais ter de tomar um não é?



Eu não entrei em euforia. Estava meteorologicamente aborrecida e continuo. De Calmex não precisarei mas devo ter de reforçar a ingestão de café. Não sei quando foi o último inverno tão pouco interessante (so far).


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2019 às 13:49)

E já passaram 3 anos desde a passagem do furacão Alex. 

No CFS (9 meses) começam a surgir uns ciclones (sub)tropicais nas redondezas das ilhas


----------



## Cagarro (20 Jan 2019 às 14:10)

c0ldPT disse:


> Um dos mapas mais realistas e tristes que já vi  Mas é a dura realidade, que se está a cumprir a olhos vistos. Da maneira que mostra o mapa da posição do AA nos próximos anos, caminhamos a passos largos para termos um clima semelhante a Marrocos, dado que pelo mapa o AA afetava essa zona da forma que estamos a ser afetados agora.


É mais um inverno com anticiclone.
Aliás  até já perdi a conta dos invernos com anticiclone que temos tido.
É a triste sina de quem vive a estas latitudes ..
Se não fosse pelas temperaturas diria que estávamos no verão  tal é o céu azul que se faz sentir por aqui.
Um nojo, completamente.
Ainda gostaria imenso de saber o que faz com que a alta pressão tenha preferência especial por este sítio...
É mais um ano com anticiclone nos "cornos" já se sabe.


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2019 às 14:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> É mais a segunda opção:





joralentejano disse:


> Outro mapa que mostra bem a realidade publicado pelo MeteoBadajoz há algum tempo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Devido aos problemas nos EUA não posso utilizar os mapas da NOAA.






Isso é uma daquelas situações em que as alterações climáticas podem piorar uma tendência que já existia antes: bloqueios invernais ocasionais.

A anomalia deste janeiro deve acabar por ser semelhante à do ano passado  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2019.9918/pagina-14#post-712839


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2019 às 14:25)

Isso, se o ano passado fosse 2017.


----------



## Cagarro (20 Jan 2019 às 14:26)

Provavelmente terá a ver também com isto : 
https://verdademundial.com.br/2019/...4ZwEllF4QJiCFSAMaYXI5IINIiabJ4C5TK-Pl1oVIY1G8


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2019 às 14:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Isso, se o ano passado fosse 2017.



Sim, erro meu 

No ano passado o comportamento do anticiclone foi muito diferente.


----------



## Harry Potter (20 Jan 2019 às 14:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não percebo porque duvidas...


Boas. Sigo este fórum há bastante tempo e realmente na tua zona chove sempre muito 

Deve ser da localização geográfica provavelmente, não estou a desconfiar, mas só tenho uma dúvida\sugestão, que é: Já devias ter ligado à empresa de TV para te resolver a situação, não podes estar sempre sem TV cada vez que chove...

Em relação ao tempo, concordo que está uma monotonia exagerada, e que começa a faltar chuva...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2019 às 14:56)

Harry Potter disse:


> Boas. Sigo este fórum há bastante tempo e realmente na tua zona chove sempre muito
> 
> Deve ser da localização geográfica provavelmente, não estou a desconfiar, mas só tenho uma dúvida\sugestão, que é: Já devias ter ligado à empresa de TV para te resolver a situação, não podes estar sempre sem TV cada vez que chove...
> 
> Em relação ao tempo, concordo que está uma monotonia exagerada, e que começa a faltar chuva...


Eu não sou a única pessoa desta zona aqui no forum... o que eu digo também dizem os outros. Eu já expliquei a minha localização, quem não estiver de má fé entende!


----------



## Cagarro (20 Jan 2019 às 15:51)

Um questão aos mais entendidos:
Qual a razão de um bloqueio anticiclónico desta natureza em pleno  inverno?
É que já fui consultar arquivos de invernos passados, e isto já parece uma repetição da mesma coisa, com algumas pequenas variações  mas no fundo é quase idêntico:
Frente polar bloqueada e anticiclone pujante em pleno Atlântico  quando devia estar deslocado a sul.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2019 às 15:58)

A posição do antílope como o nome indica devia estar noscacores o que é  certo é  que  nos últimos anos a posição dele tem estado  mais a Leste! Aquecimento global!?! Não creio.
O que é  certo é que Itália e Grécia saem bem beneficiados com chuva neve vento etc... 
Saudades dos invernos de 2009 e 2010 


Cagarro disse:


> Um questão aos mais entendidos:
> Qual a razão de um bloqueio anticiclónico desta natureza em pleno  inverno?
> É que já fui consultar arquivos de invernos passados, e isto já parece uma repetição da mesma coisa, com algumas pequenas variações  mas no fundo é quase idêntico:
> Frente polar bloqueada e anticiclone pujante em pleno Atlântico  quando devia estar deslocado a sul.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (20 Jan 2019 às 19:42)

Os meus registo de neve. A primeira vez que vi cair neve aqui foi a 29 de Janeiro de  2006 e logo com um nevão daqueles. Devido a minha ignorância naquela altura pensei que todos os seguintes Invernos teriam um dia daqueles. Depois vi novamente novamente neve a 10 de Janeiro de 2010. Mas nesse dia  nevou com pouca intensidade. Apenas nevou de manhã e quando já estava a querer acumular faltou precipitação. Nesse mesmo dia ainda voltou a precipitação para o final do dia e a temperatura registava 1 grau mas não queria nevar. Penso que já estava em transição o estado do tempo. A atmosfera a nível mais altos com certeza já tinha a temperatura não ideal. Mas segundo me lembro nessa mesma noite nas regiões do interior ainda tiveram belos nevões a cotas baixas. Depois o próximo dia que tenho foi a 27 de Fevereiro de 2013. Nesse dia eu não tenho registo pois estava em Coimbra a estudar mas saíram noticias de estar a querer começar a acumular na A1 na saída para Fátima. Foi um evento de fraca duração. Por fim tenho a data de  27 de Fevereiro de 2016. Nesse dia nevou durante a manhã mas nada de acumulação aqui. Mas segundo soube noutra parte da serra d aire já no concelho de Porto de Mós aí houve acumulação nesse dia. Lembro-me de uma entrada continental bastante fria e seca quando era bastante jovem. Não sei precisar a data mas essa entrada continental durou quase 1 semana e as temperaturas máximas aqui não foram além dos 5 graus e as mínimas iam bem abaixo dos 0. Ouvi relatos pelos habitantes de Fátima  que nessa entrada continental houve 1 aguaceiro fraco sobre a forma de neve. Eu não pode confirmar isso pois quando aconteceu estava em Ourém. Para finalizar lembro também do dia bastante frio e chuvoso em que também não sei precisar a data. Só sei que estava na escola e andava no 11º ano por isso já foi á pelo menos 10 anos. Nesse dia bastante frio penso que as temperaturas não foram além dos 5/6 graus. Por volta do meio dia cheguei a ver alguns flocos de neve misturados com chuva.


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Jan 2019 às 20:15)

dvieira disse:


> Os meus registo de neve. A primeira vez que vi cair neve aqui foi a 29 de Janeiro de  2006 e logo com um nevão daqueles. Devido a minha ignorância naquela altura pensei que todos os seguintes Invernos teriam um dia daqueles. Depois vi novamente novamente neve a 10 de Janeiro de 2010. Mas nesse dia  nevou com pouca intensidade. Apenas nevou de manhã e quando já estava a querer acumular faltou precipitação. Nesse mesmo dia ainda voltou a precipitação para o final do dia e a temperatura registava 1 grau mas não queria nevar. Penso que já estava em transição o estado do tempo. A atmosfera a nível mais altos com certeza já tinha a temperatura não ideal. Mas segundo me lembro nessa mesma noite nas regiões do interior ainda tiveram belos nevões a cotas baixas. Depois o próximo dia que tenho foi a 27 de Fevereiro de 2013. Nesse dia eu não tenho registo pois estava em Coimbra a estudar mas saíram noticias de estar a querer começar a acumular na A1 na saída para Fátima. Foi um evento de fraca duração. Por fim tenho a data de  27 de Fevereiro de 2016. Nesse dia nevou durante a manhã mas nada de acumulação aqui. Mas segundo soube noutra parte da serra d aire já no concelho de Porto de Mós aí houve acumulação nesse dia. Lembro-me de uma entrada continental bastante fria e seca quando era bastante jovem. Não sei precisar a data mas essa entrada continental durou quase 1 semana e as temperaturas máximas aqui não foram além dos 5 graus e as mínimas iam bem abaixo dos 0. Ouvi relatos pelos habitantes de Fátima  que nessa entrada continental houve 1 aguaceiro fraco sobre a forma de neve. Eu não pode confirmar isso pois quando aconteceu estava em Ourém. Para finalizar lembro também do dia bastante frio e chuvoso em que também não sei precisar a data. Só sei que estava na escola e andava no 11º ano por isso já foi á pelo menos 10 anos. Nesse dia bastante frio penso que as temperaturas não foram além dos 5/6 graus. Por volta do meio dia cheguei a ver alguns flocos de neve misturados com chuva.


Por aqui (130m de altitude) assisti a bem menos. Apenas 9 de Janeiro de 2009 (vários cm de acumulação) e 10 de janeiro de 2010 alguns floquitos penso. De resto aqui na zona costuma nevar aos 300m uns 3 em 3 anos e aos 500m todos os anos, em geral.


----------



## Cagarro (20 Jan 2019 às 23:00)

Um questão aos mais entendidos:
Qual a razão de um bloqueio anticiclónico desta natureza em pleno  inverno?
É que já fui consultar arquivos de invernos passados, e isto já parece uma repetição da mesma coisa, com algumas pequenas variações  mas no fundo é quase idêntico 
Frente polar bloqueada e anticiclone pujante em pleno Atlântico  quando devia estar mais deslocado a sul.


Charlie Moreira disse:


> A posição do antílope como o nome indica devia estar noscacores o que é  certo é  que  nos últimos anos a posição dele tem estado  mais a Leste! Aquecimento global!?! Não creio.
> O que é  certo é que Itália e Grécia saem bem beneficiados com chuva neve vento etc...
> Saudades dos invernos de 2009 e 2010
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



Não!
A posição dele nesta altura do ano devia estar a sul dos Açores  permitindo assim o deslocamento das depressões e das frentes até ao arquipélago  e por conseguinte até o território português. 

O anticiclone tem o nome do arquipélago mas o normal é que no inverno se desloque pra sul, daí a minha dúvida que ainda ninguém me conseguiu explicar ..


----------



## Cagarro (20 Jan 2019 às 23:06)

Querem apostar que este inverno está comprometido? 
Tenho a sensação que já vi algo assim parecido ... Pelo menos aqui na minha zona.
Dejá vu...  !


----------



## cactus (21 Jan 2019 às 00:16)

Cagarro disse:


> É o que dá fazer festa antes da hora.
> Na minha opinião devia se chamar "Anticiclone Ibérico "(uma vez que ele está mais colado a vós) .
> E não vale a pena adiantar previsões até o resto do inverno, até porque já se viu esta mesma situação em anos transatos.
> E não é pessimismo. É realismo!
> ...


Não tem nada a ver com latitude , tem a ver com um único culpado … AA !


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Jan 2019 às 00:30)

Se existe algo que aprendi é que muitas das vezes principalmente a sul é que os meses de inverno tendem a acompanhar uns aos outros .. Pelo que uma mudança para um padrão chuvoso duvido que surja antes de Março e duvido que eu esteja enganado


----------



## Tonton (21 Jan 2019 às 01:09)

Cagarro disse:


> Um questão aos mais entendidos:
> Qual a razão de um bloqueio anticiclónico desta natureza em pleno  inverno?
> É que já fui consultar arquivos de invernos passados, e isto já parece uma repetição da mesma coisa, com algumas pequenas variações  mas no fundo é quase idêntico
> Frente polar bloqueada e anticiclone pujante em pleno Atlântico  quando devia estar mais deslocado a sul.
> ...



Parece-me que se deve principalmente ao "jet-stream" permanecer muito a norte a estas latitudes, enquanto "mergulha" para sul mais a leste em direcção ao Mediterrâneo (o infame padrão "ómega")....


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jan 2019 às 09:24)

Bom dia

Os modelos continuam a adiar constantemente a mudança de padrão e as possíveis entradas frias... Gostava de ver alguma consistência nos modelos, mas infelizmente sempre adiam ou enviam para leste a instabilidade.
A presente situação de AA torna-se recorrente e preocupante, pois começa a ser comum a existência de uma anomalia negativa da precipitação durante os meses do Inverno...


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2019 às 11:27)

O efeito acumulador e guarda-chuva (guarda-neve ) das cordilheiras de disposição O-E do terço norte ibérico em situações meteorológicas de norte:


----------



## belem (21 Jan 2019 às 11:46)

Não há neve na Serra da Estrela?


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2019 às 12:07)

belem disse:


> Não há neve na Serra da Estrela?










Previsão em mesoescala +36 horas:


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jan 2019 às 12:22)

belem disse:


> Não há neve na Serra da Estrela?





Pek disse:


> Previsão em mesoescala +36 horas:


Pouquíssima:


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jan 2019 às 12:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Verdade...ninguém se enganou no nome, as coisas apenas estão a mudar e uma delas é o comportamento deste anticiclone. O núcleo do anticiclone está por cima do arquipélago mas acaba sempre por bloquear tudo até à Península.Tirando a situação de Março do ano passado, há 5 anos que todo o país não assiste a um inverno digno de chuva. Para isto se recompor o anticiclone teria de ir para sul dos Açores como era costume acontecer nesta altura mas agora, aquilo a que assistimos constantemente é um enfraquecimento do mesmo mas no dia a seguir fortalece-se novamente e empurra tudo para longe tal como aconteceu neste evento e mesmo em termos de chuva, está tudo a ser adiado.


Sei que já é um post antigo, mas só para dizer que o inverno de 2016 foi bastante chuvoso (e a primavera que se seguiu também).


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jan 2019 às 12:35)

Tanta choradeira... O ECM prevê tempo com temperaturas próximas do normal nos próximos dias, nalguns momentos um pouco acima e noutros um pouco abaixo, e que vá havendo alguma chuva. Nada de espetacular, mas quem vê alguns posts neste fórum ainda pensa que vamos ter 2 semanas seguidas com máximas de 20ºC e sem uma gota a cair...


----------



## Cagarro (21 Jan 2019 às 17:37)

cactus disse:


> Não tem nada a ver com latitude , tem a ver com um único culpado … AA !


Desculpa ser do contra novamente mas sim, a latitude geográfica é a responsável, uma vez que é nesta zona que o anticiclone subtropical se situa, tal como a Islândia se situa à latitude das baixas pressões subpolares. O maior problema é que ultimamente no inverno a alta pressão tornou se menos volátil
Seria considerado normal nesta altura a mesma estar posicionada a sul do arquipélago dos Açores  e o que mais se tem visto de invernos transatos é que a tendência é subir pra norte, daí a minha pergunta aos mais entendidos  o porquê disso, mas pelos vistos ninguém sabe responder ou adiantar alguma explicação sobre o fenómeno...
Em relação ao anticiclone  a verdade é que ele tem mantido uma posição mais a Leste dos Açores, influenciando desta forma mais vezes Portugal e Madeira ..


----------



## VimDePantufas (21 Jan 2019 às 18:13)

Cagarro disse:


> Desculpa ser do contra novamente mas sim, a latitude geográfica é a responsável, uma vez que é nesta zona que o anticiclone subtropical se situa, tal como a Islândia se situa à latitude das baixas pressões subpolares. O maior problema é que ultimamente no inverno a alta pressão tornou se menos volátil
> Seria considerado normal nesta altura a mesma estar posicionada a sul do arquipélago dos Açores  e o que mais se tem visto de invernos transatos é que a tendência é subir pra norte, daí a minha pergunta aos mais entendidos  o porquê disso, mas pelos vistos ninguém sabe responder ou adiantar alguma explicação sobre o fenómeno...
> Em relação ao anticiclone  a verdade é que ele tem mantido uma posição mais a Leste dos Açores, influenciando desta forma mais vezes Portugal e Madeira ..



O Anticiclone dos Açores (AA) serve como uma barreira, um poste nas latitudes cavalo, sendo que influencia o tempo em várias regiões América, Africa e Europa.
O deserto do da Saara  por exemplo deve-se a ele, 
Lógicamente que o AA não é sempre igual pois oscilações existem, no entanto está dentro dos padrões normais para o inverno


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2019 às 18:20)

N_Fig disse:


> Sei que já é um post antigo, mas só para dizer que o inverno de 2016 foi bastante chuvoso (e a primavera que se seguiu também).


Na tua zona sim, tal como disse, há 5 anos que todo o país não vê um inverno digno de chuva. Nesse inverno, houve a tal situação dos rios atmosféricos que beneficiavam apenas o Norte e Centro tanto que, chegou-se a ver seca moderada no sul e chuva extrema no Norte. A primavera desse ano foi chuvosa mas não foi suficiente para encher barragens que se não fosse Março do ano passado, não viam aumentar os seus armazenamentos desde 2014 e quando digo isto, falo pela minha região. Como já disse algumas vezes, a realidade de cada zona faz com que as opiniões sejam diferentes.


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2019 às 18:34)

Cagarro disse:


> Seria considerado normal nesta altura a mesma estar posicionada a sul do arquipélago dos Açores








Mais ou menos. O que é anómalo este ano, como já escrevi, é a intensa crista tão a norte. Em Janeiro e em média o anticiclone está na zona dos Açores (ligeiramente a sul) e estende-se até à PI (este padrão quase que se repete em Fevereiro). Um anticiclone médio de 1020 hPa até é bastante significativo e deixa em aberto a ocorrência de potentes bloqueios (como tem ocorrido).

Já mencionei 2017 mas 2012 tem uma anomalia análoga a este ano. Já em 2015, por exemplo, o anticiclone foi muito intenso na região dos Açores.

Como este é um fórum principalmente frequentado por continentais, é expectável que só haja pânico quando o anticiclone fica parado nas redondezas da PI. Mas há mais mundo para além do retângulo


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jan 2019 às 19:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Na tua zona sim, tal como disse, há 5 anos que todo o país não vê um inverno digno de chuva. Nesse inverno, houve a tal situação dos rios atmosféricos que beneficiavam apenas o Norte e Centro tanto que, chegou-se a ver seca moderada no sul e chuva extrema no Norte. A primavera desse ano foi chuvosa mas não foi suficiente para encher barragens que se não fosse Março do ano passado, não viam aumentar os seus armazenamentos desde 2014 e quando digo isto, falo pela minha região. Como já disse algumas vezes, a realidade de cada zona faz com que as opiniões sejam diferentes.


Já entendi que percebi mal o que querias dizer, mas eu interpreto a tua frase com o "todo o país" como "nenhuma parte do país teve um inverno digno nos últimos 5 anos", para dizer o que querias dizer eu teria usado "o país todo não vê um inverno digno de chuva"
Edit: Fui rever a situação e parece que tinha uma memória exagerada da chuva que caiu, provavelmente devido à recordação intensa do que caiu nos primeiros dias de janeiro. No entanto, nos mapas do IPMA a chuva parece ter andado pelo menos próxima do normal em todo o lado exceto no Algarve e num ou noutro lugar, portanto em geral foi um inverno digno/decente


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2019 às 19:18)

N_Fig disse:


> Já entendi que percebi mal o que querias dizer, mas eu interpreto a tua frase com o "todo o país" como "nenhuma parte do país teve um inverno digno nos últimos 5 anos", para dizer o que querias dizer eu teria usado "o país todo não vê um inverno digno de chuva"
> Edit: Fui rever a situação e parece que tinha uma memória exagerada da chuva que caiu, provavelmente devido à recordação intensa do que caiu nos primeiros dias de janeiro. No entanto, nos mapas do IPMA a chuva parece ter andado pelo menos próxima do normal em todo o lado exceto no Algarve e num ou noutro lugar, portanto em geral foi um inverno digno/decente


Pronto, fui eu que me fiz entender mal. Obrigado pela correção! 
Sim, também estive a ver os registos da Barragem aqui da minha zona ao longo desse Inverno/Primavera e de facto até não teve uma evolução muito má. O Alto Alentejo ainda acabou por ser beneficiado nesse ano mas do Alentejo Central para baixo já foi mais complicado.
Quanto ao seguimento meteorológico, a previsão do ECM já mudou radicalmente e assim se vai desperdiçando uma grande oportunidade de termos muita chuva e talvez neve pois desta vez nem com a quebra do vórtice polar este anticiclone desaparece daqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jan 2019 às 19:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Pronto, fui eu que me fiz entender mal. Obrigado pela correção!
> Sim, também estive a ver os registos da Barragem aqui da minha zona ao longo desse Inverno/Primavera e de facto até não teve uma evolução muito má. O Alto Alentejo ainda acabou por ser beneficiado nesse ano mas do Alentejo Central para baixo já foi mais complicado.
> Quanto ao seguimento meteorológico, o ECM já retirou mais uma vez tudo e assim se vai desperdiçando uma grande oportunidade de termos muita chuva e talvez neve pois desta vez nem com a quebra do vórtice polar este anticiclone desaparece daqui.


Verdade, saída péssima do ECM, ou eu muito me engano ou este mês já pouco ou nada vai chover.


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jan 2019 às 19:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Verdade, saída péssima do ECM, ou eu muito me engano ou este mês já pouco ou nada vai chover.


Pois é, pois é... montes de meteorologistas e climatologistas ingleses e afins falavam que seria o inverno da Europa Ocidental, espetaram-se todos embora a situação lá para o norte sempre será melhor que neste canto à sombra de um monstro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jan 2019 às 20:12)

c0ldPT disse:


> Pois é, pois é... montes de meteorologistas e climatologistas ingleses e afins falavam que seria o inverno da Europa Ocidental, espetaram-se todos embora a situação lá para o norte sempre será melhor que neste canto à sombra de um monstro.


Ainda mais estranho do que isso é que enquanto o ECM tem vindo a adiar todos os dias a chuva, tanto o GFS e o modelo chinês estão com a mesma previsão desde dia 18, com a chuva a regressar já nos próximos dias para o Norte e Centro e nos dias 29 e 30 para o Sul do território continental, com acumulados até bastante razoáveis.  Sendo este evento (quebra do vórtice polar) algo volátil, penso que só um dia ou dois antes saberemos do que se vai passar, como já tem dito o nosso membro @hurricane, da Bélgica. 
Ou seja, não vale a pena fazermos conclusões a partir das saídas de hoje dos modelos. Simplesmente as próximas saídas serão completamente diferentes.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Jan 2019 às 20:53)

Não concordo em nada com o comentário. Analisemos as coisas como são.
Os modelo de previsão sazonal indicavam que este poderia ser o melhor inverno desde 2009-2010. Até ao momento creio estar a ser o pior.
A previsão mensal indica sempre algo  de mudança a partir da 2a semana nomeadamente com um  bloqueio em latitudes a norte. Que não aconteceu ainda !


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Jan 2019 às 20:57)

Neste momento os modelos apontam já para não existir esse bloqueio em latitudes a norte e para a manutenção do bloqueio do AA salvo algum sistema que entre pelo noroeste !!


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jan 2019 às 21:34)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ainda mais estranho do que isso é que enquanto o ECM tem vindo a adiar todos os dias a chuva, tanto o GFS e o modelo chinês estão com a mesma previsão desde dia 18, com a chuva a regressar já nos próximos dias para o Norte e Centro e nos dias 29 e 30 para o Sul do território continental, com acumulados até bastante razoáveis.  Sendo este evento (quebra do vórtice polar) algo volátil, penso que só um dia ou dois antes saberemos do que se vai passar, como já tem dito o nosso membro @hurricane, da Bélgica.
> Ou seja, não vale a pena fazermos conclusões a partir das saídas de hoje dos modelos. Simplesmente as próximas saídas serão completamente diferentes.


Pois, um dia ou dois antes mas já tem que haver uma tendência, o que não se verifica.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jan 2019 às 21:47)

Eu posso estar enganado, e oxalá que sim, mas parece-me que este ano vai ser seco.


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2019 às 21:57)

Mais um ciclone (sub)tropical


----------



## Brito (21 Jan 2019 às 22:53)

Chuva a sério e frio só lá para meados/finais de fevereiro, e é se for.
O anticiclone como os modelos estam a modelar, ainda para mais nesta altura do ano, não será fácil ele sair daqui. Só com o aumento da temperatura da atmosfera fará deslocar o "monstro" para latitudes mais elevadas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Jan 2019 às 22:58)

Concordo perfeitamente ... E mesmo nos modelos sazonais ou mensais vamos começar a verificar esse reflexo !!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Jan 2019 às 22:59)

Agora chuva a sério só lá para meados de Março quando isto começar a aquecer !


----------



## Cagarro (22 Jan 2019 às 00:10)

Orion disse:


> Mais ou menos. O que é anómalo este ano, como já escrevi, é a intensa crista tão a norte. Em Janeiro e em média o anticiclone está na zona dos Açores (ligeiramente a sul) e estende-se até à PI (este padrão quase que se repete em Fevereiro). Um anticiclone médio de 1020 hPa até é bastante significativo e deixa em aberto a ocorrência de potentes bloqueios (como tem ocorrido).
> 
> Já mencionei 2017 mas 2012 tem uma anomalia análoga a este ano. Já em 2015, por exemplo, o anticiclone foi muito intenso na região dos Açores.
> 
> Como este é um fórum principalmente frequentado por continentais, é expectável que só haja pânico quando o anticiclone fica parado nas redondezas da PI. Mas há mais mundo para além do retângulo


"

 Orion!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jan 2019 às 00:22)

Vendo agora a atualização dos modelos, toda a chuva que estava prevista para as próximas 2 semanas desapareceu, tanto nas previsões do Accuweather como nas previsões do IPMA e nos modelos a médio prazo. 

Vendo a evolução deste ano hidrológico comparando à de outros anos, parece-me que esta, até agora tem sido a pior. E posso mostrar-vos o porquê: 

(valores no período de outubro a janeiro)
Ano hidrológico 2013-2014: 411 mm 
- Outubro: 183 mm
- Novembro: 18 mm 
- Dezembro: 58 mm
- Janeiro: 152 mm 

Ano hidrológico 2014-2015: 436 mm 
- Outubro: 93 mm 
- Novembro: 248 mm 
- Dezembro: 22 mm 
- Janeiro: 73 mm 

Ano hidrológico 2015-2016: 329 mm 
- Outubro: 147 mm 
- Novembro: 38 mm 
- Dezembro: 51 mm 
- Janeiro: 93 mm 

Ano hidrológico 2016-2017: 380 mm 
- Outubro: 72 mm 
- Novembro: 131 mm 
- Dezembro: 105 mm 
- Janeiro: 72 mm 

Ano hidrológico 2017-2018: 228 mm 
- Outubro: 29 mm 
- Novembro: 60 mm 
- Dezembro: 58 mm 
- Janeiro: 81 mm 

Ano hidrológico 2018-2019: 255 mm 
- Outubro: 47 mm 
- Novembro: 152 mm 
- Dezembro: 28 mm 
- Janeiro (até agora): 28 mm 

No caso do último ano hidrológico (2018-2018), esse tem algumas semelhanças com o de 2015: um anticiclone potente sobre o território, logo a partir de inícios de dezembro, um outono chuvoso e uma seca fraca a sul do Mondego. O problema é que as semelhanças acabam por aí. Os acumulados que tivemos no passado novembro nem sequer se comparam aos acumulados que tivemos em novembro de 2014. Vendo isso, é possível que em janeiro de 2019 a seca se torne moderada a severa, a sul, e vendo os padrões chuvosos a abalar, é possível que em fevereiro a seca se torne gravíssima, caso fevereiro seja tão seco como janeiro.  Além disso, e por minha experiência, na maior parte das vezes os anticiclones que permanecem em Portugal continental durante o inverno simplesmente continuam cá durante a primavera e o verão. Esperemos que isso não venha a acontecer.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2019 às 00:47)

RedeMeteo disse:


> mas alguém ainda acredita que o padrão vá mudar? está a ser sempre adiado e assim será até ao fim do inverno. infelizmente ja estamos habituados a isso



@RedeMeteo  nem mais 

É sempre bom lembrar factos porque a memória meteorológica por vezes é curta para alguns  Os meses mais frios (Inverno) geralmente nem são os meses mais chuvosos em Portugal continental... concerteza muita água passará ainda debaixo das pontes nos próximos meses (final do Inverno e na Primavera). O ano passado foi prova disso:

-Seca meteorológica nos meses de janeiro e fevereiro;
-Episódios de tempo adverso (chuva e vento) em março, o 2º mais chuvoso desde 1931;
-Ocorrência de 3 tornados: 2 em março e 1 em abril.

IPMA


----------



## comentador (22 Jan 2019 às 12:19)

Nunca houve 2 anos seguidos iguais ou semelhantes em termos dos estados de tempo. O ano passado tivemos a chuva em finais de Fevereiro/Março/Abril e Maio, este ano não significa que irá ser assim. Vai ser diferente, até aqui os meses não foram iguais aos do ano passado e os seguintes também não vão ser.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Jan 2019 às 12:38)

Este mês de Janeiro será extremamente seco e frio em quase todo o país ... Mas Fevereiro e Março não tera que ser forçosamente assim . .. Mas tb não terá que existir forçosamente a lei da compensação como aconteceu o ano passado ...
 Mas Fevereiro ainda está muito longe de mostrar qualquer sinal de vir a ser muito seco e portanto não sei o stress !!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jan 2019 às 13:20)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Este mês de Janeiro será extremamente seco e frio em quase todo o país ... Mas Fevereiro e Março não tera que ser forçosamente assim . .. Mas tb não terá que existir forçosamente a lei da compensação como aconteceu o ano passado ...
> Mas Fevereiro ainda está muito longe de mostrar qualquer sinal de vir a ser muito seco e portanto não sei o stress !!



Na meteorologia não existe nada que comprove cientificamente a dita lei da compensação, logo ela não existe! A meteorologia é sim de facto muito volátil , e neste momento as variáveis são tantas que os modelos ditam previsões muito pouco fidedignas daquilo que poderá acontecer, apesar de estarmos em pleno Inverno , os modelos apresentam.se quase como se estivéssemos numa estação de transição , penso que não vale a pena estarmos constantemente a falar de mudanças de padrão, se ela vier a acontecer, as previsões a ter em conta terão que ser muito curtas! Neste momento o senhor cá do sítio é o  suspeito do costume, AA ! E sabemos o quanto é difícil que ele se  afaste para outras latitudes nesta altura do ano fortalecido como está, até ao momento nem a quebra do vórtice polar o conseguiu demover, mais também já se sabe que a quebra do mesmo apenas mexe as cartas numa altura de marasmo meteo, não significa qualquer mudança certa no padrão! Resta esperar , mas não de todo pela famosa "lei da compensação!


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Jan 2019 às 16:23)

Pek disse:


> Obrigado! Provavelmente é devido à semelhança entre as duas línguas e à similaridade das formas de expressão e construção de frases. Além disso, já há alguns anos que estou no fórum, minha familia materna é de muito perto da terra transmontana (quando criança às vezes via a RTP, havia um forte vínculo com aldeias vizinhas, etc.), e, em caso de dúvida com uma palavra, há sempre Google



 É de elogiar a tua dedicação @Pek 
Na minha situação, vivi deste lado da fronteira e via sempre a TVE, mas nunca tive essa capacidade de escrever ou falar espanhol como tu o fazes, apesar de compreender completamente o idioma. Nunca tive jeito da línguas...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jan 2019 às 16:45)

Dias Miguel disse:


> mas nunca tive essa capacidade de escrever ou falar espanhol



Acrescenta uns 'is' às palavras. É assim que faz grande parte dos Portugueses e acham que são óptimos. 'Entendieste? Espiero que si'.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Jan 2019 às 17:01)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Acrescenta uns 'is' às palavras.



Como o outro no café espanhol: "Quiero un vaso de água?"
Pergunta o empregado: "Del grifo???"
Resposta: "De la torniera!!!"


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2019 às 17:30)

Não posso deixar de notar que quando comecei a frequentar o fórum, o Pek escrevia em castelhano e agora passou a escrever em português, muito correto por sinal. Apesar de as línguas serem semelhantes, não deixo de achar bastante espetacular, até porque o português distingue sons que o castelhano não distingue e normalmente é mais fácil a nós falar a língua deles que o oposto


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Jan 2019 às 18:11)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Acrescenta uns 'is' às palavras. É assim que faz grande parte dos Portugueses e acham que são óptimos. 'Entendieste? Espiero que si'.


E eu a pensar que era o único a usar essa técnica dos  'is' :-)
Não foram poucas as vezes que tive de falar em inglês para me fazer entender. :-)


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jan 2019 às 18:15)

The Weatherman disse:


> E eu a pensar que era o único a usar essa técnica dos  'is' :-)



Clario que no. Es un cliassico.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jan 2019 às 18:18)

The Weatherman disse:


> Não foram poucas as vezes que tive de falar em inglês para me fazer entender.



Quantas vezes! Ainda há pouco falei no chat da página onde encomendei comida para os meus gatos (empresa espanhola) e foi em Inglês. Expliquei à menina que preferia não fazer figuras tristes. Ela até sugeriu que falasse Português porque ela entendia bem. E era verdade.


----------



## dvieira (22 Jan 2019 às 23:03)

Mais uns mapas de sonho. Bastante fria o que mostra nesta saída. As máximas não iam além dos 5/ 6 graus em quase todo o país. Só que ainda falta uma eternidade para este cenário e o mais certo é isso não se confirmar. Mas é um facto é que o GFS vem insistindo neste tipo de saída.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jan 2019 às 02:12)

Na minha relação pessoal com o gfs a conclusão é a seguinte: quando está mal, acerta e quando está bom, falha.


----------



## Paula (23 Jan 2019 às 09:49)

microcris disse:


> O moço dos Açores não quer fazer a vontade, uma run depois e já a coisa vai perdendo a pica.



O frio e a neve (se houver alguma) são cada vez mais adiados. Essa sim é a tendência, pelo que me parece. Veremos o que nos espera.


----------



## dvieira (23 Jan 2019 às 11:10)

Depois da saída das 0h algo desanimadora, a GFS volta a carregar e mostra nesta saída das 6h mais uns mapas interessantes. È pena é isto não acontecer já amanha.


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Jan 2019 às 11:42)

dvieira disse:


> Depois da saída das 0h algo desanimadora, a GFS volta a carregar e mostra nesta saída das 6h mais uns mapas interessantes. È pena é isto não acontecer já amanha.


Na verdade piorou em termos de ensembles, que é o mais importante:


----------



## dvieira (23 Jan 2019 às 11:53)

Pois, vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas. Estar a falar a esta distância de um possível evento vale o que vale. È preciso é que esta tendência de mudança não desapareça por completo  apesar de estar constantemente a ser adiada. Eu deste mês de Janeiro já não espero mais nada. Não vai deixar saudades.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2019 às 12:00)

dvieira disse:


> Depois da saída das 0h algo desanimadora, a GFS volta a carregar e mostra nesta saída das 6h mais uns mapas interessantes. È pena é isto não acontecer já amanha.


Na próxima saída ou desaparece ou fica outra vez das 240h para cima. Começou por ser esta semana, depois passou para dia 27 e agora já vai no dia 2. Os eventos interessantes aparecem mas lá está, estão sempre à mesma distância.
Janeiro já está mais que feito em termos de precipitação mas pelo menos não foi dos piores porque em 2005 na região sul não caiu um pingo. De qualquer das maneiras, apenas se até abril não chover nada de jeito poderá haver motivo para alarme. No ano passado aconteceu um milagre e seria muita sorte acontecer o mesmo este ano, coisa que duvido mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2019 às 13:00)

Daqui a 3 dias, mais coisa menos coisa, vai-se formar a sul dos Açores uma depressão. Em teoria não deverá ter tempo suficiente para adquirir características subtropicais.

O GFS mostra uma probabilidade razoável...






... mas o IFS modera as expectativas:


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2019 às 14:14)

> “It takes a perfect storm,” Muttarak said, pointing out that political conditions play an outsize role. “If it’s too authoritarian or too democratic the results are different.”



Apesar do impacto do AG não ser imediatamente linear, combina-se com outros fatores para deteriorar as condições ao longo do tempo.

Um entre tantos outros exemplos:


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2019 às 17:16)

Já que há malta com particular interesse no modelo chinês (CMA), aqui está o portal das previsões (básicas)  http://en.weather.com.cn/weather/214010100.shtml?id=4

E se o paiol foi assaltado por chineses? 






Paralelamente, os norte-americanos não estão a inventar o aumento da concentração de CO2.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2019 às 23:04)

Dia 2 de Fevereiro, o dia D.


----------



## Cesar (23 Jan 2019 às 23:14)

Na ultima actualização das previsões a dez dias o IPMA fez subir a temperatura minima para valores acima de zero, isto quer dizer que só ocorrerá neve na Torre Serra da Estrela,isto quer dizer que não irá ocorrer neve a cotas baixas.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Jan 2019 às 03:10)

será que o mais que poderoso senhor dos Açores  nos vai deixar ainda ter um inverno interessante este ano, com coisas giras tipo gelo, dias frios a serio e quem sabe neve?? nunca morre a esperança.. 
...mais que nao seja, chuva. Estamos outra vez com temperaturas algo acima do normal e a chuva tem sido pouca.


----------



## Pek (24 Jan 2019 às 20:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É de elogiar a tua dedicação @Pek
> Na minha situação, vivi deste lado da fronteira e via sempre a TVE, mas nunca tive essa capacidade de escrever ou falar espanhol como tu o fazes, apesar de compreender completamente o idioma. Nunca tive jeito da línguas...





N_Fig disse:


> Não posso deixar de notar que quando comecei a frequentar o fórum, o Pek escrevia em castelhano e agora passou a escrever em português, muito correto por sinal. Apesar de as línguas serem semelhantes, não deixo de achar bastante espetacular, até porque o português distingue sons que o castelhano não distingue e normalmente é mais fácil a nós falar a língua deles que o oposto



Muito obrigado!. Tenho mais facilidade para escrever do que para falar, embora às vezes eu fique um pouco confuso entre castelhano, português e catalão


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2019 às 21:32)

Os modelos apontam para alguma chuva já para o dia 27, chegando a todo o país no dia 29. Parece que finalmente vêm alterações! Fantástico!!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Jan 2019 às 21:34)

Neste momento seria uma frente bastante generosa e democrático com precipitação na ordem dos 20 mm.
No ecm afinal isso apenas acontece mais à norte e centro. 
Mas ... Veremos !


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2019 às 23:11)

alguem com problemas no acesso a ultima run do meteociel?


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Jan 2019 às 23:12)

será apenas a passagem de uma frente nao é nenhuma mudança de padrão


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Jan 2019 às 23:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> alguem com problemas no acesso a ultima run do meteociel?


O mesmo por aqui.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2019 às 23:18)

c0ldPT disse:


> O mesmo por aqui.


a incerteza é tanta que os modelos até bloqueiam...o AA anda por aí a fazer das suas...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2019 às 23:24)

RedeMeteo disse:


> será apenas a passagem de uma frente nao é nenhuma mudança de padrão


Ninguém consegue prever assim muito bem para daqui a 150 horas, mas até lá logo se vê como as previsões irão evoluir.  Não se devem tirar conclusões precipitadas a partir de modelos a médio prazo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Jan 2019 às 10:51)

Na actual run do GFS, parece haver alterações interessantes a partir das 96 h, comparativamente com as anteriores runs. 
De certa maneira, até parece que o GFS foi contagiado pela primeira run do ECM.
Será que a próxima run do ECM irá voltar à previsão de ontem?  Vamos ver, mas estou com a intuição que a próxima semana irá trazer surpresas inesperadas.


----------



## dvieira (25 Jan 2019 às 10:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Na actual run do GFS, parece haver alterações interessantes a partir das 96 h, comparativamente com as anteriores runs.
> De certa maneira, até parece que o GFS foi contagiado pela primeira run do ECM.
> Será que a próxima run do ECM irá voltar à previsão de ontem?  Vamos ver, mas estou com a intuição que a próxima semana irá trazer surpresas inesperadas.


Sim é verdade esta run da GFS parece ver um pouco do que o ECM tinha vista para os dias 29/30. Para já nada de sonho apenas neve a cotas médias/altas nos locais habituais. De cenários de sonho para cenários piores muda tudo num ápice, ao contrário não é sé tão fácil. Mas vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas.


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2019 às 11:11)

dvieira disse:


> Sim é verdade esta run da GFS parece ver um pouco do que o ECM tinha vista para os dias 29/30. Para já nada de sonho apenas neve a cotas médias/altas nos locais habituais. De cenários de sonho para cenários piores muda tudo num ápice, ao contrário não é sé tão fácil. Mas vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas.


O pseudo-cenário de dia 29/30 era apenas um devaneio, nenhuma outra run ou modelo mostrou isso. De qualquer forma a partir de tais dias parece que virá alguma chuva e um pouco de frio com alguma neve a cotas médias. Se começar fevereiro com chuva a sério e quem sabe trovoada e granizo já me dou por feliz


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jan 2019 às 11:29)

Que alguma mudança vai existir, parece.me já quase uma certeza que sim! As cartas agora estão a mexer , ao que tudo indica com mais fiabilidade! Sabemos como tudo isto é volátil, e as variantes que as condicionam, mas alguma precipitação parece estar mesmo garantida, podendo até algumas zonas do país ter acumulados em três dias superiores ao meses de Dezembro e até dia 30 de Janeiro, e isso parece.me nesta altura o mais importante! O que possa vir por acréscimo cá estaremos , mas a precipitação essa sim, já está a fazer muita falta e ECM e GFS vão modelando mais ou menos o mesmo


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2019 às 11:31)

RedeMeteo disse:


> será apenas a passagem de uma frente nao é nenhuma mudança de padrão



Não, desta vez parece que o anticiclone dos Açores se vai deslocar mais para oeste ou sudoeste e teremos, já a partir da próxima semana, uma sucessiva entrada de frentes atlânticas sobre Portugal Continental... Parece finalmente que teremos uma clara mudança de padrão a curto prazo.

O resto do Inverno ainda pode ser muito generoso em termos de precipitação em Portugal Continental.

Claro que as frentes irão afectar sobretudo, como é natural, as regiões do norte e centro do continente; o sul, naturalmente, terá menos instabilidade e menos precipitação, o que é perfeitamente natural.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Jan 2019 às 13:17)

Bom dia aquela frente do dia 31 a 2 Fevereiro irá trazer a tão ansiada precipitação e alguma neve.
Não será uma mudança de padrão ... Mas sempre trará alguma chuva para regar as coisas.

Acho que é a melhor análise que se pode concluir neste momento !


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Jan 2019 às 14:44)

E é isto...Se o RAP não é membro do fórum ( e eu suspeito que seja) devia ser nomeado membro honorário!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2019 às 14:55)

Gerofil disse:


> Não, desta vez parece que o anticiclone dos Açores se vai deslocar mais para oeste ou sudoeste e teremos, já a partir da próxima semana, uma sucessiva entrada de frentes atlânticas sobre Portugal Continental... Parece finalmente que teremos uma clara mudança de padrão a curto prazo.
> O resto do Inverno ainda pode ser muito generoso em termos de precipitação em Portugal Continental.
> Claro que as frentes irão afectar sobretudo, como é natural, as regiões do norte e centro do continente; o sul, naturalmente, terá menos instabilidade e menos precipitação, o que é perfeitamente natural.



*Domingo, 27 de Janeiro:* Períodos de chuva fraca ou aguaceiros fracos nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no litoral, e que poderão ser de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros;
*Segunda-feira, 28 de Janeiro:* Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no litoral, e que poderão ser de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros;
*Terça-feira, 29 de Janeiro:* Períodos de chuva, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros, de norte para sul. Queda de neve acima de 1200/1400 metros, baixando a cota para 800/1000 metros.

IPMA


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2019 às 16:52)

'Não chegou aos 50º ' diria o @RedeMeteo se estivesse em Port Augusta.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Jan 2019 às 18:08)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> E é isto...Se o RAP não é membro do fórum ( e eu suspeito que seja) devia ser nomeado membro honorário!



Eh eh eh eh
Malta de Lisboa... Aqui há umas semanas foram a Bragança fazer uma reportagem de rua sobre o frio e por baixo o título era: mínimas atingem os 2 e máximas os 12. Os Bragantinos devem ter rido muito. Eu vivo em Viseu e ri.
Já agora, quem é o RAP no fórum? Conta, conta.


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2019 às 19:19)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eh eh eh eh
> Malta de Lisboa... Aqui há umas semanas foram a Bragança fazer uma reportagem de rua sobre o frio e por baixo o título era: mínimas atingem os 2 e máximas os 12. Os Bragantinos devem ter rido muito. Eu vivo em Viseu e ri.
> Já agora, quem é o RAP no fórum? Conta, conta.


Não vi mas também me estou a rir muito Mínimas de 2  Difícil é eu ter uma mínima acima de 2 no inverno (com noites de céu limpo claro), a malta do interior então é que se deve ter rido mesmo.
PS: Já agora, aquelas reportagens em Gimonde com o rio congelado já cheiram mal, sempre a mesma coisa... Como se só lá o acontecesse.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Jan 2019 às 19:22)

c0ldPT disse:


> Não vi mas também me estou a rir muito Mínimas de 2  Difícil é eu ter uma mínima acima de 2 no inverno (com noites de céu limpo claro), a malta do interior então é que se deve ter rido mesmo.
> PS: Já agora, aquelas reportagens em Gimonde com o rio congelado já cheiram mal, sempre a mesma coisa... Como se só lá o acontecesse.



Não falha! É isso e a reportagem na Amareleja no verão.


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2019 às 19:29)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não falha! É isso e a reportagem na Amareleja no verão.


Nah, Amareleja já é história, agora vai ser em Alvega


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Jan 2019 às 20:32)

Vejo o seguimento dos modelos incomuns ou de sonho muito parado. Uma pessoa passa o dia no passeio e os modelos deixam de nos alimentar os sonhos, é?


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2019 às 20:54)

c0ldPT disse:


> Não vi mas também me estou a rir muito Mínimas de 2  Difícil é eu ter uma mínima acima de 2 no inverno (com noites de céu limpo claro), a malta do interior então é que se deve ter rido mesmo.
> PS: Já agora, aquelas reportagens em Gimonde com o rio congelado já cheiram mal, sempre a mesma coisa... Como se só lá o acontecesse.


Até grande parte do Alentejo e Ribatejo que são das regiões mais quentes do país, têm temperaturas negativas constantes nesta altura. Eu, só de olhar para as temperaturas que registo e depois para essas reportagens me dá vontade de rir porque eles fazem de temperaturas abaixo dos 5ºC, o maior drama do mundo quando na verdade, pelo menos para mim, até é uma temperatura algo elevada para esta altura durante tempo estável. Mas pronto, são hábitos e é normal, só não há necessidade de estarem sempre a falar no mesmo.
Quanto a Gimonde, é uma situação idêntica à da Amareleja no verão. A Amareleja, mesmo que agora já hajam outros locais com temperaturas mais elevadas e que têm estações, já ficou marcada graças aos 47ºC registados em 2003 e Gimonde é igual mas no caso do congelamento do Rio. No dia em que o recorde da Amareleja for batido e noutro local, rapidamente se esquecem de tal localidade.


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Jan 2019 às 23:08)

já começou o corte na chuva de dia 1


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2019 às 23:20)

pois é meus amigos os dias passam e o elemento branco nem vê-lo.
desde que registei neste forum este é seguramente o pior inverno que presenciei.
desculpem o desabafo mas depois de olhar para os modelos tinha de ser...


----------



## dvieira (25 Jan 2019 às 23:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pois é meus amigos os dias passam e o elemento branco nem vê-lo.
> desde que registei neste forum este é seguramente o pior inverno que presenciei.
> desculpem o desabafo mas depois de olhar para os modelos tinha de ser...


Compreendo e partilho o teu desabafo. Eu também estou á pouco mais de 1 ano no forum e quando via aqueles mapas se sonho pensei que algum deles se tornavam realidade. Já me começo habituar que isso não funciona assim. Mas se calhar foi melhor assim os mapas cortarem já no elemento branco do que chegar quase ao próprio dia para o retirarem, assim não estão a criam falsas expectativas. Mudanças de última hora no evento que seja sempre para melhor nunca para pior.


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2019 às 23:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pois é meus amigos os dias passam e o elemento branco nem vê-lo.
> desde que registei neste forum este é seguramente o pior inverno que presenciei.
> desculpem o desabafo mas depois de olhar para os modelos tinha de ser...





dvieira disse:


> Compreendo e partilho o teu desabafo. Eu também estou á pouco mais de 1 ano no forum e quando via aqueles mapas se sonho pensei que algum deles se tornavam realidade. Já me começo habituar que isso não funciona assim. Mas se calhar foi melhor assim os mapas cortarem já no elemento branco do que chegar quase ao próprio dia para o retirarem, assim não estão a criam falsas expectativas. Mudanças de última hora no evento que seja sempre para melhor nunca para pior.


Como pessoa que já não vê cair neve há 10 anos partilho da vossa frustração. Vá que ainda há possibilidade de algum granizo e trovoada que é o ainda salva estes invernos deprimentes (quando salva).


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2019 às 00:25)

c0ldPT disse:


> Como pessoa que já não vê cair neve há 10 anos partilho da vossa frustração. Vá que ainda há possibilidade de algum granizo e trovoada que é o ainda salva estes invernos deprimentes (quando salva).


Sempre vem alguma chuva que já tanta falta faz e esperemos que não desapareça também, com o passar dos dias. Vamos ver se será para durar ou se serão apenas 2/3 dias para depois o anticiclone voltar ao costume. Sempre se desvia um pouco, o que permite a passagem de qualquer coisa mas continua estendido  até às nossas latitudes, o que faz com que depressa volte a bloquear tudo até à PI. É impressionante como dificilmente vai para sul permitindo assim termos um período mais chuvoso.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Jan 2019 às 11:32)

Bom dia...
Boas previsões de chuva para o norte do país e péssimas previsões para o sul do país. 
Melhores tempos virão.


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Jan 2019 às 11:37)

Snifa disse:


> A Paralela do GFS está bastante interessante no pós frontal, coloca precipitação e neve em boa parte do Interior Norte/Centro, com bastante frio previsto
> 
> Gerês, Larouco, Amarela, Alvão, Marão, Montemuro, Caramulo, Bornes, Nogueira, Montesinho, e claro Estrela, podem ver boas acumulações de neve a partir de determinada (?) cota.



Os do Norte já podem fazer a festa, vão ter bastante chuva. nós aqui no sul vamos continuar apenas com uns chuviscos miseráveis


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2019 às 11:45)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Os do Norte já podem fazer a festa, vão ter bastante chuva. nós aqui no sul vamos continuar apenas com uns chuviscos miseráveis



A tendência esta lá, mas  falta algum tempo, pelo que ajustes ainda vão ocorrer, seja para mais ou para menos. A esta distância não se pode concluir que o Sul apenas terá uns "chuviscos miseráveis", é ir acompanhando as saídas, sobretudo durante a próxima semana.


----------



## Rui R. (26 Jan 2019 às 12:10)

Boa Dia!!! 
Desde já peço desculpa ter estado ausente tanto tempo. Tive o azar de ter estado num dos eventos mais extremos em termos de incêndios em Portugal...o incêndio de Pedrógão...Nesse incêndio fui um dos bombeiros feridos e queimados. Não tem sido fácil. Estou a tentar voltar à normalidade e vir aqui comentar e trazer novidades meteorológicas da minha zona também faz parte desse voltar devagarinho. 
Hoje está um sol radioso e uma temperatura quase primaveril.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jan 2019 às 12:21)

Rui R. disse:


> Boa Dia!!!
> Desde já peço desculpa ter estado ausente tanto tempo. Tive o azar de ter estado num dos eventos mais extremos em termos de incêndios em Portugal...o incêndio de Pedrógão...Nesse incêndio fui um dos bombeiros feridos e queimados. Não tem sido fácil. Estou a tentar voltar à normalidade e vir aqui comentar e trazer novidades meteorológicas da minha zona também faz parte desse voltar devagarinho.
> Hoje está um sol radioso e uma temperatura quase primaveril.



Bem-vindo de volta 

Obrigado pelo esforço desempenhado, juntamente com os outros milhares de operacionais que estiveram e continuam a estar no terreno


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2019 às 12:21)

Rui R. disse:


> Boa Dia!!!
> Desde já peço desculpa ter estado ausente tanto tempo. Tive o azar de ter estado num dos eventos mais extremos em termos de incêndios em Portugal...o incêndio de Pedrógão...Nesse incêndio fui um dos bombeiros feridos e queimados. Não tem sido fácil. Estou a tentar voltar à normalidade e vir aqui comentar e trazer novidades meteorológicas da minha zona também faz parte desse voltar devagarinho.
> Hoje está um sol radioso e uma temperatura quase primaveril.


Muita força para a tua recuperação!


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Jan 2019 às 12:31)

Rui R. disse:


> Boa Dia!!!
> Desde já peço desculpa ter estado ausente tanto tempo. Tive o azar de ter estado num dos eventos mais extremos em termos de incêndios em Portugal...o incêndio de Pedrógão...Nesse incêndio fui um dos bombeiros feridos e queimados. Não tem sido fácil. Estou a tentar voltar à normalidade e vir aqui comentar e trazer novidades meteorológicas da minha zona também faz parte desse voltar devagarinho.
> Hoje está um sol radioso e uma temperatura quase primaveril.


Muito obrigado pela tua coragem e a dos outros bombeiros, faz uma boa recuperação!


----------



## RStorm (26 Jan 2019 às 13:22)

Bem-vindo de volta e força nas recuperações, tanto nas suas como na restante equipa! Um bem-haja para todos vocês!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jan 2019 às 13:36)

Rui R. disse:


> Boa Dia!!!
> Desde já peço desculpa ter estado ausente tanto tempo. Tive o azar de ter estado num dos eventos mais extremos em termos de incêndios em Portugal...o incêndio de Pedrógão...Nesse incêndio fui um dos bombeiros feridos e queimados. Não tem sido fácil. Estou a tentar voltar à normalidade e vir aqui comentar e trazer novidades meteorológicas da minha zona também faz parte desse voltar devagarinho.
> Hoje está um sol radioso e uma temperatura quase primaveril.


Bem vindo de novo Rui,

Podia ser um simples obrigado, mas é muito , muito pouco! Primeiro que tudo continuação de uma rápida , e melhor recuperação possível ! Espero que a vida lhe dê tudo a dobrar , daquilo que vos tirou cruelmente naquele fatídico dia 17 de Junho de 2017, são pessoas como vocês que nos fazem acreditar num futuro melhor! Um bem haja do fundo do coração, se precisar de alguma coisa que esteja ao meu alcance não hesite! Um grande e forte abraço. 

Obrigado...  



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jan 2019 às 13:43)

Rui R. disse:


> Boa Dia!!!
> Desde já peço desculpa ter estado ausente tanto tempo. Tive o azar de ter estado num dos eventos mais extremos em termos de incêndios em Portugal...o incêndio de Pedrógão...Nesse incêndio fui um dos bombeiros feridos e queimados. Não tem sido fácil. Estou a tentar voltar à normalidade e vir aqui comentar e trazer novidades meteorológicas da minha zona também faz parte desse voltar devagarinho.
> Hoje está um sol radioso e uma temperatura quase primaveril.



Obrigada por arriscar a vida por cada um de nós. Tudo a correr bem no processo de recuperação.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jan 2019 às 15:54)

Rui R. disse:


> Boa Dia!!!
> Desde já peço desculpa ter estado ausente tanto tempo. Tive o azar de ter estado num dos eventos mais extremos em termos de incêndios em Portugal...o incêndio de Pedrógão...Nesse incêndio fui um dos bombeiros feridos e queimados. Não tem sido fácil. Estou a tentar voltar à normalidade e vir aqui comentar e trazer novidades meteorológicas da minha zona também faz parte desse voltar devagarinho.
> Hoje está um sol radioso e uma temperatura quase primaveril.


Bem vindo de volta! Obrigado por todo o seu serviço e de todos os outros operacionais que constantemente arriscam a vida nestes eventos. Que corra tudo da melhor forma.

Bem haja.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jan 2019 às 17:32)

La se vai compondo devagar devagarinho com muita cautela a queda de neve para o final de sexta,Ainda falta uma eternidade  mas as últimas rins insistem  na queda de neve a cotas médias.
Talvez acima dos 600 com acumulações generosas acima dos 1000m

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Jan 2019 às 17:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> La se vai compondo devagar devagarinho com muita cautela a queda de neve para o final de sexta,Ainda falta uma eternidade  mas as últimas rins insistem  na queda de neve a cotas médias.
> Talvez acima dos 600 com acumulações generosas acima dos 1000m
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


E no domingo (dia que dá mais jeito para ir ver a neve) a cota sobe e adeus neve, já perdi a conta das vezes que este filme aconteceu  O problema destas entradas passageiras, duram 1/2 dias e pronto lá se abre a passagem para o maldito AA de novo, espero que me engane desta vez.


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2019 às 18:27)

Não poder aceder aos mapas da NOAA é uma grande maçada. A PI está perto do canto superior esquerdo.











Novamente, é uma chatice mas ocasionais bloqueios devem ser esperados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2019 às 23:38)

A loucura da saída das 18 do GFS, a colocar uma frente completamente estática na província de Huelva com acumulados de 150 mm ou mais em 36 horas, este cenário está a mais de 300 horas. 

Fevereiro, é um mês já mais favorável a ocorrerem cut-off's e situações destas meio tresloucadas, umas vezes calha outras não.  Mas, sem tornados se faz favor.


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Jan 2019 às 01:41)

Rui R. disse:


> Boa Dia!!!
> Desde já peço desculpa ter estado ausente tanto tempo. Tive o azar de ter estado num dos eventos mais extremos em termos de incêndios em Portugal...o incêndio de Pedrógão...Nesse incêndio fui um dos bombeiros feridos e queimados. Não tem sido fácil. Estou a tentar voltar à normalidade e vir aqui comentar e trazer novidades meteorológicas da minha zona também faz parte desse voltar devagarinho.
> Hoje está um sol radioso e uma temperatura quase primaveril.



Bem vindo, rápidas melhoras e que tudo corra bem!!!!!!!!
Um muito obrigado  a todos os bombeiros que todos os dias arriscam a vida por nós


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2019 às 04:56)

Os anos passam, a europa pinta-se de branco de norte a sul e invariavelmente para nós sobram os resquícios... A neve teima em não voltar a paragens menos habituais, quando voltar a acontecer talvez ache que é mentira, ou então que estou a sonhar acordado, é só mais um ano... Enfim, pensarão alguns: "mas nós nem chuva temos e vem-me para aqui este tipo falar de neve ..."

O evento que está a ser a modelado lá para o fim da próxima semana, deverá ser de facto bastante generoso para cotas altas (entenda-se acima dos 700/750m) abaixo disso duvido que a neve passe muito dos 600m, eventualmente nos extremos norte e nordeste do país a cota possa descer até bem menos e nevar a cotas bastante mais baixas, muito dependendo da existência de precipitação (para variar deve escassear especialmente nas regiões mais interiores).

Na generalidade aquilo que se vê neste momento é uma massa de ar frio com características sobretudo oceânicas (embora reabsorvida num fluxo algo continental) e com grande dificuldade em se estender ao longo de PT continental (ou não resultasse da vinda de uma depressão do sul da Gronelândia a bordo do jato, jato esse que de algum modo impede que o frio se estenda de modo mais uniforme pelo território). Portanto, como resultado será uma entrada de NO, que deverá originar cotas um pouco mais altas que as modeladas, mas para além disso saliente-se que aos 500hPa não existe um frio extraordinário modelado, e se olharmos aos 850hPa o cenário talvez seja ainda pior sendo que se observa uma distribuição extremamente errática deste, para além de que estranhamente não há uma sincronicidade entre os momentos mais frios aos 500hPa e 850hPa (neste ponto a paralela, presumível operacional do GFS, tem estado melhor, mas numa área muito restrita do território). Aquilo que provavelmente ajudaria seria uma corrente de jato com sentido mais de norte, assim o frio chegaria mais facilmente, no entanto a cerca de 125h ainda há espaço para alguns ajustes e veremos se as condições agora previstas não pioram mais, do mesmo modo que pode ainda haver alguma melhoria, apesar de que no que toca ao frio, os modelos parecem estar já bastante convictos. Existem algumas perturbações no GEFS que simulam o que acabei de dizer relativamente à existência de um jet de norte mas, não acredito muito...

Ainda a propósito das correntes de jato, um dos falhanços deste SSW, pelo menos até ao momento, é que não ocorreu uma união entre os fragmentos das correntes de jato polares e subtropicais, pelo menos numa região que nos favorecesse (tem havido algumas tentativas mas sem grande sucesso),  vê-se efetivamente estas uniões algures na península Arábica e um pouco pela Ásia em geral, mas nada no Atlântico... Se esta união tivesse ocorrido, seria muito mais fácil a presença de ciclogéneses por cá,  e teríamos por certo mais chuva, dado podermos beneficiar de ar mais energético e instável.










O El Niño parece também estar a abrandar, muito embora não saiba precisar ao certo que efeitos é que isso terá no que nos resta do inverno. Estamos também numa fase de fluxo de oeste da QBO, o que regra geral pode ajudar numa transição para um período mais chuvoso e com temperaturas mais amenas (o que deste ponto de vista para os amantes da neve como eu podem não ser as melhores notícias), mas com a divisão do vórtice e o estado caótico da circulação pelo hemisfério norte tudo se torna uma grande incógnita.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jan 2019 às 12:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Os anos passam, a europa pinta-se de branco de norte a sul e invariavelmente para nós sobram os resquícios... A neve teima em não voltar a paragens menos habituais, quando voltar a acontecer talvez ache que é mentira, ou então que estou a sonhar acordado, é só mais um ano... Enfim, pensarão alguns: "mas nós nem chuva temos e vem-me para aqui este tipo falar de neve ..."
> 
> O evento que está a ser a modelado lá para o fim da próxima semana, deverá ser de facto bastante generoso para cotas altas (entenda-se acima dos 700/750m) abaixo disso duvido que a neve passe muito dos 600m, eventualmente nos extremos norte e nordeste do país a cota possa descer até bem menos e nevar a cotas bastante mais baixas, muito dependendo da existência de precipitação (para variar deve escassear especialmente nas regiões mais interiores).
> 
> ...


E as saudades que nós já tinhamos das tuas intervenções fabulosas  neste fórum! Bem vindo de volta,( mesmo tendo  andado sempre nos bastidores )  este fórum fica sem dúvida muito mais enriquecido com as tuas análises e previsões meteorológicas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2019 às 15:51)

Não é certo mas é possível que daqui a +-2 dias seja nomeada a depressão 'Gabriel'.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2019 às 16:01)

Não sei onde postar...
*Fogo florestal a progredir em meio hurbano dentro da Cidade do Cabo na África do Sul!*


----------



## Marco pires (27 Jan 2019 às 16:14)

O IPMA está a prever uma boa semana de chuva, especialmente a partir do meio da semana, que será relativamente bem distribuída por todo o território, com a natural incidência nas regiões norte e centro.
Pelo menos nota-se uma quebra do padrão que temos tido até agora, vamos ver é quanto tempo irá durar.


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Jan 2019 às 16:57)

Marco pires disse:


> O IPMA está a prever uma boa semana de chuva, especialmente a partir do meio da semana, que será relativamente bem distribuída por todo o território, com a natural incidência nas regiões norte e centro.
> Pelo menos nota-se uma quebra do padrão que temos tido até agora, vamos ver é quanto tempo irá durar.


relativamente bem distribuída por todo o território??? deixa me rir


----------



## Tonton (27 Jan 2019 às 17:39)

RedeMeteo disse:


> relativamente bem distribuída por todo o território??? deixa me rir



As previsões do GFS indicam pouca chuva no Sul, mas, por exemplo, estas do ICON, embora carreguem bem nos valores pelo Norte, até nem estão nada más para o Sul...


----------



## Marco pires (27 Jan 2019 às 18:58)

Quem estiver á espera de algum dilúvio na região sul interior certamente vai ter que aguardar por outra oportunidade.
É que estamos a falar de uma zona em que os médias de pluviosidade são muito baixas comparativamente com o litoral norte e centro.
Há que ter noção dos locais a que nos estamos a referir, e quem vive no interior sul deve saber de antemão que é mais frequente períodos de seca, do que de chuva, viver nessas zonas e ter altas espectativas em relação invernos chuvosos é o mesmo que viver em Lisboa e esperar ver neve todos os anos. Aliás fui claro ao referir a natural incidência nas regiões norte e centro.  

*Continente*
Previsão para 5ª feira, 31.janeiro.2019

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte e persistente nas
regiões Norte e Centro.
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, descendo
a cota para 1200 metros na região Norte no final do dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando por vezes forte (até 40 km/h), com rajadas até 60 km/h, no
litoral oeste, e sendo forte (35 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas, com
rajadas até 85 km/h.
Subida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Cristina Simões e Ricardo Tavares

_Atualizado a 27 de janeiro de 2019 às 10:45 UTC_


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2019 às 20:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E as saudades que nós já tinhamos das tuas intervenções fabulosas  neste fórum! Bem vindo de volta,( mesmo tendo  andado sempre nos bastidores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olá, @Ricardo Carvalho, obrigado . Tenho andado sem grande tempo para me dedicar a este espaço, e para além disso o inverno atípico que estamos a ter, ainda mais desmotivação me trouxe. Mas pronto, não tem sido também muito fácil conjugar os afazeres académicos com o lazer. De qualquer forma sempre tiro algum tempo para ir acompanhando o que aqui se passa.

Entretanto, as saídas do GFS-FV3 não estão muito más* para determinados pontos do país*, *mas infelizmente não há muita concordância com o ECMWF* (este mete temperaturas muito mais elevadas em todos os níveis da atmosfera, em particular aos 850hPa, que é onde começa a grande disparidade). Aqui fica o ensemble duma zona algures na zona NE do distrito de Viseu, nota-se mais uma vez um desfasamento entre o período mais frio aos 850hPa e aos 500hPa, mas acima de tudo nota-se já a grande assertividade para este evento, ainda que a paralela esteja um pouco abaixo da média no que toca a temperaturas nos 850hPa:





Repare-se nesta carta que existe ainda uma porção, embora irregular, de um freezing level a altitudes de 500m descendo durante a madrugada até aos 400m/300m, o que na melhor das hipóteses poderia trazer alguma neve nesses locais até uma eventual cota de 300m/350m muito dependendo da existência de precipitação, para além de que o geopotencial é também favorável com um perfil atmosférico mais estreito de 528dam e até talvez menos. No entanto estes valores são sempre muito relativos do meu ponto de vista, porque não nos podemos esquecer do intenso fluxo de Noroeste que vai ser estabelecido, isso talvez seja o suficiente para fazer subir a cota nuns 100m/150m ou até mais há medida que se analisa regiões mais a oeste:









Em termos de precipitação nestas horas, vê-se o tal escasseamento de precipitação, do ponto vista convectivo, muito embora até surja alguma convergência durante a madrugada, mas tudo não se traduz em si num grande forçamento vertical, que pudesse originar uma grande manutenção da convecção.
Nesta carta observa-se, como era de esperar nestas configurações uma subida de ar nas regiões montanhosas, e o arrefecimento adiabático associado, bem como eventualmente as regiões com elevado efeito de foehn -




Precipitação a diminuir ao longo da madrugada já num regime pós frontal:









Repare-se nestas cartas no intenso fluxo em altitude de NO e O em diferentes altitudes e nas implicações que isso teria nos níveis de humidade relativa em altitude e na duração de vida dos flocos ao longo da sua descida :


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jan 2019 às 20:28)

Pouco provável mas cá fica.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2019 às 20:41)

Marco pires disse:


> O IPMA está a prever uma boa semana de chuva, especialmente a partir do meio da semana, que será relativamente bem distribuída por todo o território, com a natural incidência nas regiões norte e centro.
> Pelo menos nota-se uma quebra do padrão que temos tido até agora, vamos ver é quanto tempo irá durar.




Quanto à semana de chuva, vê lá bem os modelos quer GFS quer o ECM se estão bem equilibrados, se no Sotavento nem aos 5 mm chega, está bem distribuída. Já vi melhores equilíbrios do que da próxima semana, mas quem sou eu para dizer que a coisa não está equilibrada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Jan 2019 às 20:54)

A minha dúvida prende se mais se chego aos 3 mm ou não ..  Numa altura em que os modelos já se estão a compor para mais um mês bem seco por estas regiões !!!
Por aqui isto nem deverá passar da chuva fraca mas pode ser que tenha uma surpresa !


----------



## dvieira (27 Jan 2019 às 23:31)

Esta semana promete um pouco de animação mas nada de extraordinário, sabem que é o melhor que vamos ter desde que começou o inverno. Depois disso que espero que não se confirme o monstro do anticiclone está novamente á porta. O que chover esta semana pouco ou nada vai resolver da seca que já se apresenta nalgumas regiões do sul do nosso país, caso depois tivermos o regresso do anticiclone potente como alguns modelos estão a prever. Enfim parece que a quebra do vórtice polar pouco ou nada de novo se traduz de eventos no nosso país. Nem chuva, nem frio, nem neve.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2019 às 01:44)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Os anos passam, a europa pinta-se de branco de norte a sul e invariavelmente para nós sobram os resquícios... A neve teima em não voltar a paragens menos habituais, quando voltar a acontecer talvez ache que é mentira, ou então que estou a sonhar acordado, é só mais um ano... Enfim, pensarão alguns: "mas nós nem chuva temos e vem-me para aqui este tipo falar de neve ..."
> 
> O evento que está a ser a modelado lá para o fim da próxima semana, deverá ser de facto bastante generoso para cotas altas (entenda-se acima dos 700/750m) abaixo disso duvido que a neve passe muito dos 600m, eventualmente nos extremos norte e nordeste do país a cota possa descer até bem menos e nevar a cotas bastante mais baixas, muito dependendo da existência de precipitação (para variar deve escassear especialmente nas regiões mais interiores).
> 
> ...





Mr. Neves disse:


> Entretanto, as saídas do GFS-FV3 não estão muito más* para determinados pontos do país*, *mas infelizmente não há muita concordância com o ECMWF* (este mete temperaturas muito mais elevadas em todos os níveis da atmosfera, em particular aos 850hPa, que é onde começa a grande disparidade). Aqui fica o ensemble duma zona algures na zona NE do distrito de Viseu, nota-se mais uma vez um desfasamento entre o período mais frio aos 850hPa e aos 500hPa, mas acima de tudo nota-se já a grande assertividade para este evento, ainda que a paralela esteja um pouco abaixo da média no que toca a temperaturas nos 850hPa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas duas mensagem deveria estar no tópico de seguimento de médio prazo (até 2 semanas)...

Existe por aqui muito ruído, parte dele meros desejos para que não ocorra chuva quando sabemos que vai chover, desvirtualizando significativamente as análises feitas pelo @Mr. Neves


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Jan 2019 às 08:35)

Olá bom dia . 
Os modelos hoje apresentam uma divergência de precipitação entre os modelos ecm e gfs mas nada por aí além. O ecm hoje com mais precipitação do que o gfs para a parte sul. 
O gfs apresentem cerca de 100 mm até as 144h no Minho .. Cerca de 40 mm no litoral a norte do Mondego....cerca de 10 a 15 mm na região centro e parte do alto Alentejo e uns fantásticos 2 mm no Algarve. 
Esta precipitação ocorrerá essencialmente nos dias 30 e 31 Janeiro e será essencialmente estratiforme e portanto ortográfica.


----------



## bmelo (28 Jan 2019 às 12:36)

Será que vai nevar na Serra de Montejunto ?  666m


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2019 às 13:41)

Agora que a depressão 'Gabriel' foi nomeada, resta esperar para ver se a depressão do dia +-1 de Fevereiro terá intensidade suficiente para ser a 'Helena'. Esta, pelo menos em teoria, deverá afetar Portugal continental de forma mais significativa.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jan 2019 às 16:25)

bmelo disse:


> Será que vai nevar na Serra de Montejunto ?  666m


Possibilidade muito baixa, para não dizer quase nula.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2019 às 22:30)

Aquela tempestade brutal que afecta o Canadá e Estados Unidos vai interagir com o ar temperado do Atlântico, dando origem à potente depressão que se vai formar e afectar o continente a partir de 5ª feira.
O diferencial térmico é imenso entre as duas massas de ar.
Vamos acompanhar para ver até onde poderá ir a depressão.
O ar frio em altitude não é afectado tão rápidamente como à superfície, pelo que tem de se contar com valores eventualmente inferiores ao previsto aos 850 Hpa e aos 500 hPa.
Veremos...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2019 às 22:46)

um inverno sem uma única entrada siberiana...
que tristeza. :\


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2019 às 22:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Aquela tempestade brutal que afecta o Canadá e Estados Unidos vai interagir com o ar temperado do Atlântico, dando origem à potente depressão que se vai formar e afectar o continente a partir de 5ª feira.
> O diferencial térmico é imenso entre as duas massas de ar.
> Vamos acompanhar para ver até onde poderá ir a depressão.
> O ar frio em altitude não é afectado tão rápidamente como à superfície, pelo que tem de se contar com valores eventualmente inferiores ao previsto aos 850 Hpa e aos 500 hPa.
> Veremos...



há que ter em conta esse fator..
a indefinição nas cotas de neve para sexta/sábado é grande apesar do ipma lançar cotas superiores a 1000m creio que poderão estar bem abaixo desse valor.
pena a  precipitação também começa a ficar retida na cordilheira cantábrica.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jan 2019 às 23:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> um inverno sem uma única entrada siberiana...
> que tristeza. :\


Tens 2 meses de inverno ainda.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2019 às 23:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tens 2 meses de inverno ainda.


Com este andamento acho que em março chegamos aos 27°c como há uns anos atrás.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (28 Jan 2019 às 23:10)

Tenham calma. Depois ainda vemos aquelas opiniões...já chega de chuva e frio!!!


----------



## dvieira (28 Jan 2019 às 23:38)

Fevereiro quente trás o diabo no ventre. Lembrei-me deste provérbio quando os modelos estavam a prever novamente  o intensificar do anticiclone mas não sei o significado. Sim é verdade ainda não tivemos nenhuma entrada continental este inverno. Pode ser que ainda possamos ser realmente compensados. De qualquer maneira quando temos entrada continental ela é geralmente seca. Boa chuva para o que resta de inverno já não era mau. Mas claro fico sempre á espera daquele evento. Os Estados Unidos estão a enfrentar uma semana bastante fria. Será que algum daquele frio virá para cá ?


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Jan 2019 às 01:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Aquela tempestade brutal que afecta o Canadá e Estados Unidos vai interagir com o ar temperado do Atlântico, dando origem à potente depressão que se vai formar e afectar o continente a partir de 5ª feira.
> O diferencial térmico é imenso entre as duas massas de ar.
> Vamos acompanhar para ver até onde poderá ir a depressão.
> O ar frio em altitude não é afectado tão rápidamente como à superfície, pelo que tem de se contar com valores eventualmente inferiores ao previsto aos 850 Hpa e aos 500 hPa.
> Veremos...





Charlie Moreira disse:


> há que ter em conta esse fator..
> a indefinição nas cotas de neve para sexta/sábado é grande apesar do ipma lançar cotas superiores a 1000m creio que poderão estar bem abaixo desse valor.
> pena a  precipitação também começa a ficar retida na cordilheira cantábrica.


De qualquer forma não há milagres, o frio é pouco, a entrada é de NW (húmida) e as cotas não deverão baixar dos 600/700m. Por outro lado os acumulados previstos esta semana são bastante bons.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jan 2019 às 06:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tens 2 meses de inverno ainda.


Só temos mais 1 mês de inverno meteorológico.


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2019 às 09:54)

Faltam ainda alguns dias mas os mapas estão de volta 

Em retrospetiva, mau desempenho dos (3) modelos 'grandes':






O modelo chinês ainda aproximou-se:






O modelo alemão é que foi de sonho


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2019 às 10:32)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Jan 2019 às 10:56)

Bom dia
Amanhã e quarta deverá ocorrer muita chuva em quase todo o país. 
Para meros 2 dias os acumulados previstos até que são muito bem generosos. 
Apenas o Algarve parece escapar pelo menos no modelo gfs .. O ecm parece bem melhor


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2019 às 11:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Para Espanha está errado, além de, para variar, incompleto. Copio literalmente de AEMET (_Climatología de tornados en España Peninsular y Baleares_, 2015):

"En cuanto a la distribución mensual (figura II.1.2), en general la máxima actividad de tornados en sentido amplio, ocurre a *finales de verano y en otoño*, algo típico de otros países Mediterráneos del sur de Europa como Italia (Giaiotti et al., 2007) y Portugal (Leitao, 2003), y en clara contraposición a otros como Alemania e Irlanda con un máximo primaveral. Sin embargo en determinadas zonas interiores de la península existen *máximos durante la primavera*, algo análogo a lo que sucede con la máxima actividad tormentosa en esa zona."

"No obstante hay que reseñar que los tornados terrestres tienen un* máximo relativo a finales de verano y en otoño, y otro de menor intensidad en primavera (abril)*. En cambio las trombas marinas presentan un *máximo destacadísimo a finales de verano y principios del otoño*, hecho ligado en general a la mayor temperatura del agua del mar Mediterráneo en esa época y a la importante influencia en los episodios, de días con varias trombas marinas y de la diferencia entre la temperatura del agua del mar y la de la superficie isobárica de 850 hPa (Sioukas et al.)."

"Lo primero que destaca es el desplazamiento del área de influencia desde el este peninsular al oeste, al pasar de otoño a invierno. Mientras que en el *otoño* predominan los tornados y trombas en la franja mediterránea fruto de la inestabilidad termodinámica típica de la época y zona, en *invierno* el área más afectada es el sur peninsular, y zonas del oeste (Extremadura y Galicia), por lo que parece que en esta estación hay otro tipo de tornados ligado a la dinámica frontal de las borrascas Atlánticas. En *primavera y verano* existe una mayor repercusión del interior peninsular, fruto de las tormentas típicas de esta zona, produciéndose una deriva a finales de verano hacia la zona Mediterránea"


Resumo em português:

- Tornados terrestres: Dois picos, máximo no final do verão e outono (meados de julho-dezembro),  segundo pico secundário (abril). Mínimo: Janeiro.
- Trombas de água: máximo absoluto finais de agosto-finais de novembro. Mínimo: Abril

- Outono: Mediterrâneo.
- Inverno e início da primavera: Sul e oeste-noroeste.
- Primavera e verão: Interior ibérico e quadrante nordeste.
- Finais do verão: Transição do interior para a costa do Mediterrâneo.

Como curiosidade adiciono a contagem provisória de tornados de 2018 na Catalunha (*48*):


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2019 às 11:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Não sei como foi elaborado esse mapa mas em Portugal Continental os tornados mais recentes (Tomar, Silves) ocorreram no Outono... Também o mais devastador em termos de vítimas (Castelo Branco) foi no Outono...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2019 às 12:05)

Gerofil disse:


> Não sei como foi elaborado esse mapa mas em Portugal Continental os tornados mais recentes (Tomar, Silves) ocorreram no Outono... Também o mais devastador em termos de vítimas (Castelo Branco) foi no Outono...


Pois eu também não sei... pareceu-me interessante e postei.


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2019 às 12:35)

*Tornadoes in Portugal*
Article _in_ Atmospheric Research 67:381-390 · July 2003 _with_ 82 Reads
DOI: 10.1016/S0169-8095(03)00057-7

*Paula Leitão*

Abstract
In Portugal, research on tornadoes is very recent and has shown that they are not as rare as it is believed by public and even by scientific opinion. As tornadoes only affect a small area, the probability of their being observed at a meteorological station is very small. Thus, most of the existing records are people's recollections, some description in newspapers and some photos. It was possible to find data on 30 tornadoes that occurred from 1936 to 2002. *This number is undoubtedly underestimated because the database is always under construction*. Those tornadoes were moderate to strongly devastating, some of them causing great damage. The strongest tornado in Portugal, a T7 event, happened in November 1954. *The less intense tornadoes are, for sure, underestimated*. After the year 2000, a more careful look for reports reveals the existence of some weak tornadoes.*Tornadoes occur mainly from October to January* in association with strong cold fronts or line squalls. Most cases were in association with deep extratropical cyclones west of Portugal, when there was a moist and warm south–west strong to gale-force flow and a generalised severe weather over the country. Some cases happened in a very unstable westerly flow.*There are also records on summer tornadoes*, developing from strong thunderstorm cells. Often, such thunderstorms are mesoscale convective systems resulting from strong heating of the centre of the Iberian Peninsula.

Resumo em português:
- Número subestimado de tornados.
- Principalmente no período outubro-janeiro.
- Há também tornados durante o período de verão.

_Tornadoes in Portugal _(Leitão, 2003)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jan 2019 às 13:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> há que ter em conta esse fator..
> a indefinição nas cotas de neve para sexta/sábado é grande apesar do ipma lançar cotas superiores a 1000m creio que poderão estar bem abaixo desse valor.
> pena a  precipitação também começa a ficar retida na cordilheira cantábrica.


Ora cá está  na nova atualização baixou para os 600 metros se bem que do outro lado da fronteira colocam a 400 M.

Uma coisa é certa domingo estará bom para disfrutar das paisagens brancas.

Previsão sexta feira


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2019 às 14:00)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jan 2019 às 14:02)

Um post muito pertinente que decidi partilhar, dada a facilidade e velocidade a que as notícias correm pelas redes sociais, infelizmente muitas delas falsas.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2019 às 16:02)

Especialmente quando os avisos desse site são automáticos e completamente disparatados a partir de cálculos feitos com os modelos. Acima dos 1000m poderá haver rajadas pontuais perto dos 100 km/h mas nunca seria aviso vermelho de qualquer forma.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jan 2019 às 16:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um post muito pertinente que decidi partilhar, dada a facilidade e velocidade a que as notícias correm pelas redes sociais, infelizmente muitas delas falsas.




Cuidado que já mereceu resposta de parte de uma página que terá partilhado esse mapa do Centrometeo também (a página MTOM)... com acusações ao próprio Meteopt! lol!


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Jan 2019 às 16:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um post muito pertinente que decidi partilhar, dada a facilidade e velocidade a que as notícias correm pelas redes sociais, infelizmente muitas delas falsas.



as pessoas querem é sensaionalismos......


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2019 às 17:03)

Sem ferir susceptibilidades... não confundir alertas com avisos 

Aqui no Fórum os avisos são os emitidos pelo IPMA e os alertas são os emitidos pela ANPC.



ecobcg disse:


> Cuidado que já mereceu resposta de parte de uma página que terá partilhado esse mapa do Centrometeo também (a página MTOM)... com acusações ao próprio Meteopt! lol!



Essa página é muito confusa, pois mete os pés pela cabeça quando passa os alertas do CentroMeteo para avisos (aí é que está o erro). Hoje por acaso escreveram alerta mas às vezes baralham toda a gente e escrevem como se fossem avisos.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jan 2019 às 17:13)

Gerofil disse:


> Sem ferir susceptibilidades... não confundir alertas com avisos
> 
> Aqui no Fórum os avisos são os emitidos pelo IPMA e os alertas são os emitidos pela ANPC.
> 
> ...



A nossa referência a Aviso foi propositada... e não concordamos em nada com esses Alertas/Avisos do Centrometeo....só servem para confundir as pessoas com os Avisos do IPMA...


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2019 às 17:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um post muito pertinente que decidi partilhar, dada a facilidade e velocidade a que as notícias correm pelas redes sociais, infelizmente muitas delas falsas.









Naturalmente refiro-me aos post exagerados e alarmistas de algumas páginas, e não à resposta/critica ( muito bem dada) pelo Meteofontes.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2019 às 17:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Especialmente quando os avisos desse site são automáticos e completamente disparatados a partir de cálculos feitos com os modelos. Acima dos 1000m poderá haver rajadas pontuais perto dos 100 km/h mas nunca seria aviso vermelho de qualquer forma.



Aqui na minha zona posso ter rajadas de 100 km/h.
Até é algo que acontece algumas vezes.


----------



## Candy (29 Jan 2019 às 17:35)

Impressionante o número de notícias com títulos sensacionalistas que vi nos últimos minutos. 
"Vem um ciclone que vai afectar França e o norte de Portugal"; "vento de intensidade igual a um furacão"... 

A imprensa adora sangue. E algumas páginas, de Facebook, dedicadas à meteorologia, infelizmente começam a seguir o mesmo caminho. O número de likes aumenta e é disso que se alimentam. 

Sorry pelo desabafo, mas é triste ver o alarme que estão a causar as notícias de hoje. 

Valha-nos o fórum! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACalado (29 Jan 2019 às 21:49)

É a triste realidade, são os CMTVS do facebook. O que querem é likes. Os Gurus das previsões. 

Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (30 Jan 2019 às 10:27)

Classificação das temperaturas mínimas de hoje:

Estados Unidos:






Canadá





Hemisfério Norte. Apenas dois não são russas no _top_ 60 :





P.S.1: Também abaixo dos -40°C em pontos da Mongólia e China.

P.S. 2: Por curiosidade, e apesar da grande onda de frio, do que digam os noticiários e da mediatização típica, a estação com a mínima mais baixa de hoje nos Estados Unidos (Fargo, -33.3 ºC) ocupa o *350.º lugar* na classificação das mínimas mais frias do Hemisfério Norte :


----------



## marcoguarda (30 Jan 2019 às 10:59)

Não consigo imaginar essas temperaturas. O ser humano consegue aguentar quanto tempo sob essas temperaturas?
Digo isto porque, quando estão -5º eu já acho demasiado frio e pouco aguento..


----------



## The Weatherman (30 Jan 2019 às 11:14)

marcoguarda disse:


> Não consigo imaginar essas temperaturas. O ser humano consegue aguentar quanto tempo sob essas temperaturas?
> Digo isto porque, quando estão -5º eu já acho demasiado frio e pouco aguento..



Na russa Iacútia (Yakutsk) é bem pior:


Aos 1,10s diz um habitante: "-40 é uma boa temperatura, nem demasiado quente nem demasiado frio"


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2019 às 13:26)

https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...z-trump-com-50-graus-negativos-nos-eua-404663

É, isso mesmo, Trump. Com um briol desses, muitos devem perguntar pelo aquecimento global.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jan 2019 às 13:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É, isso mesmo, Trump. Com um briol desses, muitos devem perguntar pelo aquecimento global.



A natureza tem um sentido de humor algo britânico... Algum dia temos o Briolxit...


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2019 às 16:06)

O homem tem razão! Deixem-no em paz.
Com o frio e vem alguém falar do aquecimento global? Doidos pá! Doidos...
Que comecem a falar apenas e só de alterações climáticas, isso já é mais aceite e abre mais mentes...


----------



## Pek (30 Jan 2019 às 19:52)

*Atualizo:*

- Dias de trovoada AEMET (faltam 3 mapas)

Janeiro





Fevereiro





Junho





Julho





Agosto





Setembro





Outubro





Novembro





Dezembro





O máximo ibérico está localizado nas províncias de *Huesca*, *Lérida*, *Gerona *e* norte de Barcelona*, com entre 45 e 50 dias de trovoada por ano (quase todas no período maio-setembro). Esta área ibérica é também um dos máximos europeus, juntamente com algumas áreas da zona sul alpina.


- Descargas eléctricas (faltam 6 mapas)

Janeiro





Julho





Setembro





Outubro





Novembro





Dezembro





O máximo ibérico é em *Teruel*, também um dos máximos europeus:






Mapa de Anderson e Klugmann corrigido com os dados de AEMET


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Jan 2019 às 22:14)

Pek disse:


> *Atualizo:*
> 
> - Dias de trovoada AEMET (faltam 3 mapas)
> 
> ...


Comprovada a minha teoria de que vivo num dos locais do país com menos trovoada  A propósito já presenciei em Agosto 2 trovoadas bastante fortes em Salou (Tarragona, Espanha), justamente umas das zonas com mais trovoada da Europa pelo que vejo no mapa


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2019 às 23:19)

Um dia desses li no Twitter que os EUA são o país com maior variação de temperatura no mundo. Vaga de frio recordista mas lá há muito lugar gelado:






Se o frio nos EUA prova que o planeta não está a aquecer, o que é que o calor extremo no Chile e na Austrália prova?

O que interessa é a média global. E ainda não há um arrefecimento.


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2019 às 23:33)

*-34.1C in Lapland breaks winter’s cold record*

Haverá certamente muita malta que gostaria de ver o Tejo congelado mas há que ter expectativas realistas


----------



## Tonton (30 Jan 2019 às 23:44)

Orion disse:


> *-34.1C in Lapland breaks winter’s cold record*



Diga-se, de passagem, que ainda está longe dos Invernos mais frios na zona, embora seja o "record" deste Inverno:

_*The coldest temperatures in winter are from -45°C to -50°C in Lapland and eastern Finland; from -35°C to -45°C elsewhere; and -25°C to -35°C over islands and coastal regions. The lowest temperature recorded in Helsinki is -34.3°C (1987). The lowest temperature recorded at any weather station in Finland as of 2010 is -51.5°C (1999).



https://en.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/seasons-in-finland*_


----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2019 às 01:28)

c0ldPT disse:


> Comprovada a minha teoria de que vivo num dos locais do país com menos trovoada  A propósito já presenciei em Agosto 2 trovoadas bastante fortes em Salou (Tarragona, Espanha), justamente umas das zonas com mais trovoada da Europa pelo que vejo no mapa



Final do verão (Agosto) e início do outono (especialmente Setembro) são tempos geralmente bem divertidos lá 




Tonton disse:


> Diga-se, de passagem, que ainda está longe dos Invernos mais frios na zona, embora seja o "record" deste Inverno:
> 
> _*The coldest temperatures in winter are from -45°C to -50°C in Lapland and eastern Finland; from -35°C to -45°C elsewhere; and -25°C to -35°C over islands and coastal regions. The lowest temperature recorded in Helsinki is -34.3°C (1987). The lowest temperature recorded at any weather station in Finland as of 2010 is -51.5°C (1999).
> 
> https://en.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/seasons-in-finland*_









Comparação com as mínimas absolutas:


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2019 às 02:26)

Previsão para 6ª feira, 1.fevereiro.2019

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir do início
da manhã.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte, passando a regime de aguaceiros
a partir do início da manhã, e que poderão ser de granizo e
acompanhados de trovoada. *Possibilidade de aguaceiros de neve nos
pontos mais altos da Serra de S.Mamede.*
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas até 75 km/h, no litoral, e forte
(40 a 55 km/h), com rajadas até 90 km/h nas terras altas.
Pequena descida de temperatura.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (31 Jan 2019 às 02:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Previsão para 6ª feira, 1.fevereiro.2019
> 
> *REGIÃO SUL:*
> Céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir do início
> ...



Boas notícias!


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jan 2019 às 08:47)

O ECM está a transferir o AA para a Escandinávia após as 120h, seguindo as runs do início da semana do GFS. É impressão minha ou os modelos estão sem saber qual será a evolução do arrefecimento dos camadas baixas da atmosfera...


----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2019 às 09:22)

Orion disse:


> (rajada máxima)
> 
> Será provavelmente a AEMET a nomear a borrasca/depressão 'Helena'.



Efetivamente, AEMET batiza a nova tempestade:


----------



## Rui R. (31 Jan 2019 às 10:13)

Bom dia. Parece que aqui para a minha zona, nas Serras de grande altitude, Serra da Lousã e Serra do Santo António da Neve e até um pouco mais para sul vai haver o elemento branco.
http://www.meteoexploration.com/maproom/snowmapsIB.php?lang=en


----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2019 às 10:26)

_Mother Russia rules 
_
Apenas duas estações não russas aparecem no _top_ 50 de hoje:






Ontem em uma televisão espanhola (_La Sexta_) disseram que em Chicago estavam a ter mínimas mais baixas do que na Sibéria... Por curiosidade, as duas estações de referência em Chicago (Chicago-O'Hare e Chicago-Midway) ocupam, respetivamente, o 466.º e 504.º  lugar na classificação das mínimas mais frias do Hemisfério Norte de hoje


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jan 2019 às 10:55)

hurricane disse:


> Parece a Dia Depois de Amanha!



Não dês ideias ao Trump...


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jan 2019 às 10:58)

Pek disse:


> Ontem em uma televisão espanhola (_La Sexta_) disseram que em Chicago estavam a ter mínimas mais baixas do que na Sibéria...



@Pek, o problema desses "jornaleiros" que proliferam nos media é somente as fontes onde vão "beber" as informações... Mesmo que a "água" esteja contaminada, eles bebem até rebentar...
Cá em Portugal acontece o mesmo, pois as próprias redacções ou direcções de informação, estão interessadas na desinformação generalizada. 
Não nego que está frio nos Estados Unidos, mas essas notícias só surgem dada a actual postura da administração Trump...


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2019 às 11:09)

Como a Sibéria é enorme, há certamente locais onde as temperaturas nos EUA são inferiores. É demasiado entusiasmo e pouca atenção aos pormenores 






Como curiosidade, como seria o clima da Ásia oriental sem os Himalaias que parcialmente bloqueiam o ar quente/húmido de sul e o ar frio/seco de norte?


----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2019 às 11:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Pek, o problema desses "jornaleiros" que proliferam nos media é somente as fontes onde vão "beber" as informações... Mesmo que a "água" esteja contaminada, eles bebem até rebentar...
> Cá em Portugal acontece o mesmo, pois as próprias redacções ou direcções de informação, estão interessadas na desinformação generalizada.
> Não nego que está frio nos Estados Unidos, mas essas notícias só surgem dada a actual postura da administração Trump...



Infelizmente, a ciência e os media raramente andam de mãos dadas... E eu diria que em aspectos meteorológicos ainda menos


----------



## Paulo H (31 Jan 2019 às 11:18)

A respeito dos jornalistas americanos que diziam que a temperatura por lá era inclusivé inferior à Antartida.. A maior parte das pessoas em casa, absorve a informação e nem pensa na barbariedade que é dita, ora reparem, foi mais ou menos assim que a informação foi transmitida:

"A temperatura em Chicago, baixou dos -30ºC, mas a sensação térmica chega aos -52ºC, o que é inferior inclusivé às temperaturas registadas na Antartida"

Repararam naquela passagem subtil, de temperatura real, para sensação térmica, só para insinuar que está mais frio do que na Antartida (apesar de ser Verão na Antartida)?


----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2019 às 11:31)

Orion disse:


> Como a Sibéria é enorme, há certamente locais onde as temperaturas nos EUA são inferiores. É demasiado entusiasmo e pouca atenção aos pormenores



 Essa é a mesma coisa que eu pensei com a comparação que eles também fizeram com as mínimas antárticas (é verão lá)... Na Península Ibérica,por conseguinte, também temos locais com mínimas mais frias do que a Antártida 






Uma observação, climatologicamente não há lugar na Sibéria (Urais-Extremo Oriente) mais quente no inverno que Chicago. Simplesmente nenhum.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2019 às 11:32)

será que o IPMA não consegue ter o radar operacional durante 1 dia?


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2019 às 12:02)

Acho que o mais chato é que são claramente problemas de rede devido à chuva ou algo do género, já que aleatoriamente aparecem alguns dos radares online durante um frame. Enfim.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jan 2019 às 13:51)

Orion disse:


> Como curiosidade, como seria o clima da Ásia oriental sem os Himalaias que parcialmente bloqueiam o ar quente/húmido de sul e o ar frio/seco de norte?



Seria uma maravilha. As praias da Tailândia podiam vender gelados sem necessidade de arca frigorífica  



Orion disse:


> Como a Sibéria é enorme



Não admira que seja a área (além dos pólos) mais fria do Planeta. Sempre aprendi que a terra arrefece mais rápido do que a água; sendo uma área tão afastada do mar e sem grandes superfícies de água na região (excepto o Lago Baical), é normal que o frio se instale.
No continente queremos sempre eventos de neve, mas o problema é estarmos rodeados de água, com a excepção dos Pirinéus)


----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2019 às 15:19)

Diferenças climáticas para latitude semelhante nas costas orientais dos continentes. :


- Vladivostok (43º 07' N)







- Boston (42º 21' N)







P.S.: Vladivostok está na mesma latitude que A Corunha. Um dia normal de inverno na costa pode ser com uma temperatura mínima de -20 ºC e máxima de -10 ºC, podem imaginar algo assim? Na Europa não terminamos de ter consciência do que temos. Em positivo, quero dizer. Outra coisa são os meteoloucos...


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2019 às 16:30)

Pek disse:


> P.S.: Vladivostok está na mesma latitude que A Corunha. Um dia normal de inverno na costa pode ser com uma temperatura mínima de -20 ºC e máxima de -10 ºC, podem imaginar algo assim? Na Europa não terminamos de ter consciência do que temos. Em positivo, quero dizer. Outra coisa são os meteoloucos...









A malta do Alaska e do Canadá ocidental também pode queixar-se do 'pouco' frio que faz quando comparando com a vizinha Sibéria (ou do Pólo Norte).

Tudo picuinhas por aqui  Se vivessem no hemisfério sul aí dariam valor ao frio que têm


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2019 às 16:45)

Ainda na Sibéria... esta região até tem uma grande variação nas temperaturas. Não está sempre na era glaciar.

Todos os anos há muita floresta (siberiana) que torra e o governo não tem nenhum incentivo para - em boa parte do casos - controlar os incêndios. Ocorrem no meio de nenhures (às vezes não há acessos) e não há muito dinheiro.

Claro que o Putin não se queixa do aquecimento global (o aquecimento na Rússia é acima da média global). O clima frio ativamente inibe o crescimento económico do país e a Rússia em muita coisa continua a ser extremamente pobre e atrasada.


----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2019 às 16:53)

Orion disse:


> A malta do Alaska e do Canadá ocidental também pode queixar-se do 'pouco' frio que faz quando comparando com a vizinha Sibéria (ou do Pólo Norte).



Isso mesmo. Mais um _west coast _vs _east coast ._ Posteriormente, existem diferentes níveis de _east coast_...





Orion disse:


> Tudo picuinhas por aqui  Se vivessem no hemisfério sul aí dariam valor ao frio que têm


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2019 às 17:02)

Pek disse:


> Mais um _west coast _vs _east coast ._



Já publiquei isto mas é relevante. Portugal está no lado errado do anticiclone mas teria que haver alguém nessa posição  Certamente há muito californiano com opinião semelhante


----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2019 às 17:19)

Orion disse:


> Ainda na Sibéria... esta região até tem uma grande variação nas temperaturas. Não está sempre na era glaciar.
> 
> Todos os anos há muita floresta (siberiana) que torra e o governo não tem nenhum incentivo para - em boa parte do casos - controlar os incêndios. Ocorrem no meio de nenhures (às vezes não há acessos) e não há muito dinheiro.
> 
> Claro que o Putin não se queixa do aquecimento global (o aquecimento na Rússia é acima da média global). O clima frio ativamente inibe o crescimento económico do país e a Rússia em muita coisa continua a ser extremamente pobre e atrasada.



Continentalidade extrema em boa parte do seu território. Recordes mundiais de amplitude térmica anual:

Verhojansk...-67,6 ºC vs  37,3 ºC = 104,9 ºC
Ojmjakon....-71,2 ºC* vs  34.6 ºC = 105,8 ºC  *Dado extrapolado de 1926

Essas duas estações sempre competem em tudo, embora agora outras juntaram-se ao clube (Agayakan, Delyankir ...).

Em recordes de amplitude térmica diária é necessário ir ao norte dos Estados Unidos e ao sul do Canadá em sua área central. Em episódios em que aconteceu algo semelhante ao que vai acontecer agora (mudança súbita de anomalias termométricas).

Browning (Montana): -49 ºC vs 6,7 ºC = 55,7 ºC em um dia 



Orion disse:


> Já publiquei isto mas é relevante. Portugal está no lado errado do anticiclone mas teria que haver alguém nessa posição  Certamente há muito californiano com opinião semelhante


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Jan 2019 às 18:07)

Londoners have have been warned to be home by 9pm this evening as snow is set to hit London, after blizzards blasted the South West today causing travel chaos on roads and rail.
Workers and schoolchildren were told to leave early today as Britain endured up to three inches of snow in only 120 minutes, following the country's coldest night in seven years. 

And the Met Office has issued an amber warning for snow that carries a potential risk to life while Transport for London and Network rail are telling passengers to get home by 9pm.
County officials in Devon had urged people to get home by 3pm, shortly after the start of an amber warning for snow in parts of Wales and South West England, bringing up to 2.8in (7cm) of snow in just two to three hours.
Motorists faced potentially deadly conditions in Cornwall, while Network Rail Western advised customers to travel before 9pm - and Dorset County Council said school buses had been cancelled tomorrow due to the forecast.

Cornwall Airport, which is near Newquay, was closed temporarily due to snow, with the airport hoping to reopen by 5pm, according to an update posted on Twitter.

Schools in Pembrokeshire closed early due to the severe weather - with snowfalls of up to 4in (10cm) possible in nine hours, as well as 1in (3cm) over the rest of England. London is due to be hit from 8pm tonight.
While the amber 'risk to life' alert runs until 9pm tomorrow, a further yellow alert for up to 4in (10cm) of snow in southern England also runs until 9pm tomorrow, and then another in eastern England until 12pm tomorrow.

Dozens of schools were closed across Britain today due to the severe weather, with at least 20 reported as being shut in the Scottish Highlands, 32 in Devon, five in Merseyside, three in Northern Ireland and three in North Wales.


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2019 às 19:04)

Orion disse:


> Já publiquei isto mas é relevante. Portugal está no lado errado do anticiclone mas teria que haver alguém nessa posição  Certamente há muito californiano com opinião semelhante


Californiano, e australiano, e chileno, e sul africano! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2019 às 21:20)

Ventos da 'Helena', 14:29h UTC


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2019 às 21:35)

rozzo disse:


> Californiano, e australiano, e chileno, e sul africano!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Sim, aqui ficam os 5 anticiclones oceânicos


----------



## Marco pires (31 Jan 2019 às 22:04)

nada mau para já, e afinal também chove no interior sul


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2019 às 09:38)

Produto está aqui  http://marine.copernicus.eu/service...oduct_id=GLOBAL_ANALYSIS_FORECAST_WAV_001_027


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2019 às 15:45)

Para acabar com o _off-topic_ do AG _vs_ frio nos EUA...


Paralelamente, e em parte devido aos valores extremos de água precipitável, alguns locais têm tido precipitação muito elevada. Esta estação (por exemplo) já acumulou mais de 800 mms nos últimos 4 dias  http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDQ60801/IDQ60801.95293.shtml






São outras realidades


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2019 às 20:28)

É do frio. O Trump tem razão!


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2019 às 10:11)

(algumas) Observações de satélite, ciclone 'Helena'










Ainda deu para registar ondulação de 10.8 metros (35.47 pés) por volta das 11:12h UTC de ontem.

Ventos, em nós...

13:33h UTC:






10:07h UTC:


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2019 às 10:18)

Muito anticiclone nas previsões. 

Não desesperem, a chuva está quase aí


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2019 às 10:44)

@Orion... já ninguém pode com este bloqueio... é que nem frio em condições faz. Já tenho saudades de umas boas granizadas e de apanhar uma água neve nas serras... a iso a 850hpa tem estado elevadíssima e nem para apanhar neve na montanha do Pico dá... boring 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cagarro (2 Fev 2019 às 11:17)

Esse inverno é para esquecer.
Venha o próximo bloqueio primaveril ...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Fev 2019 às 12:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Esqueci-me de referir que os modelo apontam para uma Primavera quente e seca. Mas perante o estrondoso falhanço de todos os modelos deste ano... Logo veremos


Eu cada vez acho mais é que teremos um ano hidrológico do tipo 2014-2015, com outubro e novembro muito chuvosos e o resto dos meses extremamente secos. 
O problema este ano é que as barragens não estão tão cheias como em 2014 e, ao contrário do outono de 2014, os acumulados do outono de 2018 foram bem menores.

Março parece-nos ser a única esperança, pois praticamente todos os modelos preveem um resto de primavera muito seca e quente. Há uns tempos atrás, previa-se um mês de janeiro e fevereiro muito chuvosos, mas agora já nem fevereiro vai ser chuvoso como o previsto. Março possivelmente seguirá o mesmo caminho. 

Não é de esquecer que aquilo que aconteceu o ano passado em março e abril, pode não acontecer este ano.


----------



## Cagarro (2 Fev 2019 às 13:10)

Curioso que as supostas "alterações climáticas" do hemisfério norte parece estarem só confinadas às latitudes cavalo do anticiclone dos Açores, uma vez que nas latitudes superiores o inverno continua a progredir normalmente, onde se localizam de facto, as baixas subpolares.
Ou seja, às nossas latitudes,  cada vez  mais tudo aponta para a existência de 2 únicas estações:  Verão e Inverno, esta última que ao fim ao cabo é o prolongamento do Estio, não fosse apenas a diferença de temperatura, salvo um ou outro evento mais significativo de precipitação


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2019 às 13:42)

O último dia de Janeiro ainda não está disponível mas não deverá fazer grande diferença global.


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2019 às 13:49)

Falta acrescentar este mês mas nos últimos 8 anos o anticiclone tem tendencialmente aumentado de intensidade (relativamente à média em vigor). O mês passado vai também reforçar esta conclusão.






Média vs 'novo' padrão






A diferença não é colossal porque está-se a lidar com médias e basta uma depressão muito cavada para reduzir alguns hPa no compósito mensal. Ainda assim, é um reflexo de bloqueios (mais?) prolongados e/ou menos depressões/frentes.


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2019 às 16:19)

Antigamente é que era porreiro


----------



## Cagarro (2 Fev 2019 às 20:37)

Ah como eram bons os invernos de finais dos anos 70 e década de 80..!
Só quem passou por eles sabe ao que me refiro...! Até os verões eram outros...
"Admirável mundo novo" ...!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Fev 2019 às 20:47)

Esquecem e que na década de 70 tivemos imensos outonos secos ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2019 às 21:16)

Orion disse:


> Para acabar com o _off-topic_ do AG _vs_ frio nos EUA...
> 
> 
> Paralelamente, e em parte devido aos valores extremos de água precipitável, alguns locais têm tido precipitação muito elevada. Esta estação (por exemplo) já acumulou mais de 800 mms nos últimos 4 dias  http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDQ60801/IDQ60801.95293.shtml
> ...



 Epá, 800 mm em 4 dias, deve ser lindo.  50ºC também deve ser algo mágico. 



Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Esquecem e que na década de 70 tivemos imensos outonos secos ...



Final da década de 80 é que era. Se acontecesse agora, vinham todos para a TV dizerem que eram as alterações climáticas.  Agora, quando faz uma tempestade ou temporal mais forte dizem logo que são as alterações climáticas, o aquecimento global, o diabo a quatro.

Aliás, se fizesse -10ºC em Portugal, metade da população batia a bota, porque as casas não estão preparadas para essas temperaturas e depois era tudo a fazer braseiras dentro de casa e lá iam para o céu, embora mesmo não fazendo assim tanto frio, continua a haver lamentavelmente mortes por braseiras dentro de casa para aquecerem.


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2019 às 21:28)

A época de furacões de 2018 não foi propriamente ativa para os Açores. O relatório relativo ao ciclone tropical 'Helene' - o mais relevante para a região - foi publicado  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/data/tcr/






Do relatório:



> Although no surface data are available, Helene is estimated to have produced tropical storm force winds over the far western Azores on 15–16 September.



Estranho. O IPMA não partilhou os dados/não houve pedido por parte do NHC? Não me recordo se na altura a estação do Corvo estava a funcionar.

Do boletim:



> De destacar a passagem da tempestade tropical Helene a norte do Grupo Ociden-tal (cercade 105km a NNW das Flores) na noite do dia 15, tendo-se atingido uma rajada máxima de 126km/h num dos anemómetros do aeroporto das Flores, bem como ondas com alturas significativas até 8 m e uma onda máximade 13 m (boia-ondógrafo nº 6202403)



Algumas estações da rede regional também tiveram registos interessantes.

Para recordação, também deixo a avaliação do ASCAT-B (+-22:44h UTC; 15 Set). Intensidade estimada por esta altura: 50-55 nós (TT moderada a forte).






Agora é esperar pelo relatório do Leslie. Tanto pode ser publicado daqui a 3 semanas como daqui a 3 meses.


----------



## Cagarro (2 Fev 2019 às 21:29)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Esquecem e que na década de 70 tivemos imensos outonos secos ...




Falo da minha realidade em concreto . ... Só boas lembranças de grandes eventos tempestuosos.... Até mesmo no verão. 
Aliás  se for fazer um inquérito à população local da minha geração quase todos vão dizer a mesma coisa. Já não há invernos como antigamente.
Não vale a pena nos iludirmos e esperar o que não vem mais. E não é pessimismo  É realismo! 
Resta nos resignar ao clima nojento que temos e aceitar a vida real como ela é. Ou melhor  como ela passou a ser. 
A realidade hoje faz mossa. 
E quem não souber aceitar pois que emigre para um local onde o clima mais lhe agradar (sou suspeito )


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2019 às 21:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Final da década de 80 é que era. Se acontecesse agora, vinham todos para a TV dizerem que eram as alterações climáticas.  Agora, quando faz uma tempestade ou temporal mais forte dizem logo que são as alterações climáticas, o aquecimento global, o diabo a quatro.
> 
> Aliás, se fizesse -10ºC em Portugal, metade da população batia a bota, porque as casas não estão preparadas para essas temperaturas e depois era tudo a fazer braseiras dentro de casa e lá iam para o céu, embora mesmo não fazendo assim tanto frio, continua a haver lamentavelmente mortes por braseiras dentro de casa para aquecerem.


Maus hábitos, tudo serve para causar alarme hoje em dia.
Tal como chuva em abundância é uma alteração climática, meses de inverno resumidos a sol graças ao bloqueio de um anticiclone que cada vez está a latitudes mais elevadas, também é. Se não fosse Março do ano passado como isto estaria? Mal, muito mal mas felizmente tivemos sorte. Vamos ver o que teremos até Abril.
Ainda ontem, li uma notícia acerca de Portugal ser o 5º país da Europa onde é mais difícil manter a casa quente e é o país onde menos frio faz.


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2019 às 21:59)

lserpa disse:


> @Orion... já ninguém pode com este bloqueio... é que nem frio em condições faz. Já tenho saudades de umas boas granizadas e de apanhar uma água neve nas serras... a iso a 850hpa tem estado elevadíssima e nem para apanhar neve na montanha do Pico dá... boring
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Há esperança até Abril


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Fev 2019 às 22:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda ontem, li uma notícia acerca de Portugal ser o 5º país da Europa onde é mais difícil manter a casa quente e é o país onde menos frio faz.



E isso mata! Construções manhosas, electricidade ridiculamente cara e pensões de miséria = taxa de mortalidade dos mais frágeis acima do que poderia ser. Uma tristeza.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Fev 2019 às 22:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda ontem, li uma notícia acerca de Portugal ser o 5º país da Europa onde é mais difícil manter a casa quente e é o país onde menos frio faz.


Isso, infelizmente, está completamente relacionado. Em Portugal, não há necessidade de aquecer a casa, porque o frio não mata (normalmente os gases nocivos das lareiras e braseiras é que matam pessoas, e não o frio). Noutros países, o frio é mortífero, e, por isso, ter sistemas de aquecimento eficientes é completamente obrigatório. Já nem sequer estou a falar de lareiras, mas sim de outros sistemas, tais como: _sauffages_, sistemas de radiadores elétricos, bombas de calor, chão aquecido... 
Aliás, se formos a ver com mais atenção, isso do clima ser mais frio ou mais quente também está relacionado com o nível de desenvolvimento dessa região. Portugal é o 24º país mais rico da Europa, enquanto que a Noruega é o 3º (isto se falarmos do PNB _per capita_), numa lista de 50 países, acontecendo por várias razões, sendo que uma delas é o clima.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2019 às 22:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda ontem, li uma notícia acerca de Portugal ser o 5º país da Europa onde é mais difícil manter a casa quente e é o país onde menos frio faz.



A marca da nossa pobreza.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Fev 2019 às 22:45)

Dan disse:


> A marca da nossa pobreza.


Essa não é a razão. Uma bomba de calor, nos dias que correm, custa apenas 3000 a 4000 euros, o que nem é assim muito caro. Um sistema de radiadores elétricos custa, em média, cerca de 6000 euros. 
Mais caro, isso sim completamente fora dos rendimentos da maioria da população, é a _sauffage_. Em Portugal, um sistema de aquecimento desses pode custar cerca de 20.000 euros ou mais, dependendo da marca. Curiosamente, é das maneiras mais eficientes também. 

A razão é, como eu já disse: o facto de aquecer a casa não ser prioritário. Uma pessoa sobrevive no inverno português se não tiver aquecimento, mas não sobrevive no inverno norueguês. É essa a questão.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2019 às 22:56)

Portugal apresenta um excesso de mortalidade nos meses mais frios. Algo que não se verifica, de forma tão notória, noutros países, nomeadamente nos países nórdicos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Fev 2019 às 23:10)

Dan disse:


> Portugal apresenta um excesso de mortalidade nos meses mais frios. Algo que não se verifica, de forma tão notória, noutros países, nomeadamente nos países nórdicos.



Deve estar agora a fazer dois anos que me cortei no dedo e fui às urgências para ser suturada. A quantidade de velhos a morrer do que me pareceu serem infecções respiratórias e consequentes complicações, foi chocante. Num país em que há gente a ir às urgências por causa de constipações e unhas encravadas, há também muitos velhos que por negligência, ignorância ou isolamento já só lá vão para morrer. Conheço pessoas que trabalham no hospital de Viseu e já tinha ouvido muitas histórias. Mas nessa altura vi.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (3 Fev 2019 às 01:05)

Dan disse:


> Portugal apresenta um excesso de mortalidade nos meses mais frios. Algo que não se verifica, de forma tão notória, noutros países, nomeadamente nos países nórdicos.



Esses dados já são um pouco antigos. Felizmente, o cenário melhorou, mas mesmo assim ainda continua a haver mortes por frio em excesso.

Eu penso que o problema não é tanto o facto de fazer mais ou menos frio num país da Europa (apesar de também o ser de certo ponto), mas sim a falta de hábito e de tempo de adaptação do nosso corpo ao frio.
Nós passamos grande parte do ano (pelo menos entre Março e Outubro) com temperaturas na ordem dos 20ºC ou até superiores. Chega-se ao mês de Novembro e em pouco tempo as temperaturas descem logo até valores nos 0ºC ou até negativos. É certo que o corpo, estando habituado a uma determinada temperatura, demora mais para se habituar a novas temperaturas. *Pior* ainda para as pessoas mais velhas, pois o sistema, devido à idade, demora mais tempo a responder a novas exigências.
*Resumindo*, refiro-me a amplitudes térmicas.


-----------------------------------------------------

Lembrei-me, que foi no Inverno 2016-2017, acho que até era um dia em que a península estava a ser afetada pelo anticiclone dos Açores, saí do litoral, junto a Lisboa, com temperatura à volta dos 20ºC. À noite, tinha chegado a uma localidade na província de Salamanca, em Espanha. Estou a falar de um lugar com bastante influência continental. Na rua tinha sentido um frio, mas um frio, e de que maneira, não me lembro de alguma vez ter passado o mesmo! Parecia que estava na Sibéria! Nesse lugar as temperaturas eram negativas, -4ºC acho, mas a sensação térmica ainda era pior. Desses -4ºC pareciam -15ºC ou -20ºC naquele preciso momento.
Portanto, a sair de Lisboa quase com calor, para depois chegar com o inverso.

Só estou a dar um exemplo do que aconteceu comigo e que pode muito bem acontecer com uma pessoa qualquer, quando o corpo não está habituado a diferenças tão grandes de temperatura num baixo espaço de tempo.


----------



## dahon (3 Fev 2019 às 01:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Essa não é a razão. Uma bomba de calor, nos dias que correm, custa apenas 3000 a 4000 euros, o que nem é assim muito caro. Um sistema de radiadores elétricos custa, em média, cerca de 6000 euros.
> Mais caro, isso sim completamente fora dos rendimentos da maioria da população, é a _sauffage_. Em Portugal, um sistema de aquecimento desses pode custar cerca de 20.000 euros ou mais, dependendo da marca. Curiosamente, é das maneiras mais eficientes também.
> 
> A razão é, como eu já disse: o facto de aquecer a casa não ser prioritário. Uma pessoa sobrevive no inverno português se não tiver aquecimento, mas não sobrevive no inverno norueguês. É essa a questão.



Só para deixar os meus "2 cents". Antes de apostar em qualquer tipo de aquecimento há que tornar as casas mais eficientes, isolamento térmico...isolamento térmico...isolamento térmico. Sem isso não há sistema de aquecimento que valha, de que me vale um sistema de aquecimento eficiente se casa não consegue reter o calor? Além disso o isolamento tanto funciona no inverno como no verão.
Pior do que isso é ter uma casa muito pouco isolada e ter a pior forma de aquecimento possível e imaginária, a lareira. A retenção de calor de uma lareira é muito baixo,  ar quente produzido pela combustão vai pela chaminé acima e a fonte de calor é só a radiação. É muito melhor uma salamandra a lenha ou o tradicional fogão a lenha, pois uma boa parte do calor da combustão aquece uma massa metálica que está no interior da habitação e vai aquecer por convecção, o que é muito mais eficiente o de que por radiação. Mas volto a bater na mesma tecla, sem isolamento térmico, não há muito a fazer.


----------



## Tonton (3 Fev 2019 às 02:54)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Essa não é a razão. Uma bomba de calor, nos dias que correm, custa apenas *3000 a 4000 euros*, o que nem é assim muito caro. Um sistema de radiadores elétricos custa, em média, cerca de *6000 euros*.
> Mais caro, isso sim completamente fora dos rendimentos da maioria da população, é a _sauffage_. Em Portugal, um sistema de aquecimento desses pode custar cerca de *20.000 euros* ou mais, dependendo da marca. Curiosamente, é das maneiras mais eficientes também.
> 
> A razão é, como eu já disse: o facto de aquecer a casa não ser prioritário. Uma pessoa sobrevive no inverno português se não tiver aquecimento, mas não sobrevive no inverno norueguês. É essa a questão.



Já agora, a palavra é francesa e é _chauffage _(aquecimento) e deve-se referir a aquecimento central, calculo eu...

Põe-te lá com 200 ou 300 Euros de pensão e vê lá se há dinheiro que chegue alguma vez para esses valores...
Nem chega para a electricidade ou, mais importante ainda, para comida e medicamentos, o que, certamente, é um factor determinante na elevação do grau de mortalidade.



ClaudiaRM disse:


> Deve estar agora a fazer dois anos que me cortei no dedo e fui às urgências para ser suturada. A quantidade de velhos a morrer do que me pareceu serem infecções respiratórias e consequentes complicações, foi chocante. Num país em que há gente a ir às urgências por causa de constipações e unhas encravadas, há também muitos velhos que por negligência, ignorância ou isolamento já só lá vão para morrer. Conheço pessoas que trabalham no hospital de Viseu e já tinha ouvido muitas histórias. Mas nessa altura vi.



E, por essa mesma razão, nem sequer vão às urgências, para quê, para lhes receitarem medicamentos que não podem comprar?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Fev 2019 às 09:18)

Bom dia
Agora resta saber daqui a quantas semanas é que veremos chuva avaliando pelos modelos ... Enquanto que as temperaturas máximas também deverão ser acima da média. 
As vezes nem no verão se vê uma estabilidade destas prevista.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Fev 2019 às 11:11)

Tonton disse:


> Põe-te lá com 200 ou 300 Euros de pensão e vê lá se há dinheiro que chegue alguma vez para esses valores...


Calma, eu estou a fazer as contas com o salário mínimo português. Se formos a ver, 3000 euros por uma bomba de calor são cerca de 4,28 salários mínimos (valor de 2019: 700€/12 meses). 
Agora compara esses valores com os de comprar uma casa (ou pior, construir uma casa)? Ora, pois!  *E normalmente quem põe esses sistemas são os construtores, e não os pensionistas. *
O problema em Portugal não tem a ver com a população, mas sim com a cultura. As casas portuguesas não são como as suecas, que retêm o calor. E porque é que isso acontece: lá está, mais uma vez o clima ajuda. Simplesmente não é prioritário, para quem constrói as casas, colocar isolamento e aquecimento eficientes, pois em Portugal isso pode não significar a morte. Contudo, noutros países não é só poder, é mesmo a morte. 
_______________________
Voltando ao tema da meteorologia, parece que vamos ter mais uma semana de treta.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Fev 2019 às 15:07)

eu quando vivi na Alemanha é que percebi o que é o conforto de ter sempre a casa quente e de viver sem frio no Inverno, de facto passa-se muito frio durante o inverno em Portugal dentro de casa. Conheço casas de vizinhos aqui na zona que roça o inabitável em termos de temperaturas nos meses frios. Tb nunca vi tanta gente constipada durante o Inverno como em Portugal, isso é uma coisa por demais notória...sao países mais frios e quase ninguém está doente com gripes.  Enfim, é o país que temos, gostamos de sofrer e somos pobres, não ha nada a fazer em relação a isso...sempre será assim, penso que é mesmo esta geografia e condições climáticas que determina o sermos pobres, é uma maneira de viver. A nossa latitude climática é mais abaixo do que a verdadeira latitude, somos mais um país do Norte de África do que da Europa, sei que isso dói aceitar mas é a realidade...talvez genes árabes ahaha Espanha soube melhor lutar contra o nosso lado árabe.


----------



## Cagarro (3 Fev 2019 às 16:18)

Subscrevo!
Vivi no Canadá anos a fio, e nunca vi tanta malta constipada nessa altura do ano como vejo por cá...Sinal que os portugueses estão mais habituados ao calor do que o contrário.
Ainda vai levar umas boas décadas até que essa realidade seja ultrapassada. Acho que é tudo uma questão de mentalidade neste país . Em relação ao clima que temos  é de facto um clima "reles" e "nojento" como já referi, mais próximo do norte africano que do Europeu.
, mas ao fim ao cabo é disso mesmo que a maior parte dos portugueses gosta.
Portugal é o "paraíso" para quem gosta de sol e calor todo o ano. O resto é que não vale a pena. .
Claro que a minha realidade é ligeiramente diferente,  mas também por cá já começa a ser "normal"  o clima quente e seco durante quase todo o ano. Segundo as últimas previsões da Comissão europeia, Portugal em 2050 poderá correr mesmo o risco de se tornar  num deserto, com graves carências de água potável.
O melhor mesmo é voltar a emigrar, já que nem a chuva quer saber deste malogrado país plantado à beira mar


----------



## jamestorm (3 Fev 2019 às 16:32)

Penso que no futuro o país verá reforçado a sua condição de país de emigrantes. Portugal não tem a estrutura dorsal para lutar contra o que vem aí em termos de alterações climáticas e só reforçara a nossa condição de país estruturalmente pobre. Há muita falta de sentido de estado e de Estado em geral, o estado português é apenas cobrador de impostos e falta aquela coluna dorsal forte que vemos nos outros países europeus. Mas, concordo que nós gostamos de ser republica das bananas, nem lidamos bem com o contrario..sol e praia é que é bom. Cada povo tem exactamente o país ( e o clima ahaha) que merece (embora eu ache que podia ser bem melhor do que esta pasmaceira!).



Cagarro disse:


> Subscrevo!
> Vivi no Canadá anos a fio, e nunca vi tanta malta constipada nessa altura do ano como vejo por cá...Sinal que os portugueses estão mais habituados ao calor do que o contrário.
> Ainda vai levar umas boas décadas até que essa realidade seja ultrapassada. Acho que é tudo uma questão de mentalidade neste país . Em relação ao clima que temos  é de facto um clima "reles" e "nojento" como já referi, mais próximo do norte africano que do Europeu.
> , mas ao fim ao cabo é disso mesmo que a maior parte dos portugueses gosta.
> ...


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2019 às 18:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Epá, 800 mm em 4 dias, deve ser lindo.



É literalmente chuva apocalítica num pequeno território 

*Part of eastern Australia hit by once-in-a-century floods, braces for more rain*

*Townsville dam spillway gates open fully, with flood zone facing further inundation*


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2019 às 19:19)

Nos próximos dias serão publicadas as previsões atualizadas dos diversos modelos. Na previsão de Janeiro, os 3 'grandes' tinham basicamente a mesma previsão para Fevereiro.

Aliás, o estabelecimento de um padrão favorável à península ibérica foi prevista transversalmente e para fins de curiosidade publico as cartas dos IMs chinês, japonês, francês, canadiano e alemão.






Só o modelo russo mostra anticiclone mas não vou desanimar (mais) a malta ao publicar a carta


----------



## comentador (3 Fev 2019 às 21:30)

Cagarro disse:


> Subscrevo!
> Vivi no Canadá anos a fio, e nunca vi tanta malta constipada nessa altura do ano como vejo por cá...Sinal que os portugueses estão mais habituados ao calor do que o contrário.
> Ainda vai levar umas boas décadas até que essa realidade seja ultrapassada. Acho que é tudo uma questão de mentalidade neste país . Em relação ao clima que temos  é de facto um clima "reles" e "nojento" como já referi, mais próximo do norte africano que do Europeu.
> , mas ao fim ao cabo é disso mesmo que a maior parte dos portugueses gosta.
> ...




 "Em relação ao clima que temos é de facto um clima "reles" e "nojento"..."  

Reles e Nojento?!??!!? Porquê? Acho o clima do Canadá bem pior que o de Portugal. No Canadá os Invernos bastante frios a produção agrícola lá nessa época é ZERO e em certos Invernos mais rigorosos algumas culturas ficam comprometidas! Digo-lhe mais, o nosso Clima é dos Climas mais saudáveis do mundo para a agricultura e com menor incidência de pragas e doenças comparado com outros países do mundo. Venha aqui ao Sul do continente e veja a quantidade de investimento estrangeiro na agricultura, a maioria agricultores estrangeiros do norte da Europa, onde todos afirmam que é dos melhores climas para produção agrícola. Não diga mal do clima ou do País, seja Patriota,  Portugal tem muitas qualidades que temos de reconhecer e valorizar.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2019 às 21:40)

comentador disse:


> "Em relação ao clima que temos é de facto um clima "reles" e "nojento"..."
> 
> Reles e Nojento?!??!!? Porquê? Acho o clima do Canadá bem pior que o de Portugal. No Canadá os Invernos bastante frios a produção agrícola lá nessa época é ZERO e em certos Invernos mais rigorosos algumas culturas ficam comprometidas! Digo-lhe mais, o nosso Clima é dos Climas mais saudáveis do mundo para a agricultura e com menor incidência de pragas e doenças comparado com outros países do mundo. Venha aqui ao Sul do continente e veja a quantidade de investimento estrangeiro na agricultura, a maioria agricultores estrangeiros do norte da Europa, onde todos afirmam que é dos melhores climas para produção agrícola. Não diga mal do clima ou do País, seja Patriota,  Portugal tem muitas qualidades que temos de reconhecer e valorizar.


Saudável? O nosso frio húmido Atlântico é horroroso para a saúde!


----------



## jamestorm (3 Fev 2019 às 21:48)

Basta atravessar o Algarve para perceber que algo não condiz com o que acaba de dizer...um território pré árido quase sem árvores e altamente desordenado. Algarve deve ser das regiões mais feias de Portugal em resultado do clima e da falta de ordenamento territorial.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2019 às 22:26)

comentador disse:


> "Em relação ao clima que temos é de facto um clima "reles" e "nojento"..."
> 
> Reles e Nojento?!??!!? Porquê? Acho o clima do Canadá bem pior que o de Portugal. No Canadá os Invernos bastante frios a produção agrícola lá nessa época é ZERO e em certos Invernos mais rigorosos algumas culturas ficam comprometidas! Digo-lhe mais, o nosso Clima é dos Climas mais saudáveis do mundo para a agricultura e com menor incidência de pragas e doenças comparado com outros países do mundo. Venha aqui ao Sul do continente e veja a quantidade de investimento estrangeiro na agricultura, a maioria agricultores estrangeiros do norte da Europa, onde todos afirmam que é dos melhores climas para produção agrícola. Não diga mal do clima ou do País, seja Patriota,  Portugal tem muitas qualidades que temos de reconhecer e valorizar.


Nos invernos por cá também pouco se cultiva, mas pronto.
Não concordo com o facto de dizer que o nosso clima é saudável porque não é, talvez fosse antigamente mas neste momento... É um clima cada vez mais incerto e que chega a dar muito mais prejuízo do que no Canadá, os extremos que cada vez mais se registam aumentam e bem o número de pragas. Vivendo na região do Sado onde nos últimos anos tem sido uma das regiões que mais carece de água, tens muitos exemplos disso. Se o nosso clima continuar assim, mais cedo ou mais tarde vai ser tudo menos saudável, tanto para a agricultura como para nós. Sorte foi termos tido um Março como o do ano passado, porque senão neste momento, estaria tudo muito abandonado em termos de agricultura.


----------



## microcris (4 Fev 2019 às 08:49)

O anticiclone dos Açores anda baralhadinho de todo. Assume posições e pressões que são típicas do verão, coloca-se a norte dos Açores e com pressões superiores a 1025 mbar


----------



## Cagarro (4 Fev 2019 às 10:13)

Não estou a querer falar mal. Estou a dar apenas a minha opinião.
O clima actual de Portugal é doentio!
Cada vez mais baseado em extremos climáticos que não fazem bem a nada!
No Canadá ninguém sofre com a humidade nem o calor ou o frio. As pessoas por norma evitam sair de casa em dias extremados, tanto que até  o governo manda toda a gente pra casa. . Aqui trabalha se pra ganhar uma miséria, seja debaixo de sol ou de chuva...
Em relação a incêndios florestais,  que eu tenha conhecimento a maior parte dos canadianos felizmente não são pirómanos. Isso é coisa para malucos! Tanto que a realidade das matas não é igual à que se vê por cá  Tudo limpinho! Há um grande controlo e esforço do governo nesse aspecto.
Mentalidades, ora pois!
O facto é que em Portugal o calor, a seca e os incêndios matam, e pelo andar da carruagem vai continuar a matar até não restar nada.
Os invernos aqui são uma "brincadeira", ultimamente até  secos, (salvo um ou outro ano) , se for comparar com os reais invernos canadianos que muitos desconhecem... Enfim outras realidades .. 
Em relação ao "patriotismo" que fala, pena ele só ser espelhado no futebol...


----------



## Cagarro (4 Fev 2019 às 10:24)

Se de inverno o anticiclone está a ter este comportamento, o que dirá então de Verão 
É como eu digo,  às nossas latitudes cada vez mais só há uma única estação: Verão. E não passa disto!


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2019 às 10:33)

Climas bem salubres para os seres humanos, na minha opinião, são climas como os da Ilha da Madeira (vertente Sul), Porto Santo e algumas ilhas das Canárias, por exemplo.
Canadá, não tem certamente um clima salubre para humanos (nem para uma vasta quantidade de outros seres vivos), mas tem  organização, disciplina, DINHEIRO, que Portugal não tem (e uma mentalidade diferente também).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Fev 2019 às 11:08)

jamestorm disse:


> eu quando vivi na Alemanha é que percebi o que é o conforto de ter sempre a casa quente e de viver sem frio no Inverno, de facto passa-se muito frio durante o inverno em Portugal dentro de casa. Conheço casas de vizinhos aqui na zona que roça o inabitável em termos de temperaturas nos meses frios. Tb nunca vi tanta gente constipada durante o Inverno como em Portugal, isso é uma coisa por demais notória...sao países mais frios e quase ninguém está doente com gripes.  Enfim, é o país que temos, gostamos de sofrer e somos pobres, não ha nada a fazer em relação a isso...sempre será assim, penso que é mesmo esta geografia e condições climáticas que determina o sermos pobres, é uma maneira de viver. A nossa latitude climática é mais abaixo do que a verdadeira latitude, somos mais um país do Norte de África do que da Europa, sei que isso dói aceitar mas é a realidade...talvez genes árabes ahaha Espanha soube melhor lutar contra o nosso lado árabe.





Cagarro disse:


> Subscrevo!
> Vivi no Canadá anos a fio, e nunca vi tanta malta constipada nessa altura do ano como vejo por cá...Sinal que os portugueses estão mais habituados ao calor do que o contrário.
> Ainda vai levar umas boas décadas até que essa realidade seja ultrapassada. Acho que é tudo uma questão de mentalidade neste país . Em relação ao clima que temos  é de facto um clima "reles" e "nojento" como já referi, mais próximo do norte africano que do Europeu.
> , mas ao fim ao cabo é disso mesmo que a maior parte dos portugueses gosta.
> ...




Boas pessoal,não me querendo alongar muito, e até concordando com algumas coisas que escreveram , ressalvo duas coisas que disseram! Ninguém passa frio em Portugal, ou qualquer parte do mundo porque quer! Infelizmente esse conforto a que só alguns se podem dar ao luxo de ter em casa é muito caro em Portugal, em relação aquilo que ganha a generalidade da população! Para agravar a situação o isolamento térmico , seja ele a nível de paredes ( cappoto) ou janelas (pvc) , é muito deficiente , e só agora se começa a ver mudanças nesse sentido, enquanto nesses países já é obrigatório por lei há muitos anos que as casas se construam dentro desses parâmetros! Ou seja, além de qualquer tipo de aquecimento que se use em Portugal ser muito caro, o desperdício do mesmo é enorme! Quantos ás pessoas doentes a nível respiratório (gripe, constipações,etc) , o nosso clima é muito mais húmido por influência do Atlântico do que os países que aqui foram referidos , logo muito mais propício ao desenvolvimento dos vírus responsáveis por estas infecções , apesar de ainda alguns profissionais de saúde não o associem !  Por fim comparar o clima de  Portugal ao norte de África, só mesmo quem não conhece o mesmo para dizer tal coisa ! Contudo respeito a opinião de cada um, mas custa.me ver os portugueses dizer mal do próprio país por causa do clima do mesmo, quando as médias  nos mostram que sempre tivemos este clima! Agora, alterações climáticas existem em Portugal, como no mundo inteiro! O aquecimento global está ai, e as consequências disso mesmo são estas 

Discussão saudável, ok ! Mas não digam assim tão mal do nosso país, porque não nevou no vosso quintal, ou tem chuvido menos do que é normal por cá


----------



## srr (4 Fev 2019 às 11:18)

Portugal, tem das melhores materias primas do Mundo,

Para tornar a vida, mais confortavel termica e acusticamente ;


https://catracalivre.com.br/parceir...olucoes-sustentaveis/predio-feito-de-cortica/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Fev 2019 às 11:32)

srr disse:


> Portugal, tem das melhores materias primas do Mundo,
> 
> Para tornar a vida, mais confortavel termica e acusticamente ;
> 
> ...



Agora sim, já começa a ser bastante usada por cá, mas lá está, bem mais caro que a placas de EPS mais usado por cá! Mas sem dúvida que a cortiça é dos melhores isolamentos térmicos do mundo


----------



## Cagarro (4 Fev 2019 às 11:48)

belem disse:


> Climas bem salubres para os seres humanos, na minha opinião, são climas como os da Ilha da Madeira (vertente Sul), Porto Santo e algumas ilhas das Canárias, por exemplo.
> Canadá, não tem certamente um clima salubre para humanos (nem para uma vasta quantidade de outros seres vivos), mas tem  organização, disciplina, DINHEIRO, que Portugal não tem (e uma mentalidade diferente também).



O Canadá se não tivesse um clima salubre para seres humanos e toda a diversidade de animais que possui não era habitado.
E no entanto, é a 9 maior economia mundial, e o lar de múltiplos ecossistemas, albergando uma grande variedade de seres vivos que instintivamente se adaptaram às condições climáticas do meio em que vivem.
Em Portugal há mais pessoas que morrem devido aos incêndios e ao calor que no Canadá devido ao frio. Sabe qual é o problema português ? Somos tão pequeninos e  arrogantes que julgamos sempre que somos  a ultima bolacha do pacote!
Há mais mundo lá fora para além de Portugal!


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2019 às 12:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Discussão saudável, ok ! Mas não digam assim tão mal do nosso país, por não nevou no vosso quintal, ou tem chuvido menos do que é normal por cá





*Opiniões* e* ideias negativistas* em nada contribuem para aumentar o ego de ninguém


----------



## dahon (4 Fev 2019 às 13:01)

Vão me desculpar mas acho que temos de abrir um pouco os horizontes quando se faz comparações, que quanto a mim são completamente descabidas tendo em conta as diferenças climáticas. Estamos a comprar o Inverno português com o dos países nórdicos? Mas se é para isso vamos também comparar a preparação dos países nórdicos para o verão português. Aquilo que os nórdicos no ano passado chamaram de vaga de calor nós chamamos de Verão normal. E viu-se bem a falta de preparação que as casas nos países nórdicos tem para tais temperaturas. Já nós tivemos vários dias com temperaturas bem acima dos 40º e não foi o fim do mundo.
Temos problemas, temos, seja a por falta de dinheiro, vontade de investir, etc...  Agora a solução tem de ser de acordo com o nosso clima e não com dos outros.


----------



## Cagarro (4 Fev 2019 às 13:03)

Temos que saber levar com opiniões menos positivas também. As críticas também são chamadas de atenção para mudar mentalidades. Mas infelizmente  algumas pessoas não sabem lidar com elas. Temos pena!
Em relação às mudanças climáticas,  como eu já disse,  elas parecem ser mais notórias às nossas latitudes geográficas, uma vez que mais a norte é o oposto do que aqui se passa ..


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Fev 2019 às 13:23)

dahon disse:


> E viu-se bem a falta de preparação que as casas nos países nórdicos tem para tais temperaturas. Já nós tivemos vários dias com temperaturas bem acima dos 40º e não foi o fim do mundo.



Na Alemanha, no Verão passado, houve auto-estradas e pelo menos um aeroporto que foram encerrados por causa de o piso estar a ceder com temperaturas que em Portugal são atingidas todos os anos praticamente pelo país todo. Portugal não é a última bolacha do pacote, como alguém disse, mas está muito longe de ser tão mau como alguns querem que seja. Normalmente até são alguns que estão fora do país há pouco tempo e que ainda não aprenderam a lidar com a mágoa decorrente do que os obrigou a partir, que mais defeitos encontram (ainda que se pudessem voltavam a correr). Só saindo do país e conhecendo várias outras realidades, podemos ter a noção do que há de bom e de mau neste país. Como alguém que nasceu fora do país e que é muito crítica com muitas coisas que por cá se passam, não tenho dúvida que é muito mais aquilo que é bom do que o que é mau. Portugal é um país difícil para quem é pobre mas não conheço pobres com vida fácil em lado nenhum.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Fev 2019 às 13:54)

À falta de algo meteorológico para se falar . .. Fala se concretamente de aquecimento. A verdade é que Portugal é um país ainda com muita pobreza e isso inviabiliza a construção de casas com melhores isolamentos. Em Portugal se diz que as casas não estão preparadas para o frio... E do norte da Europa sim ... E verdade mas é será que os do norte da Europa estão preparados para o calor. Em boa verdade é que o que chamamos de muito frio .. Para eles é somente algum frio e o que chamamos de calor para eles será muito calor .. Porque os corpos estão habituados a realidades diferentes. 
Não me parece saudável falar de duas realidades bem distintas nem em clima nem em poder económico. 
Portugal continua a ser um dos países mais seguros e melhores para se viver. Para mim viver melhor e segurança estão directamente ligadas.
Finalmente não entendo a necessidade que alguns tem em só dizer mal do nosso país.


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2019 às 13:56)

Introdução  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2019.9918/pagina-34#post-715176

E cá está:







Acrescento que a tendência de Fevereiro não é muito melhor:






Em termos de padrão atmosférico, Jan e Fev são semelhantes:






Média '81-'10 vs Média 2011-2018:






Por outras palavras, não fiquem admirados se o anticiclone continuar intenso neste mês.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Fev 2019 às 13:57)

Meteorologia?
Quanto a isso .. O Anticiclone é dono e senhor este ano ..  E até final do mês pouco deverá chover em mais um Inverno bem seco por estas bandas!! Veremos agora como serão os próximos meses !


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Fev 2019 às 13:58)

Vendo os modelos a longo prazo parece que na segunda quinzena há possibilidade de se estabelecer o AA na Escandinávia abrindo espaço para bons eventos de chuva e/ou frio por cá, a acompanhar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Fev 2019 às 13:58)

Orion disse:


> Por outras palavras, não fiquem admirados se o anticiclone continuar intenso neste mês.



Ficava era admirado se não continuasse


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Fev 2019 às 14:02)

Cagarro disse:


> Em relação a incêndios florestais, que eu tenha conhecimento a maior parte dos canadianos felizmente não são pirómanos. Isso é coisa para malucos! Tanto que a realidade das matas não é igual à que se vê por cá Tudo limpinho! Há um grande controlo


Mesmo assim, com "Tudo limpinho!", o Homem continua a ser a principal causa dos incêndios no Canadá.


> In Canada, two-thirds of all forest fires are caused by people, while lightning causes the remaining third.


Fonte


> On average 40% of wildfires in British Columbia are person-caused by activities such as open burning, the use of engines or vehicles, dropping burning substances such as cigarettes, or any number of other human-related activities that can create a spark or a heat source sufficient to ignite a wildfire.


Fonte


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2019 às 14:05)

Não vou analisar todos os meses mas para curiosidade, aqui deixo o caso de Março.











O ligeiro enfraquecimento da crista anticiclónica é tendencialmente mais benéfico para o litoral norte.


----------



## rozzo (4 Fev 2019 às 14:14)

Até há uns poucos anos atrás (início desta década), estudava-se e faziam-se artigos científicos a mostrar a tendência (muito significativa) de perda de precipitação no mês de Março...
Agora no clima desta década perdeu todo o sentido essa tendência, pois na verdade estamos num padrão recorrente de invernos "falhados" e atrasados, com bastante precipitação na sua fase final, incluindo Março. 

Mas  isso serve precisamente para perceber e demonstrar, que apesar da tendência inequívoca a largo-prazo de aquecimento e diminuição da precipitação, há mesmo ciclos a escalas decadais que vão dominando a variabilidade que vemos.
São essas duas escalas que as pessoas têm dificuldade no geral em perceber e em conseguir separar.


----------



## Cagarro (4 Fev 2019 às 14:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mesmo assim, com "Tudo limpinho!", o Homem continua a ser a principal causa dos incêndios no Canadá.
> 
> Fonte
> 
> Fonte



Não tanto como em Portugal:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/observ...-incendios-no-alasca-e-canada-diz-a-nasa/amp/

E continua ... https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sa...-e-pais-europeu-mais-afectado-pelos-incendios

Dados da Comissão Europeia, de 2006, dizem que Portugal é o país do Sul da Europa que mais incêndios florestais teve nos últimos 25 anos, e que é um dos que tem uma maior área do seu território destruída por este flagelo. Aliás  a situação de Portugal é mais preocupante, tendo em conta que é 5 ou 6 vezes menor que Espanha quanto mais comparar com um dos maiores países do mundo ...
São outras realidades por mais que digam o contrário...


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2019 às 14:35)

O anticiclone (em média) tem vindo ganhar intensidade e dimensão. São valores relativamente pequenos mas a tendência é interessante tendo em conta o reduzido período temporal.

Claro que continuarão a haver diferenças mensais e sazonais. É improvável que o anticiclone algum dia fique permanentemente fixo nas redondezas mas quem sabe? 

Publicar as tendências mensais e sazonais dará um tópico massivo. Fica para algum dia


----------



## jamestorm (4 Fev 2019 às 14:39)

A única solução para portugal é trabalhar mais em conjunto com Espanha ou mesmo fazer uma união que passaria a chamar-se Ibéria. Sempre que posso vejo a meteorologia da TVE e vejo como estão a anos luz da tuga, e como nisso em outras coisas também. Espanha é um país a serio e portugal não! Ate na luta contra as alterações Espanha está na Frente, foi o país que mais plantou na europa floresta autóctone e que mais projectos de reflorestação tem em curso, enquanto Portugal foi exactamente o contrario,,,Portugal é o pais com menos projectos de reflorestação e foi o que mais perdeu floresta na ultima década. Olhar para Espanha é olhar para o futuro, Portugal infelizmente não se vê que tenha força nem talento pra ser um país forte e que se dignifique, será cada vez mais um pais de emigração se continuar assim (nem tem nada a ver com governos, mas sim numa forma de funcionar estruturalmente falhada).


----------



## Cagarro (4 Fev 2019 às 14:40)

Orion disse:


> O anticiclone (em média) tem vindo a intensificar-se lentamente. Valores relativamente pequenos mas a tendência é interessante tendo em conta o reduzido período temporal.
> 
> Claro que continuarão a haver diferenças mensais e sazonais. Improvável que o anticiclone algum dia vá ficar fixo nas redondezas mas quem sabe?
> 
> Publicar as tendências mensais e sazonais dará um tópico massivo. Fica para algum dia


As supostas alterações climáticas só se fazem sentir nas áreas próximas ao anticiclone  porque de resto, não faz sentido falar nisso.


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2019 às 14:45)

Cagarro disse:


> As supostas alterações climáticas só se fazem sentir nas áreas próximas ao anticiclone  porque de resto, não faz sentido falar nisso.



A posição do(s) anticiclone(s) influencia(m) a posição e trajeto das depressões. No fim do dia não há malta 'imune'.

Claro que falar em aquecimento quando está a nevar é sempre complicado. Enfim, há que esperar pelo verão e ter paciência no inverno


----------



## jamestorm (4 Fev 2019 às 14:46)

https://www.publico.pt/2018/12/30/l...orre-alentejo-ha-camelo-entra-algarve-1855033
E para quem está muito orgulhoso da nossa cortiça, não comecem a trabalhar para proteger o sobreiro que dentro de 2 décadas poucos vão restar.
Em estudo francês disse que quase todas as árvores de grande porte do Alentejo terão morrido nas próximas décadas.


----------



## Cagarro (4 Fev 2019 às 14:52)

Orion disse:


> A posição do(s) anticiclone(s) influencia(m) a posição e trajeto das depressões. No fim do dia não há malta 'imune'.
> 
> Claro que falar em aquecimento quando está a nevar é sempre complicado. Enfim, há que esperar pelo verão e ter paciência no inverno



Esperar pelo verão ?? Mas em que estação é que estamos?
Resumindo, por estas paragens é verão o ano inteiro. 
O paraíso para uns e o inferno para outros.
Que venha o próximo bloqueio!


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2019 às 15:43)

Cagarro disse:


> O Canadá se não tivesse um clima salubre para seres humanos e toda a diversidade de animais que possui não era habitado.
> E no entanto, é a 9 maior economia mundial, e o lar de múltiplos ecossistemas, albergando uma grande variedade de seres vivos que instintivamente se adaptaram às condições climáticas do meio em que vivem.
> Em Portugal há mais pessoas que morrem devido aos incêndios e ao calor que no Canadá devido ao frio. Sabe qual é o problema português ? Somos tão pequeninos e  arrogantes que julgamos sempre que somos  a ultima bolacha do pacote!
> Há mais mundo lá fora para além de Portugal!



E o que ser habitado, nos dias que correm, tem a haver com a salubridade do clima?
A Sibéria, a Amazónia e o Sahara também têm cidades com a presença permanente de pessoas.
E o Canadá, não tem uma diversidade assim tão espetacular, tendo em conta o seu tamanho, devido a um fator chave: latitude... Talvez seja antes, «biodiverso» quanto baste, tendo em conta as suas condições.
E sim, tal como já tinha dito, concordo que as realidades económicas e sociais, entre Portugal e o Canadá, são bem diferentes.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Fev 2019 às 16:04)

jamestorm disse:


> ou mesmo fazer uma união que passaria a chamar-se Ibéria.



Isso é que era bom! Andou a Brites de Almeida a despachá-los à pazada para isso. Quem achar Espanha um espectáculo, pode sempre ir para lá. Eu, para lá não vou, mas vou lá com muito gosto. Mas também digo que ter um mundo à disposição e escolher Espanha como exemplo seria como alguém poder ter acesso a qualquer carro do mundo e escolher um Fiat. Desculpa lá, Pek! Absolutamente nada contra Espanha e/ou Espanhóis mas já não há pachorra para esta ideia peregrina que somos um que não sei como acabou como dois. Nada contra estabelecer parcerias com Espanha (ou outro país qualquer) que possam ser benéficas para ambas as partes mas temos mais de 900 anos de história como país independente.


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2019 às 16:15)

jamestorm disse:


> https://www.publico.pt/2018/12/30/l...orre-alentejo-ha-camelo-entra-algarve-1855033
> E para quem está muito orgulhoso da nossa cortiça, não comecem a trabalhar para proteger o sobreiro que dentro de 2 décadas poucos vão restar.
> Em estudo francês disse que quase todas as árvores de grande porte do Alentejo terão morrido nas próximas décadas.



O sobreiro até é protegido, mas devia-se fazer mais e melhor pela sua conservação. E nem é só o sobreiro, mas várias outras árvores autóctones (algumas bem mais raras e desconhecidas pela generalidade das pessoas).

E concordo que estrategicamente, Portugal tem algumas coisas a aprender com a Espanha, mas dispenso várias coisas que são praticadas em Espanha, entre as quais a quantidade maciça de agricultura intensiva (e baseada fortemente em químicos), coisa que vemos felizmente, (ainda e espero que para sempre...) em muito menor escala em Portugal.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Fev 2019 às 16:19)

Já nem falo do óbvio que é haver uma parte considerável de Espanhóis que têm vontade de ser independentes de Espanha, quanto mais o dois em um de serem dependentes de Espanha e Portugal. Teremos certamente a aprender com Espanha como teremos a aprender coisas com quase qualquer nação do mundo mas é só isso.


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Fev 2019 às 16:21)

Cagarro disse:


> Não estou a querer falar mal. Estou a dar apenas a minha opinião.
> O clima actual de Portugal é doentio!
> Cada vez mais baseado em extremos climáticos que não fazem bem a nada!
> No Canadá ninguém sofre com a humidade nem o calor ou o frio. As pessoas por norma evitam sair de casa em dias extremados, tanto que até  o governo manda toda a gente pra casa. . Aqui trabalha se pra ganhar uma miséria, seja debaixo de sol ou de chuva...
> ...



Check this out
*Humans responsible for more than 400 B.C. wildfires so far this season*
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/can...ore-than-400-bc-wildfires-so-far-this-season/

On heating
https://www150.statcan.gc.ca/n1/pub/16-001-m/2008006/5212652-eng.htm


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2019 às 16:49)

Orion disse:


> Publicar as tendências mensais e sazonais dará um tópico massivo. Fica para algum dia



Cá fica o resumo. Dezembro é o caso mais chocante.







Meses mais notáveis - intensificação do anticiclone

Maio - Crista anticiclónica mais intensa que favorece mais bloqueios






Dezembro






Menos anticiclone...

Abril - Enfraquecimento da crista






Outubro - anticiclone mais móvel e fraco na região dos Açores; núcleo tendencialmente mais para sudoeste






Novembro - o núcleo dos Açores situado ligeiramente mais para oeste. Útil para o surgimento de _cut-offs_ ao largo da PI.






Muitas vezes a malta aqui escreve que o anticiclone está marado, criticando a posição e duração do bloqueio.

À semelhança do aquecimento global, também a pressão de superfície tem que ser avaliada com base em médias/anomalias.

Há meses mais estranhos que outros mas em geral (e em média!) o núcleo dos Açores tem estado onde teoricamente devia estar. Já em relação às cristas anticiclónicas a história é outra 

No território português diferentes posições do anticiclone podem gerar um estado do tempo semelhante. Mas para muitos outros locais nem sempre é o caso. É o que há


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2019 às 17:22)

Orion disse:


> Muitas vezes a malta aqui escreve que o anticiclone está marado, criticando a posição e duração do bloqueio.





Orion disse:


> Há meses mais estranhos que outros mas em geral (e em média!) o núcleo dos Açores tem estado onde teoricamente devia estar. Já em relação às cristas anticiclónicas a história é outra



Atenção que não estou a menosprezar a preocupação alheia. O caso é sério tendo em conta o clima português (Jan de 2019 não está incluído):











Era bom se esta média trimestral estivesse extremamente enviesada pela anomalia de Dezembro. Infelizmente não é o caso.

---

Acho que há algum tempo publiquei boa parte destas cartas. Bom, fica para relembrar


----------



## Cagarro (4 Fev 2019 às 19:29)

belem disse:


> E o que ser habitado, nos dias que correm, tem a haver com a salubridade do clima?
> A Sibéria, a Amazónia e o Sahara também têm cidades com a presença permanente de pessoas.
> E o Canadá, não tem uma diversidade assim tão espetacular, tendo em conta o seu tamanho, devido a um fator chave: latitude... Talvez seja antes, «biodiverso» quanto baste, tendo em conta as suas condições.
> E sim, tal como já tinha dito, concordo que as realidades económicas e sociais, entre Portugal e o Canadá, são bem diferentes.



A partir do momento que um determinado tipo de clima seja doentio, reflecte se na qualidade de vida social. Minha mãe por exemplo só em Portugal é que sofre reumatismo devido à humidade e ao calor. Quando vai ao Canadá o reumatismo desaparece por completo.
Já disseste tudo: Biodiversidade quanto baste! Quem nunca saiu deste pequeno rectângulo, é normal ver as coisas por outro prisma. Não censuro sequer...


----------



## Stinger (4 Fev 2019 às 20:07)

Neste último episódio nao creio que caiu muita neve, vejo fotos com cenarios de pouca neve e muito descobertos.

Ate a serra da estrela deve ter menos neve que a zona a norte do lado espanhol.

Lembro da serra da estrela com camadas enormes de 3 metros de espessura...

Manzaneda tambem deve estar engraçada 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2019 às 21:15)

rozzo disse:


> Até há uns poucos anos atrás (início desta década), estudava-se e faziam-se artigos científicos a mostrar a tendência (muito significativa) de perda de precipitação no mês de Março...
> Agora no clima desta década perdeu todo o sentido essa tendência, pois na verdade estamos num padrão recorrente de invernos "falhados" e atrasados, com bastante precipitação na sua fase final, incluindo Março.
> 
> Mas  isso serve precisamente para perceber e demonstrar, que apesar da tendência inequívoca a largo-prazo de aquecimento e diminuição da precipitação, há mesmo ciclos a escalas decadais que vão dominando a variabilidade que vemos.
> São essas duas escalas que as pessoas têm dificuldade no geral em perceber e em conseguir separar.



Será que os estudos como o SIAM reflectem bem a alteração do clima, tenho cá as minhas dúvidas, quando dizem que a precipitação no Outono e na Primavera vão diminuir e a precipitação passará a ser maior no Inverno, tenho cá as minhas dúvidas.

Quando, a realidade aponta para o contrário e duvido muito que o Outono e a Primavera percam precipitação quando são nessas estações que ocorrem sempre as precipitações mais intensas seja agora ou tinham sido há 20/30 anos atrás. 

Se formos, fazer uma consulta, sobre notícias de precipitação intensa no Algarve, aponta quase sempre para o Outono e a Primavera.


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2019 às 21:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quando, a realidade aponta para o contrário e duvido muito que o Outono e a Primavera percam precipitação quando são nessas estações que ocorrem sempre as precipitações mais intensas seja agora ou tinham sido há 20/30 anos atrás.
> 
> Se formos, fazer uma consulta, sobre notícias de precipitação intensa no Algarve, aponta quase sempre para o Outono e a Primavera.



Altura das _cut-offs_. Também há questões quando se usa médias.

Chover 200 mms em 2 dias ou em 15 dias são cenários com consequências muito diferentes. Num mundo mais quente até podes ter alguns anos com acumulados muito acima da média. Paralelamente, basta não haver _cut-offs_ durante algum tempo para haver uma colossal seca.

Acrescento que os maiores aumentos de temperatura serão tendencialmente registados nas regiões menos quentes. O mundo pode estar mais quente e os desertos não chegarem aos 70º 

---

Entretanto, e como já falei da Austrália...


----------



## Cagarro (4 Fev 2019 às 21:27)

belem disse:


> E o Canadá, não tem uma diversidade assim tão espetacular.



Em Portugal, se fizermos uma média geral, estamos acostumados a ter nove meses de muito sol, e dois ou três meses de chuva. Ponto!
 No Canadá as coisas são bem diferentes.

Para começar, as estações do ano são nitidamente percebidas e estão sincronizadas, no que diz respeito ao dia e hora de começo e término, daí que falar em alterações climáticas neste país não faz sentido. Em Portugal talvez faça...!

O Canadá tem temperaturas e relevos variados, existindo neste país uma infinidade de lagos, mais de dois milhões se não estou em erro...
Afinal de contas a latitude sempre importa!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Fev 2019 às 21:38)

Não se esqueçam que este tópico é para falar sobre meteorologia e não sobre política.


----------



## Candy (4 Fev 2019 às 21:42)

Boas,

Alguém conhece um site 
ww8. noticiasmeteo. ml ?

Enviaram-me um link e eu por impulso cliquei mas aquilo não abre. Estou em dúvida se existe esse site ou se foi vírus que me enviaram. Escrevi com espaços propositadamente para não clicarem logo. 
Estou inclinada para que seja mais um site de tangas, mas...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Fev 2019 às 21:43)

Cagarro disse:


> Em Portugal, se fizermos uma média geral, estamos acostumados a ter nove meses de muito sol, e dois ou três meses de chuva. Ponto!
> No Canadá as coisas são bem diferentes.
> 
> Para começar, as estações do ano são nitidamente percebidas e estão sincronizadas, no que diz respeito ao dia e hora de começo e término, daí que falar em alterações climáticas neste país não faz sentido. Em Portugal talvez faça...!
> ...


O que não faz sentido é comparar o clima de um país com uma área de 92 000 km2 com outro 100 vezes maior...
E já nem falo das generalizações...


----------



## Cagarro (4 Fev 2019 às 21:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> O que não faz sentido é comparar o clima de um país com uma área de 92 000 km2 com outro 100 vezes maior...
> E já nem falo das generalizações...



O que não faz sentido é falar em alterações climáticas como se todos os países tivessem o clima de Portugal, e pior, afirmar que o segundo maior país do mundo não possui diversidade à custa da sua latitude....

Começem a sair um pouco do pequeno casulo em que vivem, a sério! Viajem, abram fronteiras, e olhem o mundo com olhos de ver.

Há mais vida para além de Portugal.

Como já dizia o outro: pequeninos e arrogantes!


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2019 às 21:56)

Cagarro disse:


> Para começar, as estações do ano são nitidamente percebidas e estão sincronizadas, no que diz respeito ao dia e hora de começo e término, daí que falar em alterações climáticas neste país não faz sentido. Em Portugal talvez faça...!



 https://www.canada.ca/en/environment-climate-change/services/climate-change/impacts.html



Orion disse:


> Acrescento que os maiores aumentos de temperatura serão tendencialmente registados nas regiões menos quentes.


----------



## Cagarro (4 Fev 2019 às 22:03)

Orion disse:


> https://www.canada.ca/en/environment-climate-change/services/climate-change/impacts.html



Ainda assim, as estações são mais definidas que em Portugal! Facto! 

Portugal tem sempre a sombra do anticiclone. Canadá não!


----------



## Cagarro (4 Fev 2019 às 22:06)

Orion disse:


> https://www.canada.ca/en/environment-climate-change/services/climate-change/impacts.html


Falta actualizar aí o inverno de 2018/2019 que em alguns locais bateu até recordes de temperatura. Certamente o gráfico vai descer


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2019 às 22:22)

Cagarro disse:


> A partir do momento que um determinado tipo de clima seja doentio,



Clima doentio ? Por favor isso não existe 

Não brinque com factos científicos. Aquela história de não existir anticiclone dos Açores então nem se fala...



Cagarro disse:


> As supostas alterações climáticas só se fazem sentir nas áreas próximas ao anticiclone  porque de resto, não faz sentido falar nisso.





As alterações climáticas são globais, não se limitam aos anticiclones; estes, por sua vez, já são por si móveis.



Cagarro disse:


> No Canadá as coisas são bem diferentes. Para começar, as estações do ano são nitidamente percebidas e estão sincronizadas, no que diz respeito ao dia e hora de começo e término, daí que falar em alterações climáticas neste país não faz sentido.



Ridículo...  Com o permafrost canadiano a migrar 150 km para norte em 50 anos, isso não é obra das alterações climáticas?



Cagarro disse:


> Resumindo, por estas paragens é verão o ano inteiro.




Estaremos a falar de planetas diferentes; por cá (Hemisfério Norte do Planeta Terra), o Verão é definido como a estação do ano entre o Solstício de Junho e o Equinócio de Setembro.


----------



## Cagarro (4 Fev 2019 às 22:33)

Gerofil disse:


> Clima doentio ? Por favor isso não existe
> 
> Não brinque com factos científicos.



Pra mim e pra muitas pessoas é "doentio"! Humidade e calor q.b.

Um país que vive quase sempre à sombra de um anticiclone, e que à custa disso vê quase sempre as suas estações comprometidas, faz todo o sentido falar em alterações climáticas. Por outro lado, nem todos os países têm o clima que Portugal tem.

Além disso,  P o r t u g a l é, entre os países europeus, um dos menos frios durante o inverno, tanto que muitos turistas dos países nórdicos escolhem o país como destino de inverno e vão felizes e saltitantes tomar banho na praia....um dos países com mais dias de sol, uma média de 300 por ano....
Ora se isto não é um clima "doentio", pois saudável muito menos o é!


----------



## Cagarro (4 Fev 2019 às 22:50)

Gerofil disse:


> As alterações climáticas são globais, não se limitam aos anticiclones; estes, por sua vez, já são por si móveis..



Sim, os anticiclones costumam ser móveis, o que não é o caso do Anticiclone dos Açores que condiciona quaze sempre o estado do tempo português seja verão, seja de inverno 

Então limitam se a quê? Explique o porquê de alguns paises terem as suas estações percebidas mesmo com as alterações climáticas em curso?

Explique porque há países menos soalheiros que Portugal? Explique o porquê de Portugal e ilhas estarem ultimamente num padrão anticiclónico anual pouco variável....

A resposta eu até sei. Vai dar sempre ao mesmo...


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2019 às 23:01)

Cagarro disse:


> Sim, os anticiclones costumam ser móveis, o que não é o caso do Anticiclone dos Açores que condiciona quaze sempre o estado do tempo português seja verão, seja de inverno



 https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-c...k-of-devastating-warming-report-idUKKCN1PT1X7

Todos os países nas redondezas dos anticiclones têm o seu 'tempo' condicionado por eles. Mas novamente, não há ninguém imune. Acrescento que só há monotonia meteorológica nos desertos e os anticiclones são razoavelmente móveis mas não desaparecem.



Cagarro disse:


> Então limitam se a quê? Explique o porquê de alguns paises terem as suas estações definidas mesmo com as alterações climáticas em curso?



Os países árticos também têm enormes variações nas horas de luz, por exemplo. Isso ajuda muito.



Cagarro disse:


> Explique porque há países menos soalheiros que Portugal? Explique o porquê de Portugal e ilhas estarem ultimamente num padrão anticiclónico anual pouco variável....



 http://www3.inpe.br/crs/crectealc/pdf/camila.pdf

Onde há anticiclone, há bloqueios prolongados.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Fev 2019 às 01:09)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguém conhece um site
> ww8. noticiasmeteo. ml ?
> ...


Penso que chegou a existir mas por algum motivo já não é possível acedê-la. Lembro de ver várias pessoas no facebook a partilharem os artigos deste site. É/Era um site de tangas.


----------



## Cagarro (5 Fev 2019 às 01:51)

Orion disse:


> Onde há anticiclone, há bloqueios prolongados.



Já disseste tudo. Certíssimo! Depois desta
"I rest my case.

É o que eu ando aqui a dizer desde o início, mas parece que houve quem se ofendesse mais pelo termo que usei ao dirigir me ao clima português... Enfim  mentalidades!

Quanto aos bloqueios, e falando novamente no caso canadiano porque foi aquele que eu vivi mais de perto, (daí ter feito a comparação das estações definidas daquele país com as  "estações" portuguesas) não me lembro das altas pressões criarem bloqueios eternos naquelas latitudes como acontece por aqui. Sim, lá também faz sol e calor mas em nada se compara ao português...

A ideia que tenho é que os anticiclones são muito mais móveis naquelas paragens se fizermos um termo de comparação com o caso português.
E é precisamente por causa da posição do anticiclone dos Açores que em Portugal as estações não são tão notórias como são no Canadá ou em outros locais que não tenham sempre a sombra anticiclónica  em cima das suas cabeças..

Em Portugal passa se do Inverno para a Primavera, com muita naturalidade, ou desta última para o Verão sem haver muita diferença, se exceptuarmos as temperaturas.
Um país que tem mais de 3000 horas de sol anuais, não pode ter as suas estações do ano resolvidas.
Com o aumento da temperatura,  aliado à presença constante do anticiclone, Portugal vai sofrer graves consequências de falta de água .
O nosso país tem de começar a investir na floresta nativa, na agricultura diversificada, na poupança de água, e valorizar a biodiversidade e o carácter da sua paisagem. Só assim será possível salvar o país nos anos próximos e vindouros de se tornar um deserto....

Aliás, já existem até previsões que a península ibérica pode vir mesmo a transformar se em deserto em 2100 se o clima continuar a ser aquilo que é....



https://www.google.com/amp/s/observ...ar-se-num-deserto-ate-ao-final-do-seculo/amp/


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2019 às 08:53)

Cagarro disse:


> Quanto aos bloqueios, e falando novamente no caso canadiano porque foi aquele que eu vivi mais de perto, (daí ter feito a comparação das estações definidas daquele país com as "estações" portuguesas) não me lembro das altas pressões criarem bloqueios eternos naquelas latitudes como acontece por aqui.





Cagarro disse:


> A ideia que tenho é que os anticiclones são muito mais móveis naquelas paragens se fizermos um termo de comparação com o caso português.
> E é precisamente por causa da posição do anticiclone dos Açores que em Portugal as estações não são tão notórias como são no Canadá ou em outros locais que não tenham sempre a sombra anticiclónica em cima das suas cabeças..








Quase teclas como se o caso português fosse único no mundo. Há outros anticiclones oceânicos semi-permanentes com efeitos climáticos semelhantes.

Comparar países em latitudes semelhantes é razoável. Comparar países em latitudes completamente distintas não faz sentido. Nem é preciso ir buscar o Canadá. Pode-se comparar Portugal com a Finlândia ou com a Suécia. Nestes 2 países também não há anticiclone semi-permanente.

Os anticiclones oceânicos situam-se por volta dos 30º de latitude em ambos os hemisférios. Movem-se e 'deformam-se' mas mais cedo ou mais tarde 'voltam' para o seu local. Faz parte da circulação atmosférica 'normal'.

Quanto à noção de clima 'doentio', isso é bastante relativo e vou mais além...






A maior parte da população do Canadá vive nas zonas climáticas menos agrestes, incluindo aquela que tanto elogias (este/sudeste). Porque não há mais gente a viver no centro-sul do Canadá? O verão aparenta ser porreiro:






Felizmente para a malta de lá, o Canadá tem uma economia que permite ter todas as benesses de um país desenvolvido como por exemplo aquecimento. Se não fosse o caso, as críticas seriam outras.


----------



## Cagarro (5 Fev 2019 às 09:33)

Eu sei que o caso português não é único  mas também a nível mundial é dos poucos casos globais, atendendo ao número de anticiclones oceânicos e a sua respectiva posição.
Se os bloqueios e a posição das altas fazem parte de uma circulação atmosférica "normal"  então vamos aceitar a realidade do nosso clima como NORMAL e deixemos nos de lamurias.
Aceitemos o clima normal que temos, enquanto outros vivem o seu. O que aqui pode ser considerado normal  noutros locais não é. Há muita gente que sofre com o clima húmido e quente português  e é aconselhada a respirar o ar de outras paragens pelos médicos. Por alguma razão é! Quem sofre de reumatismo por exemplo, experimente ir de férias ao Canadá, assim como os nórdicos vêm para Portugal apanhar sol na praia durante o Inverno . .
Nem todos os países à mesma latitude de Portugal têm o mesmo clima, uma vez que nem todos são influenciados pelo mesmo anticiclone.

Em relação no Canadá a maioria da população estar concentrada relativamente mais à sul-leste, não se deve à posição do anticiclone, até porque ele nem é semi permanente  mas sim ao maior número de horas de sol, e mesmo assim o clima apesar de continental é outro, uma vez que por aquelas bandas o anticiclone é muito mais móvel, e chover no verão é muito normal. Já aqui ...

De qualquer forma  li algures numa notícia qualquer do ano passado que o futuro climático de Portugal está condenado devido à quase eterna actividade do anticiclone.
Ou seja, enquanto que por cá fala se em "aquecimento global"  com a presença cada vez mais de bloqueios atmosfericos em qualquer altura do ano, ( que até é normal dada a latitude do país e consequente influência anticiclonica) outros andam a congelar no inverno, e a ver as suas estações a progredir de forma mais normalizada seja com aquecimento global ou não, daí que não faça mais sentido hoje falar em estações em Portugal ...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2019 às 09:49)

O Canadá possui quatro estações bem distintas, particularmente nas regiões mais habitadas ao longo da fronteira com os EUA. No verão, as temperaturas durante o dia podem atingir 35ºC ou mais, ao passo que no inverno temperaturas de -25ºC são comuns.

Esperemos pelas alterações previstas para ver o suposto clima "doentio" ter também por cá contraste térmicos de 60 ºC entre o Inverno e o Verão como no Canadá. Por alguma razão os tipos de clima em Portugal são temperados e no Canadá são predominantemente continentais (por outros palavras, como já foi dito, é como se estivesse a comparar os climas de Portugal com os climas da Finlândia).

Que seria do Canadá se o Sol atingisse a altura na esfera celeste que atinge em Portugal?


----------



## Cagarro (5 Fev 2019 às 10:02)

É sempre bom podermos comparar o nosso país com outros que têm as suas estações bem definidas para termos a verdadeira ideia de seca meteorológica versus alterações climáticas.
Às vezes pensamos que no mundo inteiro o aquecimento global é semelhante ao nosso. 
O problema climático de Portugal chama se anticiclone, assim como há uns que sofrem com a mesma influência, e outros não. 
Posto isto, fica tudo dito!


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2019 às 10:20)




----------



## Cagarro (5 Fev 2019 às 10:40)

Pek disse:


>



Sim é verdade. 
Tal como 50%da população portuguesa está concentrada apenas no litoral oeste porque o interior está desertificado, e não é atractivo para ninguém. 
São outras realidades que alguns não entendem. 

E pasma: lá não há bloqueios anticiclónicos! 
Há coisas fantásticas, eu sei!


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2019 às 10:44)

Pek disse:


>





> But one surprisingly insightful method for looking at population density is deceivingly simple: just put a dot on the map for every town with 1,000 people or more, and the results will give you a sense of where people live on a macro scale.







Se não existisse a Serra Nevada a Califórnia seria mais seca. Em contrapartida poderia haver mais precipitação - e população - no centro-oeste dos EUA.

Até há bem poucos países árticos e boa parte deles são produtores de petróleo. Sempre ajuda.

Se Alberta, província do Canadá, (por exemplo) não tivesse petróleo a densidade populacional seria ainda menor.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2019 às 10:55)

Cagarro disse:


> Tal como 50%da população portuguesa está concentrada apenas no litoral oeste porque o* interior está desertificado, e não é atractivo para ninguém*.



Mesmo assim o interior de Portugal tem uma densidade populacional maior que a maior parte do Canadá  
Não imaginava que a maior parte do Canadá não fosse atractivo... 

São mesmo realidades que alguns não entendem...


----------



## belem (5 Fev 2019 às 11:16)

Cagarro disse:


> A partir do momento que um determinado tipo de clima seja doentio, reflecte se na qualidade de vida social. Minha mãe por exemplo só em Portugal é que sofre reumatismo devido à humidade e ao calor. Quando vai ao Canadá o reumatismo desaparece por completo.
> Já disseste tudo: Biodiversidade quanto baste! Quem nunca saiu deste pequeno rectângulo, é normal ver as coisas por outro prisma. Não censuro sequer...



Não sabia que era esse tipo de coisas (como o reumatismo da tua mãe) que definiam o que é um clima doentio ou não. Aliás, acho que se formos a analisar as coisas de forma desinteressada, nem sequer existem climas doentios, neste planeta (mas talvez seja a minha forma científica (e menos sentimental) de analisar este tipo de assuntos).

Quanto à segunda parte, não entendi o que queres dizer.... Achas que nunca saí de Portugal?


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2019 às 11:21)

Não é necessário ir ao Canadá... 





















No 53% da Espanha vive apenas o 5% da população


Valores dignos do Ártico...

P.S.: Aliás, isso afecta directamente ao relatório de fenômenos meteorológicos...


----------



## Cagarro (5 Fev 2019 às 11:26)

Gerofil disse:


> Mesmo assim o interior de Portugal tem uma densidade populacional maior que a maior parte do Canadá
> Não imaginava que a maior parte do Canadá não fosse atractivo...
> 
> São mesmo realidades que alguns não entendem...





Pois é... Pena não ser aproveitada... sem falar que tem poucos recursos naturais ou até nenhum se for a comparar com o Canadá,  mas isso fica para outro capítulo.
Vá, Portugal é o melhor mesmo...! 
Até no clima que tem...! 
Daqui a cem anos voltamos a falar...
Arrogantes até ao fim!


----------



## belem (5 Fev 2019 às 11:32)

Cagarro disse:


> Em Portugal, se fizermos uma média geral, estamos acostumados a ter nove meses de muito sol, e dois ou três meses de chuva. Ponto!
> No Canadá as coisas são bem diferentes.
> 
> Para começar, as estações do ano são nitidamente percebidas e estão sincronizadas, no que diz respeito ao dia e hora de começo e término, daí que falar em alterações climáticas neste país não faz sentido. Em Portugal talvez faça...!
> ...



Não vou comentar as tuas observações e teorias sobre os climas, as mudanças climáticas e os lagos do Canadá...

Falávamos da biodiversidade limitada pela latitude, que se observa no Canadá (assim como em qualquer país à sua latitude), e dentro desse contexto, mas expressa de forma diferente, tens também algum paralelismo, nas zonas áridas e quentes.
Frio extremo. calor extremo, aridez, todos limitam de alguma forma, a biodiversidade no nosso planeta.


----------



## Cagarro (5 Fev 2019 às 11:33)

belem disse:


> Não sabia que era esse tipo de coisas (como o reumatismo da tua mãe) que definiam o que é um clima doentio ou não. Aliás, acho que se formos a analisar as coisas de forma desinteressada, nem sequer existem climas doentios, neste planeta (mas talvez seja a minha forma científica (e menos sentimental) de analisar este tipo de coisas).
> 
> Quanto à segunda parte, não entendi o que queres dizer.... Achas que nunca saí de Portugal?




Tu é que sabes se saíste ou não...
Eu estou a falar com conhecimento porque vivi no estrangeiro. Já alguns limitam se a escrever tonterias no computador sem nunca terem saído do país..  Por isso acham que são sempre os melhores em tudo sem saberem aceitar qualquer tipo de crítica.
Sim  vocês são mesmo muito bons, excepto quando levam o ano inteiro aqui no fórum a chorar por falta de chuva... mas claro, o clima português mesmo assim é sempre o melhor do planeta.
Orgulhem se sempre daquilo que são!


----------



## belem (5 Fev 2019 às 11:37)

Cagarro disse:


> Tu é que sabes se saíste ou não...
> Eu estou a falar com conhecimento porque vivi no estrangeiro. Já alguns limitam se a escrever tonterias no computador sem nunca terem saído do país..  Por isso acham que são sempre os melhores em tudo sem saberem aceitar qualquer tipo de crítica.
> Sim  vocês são mesmo muito bons, excepto quando levam o ano inteiro aqui no fórum a chorar por falta de chuva... mas claro, o clima português mesmo assim é sempre o melhor do planeta.
> Orgulhem se sempre daquilo que são!



Que confusão...

E nunca vi ninguém aqui dizer que o clima Português é o melhor do planeta... Não há climas melhores, há é climas mais propícios a certos fenómenos, que outros.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2019 às 11:44)

A prepósito do nosso clima "doentio"... Não preciso de sair de Portugal para perceber que que a maior parte da população do Canadá vive em áreas urbanas onde a edificação não permite que os raios solares, por serem muito inclinados devido à latitude, quase nunca incidem directamente sobre o solo; grande parte da população urbana no Canadá raramente se expõe directamente aos raios solares (nem chega se calhar a ver o sol durante vários meses do ano) e nem capta vitamina D... 



Cagarro disse:


> Arrogantes até ao fim!


 Nunca discutas com um idiota; ele arrasta-te até ao nível dele, e depois vence-te em experiência


----------



## dahon (5 Fev 2019 às 11:48)

Para mim o melhor clima do mundo é ali na zona norte da Venezuela, mais propriamente no lago Maracaibo, junto da foz do rio Catatumbo.
Tudo o resto meh...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Fev 2019 às 11:52)

dahon disse:


> Para mim o melhor clima do mundo é ali na zona norte da Venezuela, mais propriamente no lago Maracaibo, junto da foz do rio Catatumbo.
> Tudo o resto meh...


Concordo. 
Aquela frequência de noites de trovoada é o sonho de qualquer meteolouco.


----------



## Cagarro (5 Fev 2019 às 11:58)

Até agora o que mais tenho lido são pessoas a querer dizer o contrário. Daqui a pouco só falta dizerem que o Canadá tem menos população que Portugal 
Enfim  não vou alongar mais esta conversa sem sentido com pessoas que desconhecem outras realidades, sem ser aquela que os livros e os gráficos mostram, com o intuito apenas de comprometer sempre as opiniões dos outros, exactamente por saberem que estão limitados a anticiclone todo o ano...
As mentalidades quando estão formatadas a olhar o mundo de uma determinada forma, muito dificilmente saberão aceitar e respeitar outras críticas/opiniões /...
Dei o meu testemunho. Alguns por teimosia preferiram entrar em picardia.
Sejam sempre felizes com o clima que têm, e não entrem em desespero sempre que outros locais vejam cair o elemento branco na estação certa e vocês não .. Aceitem a porcaria de clima que têm, ou então emigrem de uma vez.
O clima português é propício a secas. Ponto final!
Esperar o inverno neste país é uma utopia, até porque se não fosse pelas temperaturas ele nem existia... 
Ah, e se não voltar a chover em 2019, ou 2020,  não se lastimem tanto. Afinal de contas é normal.

Dou por encerrado este assunto

Viva sempre Portugal e viva o futebol!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Fev 2019 às 12:07)

Acho que se impõe urgentemente a secção 'Cantinho da Parvoíce', no Off Topic, como sugeri há umas semanas. Na altura era uma sugestão em tom de brincadeira para desanuviar e não haver tanto post off topic nos tópicos existentes, mas parece-me que agora é uma necessidade.


----------



## belem (5 Fev 2019 às 12:11)

Cagarro disse:


> Até agora o que mais tenho lido são pessoas a querer dizer o contrário. Daqui a pouco só falta dizerem que o Canadá tem menos população que Portugal
> Enfim  não vou alongar mais esta conversa sem sentido com pessoas que desconhecem outras realidades, sem ser aquela que os livros e os gráficos mostram, com o intuito apenas de comprometer sempre as opiniões dos outros, exactamente por saberem que estão limitados a anticiclone todo o ano...
> As mentalidades quando estão formatadas a olhar o mundo de uma determinada forma, muito dificilmente saberão aceitar e respeitar outras críticas/opiniões /...
> Dei o meu testemunho. Alguns por teimosia preferiram entrar em picardia.
> ...



O que recomenda aos outros, devia recomendar a si mesmo.


----------



## comentador (5 Fev 2019 às 12:33)

Bom dia,

O que para aqui vai com o clima do Canadá x Portugal.

Bem pela falta de eventos de chuva em Portugal temos de ir falando sobre alguma coisa.

Sr. Cagarro, exprimi a minha opinião e é a que referi no comentário há 2 dias atrás.Não conheço o Canadá, mas tenho familiares próximos que lá viveram e vivem ainda alguns e falam-me do clima do Canadá. Entenda uma coisa são países a latitudes diferentes e com climas diferentes, estarmos aqui a discutir as diferenças ou querer que Portugal seria muito melhor que o Canadá, é perder tempo. Se não gosta do clima Português, porque não volta para o Canadá?! A vida é só uma e deveremos estar onde nos sentimos melhor.

Sr. Joralentejano, pouco se cultiva no nosso inverno em Portugal? És Alentejano e com tantas fotografias que tiras às paisagens não te apercebes que a maioria dos terrenos estão ocupadas com os cereais de inverno, pastagens e algumas culturas hortícolas. São culturas com ciclo longo e que precisam do frio do inverno para produzirem. Muitos desconhecem fisiologia vegetal, mas a maioria das plantas se não passarem pelo frio, não conseguem produzir.  No nosso país, continua a ser maior área das culturas de sequeiro (semeadas no outono/inverno) que as áreas ocupadas com culturas de regadio. 

O excesso de humidade/frio ou calor não agrava certas doenças nas pessoas, é verdade, Mas é errado associar isso especialmente à humidade/frio/calor, lembrem-se que há muitos mais factores, poluição, alimentação, medicamentos. É claro que os extremos agravam as doenças, mas são doenças provocadas por outras causas.

Referi-me ao facto do clima mediterrâneo ser um clima saudável para a agricultura e continua a sê-lo, e lembrem-se que faz falta nas nossas condições haver frio de inverno e calor de verão pois o nosso ecossistema está adaptado. O facto de haver mais doenças e pragas na agricultura e não só, devem-se em boa percentagem a contaminações de produtos agrícolas vindos do exterior. Coisa que não existia antes. O oídio, míldio, algumas pragas nas batatas, escaravelho da palmeira entre outras vieram de material contaminado. Há 50 anos atrás não as tínhamos cá!!  É preciso haver cuidado com o que se diz para não culpar a 100%  as alterações climáticas as responsáveis pela existência de tantas doenças e pragas. Elas estão cá por trouxeram-nas do exterior. E muitas doenças nos humanos a mesma coisa, não é só o frio/calor/humidade. Isso sempre existiu cá com a diferença de agora existirem mais extremos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Fev 2019 às 13:18)

Comparar Canada com Portugal será como comparar eua com Portugal ... Tanto em economia como no clima. Ou seja não tem nada a ver. 
Não compreendo estas analogias e muito menos compreendo o que pretendem retirar delas. 
Já agora a fronteira entre gostos pessoais e ressentimento/desilusão pode ser por vezes muito ténue


----------



## rozzo (5 Fev 2019 às 13:24)

A discussão está a ficar um bocado para lá mesmo do "off-topic", e parece-me que em breve ainda entra em discussão pessoal, ou pior, insulto...
Portanto... *Encerrem o assunto por aqui sff!*

Obrigado.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Fev 2019 às 14:05)

Avaliando pelos últimos anos uma coisa é certa daqui a 10 anos não haverá água no sul do país, pelo menos para manter o nosso atual estilo de vida. Tenho passado pelo Baixo Alentejo todos os meses e a situação é miserável! O ano passado na mesma altura miserável era, tendo a Primavera entre aspas salvado um pouco a situação.
Atualmente com este regime até as culturas de Inverno estão em risco! Outro problema é a regressão dos ecossistemas. Onde antes se produzia 100 só vai produzir 50 pelo que forçosamente vamos ter de aumentar as importações. Mas lá está da mesma forma que vamos com 7 anos secos podemos ter uns 4 ou 5 húmidos (não me parece)...


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2019 às 16:39)

Uma pérola do passado episódio de frio na América do Norte.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (5 Fev 2019 às 17:53)

Resumindo:


*Querem sol* *e tempo quente*, vão para África ou América do Sul (exclui Argentina);
*Querem neve e tempo frio*, vão para o Canadá ou Rússia;
*Querem muita fruta da terra*, vão para os países tropicais de onde chove com abundância.
*Querem espaço e não serem chateados*, vão para o Deserto mas levem um contentor de água por trás para não ficarem secos.
*Querem um clima temperado, sem muito frio nem muito calor*, vão para Portugal.

Simples


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Fev 2019 às 19:11)

A emigração pode ser uma pena, é um facto. Mas às vezes é um alívio.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Fev 2019 às 19:28)

As previsões meteorológicas realmente este ano estão uma seca em todos os sentidos. .  Tanto nem se fala delas nem aqui neste tópico. 
Aqui por Faro o que posso que este é mais um dos muitos invernos seguidos secos que temos tido .. Mas este até ao momento ainda consegue superar 2004-2005!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2019 às 19:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> As previsões meteorológicas realmente este ano estão uma seca em todos os sentidos. .  Tanto nem se fala delas nem aqui neste tópico.
> Aqui por Faro o que posso que este é mais um dos muitos invernos seguidos secos que temos tido .. Mas este até ao momento ainda consegue superar 2004-2005!



Em Janeiro de 2005 não choveu em Faro, ao contrário deste ano. Portanto, ainda não houve nenhum mês de Inverno com 0 mm, por isso, pior não é.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Fev 2019 às 20:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Janeiro de 2005 não choveu em Faro, ao contrário deste ano. Portanto, ainda não houve nenhum mês de Inverno com 0 mm, por isso, pior não é.



O Inverno climatologico vai desde Dezembro a Fevereiro.
Em Dezembro de 2004 choveu 40 mm. Este ano tivemos em faro cerca de 7mm em Dezembro . ...uns 7 mm em Janeiro e neste momento cerca de 15 mm em Fevereiro. Por isso disse que está talvez a ser pior do que 2004-2005 ... Mas volto a frisar que refiro aos meses de Inverno.


----------



## Marco pires (5 Fev 2019 às 21:54)

resumidamente, não se vê nada mais que AA
acho que o pessoal nem se atreve a comentar os modelos.

Alguma razão nefasta para a minha mensagem ter sido editada?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Fev 2019 às 00:23)

Voltando ao tema da meteorologia, parece que vamos ter alguma chuva nos próximos dias, sobretudo no Norte e Centro. Dia 10 deverá chover em todo o país, à exceção da costa do Sotavento Algarvio e da região de Sagres.  Não deverá chover muito a sul do Tejo, mas será essencial para manter o solo ensopado.


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2019 às 16:10)




----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2019 às 17:41)

Resumo e relatório.






---



> The forecast for the global average surface temperature for the five-year period to 2023 is predicted to be near or above 1.0 °C above pre-industrial levels, says the Met Office.



 https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/news/releases/2019/forecast-suggests-earths-warmest-period & https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/news/2019/global-surface-temperature-in-2018


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2019 às 17:50)




----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2019 às 23:10)

Variável  Correlação com a anomalia da pressão de superfície (dados de Dezembro). Comparação das saídas das 0z/12z.

O modelo chinês (CMA) é mesmo mau quando comparado com os restantes a que a malta deste fórum está habituado (isto é para ti @Tonton )

Só é pena que o modelo britânico seja ainda mais opaco que o IFS (ECMWF). É consistentemente o 2º melhor modelo no hemisfério norte e há ocasiões é o melhor em termos globais (devido ao desempenho no hemisfério sul).


----------



## Tonton (7 Fev 2019 às 00:50)

Orion disse:


> Variável  Correlação com a anomalia da pressão de superfície (dados de Dezembro). Comparação das saídas das 0z/12z.
> 
> O modelo chinês (CMA) é mesmo mau quando comparado com os restantes a que a malta deste fórum está habituado (isto é para ti @Tonton )
> 
> Só é pena que o modelo britânico seja ainda mais opaco que o IFS (ECMWF). É consistentemente o 2º melhor modelo no hemisfério norte e há ocasiões é o melhor em termos globais (devido ao desempenho no hemisfério sul).



Eu quero lá saber se o CMA acerta ou não, é preciso é algo que levante o moral das tropas...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Fev 2019 às 09:24)

Bom dia
Olhando aos modelos parece existir ali uma pequena janela de oportunidade algures depois do dia 18 Fevereiro ... Enquanto que ao mesmo tempo a previsão mensal do ecm lá se vai divertindo numa mudança de padrão depois do dia 18 com as semanas 18 a 25... 26 A 2 é 3 a 10 Março com precipitação acima da média. Na verdade tem sido assim desde o mês de Dezembro.
Veremos o que vai acontecer .. Mas eu até que já vou começando a gostar deste tempo !


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Fev 2019 às 09:39)

Eu olhando os modelos aquilo que vejo é uma profunda tristeza! Só me vem flashback´s de 2017 à cabeça !  Contudo ainda temos cerca de dois meses para continuar a "sonhar" ! Até ao lavar dos cestos, é vindima  Olha lá @joselamego , o ano passado foste tu que sempre tiveste aquele feeling que Março é que ia ser , e foi  Este ano ainda não li nada sobre isso! A coisa mantem-se , ou nem por isso?!!


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2019 às 09:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Eu olhando os modelos aquilo que vejo é uma profunda tristeza! Só me vem flashback´s de 2017 à cabeça !  Contudo ainda temos cerca de dois meses para continuar a "sonhar" ! Até ao lavar dos cestos, é vindima  Olha lá @joselamego , o ano passado foste tu que sempre tiveste aquele feeling que Março é que ia ser , e foi  Este ano ainda não li nada sobre isso! A coisa mantem-se , ou nem por isso?!!


Olá Ricardo ,
Verdade, no ano passado tive esse feeling 
Março terá alguma chuva , mas nada que se compare como no ano passado, infelizmente ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2019 às 12:14)

Desculpem o desabado... Mas que pasmaceira de tempo...


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2019 às 13:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Eu olhando os modelos aquilo que vejo é uma profunda tristeza! Só me vem flashback´s de 2017 à cabeça !  Contudo ainda temos cerca de dois meses para continuar a "sonhar" ! Até ao lavar dos cestos, é vindima  Olha lá @joselamego , o ano passado foste tu que sempre tiveste aquele feeling que Março é que ia ser , e foi  Este ano ainda não li nada sobre isso! A coisa mantem-se , ou nem por isso?!!


Em 2017 foi preciso chegar a primavera para termos algumas entradas de Norte que inclusive resultaram em neve aos 300m aqui na zona  Espero que este ano a coisa mude mais cedo, já é tempo de vir frio e chuva de jeito.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Fev 2019 às 14:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Estava só a meter.me contigo  Não existem anos iguais, claro! Mas pegando na janela de oprotunidade que o @Aurélio Carvalho falou, o *GFS* insiste num cenário muito favorável a partir das 84h (dia 15) e prologando o mesmo até ás 384h, e aparentemente com o SUL também ele a ser muito brindado  É muito tempo, já se sabe, mas vai dando moral à malta! O chinês já não esta sozinho @Tonton ! Ora vejamos as ditas cartas
> 
> *84h ás 192h..*
> 
> ...



O engraçado é que a run do ECM também vê alguma coisa a partir das 216/240 h... Mas, sinceramente e como vai o Inverno, creio que não deve passar de um devaneio dos modelos...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Fev 2019 às 15:57)

c0ldPT disse:


> Em 2017 foi preciso chegar a primavera para termos algumas entradas de Norte que inclusive resultaram em neve aos 300m aqui na zona  Espero que este ano a coisa mude mais cedo, já é tempo de vir frio e chuva de jeito.



Mas por aqui nem a Primavera salvou o Inverno 2016/17! Dos Invernos mais secos que me lembro, só batido por 2005! Esperemos que as previsões a médio e longo prazo se concretizem mesmo, senão poderemos vir a ter um Verão terrível!


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Fev 2019 às 16:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mas por aqui nem a Primavera salvou o Inverno 2016/17! Dos Invernos mais secos que me lembro, só batido por 2005! Esperemos que as previsões a médio e longo prazo se concretizem mesmo, senão poderemos vir a ter um Verão terrível!


Sim mas por aqui também não houve muito mais a acrescentar depois desse evento, apenas algumas trovoadas em Abril e depois disso ficou meses sem chover  Péssimo foi, espero que não se repita.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Fev 2019 às 17:51)

Olha olha 20°c de máxima para a semana!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (8 Fev 2019 às 19:40)

Meus caros, estar a aguardar que previsões de modelos a 240 horas se concretizem é tão fiável como enviar um foguetão artesanal em direcção a uma cratera lunar e esperar que lá alune. Nem sairá da atmosfera. Se estamos a aguardar por um Março que salve o desamparo que foi o inverno a Sul, bem podemos sonhar. Os anos não se repetem e o de 2019 não irá, certamente, replicar o de 2018 no que respeita à Primavera chuvosa.


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2019 às 19:51)

Exato, prever tanto tempo seco, como tempo húmido (de forma segura e fiável), para o resto do mês de Fevereiro, é complicado, imaginem prever o tempo para Março...
Não vamos perder a esperança e vamos ter calma.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Fev 2019 às 20:29)




----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2019 às 20:57)

A saída das 12 está bastante idêntica quer no GFS quer no ECM, venha de lá as cut-off's, isso é que é bom.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Fev 2019 às 11:48)

Ya .. Mas o que se esquecem é de ver que as operacionais têm estado bem distantes da média do ensemble  . . Tanto que hoje já nem sobra nada !


----------



## bandevelugo (9 Fev 2019 às 12:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Um vídeo formidável, todos deviam ver. Guião cativante, imagens estupendas, música à altura, muito bom. Obrigado luismeteopt


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (9 Fev 2019 às 12:29)

Bem mas que pasmaceira esta este inverno, chove 2 ou 3 dias depois tá quase um mês sem chover, e as previsões continuam desoladoras.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Fev 2019 às 12:31)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Bem mas que pasmaceira esta este inverno, chove 2 ou 3 dias depois tá quase um mês sem chover, e as previsões continuam desoladoras.


Bem-vindo ao fórum, coruchense.


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Fev 2019 às 13:27)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Bem mas que pasmaceira esta este inverno, chove 2 ou 3 dias depois tá quase um mês sem chover, e as previsões continuam desoladoras.



Bem-vindo!!!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2019 às 13:55)

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2019 às 18:47)

Já não passa uma destas há algum tempo. Com força de furacão


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2019 às 19:28)

lserpa disse:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Inverno a entrar muito bem pelo Arquipélago dos Açores


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2019 às 20:57)

O que se quer são trovoadas destas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Fev 2019 às 21:13)

Cada vez está mais provavel o surgimento da chuva daqui a alguns dias. Deverá ser temporário mas pelo menos será alguma chuva.


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2019 às 11:14)

Bem melhor do que o próximo pós-frontal


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2019 às 11:37)

De vez em quando o anticiclone é generoso. Infelizmente, acontece poucas vezes.

275.5K = 2.35º 






 http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/extremos.clima/index.jsp?page=extreme_az.xml


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Fev 2019 às 12:20)

Muitas divergências nos modelos para os dias 15 .. A cerca de 132 h e depois para os dias 18 e 19 !
Tudo pode acontecer !


----------



## lserpa (10 Fev 2019 às 12:57)

Orion disse:


> De vez em quando o anticiclone é generoso. Infelizmente, acontece poucas vezes.
> 
> 275.5K = 2.35º
> 
> ...



Bem que o meu pai me falava de muito frio no Pico e de neve em casa dele... algo que me custava a entrar... mas não é que ele tinha razão! Seria épico uma entrada destas! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Fev 2019 às 16:50)

Parece que dia 15 Fevereiro teremos o regresso da chuva por estas bandas!!


----------



## Marco pires (10 Fev 2019 às 20:21)




----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2019 às 20:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Parece que dia 15 Fevereiro teremos o regresso da chuva por estas bandas!!



Só se for com o GFS porque com o ECM até Domingo muito pouco choverá por aqui. 

A depressão aparece nos dois modelos, só que o GFS mostra ela mais próximo de Portugal enquanto o ECM afasta ela de Portugal muito pouco afectará o Algarve.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (10 Fev 2019 às 23:04)

*É incrível como o efeito do AA faz romper a frente de chuva, tão necessária para o o SUL do país!






Afinal parece que o Tejo separou as águas (NORTE) da secura (SUL).*


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Fev 2019 às 23:25)




----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2019 às 10:22)

Deve haver grande variabilidade entre meses. Fico à espera das depressões/_cut-offs_ que poderão trazer ar (excessivamente) húmido e quente:






Início tranquilo da época de furacões e risco acrescido no Pacífico Central:






El Niño?






É possível (MetOffice)


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2019 às 11:32)

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/climate/seasonal-to-decadal/gpc-outlooks/ens-mean

&

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/climate/seasonal-to-decadal/gpc-outlooks/glob-seas-prob

O MetOffice deverá publicar hoje a nova previsão trimestral.


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2019 às 12:00)

Orion disse:


> https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/climate/seasonal-to-decadal/gpc-outlooks/ens-mean
> 
> &
> 
> ...


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (11 Fev 2019 às 17:03)

Pela previsão do gfs, neve acima dos 600 no pico 500 em São Jorge, será que é desta. É certo que por causa da humidade se deva aumentar a cota pelo menos 200 metros mesmo assim está bom.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2019 às 18:59)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mais uma saída, mas um adiamento! Foge tudo de PC como o "diabo foge da cruz"!  Que "escudo" poderoso, impressionante!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É mesmo vedade o AA, parece uma verdadeira vassoura que varre toda a precipitação que possa vir na nossa direcção.
Não era má ideia que o mes de março fosse igual ao do ano passado, e já assim sofremos bem que chegue com a seca, quanto mais agora nesta situação, os produtores de milhos estão de "mãos e pés atados", como se costuma dizer, pois se não chover muita gente nem sequer vai começar as sementeiras, seria muito bom que eu me enganasse face a este cenário.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Fev 2019 às 23:57)

Parece me claramente que o gfs continua a ser o modelo que mais aposta em alguma mudança de padrão a médio prazo .. E a longo prazo acima das 240 h .. Existe tendência para tempo mais estável salvo algumas saídas !


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2019 às 00:35)

Anticiclone quase na média até dia 9.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Fev 2019 às 07:12)

E quase tudo o vento leva .. 
Toda a chuva prevista está a ser a tirada para cima das 240h


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2019 às 09:39)

Quem quer uma borrasca destas?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Fev 2019 às 09:51)

Bom dia 
E quando se pensava que íamos ter uma mudança de padrão eis que mais uma vez os modelos retiraram quase tudo e quase nada sobra.
A pasmaceira é para continuar ... E agora em principio resta esperar para ver o que Março nos reserva... Sendo que eu estou a espera de um marco chuvoso ...


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Fev 2019 às 09:52)

Orion disse:


> Quem quer uma borrasca destas?



Ao passar de 1002 mbars para 959 mbars em menos de 24 h (43 mbars) ia ser considerada uma "Mega Ciclogénese Nuclear"   Já estou a imaginar a capa do CM


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (12 Fev 2019 às 10:14)

Com a dorsal africana a renovar-se continuamente sobre a Península, bem podem esperar sentados por uma mudança de padrão meteorológico. Ela ocorrerá, algures num tempo impreciso, eventualmente no outono de 2019. Março será muito diferente do de 2018.


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2019 às 10:40)

A previsão do MetOffice não é grande coisa. Mais incerteza para o final da primavera.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2019 às 10:43)

ECMWF

Perspectiva de uma mudança significativa da circulação geral da atmosfera a partir da próxima semana, com o deslocamento do anticiclone dos Açores para sul e a consolidação da corrente de oeste sobre a latitude do arquipélago dos Açores e de Portugal Continental. Este novo panorama sinóptico será favorável à alteração dos estados do tempo predominantes, tanto no arquipélago dos Açores como de Portugal Continental, favorecendo a aproximação e passagem da frente polar que espera-se que venha a favorecer a ocorrência de tempo instável com chuva em todo o território de Portugal Continental ao longo de um vasto período de tempo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Fev 2019 às 10:44)

A pasmaceira é normal  ... Pois no nosso clima haver este tipo de bloqueios é perfeitamente normal. 
Nós anos 70 tivemos outonos muito secos e invernos muito chuvosos .. Agora temos o contrário . . Chama se variabilidade climática. 
A choradeira fica para aqueles que acham isto anormal ... E este sim é um tipo de clima muito bom !


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Fev 2019 às 10:50)

Gerofil disse:


> espera-se que venha a favorecer a ocorrência de tempo instável com chuva em todo o território de Portugal Continental ao longo de um vasto período de tempo.



Esperemos que sim. "Cá em baixo é que se bebe"


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2019 às 10:51)

O modelo alemão continua a mostrar uma colossal NAO- em Março


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2019 às 10:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ao passar de 1002 mbars para 959 mbars em menos de 24 h (43 mbars) ia ser considerada uma "Mega Ciclogénese Nuclear"   Já estou a imaginar a capa do CM


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2019 às 11:04)

Para os entusiastas das imagens de satélite, o GOES 17 (o mais recente satélite da NOAA) ficará operacional hoje às 18h UTC.

O Pacífico Este e Central terá agora imagens de altíssima resolução (e a cores) à semelhança do que já acontece no Atlântico (ver por exemplo aqui e aqui).

Logo deverá haver anúncio  https://twitter.com/NOAASatellites


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2019 às 13:33)

Os profetas andam por aí, já apontam para chuva só para o Outono.  As profecias começam a vir, o deserto ainda aparecerá brevemente no Seguimento Livre. 

O ano passado, a história era a mesma, a choradeira, o deserto que não ia chover mais até 2040. 

Oh profetas, dizem lá aí os números que saem hoje no Euromilhões para ganhar o jackpot.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Fev 2019 às 15:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo vedade o AA, parece uma verdadeira vassoura que varre toda a precipitação que possa vir na nossa direcção.
> Não era má ideia que o mes de março fosse igual ao do ano passado, e já assim sofremos bem que chegue com a seca, quanto mais agora nesta situação, os produtores de milhos estão de "mãos e pés atados", como se costuma dizer, pois se não chover muita gente nem sequer vai começar as sementeiras, seria muito bom que eu me enganasse face a este cenário.



Já sabemos que não existe ano iguais, mas mais que engraçado se isso viesse a acontecer , é a importância disso acontecer! Mas contínuo a acreditar que a partir de dia 18 / 20 podermos ter alguma mudança, agora como as coisas estão resta saber o que vai ou não chover! Mas com deslocação do "Antílope" para Sul , é certo que alguma coisa choverá!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Fev 2019 às 17:15)

Pois é neste momento ainda está previsto que chova no dia 18 mas brevemente tudo poderá mudar.
Nestas runs das 12h o AA volta a ganhar bastante força !


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2019 às 17:21)

Um pouco mais cedo.


Portal oficial das imagens  https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/index.php

Por cá, a EUMETSAT só começará a lançar a próxima geração de satélites - equivalentes aos GOES 16 e 17 - a partir de 2021.

O visualizador indígena - EUMETVIEW - estava inicialmente previsto para ficar operacional há mais de 2 anos. Entretanto foram adicionadas mais algumas opções mas a resolução continua péssima. Algum dia, esperançosamente, acabará por ser uma ferramenta decente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Fev 2019 às 20:05)

Em relação ao ecm nada de novo  ... alguma chuva nos dias 17 e 18.. Mas ainda algo incerto !


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (12 Fev 2019 às 21:09)

Com a dorsal africana a renovar-se continuamente sobre a Península, bem podem esperar sentados por uma mudança de padrão meteorológico. Ela ocorrerá, algures num tempo impreciso, eventualmente no outono de 2019. Março será muito diferente do de 2018.


Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A pasmaceira é normal  ... Pois no nosso clima haver este tipo de bloqueios é perfeitamente normal.
> Nós anos 70 tivemos outonos muito secos e invernos muito chuvosos .. Agora temos o contrário . . Chama se variabilidade climática.
> A choradeira fica para aqueles que acham isto anormal ... E este sim é um tipo de clima muito bom !





Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A pasmaceira é normal  ... Pois no nosso clima haver este tipo de bloqueios é perfeitamente normal.
> Nós anos 70 tivemos outonos muito secos e invernos muito chuvosos .. Agora temos o contrário . . Chama se variabilidade climática.
> A choradeira fica para aqueles que acham isto anormal ... E este sim é um tipo de clima muito bom !


Os bloqueios no nosso clima são normais, mas a predominância dos mesmos e a sua repetição é que não é normal. Só alguém que não tem registos comparativos dos anos de 1970 com a actualidade é que pode fazer uma análise extemporânea como o meu caro amigo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Fev 2019 às 22:11)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Com a dorsal africana a renovar-se continuamente sobre a Península, bem podem esperar sentados por uma mudança de padrão meteorológico. Ela ocorrerá, algures num tempo impreciso, eventualmente no outono de 2019. Março será muito diferente do de 2018.
> 
> 
> Os bloqueios no nosso clima são normais, mas a predominância dos mesmos e a sua repetição é que não é normal. Só alguém que não tem registos comparativos dos anos de 1970 com a actualidade é que pode fazer uma análise extemporânea como o meu caro amigo.



Boa noite 
Os registos podem ser consultados na página do IPMA. A informação que disponibilizo está de acordo com aquela que o IPMA tem no seu site numa prespectiva nacional.
Nada mais a acrescentar .... 
Boa noite


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Fev 2019 às 22:37)

É o que eu digo, e já digo isto desde o início de fevereiro: a situação atual parece a mesma que no ano de 2015, com um outono muito chuvoso e o resto dos meses muito secos. As previsões do Accuweather não estão a mostrar sinais de mudança... até maio!!!  Tempo seco continuamente, com apenas alguns dias de exceção! 

Vendo então bem as coisas, esperemos que o próximo ano hidrológico (2019-2020) seja muito mais chuvoso que este, se possível quereremos um ano hidrológico parecido com o de 2013/2014.


----------



## Tonton (12 Fev 2019 às 22:53)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A pasmaceira é normal  ... Pois no nosso clima haver este tipo de bloqueios é perfeitamente normal.
> Nós anos 70 tivemos outonos muito secos e invernos muito chuvosos .. Agora temos o contrário . . Chama se variabilidade climática.
> A choradeira fica para aqueles que acham isto anormal ... E este sim é um tipo de clima muito bom !





Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Com a dorsal africana a renovar-se continuamente sobre a Península, bem podem esperar sentados por uma mudança de padrão meteorológico. Ela ocorrerá, algures num tempo impreciso, eventualmente no outono de 2019. Março será muito diferente do de 2018.
> 
> 
> Os bloqueios no nosso clima são normais, mas a predominância dos mesmos e a sua repetição é que não é normal. Só alguém que não tem registos comparativos dos anos de 1970 com a actualidade é que pode fazer uma análise extemporânea como o meu caro amigo.



Por um lado, a "variabilidade climática" não pode ser invocada para ditar como normal uma inversão de padrões - a isso chama-se antes "alteração climática".
Por outro lado, num cenário destes, as componentes estatística e de persistência que, normalmente, orientam as tendências modeladas, perdem muito do seu valor, dado que a estatística não se verifica e a persistência se torna imprevisível.
Ou seja, aí, sim, a variabilidade é muito maior, tal como o grau de imprevisibilidade.
Daí que também seja descontextualizado, tentar profetizar persistências, muito menos a longo prazo, como até ao Outono...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2019 às 23:34)

Há um ano atrás, o fórum andava assim: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2018.9618/pagina-102 não muito diferente de agora. 

Uns apostavam no sol, outros em devaneios, mas certo foi o que a realidade nos mostrou um final de Fevereiro e início de Março bastante tempestuoso, com 2 tornados na mesma semana a atingir a zona de Faro e a causar avultados prejuízos nos concelhos de Faro e Olhão.

Ninguém aqui, pode afirmar com 100% certeza que a Primavera vai ser seca, quando a mesma basta um dia com uma cut-off para fazer a média nos meses de Março, Abril ou Maio, por isso, eu cá não ponho as minhas mãos no fogo e tudo pode mudar num ápice. 

O Homem pensa que domina a Natureza, mas é a Natureza que domina o Homem.


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Fev 2019 às 23:56)

péssimas saidas quer do ECM quer do GFS


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Fev 2019 às 01:03)

Venha o tempo que vier .... Não haverá cenário de seca grave nem agrícola nem hídrica e isso será sempre o mais importante !!


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (13 Fev 2019 às 03:15)

Tonton disse:


> Por um lado, a "variabilidade climática" não pode ser invocada para ditar como normal uma inversão de padrões - a isso chama-se antes "alteração climática".
> Por outro lado, num cenário destes, as componentes estatística e de persistência que, normalmente, orientam as tendências modeladas, perdem muito do seu valor, dado que a estatística não se verifica e a persistência se torna imprevisível.
> Ou seja, aí, sim, a variabilidade é muito maior, tal como o grau de imprevisibilidade.
> Daí que também seja descontextualizado, tentar profetizar persistências, muito menos a longo prazo, como até ao Outono...


Meus caros senhores. Quando fiz o comentário estava a socorrer-me de alguma subtil ironia. Sequer os modelos meteorológicos, a curto e médio prazo são confiáveis nas previsões, como poderia eu antever o outono de 2019? Contudo, tenho idade que me baste para registos fiáveis desde meados da década de 1970 e posso seguramente afirmar que a persistência destes bloqueios anticiclónicos é actualmente substancial face há 30 ou 40 anos. Quem aponta para os registos do IPMA que lhes dê boa leitura e análise e compare os acumulados anuais de precipitação há quatro décadas e em diferentes estações nacionais, particularmente no Sul do país, com os de agora. Provavelmente serão os mesmos para quem as alterações climáticas não passam de poluções juvenis nocturnas.


----------



## Microburst (13 Fev 2019 às 09:18)

Só sei é que na praceta onde agora moro no Laranjeiro desde o fim-de-semana que já temos andorinhas, e que durante o dia de ontem e esta manhã têm estado atarefadas a reconstruir os seus ninhos nos locais habituais.


----------



## baojoao (13 Fev 2019 às 10:07)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Venha o tempo que vier .... Não haverá cenário de seca grave nem agrícola nem hídrica e isso será sempre o mais importante !!


Desculpe  a minha ignorância, mas como pode afirmar isso com certeza?
Eu por aqui, mantendo-se as coisas como estão, já estou a ver a mesma situação de 2017. Pouca chuva, a Barragem de Fagilde ficará sem água num instante(pois apenas quando começar a ficar preocupante as Câmaras se vão lembrar de fazer avisos de poupança de água). Vamos esperar que pelo menos não se repitam os incêndios de outubro.


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2019 às 11:53)

Um ciclone destes seria horrendo mas parece que não falta muito para uma mudança de padrão. Certamente vão aparecer umas depressões mais intensas nas redondezas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Fev 2019 às 12:59)

baojoao disse:


> Desculpe  a minha ignorância, mas como pode afirmar isso com certeza?
> Eu por aqui, mantendo-se as coisas como estão, já estou a ver a mesma situação de 2017. Pouca chuva, a Barragem de Fagilde ficará sem água num instante(pois apenas quando começar a ficar preocupante as Câmaras se vão lembrar de fazer avisos de poupança de água). Vamos esperar que pelo menos não se repitam os incêndios de outubro.



Existem algumas barragens que parecem um caso de estudo pois chova o que chova pouco se alteram. Exemplo: barragem de monte da rocha.
Certezas são com base em analogias com outros anos ... Mas existirão sempre locais problemáticos.


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2019 às 13:25)

No caso dos Açores as previsões sugerem que vem aí muito nevoeiro. O frio fica para o ano


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2019 às 13:33)

A porra do "antílope" não se vai embora... quando é que abre a época de caça?


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2019 às 14:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A porra do "antílope" não se vai embora... quando é que abre a época de caça?



Em principio a partir de dia 17 a chuva regressa resta saber se é para ficar ou é apenas uma situação passageira.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2019 às 14:17)

António josé Sales disse:


> Em principio a partir de dia 17 a chuva regressa resta saber se é para ficar ou é apenas uma situação passageira.


Deus queira!


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2019 às 17:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Há um ano atrás, o fórum andava assim: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2018.9618/pagina-102 não muito diferente de agora.
> 
> Uns apostavam no sol, outros em devaneios, mas certo foi o que a realidade nos mostrou um final de Fevereiro e início de Março bastante tempestuoso, com 2 tornados na mesma semana a atingir a zona de Faro e a causar avultados prejuízos nos concelhos de Faro e Olhão.
> 
> ...


Ninguém pode afirmar com 100% de certezas que a Primavera vai ser seca, mas podemos afirmar tendências ou é proibido?
A tendência é que esta Primavera seja seca e quente, é isso que apontam os modelos, se vão acertar? Não sei, espero que não, mas também acredito que esta Primavera será muito mais seca que o ano passado, e lá por termos tido um inverno seco, que sucedeu a uma Primavera chuvosa, não quer dizer que este ano seja igual.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2019 às 18:13)

António josé Sales disse:


> Em principio a partir de dia 17 a chuva regressa resta saber se é para ficar ou é apenas uma situação passageira.


Parece-me uma situação passageira, o tempo seco deverá prevalecer até ao fim do mês.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2019 às 18:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece-me uma situação passageira, o tempo seco deverá prevalecer até ao fim do mês.



 Não é isso que apontam as previsões do IPMA 

Como eu já referi ontem, o anticiclone dos Açores muda de posição e para a próxima semana irá estabelecer-se a corrente de oeste sobre o arquipélago dos Açores e Portugal Continental, abrindo caminho à entrada de perturbações atlânticas.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2019 às 18:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece-me uma situação passageira, o tempo seco deverá prevalecer até ao fim do mês.


Pode ser que o padrão mude mas temos de aguardar as próximas saídas dos modelos para termos mais certezas, de facto a chuva está a fazer muita falta era bom que  chovesse  durante muito tempo seguido.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2019 às 18:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Não é isso que apontam as previsões do IPMA
> 
> Como eu já referi ontem, o anticiclone dos Açores muda de posição e para a próxima semana irá estabelecer-se a corrente de oeste sobre o arquipélago dos Açores e Portugal Continental, abrindo caminho à entrada de perturbações atlânticas.


Não me parece sinceramente... aliás as últimas saídas dos modelos ainda reforçam mais a presença do AA sobre a PI.
Tirando a chuva de Domingo/ segunda-feira, já pouco ou nada deve chover até ao fim do mês.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2019 às 19:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Não é isso que apontam as previsões do IPMA
> 
> Como eu já referi ontem, o anticiclone dos Açores muda de posição e para a próxima semana irá estabelecer-se a corrente de oeste sobre o arquipélago dos Açores e Portugal Continental, abrindo caminho à entrada de perturbações atlânticas.


Previsões essas que irão mudar após esta última saída do ECM. 
Para além de alguma chuva dia 17/18, a única mudança que vejo é o anticiclone a ir para sul dos Açores mas a estender-se em crista até à Europa, ficando a PI na mesma.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Fev 2019 às 19:07)

Atenção que essa chuva (em quantidades minimamente) decentes ainda está longe de estar garantida como podemos assistir com esta saída do ecm das 12h.
Domingo será gélido e depois teremos a subida da temperatura ao longo da semana devido a uma corrente de sul ou sudoeste. 
No final da próxima semana voltam as temperaturas destes dias. 
Possivelmente acima dos 20C !!!


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2019 às 19:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Previsões essas que irão mudar após esta última saída do ECM.
> Para além de alguma chuva dia 17/18, a única mudança que vejo é o anticiclone a ir para sul dos Açores mas a estender-se em crista até à Europa, ficando a PI na mesma.


Uma imagem, que vale por mil palavras...
https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf/runs/2019021312/ECM1-192.GIF?13-0


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2019 às 19:19)

As rajadas estão mais ou menos realistas. O cavamento é que se calhar está um bocadinho exagerado. Seria um ciclone com força de furacão.






É esperar para ver. Certo mesmo é que vem instabilidade.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (13 Fev 2019 às 19:28)

Bem até já para domingo a chuva é menos, enfim... continuar com esta pasmaceira este inverno, só espero que Março traga eventos bons.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2019 às 20:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Previsões essas que irão mudar após esta última saída do ECM.
> Para além de alguma chuva dia 17/18, a única mudança que vejo é o anticiclone a ir para sul dos Açores mas a estender-se em crista até à Europa, ficando a PI na mesma.



Alguma incoerência entre modelos? Ainda agora estive a rolar o Modelo GFS 500 hPa e o que posso constatar é que o modelo prevê a passagem de sucessivos cavados uns atrás de outros sobre Portugal Continental a partir do próximo fim de semana. Serei eu que estarei errado?


----------



## jamestorm (13 Fev 2019 às 21:03)

incrivel este Inverno está a ser grande pasmaceira...e aina houve algumas paginas a dizer que seria um inverno chuvoso e com eventos de entradas frias...nada disso...tudo muito fraquinho. Agora nao deve faltar muito para o Calor.


----------



## Marco pires (13 Fev 2019 às 21:56)

que pessimismo, eu até entendo que existam razões para isso, mas calma pessoal que nem ainda estamos a meio de fevereiro e já estão a deitar a toalha ao chão.
de facto este inverno está a ser um nojo, mas ainda temos dois meses em que muita coisa pode acontecer, o AA não vai durar para sempre a fazer bloqueio, é impossível e algum dia terá que ceder, vamos manter a esperança que o inverno ainda vai a tempo de se salvar.


----------



## Walker (13 Fev 2019 às 22:07)

A barragem do monte da Rocha, é neste momento, na minha opinião, uma situação muito preocupante.
No ano passado foi "salva", por uma semana de chuva intensa, (estava com 9%) mas ficou apenas salvo erro com a cota por volta dos 28%. Os seus afluentes, rio Sado, ribeiras talvez 2 dignas desse nome, são o grande problema, no encaixe de água na bacia. O que aconteceu nos últimos anos, foi quando os terrenos estavam ensopados, e os afluentes a correr deixava de chover. Aliado a isto tudo, não sei como nem porque carga de aguá existiu essa decisão, a barragem começou a abastecer outras vilas e aldeias, triplicando em muito o seu consumo, até a bem pouco tempo era só a vila de Castro verde, claro que agora decidiram iniciar uma obra com ligação, salvo erro a barragem do roxo, para receber água do alqueva, mas não sei sinceramente as proporções, que isto irá tomar. Tomara que a chuva apareça em grande quantidade, sem causar estragos, pois o cenário não é nada bom! Como se costuma dizer pelo Alentejo, não há fome que não dê em fartura! Deus queira que se aplique neste caso.


----------



## JPAG (13 Fev 2019 às 22:30)

No meu ponto de vista o maior problema não é se ainda vem chuva ou não (é importante que venha, claro!). O problema é que estamos a meio de Fevereiro e tem chovido manifestamente pouco neste inverno meteorológico, sobretudo a sul. A chuva na época certa é fundamental para inúmeros fins, sejam eles agrícolas, florestais, etc. Muitas espécies agrícolas, mas também de vegetação espontânea mediterrânica, necessitam de chuva ao longo do inverno e de temperaturas frias nesta época. Se tal não acontece, quebra-se uma quantidade enorme de dinâmicas que poderão pôr em causa a sua existência, a sua produtividade, as ligações ecossistémicas, etc etc. 
Outro exemplo: os charcos temporários mediterrânicos albergam uma quantidade enorme de organismos vulneráveis que devem ser conservados. Não bastasse todos os problemas antrópicos que estes têm atravessado, estes invernos secos e quentes cada vez mais colocam em causa estes ecossistemas. E sabemos perfeitamente que alterações nos ecossistemas tem efeito bola de neve: atrás de um problema vem sempre outro a seguir... 

Ou seja, tudo tem uma altura certa para acontecer. Não é chover o equivalente a 3 meses em Abril ou Maio que vai alterar algumas destas dinâmicas. Será bom para a terra e aquíferos mas vem tarde para uma quantidade enorme de processos que necessitam dessa água ao longo do inverno (e não na primavera/verão). No entanto há números que preocupam neste momento. Estamos a meio de Fevereiro e a Barragem da Vigia no Redondo está a 23%, a do Caia a 31%, Monte da Rocha com 11,2%, entre outras...     

Eu compreendo que não devemos andar com choradinhos por aqui que não vai alterar a situação. Mas também não vejo problema em ver as pessoas preocupadas com a situação, pois a falta de chuva nesta época, apesar de começar a ser mais usual, não é normal!


----------



## jamestorm (14 Fev 2019 às 03:24)

Deus te oiça, mas às vezes é difícil manter o optimismo com estes Invernos muito estáveis e solarengos com que nos estamos a deparar. O Ano passado foi a chuva que veio toda ja no final da época que nos salvou, por isso...vamos acreditar. eu nem vivo numa zona em que falte a água...mas preocupa-me pq chove tb aqui muito menos e sei mto bem como as coisas estão a Sul do tejo...



Marco pires disse:


> que pessimismo, eu até entendo que existam razões para isso, mas calma pessoal que nem ainda estamos a meio de fevereiro e já estão a deitar a toalha ao chão.
> de facto este inverno está a ser um nojo, mas ainda temos dois meses em que muita coisa pode acontecer, o AA não vai durar para sempre a fazer bloqueio, é impossível e algum dia terá que ceder, vamos manter a esperança que o inverno ainda vai a tempo de se salvar.


----------



## rozzo (14 Fev 2019 às 11:20)




----------



## trovoadas (14 Fev 2019 às 11:20)

Walker disse:


> A barragem do monte da Rocha, é neste momento, na minha opinião, uma situação muito preocupante.
> No ano passado foi "salva", por uma semana de chuva intensa, (estava com 9%) mas ficou apenas salvo erro com a cota por volta dos 28%. Os seus afluentes, rio Sado, ribeiras talvez 2 dignas desse nome, são o grande problema, no encaixe de água na bacia. O que aconteceu nos últimos anos, foi quando os terrenos estavam ensopados, e os afluentes a correr deixava de chover. Aliado a isto tudo, não sei como nem porque carga de aguá existiu essa decisão, a barragem começou a abastecer outras vilas e aldeias, triplicando em muito o seu consumo, até a bem pouco tempo era só a vila de Castro verde, claro que agora decidiram iniciar uma obra com ligação, salvo erro a barragem do roxo, para receber água do alqueva, mas não sei sinceramente as proporções, que isto irá tomar. Tomara que a chuva apareça em grande quantidade, sem causar estragos, pois o cenário não é nada bom! Como se costuma dizer pelo Alentejo, não há fome que não dê em fartura! Deus queira que se aplique neste caso.


A bacia do Mira vai pelo mesmo caminho! Basta ver a Barragem de Santa Clara que também vem por aí abaixo. Mais a Sul Odelouca também não está a conseguir encaixar decentemente.Apenas Odeleite tem tido sorte graças às cut-offs e à grande área do caldeirão mas mesmo assim tem andado muito inconstante. Parece-me óbvio que o anti-ciclone nos está a matar lentamente!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Fev 2019 às 12:44)

rozzo disse:


>




Verdade, ainda que algo optimista com algumas cut-off´s que possam aparecer e minimizar as médias aqui e ali, mas é sem dúvida manifestamente pouco aquilo que os modelos nos vão apresentando , para o que já se vai adivinhando a curto prazo 

Temos isto 






E claro, depois isto 











Está bom para ir de férias ao Açores


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2019 às 13:51)

_Here we go again..._


----------



## Cagarro (14 Fev 2019 às 14:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> _Here we go again..._



O fórum ainda é livre de expressão.
Ou só é quando convém a alguns  ?


----------



## rozzo (14 Fev 2019 às 14:30)

Outra vez a mesma conversa e picardia?
Acabou por aqui.

O fórum é livre de expressão, mas dentro das regras básicas a respeitar (é só procurar). Não é portanto local para confronto de egos. Infelizmente se não se ajuda a moderação, temos de fazer aquele papel chato que não gostamos nada (mesmo sinceramente) de andar a apagar posts off-topic, e que desrespeitem as regras. Não só não nos dá prazer, como nos faz parecer "tiranos" não é?
Com um bocadinho de ajuda e respeito das regras, evitávamos isso.

Obrigado.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Fev 2019 às 15:28)

rozzo disse:


> Outra vez a mesma conversa e picardia?
> Acabou por aqui.
> 
> O fórum é livre de expressão, mas dentro das regras básicas a respeitar (é só procurar). Não é portanto local para confronto de egos. Infelizmente se não se ajuda a moderação, temos de fazer aquele papel chato que não gostamos nada (mesmo sinceramente) de andar a apagar posts off-topic, e que desrespeitem as regras. Não só não nos dá prazer, como nos faz parecer "tiranos" não é?
> ...


Este tipo de conversa é algo que não faz qualquer sentido debater, o AA faz e sempre fez parte do nosso clima e não há nada que possamos fazer para o eliminar. Estão a ocorrer alterações no nosso clima? Sim. Querem invernos como "antigamente"? Pois façam a vossa parte e não contribuam mais para as alterações climáticas neste planeta, o que todos devem fazer, mas não se fazem esforços para tal devido a interesses de "força maior" que todos sabemos.


----------



## Cagarro (14 Fev 2019 às 15:44)

c0ldPT disse:


> Este tipo de conversa é algo que não faz qualquer sentido debater, o AA faz e sempre fez parte do nosso clima e não há nada que possamos fazer para o eliminar. Estão a ocorrer alterações no nosso clima? Sim. Querem invernos como "antigamente"? Pois façam a vossa parte e não contribuam mais para as alterações climáticas neste planeta, o que todos devem fazer, mas não se fazem esforços para tal devido a interesses de "força maior" que todos sabemos.



Até que enfim que alguém entendeu meu ponto de vista. 

A latitude de Portugal está condenada (ou não) pelo anticiclone.

Se isto é motivo de ataque a  algumas pessoas, então resolvam se primeiro  e depois venham cá debater.


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2019 às 16:07)

---


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2019 às 17:06)

> “El Nino conditions across the equatorial Pacific have come together, and we can now announce its arrival,” said Mike Halpert, deputy director, NOAA’s Climate Prediction Center, and ENSO forecaster. “While sea surface temperatures are above average, current observations and climate models indicate that this El Nino will be weak, meaning we do not expect significant global impacts through the remainder of winter and into the spring.”
> 
> Forecasters say there is about a 55-percent chance that El Nino conditions will continue through the spring.



 https://www.noaa.gov/media-release/noaa-announces-arrival-of-el-nino


----------



## cepp1 (14 Fev 2019 às 17:08)

Portugal sempre foi um pais de secas, já em História na escola em quantas secas não se falou, até me lembro de um texto não sei de que altura que dizia que em Coimbra o Mondego secou.
O que nos falta é educação ambiental, aumentar o preço da água, e arranjar tudo que seja canalizações  para evitar fugas


----------



## belem (14 Fev 2019 às 17:32)

Cagarro disse:


> O que falta é aceitarmos o clima que temos.* ponto !
> E quem não souber aceitar, que vá viver para o pólo norte.



Exato, é por isso também que não quero saber do gelo canadiano para nada.





Cagarro disse:


> Portugal está confinado a ver passar os navios e a falar perdidamente de aquecimento global enquanto por outras paragens, as estações do ano continuam a evoluir de forma mais equilibrada.



Infelizmente, o aquecimento global, não é um problema só de Portugal.

Quem é que ainda não ouviu falar do aquecimento climático do Árctico?


----------



## Tonton (14 Fev 2019 às 19:01)

Para animar e esquecer um pouco as fobias anticiclónicas, vai uma previsão com uma "cut-off" sobre a Península....


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (14 Fev 2019 às 19:23)

A saida anterior do gfs estava um sonho já esta pronto tudo na mesma, enfim ainda me lembro de Invernos em que chovia, agora já não acontece.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Fev 2019 às 19:33)

As saídas mais recentes anularam a precipitação quase toda na região sul ... E mais do que isso as temperaturas para a ultima dezena de dias parece prometer temperaturas bem acima da média. 
Ainda existe a possibilidade ténue de um sistema frontal cerca das 192h ficar estacionado no litoral norte e centro. 
Mas com a prespectiva de ventos fortes de Sul associados a temperaturas acima dos 20 c esperem por uma rápida secagem dos terrenos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Fev 2019 às 19:52)

O domingo deverá trazer chuva moderada pela tarde a norte e centro e provavelmente fraca a sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2019 às 20:21)

O GFS, continua a "cortar", na precipitação para o próximo domingo, agora é esperar que venha mesmo, pois no passado fim de semana, aquilo foi um verdadeiro fiasco, pois nem sequer choveu metade do que o GFS previa.
Apesar de ser díficil, parace que temos mesmo de nos habituar ao que temos por cá, o "malvado", AA.


----------



## Marco pires (14 Fev 2019 às 20:27)

O Canadá saiu na rifa ao fórum lol 
Podia ter sido a Escandinávia ou a Rússia, mas pronto, encalhou com o Canadá e nada a fazer


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Fev 2019 às 20:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


 
Há aqui gente que anda a comparar este ano com o ano passado, não é? Pois, parece que as tendências já não estão para o nosso lado, ao contrário do ano passado.

Ano passado:


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Fev 2019 às 21:10)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Há aqui gente que anda a comparar este ano com o ano passado, não é? Pois, parece que as tendências já não estão para o nosso lado, ao contrário do ano passado.
> 
> Ano passado:


Engraçado que nas regiões onde houve seca o ano passado, este ano prevê-se mais chuvoso. É o que é.


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2019 às 22:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Há aqui gente que anda a comparar este ano com o ano passado, não é? Pois, parece que as tendências já não estão para o nosso lado, ao contrário do ano passado.
> 
> Ano passado:



No que concerne às previsões do AW, convém sempre publicar o portal porque é no texto que está a informação mais relevante.

A previsão preliminar deste ano é bem pior.

Amanhã visitem o portal do AccuWeather para ficarem receosos


----------



## levante.lacobrigense (14 Fev 2019 às 23:16)

Boa noite a todos,

Já acompanho este fórum há algum tempo, entenda-se alguns anos, mas até à data nunca cheguei a colocar nenhum comentário. Quer seja por comodismo, quer seja por falta de disponibilidade. Sempre utilizei este espaço como consumidor. A minha consulta aumenta durante o período onde em média a precipitação tem mais probabilidade de ocorrer, entenda-se Outono e Inverno.

Bem-haja a todos pelos seus contributos. Aqui aprende-se. Mas desculpem a minha sinceridade e perdoem-me a frontalidade, aqui também se desespera com algumas considerações que de racionais e de teor científico não têm nada.

Vivendo no Sul de Portugal, fácil de perceber pelo meu perfil, a quantidade de precipitação durante o ano é uma preocupação e que acompanho sempre com alguma apreensão. Dito isto e face aos recentes desenvolvimentos que aqui no fórum têm ocorrido tomei a iniciativa e a liberdade de fazer algumas considerações.

Em primeiro lugar gostaria de referir que como tudo na vida, o bom senso, a educação e o respeito pelas opiniões antagónicas têm que prevalecer num tom de cordialidade e respeito. Na ciência os pontos de vista diferentes são bem vindos. Mas esses pontos de vista têm que ser suportados e validados com dados. Não basta ter opinião. O nosso discurso tem que ser fundamentado e construído com base em teorias comprovadas e devidamente consolidadas.

Na ciência o cpeticismo deve imperar e devemos nos questionar sobre tudo. A climatologia e/ou a meteorologia não deverá ser diferente. Só assim a Humanidade evolui e progride para o bem de todos.

O senso comum e as conclusões rápidas nunca foram as melhores respostas para as questões cientificas com que o Homem se depara.

Agora o que noto nos últimos dias aqui neste fórum é que muitos dos princípios que acima refiro são constantemente violados. Desde quase a ofensa entre os membros desta comunidade, até à infantilidade de desejar que aconteça em Portugal fenómenos que só outras latitudes estão habituadas, passando pela “choradeira” da monotonia do “nosso tempo” leva-me a crer que a nossa realidade climática não é conhecida nem entendida.

Agora abordando especificamente o tema que ultimamente tem sido aqui discutido, “A Besta”, “O Antílope”, o ”AA” ou o demónio (aqui o termo é meu, para manter a mesma linha de linguagem) é preciso saber onde vivemos. Portugal Continental localiza-se numa área de influência de predominância de um anticiclone e este quer gostemos ou não irá reinar sempre em pleno, pelo menos na dinâmica da atmosfera hoje conhecida. As secas sucedem-se aos períodos de mais precipitação e estes às secas. Não é uma realidade nova. Deixo alguns dados para reflexão:


“As situações de seca são frequentes em Portugal Continental, com consequências gravosas particularmente na agricultura e na pecuária, nos recursos hídricos e no bem-estar das populações, sendo de destacar, nos últimos 65 anos, sete episódios de seca com maior severidade: *1943/46, 1965, 1976, 1980/81, 1991/92, 1994/95 e 1998/99 e 2004/06 *. As regiões a Sul do Tejo são as mais vulneráveis, e as que têm sido mais afectadas. Das secas referidas, as mais graves foram: *Seca 1943-46 – a mais longa* ocorrida nos últimos 65 anos, 1990-92 a 2ª mais longa, 2004-06 e 1980-81 foram as 3ª mais longas. *Seca de 2004-06 – a de maior extensão territorial* (100% do terriório afectado) e a *mais intensa* (tendo em conta os meses consecutivos em seca severa e extrema).” Fonte: IPMA.


“Verifica-se uma forte irregularidade inter-anual dos índices da precipitação. A maior seca ocorreu em 1693/94; há numerosas notícias de gravíssima seca no Outono, no Inverno e na Primavera desse ano. Manuel de Almeida refere que não choveu entre Dezembro de 1693 e o dia de S. João (24 de Junho de 1694)…” Fonte: Alcoforado, Maria João. Variações climáticas do passado: chave para o entendimento do presente? Exemplo referente a Portugal (1675-1715)


As condições térmicas e pluviométricas observadas em Portugal provam que, no SW da Europa as situações sinópticas terão sido LMM (Late Maunder Minimum) semelhantes às actuais, apenas com uma maior frequência de ocorrência de situações anticiclónicas no Inverno e Primavera…” Fonte: Alcoforado, Maria João. Variações climáticas do passado: chave para o entendimento do presente? Exemplo referente a Portugal (1675-1715).


Bom… O discurso já vai demasiado longo. Tenham calma… Estamos neste rectângulo há muitos séculos e já vivemos períodos de seca e chuva extremos. Aqui só há uma nova realidade… O uso sustentável dos nossos recursos é completamente distinto do que era antes e fazemos muitos erros no uso da natureza. Campos de golfe, culturas de regadio, relva verde, culturas intensivas de pecuária com consumo excessivo de água, perdas nas redes de distribuição de água, entre outros, não são práticas que se adequam ao nosso clima, nem ao nosso planeta. Mas isto dava muito mais conversa… Por isso tenham calma e discutam cordialmente com base em argumentos científicos e não empiricos. Termino pedindo compreensão e desculpa se ofendi alguém. Não era essa a minha intenção.


----------



## Norther (14 Fev 2019 às 23:51)

Bem vindo ao forum


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2019 às 23:56)

levante.lacobrigense disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> Já acompanho este fórum há algum tempo, entenda-se alguns anos, mas até à data nunca cheguei a colocar nenhum comentário. Quer seja por comodismo, quer seja por falta de disponibilidade. Sempre utilizei este espaço como consumidor. A minha consulta aumenta durante o período onde em média a precipitação tem mais probabilidade de ocorrer, entenda-se Outono e Inverno.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo ao Fórum!! ´
concordo com tudo o que disseste


----------



## Astroamador (15 Fev 2019 às 01:32)

Boa noite pessoal 

Faço vídeos no YouTube baseados no programa Windy!

Quem estiver interessado nas novidades e vídeos assim como ajudar com as visualizações aqui fica o link  

http://YouTube.com/ASTROAMADOR


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Fev 2019 às 12:34)

Tão perto mas tão longe.


----------



## Tonton (15 Fev 2019 às 13:25)

A poeirada no ar.......................


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2019 às 14:43)

> “High pressure will set up over western Europe and the Bay of Biscay for much of the season providing stretches of dry weather to much of France and the Iberian Peninsula,” according to AccuWeather Meteorologist Tyler Roys.





> While wet weather and the risk for flooding affects some parts of northern Europe, drier-than-normal weather is forecast across the Iberian Peninsula to Italy and central Europe.
> 
> Along with the prolonged periods of dry weather, above-normal warmth is likely for much March, April and May.
> 
> ...



 https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/accuweather-2019-europe-spring-forecast/70007427


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Fev 2019 às 16:26)

levante.lacobrigense disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> Já acompanho este fórum há algum tempo, entenda-se alguns anos, mas até à data nunca cheguei a colocar nenhum comentário. Quer seja por comodismo, quer seja por falta de disponibilidade. Sempre utilizei este espaço como consumidor. A minha consulta aumenta durante o período onde em média a precipitação tem mais probabilidade de ocorrer, entenda-se Outono e Inverno.
> 
> ...




Bem vindo, e que intervenções destas sejam vistas por aqui mais vezes! É este o mote que este fórum precisa, obrigado pela sua "pequena" mas grande participação Bons eventos


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2019 às 16:58)

levante.lacobrigense disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> Já acompanho este fórum há algum tempo, entenda-se alguns anos, mas até à data nunca cheguei a colocar nenhum comentário. Quer seja por comodismo, quer seja por falta de disponibilidade. Sempre utilizei este espaço como consumidor. A minha consulta aumenta durante o período onde em média a precipitação tem mais probabilidade de ocorrer, entenda-se Outono e Inverno.
> 
> ...



Caro "conterrâneo"!  
Saúdo o ingresso no fórum e logo com uma participação séria e factual
Assim é que se discute este e outros assuntos. Obrigado pelo belo texto!


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2019 às 18:18)

O relatório da TT Joyce (que passou a sul dos Açores) já foi publicado. Apesar de não ser um ciclone relevante para a maioria das pessoas, é outro caso em que modelos menos 'famosos' (ex: canadiano) tiveram um melhor desempenho que os 'craques' (GFS/IFS). A previsão dos ciclones tropicais tem destas coisas.







Eu também me ri quando o COAMPS mostrava o Ophelia a passar pelos Açores com cat. 3. Não se voltará a repetir


----------



## levante.lacobrigense (15 Fev 2019 às 18:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bem vindo, e que intervenções destas sejam vistas por aqui mais vezes! É este o mote que este fórum precisa, obrigado pela sua "pequena" mas grande participação Bons eventos


Obrigado


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bem vindo, e que intervenções destas sejam vistas por aqui mais vezes! É este o mote que este fórum precisa, obrigado pela sua "pequena" mas grande participação Bons eventos



Obrigado meu caro pela boas vindas e pelo incentivo. Bons eventos.


----------



## levante.lacobrigense (15 Fev 2019 às 18:56)

ecobcg disse:


> Caro "conterrâneo"!
> Saúdo o ingresso no fórum e logo com uma participação séria e factual
> Assim é que se discute este e outros assuntos. Obrigado pelo belo texto!


Obrigado. Permita-me felicitar-te pelo óptimo trabalho desenvolvido pela V/ estação do Sítio das Fontes. Acompanho frequentemente quer seja directamente a partir do sítio da internet, quer no Facebook. Parabéns.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (15 Fev 2019 às 19:26)

Bem o gfs está muito bom, para segunda de madrugada seria uma bela rega um pouco por todo o pais, o que ajudaria a atenuar um pouco esta seca, veremos como vai ser mesmo mas tá bom tá.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2019 às 04:21)

Falar de variabilidade meteorológica e alterações climáticas é um assunto complicado e por vezes ingrato, efetivamente no passado já ocorreram imensos períodos de seca e com temperaturas elevadas para a época. Não é a primeira vez que se registam 20 e poucos graus em Dezembro, Janeiro ou Fevereiro na região centro ou norte, a questão é: estarão a aumentar o nº de invernos em que a temperatura permanece anormalmente alta e a estabilidade domina? Estarão a aumentar o nº de dias de temperaturas acima do normal em cada inverno? Bom, como é evidente não disponho de dados muito precisos, mas analisando de grosso modo os cerca de três meses de Inverno meteorológico desde 2001 até agora (a partir dos mapas mensais do IPMA) no que toca a temperatura média, nota-se que existe uma tendência para existirem mais meses em que a temperatura média ficou acima do normal, do que propriamente abaixo do normal, ou dentro do normal. Quererá isto dizer alguma coisa? Não estou a considerar um período de 30 anos, como é evidente, mas é neste período que as concentrações de carbono se tornaram expressivamente mais avolumadas. É um pouco prematuro saber neste momento que alterações concretas isto nos trará, mas parece-me igualmente negligente afirmar-se que em nada estamos a sofrer com o aquecimento global.

Entretanto já que a pasmaceira não arreda pé do continente, há que pôr os olhos nas ilhas, e aquilo que o GFS modela é qualquer coisa por demais interessante para as Flores e parte do grupo central. No entanto a dispersão de painéis continua a ser algo elevada em termos da variação de temperatura aos 850hPa e 500hPa, estando as médias no ensemble bastante mais suaves que GFS e GFS-FV3. Já em comparação com o ECMWF, este está apenas um pouco mais desfavorável aos 850hPa. Claro que, e ainda por cima tratando-se de ilhas, o efeito da humidade relativa em altitude é inevitável, pelo que as cotas muito naturalmente ficarão sempre algumas centenas acima do previsto. Todavia a existência de precipitação abundante sob regime de aguaceiros originada pelo forçamento vertical provocado quer pelo forte gradiente barométrico, quer pelo forte calor latente produzido, uma vez que a temperatura do mar será muito mais elevada que a temperatura em altitude (carta 1), juntamente com algum CAPE, e ainda pela forte colisão de massas de ar a temperaturas bem distintas (carta 2), irá gerar certamente precipitação convectiva que pode ajudar a que de algum modo surjam surpresas.

Há algo ainda interessante nas últimas saídas do GFS (entenda-se operacional e paralela), é que durante os períodos de ar mais frio em altitude colocam ar mais seco à superfície (carta 3), isto ajudaria certamente a baixar o ponto de orvalho, o que seria também uma ajuda para a queda de neve. Isto tudo a juntar a uma atmosfera mais compacta com baixo geopotencial e freezing levels igualmente baixos (carta 4)

Aguardemos pelas próximas saídas e pela calibração dos painéis, veremos qual dos cenários atualmente vistos ficará mais próximo das previsões finais. No entanto é muito provável que haja uma suavização destes parâmetros todos...

Ensemble GEFS:





Carta 1:





Carta 2:





Carta 3:





Carta 4:





Só para a posteridade :


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Fev 2019 às 10:38)

Bom dia de acordo com os modelos amanhã e segunda serão dias de chuva sendo que me parece que poderá chover do que os modelos indicam. Assim sendo na região sul espero cerca de 15 mm acumulados no evento que fará com que o mês chegue a cerca de 30 mm totalizando cerca de 50% do valor normal.
Chuva boa para os terrenos ..


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2019 às 10:59)

Queria que a 'canadiana' (engraçado tendo em conta a discussão recente) chegasse até mim mas não vai dar. Dias muito frios para o G. Ocidental.






A próxima ciclogénese explosiva vai passar a noroeste do arquipélago. Esperar para ver se surge alguma mais perto das ilhas.

Para os interessados (vai certamente dar origem a imagens de satélite muito interessantes), é provável que haja uma massiva tempestade de areia na Argélia daqui a 4 dias. Há consenso nos modelos relativamente à formação da _cut-off_ (subjacente à formação ao _haboob_), que deverá passar sobre ou ao largo de Portugal daqui a 48 horas, mais coisa menos coisa.


----------



## lserpa (16 Fev 2019 às 11:16)

A saída desta manhã do ecm e do GFS estão potentes! Portanto, a parte do nevar é engraçado é tal, mas o vento sustentado de 110km/h e as rajadas de 150km/h dispensava-se. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2019 às 11:55)

Já mudaram o esquema de cores. Agora é uma ferramenta útil.


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Fev 2019 às 12:40)

Bem, avizinha-se uma situação incrível para o grupo oriental dos Açores  Com os valores de frio em altitude seria bem possível neve quase a cota 0


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2019 às 12:50)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bem, avizinha-se uma situação incrível para o grupo oriental dos Açores  Com os valores de frio em altitude seria bem possível neve quase a cota 0



Sim, não é muito comum isos tão baixas nos Açores, um verdadeiro "cold blast" vindo da zona do Canadá, não digo cota 0 porque em ilhas no meio do Atlântico é bastante complicado tal suceder, mas talvez neve aos 400/500 m num aguaceiro mais forte e no grupo Ocidental:







Outra possível situação é a passagem de uma depressão muito cavada em especial pelo grupos Ocidental e Central:


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (16 Fev 2019 às 12:51)

Incrivel e por cá vamos ter tempo de verão ahahaha


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Fev 2019 às 13:32)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia de acordo com os modelos amanhã e segunda serão dias de chuva sendo que me parece que poderá chover do que os modelos indicam. Assim sendo na região sul espero cerca de 15 mm acumulados no evento que fará com que o mês chegue a cerca de 30 mm totalizando cerca de 50% do valor normal.
> Chuva boa para os terrenos ..


Verdade, analisando os modelos à para todos os gostos! Para a minha zona o   
ICON está especialmente simpático, vamos ver! 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (16 Fev 2019 às 18:17)

Se esta semana ainda foi na dúvida se era Primavera para a semana parece que vai
efectivamente chegar!
Era bom que esta entrada rendesse uns 20mm no geral ou melhor ainda que os modelos pequem por defeito visto a situação modelada ser algo complexa devido à formação de cut-off. Depois é esperar e aguardar por melhores dias. Espero também que hajam falhas naquela subida da dorsal Africana que bem podia ir mais para Leste.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Fev 2019 às 20:33)

Sim Esta situação como parece complexa devido a mini cut off .. Poderemos ser compensados ou sermos desiludidos !


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2019 às 09:23)

_Snow Devil_?


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (17 Fev 2019 às 10:44)

Bem parece que depois desta chuva, vêm ai o verão, grande parte do pais vai terminar este mês muito abaixo da média de precipitação, a seca vai se acentuar.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Fev 2019 às 11:29)

Está chuva vai ser muito boa para as plantas e para manter a humidade e as respectivas pastagens.
É mesmo para as barragens será uma chuva boa pois permita que pelo menos estas não baixem. 
É em termos de precipitação mensal fará Com que as regiões a sul e centro fiquem com cerca de 30 mm acumulados que dará 50% do normal embora este evento traga mais chuva do que o previsto.


----------



## Cesar (17 Fev 2019 às 12:17)

Para mim vai ser uma Primavera, Verão e Outono para esquecer provavelmente seca até ao próximo Inverno 2019/2020.


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2019 às 16:23)

Antes em Fevereiro do que em Outubro.


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2019 às 17:21)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Fev 2019 às 17:43)

Anda tudo tão estranho...

Passo uma semana com dias de Verão no Porto, com muito Sol, máximas a superar os 20ºC. Chego a Lisboa e está tempo escuro e a chover. Mas antigamente não era ao contrário? Chovia no Porto e fazia Sol em Lisboa?

O clima anda mesmo todo trocado...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2019 às 19:59)

Orion disse:


> Antes em Fevereiro do que em Outubro.



Uma dessas em cima de Portugal e o pessoal a pedir para ela ir para bem longe.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Fev 2019 às 20:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Uma dessas em cima de Portugal e o pessoal a pedir para ela ir para bem longe.


Lol, sonha, cá tens AA.


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2019 às 11:22)

A perturbação que vai incorrer em cavamento explosivo está por esta altura a formar-se nas redondezas da Terra Nova. Agora é esperar 






Mais impressionante só o _haboob_ previsto na Algéria


----------



## Tonton (18 Fev 2019 às 11:41)

938 hPa, é obra!!


----------



## jamestorm (18 Fev 2019 às 20:09)

incrível, choveu estes dias e já não ha nada de chuva para os proximos 15 dias, isto está lindo....
estou mesmo a ver que vamos ter uma primavera quente, vem aí ja temperaturas acima do normal pra esta semana.  É triste e preocupante...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2019 às 22:09)

À exceção do oeste da Península Ibérica (que apanhou com a frente deste último início de semana e no passado dia 10) e das Ilhas Britânicas, toda a Europa Ocidental tem vindo a ver navios no que toca à chuva, neste fevereiro.
As tempestades andam pelo Atlântico, mas nunca chegam à Europa, uma situação muito estranha por esta altura, visto que estamos no Inverno. 

Aliás, à exceção daquele episódio que ocorreu no fim de janeiro (aquecimento estratosférico repentino), que lançou tempestades por toda a Europa, incluindo por cá, este último inverno tem sido absolutamente ridículo. 

Cá no burgo, não há perspetivas de chuva, pelo menos, para os próximos 15 dias. As temperaturas serão ótimas para quem quiser passar férias no Carnaval mas nada boas para a agricultura. A erva continua algo verde, isto devido à pouca chuva que tem conseguido manter a erva fresca, contudo, o país voltou a uma situação de seca e está agora em situação de seca severa e, com várias semanas assim, não tarda ficará em seca extrema.


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2019 às 23:30)

Novo muro de Berlim. Agora na temperatura


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2019 às 23:40)

Que desilusão.

Avisos de temperatura. É desta? Seria inédito.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2019 às 10:51)

Será que o AROME vai mostrar valores negativos?  

Indo ao baú...











Mínimas previstas extremamente invulgares. E não, isso não invalida o aquecimento global 

Se o IPMA não emitir um aviso para temperatura não há outra opção  É implementar uma campanha massiva de spam de indignação


----------



## Hawk (19 Fev 2019 às 11:05)

Não fazia ideia que havia mínimas de 2ºC nos Açores a 34m de altitude... Vai estar um bom dia para ir a banhos de mar


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2019 às 12:11)

O mesmo _jet_ responsável pelo contínuo cavamento da Julia.


----------



## fcapelas (19 Fev 2019 às 15:07)

Boa tarde a todos, ja vos sigo ha bastante mas nunca tinha participado activamente no forum, sou agricultor e como tal o assunto q se trata aqui é da maior importancia para a minha vida. 
Posto isto gostava q alguem me pudesse esclarecer pq a divisão do vortice polar n deu diluvio como o ano passado.
Obrigado


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2019 às 18:32)

Não se preocupe quem ficar desiludido com a (falta de) intensidade da 'Julia'. Lá para o final da semana haverá a 'Kyllian', depressão menos intensa mas mais próxima das ilhas.






Depois da Kyllian o anticiclone não voltará logo mas os modelos sugerem que esta depressão marcará o fim do período mais tempestuoso (pelo menos em Fevereiro).

Nos próximos dias haverá muito vento


----------



## Tonton (19 Fev 2019 às 20:47)

fcapelas disse:


> Boa tarde a todos, ja vos sigo ha bastante mas nunca tinha participado activamente no forum, sou agricultor e como tal o assunto q se trata aqui é da maior importancia para a minha vida.
> Posto isto gostava q alguem me pudesse esclarecer pq a divisão do vortice polar n deu diluvio como o ano passado.
> Obrigado



Muito bem-vindo ao fórum!

As anomalias ao nível da estratosfera (o que causa a tal divisão do chamado vórtice) não têm reflexos muito claros e determinísticos nos níveis mais abaixo.
Certamente que deverão entrar outros factores em jogo e, assim, o resultado é pouco previsível (o ano passado deu chuva, este ano não).


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Fev 2019 às 21:58)

Boa noite vou até à ilha do corvo e já volto!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2019 às 22:14)

> Climate change is shifting the energy in the atmosphere that fuels summertime weather, which may lead to stronger thunderstorms and more stagnant conditions for midlatitude regions of the Northern Hemisphere, including North America, Europe, and Asia, a new MIT study finds.





> Since 1979, they found the energy available for large-scale extratropical cyclones has decreased by 6 percent, whereas the energy that could fuel smaller, more local thunderstorms has gone up by 13 percent.
> 
> Their results mirror some recent evidence in the Northern Hemisphere, suggesting that summer winds associated with extratropical cyclones have decreased with global warming. Observations from Europe and Asia have also shown a strengthening of convective rainfall, such as from thunderstorms.



*Climate change makes summer weather stormier yet more stagnant*

O clima português vai ficar mais 'doentio'


----------



## Tonton (20 Fev 2019 às 19:10)

*Subida da temperatura máxima e ondulação na costa ocidental*

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2019-02-20 17:37 e 2019-02-24 23:59 
Subida da temperatura máxima e ondulação na costa ocidental 

Prevê-se para os próximos dias um aumento gradual da temperatura máxima. No fim-de-semana os valores da temperatura máxima deverão variar entre 20 a 26°C, e entre 17 a 20°C nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro.Estes valores previstos da temperatura máxima estão acima do valor médio para esta época do ano, sendo 7 a 9°C acima da normal no domingo, dia 24, que será o dia com temperatura mais elevada.A temperatura mínima, terá uma pequena subida dia 21, não registando alterações significativas até ao fim-de-semana, com valores entre 5 a 7°C, expecto do interior Norte e Centro onde deverá variar entre 2 a 5°C e no Algarve entre 10 a 12°C.Estes valores configuram uma elevada amplitude térmica, traduzindo-se nos próximos dias num acentuado arrefecimento noturno.A partir d a tarde de dia 21, 5ªfeira, prevê-se também um aumento da agitação marítima em toda a costa ocidental, com ondas de oeste-noroeste entre 2,5 a 3,5 metros. Na costa sul do Algarve prevêem-se ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 2 metros.Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa Qua, 20 Fev 2019 17:37:16 

Não é tão bom, 26ºC em Fevereiro???


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2019 às 19:14)

Tonton disse:


> *Subida da temperatura máxima e ondulação na costa ocidental*
> 
> Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2019-02-20 17:37 e 2019-02-24 23:59
> Subida da temperatura máxima e ondulação na costa ocidental
> ...


Lá diz o ditado, Fevereiro quente trás o diabo no ventre...


----------



## JPAG (20 Fev 2019 às 19:17)

Qual é o registo de temperatura máxima atingida em Portugal em Fevereiro? 

Tinha visto num noticiário espanhol que na próxima semana poderiam ser batidos recordes locais de temperaturas máximas para este mês...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2019 às 19:27)

JPAG disse:


> Qual é o registo de temperatura máxima atingida em Portugal em Fevereiro?



Meia ajuda ...

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2019 às 19:29)

E mais uma vez o GFS, cortou a precipitação em 6 horas.
Já estava eu aqui a fazer as minhas contas, para fazer se fazia a plantação das árvores ainda antes do fim do mes.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Fev 2019 às 19:37)

O vento leste moderado é essas temperaturas vão certamente anular todo o efeito que está precipitação tefe na agricultura ..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Fev 2019 às 19:39)

O ecm nesta run tb so mostra secura!!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (20 Fev 2019 às 19:48)

Está bonito isto está, viva a seca......


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2019 às 20:18)

Em termos 'globais', o padrão da primeira metade do mês até nem foi muito 'anormal'. Com o aprofundamento da anomalia negativa no Atlântico e da positiva na Europa que se verificará nos próximos dias, aí sim, o compósito mensal deverá ficar algo 'extremo'.

Fevereiro é mês (tendencialmente) 'volátil'


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2019 às 21:54)

> Na costa sul do Algarve prevêem-se ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 2 metros



Por amor da santa, oh IPMA. Expliquem lá, como o Algarve vai estar em aviso amarelo devido à ondulação de sueste e no vosso comunicado colocam ondas de sudoeste entre 1 a 2 metros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2019 às 22:00)

Linda a Júlia...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2019 às 23:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por amor da santa, oh IPMA. Expliquem lá, como o Algarve vai estar em aviso amarelo devido à ondulação de sueste e no vosso comunicado colocam ondas de sudoeste entre 1 a 2 metros.



Sim, espera-se levante forte nos próximos dias... O erro está no comunicado.


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2019 às 13:01)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp



> Prevê-se que a depressão KYLLIAN, às 00 TUC de sábado (23 de fevereiro) se encontre centrada em 40.6N 38.7W a noroeste do arquipélago dos Açores, com uma pressão atmosférica prevista no seu centro de 963 hPa, com deslocamento para norte-nordeste, provocando um aumento significativo da intensidade do vento e da agitação marítima em toda a região.
> É esperado, para o Grupo Ocidental na tarde de sábado vento médio de sul muito forte a rodar para sudoeste com rajadas da ordem dos 130 km/h; prevêem-se ainda ondas oeste de 7 a 8 metros tornando-se sudoeste de 10 a 11 metros.
> Para o Grupo Central e durante a manhã esperam-se rajadas da ordem dos 130 km/h; no Grupo Oriental as rajadas não deverão superar os 100 km/h.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2019 às 14:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por amor da santa, oh IPMA. Expliquem lá, como o Algarve vai estar em aviso amarelo devido à ondulação de sueste e no vosso comunicado colocam ondas de sudoeste entre 1 a 2 metros.


Já foi corrigido para 2 a 2,5 metros.


----------



## Tonton (21 Fev 2019 às 18:54)

Além da humidade elevada, junta-se a poeira em abundância...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2019 às 19:19)

Tonton disse:


> Além da humidade elevada, junta-se a poeira em abundância...


Como assim humidade elevada? Pelos modelos não vejo nada de maior relevância (entre os 40% durante o dia e os 80% de madrugada, o normal).


----------



## Tonton (21 Fev 2019 às 19:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Como assim humidade elevada? Pelos modelos não vejo nada de maior relevância (entre os 40% durante o dia e os 80% de madrugada, o normal).



A humidade esteve elevada todo o dia, por aqui.

Exemplo da estação mais perto, há pouco:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Fev 2019 às 21:50)

Finalmente, chuva à vista para as próximas 150 horas! 




Para daqui a 240 horas ainda se prevê mais, essencialmente para o Norte, mas também para o Centro. 





O GFS também prevê chuva, mas prevê mais para o Sul do que para o Norte, e certas zonas do interior da Península apanhariam com mais chuva. 




Espero que não seja apenas uma miragem e que as previsões se concretizem, pois por esta altura e com a situação atual, qualquer chuva, mesmo fraca, é bem vinda.


----------



## Marco pires (21 Fev 2019 às 21:55)

para o caso não me importo nada com a poeira do deserto, sempre ajuda a manter o sol menos intenso e com menos sensação de calor.
se em geral é algo desagradável, pelo menos bloqueia a radiação solar e hoje notei bem isso com temperaturas que não estiveram tão altas como as que estavam previstas.


----------



## Tonton (21 Fev 2019 às 23:33)

A humidade continua a subir...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2019 às 00:00)

Tonton disse:


> A humidade continua a subir...



Notei isso logo ontem à noite  Hoje a temperatura máxima (Estremoz cidade) até desceu quase 2 ºC relativamente a ontem.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Fev 2019 às 00:06)

Tonton disse:


> A humidade esteve elevada todo o dia, por aqui.
> 
> Exemplo da estação mais perto, há pouco:


A maior parte das estações lisboetas andaram pelos 50% durante a tarde, não há nada de anormal nem de elevado nisso.


----------



## Tonton (22 Fev 2019 às 00:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> A maior parte das estações lisboetas andaram pelos 50% durante a tarde, não há nada de anormal nem de elevado nisso.



Não me estava a referir a Lisboa, escrevi explicitamente "no meu sítio", onde se notou bem uma humidade elevada, apesar do vento, e que foi aumentando ainda mais a partir do meio da tarde.

Para veres que, na zona de Lisboa, também foi assim:


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2019 às 12:27)

Vórtice Polar, versão Açores


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Fev 2019 às 09:51)

jamestorm disse:


> Foi um Inverno em linha com os anteriores, bastante fraco em precipitação.



Pode ter sido com a mesma tendência que os outros, mas foi bem pior que os outros! Por esta altura, no inverno do ano passado, já tinha acumulado quase 190 mm, ou 62% do normal. Este inverno apenas acumulei 119,8 mm, ou 38% do normal.  

Que eu saiba, à exceção do inverno de 2012, este inverno está a ser o pior da década, para grande parte do país (sobretudo o Sul). 

Se as previsões de uma primavera seca e quente se concretizarem, provavelmente este será o pior ano hidrológico da década também. Com o tempo quente previsto para os próximos dias e vendo que a chuva que iria cair aqui na minha zona pifou-se dos modelos (ainda faltando 234 horas), não é de admirar que o país entre novamente em seca gravíssima e talvez pior que a 2005, em duração e em área de seca extrema.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Fev 2019 às 12:53)

Não concordo com o que é dito .. Está chuva veio regar os terrenos e as barragens ao dia 15 Fevereiro ainda antes destas últimas chuva subiram imenso a norte sobretudo a norte do Mondego.... Devido a chuva de 31 e 1 ... Mas sobretudo devido a queda de neve nas regiões montanhosas. 
Não haverá falta de água mesmo que não chova nos próximos meses. Não sei qual o stress !!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2019 às 13:24)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não concordo com o que é dito .. Está chuva veio regar os terrenos e as barragens ao dia 15 Fevereiro ainda antes destas últimas chuva subiram imenso a norte sobretudo a norte do Mondego.... Devido a chuva de 31 e 1 ... Mas sobretudo devido a queda de neve nas regiões montanhosas.
> Não haverá falta de água mesmo que não chova nos próximos meses. Não sei qual o stress !!


Entre dezembro e Janeiro as bacias desceram, provavelmente graças a essa chuva algumas barragens melhoraram mas não deve ter sido imenso como dizes. Não chove nada de jeito desde então e continua a não se perspetivar nada. 
Olha para as Barragens do Alentejo e pensa que se não chover nos próximos meses, irão descer significativamente e algumas podem voltar a uma situação bastante crítica. Qual é o stress? A única consequência de termos um inverno tão seco como este não é só a falta de água nas barragens. Algumas até não estão assim tão mal graças ao ano passado mas se isto continua assim...
2017 ficou marcado mas antes do verão só foi pior em Abril porque ao longo destes meses sempre foi chovendo, a situação nesse ano agravou-se mais devido ao outono seco e quente que se sucedeu. Até ao momento, este inverno está a ser pior, para além da falta de chuva, nem frio se tem.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Fev 2019 às 14:17)

Pois, muito preocupante a falta de frio mesmo, todos sabemos o que isso implica para quem tem pomares pereiras e Maceiras....produção desce sempre qdo falta o frio, e este deve ser o mais quente inverno de sempre devido à falta de frio, foi intenso apenas durante umas duas semanas de resto o frio desapareceu por completo. Por frio quero dizer temperaturas negativas nocturnas, que por norma começam aqui a Norte de Alenquer, logo em Novembro/Dezembro dependendo do ano. 

A chuva também foi pouca, até começou bem em Novembro, mas logo parou em Dezembro (muito sol e quente)...choveu apenas pontualmente em Janeiro..e Fevereiro é o que se sabe.  Assim não vamos lá...em breve voltaremos a mitigar água.

Um Inverno bastante estranho e a lembrar os Invernos do Sul do Brasil em que o inverno quando estive lá em 2007 durou uma semana. 



joralentejano disse:


> Entre dezembro e Janeiro as bacias desceram, provavelmente graças a essa chuva algumas barragens melhoraram mas não deve ter sido imenso como dizes. Não chove nada de jeito desde então e continua a não se perspetivar nada.
> Olha para as Barragens do Alentejo e pensa que se não chover nos próximos meses, irão descer significativamente e algumas podem voltar a uma situação bastante crítica. Qual é o stress? A única consequência de termos um inverno tão seco como este não é só a falta de água nas barragens. Algumas até não estão assim tão mal graças ao ano passado mas se isto continua assim...
> 2017 ficou marcado mas antes do verão só foi pior em Abril porque ao longo destes meses sempre foi chovendo, a situação nesse ano agravou-se mais devido ao outono seco e quente que se sucedeu. Até ao momento, este inverno está a ser pior, para além da falta de chuva, nem frio se tem.


----------



## 1337 (23 Fev 2019 às 16:48)

jamestorm disse:


> Pois, muito preocupante a falta de frio mesmo, todos sabemos o que isso implica para quem tem pomares pereiras e Maceiras....produção desce sempre qdo falta o frio, e este deve ser o mais quente inverno de sempre devido à falta de frio, foi intenso apenas durante umas duas semanas de resto o frio desapareceu por completo. Por frio quero dizer temperaturas negativas nocturnas, que por norma começam aqui a Norte de Alenquer, logo em Novembro/Dezembro dependendo do ano.
> 
> A chuva também foi pouca, até começou bem em Novembro, mas logo parou em Dezembro (muito sol e quente)...choveu apenas pontualmente em Janeiro..e Fevereiro é o que se sabe.  Assim não vamos lá...em breve voltaremos a mitigar água.
> 
> Um Inverno bastante estranho e a lembrar os Invernos do Sul do Brasil em que o inverno quando estive lá em 2007 durou uma semana.


Curioso que em Janeiro, a temperatura mínima foi bastante inferior ao normal em mais de 1ºC


----------



## jamestorm (23 Fev 2019 às 18:14)

1337 disse:


> Curioso que em Janeiro, a temperatura mínima foi bastante inferior ao normal em mais de 1ºC


sim talvez, mas os dias de frio foram muito poucos...nao mais que uma semana no todo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (23 Fev 2019 às 18:59)

Máxima de 24ºC para amanhã em Leiria. Mínima de 6ºC. 
Não me lembro de tal calor em Fevereiro.


----------



## 1337 (23 Fev 2019 às 20:05)

E a diferença deste Fevereiro é nas máximas que estão com uma anomalia muito grande, porque as mínimas estão normalíssimas para a época do ano. O que tenho verificado nos últimos anos cá em PT Continental é mesmo isso: Máximas mais elevadas, mínimas mais baixas .


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Fev 2019 às 20:06)

Boa noite
De acordo com os modelos os próximos tempos prometem temperaturas amenas e tempo seco. Para já não indicam sinais de mudança. 
Em termos de índice de seca a situação no final deste mês poderá ser o de seca fraca a norte e seca moderada a sul. 
Em princípio não deverá ocorrer seca severa neste mês. 
As barragens estão na sua grande maioria muito bem e não haverá problemas de abastecimento neste Verão mesmo que não chova. 
Normalmente na época mais seca as barragens perdem seca de 20% da sua capacidade e como a maioria neste momento se encontra com cerca de 60% não haverá qualquer tipo de problema.
É verdade que a maioria deseja chuva mas por favor não inventem problemas onde eles não existem.


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2019 às 20:22)

Julia vs Kyllian






Recomendo aumentar a velocidade da animação  https://weather.us/satellite/403-w-396-n/satellite-water-vapor-superhd-15min.html#play8


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Fev 2019 às 21:28)

1337 disse:


> E a diferença deste Fevereiro é nas máximas que estão com uma anomalia muito grande, porque as mínimas estão normalíssimas para a época do ano. O que tenho verificado nos últimos anos cá em PT Continental é mesmo isso: Máximas mais elevadas, mínimas mais baixas .


Isso depende muito de local para local.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (23 Fev 2019 às 21:29)

1337 disse:


> E a diferença deste Fevereiro é nas máximas que estão com uma anomalia muito grande, porque as mínimas estão normalíssimas para a época do ano. O que tenho verificado nos últimos anos cá em PT Continental é mesmo isso: Máximas mais elevadas, mínimas mais baixas .



Na minha zona, nos vales, por norma nesta altura quando as máximas são “assim” altas as mínimas costumam ser baixas o suficiente para a formação de geada, o que não está a acontecer.


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2019 às 22:41)

Nesta altura do ano, meses com pouca precipitação costumavam estar associados a uma significativa anomalia negativa nas mínimas e anomalia positiva nas máximas. Aqui por Bragança, numa análise global aos últimos 3 meses, as máximas apresentaram anomalias de +2 / +3ºC e as mínimas ficaram muito perto dos valores normais.


----------



## 1337 (24 Fev 2019 às 04:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Isso depende muito de local para local.


Obviamente que é no geral. Mas se reparares nos relatórios do IPMA dos ultimos anos, vais verificar que é quase todos os meses o mesmo. Máximas acima do normal e mínimas abaixo do normal


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2019 às 09:20)

com o lastro que levamos... a primavera será muito curta (umas 3 semanas), provavelmente começa e acaba em março.
.
não se prevê precipitação importante nas próximas 2 semanas, no que resta de inverno.

esta seca é semelhante à do início dos anos 80.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Fev 2019 às 19:40)

Bom ...
Olhando aos modelos parece que o mês de Março poderá ser tambem ele bastante seco e com temperaturas dentro do normal ! !


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2019 às 12:33)

Há que esperar pelas previsões mensais.


----------



## Cesar (25 Fev 2019 às 17:35)

Com este tempo será que vamos pagar a fatura no próximo Inverno com muita chuva, que seja assim, antes que comece o ciclo vicioso falta de chuva, deserto temperaturas altas, assim temos que abandonar o nosso país.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Fev 2019 às 18:47)

Cesar disse:


> Bem parece que o Carnaval vai ser molhado, lá se vão provavelmente os desfiles serem regados.





Cesar disse:


> Com este tempo será que vamos pagar a fatura no próximo Inverno com muita chuva, que seja assim, antes que comece o ciclo vicioso falta de chuva, deserto temperaturas altas, assim temos que abandonar o nosso país.



Teoricamente o ano 99/00 costuma ser de bastante chuva ... mas como isto anda ultimamente não sei não .. A primavera que ai vem promete ser bem seca especialmente a sul !


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2019 às 21:01)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Fev 2019 às 09:32)

Avizinham se tempos interessantes sobretudo a quem vive mais a norte e centro com diversos sistemas frontais a atravessarem o norte e parte do centro com chuvas fortes no Minho e Douro Litoral a partir do dia 4 Março .. 
Este calorzinho que temos tido também será de curta duração .. Avizinha se desta forma tempos interessantes aqui para o continente e apesar de continuar sob influência do AA!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2019 às 12:44)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Avizinham se tempos interessantes sobretudo a quem vive mais a norte e centro com diversos sistemas frontais a atravessarem o norte e parte do centro com chuvas fortes no Minho e Douro Litoral a partir do dia 4 Março ..
> Este calorzinho que temos tido também será de curta duração .. Avizinha se desta forma tempos interessantes aqui para o continente e apesar de continuar sob influência do AA!!


Para os próximos 10 dias... a partir do dia 4 de Março


----------



## Cesar (26 Fev 2019 às 14:28)

O pessoal já reparou no teletexto da RTP com previsões para a Europa com temperaturas abaixo dos zero e ontem até incluíam neve para Lisboa, com temperaturas de -9 e até neve e hoje só a Espanha escapava a esse frio, se fosse verdade seria o inicio da idade do gelo.


----------



## RStorm (26 Fev 2019 às 15:51)

Parece que a pouca precipitação prevista para amanhã já foi toda pelo cano abaixo 
Há dois dias atrás, a probabilidade de ocorrer era de 47% e agora passou para apenas... 1%


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2019 às 16:05)

Por mim haviam episódios de frio como o que se passou todos os anos 

Não é porreiro haver primavera antecipada? Podem pegar no anticiclone 






Se não for o mais quente, em alguns países europeus será certamente um dos Fevereiros mais quentes jamais registados.

Relacionado com isto  https://yle.fi/uutiset/osasto/news/...inland_to_soar_40_degrees_in_one_day/10659675


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (26 Fev 2019 às 16:07)

RStorm disse:


> Parece que a pouca precipitação prevista para amanhã já foi toda pelo cano abaixo
> Há dois dias atrás, a probabilidade de ocorrer era de 47% e agora passou para apenas... 1%


É a vida. Ninguém disse que é justa. E quem está com grandes expectativas a um início de março chuvoso pode, como se dizia antigamente, "tirar o cavalinho da chuva".


----------



## comentador (26 Fev 2019 às 16:21)

Acho que vai ser caso para dizer: "Tirem o cavalinho do Sol, e ponham-no à sombra" Se já estamos assim com temperaturas desta ordem em Fevereiro, o que será em Agosto!??!?! Os modelos apontam para pouca precipitação, pelo menos a Sul, nas próximas 2 semanas.


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2019 às 16:40)

Foram detetados problemas com o novo GFS. Não se faz a mínima quando ficará operacional.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Fev 2019 às 17:46)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> por aqui mínima de *10.2ºc* , neste momento 16.2ºc e 52% HR, vento fraco de E/ESE, mais um dia com máxima certamente  acima dos 20ºc .
> 
> ...



Estive em Amesterdão estes últimos dias e no Domingo, em cerca de 1h, passaram por mim à vertical uns três A380, outros três B747 e ainda fui brindado com um A400M francês! 

Pena foi ter apenas a 55-250mm, com uma 100-400mm como a tua as fotos ficariam espectaculares


----------



## Tonton (26 Fev 2019 às 23:08)

Temperaturas máximas de hoje em muitos locais do litoral Norte e Centro cerca e algumas acima dos 25ºC   ... mês de... Inverno????


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Fev 2019 às 23:51)

Bom dia me parece claro que estes dias de sol e vento anularam estas últimas chuvas. 
Março vai ter muita precipitação a norte do Mondego sobretudo e nenhuma ou quase no sul do país.
As perspectivas depois deste episode é tempo estável e possível subida de temperatura. 
Março prespectiva mais um mês bem seco a sul. 
Apesar disso no final de Fevereiro existe a prespectiva das barragens sobretudo a norte do Tejo terem melhorado substancialmente.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2019 às 00:06)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Março prespectiva mais um mês bem seco a sul.



 engraçado, deve estar escrito no almanaque (estou a brincar com o teu comentário)

 A sério, tem aí calma, pois ninguém sabe como estará o tempo em Portugal dentro de 10 dias, quanto mais dentro de 4 semanas...


----------



## Stormlover (27 Fev 2019 às 00:19)

Existem dois possíveis cenários: 1- o anticiclone mantem a sua pujança apenas deixando passar algumas superfícies frontais de fraca atividade ou eventualmente ao se renovar deixar passar uma depressão ou superfície frontal mais intensa, e por consequência temos um março mais quente e seco
OU
2- o anticiclone recede e enfraquece permitindo que varias perturbações nos influenciem …. 
Dado toda o inicio deste ano e todos os outros fatores e saídas dos modelos eu aponto para o cenário 1 infelizmente


----------



## RStorm (27 Fev 2019 às 11:41)

Máxima de *26,3ºC *na EMA da Lousã, no dia 25   
Provavelmente será um novo record para Fevereiro naquela estação...


----------



## cepp1 (27 Fev 2019 às 11:59)

Malta queria ir passar uns dias com meus filhos a casa dos meus pais a Viana do Castelo, mas não quero ir para lá para comer chuva, nem quero miúdos fechados em casa dos meus pais..era para ir este fim de semana mas já vi que vai chover, a partir de que dia acham que possa ir?? 2º e 3º semana do mes???


----------



## Tonton (27 Fev 2019 às 12:14)

cepp1 disse:


> Malta queria ir passar uns dias com meus filhos a casa dos meus pais a Viana do Castelo, mas não quero ir para lá para comer chuva, nem quero miúdos fechados em casa dos meus pais..era para ir este fim de semana mas já vi que vai chover, a partir de que dia acham que possa ir?? 2º e 3º semana do mes???



Como imaginas, a tua pergunta equivale quase a perguntar quais vão ser os números do Euromilhões...
As previsões, muitas vezes, nem acertam nos próximos 2 ou 3 dias, quanto mais a longo prazo!

De qualquer forma, se pesquisares, tens muitos "sites" de previsões de tempo, é só escolheres a que te agrada mais 

Accuweather para Viana, por exemplo:


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2019 às 20:01)

Tonton disse:


> Temperaturas máximas de hoje em muitos locais do litoral Norte e Centro cerca e algumas acima dos 25ºC   ... mês de... Inverno????


Como não estamos no Canadá, temos que aceitar .


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Fev 2019 às 20:24)

Diferenças enormes entre o gfs e o ecm!


----------



## Marco pires (27 Fev 2019 às 21:07)

continuo a ver noticias que o carnaval será molhado e frio, não é que me interesse porque não gosto nem um pouco dos festejos de carnaval, mas interessa-me sim a chuva e o frio, especialmente a chuva que é o que faz falta.

como estamos de previsões para a semana?


----------



## jamestorm (28 Fev 2019 às 12:27)

O ipma ja cortou na chuva para a região de Lisboa na próxima semana, probabilidades de chover levaram grande tombo..assim nao vamos lá. em breve estaremos a mitigar água outra vez


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2019 às 13:29)

jamestorm disse:


> O ipma ja cortou na chuva para a região de Lisboa na próxima semana, probabilidades de chover levaram grande tombo..assim nao vamos lá. em breve estaremos a mitigar água outra vez


Aqui aumentou para 54mm...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Fev 2019 às 17:04)

O alemão está valente para a minha zona 

*ICON*


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2019 às 17:36)

Nova funcionalidade.


---

Fevereiro 








---


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Fev 2019 às 19:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *ICON*



60 mm é acima da média de precipitação para o mês de março, aqui na Margem Sul. Isso parece-me muito estranho...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2019 às 20:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui aumentou para 54mm...


O ECM cortou e bem na chuva nesta saída, caso se confirme essa zona andará à volta dos 10mm, mas aí, como chove sempre bem, pode ser que tenhas mais.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Fev 2019 às 20:34)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> 60 mm é acima da média de precipitação para o mês de março, aqui na Margem Sul. Isso parece-me muito estranho...


Já aconteceu no passado, mas infelizmente desta vez deverá ser apenas um miragem disso! Postei porque seria um sonho nesta altura,  mas infelizmente o ICON está sozinho nestes valores! A julgar pelo ECM e pior ainda pelo GFS , não deve render muito mais que 10/15mm!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2019 às 20:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já aconteceu no passado, mas infelizmente desta vez deverá ser apenas um miragem disso! Postei porque seria um sonho nesta altura,  mas infelizmente o ICON está sozinho nestes valores! A julgar pelo ECM e pior ainda pelo GFS , não deve render muito mais que 10/15mm!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Acho que é mais ao contrário, pelo menos aqui na minha zona...
Nesta última saída, o ECM e o GFS cortaram bastante na precipitação, para aqui o europeu prevê 1,3mm e o GFS 8mm, quando nas saídas anteriores previam 15/20mm.
Vamos ver se melhora até lá...Mesmo que seja de pouca dura, sempre regava qualquer coisa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2019 às 20:58)

É verdade o GFS neste última cortou a precipitação praticamente toda, passou de mais de 20 mm, agora para apenas uns meros aguaceiros.


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2019 às 21:31)

Os 2 últimos dias de Fevereiro não vão mudar muito este compósito.






Do outro lado do mundo, o anticiclone do Pacífico também esteve muito distante do seu local habitual.






Fevereiro também foi muito quente (em termos relativos) no Alaska (aqui e aqui), especialmente na semana passada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Mar 2019 às 10:13)

Bom dia
Olhando so ao gfs era de dar pulos e saltos toda a gente... Olhando ao ecm e gem percebe se que pouco mais que a região a norte do Mondego veria algo.relevante.. 
Gfs com muito mais precipitação que os restantes modelos !


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Mar 2019 às 21:23)

A tendência é para precipitação acima do normal de 04 a 10 a norte e centro e abaixo no sul... Após isso será sempre abaixo da média sendo que a situação para terça é quarta ainda esta mais incerta. Após isso temos Março marcagao de manhã inverno a tarde verão!!!


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2019 às 21:27)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A tendência é para precipitação acima do normal de 04 a 10 a norte e centro e abaixo no sul



No Sul, e na semana de 04 a 10 simplesmente não referem nada, se vai ser acima, na média ou abaixo..  Aliás nesta previsão mensal, a única frase que abrange também o Sul é a da previsão para a semana de 11/03 a 17/03 ( todo o território).


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2019 às 22:36)

Snifa disse:


> No Sul, e na semana de 04 a 10 simplesmente não referem nada, se vai ser acima, na média ou abaixo..  Aliás nesta previsão mensal, a única frase que abrange também o Sul é a da previsão para a semana de 11/03 a 17/03 ( todo o território).



Na semana 04 a 10, será abaixo somente no litoral algarvio, o resto da região sul não tem sinal, nas restantes semanas existe sempre a tendência para abaixo da média ou sem sinal.

https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

Agora, fazendo umas contas, tomando que Março tem 4 semanas e que a sua média é de 40 mm, ora por semana a média andará pelos 10 mm em Faro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Mar 2019 às 00:00)

O gfs continua passado dos carretéis e indica cerca de 90 mm até as 240 horas para a região centro so que tudo concentrado num único dia. É a loucura!!
Enquanto isso o ecm nada indica !!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Mar 2019 às 10:08)

Para a região sul tem havido excelentes notícias de acordo com as últimas runs com muita precipitação emergindo dos modelos e ao que parece nesta situação o gfs 10x melhor que o ecm.
Ontem o ecm nem dava precipitação para aqui e hoje já dá uns 20 a 30 mm para aqui. 
A média para o mês de Março a centro é sul será feita em cerca de 24 horas pois os modelos indicam por exemplo para a região centro cerca de 60 a 80 mm em apenas 24 horas o que é imenso. 
Para além disso para além de ser excelente para a agricultura ainda vai encher as barragens. 
Esta chuva será uma grande bênção  !!!


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2019 às 19:50)

se alguma relação existir entre a estratosfera e a troposfera... parece que a segunda metade do mês poderá ser mais normal e aliviar um pouco a situação preocupante de total ausência de chuva...

a persistente mancha de pressões mais altas no atlântico desaparece na entrada da segunda quinzena do mês.

algum efeito isto terá na circulação geral de oeste.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (3 Mar 2019 às 21:09)

Boa nesta saida cada vez menos, mais do mesmo litoral norte boa chuva e cá quase nada.


----------



## dvieira (4 Mar 2019 às 10:37)

Esta saída da 00 da Gfs estava um sonho para dia 12 e 13 de Março. Será que foi um devaneio  do modelo ou ainda vamos ter um pouco de inverno para compensar o que não tivemos. Ficamos a saber já na próxima saída


----------



## blade (4 Mar 2019 às 11:04)

As bermudas já têm média de temperaturas para clima tropical https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bermuda antes falhavam por 0,3ºc , mesma latitude do que a madeira


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mar 2019 às 11:05)

dvieira disse:


> Esta saída da 00 da Gfs estava um sonho para dia 12 e 13 de Março. Será que foi um devaneio  do modelo ou ainda vamos ter um pouco de inverno para compensar o que não tivemos. Ficamos a saber já na próxima saída



Há 2 ou 3 dias o GFS previa mais de 40mm para terça/quarta em Lisboa, ontem chegou a prever 12mm, agora anda pelos 18mm.

Isto para dizer que, se o GFS mesmo a uma distância de 4/5 dias tem saídas tão diferentes umas das outras, imagina a 8/9 dias. Eu digo sempre que previsões a mais de 5 dias não nos dão certezas de que um evento poderá ocorrer, quanto muito uma possível tendência. Portanto isso do _ficamos a saber já na próxima saída_ é completamente errado.

E já agora aproveito para alertar para que este tipo de posts que se enquadram perfeitamente nos tópicos de previsões sejam lá colocados, para que não haja uma banalização do seguimento meteorológico livre


----------



## Tonton (4 Mar 2019 às 11:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Há 2 ou 3 dias o GFS previa mais de 40mm para terça/quarta em Lisboa, ontem chegou a prever 12mm, agora anda pelos 18mm.
> 
> Isto para dizer que, se o GFS mesmo a uma distância de 4/5 dias tem saídas tão diferentes umas das outras, imagina a 8/9 dias. Eu digo sempre que previsões a mais de 5 dias não nos dão certezas de que um evento poderá ocorrer, quanto muito uma possível tendência.
> 
> E já agora aproveito para alertar para que este tipo de posts que se enquadram perfeitamente nos tópicos de previsões sejam lá colocados, para que não haja uma banalização do seguimento meteorológico livre



Estas previsões do weatheronline, que são baseadas no GFS, já tiveram cerca de 40mm para Lisboa amanhã, e ontem mostravam cerca de 8...
Mais para diante (12 ou 13) quae nem vale a pena tomar em conta.


----------



## dvieira (4 Mar 2019 às 12:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Há 2 ou 3 dias o GFS previa mais de 40mm para terça/quarta em Lisboa, ontem chegou a prever 12mm, agora anda pelos 18mm.
> 
> Isto para dizer que, se o GFS mesmo a uma distância de 4/5 dias tem saídas tão diferentes umas das outras, imagina a 8/9 dias. Eu digo sempre que previsões a mais de 5 dias não nos dão certezas de que um evento poderá ocorrer, quanto muito uma possível tendência. Portanto isso do _ficamos a saber já na próxima saída_ é completamente errado.
> 
> E já agora aproveito para alertar para que este tipo de posts que se enquadram perfeitamente nos tópicos de previsões sejam lá colocados, para que não haja uma banalização do seguimento meteorológico livre


Sim é verdade não se pode confiar em previsões dos modelos em mais de 4 ou 5 dias ao não ser seja para previsões de anticiclone. Para a minha zona o Gfs previa cerca de 60mm para terça feira e agora já vai só nos 20mm. De qualquer maneira o GFS das 6h insiste na tendência de algo de tempo invernal com frio/ chuva/neve para os dias 12 e 13 mas agora já um pouco pior esta saída. O mais provável é continuar a piorar em cada saída. Eu quando abri hoje o meteograma da minha zona fiquei estupefacto a ver neve a 300 metros. Pensava que tinha me enganado a colocar a zona.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Mar 2019 às 18:50)

Tonton disse:


> O dia das fotos da neve no Algarve, que estão acima, 02.02.1954:



Outros tempos, hoje em dia não há nada disso,os invernos são amenos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Mar 2019 às 19:44)

Boa noite
Num mês em que a situação das barragens melhorou algo .. A situação de terça e quarta promete encher as barragens a norte do Mondego pois estão Previstos quase 100 mm em 24 horas a norte do Mondego. 
A sul do Mondego e a norte do Tejo se pode contar com cerca de 20 a 40 mm nestes 2 dias e posteriormente a sul do Tejo a precipitação que ocorra deverá rondar cerca dos 10 a 15 mm de precipitação.
Esta situação se deverá manter até Quinta !


----------



## 1337 (5 Mar 2019 às 11:26)

Mais um mês se repetiu a tendência que eu tinha falado, máximas com anomalia positiva e mínimas com anomalias negativas. Houve quem dissesse por aqui que até as mínimas estavam altas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Mar 2019 às 12:33)

Vamos dar por muito contentes nos últimos 10 anos ter nevado em grande parte do nosso território.
Não estou a ver a que tal ocorra num futuro próximo,estes últimos anos tem sido para esquecer mesmo na questão das mínimas.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (5 Mar 2019 às 14:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vamos dar por muito contentes nos últimos 10 anos ter nevado em grande parte do nosso território.
> Não estou a ver a que tal ocorra num futuro próximo,estes últimos anos tem sido para esquecer mesmo na questão das mínimas.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Boa treta, ainda o ano passado por esta altura estava tudo branco.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Mar 2019 às 15:37)

1337 disse:


> Boa treta, ainda o ano passado por esta altura estava tudo branco.


Estava aonde? Acima dos 600 metros?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Mar 2019 às 16:03)

Excelente run do gfs nesta saída duplicando o valor da precipitacao prevista para a próxima madrugada para valores na ordem dos 20 mm excepto no Algarve com cerca de 15 mm acumulados !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mar 2019 às 16:48)

Estive a ver os posts desde o início do mês e acabei por mover *21 das 33* mensagens postadas aqui neste tópico, que achei que se enquadravam perfeitamente noutros tópicos.

Uma vez mais para apelar a todos vós para não resumirem todo o fórum a este tópico. Não custa nada colocar as coisas no sítio certo.

Não tenho, muito pelo contrário, a intenção de andar aqui a fazer de polícia. Gostava apenas que o fórum se mantivesse como estava até ao momento. Se por um lado, o seguimento meteorológico livre foi criado para posts mais de carácter off-topic, parece que agora vem tudo cá parar.

Recordo o post inicial do 1º seguimento livre que tivemos:






Quando quiserem iniciar uma discussão sobre um post que está no tópico das previsões, por exemplo, fazem uma quote desse post, vêm aqui ao seguimento livre e inserem a quote junto da vossa mensagem.

Vamos todos contribuir para uma casa mais arrumada. Porque afinal, esta é a casa de todos nós. 

Obrigado uma vez mais pela atenção.


----------



## André Ultra (5 Mar 2019 às 20:20)

Boa noite, nas previsões a curto e a médio prazo só aparece o mês de abril


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mar 2019 às 20:39)

André Ultra disse:


> Boa noite, nas previsões a curto e a médio prazo só aparece o mês de abril



Abril?

 Previsões Curto Prazo - Março 2019
 Previsões Médio Prazo - Março 2019


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2019 às 14:40)

O núcleo da 'Laura' está muito próximo desta boia  https://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=62001&uom=M&tz=STN ou https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/marine/observations/162001


----------



## Pek (6 Mar 2019 às 16:34)

Orion disse:


> O núcleo da 'Laura' está muito próximo desta boia  https://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=62001&uom=M&tz=STN ou https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/marine/observations/162001



Estaca de Bares-AEMET (80 m, A Corunha), rajadas de 152 km/h e ventos médios em 10 minutos de 115 km/h.


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2019 às 17:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estive a ver os posts desde o início do mês e acabei por mover *21 das 33* mensagens postadas aqui neste tópico, que achei que se enquadravam perfeitamente noutros tópicos.
> 
> Uma vez mais para apelar a todos vós para não resumirem todo o fórum a este tópico. Não custa nada colocar as coisas no sítio certo.
> 
> ...



Já uma vez tinha alertado para este problema da monopolização que este tópico livre está a ter. Infelizmente o problema mantem-se.. Com grande pena minha Este tópico está a "comer" o MeteoPT... Este problema a par de outro que é (na minha opinião) excesso de posts que resultam apenas na colagem de links ou tweets sem mais nenhuma palavra, têm me levado a um desinteresse cada vez maior em seguir e ler os tópicos. os links e tweets todos sabemos onde os ir buscar, estar a encher o fórum de links não representa uma mais valia, o que enriquece o fórum são as analises fundamentadas dos modelos não a partilha de links...

Em mais de 11 anos que acompanho diariamente o MeteoPT nunca me senti tão pouco motivado em participar e tão afastado desta casa como agora, pelas razão que referi no paragrafo anterior. Como sou um dos membros mais antigos e regulares desta casa sinto que deveria deixar aqui este desabafo. Não como uma critica à moderação mas como uma critica ao rumo que o MeteoPT está a tomar.

Não pretendo influenciar ninguém o que deixei aqui exposto, esta é apenas a minha opinião.


----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2019 às 19:48)

2019 é o ano do regresso das super marés de equinócio... completa-se o ciclo de 18 anos em que as marés atingem o maior coeficiente. 

estranhamente não vejo em lado nenhum qualquer aviso público de preparação para este fenómeno.

estamos a 15 dias do evento que atingirá o pico no dia 21. 

falta saber se a esta amplitude excepcional será acompanhada de mau tempo no mar o que fará subir ainda mais a cota da água na preia mar.


----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2019 às 19:51)

para os dias 18-19... o anticiclone de bloqueio desaparece dando lugar a uma corrente de oeste mais baixa e intensa. Vamos ter o regresso da chuva.

espera-se a presença de um El Niño fraco ou do tipo Modoki o que favorece uma passagem de tempestades mais a sul dos estados unidos, uma potente época de tornados e em princípio uma primavera chuvosa na europa.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Mar 2019 às 19:54)

Uma das coisas que leva as pessoas a não participar mais no forum é o tempo em portugal estar cada vez mais secante ...literalmente secante. Por mim falo, quando não ha eventos interessantes não dá tanta vontade de participar.

Mas continuando, o que eu gostava de saber é se existe alguma tendência de chuva para as próximas semanas, ao que vejo os modelos nao apontam chuva próxima semana e o ipma tb não...isso será a realidade ou ainda pode chover até ao final do mês?
Se não chover até Abril tenho q montar a rega, esta chuva foi pouca, com sol vai-se rápido a humidade pra as plantas, em poucos dias está seco agora que o sol tem mais força.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Mar 2019 às 20:35)

Agreste disse:


> para os dias 18-19... o anticiclone de bloqueio desaparece dando lugar a uma corrente de oeste mais baixa e intensa. Vamos ter o regresso da chuva.
> 
> espera-se a presença de um El Niño fraco ou do tipo Modoki o que favorece uma passagem de tempestades mais a sul dos estados unidos, uma potente época de tornados e em princípio uma primavera chuvosa na europa.



Em que ano?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Mar 2019 às 20:38)

A operacional está completamente desfasada


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mar 2019 às 20:48)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A previsão mensal do Accuweather tem vindo cada vez mais, nos últimos dias, a mostrar uma tendência chuvosa a partir de dia 18. Contudo, não será por muito tempo. O início de abril promete ser muito quente e seco.
> Já outra vez previam chuva para meados de dezembro, exatamente com a mesma antecedência, e até choveu bastante ao longo de vários dias.


Essas previsões do Accuweather a esta distância, valem zero, na minha opinião.


----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2019 às 23:42)

falar dos ciclos de 18 anos das marés de equinócio é uma conversa de café.


----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2019 às 23:51)

os molhes de pedras do rio arade vão desaparecer debaixo de água... dada a amplitude da maré. 

a água vai sair da doca de recreio de faro e inundar a rua.


----------



## Fada (7 Mar 2019 às 00:34)

Agreste disse:


> os molhes de pedras do rio arade vão desaparecer debaixo de água... dada a amplitude da maré.
> 
> a água vai sair da doca de recreio de faro e inundar a rua.



Lembro-me de há muitos anos, quando ara miúda, o meu pai ter ido passar a noite a bordo do barco, na Doca de Faro (e estou a falar de quando a doca era Gratuita e não quando começou a ser paga e correu com os antigos utilizadores para o meio da ria), por causa dessa maré.
Foi tão publicitada nessa altura que meteu medo a quem tinha barcos... mas, que eu me lembre, acabou por não acontecer nada de catastrófico.

Há mesmo algum risco ou é só o alarido?

PS: Se for dentro da doca que se lixem, se pagam à doca, então devem ter um bom seguro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Mar 2019 às 02:06)

Existe possibilidade de se entrar em seca extrema no final deste mês


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Mar 2019 às 12:04)

Eu estava a fazer uma pergunta mas ok . ..
Olhando ao ensemble isto está mesmo muito mau em prespectiva onde já a partir de sábado se prevê temperaturas acima dos 20c que termina temporariamente na terça voltando depois a partir de sexta feira até sabe se lá quando.
Neste momento não se prevê ainda temperaturas superiores a 25c !


----------



## Tonton (7 Mar 2019 às 15:20)

Esta é que é uma estação excelente para acabar com a seca....


----------



## remember (7 Mar 2019 às 15:27)

Tonton disse:


> Esta é que é uma estação excelente para acabar com a seca....


Lol essa deve estar rota

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Mar 2019 às 15:42)

Tonton disse:


> Esta é que é uma estação excelente para acabar com a seca....



Com 99,57 mm/hr, devem ter a torneira ligada ao pluviometro


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2019 às 15:45)

Tonton disse:


> Esta é que é uma estação excelente para acabar com a seca....



Acabava com a seca e também afundava Lisboa.  Lá ia o pessoal visitar Lisboa de submarino.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Mar 2019 às 16:31)

Se com 10 mm em 6h já consegue criar inundações ... Não é fácil ... Com esse valor a cidade juntava se ao oceano Atlântico!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mar 2019 às 22:01)

jamestorm disse:


> Deus te oiça, mas já vi algumas paginas a referirem que será quase impossível chover mais em Março na região de Lisboa.


Essas páginas não têm noção que faltam 23 dias para o mês acabar, e tudo pode acontecer em todos esses dias. 
É muito pouco provável que chova nos próximos 10 dias, mas, mesmo assim, são mais 13 dias em que pode chover. 
Os modelos falam há pelo menos 3 semanas numa cut-off que se poderá formar a sudoeste do território continental e fará com que haja uma circulação de oeste durante uns dias. Por isso é que eu digo que é provável que chova na segunda metade do mês, mas não deverá ser por muito tempo. É claro que há sempre aquela incerteza comum, mas já nem digo nada. 

Março é daqueles meses em que basta um ou dois eventos de precipitação para fazer com que o mês seja considerado normal. A média de precipitação para a minha zona ronda os 51 mm, e desses 51 já tenho 35 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mar 2019 às 22:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Essas páginas não têm noção que faltam 23 dias para o mês acabar, e tudo pode acontecer em todos esses dias.
> É muito pouco provável que chova nos próximos 10 dias, mas, mesmo assim, são mais 13 dias em que pode chover.
> Os modelos falam há pelo menos 3 semanas numa cut-off que se poderá formar a sudoeste do território continental e fará com que haja uma circulação de oeste durante uns dias. Por isso é que eu digo que é provável que chova na segunda metade do mês, mas não deverá ser por muito tempo. É claro que há sempre aquela incerteza comum, mas já nem digo nada.
> 
> Março é daqueles meses em que basta um ou dois eventos de precipitação para fazer com que o mês seja considerado normal. A média de precipitação para a minha zona ronda os 51 mm, e desses 51 já tenho 35 mm.



Começando pelo fim do teu post, a média de precipitação para o mês de março ficou mais de 50% feita nestes últimos dias em muitos locais. O problema é a herança que temos dos meses anteriores em que não choveu praticamente nada. É como se estivéssemos numa empresa em que lucrámos este mês, mas ainda não conseguimos saldar as dívidas que temos dos meses anteriores. (E na verdade em Março ainda nem _lucrámos_, uma vez que estamos ainda abaixo da média)

Em relação aos dias de chuva, tens toda a razão quando dizes que ainda pode chover em 13 dias, mas o que a minha experiência me diz é que os modelos acertam mais vezes a longo prazo quando prevêem o posicionamento da dorsal em ou perto de Portugal do que quando prevêem situações de chuva. Ou seja, para simplificar, a longo prazo, os modelos acertam mais vezes quando prevêem tempo seco do que quando prevêem situações chuvosas. E portanto, não me admirava nada que até ao fim de Março não caísse uma única pinga, sobretudo nas regiões abaixo do sistema Montejunto-Estrela.

Espero estar bem enganado


----------



## Tonton (7 Mar 2019 às 22:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os modelos falam há pelo menos 3 semanas numa cut-off que se poderá formar a sudoeste do território continental e fará com que haja uma circulação de oeste durante uns dias.



Uma "cut-off" a sudoeste provoca circulação de leste ou sueste mas nunca de oeste...???


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2019 às 22:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Começando pelo fim do teu post, a média de precipitação para o mês de março ficou mais de 50% feita nestes últimos dias em muitos locais. O problema é a herança que temos dos meses anteriores em que não choveu praticamente nada. É como se estivéssemos numa empresa em que lucrámos este mês, mas ainda não conseguimos saldar as dívidas que temos dos meses anteriores. (E na verdade em Março ainda nem _lucrámos_, uma vez que estamos ainda abaixo da média)
> 
> Em relação aos dias de chuva, tens toda a razão quando dizes que ainda pode chover em 13 dias, mas o que a minha experiência me diz é que os modelos acertam mais vezes a longo prazo quando prevêem o posicionamento da dorsal em ou perto de Portugal do que quando prevêem situações de chuva. Ou seja, para simplificar, a longo prazo, os modelos acertam mais vezes quando prevêem tempo seco do que quando prevêem situações chuvosas. E portanto, não me admirava nada que até ao fim de Março não caísse uma única pinga, sobretudo nas regiões Centro e Sul.
> 
> Espero estar bem enganado


Pois, lá está! Mesmo que fosse um mês dentro da média, não seria suficiente para amenizar a situação que já vem de trás, era preciso que a chuva durasse muitos dias como ocorreu em Março do ano passado. Até ao momento, desde o início do ano apenas tivemos dois eventos significativos de chuva: o do final de janeiro e agora este, são significativos porque em 2/3 dias acumula-se bem mas o problema é o que acontece depois, 2/3 semanas sem chover e aqui na minha zona já não chovia nada de jeito há mais de 1 mês, pois, no dia 18 de fevereiro nada choveu neste cantinho sudeste do Alto Alentejo. 
Quanto ás previsões, infelizmente é uma realidade que se tem visto ao longo dos últimos anos e já nem dá vontade de comentar previsões interessantes que por vezes surgem porque acabam sempre por desaparecer e o anticiclone lá fica no mesmo sitio. Infelizmente, tal como já referi no tópico do Sul, a região tem mais um seca terrível pela frente e mesmo que Abril e Maio fossem normais já pouco fazem, os meses de chuva a sério já passaram. 
Em 2017, a Barragem do Caia estava a 45% por esta altura e terminou o verão com 20%. Neste momento, está a 32% mas no último verão notou-se algum racionamento da água e terão mesmo de fazer isso, nos próximos tempos. Não há outro remédio se não ter de aprender a viver com estas situações cada vez mais frequentes!


----------



## jamestorm (8 Mar 2019 às 09:05)

..pois essa de os modelos acertarem a longo prazo tendencialmente mais vezes no tempo seco do que na chuva, ja se percebeu bem aqui, nos últimos anos isso parece ter sido reforçado. E realmente nem da muita vontade de ligar a previsões...mas, a mim chateia/me quando no inicio do Inverno muita gente prometeu um inverno tendencialmente chuvoso e tivemos exactamente o contrario> um inverno tendencialmente seco.


----------



## Orion (8 Mar 2019 às 11:30)

BAM (Brazilian Atmospheric Model)  http://previsaonumerica.cptec.inpe.br/bam#

É melhor não depositar muitas esperanças neste modelo. Só para curiosidade


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Mar 2019 às 12:50)

Bom dia

De acordo com os modelos e depois destas muito fracas chuvas dos últimos dois dias a sul.... Agora teremos 3 ou 4 dias com temperaturas que anularao o efeito desta chuva sobretudo a sul. 
Depois destes dias a temperatura volta a descer para subir novamente mas para valores normais para a época . 
A chuva agora poderá demorar a regressar a estas regiões mais a sul


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2019 às 12:06)

Para o meio/final da próxima semana deverá ocorrer um _landfall_ de um ciclone tropical em Moçambique.

A previsão de hoje indica que o referido ciclone poderá chegar com cat. 3 (escala SS). O último a afetar diretamente o país com semelhante intensidade foi o ciclone Jokwe em 2008 (o Funso de 2012 passou ao largo da costa).

As previsões podem ser acompanhadas aqui  http://www.meteo.fr/temps/domtom/La_Reunion/webcmrs9.0/anglais/index.html

IM de Moçambique  http://www.inam.gov.mz/index.php/pt/#

Sat  https://en.sat24.com/en/mg ou https://weather.us/satellite/mozambique/satellite-infrared-15min/20190309-1200z.html

---

A +-120h de distância está longe de estar garantido mas o ciclone pode ficar com um olho colossal.


----------



## JCARL (9 Mar 2019 às 18:35)

Também para acompanhar em:
http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-ti...zoom=4&img=1&vars=11111000000000000000&loop=0

http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/#


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2019 às 11:14)

Orion disse:


> Para o meio/final da próxima semana deverá ocorrer um _landfall_ de um ciclone tropical em Moçambique.



O IM de Madagascar nomeou o ciclone como IDAI.


----------



## Astroamador (11 Mar 2019 às 02:33)

Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mar 2019 às 07:20)

É pá, os modelos mudaram muito desde ontem! Nem acredito nesta saída das 00h, mas pelo menos, faria com que aquela gente que não previa chuva até ao fim do mês ficasse com dor de cotovelos. 

Previsão a 144 horas:






Previsão a 264 horas





Previsão de chuva para daqui a 240 horas:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Mar 2019 às 07:51)

Não sei o que mudou mas enfim .. Tu lá vês sempre as coisas !


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2019 às 08:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É pá, os modelos mudaram muito desde ontem! Nem acredito nesta saída das 00h, mas pelo menos, faria com que aquela gente que não previa chuva até ao fim do mês ficasse com dor de cotovelos.
> 
> Previsão a 144 horas:
> 
> ...


Tanta chuva que se prevê, realmente...  Alguns mm’s no litoral e o sul do Tejo sem ver um pingo. O GFS prevê uns pingos dia 17 e depois disso teríamos tempo ainda mais seco para além daquele que já temos tido, com humidade baixa e vento de leste. Não há nada de significativo e bom nas previsões, pelo menos até ao momento.


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2019 às 09:36)

Astroamador disse:


> Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk










Está previsto que amanhã chegue a cat. 4 (escala SS). Para os curiosos, o centro de Reunião também publica boletins técnicos a cada 6 horas (CMRS, fim da página)  http://www.meteofrance.re/cyclone/cmrs/bulletin-cmrs

Felizmente esta ilha é desabitada. Quem é que quer estar tão próximo (flanco noroeste do olho) de um ciclone tropical semi-estacionário e em intensificação?


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2019 às 11:03)

Isto está bom é para o Mediterrâneo Oriental e Central! É mais do mesmo... O padrão tem sido sempre igual à vários meses. A seca vai começar em força agora. Vá... Dou 3 semanas para começar a choradeira na TV. Em contrapartida não vejo nenhuma campanha de prevenção/sensibilização para a poupança de água. O que se tem vendido é que está tudo controlado...e está... estamos à espera que a Primavera resolva como estamos à espera que o Verão resolva os incêndios. Ameno e húmido...


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2019 às 12:55)

Sim, ser afetado por um ciclone intenso é sempre uma chatice daí que... O que é que a malta de Moçambique estava a pensar quando indicou 'Joaninha' (o próximo a ser nomeado) como nome para um ciclone tropical? 

Só nomes femininos antes de 2000. Misoginia inaceitável por parte dos africanos 

Já de vez o NHC podia fazer o mesmo e dar uma vaga a Portugal. Fazia-se um mini-concurso e tudo


----------



## jamestorm (11 Mar 2019 às 17:05)

como é que é pessoal, chuvinha é que interessa..Região da Estremadura e Oeste para quando?? Queremos boas noticias ...ainda pode chover muito. 
Algum palpite?


----------



## Stormlover (11 Mar 2019 às 18:02)

Tenham calma com os cavalos, seca já nós estamos e sim o seu agravamento é possível, mas este tempo anticiclónico pode muito bem dar lugar a cut-offs e bastantes trovoadas na primavera, se ela for quente! Primavera quente não significa primavera seca


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Mar 2019 às 18:18)

trovoadas disse:


> Isto está bom é para o Mediterrâneo Oriental e Central! É mais do mesmo... O padrão tem sido sempre igual à vários meses. A seca vai começar em força agora. Vá... Dou 3 semanas para começar a choradeira na TV. Em contrapartida não vejo nenhuma campanha de prevenção/sensibilização para a poupança de água. O que se tem vendido é que está tudo controlado...e está... estamos à espera que a Primavera resolva como estamos à espera que o Verão resolva os incêndios. Ameno e húmido...


Padrão? Isto já é mais para clima do que padrão, há que aceitar...


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mar 2019 às 18:21)

1337 disse:


> Obviamente que é no geral. Mas se reparares nos relatórios do IPMA dos ultimos anos, vais verificar que é quase todos os meses o mesmo. Máximas acima do normal e mínimas abaixo do normal


Talvez isso seja um indicador de maior estabilidade no nosso clima, pois por norma e no geral, as noites mais frias são aquelas de tempo estável( céu limpo).


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2019 às 18:22)

A partir desta noite teremos novo agravamento substancial do estado do tempo para a regiões noroeste do continente europeu:

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public...#?tab=surfacePressureColour&fcTime=1552219200

Precipitação e ventos muito fortes... Neve para a Escandinávia e regiões alpinas.


----------



## comentador (11 Mar 2019 às 21:21)

Boa noite!  O tempo nas nossas latitudes sempre foi muito irregular, é típico do clima mediterrânico. Com as alterações climáticas ainda está mais imprevisível, os meteorologistas do IPMA referem isso. Não podemos fazer previsões a longo prazo, o tempo muda de repente, mas tem tido também estes períodos cada vez mais secos, apesar disso, é sempre imprevisível, vamos aproveitando o dia a dia, é o clima que temos, haja Saúde, esse sim é o melhor tempo que temos!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Mar 2019 às 00:46)

Agora vamos entrar naquela parte em que os modelos começa  ver cut offs... Como o ecm e gfs começam a mostrar !


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Mar 2019 às 09:03)

Curiosamente de acordo com os modelos poderemos mesmo ter uma cut off ou então tempo muito frio como ainda não tivemos este ano. 
É isto na 2 quinzena de Março com a probalidade de chover aumentando algo!


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mar 2019 às 09:49)

Estou a ver é a costa leste Espanhola a andar de barco outra vez... Para aqui nada de concreto ainda! Para o norte e centro em princípio vai haver uma boa frente no final da semana.


----------



## cepp1 (12 Mar 2019 às 09:55)

Alguem me sabe dizer se a chuva prevista para o Minho no proximo fim de semana é significativa ou coisa pouca?


----------



## cepp1 (12 Mar 2019 às 09:57)

Alguem me sabe dizer se a chuva prevista para o Minho no proximo fim de semana é significativa ou coisa pouca?


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2019 às 20:45)

O anticiclone tem estado mais sossegado que o habitual.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mar 2019 às 23:49)

É incrível as diferenças entre vários modelos meteorológicos, em relação à precipitação. 

O GFS prevê quase 18 mm de acumulado para as próximas 240 horas, aqui para a minha zona, enquanto que o ECMWF prevê apenas 2 mm. Vamos lá ver qual é o modelo que acerta.

PS: Eu já em janeiro tive um pressentimento que iria chover muito no fim do mês, e choveu! Muitas vezes, esses pressentimentos acertam, mas não há certezas, por isso, vamos lá ver no que isto dá.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mar 2019 às 00:33)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É incrível as diferenças entre vários modelos meteorológicos, em relação à precipitação.
> 
> O GFS prevê quase 18 mm de acumulado para as próximas 240 horas, aqui para a minha zona, enquanto que o ECMWF prevê apenas 2 mm. Vamos lá ver qual é o modelo que acerta.
> 
> PS: Eu já em janeiro tive um pressentimento que iria chover muito no fim do mês, e choveu! Muitas vezes, esses pressentimentos acertam, mas não há certezas, por isso, vamos lá ver no que isto dá.



Precipitação prevista para Loures nas várias runs do GFS:

00z - 0,5mm
06z - 40,4mm
12z - 10,0mm
18z - 1,2mm

Nem dentro do próprio modelo há consenso. Euforias a mais de 3 dias é meio caminho andado para sofrer desilusões.

Parece haver um consenso para uma possível cut-off, mas o seu posicionamento previsto não é de todo o ideal, seria necessário deslocar-se mais para Oeste para que pudesse trazer alguma precipitação.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mar 2019 às 16:26)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É incrível as diferenças entre vários modelos meteorológicos, em relação à precipitação.
> 
> O GFS prevê quase 18 mm de acumulado para as próximas 240 horas, aqui para a minha zona, enquanto que o ECMWF prevê apenas 2 mm. Vamos lá ver qual é o modelo que acerta.
> 
> PS: Eu já em janeiro tive um pressentimento que iria chover muito no fim do mês, e choveu! Muitas vezes, esses pressentimentos acertam, mas não há certezas, por isso, vamos lá ver no que isto dá.


Camarada, quem analisa modelos há anos sabe perfeitamente, que estamos a entrar naquela época em que os modelos começam a prever cutt-offs a bastantes horas de distância, que muitas vezes, não nos dão precipitação, e sinceramente parece-me que será esse o caso.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Mar 2019 às 16:51)

Analisando os modelos pode se constatar que é exactamente isso que sucede. Pode se verificar o Anticiclone cada vez mais forte e abrangendo a Europa toda e o facto do tempo arrefecer prende se com o ar frio que sera empurrado pela circulação de leste ou nordeste. Mas se porventura numa altura súbita o mesmo rumar ao mediterrâneo então voltaríamos a ter o tempo actual. 
Em relação a possível precipitação a mesma é cada vez mais remota neste mês e em abril já estaremos dependentes das cut offs se surgirem. 
Todos os modelos sem excepções esperam um final de Primavera quente !


----------



## André_Cardoso (15 Mar 2019 às 11:41)

Boa pessoal, apos alguma ausência a minha estação esta de novo online, https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAVEIROA8.
Tenho uma wmr300 e tive problemas no sensor da temperatura, como devem ter percebido sendo uma "copia" da davis ao que parece o acesso a material de substituição não é muito fácil.
Apesar do problema serviu para perceber como se repara o sensor, deixo o meu testemunho para se alguém estiver na mesma situação pode contactar.
Venha chuva


----------



## jpmartins (15 Mar 2019 às 11:46)

André_Cardoso essa estação está num local muito bom, espero que agora tenhas sorte com a mesma.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mar 2019 às 21:51)

Bem, parece que vou dar parabéns àqueles que disseram desde o dia 7 que não iria haver chuva até ao fim do mês. A situação não está nada boa, nem para Portugal nem para o resto da Europa. 

A nossa única esperança é uma cut-off que deverá surgir nos próximos dias no Mediterrâneo e que deverá afetar o Algarve, elevando o acumulado mensal de Faro para, no máximo, uns 13 ou 14 mm. Nada de especial, mas é o melhor que se pode arranjar. 

As próximas saídas serão fundamentais para vermos se essa depressão se desloque para oeste ou se fica no local atual. Domingo choverá, mas não espero mais de 1 mm. Vamos lá ver o que acontece.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Mar 2019 às 09:16)

Bom dia
De acordo com os modelos teremos uma descida da temperatura na próxima semana mas sem precipitacao devendo a temperatura posteriormente voltar a subir para o final da próxima semana ..
Quanto a precipitação ou cut offs infelizmente com alguma expressão somente o gfs a vê!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Mar 2019 às 20:12)

Boa noite

Ecm e ukm vs gem e gfs
Sem cut off VS com cut off

Os modelos europeus anulam por completo a cut off  ... Quase anulam o tempo frio e depois de 2 ou 3 dias com temperaturas normais voltam as temperaturas que temos tido !


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Mar 2019 às 23:05)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Ecm e ukm vs gem e gfs
> Sem cut off VS com cut off


Vamos ver quem ganha a guerra, se são os americanizados ou os europeus, apesar de achar que possam ser os europeus.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mar 2019 às 23:12)

Só para contextualizar como andam as coisas, aqui vão os meus registos deste dia desde que tenho registos.

16 de março de 2019: Dia soalheiro com máxima de 23.4ºC e mínima apenas alcançada ao final do dia, sendo que a noite/início do dia foi quente.
2018: Máxima de 11.2ºC com 5.6mm acumulados com a passagem de várias células convectivas.
2017: Dia seco com vento forte de nordeste de madrugada, com máxima de 18.6ºC. No Sul do País várias células convectivas deixaram acumulados, nada em Portalegre apesar do ar de ameaça.
2016: Sem dados meus, mas foi um dia com alguma chuva e nevoeiro, com temperaturas na ordem dos 10ºC.
2015: Dia relativamente seco e estável com máxima de 16.5ºC e mínima de 7.4ºC com vento moderado durante o dia. Teriam chovido 8mm no dia seguinte.
2014: 21.9ºC de máxima, dia relativamente quente e estável, parecido a 2019 mas menos quente. Os dias seguintes ter-se-iam caracterizado pela existência de inversões térmicas.
2013: Alguma (mas pouca, 1mm) precipitação acumulada com máxima de 12.7ºC. Relatos de instabilidade no Sudeste do País. O dia seguinte teria deixado mais 6mm de precipitação.
2012: Dia estável com máxima de 18.0ºC. Teria chovido no dia seguinte também.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mar 2019 às 21:48)

Aqui vão acumulados aproximados dos anos hidrológicos da última década até dia 17 de março (dados do IPMA/IM):

Ano Hidrológico 2010/2011: 648 mm
Ano Hidrológico 2011/2012: 380 mm
Ano Hidrológico 2012/2013: 617 mm
Ano Hidrológico 2013/2014: 577 mm
Ano Hidrológico 2014/2015: 434 mm
Ano Hidrológico 2015/2016: 446 mm
Ano Hidrológico 2016/2017: 498 mm
Ano Hidrológico 2017/2018: 420 mm
Ano Hidrológico 2018/2019: 348 mm

Sinceramente, este ano hidrológico está a ser o pior da década. Até 2012 tinha um acumulado de precipitação maior por esta altura.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Mar 2019 às 03:12)

este ano está a ser extremamente seco e também bastante quente, quando comparado com os últimos Invernos que me lembro...um ano bastante estranho porque parece extremamente estável, nem temperaturas mínimas baixas temos. Um ano meio tropicaliente...

Entretanto não ha chuva nenhuma em perspectiva até ao final do mês, não acreditei naqueles que diziam que não chovia mais em Março, mas o resultado parece estar aí, as evidencias são claras.


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2019 às 10:33)

Estima-se que 90% de Beira, Moçambique, tenha sido danificada ou destruída pelo ciclone Idai. 157 mortos em Moçambique e no vizinho Zimbabué.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Mar 2019 às 12:22)

Cenário ainda muito incerto para os próximos dias nomeadamente a partir de sexta Feira sendo que o gfs continua a ser suportado através das runs operacionais e de controlo !


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2019 às 16:07)

Orion disse:


> Estima-se que 90% de Beira, Moçambique, tenha sido danificada ou destruída pelo ciclone Idai. 157 mortos em Moçambique e no vizinho Zimbabué.



*Ciclone Idai: Presidente de Moçambique admite que pode haver mil mortos*

 http://www.inam.gov.mz/index.php/pt/novo-sistema







Moçambique continua a ser afetado pelos restos do ciclone.


(em inglês mas a reportagem é mais longa)


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2019 às 16:23)

Esperemos que o GFS se mantenha "animado", como está neste momento.
Mesmo não sendo muita, mas neste momento toda a água é bem vinda, até para ir mantendo a humidade no solo.


----------



## baojoao (18 Mar 2019 às 18:58)

Qual o link para fazer essa consulta?


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Aqui vão acumulados aproximados dos anos hidrológicos da última década até dia 17 de março (dados do IPMA/IM):
> 
> Ano Hidrológico 2010/2011: 648 mm
> Ano Hidrológico 2011/2012: 380 mm
> ...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Mar 2019 às 19:10)

Os modelos a cerca de 96 horas estão tão mas tão diferentes entre gfs e ecm e ukm.
Mas quando se olha ao ensemble do gfs claramente estás boas saídas quase so acontecem no operacional e na controladora...


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2019 às 21:45)

A percentagem de água no solo, continua a diminuir, resta-nos aguardar por umas boas novidade para os próximos dias.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mar 2019 às 23:49)

baojoao disse:


> Qual o link para fazer essa consulta?


Os valores foram calculados através através dos dados dos mapas climatológicos do IPMA e do IM, de 2010 a 2017, e a partir daí são dados que tinha registado quando eu tinha o meu antigo pluviómetro, que já foi para o lixo.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2019 às 10:32)

Para os entusiastas dos ciclones tropicais, a Austrália está muito interessante.

Neste momento o CT Trevor está a afetar o _Top End_, estando prevista uma posterior - e intensa - regeneração no Golfo da Carpentária. Os 922 hPa e rajadas de 296 km/h a 93h (IFS 00z) estão deveras agrestes.

Também já foi emitido um aviso de formação de um CT para a Austrália Ocidental. Será a Verónica mas ainda é muito cedo para grandes considerações. Portais de acompanhamento aqui, aqui e aqui.

O norte da Austrália não tem grande densidade populacional mas haverá muita quinta com danos consideráveis.

A temporada de ciclones no Pacífico Sul acaba no final de Abril. Por cá (Atlântico), e em teoria, deve ser um ano calmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2019 às 12:53)

@Orion , a Austrália é do melhor, tanto tens 50ºC como levas com um ciclone. 

Parece mais óbvio, chover no Norte de África do que por cá.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Mar 2019 às 20:56)

jamestorm disse:


> Não vai chover nada...deve ser devaneio do GFS



Sim, foi mesmo devaneio.
Entretanto o modelo foi atualizado e a chuva foi toda para a região do Atlas.
______________
Parabéns a todos aqueles que disseram que não ia chover mais até ao fim do mês!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2019 às 21:10)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Sim, foi mesmo devaneio.
> Entretanto o modelo foi atualizado e a chuva foi toda para a região do Atlas.
> ______________
> Parabéns a todos aqueles que disseram que não ia chover mais até ao fim do mês!



Depois de ler estas tua palavras, ainda fiquei mais desiludido do que já estava, este ano, mal se acaba de plantar as árvores, e tem de se instalar logo o sistema de rega.
Onde no ano passado a primeira rega que dei ás árvores foi no inicio de Julho.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Mar 2019 às 21:10)

Olhando aos modelos aconteceu exatamente aquilo que esperava ..  Uma situação em que gfs é ecm cederam e ficaram ambos no meio termo. Infelizmente o meio termo não nos trás chuva. 
Fazendo uma analogia com 2005 no final de Fevereiro a situação nas barragens era ligeiramente pior e em termos da situação de seca também. Só que o mês de Março e Abril apesar de tudo em 2005 não foi assim tão mau quanto isso e ainda choveu bem a norte e centro na ultima dezena do mês. Em 2019 Março está mais seco em especial a centro e sul e Abril e uma incógnita.
Posto isto em termos de seca ou das barragens nao será de descurar um agravamento já no final deste mês. 
Tal como em 2005 também neste caso a Primavera promete ser quente.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2019 às 22:07)

*Climate change making storms like Idai more severe, say experts *

É sempre a mesma coisa mas neste caso não está completamente correto.

A intensidade de um ciclone não é o único fator a contribuir para a devastação. A cidade de Beira teve azar mas já era bastante vulnerável.

As causas da devastação de um Harvey/Texas não são as mesmas de um Winston/Fiji.

O hemisfério sul tem muito menos massa terrestre, população mais reduzida/mais dispersa e até menos bacias onde há formação de ciclones tropicais (atlântico sul e pacífico sudeste). Desastres em larga escala são pouco comuns não obstante a ocorrência de alguns ciclones tropicais muito intensos.

Certamente um dos mais fascinantes CTs do Índico é este...











... que curiosamente chegou à África continental ligeiramente a sul de Beira (animação da tempestade aqui - substituir ftp// por ftp:// e 'enter').


----------



## rokleon (20 Mar 2019 às 10:37)

Tonton disse:


> Chegou a Primavera, oooops... o Verão???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grandes amplitudes sim!
Boa estação nova a todos


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2019 às 13:15)

Tonton disse:


> Chegou a Primavera, oooops... o Verão???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É bem verdade eu sou testemunha destas amplitudes térmicas diarimente, e estou no concelho vizinho, as madrugadas e inicios de manhã são sempre frescas, e acompanhadas de vento fraco a moderado, como é o caso de hoje.
E depois as tardes são bem amenas, que até já dá alguma preguiça.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (20 Mar 2019 às 13:52)

“Março marçagão, de manhã inverno de tarde verão”. Já diziam os antigos...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Mar 2019 às 16:20)

E entretanto quando já falta menos do que 72 horas para a suposta cut off temos as divergências que temos entre os modelos americanos e os da Europa!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2019 às 16:25)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E entretanto quando já falta menos do que 72 horas para a suposta cut off temos as divergências que temos entre os modelos americanos e os da Europa!!


De repente, temos isto no GFS. Lá voltaram os 15 mm previstos inicialmente na saída das 00h de segunda-feira.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mar 2019 às 19:24)

É incrível como, a apenas 48 horas da posição final da cut-off, a previsão para a próxima semana é uma enorme incógnita. O GFS coloca quase 30 mm de acumulado até dia 29, enquanto que o ECMWF coloca 0 mm de acumulado até dia 1 de abril. 

Agora é preciso saber se a cut-off irá influenciar o estado do tempo aqui na minha zona. A chuva será muito importante, pois já se nota algum stresse térmico nos campos agrícolas da Península de Setúbal!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mar 2019 às 19:38)

Hoje o dia foi marcado pela presença de algumas nuvens _cumulus _devido à existência de algum CAPE e alguma humidade nos níveis baixos até sensivelmente 850hPa, sobretudo na região Sul.

Aqui fica uma animação das imagens de satélite do dia de hoje.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Mar 2019 às 20:11)

Gostava de saber como é que com umas iso tão baixas para sábado o ecm indica uns espectaculares 28 c para Setúbal quando o gfs com previsão semelhante de ISO indica apenas 22 c. 
Não entendo !


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Mar 2019 às 20:13)

Depois temos o gfs e ecm já com alguma convergência mas em que gfs indica conectividade e o ecm nada !


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Mar 2019 às 09:39)

Bom dia

O Ipma mantém as máximas na ordem dos 27 e 28 c para este fim de semana em locais tais como setubal e Santarém. Está situação se deverá manter pelo menos até à próxima Quarta Feira. 
Em relação a precipitação em principio no final do mês ou inicio do próximo mês deveremos ter uma alteração do padrão atmosférica com instabilidade e tempo mais fresco mais de acordo com a altura do ano.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (22 Mar 2019 às 09:42)

Não compreendo como o IPMA dá 28/29ºC para estas zonas, o gfs o máximo que dá são 24/25ºC em que ficamos?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Mar 2019 às 09:50)

Também não se compreende não senhor sobretudo quando o interior da península nem sequer está quente para o ar ser arrastado por isso creio que será o Ipma a apostar que será o efeito do vento leste. 
Mas se as máximas não passarem dos 26 c não se admirem.. Portanto em minha opinião trata se de números exagerados Qd a ISO mal toca nos 8.. Estranho de facto!
Se dão 28 para sábado quanto darão para segunda ou terça?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Mar 2019 às 10:05)

Como era de esperar aliás nem fazia qualquer sentido essa previsão  ... O Ipma reviu em baixa os valores somente para 26c para as regiões referidas . .. Mesmo assim veremos se chega a tanto!!


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2019 às 10:51)

veremos quem ganha ecm continua a apostar em calor sem chuva, o gfs continua a insistir em trovoadas, espero que o gfs ganhe, mas como isto anda tou com medo que o ecm acabe por ganhar, até porque o gfs de vez em quando adianta 1 dia para a frente


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2019 às 11:18)

Rico fim de semana! 25°c para aqui!
Maravilha 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (22 Mar 2019 às 12:35)

Chuva é precisa, ou Portugal irá enfrentar um verão com muita escassez de água


----------



## jamestorm (22 Mar 2019 às 15:49)

Estou muito preocupado com a situação aqui na minha zona, a erva está toda a secar e com os próximos dias de forte calor teremos um acentuar desta situação...isto que estamos a assistir é o que vemos noutros anos mais em Maio do que em Março..enfim, como se duvidas houvessem q estamos com alterações climáticas.... Este ano acho que vai ser de mitigar água.


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Mar 2019 às 15:57)

Infelizmente há motivos para preocupação, mas nada é ainda definitivo. A partir da próxima semana há chance de termos alguma convecção especialmente no interior, o que sendo uma lotaria pode ajudar um pouco. E há também alguma tendência nos modelos (ECMWF e GFS) para o início de Abril ser mais fresco e chuvoso. Não está nada garantido, como é natural a esta distância, mas serve para relembrar que por vezes Abril e até Maio podem ser bem chuvosos. Em 2016, depois de um Abril bastante quente, tivemos as duas primeiras semanas de Maio com chuvas consecutivas. Por isso, preocupação sim, é legitima, mas não há necessidade de desesperar. Ainda...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mar 2019 às 16:41)

É incrível como, a apenas 2 dias de distância, os modelos estarem todos trocados. 

O ECMWF prevê calor sem chuva à vista, contudo o GFS continua a prever os tais 15-20 mm até ao fim do mês, que fariam com que o mês ficasse com valores normais de precipitação.
De todo, neste momento, é praticamente impossível dizer se a próxima semana será seca ou chuvosa. Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF podem ganhar a batalha, sendo que já houve várias vezes em que o GFS ganhou, algumas ainda este ano hidrológico.

Há consenso, isso sim, que as temperaturas aumentem a partir de amanhã.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Mar 2019 às 19:32)

Nesta run o ecm já indica chuva para o sul a partir de quarta feira acompanhando a tendência do Gfs !!
Precipitação convectiva pelo que não devem ligar aos acumulados previstos mas ainda longe de estar alguma coisa garantida. A única coisa certa é o aumento da temperatura até terça que deverá ser o dia mais quente !


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2019 às 19:33)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É incrível como, a apenas 2 dias de distância, os modelos estarem todos trocados.
> 
> O ECMWF prevê calor sem chuva à vista, contudo o GFS continua a prever os tais 15-20 mm até ao fim do mês, que fariam com que o mês ficasse com valores normais de precipitação.
> De todo, neste momento, é praticamente impossível dizer se a próxima semana será seca ou chuvosa. Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF podem ganhar a batalha, sendo que já houve várias vezes em que o GFS ganhou, algumas ainda este ano hidrológico.
> ...


Os acumulados que os modelos preveem, nestas situações, de pouco ou nada valem,  raramente acertam ,o que interessa é lá estarem as condições de instabilidade, parece-me que a ocorrer instabilidade, será de caráter disperso e mais no interior centro e sul, mas veremos.


----------



## blade (22 Mar 2019 às 19:36)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Infelizmente há motivos para preocupação, mas nada é ainda definitivo. A partir da próxima semana há chance de termos alguma convecção especialmente no interior, o que sendo uma lotaria pode ajudar um pouco. E há também alguma tendência nos modelos (ECMWF e GFS) para o início de Abril ser mais fresco e chuvoso. Não está nada garantido, como é natural a esta distância, mas serve para relembrar que por vezes Abril e até Maio podem ser bem chuvosos. Em 2016, depois de um Abril bastante quente, tivemos as duas primeiras semanas de Maio com chuvas consecutivas. Por isso, preocupação sim, é legitima, mas não há necessidade de desesperar. Ainda...



 Abril de 2016 foi congelador, neste momento falam como se estivesse muito calor, mas as mínimas têm sido abaixo da média portanto nem sequer deve haver grande anomalia, todos os anos é o mesmo a reclamarem de não chover quem vem cá parece que estamos a ter tempo nunca antes visto.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2019 às 19:48)

blade disse:


> Abril de 2016 foi congelador, neste momento falam como se estivesse muito calor, mas as mínimas têm sido abaixo da média portanto nem sequer deve haver grande anomalia, todos os anos é o mesmo a reclamarem de não chover quem vem cá parece que estamos a ter tempo nunca antes visto.


Consulta os boletins do IPMA, se achas que tem estado muito frio.
O último mês com temperatura abaixo da média em Portugal continental foi em Julho do ano passado.


----------



## blade (22 Mar 2019 às 20:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Consulta os boletins do IPMA, se achas que tem estado muito frio.
> O último mês com temperatura abaixo da média em Portugal continental foi em Julho do ano passado.


https://gyazo.com/93d55ee0afdcff9398b7d91fa0935ef1


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2019 às 20:25)

blade disse:


> https://gyazo.com/93d55ee0afdcff9398b7d91fa0935ef1


Acabou por ser normal.


----------



## Tonton (22 Mar 2019 às 21:23)

blade disse:


> Abril de 2016 foi congelador...



É curioso, onde se irão buscar estas afirmações falsas??? 
Só se for por sensação pessoal de temperatura...

_*IPMA - Boletim Climatológico Mensal – abril 2016
O mês de abril foi extremamente chuvoso e o valor médio da temperatura média do ar foi próximo do normal. *

https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...mHVkEq/cli_20160401_20160430_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf_


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2019 às 22:40)

http://satview.bom.gov.au/

No norte da Austrália o CT Trevor está prestes a fazer _landfall_. Já no oeste, o olho do CT Verónica está tão grande que daqui a pouco, com o nascer do dia, se calhar vai dar para ver o oceano


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2019 às 23:07)

O GFS coloca rajadas entre 120 a 130 km/h no Estreito de Gibraltar na próxima 4ª feira. No Algarve, as rajadas andarão por volta dos 70 a 80 km/h.  A partir de 4ª feira, o GFS coloca vários dias uma suestada bem forte com uma ondulação jeitosa a rondar os 3/4 metros a confirmar-se vai ser bom para comer a areia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2019 às 10:17)

A instabilidade em Portugal Continental continua a ser constantemente adiada pelo GFS, portanto o ECMWF parece estar a levar a melhor. Apesar de estarem previstos bons valores de CAPE para dia 26, à partida este parâmetro não será suficiente para que se originem células convectivas.

Parece apenas haver uma pequena possibilidade de instabilidade amanhã, mas não deverá ser nada de especial.

_Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros dispersos e trovoada nas regiões Centro e Sul durante a tarde. _IPMA


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Mar 2019 às 12:03)

Entretanto a probabilidade de chover ainda este mês se reduz cada vez mais salvo algum aguaceiro localizado. 
Abril promete entrar mais fresca e com alguma instabilidade  ..  Mas veremos se será realmente assim !


----------



## trovoadas (23 Mar 2019 às 13:41)

O gfs adia mas em contrapartida abre a torneira mas só às 200 é tal horas. Já sabemos como funciona o processo mas acredito que algures virá qualquer coisa caso contrário é uma seca que eu pelo menos não me recordo. Nem em 2005 tivémos Março e Abril assim tão secos mas pode ser só impressão minha...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Mar 2019 às 13:49)

trovoadas disse:


> O gfs adia mas em contrapartida abre a torneira mas só às 200 é tal horas. Já sabemos como funciona o processo mas acredito que algures virá qualquer coisa caso contrário é uma seca que eu pelo menos não me recordo. Nem em 2005 tivémos Março e Abril assim tão secos mas pode ser só impressão minha...



Março de 2005 teve 15 mm em Faro e depois teve 1 mm em Abril ! 
Se Abril ainda nem começou e os sinais até são positivos teremos que esperar para ver...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (23 Mar 2019 às 16:29)

A memória é curta. Convido-vos a pesquisarem, por exemplo, como foi Março de 1998, há 21 anos. Vejam, por exemplo, as temperaturas. Terão algumas surpresas face às máximas...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Mar 2019 às 20:02)

A run das 12h trás novidades.... O prolongamento das temperaturas da grandeza de hoje após quarta e uma eventual mudanca de padrão pós quarta... volta a ser adiada . ..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mar 2019 às 20:11)

Desde já, vou dar os parabéns àqueles que arriscaram que não ia chover muito no resto do mês e parece que acertaram.

Mesmo assim, fico um pouco preocupado em relação à seca. O inverno 2018/2019 acabou com 120,3 mm, que é menos do que o acumulado que registei em novembro, e 38% do normal acumulado. 

A primavera segue o mesmo caminho, com apenas 34,7 mm acumulados dede 1 de março. Desses, 25,9 mm ocorreram apenas num dia. 

Nem o ano hidrológico 2011/2012 nem o 2004/2005 tinham acumulados de precipitação tão baixos por esta altura. 2011/2012 seguia com 381 mm, 2005 seguia para aí com uns 400 mm e este ano hidrológico segue com 355 mm.

Se abril não tiver a chuva que nós tanto necessitamos, este ano hidrológico provavelmente será o pior do século XXI, sem dúvida alguma.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2019 às 20:32)

pronto lá se vai o gfs, lá vai o ecm na frente, estamos bem tramados se isto continua assim


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2019 às 20:41)

david 6 disse:


> pronto lá se vai o gfs, lá vai o ecm na frente, estamos bem tramados se isto continua assim



Pois cada vez mais a chuva está a adiar, e a tardar em vir, o que faz com que a dependencia dos lençóis freáticos este anos comece ainda mais cedo.
O agricultores na Golegã, já estão a testar os pivots de rega ainda antes de semear do milho, e muitos deles ou reduzem na área semeada, ou já nem sequem deitam as sementes á terra, e isto numa das zonas mais "ricas" em água.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2019 às 21:03)

Feliz dia da Meteorologia para todos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2019 às 21:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Feliz dia da Meteorologia para todos!



Muito me contas @luismeteo3, não sabia, então olha sendo asim faço das tuas plavras as minhas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Mar 2019 às 08:31)

Bom dia

É sabem aquela mudança prevista pelos modelos para o início de Abril ..  Pois já era agora vai continuar com a lestada e temperaturas na ordem dos 23 ou 24 c.
Um mês bem mais quente que Março de 2005. Nesse ano a maior média das máximas não passou dos 20c.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Mar 2019 às 19:52)

Penso que o sequeiro já está perdido! Se chovesse significativamente esta semana ainda salvava qualquer coisa mas não parece ser o caso. Por aqui está tudo atrasado... Vinhas, figueiras não desenvolvem devido à falta de humidade. Qualquer árvore de folha caduca.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Mar 2019 às 22:34)

Isto está-se a tornar em miséria para muitas regiões do país..ano atrás de ano em seca.
Sempre houve secas mas não desta ordem...Isto cada ano é pior...

Abril águas mil, ou Abril águas zero?? Quem aposta? 
Eu prefiro ir pelo pessimismo, parece-me mais certo que não chova nada de significativo.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2019 às 08:51)

jamestorm disse:


> Abril águas mil, ou Abril águas zero?? Quem aposta?
> Eu prefiro ir pelo pessimismo, parece-me mais certo que não chova nada de significativo.



Por 'falar' nisso... onde está o @RedeMeteo com as suas previsões apocalíticas de secura?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Mar 2019 às 11:13)

O final do mês poderá trazer chuva tal como o início de Abril! 
Mas vamos ver o que isto ... Porque existe uma grande incerteza !


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Mar 2019 às 11:28)

Abril e maio costumam ser meses de chuva e até alguma neve acima dos 1000M.
Espero que este ano não fuja a regra,por enquanto aproveitem o sol e o calor!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (25 Mar 2019 às 11:42)

O padrão sinóptico, graças a algum bloqueio a norte da península, está "teoricamente" bom para a ocorrência de cut-off's, e portanto seria expectável alguma convecção interessante nas próximas semanas.
Vale o que vale, pois a secura é muita, e convecção de Primavera é sempre uma lotaria. Será improvável ocorrência de precipitação muito generalizada que reponha água no continente todo de forma relativamente uniforme... Ainda assim, as previsões actuais, e o "lógico" com o padrão que temos, é que a zona mais beneficiada seja o Sul, também a mais necessitada. Não resolverá tudo, nem pouco mais ou menos, não está garantido, nem de perto, mas pode ser que minimize um pouco os problemas de escassez de água pelo menos em algumas regiões.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2019 às 13:25)

Compósito deste ano (até dia 22), tendencialmente desfavorável para o continente.

Bem que gostaria de opinar sobre a precipitação dos Açores mas como é infelizmente habitual está-se no final de Março e não há nenhum boletim.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2019 às 13:39)

Como escrevi da última vez que publiquei este tipo de carta, o anticiclone está mais sossegado do que a média. Inevitavelmente isto aconteceria.

Na Primavera por vezes surgem _cut-offs_. É esperar para ver.


----------



## clone (25 Mar 2019 às 14:07)

Encontrei este testemunho sobre o rio Tejo. Apesar de ser de 2017, estou sem palavras


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2019 às 14:28)

clone disse:


> Encontrei este testemunho sobre o rio Tejo. Apesar de ser de 2017, estou sem palavras



Ainda agora estava dar nas notícias que o rio Tejo, leva uma caudal mínima, onde até em alguns sítios é praticamente possível atravessá-lo a pé, com água pelos tornezelos, isto na zona de Mação e Abrantes, e com cosequencias muito negativas para toda a biodiversidade, para o repovoamento de peixes, que não conseguem subir para desovar.

*Espanha e a falta de chuva transformaram o rio Tejo numa ribeira (que se atravessa a pé)*

https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/ambien...a-ribeira-que-se-atravessa-a-pe-10720449.html


----------



## clone (25 Mar 2019 às 14:41)

Já não sei como classificar estas atitudes. É do mais degradante. As consequências já se fazem ver, mas acho que se continua assobiar para o lado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2019 às 14:57)




----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2019 às 19:15)

O GFS, está novamente a colocar precipitação para o dia 31, agora resta saber se irá mesmo chover ou se será só para dexar as pessoas ansiosas e malucas da cabeça.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Mar 2019 às 20:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O GFS, está novamente a colocar precipitação para o dia 31, agora resta saber se irá mesmo chover ou se será só para dexar as pessoas ansiosas e malucas da cabeça.



Tudo muito incerto ainda ... Pois depende da posição da depressão  ... Está RUN e próprio ensemble não foram muito favoráveis no que toca ao ecm!!
Veremos o que vai acontecer!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Mar 2019 às 22:02)

É incrível como, em apenas 4 dias, as quintas da Península de Setúbal deixaram de estar verdes e passaram a ser searas, isto em março!! É normal isto acontecer em inícios/meios de maio, não a meio de março! Na parte leste da Península (Pinhal Novo, Pegões) está tudo amarelo e a secar rapidamente! Sim, isto tudo em apenas uns dias. 

Os níveis de água no solo superficial estão a descer consideravelmente. Felizmente, aqui na Margem Sul estamos abrangidos por um lençol freático que, felizmente, tem a sua exploração bem protegida. 

A situação também não está nada favorável para a maior parte do país. Só os algarvios e os do "Baixíssimo" Alentejo é que podem estar mais "descansados", pois até 1 de abril deverá ocorrer chuva, podendo acumular até 10 mm em Monchique e até 2 mm no Sotavento. No resto do país, nas próximas 162 horas, só se prevê chuva para o Interior Norte.


----------



## clone (25 Mar 2019 às 23:38)

Boa noite






Para desanuviar


----------



## jamestorm (26 Mar 2019 às 03:18)

Está a ficar tudo seco sim, aquilo que se via em Maio este ano vai ser em Maço...mas, não vejo ninguém preocupado com isso...é o país de sempre...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Mar 2019 às 07:12)

E quando parecia que poderia vir alguma coisa interessante novamente se começa a prespectivar que tudo desapareça.


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2019 às 09:07)

Para os interessados (entre os quais se devem incluir os manifestantes pelo clima), o resumo do relatório está aqui  https://www.iea.org/k3k0/


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2019 às 14:18)

Eu falo por mim, "já não peço água mil, para abril, se fosse águas de 100", já ficava bastante satisfeito e menos preocupado.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Mar 2019 às 15:34)

Penso que o governo deveria começar a preparar-se para uma crise grave e generalizada, já que a falta de água vai ser a Sul como sempre, mas também a Norte! A Beira e Trás-os-Montes estão a ficar totalmente secos.
Alguém devia falar ao país sobre crise meteorológica que podemos estar prestes a atravessar. 



Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu falo por mim, "já não peço água mil, para abril, se fosse águas de 100", já ficava bastante satisfeito e menos preocupado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 15:36)

jamestorm disse:


> Penso que o Governo deveria a começar a preparar para uma crise grave e generalizada, já que a falta de água vai ser a Sul como sempre, mas também a norte. A Beira e Trás-os-Montes estão a ficar totalmente secos.
> Alguém devia falar ao país sobre crise meteorológica que podemos estar prestes a atravessar.


Aqui também já está tudo seco...


----------



## trovoadas (26 Mar 2019 às 16:04)

No Algarve em particular temos sido salvos por cut-offs milagrosas e  a Primavera passada também amenizou qualquer coisa. Têm sido eventos esporádicos que para mim já não são regra daí que no geral os últimos anos têm sido secos em relação ao normal e nada garante que venha aí a salvação. Salvação é quando tivermos um ano com pelo menos 700mm no geral. Neste momento... Concordo... 100mm já era melhor que nada...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mar 2019 às 20:45)

Mesmo com esta confusão toda nos modelos, do tira põe tira põe, acho que virá alguma coisa. Sabem porquê? A natureza acerta sempre.  

O meu avô tem reumático e hoje doeu-lhe imenso as pernas. Não deve ser de certeza as temperaturas, pois isto nunca é causado pelas mudanças bruscas de temperatura. Também não deve ser a pressão atmosférica pois, se fosse isso, já teria começado a doer há uns 2/3 dias atrás. Ora, só pode ser uma coisa: a natureza está a prever chuva. 

Já no passado janeiro, no final do mês, não havia esperança de chuva para o final do mês e, uns dias depois de começarem os ossos do avô a doer, a previsão dos modelos mudou completamente. E já não é a primeira vez que isso acontece. Já aconteceu também em março de 2017, fevereiro de 2018, janeiro de 2016 e em setembro de 2012. Em geral, a natureza é sempre melhor a melhor matemática que o ser humano consegue criar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2019 às 21:08)

Este ano com as temperatura mais elevadas, a "bicharada", anda toda já á solta, são as melgas que já não me deixam dormir, durante o dia, já se ve "nuvens" de mosquitos a pairar no ar, e as carraças, que já começam a chatear os animais.
O lençol freátco, dos poços já começa a baixar, tal como se já estivessemos a entrar no verão
Quanto ás sementeiras, falo por mim, estão em stand-by, á espera do que possa cair dos céus.


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2019 às 21:16)

Boas,

um pouco off topic, mas já repararam a valente porcaria que está o site Weather underground? Pelos vistos houve mudanças ( que eles foram anunciando) e para pior, as estações aparecem todas com as temperaturas em graus F e nem deixa mudar para Cº, Km/h, etc.. updates rapid fire são para esquecer, agora o intervalo mínimo é de 5 minutos ( pelo que me tenho apercebido)  As temperaturas aparecem todas em números inteiros.. ou seja, não dá para seguir variações nas décimas das temperaturas, o grafismo está péssimo, o site está cheio de erros..

Se o mantiverem assim, definitivamente deram cabo do site..


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2019 às 21:28)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> um pouco off topic, mas já repararam a valente porcaria que está o site Weather underground? Pelos vistos houve mudanças e para pior, as estações aparecem todas com as temperaturas em graus F e nem deixa mudar para Cº, Km/h, etc.. updates rapid fire são para esquecer, agora o intervalo mínimo é de 5 minutos ( pelo que me tenho apercebido)  As temperaturas aparecem todas em números inteiros.. ou seja, não dá para seguir variações nas décimas das temperaturas, o grafismo está péssimo, o site está cheio de erros..
> 
> Se o mantiverem assim, definitivamente deram cabo do site..



Eu por acaso também já nessa situação, mas pensava que fosse coisa passageira, mas não gostei de todo, como o site está neste momento.
Poderia ser um site com muito potencial, mas neste caso, começa a ir pelo mau caminho.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mar 2019 às 21:37)

Snifa disse:


> Boas, um pouco off topic, mas já repararam a valente porcaria que está o site Weather underground? Pelos vistos houve mudanças ( que eles foram anunciando) e para pior, as estações aparecem todas com as temperaturas em graus F e nem deixa mudar para Cº, Km/h, etc.. updates rapid fire são para esquecer, agora o intervalo mínimo é de 5 minutos ( pelo que me tenho apercebido)  As temperaturas aparecem todas em números inteiros.. ou seja, não dá para seguir variações nas décimas das temperaturas, o grafismo está péssimo, o site está cheio de erros.. Se o mantiverem assim, definitivamente deram cabo do site..



Não sei se estarás a falar do *WunderMap* mas na barra superior, no lado direito tens as opções no ícon *Map Settings* onde podes, por exemplo, mudar as temperaturas para ºC:

https://www.wunderground.com/wundermap


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2019 às 21:47)

Gerofil disse:


> Não sei se estarás a falar do *WunderMap* mas na barra superior, no lado direito tens as opções no ícon *Map Settings* onde podes, por exemplo, mudar as temperaturas para ºC:
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/wundermap



Ele muda para ºC , mas ao visitar uma estação específica lá estão os graus F os MPH etc... e ao clicar nessa página ( roda dentada) para mudar para  ºC, mantém o que estava, além de que não mostra a temperatura com décimas, data da actualização...


----------



## remember (26 Mar 2019 às 22:29)

Snifa disse:


> Ele muda para ºC , mas ao visitar uma estação específica lá estão os graus F os MPH etc... e ao clicar nessa página ( roda dentada) para mudar para  ºC, mantém o que estava, além de que não mostra a temperatura com décimas, data da actualização...


Está maravilhoso realmente, que palhaçada autêntica!!! Só reparei hoje ao final do dia, mas que ideia, a rede WU está completamente arcaica.

Vamos ver se isto é apenas temporário ou se é para ficar

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mar 2019 às 23:12)

Snifa disse:


> Ele muda para ºC , mas ao visitar uma estação específica lá estão os graus F os MPH etc... e ao clicar nessa página ( roda dentada) para mudar para  ºC, mantém o que estava, além de que não mostra a temperatura com décimas, data da actualização...



Tentei fazer exatamente isso e não resultou. Para fazer o resumo diário das temperaturas, decidi converter os graus Fahrenheit em Celsius e as milhas por hora em quilómetros por hora. Basta ir pesquisar à Google e aparece logo tudo.
Mas, lá está, o site está uma autêntica porcaria neste momento. 
________________
Falando de meteorologia, parece que na última saída o GFS voltou a indicar precipitação para início de abril, enquanto que o ECMWF continua a não falar em chuva até 5 de abril.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Mar 2019 às 00:17)

Pois é .. E tirando um ou outro aguaceiro o facto é que os modelos já começaram a cortar na precipitação que poderia ocorrer para Abril.
Veremos posteriormente o que nos reserva o restante mês !
Veremos como estarão as barragens no final do mês..  Pois estou a fazer uma equiparagem com o ano de 2005  ...


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2019 às 09:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Falando de meteorologia, parece que na última saída o GFS voltou a indicar precipitação para início de abril, enquanto que o ECMWF continua a não falar em chuva até 5 de abril.














É provável que surja uma _cut-off_ ou uma depressão nos níveis altos no início de Abril mas ainda é muito cedo para saber localização, intensidade (se aplicável) e duração.


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2019 às 11:37)

https://elpais.com/sociedad/2019/03/26/actualidad/1553589208_642410.html


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Mar 2019 às 12:17)

Com uma previsão que já alcança quase a metade do mês de Abril neste momento poucas são as perspectivas de chuva. 
Para além disso temos uma situação de vento de leste seco que faz com que tudo se seque de forma bem mais rápida.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mar 2019 às 15:27)

Mais alguém continua sem conseguir passar o underground de graus fahrenheit, para graus celsius?! Eu mudo,mas o site não  assume a mudança?!


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2019 às 15:36)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> um pouco off topic, mas já repararam a valente porcaria que está o site Weather underground? Pelos vistos houve mudanças ( que eles foram anunciando) e para pior, as estações aparecem todas com as temperaturas em graus F e nem deixa mudar para Cº, Km/h, etc.. updates rapid fire são para esquecer, agora o intervalo mínimo é de 5 minutos ( pelo que me tenho apercebido)  As temperaturas aparecem todas em números inteiros.. ou seja, não dá para seguir variações nas décimas das temperaturas, o grafismo está péssimo, o site está cheio de erros..
> 
> Se o mantiverem assim, definitivamente deram cabo do site..



Realmente, o site está uma bela c*gada...


----------



## Tonton (27 Mar 2019 às 17:22)

MSantos disse:


> Realmente, o site está uma bela c*gada...



Não tenho esses problemas?? Será por ser do PC e vocês estarem via móvel?


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2019 às 17:39)

Tonton disse:


> Não tenho esses problemas?? Será por ser do PC e vocês estarem via móvel?



Ora clica em *visit local weather page*, e vê se consegues mudar para ºC, nesse quadro ( branco) a temperatura está em ºC ( e sem as décimas ) mas a precipitação em cm? E qual é a data/hora da última actualização dos dados? Vai ver as máximas e mínimas da estação ( hoje) e diz se achas correctas, sim, está uma valente cagada..basta ir a alguns fóruns e ver a quantidade de reclamações, aqui por exemplo a avaliação do site está em apenas 1.4 estrelas, ou seja péssimo:

https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/wunderground.com


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Mar 2019 às 17:45)

Múltiplos cenários em prespectiva ou não estejamos num período de transicao. Abril promete vir a ser chuvoso ou bastante chuvoso ao contrário de 2005 e a seca vai desagravar bastante!!
Isto deve se a uma muito maior volatilidade do Anticiclone
O outro cenário será uma cut off demasiado afastada e uma valente lestada com ar seco e quente !


----------



## jamestorm (27 Mar 2019 às 18:40)

O que todos já sabíamos, mas agora é cada vez mais consensual: Portugal está mais quente e chove cada vez menos.  

https://www.dn.pt/edicao-do-dia/27-...40-anos-10728137.html?target=conteudo_fechado


----------



## Tonton (27 Mar 2019 às 19:05)

Snifa disse:


> Ora clica em *visit local weather page*, e vê se consegues mudar para ºC, nesse quadro ( branco) a temperatura está em ºC ( e sem as décimas ) mas a precipitação em cm? E qual é a data/hora da última actualização dos dados? Vai ver as máximas e mínimas da estação ( hoje) e diz se achas correctas, sim, está uma valente cagada..basta ir a alguns fóruns e ver a quantidade de reclamações, aqui por exemplo a avaliação do site está em apenas 1.4 estrelas, ou seja péssimo:
> 
> https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/wunderground.com



Obrigado e ao @joralentejano também!
Já vi, que grande treta!!! 

Sendo a IBM, deviam ter vergonha...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mar 2019 às 19:36)

A equipa das estações amadoras do WU foi quase toda despedida aquando da aquisição do Weather Underground pela IBM. Contam-se pelos dedos das mãos os _developers_ que ainda estão a trabalhar nisso, exceto que estão a tomar umas decisões completamente bizarras. Acabaram com o Rapid Fire (dizem que vai voltar no entanto), arredondaram as temperaturas às unidades, a página está cheia de espaço desperdiçado em que tudo é gigantesco, etc. Para não falar de lançarem a página cheia de bugs, sem qualquer tipo de testes - como é possível que a mudança de unidade imperial para métrica não funcione?

Alguns dos _developers_ estão a tomar notas e têm um tópico de feedback no WXForum mas só com muitas queixas é que vai lá. Há muita gente a desistir de colocar os dados no WU, eu não serei um deles porque é uma das únicas formas (salvo criar um site) para ter dados em tempo real e bem organizados, mas começa a chatear cada "update".


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Mar 2019 às 19:56)

Snifa disse:


> Ora clica em *visit local weather page*, e vê se consegues mudar para ºC, nesse quadro ( branco) a temperatura está em ºC ( e sem as décimas ) mas a precipitação em cm? E qual é a data/hora da última actualização dos dados? Vai ver as máximas e mínimas da estação ( hoje) e diz se achas correctas, sim, está uma valente cagada..basta ir a alguns fóruns e ver a quantidade de reclamações, aqui por exemplo a avaliação do site está em apenas 1.4 estrelas, ou seja péssimo:
> 
> https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/wunderground.com



Já aparecem os dados em medidas do Sistema Internacional de Unidades. O problema é que ainda estão arredondados às unidades.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mar 2019 às 19:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já aparecem os dados em medidas do Sistema Internacional de Unidades. O problema é que ainda estão arredondados às unidades.


Isso vais ter de esperar até que arranjem, se é se arranjarem em tempo útil...


----------



## remember (27 Mar 2019 às 22:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mais alguém continua sem conseguir passar o underground de graus fahrenheit, para graus celsius?! Eu mudo,mas o site não  assume a mudança?!


Continuo com esse problema, assim como já vi num sítio °C e noutros °F e a mistura de unidades de pressão com o vento em mph. Os valores arredondados é outra c*gada, mais valia terem deixado estar como estava 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mar 2019 às 22:43)

remember disse:


> Continuo com esse problema, assim como já vi num sítio °C e noutros °F e a mistura de unidades de pressão com o vento em mph. Os valores arredondados é outra c*gada, mais valia terem deixado estar como estava
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Uma grande porcaria é o que é, isto para ser simpático, claro 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Mar 2019 às 22:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Uma grande porcaria é o que é, isto para ser simpático, claro
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Lol não diria outra coisa! Assim que vi aquela informação numa janela azul desde a semana passada até fiquei com medo do que viria por aí... Agora vê-se, querem dar cabo daquilo de vez.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Mar 2019 às 08:59)

Bom dia
Neste momento se acordo com os modelos teremos chuva no interior no dia 31 Março e um Abril com potencial para ser mais frio e mais chuvoso !


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2019 às 09:47)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia
> Neste momento se acordo com os modelos teremos chuva no interior no dia 31 Março e um Abril com potencial para ser mais frio e mais chuvoso !



Esperemos Aurélio... Esperemos...


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2019 às 10:11)

Com alguma sorte ainda aparecem umas trovadas por aqui


----------



## lserpa (28 Mar 2019 às 10:14)

Orion disse:


> Com alguma sorte ainda aparecem umas trovadas por aqui



Opá... a sinóptica já mudou um pouco desde ontem  antes a depressão passava mesmo no grupo central... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mar 2019 às 12:14)

Evolução dos índices de perigo de incêndio nos últimos dias na minha estação em Portalegre. Todas as amostras de temperatura/humdiade/vento/etc são capturadas às 12h:





Explicação das variáveis: http://cwfis.cfs.nrcan.gc.ca/background/summary/fwi


----------



## Tonton (28 Mar 2019 às 12:36)

Com Humidade Relativa tão baixa, abaixo dos 20 e, em alguns sítios, dos 10%, é mesmo uma bomba-relógio para incêndios. 
Valores mínimos de ontem:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Mar 2019 às 12:56)

Aos poucos e poucos o cenário se vai compondo para termos um Abril interessante. 
Vamos a ver se os modelos ficam mais constantes para se perceber melhor com aquilo que podemos contar uma vez  Que Abril vai determinar se teremos uma seca hidrológica até ao Verão ...


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2019 às 21:14)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mar 2019 às 21:54)

É curioso que as últimas saídas do ECMWF desviou o grosso da precipitação da cut-off do sul de Espanha para o sul de Portugal. Neste momento, parece-me que a precipitação que irá haver na Cordilheira Bética será sobretudo chuva orográfica.  
Já o GFS é o oposto do europeu: prevê mais chuva para o interior de Espanha. 

Sendo que o modelo americano falhou diversas vezes nas últimas semanas, acredito agora mais nas previsões do modelo europeu.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Mar 2019 às 09:05)

Belo fim de semana com aguaceiros e trovoadas que estão até bastante interessantes no ecm.. 
Depois vem o frio e a chuva no litoral oeste como se estivesse em Janeiro!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Mar 2019 às 09:08)

Bom dia

Parece ser que os Modelos estão a mudar radicalmente a previsão para o início de Abril com instabilidade e frio. Não deixa de ser irónico que o GFS está a prever o linear da cota de neve para Portalegre no dia 5 com precipitação... 
O importante é vir precipitação para mitigar a seca, isso sim é o que importa


----------



## dvieira (29 Mar 2019 às 10:55)

Querem ver que ainda vou ter um nevão em pleno Abril. Mas não acho estranho de todo a previsão de cotas de neve a quase a nível do mar por causa de teremos nos últimos dias tão baixa humidade nos solos. Penso que esse seja um factor está a provocar esta saída das 6h GFS. Mas uma mais importante é que venha precipitação para mitigar a seca. E não sei se um nevão em Abril como está previsto nesta saída da GFS não iriam trazer ainda mais problemas á agricultura. De qualquer forma o mais provável é desaparecer tudo na próxima saída mas espero que não aconteça no toca á precipitação.


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2019 às 14:28)

Como ocasionalmente se faz aqui comparações entre o clima europeu e o norte-americano...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2019 às 21:05)

Enquanto a chuva não vem resta mesmo matar as saudades das chuvadas dos ano passado, a 16 de março.
Neste momento este açude, corre menos de 1/3 da água, do que em igual período do ano passado.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (29 Mar 2019 às 22:05)

Só vos digo, cuidado com a chuva que ai vêm se cair 5mm já é bom.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Mar 2019 às 22:49)

Chuva aparentemente será pouca ou quase nada aqui para a zona Estremadura/ Ribatejo ....será que os modelos ainda carregam um pouco ?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Mar 2019 às 07:21)

jamestorm disse:


> Chuva aparentemente será pouca ou quase nada aqui para a zona Estremadura/ Ribatejo ....será que os modelos ainda carregam um pouco ?



Pouca??
Já a partir de Domingo até Quarta condições para aguaceiros e trovoadas. Depois disso ... Descida brutal das temperaturas para máximas que nem no Inverno tivemos com ISO negativa em todo o país . . Muita chuva. Muito vento e muito frio. 
O inverno brutal em plena Primavera que vai encher barragens e atenuar bastante a seca. A queda de neve vai repor as barragens do Douro, Mondego, Tejo .. 
Clara que seria necessário eu entrar de férias para que viesse . O vento é a chuva


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2019 às 08:32)

Previsões da precipitação acumulada para os próximos dias, nem é muita nem pouca, antes pelo contrário, mas nos tempos que correm, toda a que cair será bem vinda:













Penso que o maior destaque a partir do meio da próxima semana será a tendência para uma descida acentuada das temperaturas, com uma circulação de Norte/NW trazendo isos baixas a Portugal, chuva/aguaceiros e alguma neve nas terras altas, baixa sensação térmica causada pelo vento.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (30 Mar 2019 às 09:59)

Adoro meteorologia (sobretudo eventos) e esta precipitação é mais que essencial.

O triste é que entro de férias 2ª feira depois de 6 meses a fio sem elas (a ver o sol do escritório) e é isto que tenho como brinde.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (30 Mar 2019 às 10:11)

Será mesmo que vêm ai, ainda falta algum tempo, também estavam a dar bons aguaceiros para a semana e agora parece que cada vez é menos, mas se realmente vier esse frio vai ser tão bom.


----------



## Tonton (30 Mar 2019 às 11:06)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Pouca??
> Já a partir de Domingo até Quarta condições para aguaceiros e trovoadas. Depois disso ... Descida brutal das temperaturas para máximas que nem no Inverno tivemos com ISO negativa em todo o país . . Muita chuva. Muito vento e muito frio.
> O inverno brutal em plena Primavera que vai encher barragens e atenuar bastante a seca. A queda de neve vai repor as barragens do Douro, Mondego, Tejo ..
> Clara que seria necessário eu entrar de férias para que viesse . O vento é a chuva





GonçaloMPB disse:


> Adoro meteorologia (sobretudo eventos) e esta precipitação é mais que essencial.
> 
> O triste é que entro de férias 2ª feira depois de 6 meses a fio sem elas (a ver o sol do escritório) e é isto que tenho como brinde.



Tem aumentado a quantidade de precipitação nas últimas saídas do GFS...
É preciso mais pessoal a entrar de férias para ver se se cumprem mesmo!!!


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mar 2019 às 11:22)

Tonton disse:


> Tem aumentado a quantidade de precipitação nas últimas saídas do GFS...
> É preciso mais pessoal a entrar de férias para ver se se cumprem mesmo!!!


Também já me estragou os únicos três dias de pausa deste semestre no fim da próxima semana (((


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (30 Mar 2019 às 12:54)

Pronto e não veio a chuva e já se queixam que vai estragar as férias, realmente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Mar 2019 às 13:21)

Óbvio nas férias todos queremos aproveitar uns dias de descanso para ir a praia, passear, namorar, fazer amor., etc... 
Frio e chuva ninguém quer para as férias. Mas é tudo uma questão de gostos !


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mar 2019 às 13:50)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Pronto e não veio a chuva e já se queixam que vai estragar as férias, realmente.


Nada disso, mas é uma pontaria ahahah
Venha ela, faz mais falta que o meu descanso


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2019 às 14:51)

Vídeo interessantíssimo do Severe Weather Europe que mostra como vento forte e condições de secura podem ajudar na propagação de um incêndio:


----------



## jamestorm (30 Mar 2019 às 17:51)

Ainda muito longe meu amigo, se cair uns pingos já é muito...
Bom que pelo menos as temperaturas descem realmente, isso acho que já é certo.



Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Pouca??
> Já a partir de Domingo até Quarta condições para aguaceiros e trovoadas. Depois disso ... Descida brutal das temperaturas para máximas que nem no Inverno tivemos com ISO negativa em todo o país . . Muita chuva. Muito vento e muito frio.
> O inverno brutal em plena Primavera que vai encher barragens e atenuar bastante a seca. A queda de neve vai repor as barragens do Douro, Mondego, Tejo ..
> Clara que seria necessário eu entrar de férias para que viesse . O vento é a chuva


----------



## remember (30 Mar 2019 às 22:01)

jamestorm disse:


> Ainda muito longe meu amigo, se cair uns pingos já é muito...
> Bom que pelo menos as temperaturas descem realmente, isso acho que já é certo.


Chuva, bem que é precisa, mas frio, depois destes dias seguidos de temperaturas acima da média, muitas árvores de fruto já estão bem avançadas, quem fala em árvores de fruto, fala de outro tipo de árvores...

O nosso clima cada vez mais se torna imprevisível e isso por um lado é bom, mas por outro têm os seus senãos.

Agora o que era preciso era chuvinha

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rui R. (31 Mar 2019 às 08:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vídeo interessantíssimo do Severe Weather Europe que mostra como vento forte e condições de secura podem ajudar na propagação de um incêndio:


Agora multiplica esse vento por 10, pelo menos, a radiação emanada por 10, pelo menos, a distância ao incêndio DIMINUIS por 5 vezes menos,sem paredes de casas, totalmente expostos, mais o efeito Downburst...E tens o famoso incêndio de 17 de junho de junho, com começo no concelho de Pedrógão Grande. 
O que descrevi em cima, foi o que as pessoas na famosa 236/1 sofreram. 
Eu e a minha equipa só nos safámos porque tínhamos mais 3 ou 4 metros num entroncamento. Foi a diferença. Sendo que um camarada e grande amigo meu morre no hospital com paragem cardiorespiratória. Falta de assistência. Eu tive 4 e estou cá.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (31 Mar 2019 às 09:11)

Bom dia
Com novo horário ate parece que eu acordei tarde . 
Hoje e amanhã aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes durante a tarde essencialmente na região sul. 
Depois a partir de Quarta Feira chega o Inverno com tempo muito frio, a incursão de diversos sistemas frontais. Queda de neve acima dos 600 ou 800 metros, trovoadas, muito vento, muito frio ... Enfim tudo o que não se deseja nesta altura do ano... Nem para férias nem para a agricultura   
Enfim .. E o que temos, mais uma vez Março ou Abril a salvar o Inverno ou a possibilidade de uma grave seca. 
Neste momento de acordo com os modelos so até dia 10 Abril e já fica a média mensal do mês de Abril feita. 
Já agora veremos se a média mensal de Março aqui no sul não ficará também feita no último dia de Março .


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mar 2019 às 12:27)

Saída maluca do Gfs, neve a cota 0 em Abril no dia 5


----------



## Cesar (31 Mar 2019 às 12:40)

Isso já pode ter acontecido no passado os mais velhos ainda se lembram de neve em Abril.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mar 2019 às 12:59)

Cesar disse:


> Isso já pode ter acontecido no passado os mais velhos ainda se lembram de neve em Abril.


O meu pai diz que era frequente nevar em abril...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2019 às 13:01)

c0ldPT disse:


> Saída maluca do Gfs, neve a cota 0 em Abril no dia 5



Saída interessante, mas neve  a cota 0 é sempre muito difícil:












Eu diria, e se se confirmar, que uma cota 300/400 m não será descabida num aguaceiro mais forte, poderemos é ver também bastantes aguaceiros gelados com granizo/saraiva.


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mar 2019 às 13:09)

Snifa disse:


> Saída interessante, mas neve  a cota 0 é sempre muito difícil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bem, pelo menos na teoria a cota 0 está lá:




Já seria interessante cotas de 300/400m contudo. No final de Março de 2017 tivemos neve aos 300m no litoral norte por isso não seria impossível...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mar 2019 às 13:11)

Ainda falta bastante tempo mas quem diria passar o inverno todo sem uma única entrada fria decente e agora em pleno abril esta previsao!

Se fosse em janeiro era cota 0!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2019 às 19:45)

vs






É o GFS contra o 'mundo'. Acontece muita vez


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mar 2019 às 21:04)

Orion disse:


> vs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Como em 90% dos casos ganhará o europeu, mas pronto desde que venha bastante precipitação está ótimo.


----------



## cepp1 (31 Mar 2019 às 22:59)

Tonton disse:


> Tem aumentado a quantidade de precipitação nas últimas saídas do GFS...
> É preciso mais pessoal a entrar de férias para ver se se cumprem mesmo!!!



eu estou de férias de amanhã até dia 14


----------



## RStorm (1 Abr 2019 às 12:33)

"Abril frio e molhado, enche o celeiro e enfarta o gado"

Tanta vez que ouvi a minha avó a dizer isto, portanto significa que este tempo invernal que aí se avizinha não é atipico nesta época...


----------



## João Pedro (1 Abr 2019 às 13:27)

RStorm disse:


> "Abril frio e molhado, enche o celeiro e enfarta o gado"
> 
> Tanta vez que ouvi a minha avó a dizer isto, portanto significa que este tempo invernal que aí se avizinha não é atipico nesta época...


A primeira vez que vi neve a cair foi precisamente em abril, de 1994, na Serra da Estrela. Não ia, claramente, preparado para aquele frio...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Abr 2019 às 15:03)

Cotas 800/1000M segundo o ipma

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2019 às 16:30)

A tarde de hoje está a ser muito instável, com ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas, acompanhados por queda de granizo, um pouco por todo o território de Portugal Continental (designadamente no litoral norte e centro, Grande Lisboa e Alentejo).


----------



## Orion (1 Abr 2019 às 19:25)

Calma. O corte do frio nas 2 últimas saídas do GFS é uma peta


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Abr 2019 às 19:33)

Orion disse:


> Calma. O corte do frio nas 2 últimas saídas do GFS é uma peta


Já troquei o chip de neve pelo de trovoada, já não me afeta


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2019 às 20:05)

*Dia 31 Março 2019*

Imagens satélite - horas de Sol.






Imagens de Radar - 10h até 00h.






DEAs - 11:30 até 00h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 22:16)

*Último inverno foi o quarto mais seco dos últimos 19 anos*

Com o regresso da chuva, fazem-se contas à falta de precipitação, durante os últimos meses. O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera revela que o último inverno foi o quarto mais seco dos últimos 19 anos.

De acordo com o resumo do Boletim Climatológico, registou-se um défice de chuva. Entre os meses de dezembro a fevereiro a quantidade de precipitação ocorrida corresponde a apenas 41 por cento do valor médio.

Foi este fenómeno que levou a que se instalasse uma situação de seca meteorológica em todo o território, mas com maior intensidade na região sul do país.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/ultimo-inverno-foi-o-quarto-mais-seco-dos-ultimos-19-anos_a1138695


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Abr 2019 às 22:48)

Gfs somente indica cerca de 5 mm para aqui ... E o ecm indica 25 mm para os próximos 10 dias. 
Veremos o que vai acontecer!!


----------



## dvieira (2 Abr 2019 às 13:56)

Se a chuva chegasse mais tarde podíamos ter cotas mais baixas. Mas ao que parece a chuva ela começa já no dia 4 o que não vai coincidir com as horas de mais frio. E por isso como a chuva chega mais cedo  os níveis de humidade serão mais altos e consequentemente também a temperatura/cota da neve.  Se o inicio da chuva coincidisse com as as 6h do dia 5 aí acreditava em cotas nos 600 e pontualmente até 400 sem acumulação. Mas sendo assim só acredito em cotas de 800/1000. Esta é só a minha mera opinião. Vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas mas já não acredito em grandes alterações.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2019 às 20:01)

Está valente a precipitação no meteograma aqui para a Batalha, 108mm!


----------



## Marco pires (2 Abr 2019 às 20:19)

Na imagem de satélite já se vê uma corrente de norte mais fria em aproximação á península ibérica, o que vai ditar já a partir de amanhã uma descida das temperaturas


----------



## Tonton (2 Abr 2019 às 21:07)

Marco pires disse:


> Na imagem de satélite já se vê uma corrente de norte mais fria em aproximação á península ibérica, o que vai ditar já a partir de amanhã uma descida das temperaturas


----------



## Tonton (2 Abr 2019 às 21:14)

Sequência de Vapor de água, com o núcleo a progredir para sul:


----------



## Tonton (2 Abr 2019 às 21:22)

Lá está o dito cujo na carta de previsão 500hPa para amanhã:


----------



## Tonton (2 Abr 2019 às 21:31)

"Jet" polar a mergulhar em direcção à Península e quase a juntar-se ao "jet" sub-tropical no sul da Península / Norte de África:


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2019 às 21:37)

Precipitações significativas previstas para os próximos dias, com acumulados perto dos 300 mm no Alto Minho segundo o ECMWF:






GFS também com acumulados generosos, em especial mais a Norte/Centro:


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Abr 2019 às 10:57)

Os modelos estão espectaculares em relação á chuva  vão ser dias e dias seguidos a chover ainda bem, a ver se atenua esta maldita seca que afecta o país.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2019 às 14:51)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não me tinha apercebido, peço desculpa!
> 
> 
> 
> Também pensei nisso, mas julgo que o dust devil está mais associado a situações de estabilidade atmosférica. Como vivemos dias de muita instabilidade, com cumulonimbus bem desenvolvidos e com uma nuvem no topo da foto, apostei claramente num tornado.



Sem problema 

Na altura falou-se em ser dust devil ou landspout. O facto de a atmosfera na altura estar instável e haver pessoas a dizer que o funil estaria ligado à nuvem, leva-me a crer que se tratava de um landspout e não de um dust devil.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Abr 2019 às 15:29)

Não vejo grandes chuvadas no que ao sul diz respeito. Para já se chegar-mos aos 20mm às 200h já é bom.  É tudo uma incógnita ainda mas o extremo sul e todo o interior ainda têm muito que penar.


----------



## pmontas (3 Abr 2019 às 15:55)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não me tinha apercebido, peço desculpa!
> 
> 
> 
> Também pensei nisso, mas julgo que o dust devil está mais associado a situações de estabilidade atmosférica. Como vivemos dias de muita instabilidade, com cumulonimbus bem desenvolvidos e com uma nuvem no topo da foto, apostei claramente num tornado.



O topico de Março já tinha sido fechado quando eu descobri outra prespectiva do fenómeno, por isso não partilhei.
Mas como voltou-se a tocar no assunto, deixo aqui outra prespectiva   


A meio vão ter que rodar ecrã/monitor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2019 às 16:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sem problema
> 
> Na altura falou-se em ser dust devil ou landspout. O facto de a atmosfera na altura estar instável e haver pessoas a dizer que o funil estaria ligado à nuvem, leva-me a crer que se tratava de um landspout e não de um dust devil.


Eu esse não conhecia... já agora o que é um lansdpout? Obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2019 às 16:28)

Snifa disse:


> Precipitações significativas previstas para os próximos dias, com acumulados perto dos 300 mm no Alto Minho segundo o ECMWF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snifa, pedia que colocasses este tipo de posts no tópico das previsões, é uma pena posts informativos ficarem aqui "perdidos" no seguimento livre.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Abr 2019 às 17:14)

As últimas saídas do GFS e do ECMWF preveem, respetivamente, 67 mm e 79 mm, respetivamente. Contudo, e pelo que eu tenho vindo a registar nos últimos anos, por aqui chove sempre mais do que o modelado pelo europeu. Por isso, estou à espera de, no mínimo, uns 85-90 mm para 10 dias. De qualquer maneira, é um acumulado espetacular para apenas uns dias. 

Infelizmente, vou estar no sudeste de Espanha e por causa disso, irei perder o espetáculo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2019 às 19:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu esse não conhecia... já agora o que é um lansdpout? Obrigado!



Na verdade um landspout é um tipo de tornado, mas a sua génese é bem diferente.

Enquanto que os tornados "tradicionais" formam-se devido à intensa rotatividade de uma supercélula, os landspouts não estão associados a mesociclones.

Os landspouts formam-se normalmente em células na sua fase de crescimento e de base alta. O que acontece aqui é que a célula em crescimento _suga _o ar que está por baixo, fazendo com que se forme uma forte corrente ascendente. Muitas vezes os landspouts não são visíveis.

Fiz aqui um desenho no paint para que se perceba melhor (espero eu  ).







Em comparação com os dust devils, estes formam-se em dias quentes e de estabilidade atmosférica, sem vento. Um dust devil ocorre quando o solo aquece até certo ponto que transfere esse calor à camada de cima, formando uma corrente de ar ascendente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2019 às 20:02)

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2019 às 21:27)

O relatório do Leslie pode ser encontrado aqui  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/data/tcr/AL132018_Leslie.pdf


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2019 às 12:42)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Castro Verde em dois dias registou 50 mm de precipitação provavelmente mais do que o Inverno todo.Passei estes dias percorrendo grande parte do Alentejo  ... E olhando aos relatos de alguns pensei que quase não havia água nem pastagens. Mas olha surpresa pastagens bem altas, muitas vacas felizes, água a meio .. *E uma situação perfeitamente normal*.





Não senhor, quem vive e conhece o Alentejo sabe perfeitamente que este inverno foi tudo menos normal em termos de precipitação, pois de um modo geral foi inferior a metade que é normal. Só se chover menos de metade passe a ser considerado normal


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Abr 2019 às 12:48)

Acho que Abril vai compensar e muito bem a falta de precipitação durante o Inverno. 
Felizmente...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Abr 2019 às 13:04)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Acho que Abril vai compensar e muito bem a falta de precipitação durante o Inverno.
> Felizmente...


Infelizmente vamos pagar a fatura no verão que sera bem cara...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPAG (4 Abr 2019 às 14:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Acho que Abril vai *compensar e muito bem a falta de precipitação* durante o Inverno.
> Felizmente...



Na minha opinião, e como já o demonstrei noutras minhas intervenções aqui no fórum, a "lei da compensação" não faz sentido na meteorologia... o que devia ter chovido no inverno não choveu, esta é a realidade. É verdade que toda a chuva que vier a cair na primavera será bem vinda, aliás, é perfeitamente normal chover nesta época (_"Abril, águas mil"_), mas falar em compensar o que não choveu não faz muito sentido na minha opinião. Tudo tem um tempo, embora todos os anos seja variável, uns anos chove mais, noutros menos, mas o que estamos a ver nas últimas décadas são invernos cada vez menos chuvosos, e é isso que merece uma reflexão. 

Por exemplo, para um agricultor, seja pequeno ou grande produtor, não é o mesmo chover 100mm em Dezembro ou chover 100mm em Abril, tal como não é o mesmo fazer 0ºC em Janeiro ou fazer em Abril. Para o "comum" cidadão, chuva é chuva, seja em janeiro ou seja em agosto, mas a realidade não é bem essa. A nossa agricultura, a nossa vegetação natural e a nossa fauna têm certas e determinadas dinâmicas de acordo com as estações do ano, e todas as oscilações positivas e negativas que possam existir nestas estações interferem diretamente com estes. Se algumas espécies são bem resistentes e resilientes a estas oscilações, outras nem tanto... veja-se por exemplo o caso das orquídeas este ano, em que pelo menos aqui na zona, está a ser um ano terrível por não ter chovido na época que devia. 

Para terminar, esta chuva que está prevista para esta 1ª quinzena de Abril, parece-me relativamente normal para esta época. 60/70 mm aqui para o Alentejo "apenas" fará diferença na água presente no solo.. não acredito muito que faça uma grande diferença a nível dos aquíferos pois os solos estão bastante secos e irão absorver grande parte desta água. Já as temperaturas mais baixas e algumas geadas não serão tão benéficas, sobretudo a nível agrícola, mas nada que não seja fora do normal para a época (sempre houve geadas tardias até ao final de Abril no Alentejo, em Maio é que não é comum). Na primavera há dias quentes, frios, chuvosos e secos e isso é o normal! Hoje em dia, e muito por culpa dos meios de comunicação social (dia bom=sol/dia mau=chuva), parece que a primavera só devia ter dias quentes e secos, o que é das ideias mais ridículas incutidas na população nas últimas décadas. Abril devia ser sempre um mês chuvoso com temperaturas amenas e Maio devia ser sempre um mês mais quente com algumas trovoadas, como sempre foi apanágio do nosso clima.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2019 às 15:27)

Esta saída do GFS não me parece credível. Enquanto que os outros modelos (europeus e americanos) preveem entre 60 e 80 mm para a minha zona, a saída das 06h do GFS prevê apenas 36 mm até dia 14. O modelo americano parece-me cada vez menos de confiar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 15:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 16:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Felizmente a minha vinha está boa... quando vi essa imagem até me deu um arrepio! A única árvore que sofreu um pouco com este frio tardio foi o meu pomelo chandler que estava todo cheio de rebentos tenrinhos...


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Abr 2019 às 16:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Felizmente a minha vinha está boa... quando vi essa imagem até me deu um arrepio! A única árvore que sofreu um pouco com este frio tardio foi o meu pomelo chandler que estava todo cheio de rebentos tenrinhos...



@luismeteo3 essas plantas ou árvores ainda não vão a tempo de voltar a regenerar após estes dias de precipitação??


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 16:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @luismeteo3 essas plantas ou árvores ainda não vão a tempo de voltar a regenerar após estes dias de precipitação??


Olá! Referes-te à vinha ou ao pomelo?


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Abr 2019 às 16:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Referes-te à vinha ou ao pomelo?



Aos dois.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 16:19)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Aos dois.


Em princípio sim aos dois. O pomelo já é adulto e por isso resiste. Mas ainda não é suficientemente grande para ter zonas da árvore suficientemente protegidas para frutificar nessas zonas.
Relativamente à vinha ela resiste, e em princípio vai rebentar de novo a tempo de frutificar, mas tem de se andar em cima e sulfatar mais vezes do que o normal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 17:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Em princípio sim aos dois. O pomelo já é adulto e por isso resiste. Mas ainda não é suficientemente grande para ter zonas da árvore suficientemente protegidas para frutificar nessas zonas.
> Relativamente à vinha ela resiste, e em princípio vai rebentar de novo a tempo de frutificar, mas tem de se andar em cima e sulfatar mais vezes do que o normal.



Sim em principio a vinha irá rebentar novamente, mas o problemas é que depois já deve de ficar atrasada na sua frutificação.
Pois este frio, não se pode dizer que venha fora da época, o problemas mesmo foram as temperaturas elevadas que tivemos durante mais de 1 mes e meio, o que veio despertar e acelerar demasiado o crescimento vegetativo das plantas.


----------



## Marco pires (4 Abr 2019 às 20:07)

Não sei se existirão estatísticas sobre o assunto, mas já repararam que á uns 20 ou 30 anos atrás havia sempre uma ou duas cheias no inverno na zona do Tejo (com algumas excepções, óbvio), e nos últimos anos são cada vez mais raras?
Há quanto tempo não há uma cheia do vale do Tejo?
É que já não me lembro do último inverno em que ocorreu.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 21:06)

Marco pires disse:


> Não sei se existirão estatísticas sobre o assunto, mas já repararam que á uns 20 ou 30 anos atrás havia sempre uma ou duas cheias no inverno na zona do Tejo (com algumas excepções, óbvio), e nos últimos anos são cada vez mais raras?
> Há quanto tempo não há uma cheia do vale do Tejo?
> É que já não me lembro do último inverno em que ocorreu.



No ano passado em Março de 2018, ainda houve cheias na bacia do Tejo, se bem que nada se compara com as cheias de antigamente, umas das grandes e mais recentes, creio que foi em 2001.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2019 às 21:18)

Marco pires disse:


> Não sei se existirão estatísticas sobre o assunto, mas já repararam que á uns 20 ou 30 anos atrás havia sempre uma ou duas cheias no inverno na zona do Tejo (com algumas excepções, óbvio), e nos últimos anos são cada vez mais raras?
> Há quanto tempo não há uma cheia do vale do Tejo?
> É que já não me lembro do último inverno em que ocorreu.





Pedro1993 disse:


> No ano passado em Março de 2018, ainda houve cheias na bacia do Tejo, se bem que nada se compara com as cheias de antigamente, umas das grandes e mais recentes, creio que foi em 2001.



O último ano em que o Tejo teve cheias significativas, inundou campos e até localidades foi em 2013. Lembro-me de no dia 31 de Março desse ano ter chovido o dia todo e haver várias notícias sobre isso. Podem-se ver aqui algumas imagens: http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.com/2013/04/cheias-do-rio-tejo.html
Neste momento, pode-se atravessar a pé em alguns locais, só por aqui se vê o quão mau isto tem estado, sorte foi a situação que tivemos há 1 atrás senão ainda estaria pior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 21:23)

joralentejano disse:


> O último ano em que o Tejo teve cheias significativas, em que inundou campos e até localidades foi em 2013. Lembro-me de no dia 31 de Março desse ano ter chovido o dia todo e haver várias notícias sobre isso.
> Neste momento, pode-se atravessar a pé em alguns locais, só por aqui se vê o quão mau isto tem estado, sorte foi a situação que tivemos há 1 atrás.



Pois o Tejo neste momento está ao nível de uma ribeira, o que para um rio internacional, é triste, isto já para não falar que isso tudo depois se reflecte também na qualidade da água, e nas descargas poluentes que sofre, que também não ajuda em nada.
Eu referi a cheia de 2001, porque foi mesmo umas das maiores depois do ano de 2000, por acaso não me recordei dessa cheia mais recente.
Eu lembro-me bem desse dia, e também em Janeiro de 2014, contei mais de 10 horas a chover sem interrupções.


----------



## Tonton (4 Abr 2019 às 23:10)

Não haja dúvida que se está a formar um sistema depressionário complexo, desde a região das Ilhas Britânicas até à Península.
Vejam-se os vários núcleos que se estão a delinear:


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2019 às 11:12)

Finalmente voltou o radar...


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Abr 2019 às 11:34)

grande corte de precipitação para a semana


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2019 às 11:44)

Passagem do sistema frontal em Portugal Continental.

Imagens das 11h de ontem até às 6h de hoje, altura em que o radar dinâmico deixou de funcionar. Intervalos de 30 minutos entre cada frame.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Abr 2019 às 15:28)

grande corte na chuva para a proxima semana.
e no próximo fim-de-semana já vem o sol e 24ºC
confesso que ainda me iludi que iamos ter duas semanas de boa chuva no Alentejo


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2019 às 17:57)

*Mau Tempo: Proteção Civil avisa para situações de chuva, queda de neve e vento*
5 abr 2019 17:14

A Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANEPC) emitiu hoje um aviso à população para os próximos três dias devido a um agravamento das condições meteorológicas, com forte precipitação, queda de neve, vento e agitação marítima.

Na sequência de um alerta do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), a ANEPC avisa para a “queda de neve persistente e com acumulação” a partir dos 800/1.000 metros nas regiões norte e centro, com especial destaque para as formações da Peneda-Gerês, Montesinho, Alvão-Marão, Montejunto e Estrela, com acumulados que podem chegar aos 15 centímetros nos próximos três dias.

A Proteção Civil avisa igualmente para situações de chuva, “pontualmente forte”, nas regiões do litoral norte e centro, estendendo-se progressivamente às restantes regiões.

Durante a tarde e noite de domingo está prevista precipitação persistente na região do Minho e Douro Litoral, com condições de instabilidade e ocorrência de aguaceiros que podem ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.

As previsões apontam ainda para “formação de gelo nos níveis mais baixos durante a noite e durante o dia em zonas mais sombrias”.

Porque as noticias não escolhem hora e o seu tempo é precioso.
Para o dia de hoje está previsto vento moderado a forte, do quadrante oeste, no litoral a sul do cabo Mondego, com rajadas até 70 Km/hora nas terras altas (400/600 metros).

Para sábado e domingo prevê-se vento forte, do quadrante oeste, com rajadas até 70 km/hora, no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, bem como agitação marítima forte com ondas de noroeste de quatro a cinco metros na costa ocidental até às 10:00 de domingo.

Está igualmente previsto que a ondulação aumente temporariamente para cinco a sete metros, podendo atingir os 10 a 12 metros de altura máxima entre as 03:00 e as 12:00 de sábado no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego e entre as 06:00 e as 15:00 de sábado no litoral das regiões de Lisboa e de Leiria.

Face a estas previsões, a ANEPC alerta para situações de piso rodoviário escorregadio e formação de lençóis de água e gelo, possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano, bem como inundação por transbordo de linhas de água, queda de estruturas e de ramos de árvores ou acidentes na orla costeira, entre outros.

A ANEPC sublinha que o eventual impacto destes efeitos pode ser minimizado através da “adoção de comportamentos adequados” e “medidas de autoproteção”.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...para-situacoes-de-chuva-queda-de-neve-e-vento


----------



## blade (5 Abr 2019 às 20:54)

Alguém me consegue explicar isto, março é um mês de inverno e neste março choveu 74% do valor normal mesmo assim todo o país teve a seca agravada, o valor da temperatura média foi 0,87ºc acima do normal muito longe dos valores de verão como é óbvio, o que me leva a pensar mesmo se fosse na média é normal a seca agravar em praticamente todos os meses.


----------



## Tonton (5 Abr 2019 às 21:45)

blade disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar isto, março é um mês de inverno e neste março choveu 74% do valor normal mesmo assim todo o país teve a seca agravada, o valor da temperatura média foi 0,87ºc acima do normal muito longe dos valores de verão como é óbvio, o que me leva a pensar mesmo se fosse na média é normal a seca agravar em praticamente todos os meses.



Esqueces-te que 74% de precipitação, é a média, houve certamente sítios muito abaixo disso.
Por outro lado, os 0,87ºC também é uma média com máximas e mínimas, as máximas estiveram *2,46ºC* acima!
Note-se também, no boletim do IPMA o que foi salientado:

"Durante o mês (Figura 3) de realçar os *valores diários de temperatura máxima quase sempre acima do normal*, exceto no período de 4 a 9 e dia 13...."

Edit:
E não esquecer também os muitos dias de Humidade Relativa muito baixa que ocorreram!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2019 às 21:53)

blade disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar isto, março é um mês de inverno e neste março choveu 74% do valor normal mesmo assim todo o país teve a seca agravada, o valor da temperatura média foi 0,87ºc acima do normal muito longe dos valores de verão como é óbvio, o que me leva a pensar mesmo se fosse na média é normal a seca agravar em praticamente todos os meses.



A maior parte da chuva que caiu em março, caiu em apenas alguns dias. Por isso é que a seca piorou. Esqueces-te que de dia 8 a dia 29 tivemos anticiclone permanente, com passagem de frentes fracas no Norte nos dias 12 e 17, que quase não renderam nada.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2019 às 21:57)

blade disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar isto, março é um mês de inverno e neste março choveu 74% do valor normal mesmo assim todo o país teve a seca agravada, o valor da temperatura média foi 0,87ºc acima do normal muito longe dos valores de verão como é óbvio, o que me leva a pensar mesmo se fosse na média é normal a seca agravar em praticamente todos os meses.


Tal como já foi referido, tens de ter em conta que 74% é a média do continente todo. Houve muitas zonas, principalmente a sul, que não chegaram a metade do acumulado normal para Março. A estação que tenho mais perto de mim acumulou 22mm, o normal é cerca de 60mm. Temperatura média é a temperatura mínima e a máxima juntas e as máximas foram algo elevadas durante grande parte do mês, com especial incidência na última semana. Em 31 dias choveram menos de 5 e grande parte o mês foi com temperaturas acima de 20ºC, vento de leste seco a provocar valores de humidade inferiores a 30%. Tendo em conta isto, não restam dúvidas quanto ao porquê de a seca se agravar. 

A seca meteorológica é diferente de seca agrícola e hidrológica. Mesmo que chovesse a média do mês ou até mais, em 3 dias, e não chovesse mais o resto do mês com a mesma situação, a agrícola e a hidrológica continuariam a agravar-se.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Abr 2019 às 01:25)

Precipitação muito residual prevista para a próxima semana no Sul, principalmente Baixo Alentejo e Algarve e depois quiçá volta o bom tempo. Vamos ver se a coisa melhora nas próximas saídas... Senão piorar já é bom! A última chuva regou apenas superficialmente. Por baixo os terrenos estão secos, muito secos! Quanto às barragens, do que analisei o Verão está garantido tirando algumas situações pontuais, embora, com o atual cenário chegaremos a Setembro mesmo "nas lonas".


----------



## Marco pires (6 Abr 2019 às 19:11)

barragem do Pego do Altar, hoje.

já a vi bem pior, mas o ano passado por esta altura estava bem melhor.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2019 às 20:07)

"Ao contrário do que se via por aí, notícias sensacionalistas de tempo tempestuoso durante todo o mês, entre outras, aqui sempre foi dito que devia ser pouco tempo a chuva, e que não ajudaria na seca de forma significativa e assim se confirma...

Tempo chuvoso com dias contados, o anticiclone estende a crista na Terça, e por isso a sul já não se prevê chuva a partir da tarde...

A Norte continuam alguns aguaceiros, mas a partir de Quinta também poderá já não chover

O tempo quentinho também vai regressar para o final da semana..."

Fonte: *Luso Meteo*

Agora já fiquei desanimado, logo agora que a chuva estava no bom caminho, no total do evento creio que já caíram cerca de 30 mm, e os ribeiros que estavam secos assim continuam, e os que levavam um fraco caudal para a época, continuam na mesma.
Portanto teria de chover muito mais...


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2019 às 21:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Ao contrário do que se via por aí, notícias sensacionalistas de tempo tempestuoso durante todo o mês, entre outras, aqui sempre foi dito que devia ser pouco tempo a chuva, e que não ajudaria na seca de forma significativa e assim se confirma...
> 
> Tempo chuvoso com dias contados, o anticiclone estende a crista na Terça, e por isso a sul já não se prevê chuva a partir da tarde...
> 
> ...


Quando se cita convém ver a credibilidade do citado. Quando se afirma "por aí" e "aqui" fico logo esclarecido.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Abr 2019 às 21:23)

Cada vez está previsto o término da precipitacao mais cedo ... E os valores previstos são cada vez mais reduzidos !
De notar ainda que a temperatura começará a subir a partir de terça até atingir se valores muito perto dos 30..


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2019 às 21:26)

vitamos disse:


> Quando se cita convém ver a credibilidade do citado. Quando se afirma "por aí" e "aqui" fico logo esclarecido.



Pois apenas citei, o post, de uma de tantas páginas de meteorologia amadora, no facebook, algumas dos quais em que os seus seus administradoras, também são aqui utilizadores do fórum.
Mas de facto essas primeiras palavras, já dizem tudo.


----------



## clone (6 Abr 2019 às 21:28)

Seca de 2017 pode repetir-se. Depende do que acontecer em abril


----------



## AMFC (6 Abr 2019 às 22:02)

Sigo esta página no FB e no geral considero que acerta mais nas previsões que outras por "ai"



Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois apenas citei, o post, de uma de tantas páginas de meteorologia amadora, no facebook, algumas dos quais em que os seus seus administradoras, também são aqui utilizadores do fórum.
> Mas de facto essas primeiras palavras, já dizem tudo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Abr 2019 às 22:48)

AMFC disse:


> Sigo esta página no FB e no geral considero que acerta mais nas previsões que outras por "ai"


Não querendo fazer juízos de valor, até  porque nem sei bem o que se passou, mas não tenho a mínima dúvida que o Fábio era uma mais valia para este fórum, e o mesmo ficou mais "pobre" com o afastamento dele, tenha sido da vontade do mesmo ou não! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (7 Abr 2019 às 03:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não querendo fazer juízos de valor, até  porque nem sei bem o que se passou, mas não tenho a mínima dúvida que o Fábio era uma mais valia para este fórum, e o mesmo ficou mais "pobre" com o afastamento dele, tenha sido da vontade do mesmo ou não!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


O Fábio alguma vez fez parte deste fórum? Com que nick? 

Eu acho que ele faz um bom trabalho, tem é o problema de ser pessimista demais. Isso acontece com muitos membros daqui também.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Abr 2019 às 10:08)

Grande mudanças nos modelos em tão pouco tempo... 
Ontem muito calor . E tempo seco .. Hoje voltou a retirar o calor e dar tempo mais fresco e instavel


----------



## Tonton (7 Abr 2019 às 15:20)

Precipitação a ser "ajudada" por uma pluma de ar mais húmido proveniente de zonas sub-tropicais:


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Abr 2019 às 19:48)

1337 disse:


> Eu acho que ele faz um bom trabalho, tem é o problema de ser pessimista demais. Isso acontece com muitos membros daqui também.


Penso que não está em causa a paixão dele pela meteorologia.
Ele simplesmente adora a meteorologia, tem uma paixão na forma como se entrega a criar as suas páginas tanto no facebook como na lusometeo.com
E noto que procura enriquecer os conhecimentos para os colocar ao serviço das previsões que faz.
Os seus problemas de saúde parece-me que o levaram a criar um certo negativismo na forma como aborda os assuntos. Não o escondo porque ele assume-o.
Temos também todos o dever de compreender a diferença entre cada um, obviamente sendo realistas e puxar um pouco pela vertente positiva em cada um dos nossos.

Temos muita gente de valor nesta casa, parte dos quais se escondem um pouco, ou por falta de tempo ou falta de estímulo para o fazer. Outros dizem "presente" todos os dias. A estes últimos o meu agradecimento por manterem a "chama viva" deste fórum.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Abr 2019 às 20:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Penso que não está em causa a paixão dele pela meteorologia.
> Ele simplesmente adora a meteorologia, tem uma paixão na forma como se entrega a criar as suas páginas tanto no facebook como na lusometeo.com
> E noto que procura enriquecer os conhecimentos para os colocar ao serviço das previsões que faz.
> Os seus problemas de saúde parece-me que o levaram a criar um certo negativismo na forma como aborda os assuntos. Não o escondo porque ele assume-o.
> ...


No final de contas não acho correto o facto de algumas pessoas fazerem juízos de valor de alguém sem a conhecer pessoalmente. O fórum é suposto ser um lugar amigável onde pessoas compartilham a sua paixão pela meteorologia e livre de opressão e discursos tóxicos. Desculpem o off-topic!


----------



## 1337 (8 Abr 2019 às 01:03)

c0ldPT disse:


> No final de contas não acho correto o facto de algumas pessoas fazerem juízos de valor de alguém sem a conhecer pessoalmente. O fórum é suposto ser um lugar amigável onde pessoas compartilham a sua paixão pela meteorologia e livre de opressão e discursos tóxicos. Desculpem o off-topic!


Não sei se esse comentário era para mim, deduzo que não porque aqui ninguém ofendeu ou teve discursos  tóxicos sobre ele. Noto sim , que em certas previsões dele, são um pouco pessimistas demais e isto é só a minha opinião. 

Digo-te mais, apesar dele ser um pouco pessimista, é a página de Meteorologia amadora que mais sigo as previsões, porque acho que é dos melhores que andam por aí.


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2019 às 10:23)

Marco pires disse:


> barragem do Pego do Altar, hoje.
> 
> já a vi bem pior, mas o ano passado por esta altura estava bem melhor.



Há um tópico para o seguimento dos Rios e Albufeiras, sugiro que posts lá esta informação para não ficar aqui dispersa no Livre. 


https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2019.9926/pagina-2


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2019 às 10:32)

1337 disse:


> O Fábio alguma vez fez parte deste fórum? Com que nick?
> 
> Eu acho que ele faz um bom trabalho, tem é o problema de ser pessimista demais. Isso acontece com muitos membros daqui também.




O Fábio foi membro do MeteoPT durante algum tempo, tinha o nick de Meteofelgueiras, depois penso que mudou para outro. O problema dele é que era demasiado impulsivo e lidava mal quando era chamado a atenção, penso que foi isso que o levou a afastar-se do MeteoPT. Eu sigo a página dele (Luso Meteo) é bastante ponderado nas interpretações que faz aos modelos e não é alarmista.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Abr 2019 às 12:35)

1337 disse:


> O Fábio alguma vez fez parte deste fórum? Com que nick?
> 
> Eu acho que ele faz um bom trabalho, tem é o problema de ser pessimista demais. Isso acontece com muitos membros daqui também.



Boas , desculpa mas só vi a tua pergunta agora, é já vi que o @MSantos  já te respondeu! Mas sim , o Fábio já fez parte desta casa, como grande parte dos "mentores" das páginas sobre meteorologia que andam por ai nas redes sociais, no qual eu não sigo nenhuma, porque não uso as mesmas! Mas respeitando o caminho de cada um, acho que grande parte deles fazem falta a esta casa, cada um à sua maneira, claro, não é só o Fabio!  Agora quem cospe no prato onde já comeu e aprendeu já não faz cá falta nenhuma! 



Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Grande mudanças nos modelos em tão pouco tempo...
> Ontem muito calor . E tempo seco .. Hoje voltou a retirar o calor e dar tempo mais fresco e instavel


´

É verdade, e vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas , mas a coisa parece querer animar outra vez no inicio da próxima semana, depois de um fim de semana de Primavera 


GFS vs ECM ! Cenários diferentes, mas qualquer um interessante de ver os próximos desenvolvimentos, o primeiro a beneficiar bastante o Sul, o segundo os suspeitos do costume!  O importante é ir aparecendo cartas que mantenham esta possibilidade viva!


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Abr 2019 às 13:31)

1337 disse:


> Não sei se esse comentário era para mim, deduzo que não porque aqui ninguém ofendeu ou teve discursos  tóxicos sobre ele. Noto sim , que em certas previsões dele, são um pouco pessimistas demais e isto é só a minha opinião.
> 
> Digo-te mais, apesar dele ser um pouco pessimista, é a página de Meteorologia amadora que mais sigo as previsões, porque acho que é dos melhores que andam por aí.


De maneira nenhuma, o comentário não é específico para ninguém, só desejo que o fórum funcione de forma mais harmoniosa possível


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2019 às 16:06)

O radar parece já estar a funcionar...


----------



## Marco pires (8 Abr 2019 às 16:33)

MSantos disse:


> Há um tópico para o seguimento dos Rios e Albufeiras, sugiro que posts lá esta informação para não ficar aqui dispersa no Livre.
> 
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2019.9926/pagina-2




Obrigado amigo


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2019 às 17:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2019 às 18:37)

Parece que vamos ter animação para esta noite...


----------



## trovoadas (8 Abr 2019 às 18:43)

Para o sul "meter água"  as depressões têm de descer mais em latitude para termos fluxo de sudoeste/sul. O GFS vai dando essa hipótese mas só às 200h. O habitual portanto!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2019 às 17:46)

E como se costuma falar sobre as limpezas de estradas na Serra da Estrela, com recurso a limpa-neves.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2019 às 20:55)

E pronto... Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF cortaram a precipitação para a próxima semana, apesar de o GFS ter cortado muito mais precipitação que o ECMWF. 

Neste momento, parece-me que a chuva da próxima semana deverá afetar sobretudo a parte noroeste da Península Ibérica. No sul pouco deverá chover.

Contudo, a Charneca quase sempre surpreende. Já foram várias as vezes em que os registos de precipitação foram bem maiores que os do resto da Margem Sul, e apenas abaixo dos valores registados na Serra de Sintra/Costa Oeste.


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2019 às 10:44)

*Latest predictions for the coming solar cycle*

Então? Quando é que vai começar a era glaciar? Quero viajar para as outras ilhas (dos Açores) de carro


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2019 às 17:40)

https://www.ecmwf.int/en/forecasts/...101400,0,2018101400&unique_id=13L_LESLIE_2018

Nunca vi isto publicado aqui (opções à esquerda).

Recurso histórico interessante e a época de furacões está quase a começar.

---






Mais um feito extraordinário do IPMA. Aumentou a abrangência do AROME em detrimento da definição dos contornos das ilhas (dos Açores). São agora uma caricatura


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Abr 2019 às 18:57)

Creio que as previsões estão a ficar muito interessantes para terça e quarta isto depois das chuvas do inicio do mês terem tido um efeito nulo. 
Olhando as previsões esperam se aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas entre terça e quinta feira. 
Esta previsão poderá ajudar claramente a encher as barragens dado que estão previstos 70 a 80 mm para a região do interior. 
Fantástico !


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2019 às 17:18)

O anticiclone está bastante móvel neste mês. Isto tem acontecido com alguma frequência nos últimos anos.






Incerto se o padrão continuará relativamente favorável para o continente:






Relativamente ao mês que vem...






... não é aconselhável depender de um só modelo, especialmente a grande distância temporal. Basta ver o que aconteceu com o atual mês:


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2019 às 18:33)

Apesar de ter chovido pouco, os solos estão com muita humidade e é muito dificil de trabalhá-lo, de modo a dar seguimento ás plantações hortícolas.
Mas, mesmo assim tenho de trabalhar com o melhor que se consegue fazer, até porque as previsões estão animadoras, com mais precipitação.


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2019 às 13:25)

Já começou a época das previsões.



Como curiosidade, o 'Ophelia' regressa em 2023 e o 'Leslie' em 2024. Os nomes, não necessariamente os ciclones


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2019 às 09:01)




----------



## GonçaloMPB (15 Abr 2019 às 10:17)

Pessoal, não sei se é o tópico mais adequado, mas cá vai uma pergunta meio parva 

É possível ter, de forma concreta, a previsão meteorológica para a próxima 6ª feira durante a tarde? Nomeadamente entre Lisboa e o Alentejo... 

Vou explicar: Tenho de fazer o transporte de uma viatura que esteve a fazer um tratamento XPTO na pintura numa empresa de Lisboa e é crucial que não chova...


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (15 Abr 2019 às 11:52)




----------



## PapoilaVerde (15 Abr 2019 às 14:11)

27.ºc em Sevilha


----------



## Pek (15 Abr 2019 às 16:20)

Jaime da Manta Branca disse:


>



Agora


----------



## Tonton (15 Abr 2019 às 20:13)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> 27.ºc em Sevilha



Hoje passou os 28ºC na zona de Málaga mas ontem passou os 31ºC na região de Valência!!!


----------



## Pek (15 Abr 2019 às 20:31)

Tonton disse:


> Hoje passou os 28ºC na zona de Málaga mas ontem passou os 31ºC na região de Valência!!!



Entretanto mais de 19.000 descargas eléctricas na zona central da metade norte ibérica e seus arredores:


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2019 às 22:08)

E ainda muito se consegue fazer. Até há relativamente pouco tempo haviam situações destas:


----------



## efcm (16 Abr 2019 às 00:18)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Pessoal, não sei se é o tópico mais adequado, mas cá vai uma pergunta meio parva
> 
> É possível ter, de forma concreta, a previsão meteorológica para a próxima 6ª feira durante a tarde? Nomeadamente entre Lisboa e o Alentejo...
> 
> Vou explicar: Tenho de fazer o transporte de uma viatura que esteve a fazer um tratamento XPTO na pintura numa empresa de Lisboa e é crucial que não chova...


Demasiado cedo para ter uma previsão certeira, 5@ já a previsão tem 90% de chances de acertar.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Abr 2019 às 20:41)

Boas, 

Aqui mais a sul que expectativas crêem que poderemos ter?


----------



## Tonton (17 Abr 2019 às 02:08)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui mais a sul que expectativas crêem que poderemos ter?



Como se pode observar da sequência de Vapor de àgua abaixo, o núcleo em altitude / "cut-off" ainda se encontra em fase de cavamento / fechamento e tem-se vindo a posicionar em latitudes mesmo mais a sul.
Por isso, acho que há boas hipóteses de ter alguma precipitação de jeito no Sul...
Além disso, o @joselamego anda pelo Algarve e ele é o nosso amuleto...


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2019 às 09:18)

Tonton disse:


> Como se pode observar da sequência de Vapor de àgua abaixo, o núcleo em altitude / "cut-off" ainda se encontra em fase de cavamento / fechamento e tem-se vindo a posicionar em latitudes mesmo mais a sul.
> Por isso, acho que há boas hipóteses de ter alguma precipitação de jeito no Sul...
> Além disso, o @joselamego anda pelo Algarve e ele é o nosso amuleto...


Obrigado Tonton pelas tuas palavras !
Estou por Monchique e depois irei Beja 
Está chover ! Nevoeiro !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2019 às 09:25)

É interessante o pequeno vórtice ao largo da costa por trás da frente... sat24


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2019 às 09:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É interessante o pequeno vórtice ao largo da costa por trás da frente... sat24



Bem visto Luis, curiosa formação!


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2019 às 09:38)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado Tonton pelas tuas palavras !
> Estou por Monchique e depois irei Beja
> Está chover ! Nevoeiro !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Levas ao Sul a chuva e levas o medronho para o Norte! hehehe


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2019 às 09:39)

MSantos disse:


> Levas ao Sul e levas o medronho para o Norte! hehehe


Bem visto ! 
Obrigado MSantos


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2019 às 10:32)

Lá se foi o radar de Arouca... o norte ficou ás escuras!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2019 às 10:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É interessante o pequeno vórtice ao largo da costa por trás da frente... sat24



Provavelmente corresponde ao centro de baixas pressões posicionado a oeste da frente fria e em deslocamento para nordeste.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Abr 2019 às 15:46)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui mais a sul que expectativas crêem que poderemos ter?



Nós não podemos ter grandes expectativas... Já "nuestros hermanos" ali da costa leste bem podem ir à dechatlon comprar um caiaque 

Já só estou à espera dos comentários do nosso colega PEK!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2019 às 15:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Nós não podemos ter grandes expectativas... Já "nuestros hermanos" ali da costa leste bem podem ir à dechatlon comprar um caiaque
> 
> Já só estou à espera dos comentários do nosso colega PEK!



Vê lá se trazes as tuas amigas.  Sem elas, nada feito.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Abr 2019 às 16:44)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> So que esses 25 mm podem ocorrer em 30 minutos... Ou 15 minutos ....


25 mm em 30 minutos corresponde a um rainrate de 50 mm/h, 25 mm em 15 minutos corresponde a um rainrate de 100 mm/h, então são considerados chuva forte e muito forte, respetivamente.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Abr 2019 às 17:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não estou a por em causa os valores de rain rate, como é óbvio, mas não tens o direito de por em causa o que estou a reportar! Não estás cá para ver!


Então pões em causa o radar do ipma?
Por essa hora passava um eco verde claro (8/10 mm/h de rainrate):




Chuva torrencial corresponde a um eco laranja/vermelho (>50 mm/h):




Não é uma questão de duvidar mas pensa na possibilidade de teres os conceitos errados. Existem fatores que podem iludir-nos, por exemplo, o vento pode dar a noção errada de que está a chover muito forte.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Abr 2019 às 19:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vê lá se trazes as tuas amigas.  Sem elas, nada feito.


Oh Algarvio tu é que tinhas umas amigas daquelas que se poêm na praia em valentes poses Este tempo é que não come nem deixa comer


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Abr 2019 às 09:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Já só estou à espera dos comentários do nosso colega PEK!


"els Nostres Hermans" vão ter mesmo que comprar um caiaque. Estão previstos acumulados estupefactos em apenas uns dias.  
Em Alcoi, por exemplo, estão previstos 286,4 mm para os próximos 4 dias. É mesmo alucinante. Vários meses de secura e depois... isto! Imaginem se isto acontecesse em Lisboa? Ia tudo por água abaixo, literalmente!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Abr 2019 às 11:27)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> "els Nostres Hermans" vão ter mesmo que comprar um caiaque. Estão previstos acumulados estupefactos em apenas uns dias.
> Em Alcoi, por exemplo, estão previstos 286,4 mm para os próximos 4 dias. É mesmo alucinante. Vários meses de secura e depois... isto! Imaginem se isto acontecesse em Lisboa? Ia tudo por água abaixo, literalmente!




Realmente muito preocupante aquilo que poderá acontecer nessa região espanhola nós próximos dias , contudo ainda no final do ano passado passaram por uma situação semelhante , e tudo correu relativamente bem  Evento designado como gota fria ! Existem zonas onde o acumulados podem chegar aos 300mm em apenas 3 a 4 dias  Caso para dizer, uns com tanto, e outros com tão pouco .


----------



## trovoadas (18 Abr 2019 às 12:16)

Creio que a seca nessa zona já foi mitigada no último Outono. Agora levam com mais uma boa rega. No geral o Mediterrâneo foi bem abastecido, 
só o sudoeste e interior Peninsular continua à espera do dia "D" 

Esses valores aqui eram um desastre, lá são perfeitamente normais! Os espanhóis diga-se o que se disser aprendem com os erros, nós não. No geral são uma sociedade mais evoluída


----------



## Cesar (18 Abr 2019 às 12:16)

Já alguns dias que o ipma deixou de usar as cartas principais antes de usar as das análises frontais, será nova forma de mostrar essas informações ou é alguma avaria?
E já agora boa Páscoa pessoal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2019 às 12:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Oh Algarvio tu é que tinhas umas amigas daquelas que se poêm na praia em valentes poses Este tempo é que não come nem deixa comer



Afinal, as tuas amigas sempre vieram. As minhas têm que esperar melhores dias.



trovoadas disse:


> Creio que a seca nessa zona já foi mitigada no último Outono. Agora levam com mais uma boa rega. No geral o Mediterrâneo foi bem abastecido,
> só o sudoeste e interior Peninsular continua à espera do dia "D"
> 
> Esses valores aqui eram um desastre, lá são perfeitamente normais! Os espanhóis diga-se o que se disser aprendem com os erros, nós não. No geral são uma sociedade mais evoluída



Esses valores no Algarve seriam um desastre, nem é preciso tanto, basta chover o que choveu a 13 de Outubro de 1989, agora para termos um belo cenário. Será que Albufeira já está preparada para algo semelhante ao 1 de Novembro de 2015, na volta está tudo na mesma.

De facto, só o Algarve e a Andaluzia Ocidental ficaram de fora, do Outono torrencial, um dia vai calhar a nós, quando menos esperarmos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Abr 2019 às 13:23)

Eu só queria que o gfs e ukmo estivessem certos !


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2019 às 13:24)

Possas, é preciso ter sorte, para a semana do feriado do 25 de abril, vem aí a instabilidade e parece que na semana seguinte do feriado 1 de Maio já existe também instabilidade Mau olhado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Abr 2019 às 10:39)

Bonita, foto, não falando da faixa de interrupção de combustíveis que está a ser efectuada, mas sim, da serra ao fundo coberta de neve.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Abr 2019 às 14:00)

O GFS, de ontem para hoje, já cortou em metade a precipitação prevista para a próxima semana, de 43 para 22 mm, mesmo assim toda a chuva que vier é muito bem vinda.


----------



## blade (19 Abr 2019 às 17:00)

já basta de chuva a europa central já está a ter dias mais quentes do que em portugal este ano que vergonha


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2019 às 17:18)

blade disse:


> já basta de chuva a europa central já está a ter dias mais quentes do que em portugal este ano que vergonha


Pois claro, a seca já acabou!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Abr 2019 às 17:18)

blade disse:


> já basta de chuva a europa central já está a ter dias mais quentes do que em portugal este ano que vergonha


E o Inverno que tivemos?! Gostaste?? 
Sinceramente, eu não entendo estes comentários. Tiveste calor "anormal" suficiente em fevereiro e março, dias de final de primavera até, por que não vais para a Europa Central para apanhares o calor e deixas-nos fazer os nossos seguimentos climatológicos?  
____________________________________
E para quem gosta do tempo fresco e chuvoso que tem estado até agora, há a forte possibilidade de uma frente passar por cá nos dias 23 e 24, e poderá produzir acumulados interessantes a Norte e Centro.  E, desta vez, parece que todos os modelos apontam para que a chuva fique mais no Interior do que no Litoral, o que será bom para as regiões ressequidas do Interior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Abr 2019 às 17:50)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E o Inverno que tivemos?! Gostaste??
> Sinceramente, eu não entendo estes comentários. Tiveste calor "anormal" suficiente em fevereiro e março, dias de final de primavera até, por que não vais para a Europa Central para apanhares o calor e deixas-nos fazer os nossos seguimentos climatológicos?
> ____________________________________
> E para quem gosta do tempo fresco e chuvoso que tem estado até agora, há a forte possibilidade de uma frente passar por cá nos dias 23 e 24, e poderá produzir acumulados interessantes a Norte e Centro.  E, desta vez, parece que todos os modelos apontam para que a chuva fique mais no Interior do que no Litoral, o que será bom para as regiões ressequidas do Interior.



E que venha ela, que a gente cá espera com muito bom agrado, e já agora que o mes de abril deixe água, ao mes de maio, como se costuma dizer.
Ás vezes também não entendo tais comentários absurdos, secalhar ainda existe pessoas, que não é preciso chover, pois desde que a água continue a correr lá nas torneiras de casa, o problema, é que essa água não faz "criação" dentro das tubagens, e aí sim caso faltasse já pensariam de outra forma.


----------



## Tonton (19 Abr 2019 às 18:10)

blade disse:


> já basta de chuva a europa central já está a ter dias mais quentes do que em portugal este ano que vergonha



Já basta de chuva??? Com a seca que temos??? É mesmo olhar só para o próprio umbigo...

 Frio ????? 
Não deves estar neste mesmo país, as temperaturas estão normais para a época, mínimas acima dos 10ºC e máximas perto ou ultrapassando os 20ºC (24ºC previstos para amanhã)!!!

Deves ser como uma colega que eu tive que, em Julho, com 28ºC na sala de trabalho, ainda ligava o aquecimento no máximo ... 

A Europa Central está hoje com temperaturas AMORMALMENTE elevadas para a época.

Imagem com os locais que são provavelmente os mais adequados para ti assinalados (sequinhos e quentinhos):


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Abr 2019 às 18:16)

Tonton disse:


> Deves ser como uma colega que eu tive que, em Julho, com 28ºC na sala de trabalho, ainda ligava o aquecimento no máximo ...



É melhor a senhora ir ao endocrinologista porque está com o termóstato avariado.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2019 às 18:30)

Tonton disse:


> Já basta de chuva??? Com a seca que temos??? É mesmo olhar só para o próprio umbigo...
> 
> Frio ?????
> Não deves estar neste mesmo país, as temperaturas estão normais para a época, mínimas acima dos 10ºC e máximas perto ou ultrapassando os 20ºC (24ºC previstos para amanhã)!!!
> ...


Todos os anos, por esta altura, ele diz isso!  Até porque tem chovido imenso para dizer que "já chega de chuva". Enfim, é o que temos, não vale a pena dar crédito a posts como este, porque a ideia, digamos o que dissermos e haja o que houver, será sempre a mesma: desejar calor mesmo fora da época.
Vivendo no Alentejo, onde a partir de Junho (por norma), raro é o dia em que não se ultrapassa os 30ºC e tendo em conta a situação que temos atualmente, só espero que não seja assim e que, pelo menos Maio se aguente sem ter temperaturas elevadas e sim com a continuação de precipitação alternando com dias de sol e temperatura agradável como é hábito.
No dia em que a água faltar nas torneiras lá de casa, talvez se pense de uma forma diferente!


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2019 às 18:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Todos os anos, por esta altura, ele diz isso!  Até porque tem chovido imenso para dizer que "já chega de chuva". Enfim, é o que temos, não vale a pena dar crédito a posts como este, porque a ideia, digamos o que dissermos e haja o que houver, será sempre a mesma: desejar calor mesmo fora da época.
> Vivendo no Alentejo, onde a partir de Junho (por norma), raro é o dia em que não se ultrapassa os 30ºC e tendo em conta a situação que temos atualmente, só espero que não seja assim e que, pelo menos Maio se aguente sem ter temperaturas elevadas e sim com a continuação de precipitação alternando com dias de sol e temperatura agradável como é hábito.
> No dia em que a água faltar nas torneiras lá de casa, talvez se pense de uma forma diferente!


E não há-de faltar muito para outro certo membro vir para aqui se queixar que não estão 40°c em Maio no Alentejo, pois considera "normal"'.


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2019 às 18:36)

blade disse:


> já basta de chuva a europa central já está a ter dias mais quentes do que em portugal este ano que vergonha



 nem vale a pena fazer comentário


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2019 às 18:55)

Eu quero, tu, vocês, todos, queremos chuva, aguaceiros, trovoadas, granizo, etc ....
O verão vai ser de extremos 
Precisamos de abril e maio com cut offs

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2019 às 19:18)

Nós, tugas, não sabemos mesmo o que é bom:


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2019 às 19:44)

Muito calor previsto para amanhã , em especial no norte, com os termômetros a poderem chegar aos 30°c em alguns locais, enquanto que no sul em alguns pontos pouco passará dos 20°c, desta vez os papéis a inverterem-se, mesmo assim há quem ache que está muito frio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2019 às 21:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Muito calor previsto para amanhã , em especial no norte, com os termômetros a poderem chegar aos 30°c em alguns locais, enquanto que no sul em alguns pontos pouco passará dos 20°c, desta vez os papéis a inverterem-se, mesmo assim há quem ache que está muito frio.



Já não é como antigamente. Quando o pessoal vinha ao Algarve para apanhar sol e calor, agora está mais calor no Porto do que nos Algarves.  

Vi, a previsão no Portugal em Directo e como hoje não deu com o meteorologista pensei que previsão doida com 27ºC para o Porto e 30ºC para Braga. Mas, afinal a previsão está correcta.


----------



## Marco pires (19 Abr 2019 às 22:56)

blade disse:


> já basta de chuva a europa central já está a ter dias mais quentes do que em portugal este ano que vergonha



por acaso quero crer que será sarcasmo, só pode


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Abr 2019 às 00:14)

Estou em crer que a média das máximas até ao momento estará abaixo da média ou será somente impressão minha??

Máximas de 15 entre terça e quinta e depois uns dia já quentinho para compensar o frio. . 
É os dias quentinhos para anular a chuva que se avizinha !


----------



## AMFC (20 Abr 2019 às 07:54)

Analise do inverno na Europa em termos de precipitação, claro que o nosso foi extremamente seco.
Fonte : Severe weather europe


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2019 às 11:35)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Estou em crer que a média das máximas até ao momento estará abaixo da média ou será somente impressão minha??
> 
> Máximas de 15 entre terça e quinta e depois uns dia já quentinho para compensar o frio. .
> É os dias quentinhos para anular a chuva que se avizinha !



Sim, a média das máximas está abaixo do normal, não é impressão tua. E, para quem não sabe, os tais dias quentinhos na Páscoa estão relacionados com a chuva que depois virá na segunda.   Devido a um ciclone no meio da Península Ibérica, o vento irá rodar de Leste, provocando o efeito Fohen (Não tenho trema aqui no meu teclado. Peço desculpa.) na região Norte, daí os 27ºC previstos para o Porto e os 30ºC para Braga. Só que esse quentinho também irá transportar a tão desejada chuva.


----------



## rokleon (22 Abr 2019 às 10:19)

Prevista a chegada de uma frente fria na terça mas maiores acumulados de precipitação previstos na quarta-feira (segunda frente) especialmente na hora de almoço, com o Norte do país a ter maiores acumulados. Ouvi falar aqui no fórum da possibilidade de neve ou cotas a 600m de neve, mas os modelos a indicarem muito pouca neve acumulada, só mesmo na serra do Gerês é mais propício.
Instabilidade avizinhando-se


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Abr 2019 às 11:26)

Bom dia .. 
Os acumulados são muito generosos para o norte e centro com valores acima dos 50 mm previstos para Quarta feira. 
No sul no total do evento não deverá acontecer mais do que 20 mm de acumulado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Abr 2019 às 14:03)

Ponto da situação relativamente aos modelos:
- terça a quinta: tempo instavel com vento, chuva, neve, trovoada e tempo muito frio face à altura do ano.
- a partir de sexta feira: subida muito acentuada da temperatura ... Cerca de 12 a 13 graus. Tempo estável com 90% dos modelos a indicar máximas da ordem dos 30 a 32 graus. O Modelo Ecm não indica máximas superiores a 27 graus.
Recordo que os máximos absolutos deste mês rondam os 30 a 31 graus. 
Na minha opinião ate prova em contrário o modelo ecm deverá ser aquele que deverá prevalecer no final.
No início de Maio prevê se uma nova descida da temperatura.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2019 às 00:44)

Gráfico radial engraçado da mudança na tendência da direção do vento à passagem da frente por aqui - notar a dispersão de pontos em círculo para o final da amostra (mais perto da borda):


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2019 às 12:40)

E depois de uma noite, madrugada, e manhã de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, e como existe pessoas que me dizem que já não querem mais chuva, e que já chega para agora, continua tudo na mesma, ou seja, não se ve água em lado nenhum, a correr, nem sequer em valas, pelo meio do terrenos, pois será preciso ainda muito mais água.
Os solos até podem estar já bem húmidos, mas não ainda em profundidade, ao ponto de abastecer os lençóis freáticos dos poços, ou para aumentar em quantidade a corrente que os maiores ribeiros levam.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Abr 2019 às 13:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E depois de uma noite, madrugada, e manhã de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, e como existe pessoas que me dizem que já não querem mais chuva, e que já chega para agora, continua tudo na mesma, ou seja, não se ve água em lado nenhum, a correr, nem sequer em valas, pelo meio do terrenos, pois será preciso ainda muito mais água.
> Os solos até podem estar já bem húmidos, mas não ainda em profundidade, ao ponto de abastecer os lençóis freáticos dos poços, ou para aumentar em quantidade a corrente que os maiores ribeiros levam.


Agora esquece! Maio já promete vir quente e seco... Dentro da normalidade portanto. Na generalidade do Sul do país o que choveu foi pouco e onde choveu foi muito localizado. Ainda assim no geral ficará na média ou próximo disso mas a média também não é nada de especial e a seca já era grande à entrada do mês.
A meu ver esta chuva é insuficiente mesmo para as espécies autócnes que terão dificuldades a partir de Agosto (não há água em profundidade). É preciso que Maio seja húmido e não muito quente!


----------



## trovoadas (23 Abr 2019 às 13:46)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ponto da situação relativamente aos modelos:
> - terça a quinta: tempo instavel com vento, chuva, neve, trovoada e tempo muito frio face à altura do ano.
> - a partir de sexta feira: subida muito acentuada da temperatura ... Cerca de 12 a 13 graus. Tempo estável com 90% dos modelos a indicar máximas da ordem dos 30 a 32 graus. O Modelo Ecm não indica máximas superiores a 27 graus.
> Recordo que os máximos absolutos deste mês rondam os 30 a 31 graus.
> ...


O GFS foi muito fraco este mês! Pelo GFS a seca já tinha acabado à muito com as suas cut offs mirabolantes previstas a médio/longo prazo que depois vai anulando progressivamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2019 às 14:11)

trovoadas disse:


> Agora esquece! Maio já promete vir quente e seco... Dentro da normalidade portanto. Na generalidade do Sul do país o que choveu foi pouco e onde choveu foi muito localizado. Ainda assim no geral ficará na média ou próximo disso mas a média também não é nada de especial e a seca já era grande à entrada do mês.
> A meu ver esta chuva é insuficiente mesmo para as espécies autócnes que terão dificuldades a partir de Agosto (não há água em profundidade). É preciso que Maio seja húmido e não muito quente!



Pois é, vamos ver o que o mes de Maio no irá reservar, quanto á chuva, ou em termos de calor, sim esta chuva é melhor do que nada, mas claro que já não vem remediar o mal, que já está feito.
Vamos ter de saber racionar e bem a água.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Abr 2019 às 21:15)

Umas fotos de hoje no percurso entre Sevilha e Badajoz:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2019 às 21:27)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Umas fotos de hoje no percurso entre Sevilha e Badajoz:


Nota-se algum desinvestimento na estrada, no entanto as paisagens são muito bonitas.  Bela convecção ao longe.


----------



## Tonton (24 Abr 2019 às 03:16)




----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2019 às 12:12)

Compósito do desempenho dos modelos mais conhecidos e utilizados neste fórum (apenas relativo à Europa; melhor desempenho = >% correlação).






No Meteociel diz que o novo GFS será implementado em Junho. Nesse mesmo mês o IFS (modelo do ECMWF) também será atualizado.

Tendo em conta o dinheiro gasto pelo NCEP (equivalente americano do ECMWF) e demais universidades e institutos privados, é uma vergonha o desempenho do atual GFS (mesmo na América do Norte):






Mais sobre os problemas do novo GFS aqui. O concorrente rejeitado do FV3 vai ser aproveitado pela IBM.

Escrito isto, não existem e dificilmente existirão modelos que acertem sempre. Há sim modelos que ao longo do tempo erram menos (o mesmo modelo até pode ter desempenhos regionais ligeiramente diferentes).






Relativamente aos modelos mais alternativos, são mais úteis a menos de 96h para se ter uma ideia das diversas possibilidades meteorológicas em termos de precipitação ou temperatura.






Contudo, previsões a mais de 144h já entram no domínio especulativo e delas apenas devem ser retiradas tendências (ex: posição do anticiclone e das depressões). E é aí que entram os _ensembles_.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Abr 2019 às 13:28)

Acho que um bom teste agora para ver qual o melhor modelo será daqui a 144 horas como se observa pelas saídas de hoje onde as discrepância são enormes !


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2019 às 14:18)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Acho que um bom teste agora para ver qual o melhor modelo será daqui a 144 horas como se observa pelas saídas de hoje onde as discrepância são enormes !



As coisas não funcionam dessa forma.

De resto, o GFS é que destoa dos restantes.


----------



## Stormlover (25 Abr 2019 às 22:59)

Duvido solenemente que para a semana haja precipitação significativa como às vezes o GFS modela em algumas saídas das ultimas 48 horas … o ECM tem estado sempre seco ahahah
Vamos entrar pó mês de Maio é normal … Pode ser que ainda venha umas cut-offs para tentar reparar a situação de seca no sul!


----------



## Orion (26 Abr 2019 às 10:05)

*MINI-ICE AGE warning as solar minimum hits ALL-TIME HIGH - 'It's a PERFECT STORM!'*

*Cold weather to grip WORLD as solar minimum to DEEPEN, NASA says*

O jornal em questão é sempre engraçado 

Para informação mais realista...

*Solar experts predict the Sun’s activity in Solar Cycle 25 to be below average, similar to Solar Cycle 24*

*Does variation in the Sun’s output affect climate? New Podcast and Briefing Paper released*


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Abr 2019 às 11:23)

Na pratica o que diz a NASA??

Ps: por favor copy paste de links nao, se alguns aqui são mais especialistas que outros agradecia que aqui resumissem o artigo em questão .. Obrigado !


----------



## Orion (26 Abr 2019 às 11:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Na pratica o que diz a NASA??



A previsão de ciclos solares está na infância mas prevê-se 2 ciclos solares consecutivos de fraca intensidade. Está-se muito próximo do mínimo do atual (ciclo 24).

Paralelamente (e isto não é da NASA), se o enfraquecimento da atividade solar congela a Terra, já não falta muito tempo para eu viajar de carro (ou de Mamute) para o continente. Que maravilha


----------



## rokleon (26 Abr 2019 às 18:02)

Ontem foi o frio que esteve e hoje bem mais quentinho e agradável... Mudança algo radical de ontem para hoje.

A avizinhar se um fim de semana e semana solarengos 

Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (26 Abr 2019 às 22:28)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...temporada-2019-2020.9966/pagina-4#post-724772

Apesar de ser extremamente improvável, este cenário é um excelente candidato a desastre da década:






Dados sobre o Bangladesh  Mais de 160 milhões empacotados em 147.500 km2 e 50% do território está a menos de 8 metros acima do nível do mar.

Os refugiados Rohingya estão a ser realojados numa ilha recém-formada que pode ser arrasada por um ciclone tropical. O acima publicado passaria lá.

Se o ciclone passar mais a leste, afetaria Cox Bazar que é o campo onde vivem uns 700.000 Rohingya forçados a fugir da Birmânia.


----------



## Walker (27 Abr 2019 às 01:12)

Obrigado pela partilha, não apenas, por o fenómeno poder acontecer, mas vermos determinadas realidades, impressionante!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Abr 2019 às 09:57)

Bom dia

Dia mais quente hoje apesar das mínimas muito baixas com o Ipma a rever em baixa nas máximas para hoje mas ainda assim estão previstos 25 c para a região sul do país. 
Amanhã vai aquecer ainda mais podendo pela primeira vez no ano chegar aos 30 c. 
Veremos.. 
As temperaturas permanecerão Com valores na ordem dos 28 durante a próxima semana!!


----------



## trovoadas (27 Abr 2019 às 10:34)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Dia mais quente hoje apesar das mínimas muito baixas com o Ipma a rever em baixa nas máximas para hoje mas ainda assim estão previstos 25 c para a região sul do país.
> Amanhã vai aquecer ainda mais podendo pela primeira vez no ano chegar aos 30 c.
> ...


Verão à porta... É típico! No entanto há quem desespere com meia dúzia de dias de mau tempo. Agora têm meses de temperaturas altas pela frente principalmente a sul e interior onde a nortada não tem o seu efeito refrescante.


----------



## Orion (27 Abr 2019 às 11:57)

Para a maioria do hemisfério sul a temporada de ciclones vai acabar no final deste mês.

Globalmente foi uma temporada acima da média, primariamente devido ao Índico Sul:

(falta adicionar o trajeto do Kenneth e do Lorna)






A previsão do centro da Reunião não foi grande coisa:






---

Em comparação, a temporada de ciclones no Pacífico Sul está a ser abaixo da média.

Lá há 3 centros que fazem previsões (Austrália, Nova Zelândia e Fiji).

Ajuda, e muito, a Austrália ser um continente com reduzida densidade populacional. Houveram ciclones interessantes.











Por cá, os modelos continuam a indicar uma temporada atlântica tendencialmente abaixo da média (se bem que basta um furacão intenso no sítio certo para causar devastação) enquanto que as temporadas do Pacífico Central e Este podem ser acima da média.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2019 às 20:45)

E depois de uns dias de chuva, estes últimos 2 a 3 dias com as temperaturas a rondarem os 30ºC, faz com que a humidade que estava no solo, tenha desaparecido do solo, a "olhos vistos", mesmo em redor das plantas, onde o solo está bem coberto, com uma altura considerável de mulching.


----------



## Marco pires (29 Abr 2019 às 21:46)

ontem as previsões prometiam algumas trovoadas mesmo para o litoral centro e sul, afinal parece que se vier será apenas para o interior


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2019 às 22:26)




----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mai 2019 às 21:03)

Marco pires disse:


> ontem as previsões prometiam algumas trovoadas mesmo para o litoral centro e sul, afinal parece que se vier será apenas para o interior


Nem no interior, haverá instabilidade praticamente.
Arrisco dizer que a primeira quinzena de Maio será maioritariamente seca.


----------



## Marco pires (3 Mai 2019 às 15:27)

Boas tardes.
O IPMA indica para o meio da próxima semana alguma chuva e uma descida das temperaturas, vamos ver se até lá não desaparece tudo


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mai 2019 às 15:50)

A haver alguma chuva nos próximos tempos será a Norte e partes do centro. A sul temos a dorsal a serpentear e aproximar - se bastante. Vamos ver o comportanento nos próximos tempos sendo que não se pode esperar grande coisa a não ser calor e bom tempo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mai 2019 às 17:06)

trovoadas disse:


> A haver alguma chuva nos próximos tempos será a Norte e partes do centro. A sul temos a dorsal a serpentear e aproximar - se bastante. Vamos ver o comportanento nos próximos tempos sendo que não se pode esperar grande coisa a não ser calor e bom tempo.



Verdade , modelos a apontarem para uma subida da dorsal africana a  partir do dia 10/12 , e já com ISO 16 a pairar praticamente em todo o país, e com possibilidade de ISO 20 a sul do mesmo! Mas vamos ver, ainda falta muito tempo!


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mai 2019 às 18:51)

Marco pires disse:


> Boas tardes.
> O IPMA indica para o meio da próxima semana alguma chuva e uma descida das temperaturas, vamos ver se até lá não desaparece tudo


Chuva insignificante, tirando o norte.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2019 às 22:23)

A grande novidade no mapa final foi a adição do percurso do Michael enquanto tempestade extra-tropical até à Península Ibérica.


----------



## Orion (7 Mai 2019 às 10:30)

Um verão fresco. Previsão de sonho 

Como curiosidade, cá fica o desempenho dos modelos GFS, GEM e UM (UKMET/MetOffice) em Abril (relativamente ao geopotencial a 500 hPa).

Na totalidade do Hemisfério Norte, não houveram grandes diferenças entre o GEM e o GFS...






... mas o cenário é muito diferente quando se limita só à Europa. Aí foi o pior dos 3.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Mai 2019 às 12:57)

A maior parte dos modelos já começou a cortar no calor... 
Os 40c já eram.. 
Neste momento as máximas previstas rondam os 34 a 35 embora já haja alguns modelo que nem isso prevêem!!


----------



## rozzo (7 Mai 2019 às 13:21)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A maior parte dos modelos já começou a cortar no calor...
> Os 40c já eram..
> Neste momento as máximas previstas rondam os 34 a 35 embora já haja alguns modelo que nem isso prevêem!!




Não me fiava muito nisso...
Os 40º não vai ser fácil, mas parece-me muito provável andar facilmente acima dos 35º.
O próprio ECMWF continua a apostar perto dos 40º. E ainda a uma certa distância, onde este modelo costuma ser bastante moderado até, por comparação com outros...







Uns meteogramas Multimodel:

https://www.meteoblue.com/pt/tempo/previsao/multimodel/lisboa_portugal_2267057?fcstlength=168

https://www.meteoblue.com/pt/tempo/previsao/multimodel/alvega_portugal_2271802?fcstlength=168


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2019 às 13:42)

Eu falo por mim, dispensava bem o calor previsto para a próxima semana, vai ser um grande choque térmico, para toda a gente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2019 às 15:53)

Em 15 de Maio de 2012, Faro teve 37.1ºC de máxima.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2019 às 16:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em 15 de Maio de 2012, Faro teve 37.1ºC de máxima.


Em 2015, no dia 14, Beja foi aos 40ºC.
No inicio desse mês ocorreu uma situação idêntica à dos próximos dias onde as diferenças dos acumulados entre o Norte e o sul foram bem notáveis. Ainda mais do que desta vez.
Exemplificando...
Viana Do Castelo: 148.8mm
Porto: 128.8mm
Braga: 118mm
Portalegre: 4.9mm
Évora: 2.6mm
Faro: 0.0mm

(dados retirados do boletim)

Nada que nunca tenha acontecido e nesta altura já é normal ser assim. Tal como já foi referido noutras conversas, o mal vem de trás.


----------



## clone (7 Mai 2019 às 16:33)

xii... Previsões de 40c!!? OMG


----------



## srr (7 Mai 2019 às 16:53)

ABT ;

0.5 mm acumulados.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2019 às 17:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Em 2015, no dia 14, Beja foi aos 40ºC.


Na minha estação tive máxima de 32ºC mas uma mínima supertropical e das noites mais secas desde que tenho registos, chegou ao mínimo da estação que era de 10%.


----------



## Raintorr (7 Mai 2019 às 17:35)

Olá.
Sou novo aqui no fórum depois de algum tempo como leitor, decidi inscrever-me, resido em Fátima, espero dar o meu contributo a partir de hoje.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Mai 2019 às 19:45)

Em linha com o meu comentário anterior desapareceu dos modelos a iso 20. Assim sendo será provável temperaturas máximas na ordem dos 33 ou 34 c!!


----------



## joselamego (7 Mai 2019 às 21:39)

Raintorr disse:


> Olá.
> Sou novo aqui no fórum depois de algum tempo como leitor, decidi inscrever-me, resido em Fátima, espero dar o meu contributo a partir de hoje.


Bem vindo Raintorr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (8 Mai 2019 às 09:12)

Noite de aguaceiros ligeiros, principalmente no Litoral Norte e Centro e interior Norte. Às 4h e 5h da manhã com maiores acumulados horários nas estações IPMA, com destaque para Anadia, Alcobaça e Leiria, com mais de 4 mm nessas horas.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2019 às 10:58)

Raintorr disse:


> Olá.
> Sou novo aqui no fórum depois de algum tempo como leitor, decidi inscrever-me, resido em Fátima, espero dar o meu contributo a partir de hoje.



Bem-vindo!


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mai 2019 às 12:28)

Até meio do mês instabilidade zero e um período bem quente em perspectiva a começar já a partir de sexta e com duração até meio da semana que vem. Estou para ver quando volta a chover por estas bandas....


----------



## clone (8 Mai 2019 às 18:22)

“Portugal entrou na rota dos furacões” e, na zona de Lisboa, Almada está na linha da frente


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mai 2019 às 19:41)

clone disse:


> “Portugal entrou na rota dos furacões” e, na zona de Lisboa, Almada está na linha da frente



Passa um e prontos já estamos na rota dos furacões.  Um dia, virá um dilúvio como no Levante Espanhol e será considerado o Apocalipse climático. 

Mais curioso, os furacões já sabem onde ir, em vez de irem para a Figueira da Foz, vão para Almada a terra dos furacões e nem um que viu ainda.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mai 2019 às 21:33)

*Calor histórico no fim de semana*

https://bestweather.pt/calor-histor...lACYv4HKBaYtLvReYeuQ_pTyTXlUk1tifQ9kkiws8XvLI

Nem sei, aonde vão buscar temperaturas entre os 40ºC e os 43ºC. Aliás, o GFS não coloca mais de 37ºC e nem é no fim de semana, é só na 3ª feira. 

quando vier o Verão, ainda vão colocar 50/55ºC. 


O IPMA no seu comunicado, também não dá mais de 37ºC. 



> _*Comunicado válido entre* _*2019-05-08 14:50:00* e *2019-05-14 23:59:00*
> _Assunto:_ Tempo quente no Continente - 11 a 13 de maio
> 
> No próximo fim-de-semana, 11 e 12 de maio, prevê-se uma alteração da situação meteorológica com céu limpo e subida acentuada dos valores da temperatura máxima, valores que se irão manter no início da próxima semana.
> ...


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (8 Mai 2019 às 21:45)

Noticias sensacionalistas nem vale a pena ligar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mai 2019 às 07:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Calor histórico no fim de semana*
> 
> https://bestweather.pt/calor-histor...lACYv4HKBaYtLvReYeuQ_pTyTXlUk1tifQ9kkiws8XvLI
> 
> ...



O BestWeather já foi, em tempos, um ótimo serviço de meteorologia. Inicialmente, eles regiam-se pelas coisas que o MeteoBadajoz fazia, e que não havia ninguém ainda que o fizesse em Portugal. Entretanto, mudaram a estratégia e começaram a fazer previsões do estado do tempo, baseados nas mesmas coisas. 
Começou a piorar no momento em que eles chegaram aos 50.000 gostos no Facebook. Entretanto ganharam fama e perderam a qualidade que tinham. Hoje em dia são mais um serviço de meteorologia amador típico das redes sociais. 

E depois ainda dizem que o IPMA é uma bosta.


----------



## RStorm (9 Mai 2019 às 11:49)

Confirma-se essa possibilidade de trovoadas durante esses dias?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Mai 2019 às 12:00)

RStorm disse:


> Confirma-se essa possibilidade de trovoadas durante esses dias?



Sim.... Mas na imaginação deles... Mas depois do episodeo de calor aí sim deve vir os aguaceiros e as trovoadas em especial a norte e centro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mai 2019 às 13:27)

Tonton disse:


>



Pronto, já começou a saga dos avisos amarelos de calor.  Podiam ter posto os avisos com maior antecedência, mas as pessoas já não podem reclamar que não foram avisadas previamente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Mai 2019 às 14:02)

29c em faro hoje... Não sei de onde o Ipma tirou esses valores??


----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2019 às 14:02)

que timing!


----------



## Tonton (10 Mai 2019 às 15:24)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> 29c em faro hoje... Não sei de onde o Ipma tirou esses valores??



Faro está com aviso amarelo de ondulação, não de temperatura!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Mai 2019 às 16:12)

Tonton disse:


> Faro está com aviso amarelo de ondulação, não de temperatura!



Que tem o cu a ver com as calças?
Eu disse que não sei de onde o Ipma tirou os 29 c previstos para hoje em Faro.... 
Nada a ver com o aviso amarelo que te referes..


----------



## Tonton (10 Mai 2019 às 16:34)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Que tem o cu a ver com as calças?
> Eu disse que não sei de onde o Ipma tirou os 29 c previstos para hoje em Faro....
> Nada a ver com o aviso amarelo que te referes..



Percebi mal, peço desculpa.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2019 às 23:34)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> 29c em faro hoje... Não sei de onde o Ipma tirou esses valores??


Hoje várias estações chegaram perto dos 29°C no sotavento.


----------



## meteo (10 Mai 2019 às 23:45)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Que tem o cu a ver com as calças?
> Eu disse que não sei de onde o Ipma tirou os 29 c previstos para hoje em Faro....
> Nada a ver com o aviso amarelo que te referes..



A estação de Faro (aeroporto) às 17 UTC registou 27ºC. Falta saber a máxima.
Portanto não ficou assim tão longe


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2019 às 23:48)

meteo disse:


> A estação de Faro (aeroporto) às 17 UTC registou 27ºC. Falta saber a máxima.
> Portanto não ficou assim tão longe



Foi aos 27,7 graus.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Mai 2019 às 01:15)

alguém me pode explicar porque é que desde ha uns anos pra cá temos o Ribatejo a ter os valor mais altos de temperatura no país..A Zona de Santarém parece que agora facilmente bate os recordes de Portugal e mesmo da Ibéria. Alias outra questão, é que parece que agora a zona do Alentejo e Rebatejo tb estão mais quentes do que o interior e sul de Espanha?? estarei a ver mal? Sempre foi assim e não reparava? Obrigado. Neste episódio de calor novamente Santarém vai ser a mais quente do país e da P. Ibérica.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2019 às 02:02)

jamestorm disse:


> alguém me pode explicar porque é que desde ha uns anos pra cá temos o Ribatejo a ter os valor mais altos de temperatura no país..A Zona de Santarém parece que agora facilmente bate os recordes de Portugal e mesmo da Ibéria. Alias outra questão, é que parece que agora a zona do Alentejo e Rebatejo tb estão mais quentes do que o interior e sul de Espanha?? estarei a ver mal? Sempre foi assim e não reparava? Obrigado. Neste episódio de calor novamente Santarém vai ser a mais quente do país e da P. Ibérica.


Já tinhas colocado essa questão devido a uma situação idêntica no verão passado. Isso tudo deve-se aos ventos.
Sempre que a corrente for de leste, as zonas do Vale do Sado, Tejo e mais junto ao litoral serão as mais quentes. O interior Alentejano não terá temperaturas tão elevadas tal como as regiões mais quentes de Espanha e da PI (Badajoz, Sevilha etc). Caso o vento estivesse de N/NW (regime de nortada, típico do verão) durante todo este evento de calor, estas mesmas regiões iriam certamente ultrapassar os 35ºC enquanto que o Ribatejo (por exemplo) poderia ter temperaturas mais suaves. Dou o exemplo de sempre e que ficou marcado: em julho de 2017, ocorreu uma onda de calor onde o Alentejo alcançava nos 44/45ºC enquanto que no litoral, muitas estações mal ultrapassavam os 20ºC.
Sempre aconteceu isto mas pode ser uma situação ainda mais comum no futuro...

Entretanto, graças à lestada, Portalegre deverá ultrapassar pouco dos 30ºC mas certamente que vai ter mínimas próximas dos 20ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Mai 2019 às 14:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Já tinhas colocado essa questão devido a uma situação idêntica no verão passado. Isso tudo deve-se aos ventos.
> Sempre que a corrente for de leste, as zonas do Vale do Sado, Tejo e mais junto ao litoral serão as mais quentes. O interior Alentejano não terá temperaturas tão elevadas tal como as regiões mais quentes de Espanha e da PI (Badajoz, Sevilha etc). Caso o vento estivesse de N/NW (regime de nortada, típico do verão) durante todo este evento de calor, estas mesmas regiões iriam certamente ultrapassar os 35ºC enquanto que o Ribatejo (por exemplo) poderia ter temperaturas mais suaves. Dou o exemplo de sempre e que ficou marcado: em julho de 2017, ocorreu uma onda de calor onde o Alentejo alcançava nos 44/45ºC enquanto que no litoral, muitas estações mal ultrapassavam os 20ºC.
> Sempre aconteceu isto mas pode ser uma situação ainda mais comum no futuro...
> 
> Entretanto, graças à lestada, Portalegre deverá ultrapassar pouco dos 30ºC mas certamente que vai ter mínimas próximas dos 20ºC.


OK Obrigado, im é uma questão q provavelmente ja coloquei aqui e lembrava-me de ser referido a Lestada, mas a minha questão é que parece que agora é cada vez mais frequente...alterações climáticas provavelmente


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Mai 2019 às 17:09)

Boas agora teremos 5 ou 6 dias com temperaturas uns 10 c acima da média... Com máximas na ordem dos 33 a 35 c mas depois teremos uma 2a quinzena bem abaixo da média... como se pode verificar pelos modelos.
A longo prazo espera-se que este verão seja na média ou Ligeiramente acima da média... Ou seja em linha com os verões anteriores!!


----------



## Cesar (11 Mai 2019 às 17:26)

A chuva para Lisboa foi retirada depois deste episódio, só espero que não venha a que está prevista para a Guarda seja também retirada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2019 às 17:58)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas agora teremos 5 ou 6 dias com temperaturas uns 10 c acima da média... Com máximas na ordem dos 33 a 35 c mas depois teremos uma 2a quinzena bem abaixo da média... como se pode verificar pelos modelos.
> A longo prazo espera-se que este verão seja na média ou Ligeiramente acima da média... Ou seja em linha com os verões anteriores!!



Pois são dois períodos de extremos, quer em termos de calor ou frio, vamos lá ver como é que as plantas, ou árvores irão responder as estas condições adversas.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mai 2019 às 00:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas agora teremos 5 ou 6 dias com temperaturas uns 10 c acima da média... Com máximas na ordem dos 33 a 35 c mas depois teremos uma 2a quinzena bem abaixo da média... como se pode verificar pelos modelos.
> A longo prazo espera-se que este verão seja na média ou Ligeiramente acima da média... Ou seja em linha com os verões anteriores!!


 Engraçado que a suposta cut off vai se mantendo mas sempre atirada para as 300h... Tanto o GFS como o ECM já chegaram a mostrar o mesmo, cut off a sudoeste/oeste mas que vão retirando ao ponto de serem apenas os típicos cavados a passar a Norte da península. Em todo o caso as hipóteses são sempre boas para o Norte e centro e más para o sul. Já perdi a conta aos recuos dos modelos no que ao sul diz respeito.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2019 às 02:56)

Partilho aqui um registo espetacular de Mike Olbinski, de há uma semana. Que estrutura!


----------



## clone (12 Mai 2019 às 18:41)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Mai 2019 às 14:08)

Ora bem, começou a época de beber iced coffee.


----------



## Raintorr (13 Mai 2019 às 17:00)

E a chuva nos modelos vai desaparecendo de saída em saída.
Onde andam as trovoadas de Maio?


----------



## Marco pires (13 Mai 2019 às 21:30)

o bom mesmo é a anunciada descida das temperaturas já a partir de amanhã, embora não seja ainda muito perceptível, a partir de quinta uma queda abruta e a normalizar dentro dos valores habituais para a época e não este ridículo de 37º que registei hoje em certas partes de Lisboa.


----------



## rozzo (15 Mai 2019 às 13:34)

Voltam as ameaças de mais uns dias tórridos para a semana.
Até parece uma "assombração" nesta carta, ali a ISO20 aos 850hPa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Mai 2019 às 20:36)

Boas.. 
Depois do tombo da temperatura no fim de semana as temperaturas voltam a subir no início da próxima em especial no interior... Podendo chegar aos 30 c na próxima quinta. 
Depois disso a incerteza é enorme nos modelos... Mas neste momento a maior possibilidade é a continuação de temperaturas perto dos 30c.
Até lá aproveitem estes dias mais frescos não vanham ser os últimos.


----------



## Marco pires (16 Mai 2019 às 21:33)

por acaso o IPMA nas automáticas para a próxima semana não está a dar nada disso, no caso para Lisboa.
sempre com máximas na ordem dos 24º a 25º


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Mai 2019 às 23:33)

Marco pires disse:


> por acaso o IPMA nas automáticas para a próxima semana não está a dar nada disso, no caso para Lisboa.
> sempre com máximas na ordem dos 24º a 25º



Se reparares essas previsões não são com base na saída operacional, mas talvez numa média do ensemble não sei. 
Na saída operacional tens uma ISO 18 o que pelo que vimos na última ocasião se a mesma for acompanhada por ventos de leste pode trazer máximas na ordem dos 35 a 37 c. 
A média do ensemble traz uma iso 14 a 15 pelo que neste caso podemos falar em máximas até 28 a 30 c. 
Aguardemos pelas próximas saídas!!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mai 2019 às 23:55)

rozzo disse:


> Voltam as ameaças de mais uns dias tórridos para a semana.
> Até parece uma "assombração" nesta carta, ali a ISO20 aos 850hPa.


É um calau! É caso para dizer "ganda galo"!


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2019 às 15:25)




----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mai 2019 às 21:43)

E bastou estes últimos dias tórridos, para deixar o solo bastante seco, pelo menos nos primeiros 20 a 30 centímetros a humidade, é muito reduzida.
Felizmente que com este tempo mais fresco, vem dar uma boa ajuda com as plantações hortícolas, e com o desenrolar de muito trabalho que estava pendente.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mai 2019 às 22:28)

Tonton disse:


> Pois é, o GFS anda com umas previsões de inferno para a última semana de Maio...
> Esperemos que mapas como o que se segue sejam apenas puro devaneio (é Maio, carago!!!):


Esperemos que seja constantemente adiado, como aconteceu com aquilo que mais falta faz....as cut-off's que tantas vezes mostrou a mais de 300h ao longo desta primavera. Se essas previsões se tivessem concretizado, não teríamos problemas com água neste momento, mas pronto, o bloqueio acaba sempre por levar a melhor. 
Tanto o GFS como o ECM mostram temperaturas mais elevadas a partir da próxima semana mas os valores idênticos aos dos dias anteriores vão sendo adiados. Quanto à precipitação, Maio parece seguir as pisadas dos meses anteriores (excepto Abril) com valores bem abaixo da média. Este ano, parece que nem a umas trovoadas temos direito.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mai 2019 às 22:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Esperemos que seja constantemente adiado, como aconteceu com aquilo que mais falta faz....as cut-off's que tantas vezes mostrou a mais de 300h ao longo desta primavera. Se essas previsões se tivessem concretizado, não teríamos problemas com água neste momento, mas pronto, o bloqueio acaba sempre por levar a melhor.
> Tanto o GFS como o ECM mostram temperaturas mais elevadas a partir da próxima semana mas os valores idênticos aos dos dias anteriores vão sendo adiados. Quanto à precipitação, Maio parece seguir as pisadas dos meses anteriores (excepto Abril) com valores bem abaixo da média. Este ano, parece que nem a umas trovoadas temos direito.



Está mau para os burros, como se diz aqui nos algarves: Não há Maio sem trovão nem burro sem "coiso " , vem aí o PAN acusar-me de estar a sacrificar o pobre do burro.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2019 às 12:42)

Bom este Maio parece querer seguir as pisadas do de 2005...recordo-me que foi bastante quente após um ano também ele bastante seco.


----------



## RStorm (18 Mai 2019 às 13:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Este ano, parece que nem a umas trovoadas temos direito.


Pois, este ano está difícil de aparecerem...
Pode ser que sejamos compensados na 1ª quinzena de Junho


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mai 2019 às 13:56)

RStorm disse:


> Pois, este ano está difícil de aparecerem...
> Pode ser que sejamos compensados na 1ª quinzena de Junho



Bom, nesse caso, já não será as trovoadas de maio, a não ser que venham atrasadas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Mai 2019 às 09:27)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom este Maio parece querer seguir as pisadas do de 2005...recordo-me que foi bastante quente após um ano também ele bastante seco.



Em boa verdade este mês parece querer seguir mas é as pisadas do ano 2011 pelo menos aqui a sul do país pois caso o mês terminasse ao dia 20 deste mês os valores relativamente a média da temperatura máxima seriam equivalentes aos que temos agora pelo menos a sul do país!!
So que os últimos 10 dias prometem ter uma média das máximas superior  a 26... Pelo que este mês de Maio particularmente a sul poderá ficar entre Maio de 2011 e Maio de 2015.. O mais quente!!


----------



## RStorm (19 Mai 2019 às 12:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bom, nesse caso, já não será as trovoadas de maio, a não ser que venham atrasadas.


Venham atrasadas ou não, o que interessa é que apareçam  
Como este Maio está a ser fraquinho, pode ser que venham melhores dias em Junho, mês que também costuma ter alguma animação


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2019 às 12:41)

RStorm disse:


> Venham atrasadas ou não, o que interessa é que apareçam
> Como este Maio está a ser fraquinho, pode ser que venham melhores dias em Junho, mês que também costuma ter alguma animação



Sim claro, as trovoadas, e a chuva fazem sempre falta, venham elas quando vierem.
Pois tirando aqueles dias de calor, que tivemos na semana passada, e parece que para o próximo fim de semana, já se está a prever temperaturas a rondar os 40ºC.


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2019 às 12:32)

O CFS é parcialmente baseado no GFS e como tal por vezes mostra algo irrealista: a '_paradinha_'.






Ainda no tópico, o CsT Andrea não deve chegar à Bermuda.

Já há previsão do MetOffice. Não deve faltar muito para a do NHC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mai 2019 às 19:50)

*Ondas de calor vão ser mais prolongadas e termómetros podem chegar aos 43ºC*

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/659128/o...olongadas-e-termometros-podem-chegar-aos-43-c

Nem foi preciso muito, o alarmismo já está armado. 


O Accuweather em 2017 previu isto: 

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...-storms-to-rattle-germany-and-poland/70001611

Com incêndios florestais em Portugal na 2ª metade do Verão (Agosto), quando nesse ano, os incêndios foram em Junho e em Outubro.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2019 às 20:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> A malta do JN anda a ver este fórum, principalmente o post do @rozzo.
> Está instalado o pânico.





algarvio1980 disse:


> Diria mais, a Lusa. No Sol também já saiu, CM também, praticamente vai saindo em toda a comunicação social.


~


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Mai 2019 às 21:10)

Ora bem... 
Eu particularmente espero um verão dentro daquilo que tem sido os últimos anos. 
Acho que Junho não será excepcionalmente quente mas depois espero um Agosto e metade Julho particularmente quente. 
Quanto ao presente acho que já devem ter uma noção do que está a ser este mês. Neste momento creio que está ao nível de Maio de 2011 mas quando terminar o mês não deve estar muito afastado de 2015..
Maio e cada vez mais um mês de verão!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Mai 2019 às 21:11)

E no final do verão vai se falar da seca no sul do país!!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Mai 2019 às 21:18)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ora bem...
> Eu particularmente espero um verão dentro daquilo que tem sido os últimos anos.
> Acho que Junho não será excepcionalmente quente mas depois espero um Agosto e metade Julho particularmente quente.
> Quanto ao presente acho que já devem ter uma noção do que está a ser este mês. Neste momento creio que está ao nível de Maio de 2011 mas quando terminar o mês não deve estar muito afastado de 2015..
> Maio e cada vez mais um mês de verão!!


Mas Maio de 2011, foi diferente deste, pois houve muito mais instabilidade com trovoadas, este mês nem sequer aparecerem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mai 2019 às 21:26)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E no final do verão vai se falar da seca no sul do país!!



Pelo caminho que isto leva, não vai ser só o sul a sofrer com a seca, mas sim praticamente todo o país, e parece que já nem vale a pena ter alguma esperança, no que resta deste mes de maio, em termos de trovoadas.
Só hoje, andei mais de 3 horas a regar, e já estou a racionar a água de maneira a que chega para as centenas de plantas, e mais as árvores de fruto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mai 2019 às 22:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas Maio de 2011, foi diferente deste, pois houve muito mais instabilidade com trovoadas, este mês nem sequer aparecerem.



Oh, se teve instabilidade, aqui fica a chuvada que colocou Faro e Olhão a boiar no dia 18 de Maio. https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/383693.html

Faro teve 98 mm em Maio de 2011 é mesmo igual.  Para mim, comparar este Maio com o Maio de 2011, é como comparar a maré cheia com a maré vazia.  Em Maio de 2011, existia chuva extrema no sudoeste do país e praticamente não existia seca no sul, só existia no Norte.

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...fHlURM/cli_20110501_20110531_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Mai 2019 às 23:50)

A língua portuguesa parece ser para alguns muito difícil de interpretar.
Se não foi referido em nenhum momento precipitação no que escrevi... E preciso ser muito tendencioso para retirar das minhas palavras e analogia que o proferi estava errado.
Na altura em 2011 esse maio extraordinariamente chuvoso foi só o mais quente na altura até ser ultrapassado extraordinariamente pelo maio de 2015.
Apenas é so referi a temperatura!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Mai 2019 às 06:53)

Bom dia
Os dias frescos já passaram e agora vamos entrar pelo verão a dentro. Felizmente os modelos têm vindo a adiar aquele calor mais difícil de suportar e pelos menos até ao fim de semana não teremos máximas superiores a 30 c salvo algum local isolado mais propício. 
Na próxima semana senão continuar a ser adiado já teremos máximas na ordem dos 35c.
Boa continuação para todos


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2019 às 15:16)

Hoje já aqueceu bastante... Estando em Maio, eleva-se a probabilidade de instabilidade convectiva nas regiões do interior; teremos já hoje possibilidade de alguma instabilidade nas regiões do interior?  O modelo GFS aponta já para muita humidade relativa aos 700 hPa no interior norte e centro, mas parece existir ainda pouco calor... O AROME também não descarta alguma precipitação para as regiões montanhosas do interior norte e centro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2019 às 17:21)

*Portugal está “a viver de água que não tem”*
Portugal encontra-se “parcialmente em situação de seca, devido a anos pouco chuvosos cujos efeitos são agravados pelas alterações climáticas”. Para ajudar a reverter a situação, a WWF recomenda que sejam tomadas medidas — não só a nível doméstico, mas também a nível político e empresarial.


A Associação Natureza Portugal, representante do Fundo Mundial para a Natureza (ANP/WWF), alertou esta quarta-feira que o país “está a viver além da água que tem” e apresenta recomendações aos políticos, empresas e cidadãos para inverter a situação.

Num comunicado divulgado esta quarta-feira, por ocasião do Dia Mundial da Biodiversidade, a ANP/WWF recomenda a conservação e reabilitação dos ecossistemas aquáticos saudáveis, o não-financiamento de novos regadios em zonas de escassez e sempre que não se garantam sistemas de uso eficiente da água e pela redução da procura através do aumento de eficiência de utilização nos diferentes sectores.

Sublinhando que Portugal se encontra “parcialmente em situação de seca, devido a anos pouco chuvosos cujos efeitos são agravados pelas alterações climáticas”, as empresas são aconselhadas a participar em projectos e iniciativas de pagamento de serviços dos ecossistemas (nomeadamente fluviais), integrar a gestão da água na sua cadeia de valor, bem como assumir o risco hídrico da actividade e as responsabilidades sobre o uso da água nos planos social e ambiental.

https://www.publico.pt/2019/05/22/c...ZTeE6ImrETlO7RFh0JVQ0YT8pmrwOmF4ZmvhmYrT7e6ac


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mai 2019 às 20:48)

Para compreendermos o quão "pasmacento" este ano está a ser, basta compararmos o seguimento meteorológico livre do ano passado com o deste ano.  
Por esta altura, o SML 2018 tinha mais de 200 páginas, o de 2019 tem apenas 88.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2019 às 21:41)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Para compreendermos o quão "pasmacento" este ano está a ser, basta compararmos o seguimento meteorológico livre do ano passado com o deste ano.
> Por esta altura, o SML 2018 tinha mais de 200 páginas, o de 2019 tem apenas 88.



Pois só fazendo essa comparação, se consegue ver mesmo, com este ano está a ser tão "secante".


----------



## FSantos (22 Mai 2019 às 23:10)

Mas se forem à página do Meteo do Barroso vem aí o fim do mundo.
(Ah e o moderador não gosta que chamem aquilo a CMtv da meteorologia.)


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2019 às 13:22)

*Vinte dias de calor intenso colocam Portugal sob alerta*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/c...m-portugal-sob-alerta?Ref=DET_Recomendadas_pb

Até, gostei da resposta do IPMA, até pode ultrapassar os 43ºC.  Uí, se o Verão for miserável, com água fria e nortada vai chover muita crítica. 

Será, a altura ideal para comprar uns camelos, o passeio de camelo no Algarve deve ter sucesso na época alta.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Mai 2019 às 16:32)

Pois cada pessoa acredita naquilo que quer. Existe quem acredite que teremos vários dias seguidos com temperaturas superiores a 43c... Como se o ano passado não tivéssemos tido.. Looll
Outros acham que se calhar teremos nortada e tempo mais fresco.. 
Cada pessoa é livre de pensar o que quiser. 
Mas deixo uma dica... Análise o que se tem passado nos últimos 20 anos em relação a temperatura máxima nos meses de maio e Outubro.
Verão?
Cada vez mais os meses de Maio e Outubro.. Se vão tornando meses mais quentes.
O que acredito que acontecerá este verão?
Bem não passa certamente por tempo fresco mas também não espero temperaturas assim tão elevadas quanto isso.
Um verao normal mas longo e o que espero!!


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2019 às 18:21)

*Verão escaldante? Professor da Universidade de Aveiro critica AccuWeather, jornalistas e IPMA*

Alfredo Rocha salienta que “as únicas previsões sérias com alguns meses de avanço” são realizadas por centros de referência e têm “muito pouca utilidade” para prazos superiores a um mês

Calor intenso e temperaturas recorde vão marcar o verão da Europa este ano. A ameaça de incêndio será elevada em Portugal e as ondas de calor vão durar vários dias”, anunciou o site norte-americano AccuWeather, num artigo assinado pelo meteorologista Eric Leister e que foi citado por vários órgãos de comunicação em Portugal a partir desta terça-feira. Num comunicado enviado ao Expresso, Alfredo Rocha, professor de Meteorologia e Clima do Departamento de Física da Universidade de Aveiro, critica a falta de sustentação do texto e a ausência de contraditório sobre o que classifica ser apenas uma “opinião”.

“As notícias não mencionam como foram obtidas tais previsões, nomeadamente, qual o centro de previsão, modelo meteorológico e método científico para chegar às conclusões publicadas. Seria de esperar que, ao ler o artigo, os jornalistas contactassem o IPMA, ou acrescentassem ciência antes de as publicarem. Também seria desejável o IPMA pronunciar-se explicitamente sobre estas notícias. Tal não aconteceu, salvo algumas exceções”, declara.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera não se pronunciou através de qualuqer notícia ou comunicado no respetivo site, mas responsáveis da instituição comentaram a notícia a vários órgãos de comunicação, entre os quais a SIC. O Expresso também não deu conta do artigo da AccuWeather, mas publicou, esta quarta-feira, um texto tendo como base a análise da ‘startup’ I-Climate, a única entidade em Portugal que faz previsões a três meses. A avaliação de longo prazo da AccuWeather é desmistificada e é concluído que o verão “não será tórrido” e talvez tenha “uma a duas ondas de calor”, o que é “normal”.


O parecer de Alfredo Rocha segue o mesmo padrão: “o número e intensidade das ondas de calor estão e irão aumentar”, pelo que, estatisticamente, “até será de esperar que os recordes de temperatura venham a acontecer”. Porém, não é possível garantir isso “deterministicamente”: “As únicas previsões sérias com alguns meses de avanço são aquelas realizadas e divulgadas pelos centros de referência (IPMA, ECMWF, NOAA, etc.) e que, para já, têm muito pouca utilidade para horizontes temporais para além de um mês”.

*A METEOROLOGIA ‘COOL’ DA ACCUWEATHER
*
Para além de criticar a falta de proatividade do IPMA, o professor de Meteorologia e Clima salienta que a AccuWeather “é uma empresa que tem um modelo de negócio baseado em subscrições e em anúncios” e que, por isso, “nem sempre as metodologias usadas para o fazer são as mais responsáveis”.

“Estas empresas recorrem a previsões de tempo e clima realizadas por institutos e centros de meteorologia de referência (embora nem sempre isso seja dito) e publicam essas previsões dando-lhes uma roupagem mais ‘cool’. Nada de mal com isso desde que identifiquem as fontes e os métodos utilizados”, sublinha.

O IPMA tem disponível uma previsão mensal e outra sazonal. Também o Centro Europeu para a Previsão de Tempo a Médio Prazo (ECMWF) divulga uma previsão sazonal de anomalias de temperatura e precipitação e cartas de longo prazo.


https://expresso.pt/sociedade/2019-...tica-AccuWeather-jornalistas-e-IPMA#gs.dbhe4m


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Mai 2019 às 20:14)

Junho e Julho mais frescos que o habitual é depois Agosto e Setembro super escaldantes. Sim realmente foi um fresco louco no sul do continente.. 
As previsões neste momento também em Maio apontam para uma 2a metade do Verão mais quente do que a primeira. 
Não espero extremos como o ano mas um maior prolongar do verão este ano. 
Para já Maio vai sendo bastante quente.. E posteriormente veremos o comportamento que em principio será normal.


----------



## Orion (23 Mai 2019 às 20:24)

Snifa disse:


> Para além de criticar a falta de proatividade do IPMA, o professor de Meteorologia e Clima salienta que a AccuWeather “é uma empresa que tem um modelo de negócio baseado em subscrições e em anúncios” e que, por isso, “nem sempre as metodologias usadas para o fazer são as mais responsáveis”.
> 
> “Estas empresas recorrem a previsões de tempo e clima realizadas por institutos e centros de meteorologia de referência (embora nem sempre isso seja dito) e publicam essas previsões dando-lhes uma roupagem mais ‘cool’. Nada de mal com isso desde que identifiquem as fontes e os métodos utilizados”, sublinha.



O problema dessa crítica é que nos EUA o setor da previsão e seguimento meteorológico é extremamente competitivo e não me parece que o AW tenha grandes negócios na Europa nem grande necessidade de sensacionalismos bacocos. A especificidade das temperaturas previstas é um grande tiro no escuro com grande probabilidade de erro mas isso não invalida o cenário sugerido. Essa sim é uma crítica mais equilibrada.

Em outras palavras, equiparar o AW com um Daily Mail ou um Daily Express não é propriamente justo ou realista.



Snifa disse:


> O parecer de Alfredo Rocha segue o mesmo padrão: “o número e intensidade das ondas de calor estão e irão aumentar”, pelo que, estatisticamente, “até será de esperar que os recordes de temperatura venham a acontecer”. Porém, não é possível garantir isso “deterministicamente”: “As únicas previsões sérias com alguns meses de avanço são aquelas realizadas e divulgadas pelos centros de referência (IPMA, ECMWF, NOAA, etc.) e que, para já, têm muito pouca utilidade para horizontes temporais para além de um mês”.



Sendo assim, as previsões das épocas de furacões são todas uma trampa porque vão de Junho a Novembro.

Reação do IPMA? O AW é uma instituição privada com as suas próprias metodologias de previsão. Já nós prevemos o seguinte (...).

Em suma, haja mais ponderação no que se diz até porque as previsões mensais e sazonais do IPMA são uma trampa descomunal que enfatizam o jargão estatístico em detrimento de informações (mais) simples e diretas. Nisso a AEMET está numa outra realidade.

Por fim, desde quando é que o IPMA é um 'centro de referência'?  Está-se no final de Maio e ainda não foi publicado nenhum boletim dos Açores.


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2019 às 11:35)

'Não sabemos bem o que vai acontecer. Se calhar para Agosto - que é quando publicamos uma nova previsão - teremos uma ideia mais concreta' 







Esta lista foi anteriormente utilizada em 2013.

Foi uma temporada interessante para os Açores na medida em que os ciclones vieram tarde. Jerry no princípio de Outubro, Melissa no meio/fim de Novembro e esta tempestade subtropical no início de Dezembro que acabou por não ser nomeada:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Mai 2019 às 22:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sábado e Domingo temperaturas devem aumentar. Previsão máxima no território continental:
> 
> Sábado:* 32ºC*
> Domingo: *34ºC*
> ...



Mais um motivo para as pessoas irem votar (à tarde). 
____________________________________________________________
Espero que nenhuma das previsões que aponta para calor extremo em Portugal se concretize, pois a situação a nível da seca não está boa.
Este ano está a ser dos mais secos desde 2005, no período de janeiro a maio. Apenas 2005, 2012, 2007 e 2015 foram mais secos que este ano. O problema é que neste ano hidrológico temos um passado de secura que, se calhar, não tivemos noutros anos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mai 2019 às 22:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mais um motivo para as pessoas irem votar (à tarde).
> ____________________________________________________________
> Espero que nenhuma das previsões que aponta para calor extremo em Portugal se concretize, pois a situação a nível da seca não está boa.
> Este ano está a ser dos mais secos desde 2005, no período de janeiro a maio. Apenas 2005, 2012, 2007 e 2015 foram mais secos que este ano. O problema é que neste ano hidrológico temos um passado de secura que, se calhar, não tivemos noutros anos.



A humidade foge a "olhos vistos", do solo, basta vere os terrenos que são preparados para se fazer as hortas, em que nesse mesmo dia ainda persite alguma humidade, e no dia seguinte, o solo já está completamente seco.
E o mesmo acontece com as regas, mesmo nas árvores, que tem uma boa camada de mulching(palha, ou estilha), a humidade vai-se embora rapidadamente.
Hoje dei começei a regar as macieras que plantei á cerca de 1 mes e meio atrás, pois é a 1ª rega que lhes dou depois, da chuva.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Mai 2019 às 23:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mais um motivo para as pessoas irem votar (à tarde).
> ____________________________________________________________
> Espero que nenhuma das previsões que aponta para calor extremo em Portugal se concretize, pois a situação a nível da seca não está boa.
> Este ano está a ser dos mais secos desde 2005, no período de janeiro a maio. Apenas 2005, 2012, 2007 e 2015 foram mais secos que este ano. O problema é que neste ano hidrológico temos um passado de secura que, se calhar, não tivemos noutros anos.




Esse gráfico refere se concretamente ao que? Local ou continente?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Mai 2019 às 23:42)

Boas
Neste momento já comecam a se prever temperaturas na ordem dos 32 a 34 entre amanhã e quinta podendo porventura em locais com determinadas especificações chegar aos 36c!!
Particularmente entre domingo e terça!!
A partir de quinta ainda incerto mas alguns modelos indicam temperaturas na ordem dos 38 a 39c em alguns locais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Mai 2019 às 00:18)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Esse gráfico refere se concretamente ao que? Local ou continente?


Local: Charneca de Caparica, Almada 
Dados relativos à recipitação no período de janeiro a maio (mm), de 2005 a 2019.


----------



## remember (25 Mai 2019 às 00:55)

Boa noite,

estava mesmo agora a ver isso, Junho a entrar agressivo segundo o IPMA 37ºC  mas, o ultimo dia de Maio também promete a mesma temperatura, vamos ver...


----------



## belem (25 Mai 2019 às 12:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Local: Charneca de Caparica, Almada
> Dados relativos à recipitação no período de janeiro a maio (mm), de 2005 a 2019.



Obrigado pelos interessantes dados!

A série 2005-2009 parece que foi bem seca (apenas com a excepção de 2008).


----------



## camrov8 (25 Mai 2019 às 21:00)

não sei se este é o tópico certo mas a propósito  da trapalhada do acuweather sobre o verão e as temperaturas maradas fui checar o ipma e a previsão de Março a Maio referente à precipitação diz "Precipitação: Não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo." sendo que Abril teve quase o dobro da precipitação acho que tais previsões são pura futurologia


----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2019 às 11:19)

Cedo para opinar acerca da fiabilidade do modelo para Junho...






... porque a previsão do ECMWF para Maio mudou um bocadinho:






E para finalizar, cá fica uma previsão otimista


----------



## Hawk (27 Mai 2019 às 13:51)

Vórtices gerados pela orografia da Madeira durante a semana passada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2019 às 18:05)

O cenário está a ficar cada vez mais negro, vão ser tempos difíceis, para ultrapassar.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mai 2019 às 18:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O cenário está a ficar cada vez mais negro, vão ser tempos difíceis, para ultrapassar.


Ainda hoje na rádio disseram que ia ser uma semana fantástica por causa das temperaturas.  Lisboa vai ter pelo 4 dias com temperaturas na ordem dos 34/36ºC, desde quando é que isso é agradável para trabalhar, etc? Por amor de Deus, não tivessem eles quase todo o dia num local onde há sempre ar condicionado, talvez não falassem tanto.
Quanto à seca, já o disse e volto a dizer, vai ser de facto um verão muito complicado de norte a sul, apesar de a norte do Tejo a situação das barragens estar melhor mas não é só isso que conta. Infelizmente, na região sul está mal a todos os níveis. Por cá, o preço da água subiu bastante, algo que com uma barragem já nos 30% ou até abaixo em Maio, era previsível. 
Apesar do inverno seco, a chuva de abril ajudou a que os campos ficassem com um nível de pasto bastante significativo em alguns locais, o que para os fogos, é complicado. Falo pela minha zona, onde até não choveu muito comparado com outras regiões mais a norte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2019 às 18:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda hoje na rádio disseram que ia ser uma semana fantástica por causa das temperaturas.  Lisboa vai ter pelo 4 dias com temperaturas na ordem dos 34/36ºC, desde quando é que isso é agradável para trabalhar, etc? Por amor de Deus, não tivessem eles quase todo o dia num local onde há sempre ar condicionado, talvez não falassem tanto.
> Quanto à seca, já o disse e volto a dizer, vai ser de facto um verão muito complicado de norte a sul, apesar de a norte do Tejo a situação das barragens estar melhor mas não é só isso que conta. Infelizmente, na região sul está mal a todos os níveis. Por cá, o preço da água subiu bastante, algo que com uma barragem já nos 30% ou até abaixo em Maio, era previsível.
> Apesar do inverno seco, a chuva de abril ajudou a que os campos ficassem com um nível de pasto bastante significativo em alguns locais, o que para os fogos, é complicado. Falo pela minha zona, onde até não choveu muito comparado com outras regiões mais a norte.



Pois é, a chuva que não caiu durante os meses de inverno, e primavera, fez muita falta, já à meses que parece que estamos adiantados no tempo, em cerca de 1 mes, o meu poço, está também já ao nível, como estivesse já em finais de junho.
Pois muitas barragens a sul do Tejo, já estão em níveis preocupantes, mas ainda não ouvi ninguém preocupado com o assunto, nem que fosse para apelar desde já a um consumo racional de água, ao longo de todo o verão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mai 2019 às 22:23)

Vou citar um ditado muito antigo que os meus Avós diziam muito, "Só se lembram de Santa Bárbara, quando faz trovões" e assim está grande parte da nossa população e comunicação social, agora querem é sol e calor, depois vão andar todos com o coração nas mãos a desejar que chova como assistimos no final de 2017 e princípio de 2018! Seria bom que este mapa chegasse a mais pessoas, e melhor que isso, que alguém explicasse o que significa por exemplo na comunicação social em horário nobre, não iria resolver nada, é certo, mas talvez conseguisse sensibilizar as pessoas de outra forma do grave problema que  poderemos vir a ter num curto espaço de tempo, e que vai tocar a todos de forma directa ou indirecta 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Mai 2019 às 22:27)

Muita gente em Portugal tem uma mente completamente simplista nos dias de hoje, que só pensa na praia o ano todo. Desde que tenham água a sair da torneira, está tudo muito bem. 
Pedir às pessoas para racionalizar o consumo de água é o mesmo que pedir a uma parede para falar, simplesmente não dá. Nós aqui no Sul da Europa não temos uma organização coletiva: temos muito a mania do "seja o que Deus quiser". 
Nos dias de hoje, se ocorresse um verão com temperaturas abaixo do normal, cairia o Carmo e a Trindade. Aconteceu isso em julho do ano passado, e vimos o que foi para aí nas notícias. Se ocorresse um dezembro com temperaturas acima do normal, como o de 2015, talvez ninguém reclamasse. 
Não é de admirar que isto da seca não seja falado sequer nas notícias. Há dois meses atrás, o IPMA publicou uma coisa sobre a seca no país, e houve logo uma pessoa a reclamar que não era possível pois tinha chovido muito no Norte e que estava tudo verdinho. É verdade que este inverno/primavera foi enganador, pois nos dias em que choveu o acumulado foi generoso, no entanto houve muitos dias pelo meio em que não choveu.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2019 às 00:02)

Hawk disse:


> Vórtices gerados pela orografia da Madeira durante a semana passada.


Muito interessante.


----------



## cepp1 (28 Mai 2019 às 11:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O cenário está a ficar cada vez mais negro, vão ser tempos difíceis, para ultrapassar.



Estive no Algarve na Pascoa e por acaso fui naquela que estaria tudo seco, achei que estava tudo  verdinho, em Alte os cursos de agua corriam bem, a cascata do vigário também, foi uma agradável surpresa.


----------



## cepp1 (28 Mai 2019 às 11:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Muita gente em Portugal tem uma mente completamente simplista nos dias de hoje, que só pensa na praia o ano todo. Desde que tenham água a sair da torneira, está tudo muito bem.
> Pedir às pessoas para racionalizar o consumo de água é o mesmo que pedir a uma parede para falar, simplesmente não dá. Nós aqui no Sul da Europa não temos uma organização coletiva: temos muito a mania do "seja o que Deus quiser".
> Nos dias de hoje, se ocorresse um verão com temperaturas abaixo do normal, cairia o Carmo e a Trindade. Aconteceu isso em julho do ano passado, e vimos o que foi para aí nas notícias. Se ocorresse um dezembro com temperaturas acima do normal, como o de 2015, talvez ninguém reclamasse.
> Não é de admirar que isto da seca não seja falado sequer nas notícias. Há dois meses atrás, o IPMA publicou uma coisa sobre a seca no país, e houve logo uma pessoa a reclamar que não era possível pois tinha chovido muito no Norte e que estava tudo verdinho. É verdade que este inverno/primavera foi enganador, pois nos dias em que choveu o acumulado foi generoso, no entanto houve muitos dias pelo meio em que não choveu.



Se a água fosse mais cara, talvez as pessoas pensassem duas vezes antes de ligar a torneira sem parar. Somos uma família de 4 não pagamos mais de 15euros por més de agua.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2019 às 12:40)

cepp1 disse:


> Se a água fosse mais cara, talvez as pessoas pensassem duas vezes antes de ligar a torneira sem parar. Somos uma família de 4 não pagamos mais de 15euros por més de agua.



Nós também somos uma família de 4 pessoas, e também costumo pagar entre os 12 a 15 euros durante esta época de fim de primavera e verão.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Mai 2019 às 13:04)

Boas

Olhei para o último relatório do snirh datado supostamente do dia 24 Maio em que mostravam que entre 17 a 24 Maio os volumes de armazenamento tinham baixado mais um pouco na região sul.. E qual o meu espanto quando o volume de armazenamento por baixo das Albufeiras corresponde aos valores de 17 maio ao invés de 24 maio. Um erro deles..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Mai 2019 às 13:08)

Em relação aos modelos claramente este mês de Maio aponta ao 2o mês mais quente desde que existem registo no que toca a máxima so atrás de 2015.
Junho promete ser mais fresco que o final de Maio com máximas caraterísticas de Maio. 
Não me parece que junho seja muito quente como alguns modelos ou acoplamento de modelos assim pinta. 
Acho que no geral acabará por ser um mês normal!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2019 às 13:12)

cepp1 disse:


> Se a água fosse mais cara, talvez as pessoas pensassem duas vezes antes de ligar a torneira sem parar. Somos uma família de 4 não pagamos mais de 15euros por més de agua.





Pedro1993 disse:


> Nós também somos uma família de 4 pessoas, e também costumo pagar entre os 12 a 15 euros durante esta época de fim de primavera e verão.



Devem morar numa zona, onde a água deve ser de borla.  Se morasses aqui, já não pedias aumento do preço da água, neste país, tudo é bom para aumentar, falta de água vamos embora aumentar o preço, mas quando as barragens deitam a água fora, aí nunca baixa o preço da água. 

12 a 15 € paga-se aqui só em taxas e taxinhas, portanto, não generalizem o que já está demasiado caro em outras zonas do país.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2019 às 13:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Devem morar numa zona, onde a água deve ser de borla.  Se morasses aqui, já não pedias aumento do preço da água, neste país, tudo é bom para aumentar, falta de água vamos embora aumentar o preço, mas quando as barragens deitam a água fora, aí nunca baixa o preço da água.
> 
> 12 a 15 € paga-se aqui só em taxas e taxinhas, portanto, não generalizem o que já está demasiado caro em outras zonas do país.



Eu pago este valo, porque não tenho saneamento básico, porque quem tem facilmente paga 25 euros.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mai 2019 às 14:13)

cepp1 disse:


> Se a água fosse mais cara, talvez as pessoas pensassem duas vezes antes de ligar a torneira sem parar. Somos uma família de 4 não pagamos mais de 15euros por més de agua.



Essa é a solução fácil, mas não é a solução que resolve os problemas.
Aqui na Chã de Ferreira temos a água mais cara do país ou das mais caras. Isto onde a captação (exceptuando no verão) é feita no rio que recebe 90% da chuva que cai no planalto - uma das zonas mais húmidas do país.
É triste mas é a realidade.
O que resolve os problemas é termos armazenamento em muitos dos concelhos que andam à míngua nestes anos secos. E acima de tudo termos campanhas massivas de uso regrado da água para abastecimento humano.
O que mudou desde 2017-2018? Nada!
O poder político fez investimento ZERO para responder aos períodos de seca.
Nem mais uma barragem para abastecimento humano, nem mais uma conduta para levar a água aos concelhos onde as necessidades são mais emergentes nestes períodos.
Vide o caso da barragem que abastece Viseu, a tal que foi abastecida por auto-tanques, e que por estas alturas não pode ter a capacidade de água nos níveis máximos por questões de segurança.
A subida do preço só vai castigar quem dela mais precisa e, seguramente, castigar quem não pode ter acesso à água por outras alternativas.


----------



## Hawk (28 Mai 2019 às 14:18)

Estava habituado por esta altura do ano a ver, pelo menos ocasionalmente, este mapa "pintado" de amarelo, vermelho e até algum rosa. Até 384h, o GFS prevê mais do mesmo: zero instabilidade em Portugal Continental.


----------



## srr (28 Mai 2019 às 14:19)

Eu pago 50,00 / mês.

Com máximo de poupanças possível, para regas tenho armazenamento aguas da chuva +/-1500 litros de capacidade.

E é um roubo, porque os meus 50,00 e o resto dos municipes, são diluidos ou gastos em empregos for the boys;

e em outras regalias conexas _ portanto estamos entregues ao mesmo de SEMPRE : Ganancia e Corrupção.

A "agua" é um mero pormenor.......


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Mai 2019 às 14:22)

Eu também pago à volta dos 15€/mês com taxas e taxinhas incluídas. E sou uma maníaca dos banhos. No Verão já tenho pago 17€.


----------



## cepp1 (28 Mai 2019 às 14:59)

Eu sei que não é a unica solução, que há muita coisa que se podia ser feito, desde dessalinizar a água do mar para algumas soluções que possam usar este tipo de água (por exemplo campos de golf no Algarve, se fosse possível usar esta água), evitar as fugas de água no sistema, as regas dos jardins exageradas (quando morei em T.vedras tinha um sistema de rega em frente a casa que regava todos os dias á mesma hora fizesse sol fizesse chuva), e quantas vezes regava mais o passeio que o jardim, melhorar praticas agrícola (tenho uma conhecida que investiu com fundos europeus em amendoeiras no Alentejo e diz me ela que rega do poço 6 horas por dia, e que o poço estava a perder muita água. Não há planeta que aguente isto. Eu tenho amendoeiras em Foz Coa que nunca as rego, andam sempre ao sabor do mãe natureza e tenho sempre amêndoa com fartura).
E depois o preço da água, quando eu no meu concelho onde moro agora (Batalha) pago sempre 10, 12, 15 euros por mês, 4 pessoas, já contando o IVA, o saneamento, acho que é um chamamento para aquelas pessoas que não se interessam pelo ambiente gastarem água com fartura!!!


----------



## Marco pires (28 Mai 2019 às 20:38)

A questão da água não tem nada a ver com o haver muita ou pouca água ou ter chovido muito ou pouco.
Tem a ver com o tipo de serviço prestado.
Eu aqui no pinhal novo pago uma média de 12 a 15 euros a cada dois meses, o que considero bastante barato, e somos 3 embora não tenhamos assim muito consumo.
Acontece que aqui são SMAS, e em qualquer parte do país onde que fornece os serviços de águas e saneamento são SMAS ( câmaras municipais), os valores cobrados são relativamente baixos e muito acessíveis.
O problema é quando se privatiza e passam a ser águas disto e daquilo pertencentes ao grupo águas de Portugal.
E então aí sim os valores dão logo um salto.
Serviços básicos no meu entender nunca e jamais deveriam ser privatizados, porque a partir desse momento o factor principal deixa de ser o serviço prestado á população, e passa a ser o ter lucro com o consequente aumento dos preços.


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Mai 2019 às 22:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu pago este valo, porque não tenho saneamento básico, porque quem tem facilmente paga 25 euros.


Outra vergonha deste país! Por aqui também não há saneamento básico em 2019, enquanto Lisboa já o tem desde a reforma do Marquês de Pombal após o terremoto


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Mai 2019 às 00:19)

com excepção de dia 1 e 2 Junho preservativa-se desinteressante


----------



## Tonton (29 Mai 2019 às 00:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> com excepção de dia 1 e 2 Junho preservativa-se desinteressante



O amigo RedeMeteo não passa sem deixar uma boca foleira aqui, de tempos a tempos...
Nem sei qual é o "interessante" de dia 1 e 2...???
Então máximas de 35-36º nos dias anteriores, ainda no mês de Maio, são menos "interessantes"????


----------



## Walker (29 Mai 2019 às 02:35)

Caros companheiros, não venho escrever nada de novo, talvez por desabafo o faça aqui, talvez por muitos de vós, o perceberem. Faz tempo que a situação no baixo Alentejo está deveras complicada, com o armazenamento de água nas barragens, como todos sabemos. Não escuto não vejo nada, não existe uma única palavra de aviso das autoridades competentes, tudo se está a passar ao lado, fico incrédulo principalmente com o que se está a passar na barragem do monte da Rocha, com as consequências da extrema falta de água, como a parte ambiental, que claro, está interligada, tudo a assobiar para o lado!!


----------



## Stormlover (29 Mai 2019 às 04:23)

Bem a situação do Alentejo está cada vez pior e temo que até setembro a situação hídrica vai ser sempre pior que a atual … resta saber o quanto!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Mai 2019 às 08:25)

As barragens do Alentejo já estiveram bem piores do que estão neste momento e isso tanto serve para o Sado como para o Guadiana em que a maioria ronda os 50% garantindo assim água até final do verão..
A barragem do monte da rocha já vem de um problema qualquer crónico porque aparenta chova o que chova ela não enche.. E como se tivessem cortado o acesso da água a barragem.. 
Nenhuma Albufeira está neste momento abaixo dos 50% por isso não sei onde anda o drama.
Algumas barragens sim já sofrem e de problemas crónicos...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Mai 2019 às 08:29)

Em relação ao mês de Junho que o Ipma preve que seja bastante quente porque o modelo acoplado eurosip que contém todos os modelos principais..  Em boa verdade parece que vai falhar mas é redondamente.. E o modelo CFSv2 é aquele que está mais perto de ganhar porque prevê temperaturas abaixo da média para Junho. 
As previsões para a primeira metade do mês indica temperaturas bem abaixo da média!!


----------



## MeteoMP (29 Mai 2019 às 09:49)

É impressão minha ou há a possibilidade de termos ali uma Cut-Off interessante após estes dias de calor? Pelo menos o GFS mostra isso e tem vindo a insistir ..


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2019 às 12:21)

E relacionado com isto:

*Study corroborates the influence of planetary tidal forces on solar activity*


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2019 às 12:30)

Parece que vai desenhando um cenário de possível instabilidade... Vamos ver no que vai dar.

Sinceramente já esperava que tal acontecesse, tendo em conta, o quão seco tem sido este mês.


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2019 às 12:51)

Não esquecer que as médias podem englobar extremos bastante díspares.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Mai 2019 às 13:10)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> As barragens do Alentejo já estiveram bem piores do que estão neste momento e isso tanto serve para o Sado como para o Guadiana em que a maioria ronda os 50% garantindo assim água até final do verão..
> A barragem do monte da rocha já vem de um problema qualquer crónico porque aparenta chova o que chova ela não enche.. E como se tivessem cortado o acesso da água a barragem..
> Nenhuma Albufeira está neste momento abaixo dos 50% por isso não sei onde anda o drama.
> Algumas barragens sim já sofrem e de problemas crónicos...


Mais abaixo tens a barragem de Santa Clara que começa a não estar muito saudável. Já vai algum tempo que o rio Mira não enche. Odelouca também não tem conseguido captar grande coisa mas sem dúvida é uma grande ajuda para o Algarve. O drama é para o ano...penso estar tudo na expetativa de ver se continua a curva descendente que temos tido na precipitação em todo o sul e principalmente no baixo Alentejo.


----------



## RStorm (29 Mai 2019 às 13:13)

Eu por acaso andava com um feeling de que depois desta ausência de trovoadas em Maio, iriamos ser brindados algures em Junho.
E pelos vistos parece que poderá ser um cenário possível nos próximos tempos


----------



## Walker (29 Mai 2019 às 13:54)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> As barragens do Alentejo já estiveram bem piores do que estão neste momento e isso tanto serve para o Sado como para o Guadiana em que a maioria ronda os 50% garantindo assim água até final do verão..
> A barragem do monte da rocha já vem de um problema qualquer crónico porque aparenta chova o que chova ela não enche.. E como se tivessem cortado o acesso da água a barragem..
> Nenhuma Albufeira está neste momento abaixo dos 50% por isso não sei onde anda o drama.
> Algumas barragens sim já sofrem e de problemas crónicos...


O problema do monte da rocha, são os seus afluentes, muito poucos, já escrevi algures sobre isso.
Quanto ao que dizes, sobre não existir nenhuma albufeira abaixo dos 50%, estás errado, como exemplo falo da própria barragem da rocha 11,6%, faltando sair a cota do mês de Maio, que provavelmente este valor deverá ser mais baixo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Mai 2019 às 14:03)

Walker disse:


> O problema do monte da rocha, são os seus afluentes, muito poucos, já escrevi algures sobre isso.
> Quanto ao que dizes, sobre não existir nenhuma albufeira abaixo dos 50%, estás errado, como exemplo falo da própria barragem da rocha 11,6%, faltando sair a cota do mês de Maio, que provavelmente este valor deverá ser mais baixo.



Albufeira não existe nenhuma abaixo dos 50.
No que toca às barragens essas sim..  Algumas têm valores muito baixos!!


----------



## Walker (29 Mai 2019 às 14:24)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Albufeira não existe nenhuma abaixo dos 50.
> No que toca às barragens essas sim..  Algumas têm valores muito baixos!!


Como costuma me perguntar o meu moço!! Pergunto eu, estás me a trollar???


----------



## JPAG (29 Mai 2019 às 14:45)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Albufeira não existe nenhuma abaixo dos 50.
> No que toca às barragens essas sim..  Algumas têm valores muito baixos!!



Algo não está a bater certo no seu raciocínio.. não sei se foi engano ou distração, mas as minhas definições de barragem e albufeira não são bem iguais às suas. 

Barragem é a infraestrutura construída para "barrar" o curso de água. Ou seja, é o elemento construído. 
Albufeira é o elemento de água que a barragem "barrou". 

Desta forma, qualquer barragem apresenta uma albufeira. A barragem do alqueva tem a albufeira do alqueva, tal como a barragem do monte da rocha tem a albufeira do monte da rocha, e assim sucessivamente. Assim, as barragens não têm mais ou menos água, mas sim as albufeiras 

P.S. Referir ainda que são muitas as albufeiras no Alentejo abaixo dos 50%, ao contrário do que anteriormente referiu. Para além destas albufeiras, existem muitas outras pequenas represas e charcas de forncecimento ao gado e rega que estão praticamente secas.. nem todas as produções recebem água das grandes barragens, outras mais pequenas têm as suas formas de aprovisionamento, e a situação infelizmente não é a melhor para estes pequenos agricultores.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Mai 2019 às 14:48)

Walker disse:


> Como costuma me perguntar o meu moço!! Pergunto eu, estás me a trollar???



Queria dizer.. Bacia hidrográfica... Desculpem.. Essas sim ainda não existe nenhuma abaixo dos 50%.
Sorry!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Mai 2019 às 14:52)

JPAG disse:


> Algo não está a bater certo no seu raciocínio.. não sei se foi engano ou distração, mas as minhas definições de barragem e albufeira não são bem iguais às suas.
> 
> Barragem é a infraestrutura construída para "barrar" o curso de água. Ou seja, é o elemento construído.
> Albufeira é o elemento de água que a barragem "barrou".
> ...




Sim foi mera distracção minha.. Eu sei o que é uma barragem e a respectiva Albufeira... Só que troquei me!!


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Mai 2019 às 00:24)

Tonton disse:


> O amigo RedeMeteo não passa sem deixar uma boca foleira aqui, de tempos a tempos...
> Nem sei qual é o "interessante" de dia 1 e 2...???
> Então máximas de 35-36º nos dias anteriores, ainda no mês de Maio, são menos "interessantes"????


dia 1 e 2 posso chegar aos 38ºC


----------



## jamestorm (30 Mai 2019 às 14:19)

O que aconteceram às trovoadas típicas de Maio que ha muitos anos desapareceram de Portugal? Agora já não existem mas ha uns bons 15 anos eram muito comuns, algumas bem violentas...pelo menos na Região Oeste deixaram de ocorrer.


----------



## squidward (30 Mai 2019 às 18:47)

jamestorm disse:


> O que aconteceram às trovoadas típicas de Maio que ha muitos anos desapareceram de Portugal? Agora já não existem mas ha uns bons 15 anos eram muito comuns, algumas bem violentas...pelo menos na Região Oeste deixaram de ocorrer.



O ultimo verdadeiro Maio das trovoadas que me lembre, foi para aí em 2011, ou seja, já lá vão 8 anos. Em 2017 tambem houve umas trovoadazitas mas nada de importante. Cada vez mais se confirma a mudança climática de Portugal para pior.


----------



## Stormlover (30 Mai 2019 às 19:45)

O GFS bebeu de novo e ás 192h tá um mimo xD


----------



## Marco pires (30 Mai 2019 às 21:56)

dia tórrido hoje por Lisboa.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Mai 2019 às 23:33)

O que aconteceram às trovoadas típicas de Maio que ha muitos anos desapareceram de Portugal? Agora já não existem mas ha uns bons 15 anos eram muito comuns, algumas bem violentas...pelo menos na Região Oeste deixaram de ocorrer. 


squidward disse:


> O ultimo verdadeiro Maio das trovoadas que me lembre, foi para aí em 2011, ou seja, já lá vão 8 anos. Em 2017 tambem houve umas trovoadazitas mas nada de importante. Cada vez mais se confirma a mudança climática de Portugal para pior.



Pois Maio de 2016 não estive em Portugal e o de 2011 tenho sim tenho alguns registos de trovoadas e até com queda de granizo. 2014 houve uma tarde com alguns trovões dispersos e 2009 tb houve algumas trovoadas por aqui. de resto nada nos ultimos 10 anos. Já me disseram aqui que as trovoadas são eventos algo random de acontecerem, mas não deixa de ser estranho algo que acontecia todos os anos e com intensidade , deixar de acontecer de uma forma tão consistente.

*Alguém aqui aponta algum significado para este facto?? Cada vez menos trovoadas ? Estará relacionado com aquecimento do território? Clima cada vez mais estável? Obrigado. *


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mai 2019 às 23:52)

jamestorm disse:


> Alguém aqui aponta algum significado para este facto?? Cada vez menos trovoadas ? Estará relacionado com aquecimento do território? Clima cada vez mais estável? Obrigado.


O nosso problema sempre foi e será cada vez mais o anticiclone, que não deixa aproximar nada ao território e o que consegue chegar, rapidamente desaparece. A situação da próxima semana podia gerar perfeitamente algo que originasse a instabilidade típica desta altura (cut-off), mas não, o anticiclone manda tudo para longe daqui. Não é por acaso que se teme pelo futuro disto porque há vários anos que o anticiclone não permite que tenhamos um ano hidrológico decente, do início ao fim.. Aquilo que precisamos aparece nas previsões mas nunca se concretiza porque simplesmente o bloqueio não permite acabando por ficar tudo na mesma. Não fosse Março do ano passado e em que estado isto estaria...


----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2019 às 09:59)




----------



## Hawk (31 Mai 2019 às 12:13)

Fohen bem marcado esta madrugada no Aeroporto da Madeira, com a temperatura a subir quase 6ºC entre as 03:00 e 05:00 da madrugada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mai 2019 às 12:59)

joralentejano disse:


> O nosso problema sempre foi e será cada vez mais o anticiclone, que não deixa aproximar nada ao território e o que consegue chegar, rapidamente desaparece. A situação da próxima semana podia gerar perfeitamente algo que originasse a instabilidade típica desta altura (cut-off), mas não, o anticiclone manda tudo para longe daqui. Não é por acaso que se teme pelo futuro disto porque há vários anos que o anticiclone não permite que tenhamos um ano hidrológico decente, do início ao fim.. Aquilo que precisamos aparece nas previsões mas nunca se concretiza porque simplesmente o bloqueio não permite acabando por ficar tudo na mesma. Não fosse Março do ano passado e em que estado isto estaria...



Pois o anticiclone tem sido a nossa "desgraça", ano, após ano, e o problema que cada vez mais teima em afastar toda a instabilidade que venha em direcção a terra.
E como seria antigamente, quando chovia, meses "a fio", seria que nessa altura o anticiclone ainda não era nascido, isto é o que as pessoas de mais idade vão contando ainda, quando elas morrerem, nós mais novos, da geração dos 20 anos, já pouco temos para contar as nossos filhos, ou netos, principalmente sobre a chuva.

Agora com um pouco de ironia, seria que não podemos mandar o anticiclone, de férias prolongadas, durantes uns bons anos.


----------



## camrov8 (31 Mai 2019 às 14:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois o anticiclone tem sido a nossa "desgraça", ano, após ano, e o problema que cada vez mais teima em afastar toda a instabilidade que venha em direcção a terra.
> E como seria antigamente, quando chovia, meses "a fio", seria que nessa altura o anticiclone ainda não era nascido, isto é o que as pessoas de mais idade vão contando ainda, quando elas morrerem, nós mais novos, da geração dos 20 anos, já pouco temos para contar as nossos filhos, ou netos, principalmente sobre a chuva.
> 
> Agora com um pouco de ironia, seria que não podemos mandar o anticiclone, de férias prolongadas, durantes uns bons anos.



isso das pessoas mais velhas é algo que me tira do sério, derrepente dá me riso o clima não sabe nem quer saber das pessoas, o clima tem ciclos longos e ciclos curtos muitos desses ciclos teem a duração tal que as pessoas se apercebem da variação, a idade do gelo não chegou de um ano para o outro se falássemos com os primeiros humanos iram dizer que caloraça e não sei mais o quê. tivemos um Abril onde choveu quase o dobro e ninguém fala  março foi quente e foi a febre do aquecimento global


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (31 Mai 2019 às 15:07)

camrov8 disse:


> isso das pessoas mais velhas é algo que me tira do sério, derrepente dá me riso o clima não sabe nem quer saber das pessoas, o clima tem ciclos longos e ciclos curtos muitos desses ciclos teem a duração tal que as pessoas se apercebem da variação, a idade do gelo não chegou de um ano para o outro se falássemos com os primeiros humanos iram dizer que caloraça e não sei mais o quê. tivemos um Abril onde choveu quase o dobro e ninguém fala  março foi quente e foi a febre do aquecimento global



As evidências que vejo claras são do mês de Maio e do mês de Outubro... Claramente mais quentes nos últimos 20 anos.
No que toca a precipitação os sinais nos últimos 20 anos também mostram um aumento da precipitacao no Outono e na Primavera..  O que normalmente acontece quando os invernos são secos!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (31 Mai 2019 às 15:09)

Os últimos 10 anos por cá foram penosos... sobretudo nos meses de inverno!!


----------



## jamestorm (31 Mai 2019 às 15:42)

é claro que Há ciclos maiores que as gerações e memoria humana. Mas nos estamos num ciclo muito mau e de rápida alteração climática.
Voltando à questão das trovoadas: @joralentejano pensei que nesta altura as trovoadas tinham origem num regime diferente, mais do calor gerado pelo própria circulação continental.  É um facto que já não existem trovoadas como ha 20 anos, as pessoas de mais idade como o meu avô estão sempre a falar nisso. Tb havia mta trovoada de Outono que desapareceu...


----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2019 às 16:09)

Nunca perde piada quando se generaliza a meteorologia/climatologia de Portugal (só continental sem qualquer tipo de consideração pelas ilhas) para o globo.

Vá, até me dei ao trabalho 







Como o norte de Portugal até esfriou um bocadinho, é apenas óbvio que não houve aquecimento em mais lado nenhum


----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2019 às 16:12)

Novamente, como o norte de Portugal está a esfriar no Verão, já se pode anunciar uma era do gelo  É preciso mandar mais CO2 para a atmosfera pois o atual não está a fazer o que era suposto


----------



## rozzo (31 Mai 2019 às 16:24)

Pena não estar ainda disponível 2018. Seria interessante ver 2014-2018 versus 2009-2013.
Foi ali por 2014/2015 que se deu um grande salto para o período absurdamente quente em que estamos inseridos. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (31 Mai 2019 às 16:57)

StormRic disse:


> 41°C
> 
> Setúbal
> 
> ...



Pois é, os títulos dos media, se fossem decentes, nesta altura, deveriam ser algo como:

MAU TEMPO EXTREMO PARA O MÊS DE MAIO
Temperaturas máximas em níveis record perigosos, humidade baixa e seca agravada


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mai 2019 às 17:09)

Bom, relativamente ao estado do tempo do dia de hoje só tenho uma coisa a dizer: ainda falta muito para Novembro?


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mai 2019 às 17:48)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Bom, relativamente ao estado do tempo do dia de hoje só tenho uma coisa a dizer: ainda falta muito para Novembro?


Já somos 2 a pensar o mesmo, não fui feito para gostar de calor.
Não tenho outro "remédio", que não aguentar, infelizmente Novembro ainda vem muito longe.


----------



## clone (31 Mai 2019 às 17:57)

Hoje bateu nos 36ºc


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mai 2019 às 19:16)

jamestorm disse:


> é claro que Há ciclos maiores que as gerações e memoria humana. Mas nos estamos num ciclo muito mau e de rápida alteração climática.
> Voltando à questão das trovoadas: @joralentejano pensei que nesta altura as trovoadas tinham origem num regime diferente, mais do calor gerado pelo própria circulação continental.  É um facto que já não existem trovoadas como ha 20 anos, as pessoas de mais idade como o meu avô estão sempre a falar nisso. Tb havia mta trovoada de Outono que desapareceu...


Para as trovoadas serem geradas neste regime de calor, como por vezes acontece no verão, teríamos de ter por cá algo como isto que o GFS sempre prevê a mais de 300h:





Neste caso, não haveria nada de especial, pois, o núcleo ar frio em altitude está algo afastado, mas se estivesse junto ou no centro da Península geraria boa instabilidade, principalmente no interior, como é mais normal nesta altura. Situações que o GFS prevê com fartura mas que nunca se concretizam...


----------



## Garcia (31 Mai 2019 às 20:29)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Bom, relativamente ao estado do tempo do dia de hoje só tenho uma coisa a dizer: ainda falta muito para Novembro?





Davidmpb disse:


> Já somos 2 a pensar o mesmo, não fui feito para gostar de calor.
> Não tenho outro "remédio", que não aguentar, infelizmente Novembro ainda vem muito longe.


X 3... 

Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2019 às 20:51)

rozzo disse:


> Pena não estar ainda disponível 2018. Seria interessante ver 2014-2018 versus 2009-2013.
> Foi ali por 2014/2015 que se deu um grande salto para o período absurdamente quente em que estamos inseridos.
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk



O melhor que consigo arranjar é isto:











Mais gráficos aqui  https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cag/global/time-series


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mai 2019 às 21:02)

Tonton disse:


> Pois é, os títulos dos media, se fossem decentes, nesta altura, deveriam ser algo como:
> 
> MAU TEMPO EXTREMO PARA O MÊS DE MAIO
> Temperaturas máximas em níveis record perigosos, humidade baixa e seca agravada



Calor é tão bom para ir à praia... Se fossem os Lisboetas a controlar o clima, o verão seria eterno. 



algarvio1980 disse:


> As previsões mostram um Junho com temperaturas abaixo da média e até algo vincada.
> 
> https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/



Lá vêm os jornais a alarmar que não está a haver verão, que o verão nunca mais chega, ai o calor e a praia, se estas previsões se concretizarem... Se fosse um dezembro extremamente quente, com temperaturas a chegarem aos 25ºC, talvez não criticavam.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2019 às 21:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Calor é tão bom para ir à praia... Se fossem os Lisboetas a controlar o clima, o verão seria eterno.
> 
> 
> 
> Lá vêm os jornais a alarmar que não está a haver verão, que o verão nunca mais chega, ai o calor e a praia, se estas previsões se concretizarem... Se fosse um dezembro extremamente quente, com temperaturas a chegarem aos 25ºC, talvez não criticavam.



Não é só os lisboetas, existe lá época melhor que o Verão? no Verão não me constipo, até sabe bem a chuva com o calor, as pessoas andam mais felizes, vamos à praia, tempo excelente para passear, sair à noite, os dias são maiores, a única coisa boa do Inverno é a chuva tudo o resto não me faz falta, não gosto de frio.  Este estudo está comprovado cientificamente.


----------



## Tonton (31 Mai 2019 às 21:29)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Calor é tão bom para ir à praia... Se fossem os Lisboetas a controlar o clima, o verão seria eterno.



Calor deste bom para ir à praia???
Por acaso, acho que só por masoquismo...
Para estar bem na praia, tem que ser aí até aos 27-28ºC máximo, e fora das horas de sol no pino....


----------



## Tonton (31 Mai 2019 às 21:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não é só os lisboetas, existe lá época melhor que o Verão? no Verão não me constipo, até sabe bem a chuva com o calor, as pessoas andam mais felizes, vamos à praia, tempo excelente para passear, sair à noite, os dias são maiores, a única coisa boa do Inverno é a chuva tudo o resto não me faz falta, não gosto de frio.  Este estudo está comprovado cientificamente.



Se os Verões não descambassem, como acontece nos últimos anos, com calor excessivo a maior parte do tempo, concordo contigo, agora, assim, é um sofrimento... passear ou praia ou sair com 30 e muitos e 40 graus???
Só se fosse para derreter os miolos...
Para mim, passa a ser sinónimo é de prisão, ter que estar sempre fechado com A/C, para aguentar...


----------



## rozzo (31 Mai 2019 às 21:40)

Como devem imaginar, a conversa parece encaminhar-se para um "clássico" já visto muitas vezes... Os gostos pessoais... Legítimos, pois felizmente todos temos direito a eles, mesmo que pareçam estranhos aos olhos dos outros. 
Mas na prática, pouco construtivos ou didáticos se transformarmos um tópico de meteorologia numa lista/comparação de gostos pessoais. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2019 às 22:38)

@rozzo 







Mais aqui  https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/maps/index_v3.html


----------



## rozzo (31 Mai 2019 às 22:41)

Orion disse:


> @rozzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado! 
Mais ou menos o expectável, apesar desse dataset parecer meio suavizado.
Certamente 2019 vai agudizar mapas destes.

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (1 Jun 2019 às 01:06)

joralentejano disse:


> O nosso problema sempre foi e será cada vez mais o anticiclone, que não deixa aproximar nada ao território e o que consegue chegar, rapidamente desaparece. A situação da próxima semana podia gerar perfeitamente algo que originasse a instabilidade típica desta altura (cut-off), mas não, o anticiclone manda tudo para longe daqui. Não é por acaso que se teme pelo futuro disto porque há vários anos que o anticiclone não permite que tenhamos um ano hidrológico decente, do início ao fim.. Aquilo que precisamos aparece nas previsões mas nunca se concretiza porque simplesmente o bloqueio não permite acabando por ficar tudo na mesma. Não fosse Março do ano passado e em que estado isto estaria...


Grande post... Disses-te tudo! Também já reflecti bastante sobre isto e começo a ficar preocupado. Acho que o próximo ano hidrológico é chave para vermos como teremos de lidar com o problema.


----------



## rokleon (1 Jun 2019 às 08:33)

Já saíram os nomes dos sistemas tropicais da época de furacões deste ano: https://www.windy.com/articles/2019...-8549?gust,23.645,-105.469,3,i:pressure,p:off

Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jun 2019 às 09:08)

Pois é que ao que parece com o aquecimento global o anticiclone tornou-se mais poderoso ? Isto devido a mais calor no sistema? águas oceânicas mais quentes ?



trovoadas disse:


> Grande post... Disses-te tudo! Também já reflecti bastante sobre isto e começo a ficar preocupado. Acho que o próximo ano hidrológico é chave para vermos como teremos de lidar com o problema.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2019 às 11:53)

*ENTRONCAMENTO | Agrupamento de Escolas inaugura Estação Meteorológica*


Os dados fornecidos pela Estação Meteorológica vão estar disponíveis nas Escolas e eventualmente na cidade.

Mais escolas, poderiam seguir o exemplo desta, para além de servir toda a comunidade escolar, no ambito das disciplinas, para recolha e comparação de dados, pode disponibilizar os dados para toda a populção.


----------



## Tonton (1 Jun 2019 às 12:33)

Parece que alguém leu o que escrevi ontem... 

*Os últimos anos mostram que o calor é para levar a sério*
A linha Saúde 24 atende cerca de três mil chamadas por dia. No verão, os pedidos de ajuda devido ao calor aumentam. Com as previsões a apontar para um verão quente, o i recupera os impactos sentidos nos últimos anos.

https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/6605...-calor-e-para-levar-a-serio?seccao=Portugal_i


----------



## Orion (1 Jun 2019 às 12:46)

Nos próximos dias começarão a ser publicadas as novas previsões. Com alguma sorte, o ambiente pode começar a ficar menos quente


----------



## Orion (1 Jun 2019 às 12:57)

O GFS-FV3 (atualmente a saída paralela) deve (finalmente) substituir o atual GFS a partir do dia 12 de Junho.

Como já escrevi, e não obstante a atualização do modelo americano, os melhores globais continuam a ser o IFS (ECMWF) e o UM (MetOffice).


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jun 2019 às 13:59)

não sou maluquinho e negacionista do aquecimento, mas creio que há muita falta de informação e de pois entrasse em extremos  como o da menina Greta que não olha tudo como um todo, caso muita gente se tenha esquecido estamos neste momento a sair de uma era glacial por isso é natural que que o globo esteja a aquecer. mais uma vez o maior aquecimento esta a acontecer é nas zonas polares e não tanto no restante planeta, não duvido que esta a mudar mas, vai mudar mesmo com co2 zero pois o nosso berlinde azul não é estático


----------



## JPAG (2 Jun 2019 às 00:19)

Pessoal que esteja a ter uma noite difícil pelas temperaturas elevadas que se fazem sentir a esta hora, sobretudo no interior do país, apresento-vos um destino de sonho neste momento em Portugal: 




Capturar by João Gonçalves, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jun 2019 às 02:31)

Fiz o grandessíssimo erro de abrir a janela com as condições atuais para ver se pelo menos entrava algum vento para fazer corrente de ar, mesmo que não arrefecesse o quarto, e agora estou com 15% HR no quarto, tinha 30%.


----------



## Tonton (2 Jun 2019 às 09:49)

Tonton disse:


> Parece que alguém leu o que escrevi ontem...
> 
> *Os últimos anos mostram que o calor é para levar a sério*
> A linha Saúde 24 atende cerca de três mil chamadas por dia. No verão, os pedidos de ajuda devido ao calor aumentam. Com as previsões a apontar para um verão quente, o i recupera os impactos sentidos nos últimos anos.
> ...



https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/660549/com-tanto-calor-todo-o-cuidado-e-pouco?seccao=Portugal_i

*Com tanto calor todo o cuidado é pouco*

As temperaturas altas estão a chegar e as ondas quentes prometem não dar tréguas. O i fez um especial sobre o calor, até porque os registos do passado servem de alerta e, para o futuro, todo o cuidado é pouco.

A linha Saúde 24 atende cerca de três mil chamadas por dia. No verão, os pedidos de ajuda devido ao calor aumentam. Com as previsões a apontar para um verão quente, o i recupera os impactos sentidos nos últimos anos.

_Leia:_ *Os últimos anos mostram que o calor é para levar a sério*

O investigador João Vasconcelos defende mudanças no desenho urbano para atenuar o efeito do calor extremo e maior articulação entre as autoridades de saúde e comunidades. Em Viseu, a tradição ajudou a dar respostas: igrejas podem servir de abrigo.

_Leia:_ *“Continuamos muito expostos ao calor em Portugal”*

As ondas de calor, enquanto fenómeno extremo, podem afetar não só as pessoas mais vulneráveis, mas todas. São vários os efeitos que pode ter na saúde, mas o corpo tem um mecanismo especial para lidar com as temperaturas altas, explica o especialista Gustavo Borges, mas há cuidados a ter.

_Leia: _*Guia para sobreviver à onda de calor*


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jun 2019 às 10:20)

JPAG disse:


> Pessoal que esteja a ter uma noite difícil pelas temperaturas elevadas que se fazem sentir a esta hora, sobretudo no interior do país, apresento-vos um destino de sonho neste momento em Portugal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É mesmo um bom destino de sonho, acho que vou já fazer as malas, e "meter pernas ao caminho."
Eu falo por mim, as noite no interior de casa, tem sido bastante duras, o melhor que tenho feito é permanecido na rua até depois das 23 horas, porque na rua sempre está mais fresco do que casa.


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2019 às 12:11)

Ajuda a aumentar a humidade do quarto, a colocação de baldes com água e/ou de panos humedecidos.


----------



## Marco pires (3 Jun 2019 às 22:00)

felizmente vamos ter pelo menos durante uma semana o alivio da descida das temperaturas e quiçá alguma chuva que será sempre bem vinda.


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2019 às 20:25)

https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/2019/may2019/GTR_201905May_1.pdf


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2019 às 20:54)

NAO- não significa necessariamente muita precipitação


----------



## lserpa (4 Jun 2019 às 23:05)

Está previsão é terrível! Fiquei mesmo impressionado com isto! Ainda me dói a barriga de tanto rir  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Jun 2019 às 00:03)

parece que o calor vai demorar em voltar... vamos ter um Junho desinteressante


----------



## N_Fig (5 Jun 2019 às 00:06)

RedeMeteo disse:


> parece que o calor vai demorar em voltar... vamos ter um Junho desinteressante


Espero que tenhamos esse tal junho interessantíssimo para quem só tem os exames a acabar no começo de julho


----------



## Thomar (5 Jun 2019 às 07:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> parece que o calor vai demorar em voltar... vamos ter um Junho desinteressante



Antes pelo contrário, vai ser bom para evitar a elevada evapotranspiração e manter alguma humidade no solo que tanta falta faz.
É claro que no interior do baixo-alentejo não se notará muita diferença e ainda não é a altura de temperaturas acima dos +40ºC!


----------



## Marco pires (5 Jun 2019 às 15:20)

Este mês de junho está um mimo, pelo menos até ao momento.
Boas temperaturas na ordem dos 20 e poucos graus, alguma chuva que é sempre bem vinda e noites frescas.
Tudo isto ajuda a que os solos não fiquem tão secos e é bom também para o ser humano e para os animais.
Quem não conseguir se conformar tem sempre a opção do Saara


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jun 2019 às 16:46)

Estes dias que temos pela frente repõe a normalidade mas depois se realmente as previsões continuarem como previsto a primeira parte do mês será bem abaixo da média..


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2019 às 16:48)

*New website for tracking marine heatwaves*

 http://www.marineheatwaves.org/tracker.html


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2019 às 18:09)

A precipitação da PI foi toda para os Balcãs 

Pessoalmente, já encontrei a previsão trimestral que mais detesto. Para os russos é humidade e chuva a potes _p'raqui_


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2019 às 19:13)

Orion disse:


> O GFS-FV3 (atualmente a saída paralela) deve (finalmente) substituir o atual GFS a partir do dia 12 de Junho.
> 
> Como já escrevi, e não obstante a atualização do modelo americano, os melhores globais continuam a ser o IFS (ECMWF) e o UM (MetOffice).



No próximo dia 11, o IFS (do ECMWF) também deverá ser atualizado. Em jeito de resumo são estas as alterações:






Criar um modelo meteorológico não é propriamente fácil. O IFS é globalmente o melhor mas ainda assim há uma longa lista de problemas/dificuldades  https://confluence.ecmwf.int/display/FCST/Known+IFS+forecasting+issues


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jun 2019 às 20:31)

Atendendo às últimas previsões dos modelos parece me que a partir do dia 10 Maio poderá vir novamente o calor com temperaturas acima dos 30c!!

Obs: mas sem nada de excessos


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jun 2019 às 20:47)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Atendendo às últimas previsões dos modelos parece me que a partir do dia 10 Maio poderá vir novamente o calor com temperaturas acima dos 30c!!
> 
> Obs: mas sem nada de excessos


Prognósticos depois do jogo é fácil!  
10 de Junho!


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jun 2019 às 01:09)

nao precisamos de depressões desinteressantíssimas que nem chuva dão aqui, tmb já nao é tempo de chuva... nao veio na altura agora tm ja nao precisa vir, agora é tempo do anticiclone e da dorsal africana e dos 40ºC


----------



## Tonton (6 Jun 2019 às 02:25)

RedeMeteo disse:


> nao precisamos de depressões desinteressantíssimas que nem chuva dão aqui, tmb já nao é tempo de chuva... nao veio na altura agora tm ja nao precisa vir, agora é tempo do anticiclone e da dorsal africana e dos 40ºC



Cruzes, canhoto, vade retro Satanás 
Do que já tivemos a mais e que menos precisamos certamente, é de dorsais africanas e 40ºC, que fiquem lá pela terra delas!
Também não era tempo de calor e já veio, por isso, agora, bem podia vir chuva para compensar mas, não sei porquê tanta zanga, como escreveste e de acordo com as previsões, nem sequer vai chover nada de jeito na maioria do território continental... pelo menos, manter-nos-emos bem longe dos 40ºC


----------



## Thomar (6 Jun 2019 às 07:27)

RedeMeteo disse:


> nao precisamos de depressões desinteressantíssimas que nem chuva dão aqui,* tmb já nao é tempo de chuva... nao veio na altura agora tm ja nao precisa vir,* *agora é tempo do anticiclone e da dorsal africana e dos 40ºC*



Estas palavras são no mínimo ridículas!
Com o devido respeito mas talvez seja melhor pensares em imigrares para outro país que te dê o o clima que adoras...


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2019 às 07:35)

Thomar disse:


> Estas palavras são no mínimo ridículas!
> Com o devido respeito mas talvez seja melhor pensares em imigrares para outro país que te dê o o clima que adoras...



Este seria uma boa opção, tem umas médias bem altas o ano todo  mas há uma pequeno senão, pouco ou nada chove...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jun 2019 às 12:52)

Li que algures na Índia se atingiram os 50.8°C. Fica a sugestão.


----------



## Stinger (6 Jun 2019 às 13:00)

Thomar disse:


> Estas palavras são no mínimo ridículas!
> Com o devido respeito mas talvez seja melhor pensares em imigrares para outro país que te dê o o clima que adoras...


Claramente que o clima é todo ele volatil e não apenas fases exactas. Ele se calhar queria que fosse uma coisa exacta XD


Mas também é possível isso acontecer como não


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jun 2019 às 13:28)

Stinger disse:


> Claramente que o clima é todo ele volatil e não apenas fases exactas. Ele se calhar queria que fosse uma coisa exacta XD
> 
> 
> Mas também é possível isso acontecer como não


o verão normal no Alentejo dá-me o clima que gosto


----------



## criz0r (6 Jun 2019 às 14:13)

@RedeMeteo não quero acreditar que tenhas feito essa publicação. Para quem já nos "visita" á tanto tempo e pela excelente iniciativa do MeteoAlentejo são palavras totalmente descabidas e em profundo contra-senso. Só posso assumir isso como ironia, ou um mero desabafo.


----------



## rozzo (6 Jun 2019 às 14:32)

Isto é caso para dizer… "Outra vez arroz?" 

Todos os anos temos a mesma discussão, igualzinha. Enfim…
Se o protagonista central da mesma gosta tanto ou tem tanta obsessão por certos tipos de tempo, força, está no seu direito.
Obviamente 99% de nós não irá concordar, e isto vai além do gosto pessoal, vai mesmo ao termos a real noção da situação complicada em termos de recursos hídricos que o país vive, além dos riscos acrescidos de outros problemas como p.ex. incêndios florestais.

De qualquer forma, se há pessoas que não têm noção disso, e o "gosto pessoal" é mais relevante que o "bem geral"... bom, na verdade, só posso dizer "problema delas", porque o nosso gosto pessoal não manda nada na Meteorologia, e não vai definir nada do que vai acontecer ou não. Não é? Essa é a realidade.
Portante também cabe às pessoas que não pensam dessa forma não gastar muitas energias a alimentar discussões destas, que na verdade… não levam a lado nenhum senão a crispações e a perder a pachorra.
E obviamente a empobrecer o conteúdo do fórum...


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2019 às 15:59)

Mais informações aqui  http://projects.knmi.nl/scatteromet...wimage&day=0&flag=yes&coord.x=306&coord.y=164

Nos níveis mais baixos aparenta haver um núcleo mais ou menos definido  https://weather.us/satellite/93-w-441-n/satellite-superhd-15min.html#play






Mais daqui a pouco o centro do ciclone deverá passar perto desta boia  https://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=62001&uom=M&tz=STN


----------



## remember (6 Jun 2019 às 18:39)

rozzo disse:


> Isto é caso para dizer… "Outra vez arroz?"
> 
> Todos os anos temos a mesma discussão, igualzinha. Enfim…
> Se o protagonista central da mesma gosta tanto ou tem tanta obsessão por certos tipos de tempo, força, está no seu direito.
> ...


Não sou muito deste tipo de conversa, mas é sempre a mesma conversa.

Cada um defende ou acredita naquilo que quer, apesar de nos parecer descabido é a opinião dele, não percebo o porquê de tanta confusão...

Só enchem o tópico com conversa da treta

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jun 2019 às 20:18)

Algo me diz que lá para o meio/final do mês virá mais calor, como aconteceu em 2015... Portanto, não há razão nenhuma para confusões sobre o assunto aqui neste tópico.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jun 2019 às 00:23)

RedeMeteo disse:


> nao precisamos de depressões desinteressantíssimas que nem chuva dão aqui, tmb já nao é tempo de chuva... nao veio na altura agora tm ja nao precisa vir, agora é tempo do anticiclone e da dorsal africana e dos 40ºC


Oh RedeMeteo tu aborreces toda a gente com essa conversa e ainda por cima desnecessária... Mais tarde ou mais cedo vais ter os teus 40°C ou talvez mais... só tens é de esperar. Aliàs o teu gosto até é o mais realizável! Há aqui malta com gostos completamente opostos e até mais moderados/modestos e espera e desespera para os ver concretizados!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jun 2019 às 00:38)

Cada um com os seus gostos... Qual o problema?
No que toca aos modelos previsões muito distintas a curto prazo entre modelos, e sem qualquer sinal de calor significativo. 
Ainda não existe aquele padrão de atmosfera mais estática características dos meses de Verão!!
Contudo a mesma poderá aparecer repentinamente de um momento para o outro!!


----------



## Marco pires (7 Jun 2019 às 15:15)

Curioso que essa circulação zonal típica do verão tivemos nas semanas anteriores e que se reflectiu nas temperaturas altas e níveis de humidade reduzidos.
O lógico seria o continuar desse padrão visto estarmos a nos aproximar dos meses de verão, podendo haver obviamente algum interregno curto pelo meio.
Mas esse padrão quebrou-se com esta depressão e a atmosfera adquiriu um padrão mais volátil.
Por mim e falando de gostos pessoais não mexia mais


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2019 às 16:50)

Ontem por volta das 20:31 UTC






02:36 UTC


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2019 às 18:39)

Desempenho dos 4 principais modelos em Maio (só na Europa). A médio prazo o GFS foi um desastre.


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2019 às 21:26)




----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2019 às 21:14)

Este padrão (incomum) deve durar mais alguns dias:










Posteriormente deverão aparecer algumas depressões.






A NAO está atualmente negativa. No Verão não há grande tendência.


----------



## rozzo (9 Jun 2019 às 10:43)

Orion disse:


> Este padrão (incomum) deve durar mais alguns dias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Este é o padrão que todos os continentais amantes do inverno desejavam ardentemente em Janeiro. Atlântico bloqueado desde os trópicos até ao polo. Caso para dizer: "ai se fosse Janeiro... "

Mas não, é Junho! 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (10 Jun 2019 às 10:36)

4:25 - 7:40; parte mais relevante:


----------



## Norther (11 Jun 2019 às 13:54)

rozzo disse:


> Este é o padrão que todos os continentais amantes do inverno desejavam ardentemente em Janeiro. Atlântico bloqueado desde os trópicos até ao polo. Caso para dizer: "ai se fosse Janeiro... "
> 
> Mas não, é Junho!
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk




É um belo bloqueio, acho q ja n me lembro de um tao bem formado num inverno e que durasse tanto tempo... ta tudo ao contrario


----------



## cepp1 (11 Jun 2019 às 15:23)

Norther disse:


> É um belo bloqueio, acho q ja n me lembro de um tao bem formado num inverno e que durasse tanto tempo... ta tudo ao contrario


Qual o significado desse bloqueio?? É algo normal ou deveria ser normal no inverno?? Não sei se é essa a razão mas está a nevar imenso em Andorra hoje


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jun 2019 às 16:46)

cepp1 disse:


> Qual o significado desse bloqueio?? É algo normal ou deveria ser normal no inverno?? Não sei se é essa a razão mas está a nevar imenso em Andorra hoje


Este tempo é mais normal em março/abril, e não em junho. O mesmo "bloqueio" que está a afetar Portugal trouxe chuva ao Leste de Espanha, incluindo neve em Andorra.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jun 2019 às 17:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Este tempo é mais normal em março/abril, e não em junho. O mesmo "bloqueio" que está a afetar Portugal trouxe chuva ao Leste de Espanha, incluindo neve em Andorra.


Por mim está ótimo, pode ficar assim até outubro


----------



## Marco pires (11 Jun 2019 às 21:38)

também eu, por mim não mexia mais.

daqui quem é que está insatisfeito com as temperaturas actuais?


----------



## cepp1 (11 Jun 2019 às 22:18)

Marco pires disse:


> também eu, por mim não mexia mais.
> 
> daqui quem é que está insatisfeito com as temperaturas actuais?


Eu


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jun 2019 às 22:27)

Por mim é deixar estar que está bem.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Jun 2019 às 22:41)

Mais ou mais cedo o calor vai vir em força.. 
A partir do dia 15 ate 20 devem ter temperaturas normais.. Mas depois o calor poderá se intensificar!!


----------



## Orion (11 Jun 2019 às 22:47)

Para a malta interessada no clima vs políticas energéticas, isto é leitura obrigatória.



> Introducing the findings for 2018, Spencer Dale, BP chief economist, said: "There is a growing mismatch between societal demands for action on climate change and the actual pace of progress, with energy demand and carbon emissions growing at their fastest rate for years. The world is on an unsustainable path."
> 
> "The longer carbon emissions continue to rise, the harder and more costly will be the necessary eventual adjustment to net-zero carbon emissions," concluded Bob Dudley, BP group chief executive. "As I have said before,* this is not a race to renewables, but a race to reduce carbon emissions across many fronts*."













---





Protestar é fácil quando não se tem noção da complexidade do problema.


----------



## Norther (11 Jun 2019 às 23:03)

cepp1 disse:


> Qual o significado desse bloqueio?? É algo normal ou deveria ser normal no inverno?? Não sei se é essa a razão mas está a nevar imenso em Andorra hoje




Pelo que sei não há estação propicia para tal acontecer, mas costumava ser mais no  inverno, a subida do anticiclone até a Gronelândia, normalmente proporcionado pelo aquecimento abrupto da estratosfera no emisfério norte, no verão o anticiclone costuma mais, estar entre os Açores e a Península Ibérica. Mas o rozzo é capaz de esplicar melhor.


----------



## Norther (11 Jun 2019 às 23:19)

Esse blequeio proporciona a descida de ar frio vindo de latitudes a norte,  um retrocesso na circulação zonal, em que zonas deprecionarias descem ou formam-se ás nossas latitudes, no inverno então facilmente temos frio, e neve se a colocação das depressões forem propicias.


----------



## rozzo (12 Jun 2019 às 11:04)

Norther disse:


> Pelo que sei não há estação propicia para tal acontecer, mas costumava ser mais no  inverno, a subida do anticiclone até a Gronelândia, normalmente proporcionado pelo aquecimento abrupto da estratosfera no emisfério norte, no verão o anticiclone costuma mais, estar entre os Açores e a Península Ibérica. Mas o rozzo é capaz de esplicar melhor.



O anticiclone dos Açores, que é um anticiclone subtropical (embora não totalmente estático em localização e intensidade) costuma estar como dizes nessa zona de forma persistente no verão. No inverno está mais "disfarçado", mais a Sul, a latitudes mais baixas. Sendo um anticiclone subtropical, migra em latitude seguindo o ciclo solar. Mais fortes ou mais fracas, e apesar de oscilações de posição, essas faixas de altas pressões subtropicais existem todo o ano, podendo-se chamar de semi-permanentes.

O bloqueio é também um anticiclone é claro, mas não semi-permanente. Na verdade é um anticiclone "anómalo". Ocorre quando um anticiclone se situa e "estaciona" em latitudes ou numa região onde normalmente existem pressões mais baixas ou fluxo zonal, sendo este último bloqueado/desviado pela presença do anticiclone, daí o seu nome. Pode surgir por diversos motivos, que não vou detalhar muito aqui: quebras de ondas planetárias; SSWs; bloqueios frios (p.ex. Sibéria), etc.. Na maior parte dos casos, são basicamente o oposto de uma "cut-off low", ou seja, são cristas dos anticiclones subtropicais (como o dos Açores) que se "partem" e isolam subindo de latitude, e depois ficando quase-estacionária essa "bolha" de ar subtropical estável em latitudes anómalas.
O bloqueio que falávamos atrás, e o mais comum de ser assim denominado, é um destes bloqueios a latitudes altas, pois é que "perturba" mais o "normal funcionamento da atmosfera", precisamente por se situar em regiões onde geralmente existe fluxo zonal, e desviando assim as depressões mais para sul que o habitual.

Há zonas preferenciais para estes ocorrerem, sendo o sector Euro-Atlântico um deles. Em termos de sazonalidade, na nossa região, os bloqueios de alta latitude tem um pouco mais de frequência no Inverno, mas podem ocorrer em qualquer altura do ano. Na verdade, falamos muito deles porque no Inverno são os principais causadores de entradas árticas e fluxos frios continentais. No verão não são tão "interessantes", embora possam dar algumas cut-offs, instabilidade e tempo fresco para a época, como actualmente.

Na verdade os anticiclones subtropicais, como o dos Açores, não deixam de ser um bloqueio a latitudes baixas, mas não se costuma denominar assim, pois na verdade são o "estado normal" da atmosfera nessas latitudes, e não a anomalia, mas não vale a pena complicar por aí... De qualquer forma, a persistência de episódios de extensão da crista subtropical sem esta chegar a "quebrar" (e portanto sem degenerar em bloqueio a latitudes altas) é o que nos tem "atormentado" imenso nestes últimos anos, até porque tem acontecido frequentemente e persistentemente sobre a nossa região (a tão malfadada "dorsal" africana"), resultando em prolongados períodos secos e quentes.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jun 2019 às 17:39)

Marco pires disse:


> também eu, por mim não mexia mais.
> 
> daqui quem é que está insatisfeito com as temperaturas actuais?


Eu estou satisfeito, por mim era assim o verão todo, não precisamos de temperaturas de 45°c como alguns desejam.


----------



## Orion (12 Jun 2019 às 18:50)

Desta vez o padrão não foi tão favorável para os Açores. No baú (que consiste na maioria em estações localizadas em locais diferentes das atuais) há mínimas absolutas muito interessantes para Junho.

Corvo - 11.4º
Faial - 10.5º
Flores - 9.2º
Graciosa - 10.4º
São Miguel (Nordela) - 8.3º
Sta. Maria - 10º
Terceira (Lajes) - 7.7º


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jun 2019 às 21:04)

Sou só eu que não consigo ver o meteograma da run das 12? Continua na run das 6.


----------



## dvieira (12 Jun 2019 às 21:17)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Sou só eu que não consigo ver o meteograma da run das 12? Continua na run das 6.


Não és o única eu também o modelo ainda continuam com a run do 06h. Pode ter algo a ver com a actualização do modelo da GFS presumo eu.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jun 2019 às 22:13)

dvieira disse:


> Não és o única eu também o modelo ainda continuam com a run do 06h. Pode ter algo a ver com a actualização do modelo da GFS presumo eu.



Ah! Pois, provavelmente! 
Muito obrigada!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2019 às 23:05)

Tem de certeza a ver com o upgrade que foi efetuado à run operacional do GFS hoje. Vão ter de ser atualizadas as fontes de dados que utilizamos para as cartas e para os meteogramas (se os links/ficheiros mudaram), mas nem todos conseguem fazer isso, portanto só podemos pedir paciência.


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2019 às 09:56)

Apesar de até agora - no mês de Junho - ter havido um padrão favorável a PT continental, ainda vai ser preciso um bocado para mudar a anomalia acumulada desde o princípio do ano.


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2019 às 10:09)

Para além da previsão sazonal, o AccuWeather devia ter dividido a mesma por meses. É uma grande chatice ter que esperar mais um bocado de tempo para (eventualmente) troçar do calor apocalítico


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2019 às 10:15)

http://seasonal.meteo.fr/

Foram adicionadas novas funcionalidades, como por exemplo a previsão mensal do ECMWF:







Disponibilizam também as (re)análises (análogo ao que publiquei na penúltima publicação mas só que é do NCEP):


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2019 às 10:22)

Este tempo fresco sabe que é uma maravilha!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2019 às 11:55)

MSantos disse:


> Este tempo fresco sabe que é uma maravilha!



Verdade, tem sido um excelente descanso do calor. Ontem na Ericeira estavam só 16/17 graus nas horas centrais do dia. Para a malta stressada com o calor, calma que ele vai aparecer.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2019 às 12:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, tem sido um excelente descanso do calor. Ontem na Ericeira estavam só 16/17 graus nas horas centrais do dia. Para a malta stressada com o calor, calma que ele vai aparecer.



Pois vai aparecer, aparece sempre, mesmo quando não é desejado! 

Para quem não gosta deste fresco sugiro um tópico antigo mas sempre actual nestas sitauções: *O pânico do Verão inexistente *


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2019 às 13:35)

MSantos disse:


> Pois vai aparecer, aparece sempre, mesmo quando não é desejado!
> 
> Para quem não gosta deste fresco sugiro um tópico antigo mas sempre actual nestas sitauções: *O pânico do Verão inexistente *



O calor é bom para libertar os poros da pele, ver-se miragens, tanta coisa boa com o calor.  


Meu querido São João
Espero que tragas o Verão
Que o teu primo Santo António
Este ano trouxe o frio


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2019 às 15:31)




----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2019 às 22:01)

Nos últimos anos tem-se assistido a um ligeiro fortalecimento do anticiclone na região portuguesa. Este Junho não acompanha a tendência mas dificilmente irá mudar de forma significativa a anomalia positiva acumulada no território português.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2019 às 11:56)

Páginas 43-56 do relatório  http://visionofhumanity.org/app/uploads/2019/06/GPI-2019-web003.pdf


----------



## bandevelugo (16 Jun 2019 às 16:15)

Orion disse:


> Páginas 43-56 do relatório  http://visionofhumanity.org/app/uploads/2019/06/GPI-2019-web003.pdf



O relatório é deveras interessante, mas quando começamos a esmiuçar... 

Na parte do clima nada há de verdadeiramente interconectável ("Climate hazzards" sempre os houve, há e haverá, a questão é saber se prejudicam cada vez mais, ou não). 

E quanto a isso ao que parece os números são claros: o impacte dos "desastres ambientais" na população/economia mundial vem a decrescer nas últimas décadas (https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DwZg7vSXQAES7qJ.png, em ). Falamos de impacte relativo, não absoluto: como é óbvio, quanto mais pessoas habitam no mundo, mais construções e bens (mais valiosos) existem e o potencial de danos/destruição para um evento da mesma dimensão x é muito maior agora do que no passado. 

Isto sem falar de outros temas colaterais: p.ex., em 2017 houve grande discussão sobre as causas dos brutais incêndios na Califórnia, com amarga troca de "bocas" entre o Trump (que defendia que o problema era a falta de limpeza das matas, por excessiva legislação estadual de proteção e falta de investimento) e o então governador do estado da Califórnia, Jerry Brown (que culpava as alterações climáticas e o governo federal pela suas erradas políticas climáticas).

O que é certo é que mal tomou posse, o novo governador da Califórnia (Gavin Newsom) tomou uma medida drástica: declarou o ESTADO DE EMERGÊNCIA para permitir que certa legislação que dificulta a limpeza das florestas não seja aplicada e, ao mesmo tempo, criou um programa imediato de intervenção em 40 000 hectares.

Nota final: dos mais graves (em termos de destruição e vidas humanas) incêndios florestais da Califórnia em 2017 e 2018 foram causados por linhas eléctricas arcaicas e mal mantidas, e a principal empresa distribuidora de eletricidade (a equivalente à nossa EDP) está a pensar pedir proteção contra credores... https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/24/cal...t-not-pge-at-fault-for-deadly-tubbs-fire.html.

As alterações climáticas têm costas muito largas...


----------



## rokleon (16 Jun 2019 às 18:25)

SIC NOTÍCIAS (fonte)
*Vaga de calor no norte da Índia fez 49 mortos em 24 horas*

Têm sido temperaturas muito altas por muito tempo seguido na Índia. Uma das consequências das alterações climáticas, nestas regiões poder ser insuportável de viver no verão.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jun 2019 às 18:31)

Uma bom destino de férias para alguns companheiros foristas.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2019 às 19:00)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Uma bom destino de férias para alguns companheiros foristas.


Certamente que nunca mais vinham para aqui dizer barbaridades e suplicavam por este tempo excelente que temos tido agora.  Sinceramente não sei qual será o prazer em ter temperaturas destas, pois, tanto para praia como para piscina também se torna super desagradável. Provavelmente deve ser só pelos registos interessantes, o problema é que os mesmos nos trazem consequências, por vezes graves, como podemos ver nessa notícia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2019 às 21:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Certamente que nunca mais vinham para aqui dizer barbaridades e suplicavam por este tempo excelente que temos tido agora.  Sinceramente não sei qual será o prazer em ter temperaturas destas, pois, tanto para praia como para piscina também se torna super desagradável. Provavelmente deve ser só pelos registos interessantes, o problema é que os mesmos nos trazem consequências, por vezes graves, como podemos ver nessa notícia.



Mas, para fazeres praia ou piscina, se tiver ali entre os 26ºC e os 28ºC está uma categoria, menos é "friorento" para mim e mais já está calor a mais.  Mas, com a temperatura da água também ali nos 25ºC, menos está fria.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2019 às 22:53)

bandevelugo disse:


> O relatório é deveras interessante, mas quando começamos a esmiuçar...
> 
> Na parte do clima nada há de verdadeiramente interconectável ("Climate hazzards" sempre os houve, há e haverá, a questão é saber se prejudicam cada vez mais, ou não).
> 
> E quanto a isso ao que parece os números são claros: o impacte dos "desastres ambientais" na população/economia mundial vem a decrescer nas últimas décadas (https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DwZg7vSXQAES7qJ.png, em ). Falamos de impacte relativo, não absoluto: como é óbvio, quanto mais pessoas habitam no mundo, mais construções e bens (mais valiosos) existem e o potencial de danos/destruição para um evento da mesma dimensão x é muito maior agora do que no passado.



Mas o problema é as alterações climáticas afetam desproporcionalmente os pobres, que pouco contribuem para esse PIB.

Um dos gráficos mais relevantes do relatório é este:






Um ciclone tropical no Japão tendencialmente não provoca grandes danos no PIB porque a infraestrutura está bem preparada. Paralelamente, se um ciclone tropical varrer o Bangladesh ou o Iémen também não haverá grandes alterações no PIB porque são extremamente pobres.

A utilização das mortes para contabilizar os efeitos das alterações climáticas também não é útil. Atualmente os modelos meteorológicos permitem a evacuação de milhões com alguma antecedência. Isto não acontecia há 30 anos atrás.

As secas afetam cada vez mais pessoas nos locais habituais mas o número de mortos e deslocados é contido devido à ajuda internacional. Isto quer dizer que o aumento da frequência e intensidade das secas não interessa? Quem garante que haverá sempre ajuda para as dezenas de milhões que necessitam dela?

As alterações climáticas não podem ser entendidas isoladamente, mas em conjunção com outros fatores. Em muitos países por esse mundo fora há excessiva utilização dos aquíferos para suprir as necessidades de uma população em contínuo crescimento. As alterações na precipitação exacerbam essa necessidade e não existe água infinita.

As alterações climáticas devem ser entendidas num longo período de tempo. Não é por causa que nada aconteceu nos últimos 20 anos que quer dizer que será sempre assim. Entre muitas outras coisas, as alterações climáticas também contribuem para a degradação dos solos que já estão saturados pela exploração excessiva. Isto contribui para mais desflorestação e perda de biodiversidade.

Os países desenvolvidos vivem numa bolha. Assume-se que as alterações climáticas (independentemente da sua origem) são pouco importantes porque a tecnologia compensa muita coisa. Mas a maior parte do mundo é pobre e não tem acesso às mesmas benesses. E quando as condições se tornam insuportáveis, as pessoas movem-se em massa.

Em jeito de resumo, é fácil perceber. Mesmo que as alterações climáticas sejam naturais, elas continuam a representar um enorme problema (mais para as gerações vindouras porque as mais culpadas estarão mortas).


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2019 às 23:53)




----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2019 às 12:56)

A situação começa a ficar cada vez mais preocupante.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jun 2019 às 13:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A situação começa a ficar cada vez mais preocupante.


Isso não são em geral valores normais para esta época do ano?


----------



## belem (17 Jun 2019 às 13:12)

E vim eu aqui na boa fé, a pensar que alguém iria comentar a chuva que poderá vir nos próximos dias...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2019 às 13:27)

belem disse:


> E vim eu aqui na boa fé, a pensar que alguém iria comentar a chuva que poderá vir nos próximos dias... lol



Eu prefiro esperar para ver, é melhor assim do que criar grandes espectativas, e depois sair tudo ao lado.
Mas claro, venha o que vier, será sempre bem vinda.


----------



## belem (17 Jun 2019 às 13:40)

Mas eu também não disse que é certo que vai cair.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2019 às 13:50)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso não são em geral valores normais para esta época do ano?


Não, e este mapa só não está pior graças ao facto de junho não estar a ser quente. Valores inferiores a 50% e a 10% em diversos locais é preocupante, pois, ainda não sabemos o que os próximos meses podem trazer.
Quanto à chuva dos próximos dias, as previsões apontam para acumulados entre os 0.5mm e 1mm, sendo que há quase 2 meses que não chove nada de significativo por cá. Mas pronto, pelo menos as temperaturas mantém-se agradáveis.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jun 2019 às 14:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Não, e este mapa só não está pior graças ao facto de junho não estar a ser quente. Valores inferiores a 50% e a 10% em diversos locais é preocupante, pois, ainda não sabemos o que os próximos meses podem trazer.
> Quanto à chuva dos próximos dias, as previsões apontam para acumulados entre os 0.5mm e 1mm, sendo que há quase 2 meses que não chove nada de significativo por cá. Mas pronto, pelo menos as temperaturas mantém-se agradáveis.


Hum, estava a comparar com os mapas dos relatórios do IPMA, mas sendo estes para 30 de junho, é normal que nesta altura devesse haver valores mais altos


----------



## Pek (17 Jun 2019 às 18:47)

*Atualizo:*

- Dias de trovoada AEMET (Completo)

Janeiro






Fevereiro





Março





Abril





Maio





Junho





Julho





Agosto





Setembro





Outubro





Novembro





Dezembro





O máximo ibérico está localizado nas províncias de *Huesca*, *Lérida*, *Gerona *e* norte de Barcelona*, com entre 45 e 50 dias de trovoada por ano (quase todas no período maio-setembro). Esta área ibérica é também um dos máximos europeus, juntamente com algumas áreas da zona sul alpina.


- Descargas eléctricas (falta 1 mapa)

Janeiro





Fevereiro





Março





Abril





Maio





Junho





Julho





Setembro





Outubro





Novembro





Dezembro





O máximo ibérico é em *Teruel*, também um dos máximos europeus:






Mapa de Anderson e Klugmann corrigido com os dados de AEMET


----------



## rokleon (17 Jun 2019 às 22:14)

Quiz: "O que é isto?" , Severe Weather Europe.
Respondam se isto tem um nome técnico, sff. Deve ter sido um downburst ou microburst bem radical (e muito localizado) de granizo, suponho.


----------



## rokleon (17 Jun 2019 às 22:22)

belem disse:


> Mas eu também não disse que é certo que vai cair.


Deverá cair, já estamos a um dia e o IPMA aponta para chuva no continente nacional todo. No entanto, mais fraca no Centro e Sul. Agora, claro, com chuva fraca diria que algumas regiões mais pequenas do Sul podem escapar, infelizmente...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2019 às 22:48)

rokleon disse:


> Quiz: "O que é isto?" , Severe Weather Europe.
> Respondam se isto tem um nome técnico, sff. Deve ter sido um downburst ou microburst bem radical (e muito localizado) de granizo, suponho.


Muito interessante essa imagem. Que "linha" tão bem marcada!


----------



## bandevelugo (18 Jun 2019 às 01:41)

Orion disse:


> Mas o problema é as alterações climáticas afetam desproporcionalmente os pobres, que pouco contribuem para esse PIB.
> 
> Um dos gráficos mais relevantes do relatório é este:
> 
> ...




Caro Orion, muito obrigado pela sua paciência, e perdão a todos pelo off-topic.

Concordo com muito do que refere, e sobretudo com uma asserção de que muitos se esquecem: alterações climáticas, medidas à escala de séculos, sempre as houve e alguns historiadores/biólogos defendem mesmo que nalguns casos elas foram o catalizador para a evolução da Humanidade - p.ex. a invenção da agricultura e pastorícia no Crescente Fértil.

A Humanidade tem de se preparar para isso, seja aquecimento (que de há 100-150 anos se constata, com variações), seja arrefecimento, como aconteceu há 500 anos e nalguns casos dizimou populações inteiras de países como a Finlândia, nos picos da "crise climática". Mas o que me preocupa mais é aquilo que referiu - a desnecessária destruição de recursos que muitas vezes se verifica, por cupidez humana e deficiências de organização da sociedade (seja mais capitalista ou mais estatista). 

De resto, há 50 anos que "profetas da desgraça", alguns deles cientistas encartados, anunciam o fim do mundo para "daqui a 10 ou 15 anos" e ainda por cá andamos todos, a discutir estas coisas na internet e no conforto do sofá e bem alimentados (no geral).

E há uma coisa que merece ser salientada: hoje há cada vez menos pobreza extrema no mundo, e a evolução tem sido absolutamente espantosa - embora não atinja infelizmente partes do mundo como África. Veja só este gráfico:

https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/distribution-of-population-poverty-thresholds

Isso significará mais pessoas preparadas para desastres naturais, com toda a certeza.

A única questão que falta responder é a seguinte: há limites para a utilização dos recursos naturais do planeta? Certamente, mas de difícil resposta para os próximos 30 ou 50 anos (nunca mais acabam de descobrir novas jazidas de petróleo e de gás natural). Aguentarão os ecossistemas a crescente perda de espécies? É assustador, ninguém sabe responder, mas o planeta recuperou de catástrofes bem piores no passado, isso é certo. Levou milhares ou milhões de anos, mas recuperou até à situação atual (incluindo a perda de espécies provocada pelas últimas glaciações).

Sou dos que têm fé (é isso mesmo, fé) na capacidade regeneradora do planeta e, sobretudo, na capacidade humana de gerar tecnologia que ultrapasse os problemas atuais, incluindo a inevitável poluição e depleção de recursos naturais que decorre do crescimento populacional e da melhoria do nível de vida nos países pobres - mas posso estar errado!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jun 2019 às 07:36)

Bom dia!! Que rico São João que vamos ter...se não houver alterações sera provavelmente o s. João mais chuvoso que me lembre..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2019 às 08:43)

bandevelugo disse:


> De resto, há 50 anos que "profetas da desgraça", alguns deles cientistas encartados, anunciam o fim do mundo para "daqui a 10 ou 15 anos" e ainda por cá andamos todos, a discutir estas coisas na internet e no conforto do sofá e bem alimentados (no geral).



Verdade e já escrevi muita vez contra esse tipo de coisas que aparece mais do que devia. A intenção até pode ser boa mas a médio prazo é contraproducente.

Ainda assim o problema é significativo.



bandevelugo disse:


> A única questão que falta responder é a seguinte: há limites para a utilização dos recursos naturais do planeta? Certamente, mas de difícil resposta para os próximos 30 ou 50 anos (nunca mais acabam de descobrir novas jazidas de petróleo e de gás natural).



A questão é outra: Será que a descoberta de novas reservas compensa o declínio das atuais tendo em conta o contínuo crescimento da procura?

Desde já antecipo-me, escrevendo que o maior aumento da oferta veio do tal xisto dos EUA que não é sustentável a longo prazo (os poços até esgotam-se mais depressa do que os convencionais). A indústria está-se a focar na produção em detrimento dos investidores que continuam a ver (a maioria d)as empresas no 'vermelho'. E o preço do petróleo é irrelevante porque as despesas com os fornecedores também aumentam (camiões com água, químicos e areia). Em suma, há uma positividade irrealista associada ao xisto e são >8 milhões de barris por dia que estão longe de estar assegurados.



bandevelugo disse:


> É assustador, ninguém sabe responder, mas o planeta recuperou de catástrofes bem piores no passado, isso é certo. Levou milhares ou milhões de anos, mas recuperou até à situação atual (incluindo a perda de espécies provocada pelas últimas glaciações).



Isso para 'nós' é irrelevante porque a humanidade ou não presenciou os maiores desastres que se tem conhecimento ou (quando aplicável) fê-lo em números muito inferiores. O típico citadino não faz a mínima como sobreviver na natureza sem nada 



bandevelugo disse:


> Sou dos que têm fé (é isso mesmo, fé) na capacidade regeneradora do planeta e, sobretudo, na capacidade humana de gerar tecnologia que ultrapasse os problemas atuais, incluindo a inevitável poluição e depleção de recursos naturais que decorre do crescimento populacional e da melhoria do nível de vida nos países pobres - mas posso estar errado!



Quanto a isso... dá-me exemplos de tecnologia que resolveram problemas existenciais e/ou de larga escala? Os OGM's, por exemplo, (que vão acabar por ser mais aberrações do que já são) não acabaram com a necessidade de mais terra nem cessaram a agricultura intensiva que muito dano faz aos solos.

Se calhar a 'tecnologia', se e quando for criada, pode não ser tão salvadora como se pensa.


----------



## rokleon (18 Jun 2019 às 09:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito interessante essa imagem. Que "linha" tão bem marcada!


Verdade! Eles já alteraram a descrição da imagem com a resposta: "hail swath", ou seja, faixa de granizo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2019 às 12:56)

A nova versão do GFS, é ainda mais "burra" que a anterior. 






Depois vai-se a ver e nada.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (18 Jun 2019 às 14:58)

Não sei se já aqui foi partilhada a notícia:
 Kuwait atinge os 63ºC.

https://news.culturacolectiva.com/m...j4o4e9mBx6SWEJBmDhecsFExjzGkV0q0HIFZRp0mKWgLY


----------



## belem (18 Jun 2019 às 15:18)

63ºC ao sol, porque à sombra foram 52,2ºc.
São os valores medidos à sombra que contam para os registos oficiais... Ainda assim, muito calor (mas não chegou ao recorde mundial, como dizem na notícia).


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2019 às 16:17)

A foto é 'falsa'  https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/cars-melting-in-arizona-heat-wave/


----------



## srr (18 Jun 2019 às 16:30)

A passar noutras redes socias :

Sismo no Japão e Alerta Tsumami.


----------



## Leiga (18 Jun 2019 às 17:07)

Boa tarde... Sou só eu que vejo as previsões de precipitação do GFS completamente tontas??? (acho que o meu pc está a dar o berro... só pode!!)


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2019 às 18:38)

*Escassez de chuva pode deixar Portugal como o norte de África*

Este tipo de notícia não é propriamente novo aqui 

Para os interessados, há um relatório (infelizmente com alguns anos mas tenta ser abrangente) sobre este assunto  https://www.dni.gov/files/documents/climate2030_north_africa.pdf

Para a malta que faz sempre comparações com Marrocos, o cenário também não é grande coisa nos últimos anos.


----------



## belem (18 Jun 2019 às 19:51)

Jornalismo sensacionalista, no seu melhor.

E normalmente não há duas, sem três... A ver quando aparece a terceira (do dia).

PS: Completamente a favor de uma atitude cuidadosa com o uso da água no nosso país (aliás já falei neste assunto, há vários anos atrás e durante fases bem chuvosas), mas comparar a realidade de Marrocos com o nosso país, nestes termos, é um bocado exagerado... E o clima é uma realidade dinâmica, provavelmente menos estável do que muitos pensam. 
O clima em Marrocos, não vai estabilizar, para o clima de Portugal aquecer. e ficar parecido com o de Marrocos.
A não ser que se esteja a projetar o clima de Portugal no futuro, e compará-lo com o clima atual de Marrocos, mas mesmo aí, cuidado com isso!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2019 às 20:06)

Leiga disse:


> Boa tarde... Sou só eu que vejo as previsões de precipitação do GFS completamente tontas??? (acho que o meu pc está a dar o berro... só pode!!)



Já ontem também reparei nisso, o mapa fica inalterado, enquanto vai mudando correctamente o dia, e a hora de saída.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jun 2019 às 20:34)

Tenho o grande pressentimento que esta chuva conservará algum combustível a Norte, e quando vier o calor a sério, haverá um desastre como aquele que ocorreu na Grécia no ano passado. É que as condições são estranhamente semelhantes...


----------



## Marco pires (18 Jun 2019 às 21:35)

aquilo que eu posso dizer e a nivel de gosto pessoal como balanço deste mês de junho, é que tem sido um sonho e dos melhores meses de junho que tenho memória.
apenas falha na questão da chuva, mas mesmo assim não tem estado ausente na totalidade e as temperaturas estão mesmo como eu gosto, por mim bem podia seguir assim até ao fim do verão.


----------



## bandevelugo (19 Jun 2019 às 00:33)

Orion disse:


> Verdade e já escrevi muita vez contra esse tipo de coisas que aparece mais do que devia. A intenção até pode ser boa mas a médio prazo é contraproducente.
> 
> Ainda assim o problema é significativo.
> 
> ...



Caro Orion, cito apenas um exemplo: hoje a tecnologia de produção agrícola "intensiva", desenvolvida após a segunda guerra mundial, é o que nos aguenta a todos e - ao contrário do que refere - danifica os solos muito menos que no início do século 20. Nada mais evidente que o Midwest americano, onde a produtividade da produção de milho literalmente disparou!

https://www.agry.purdue.edu/ext/corn/news/timeless/images/CornYieldTrend_US.gif

E, com todas estas alterações climáticas, secas brutais e etc., tem ouvido falar em "dust bowls" (como na década de 1930, antes da chamada "REVOLUÇÃO VERDE" que eu aprendi no secundário, ou sequer alguns problemas relevantes de erosão ou contaminação de solos agrícolas? Eu não.

E a evolução tecnológica na agricultura não tem parado, há um número especial da National Geographic sobre isso há 1 anos ou 2 atrás, espetacular.

Reforço novamente: é por causa disso que (a grande maioria dos 7,7 mil milhões) estamos todos satisfeitos e de barriga (relativamente) cheia, exceto nalgumas regiões do mundo que tardam a "endireitar" (por exemplo, a África Subsariana).


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Jun 2019 às 08:57)

Bom dia

Por enquanto a anomalia de temperatura máxima deste mês anda em torno dos - 3c.
Hoje e amanhã as temperaturas ainda devem andar algo abaixo da média.. Mas depois a partir daí teremos pelo menos na região sul temperaturas cerca de 1 a 2 c acima da média que ajudarao a diminuir a anomalia!!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2019 às 23:32)

*Re: Precipitação nas Cartas do GFS*
A NOAA mudou o produto de precipitação do GFS e ainda não houve oportunidade de adaptar esse novo produto às cartas, porque dá um pouco de trabalho, mas dentro dos próximos dias deverá estar resolvido.


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2019 às 14:59)

bandevelugo disse:


> E, com todas estas alterações climáticas, secas brutais e etc., tem ouvido falar em "dust bowls" (como na década de 1930, antes da chamada "REVOLUÇÃO VERDE" que eu aprendi no secundário, ou sequer alguns problemas relevantes de erosão ou contaminação de solos agrícolas? Eu não.



Apesar de não ocorrerem semelhantes eventos em países 'ricos' a erosão dos solos continua a ser bastante severa. Em países pobres e secos a desertificação é ainda pior (ex: região do Sahel). Já em países pobres e húmido (ex: Indonésia), só se cultiva palmeiras. Em ambos os casos não há solução realisticamente implementável a curto prazo (de vez em quando há tentativas). É importante mencionar que os países 'ricos' fazem muito _outsourcing_. Na Europa não se corta tanta árvore como antigamente e paralelamente também se implementou políticas de reflorestação. Contudo, qual foi a solução encontrada para satisfazer a contínua procura por madeira? Cortar em países corruptos e com pouca vigilância ambiental.

Se calhar é o teu inerente otimismo que te faz crer, sem fundamento, que o mundo tem alguns problemas mas está estável e que inevitavelmente vai melhorar. Já eu, (pessimista ou realista?) só consigo chegar à conclusão de que a melhoria da qualidade de vida dos humanos está a ser assente numa devastação ambiental gradual e em muitos casos irreversível. Para mim não faz muito sentido pensar que o planeta estará recuperado daqui a milhões de anos. É uma autodesculpabilização irracional.

Novamente, a maior parte do mundo é pobre e é bem possível que nunca cheguem a ter a riqueza necessária para minimizar ou resolver os problemas (que se acumulam gradualmente mas o colapso geralmente é rápido). Um exemplo, entre tantos outros possíveis, aqui.


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2019 às 17:13)

Tendo em conta o tempo que por 'aí' vai ficar, a região depressionária merecia um nome. Nasir ou Otto será o nome atribuído pela Universidade de Berlim.






Por agora está previsto que apareçam alguns núcleos secundários.


----------



## nmcbs84 (20 Jun 2019 às 18:08)

Viva Pessoal,

Alguém me consegue auxiliar se no dia 23 e 24 poderá haver a hipotese de ter acumulados de precipitação superiores a 8mm na zona da Beira Alta/Douro Superior?
Neste momento para a minha zona estão previstos 5,5mm para dia 23 (no tempo.pt). Existem oscilações entre modelos. A localidade é Sebadelhe.
Obrigado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2019 às 13:29)

*Verão chega hoje. Previsões afastam calor sufocante até final de agosto*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/c...ate-final-de-agosto?ref=HP_PrimeirosDestaques

Agora estou confuso, não vinha aí um Verão tórrido e afinal já não vem.  Também vindo do Accuweather já era expectável ser fake, se eles todos os anos prevêem o Inverno mais frio dos últimos 100 anos mas ainda não acertaram. 

Se, eu disser, todos os anos, que o próximo ano hidrológico vai ter água pelas barbas, algum ano devo acertar. 

Certo, é que as previsões mensais do ECM não colocam nada de muito anómalo até 20 de Julho, por isso, o tempo vai continuar sereno e talvez dada a sinóptica um pouco mais quente no Sotavento Algarvio devido ao fluxo de NW como é mais normal nestas situações.


----------



## rozzo (21 Jun 2019 às 13:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Verão chega hoje. Previsões afastam calor sufocante até final de agosto*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/c...ate-final-de-agosto?ref=HP_PrimeirosDestaques
> 
> ...



Com as previsões meio "apocalípticas" do calor na Europa para a semana a tenderem para cair agora mais em Espanha e França (segundo as últimas saídas dos principais modelos) os tipos do AccuWeather ainda acabam a escapar de boa a uma das frases que vinha nessa previsão:

"_The heat will begin in June across the Iberian Peninsula before spreading north and eastward throughout the summer months._"


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2019 às 15:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Também vindo do Accuweather já era expectável ser fake, se eles todos os anos prevêem o Inverno mais frio dos últimos 100 anos mas ainda não acertaram.



De certeza que são eles a prever isso?



rozzo disse:


> Com as previsões meio "apocalípticas" do calor na Europa para a semana a tenderem para cair agora mais em Espanha e França (segundo as últimas saídas dos principais modelos) os tipos do AccuWeather ainda acabam a escapar de boa a uma das frases que vinha nessa previsão:
> 
> "_The heat will begin in June across the Iberian Peninsula before spreading north and eastward throughout the summer months._"





> High temperatures in excess of 38 C (100 F) will be possible from northern France, Belgium and Netherlands into Poland, Slovakia and Hungary.
> 
> "High temperatures may reach 40 C (104 F) in parts of southern and eastern France from July into early August," AccuWeather Meteorologist Tyler Roys said.








Continua a ser uma previsão absurdamente arriscada e não deve corresponder à realidade.

Entretanto, a Europa de leste está (e vai continuar) a torrar   https://hungarytoday.hu/record-high-temperature-budapest-hungary/


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Jun 2019 às 15:58)

Em relação a essa previsão isso faz uma mistura das previsões sazonais do início de Maio do eurosip.. Com o falhanço que todos estamos a assistir... Onde se transformou um Junho extremamente quente em fresco. 
No que toca a médio prazo tudo muito incerto ainda... Mas o ecm que costuma até ser o mais modesto de todos é o mais quente neste momento, pois basta a cut off ir mais para oeste e depois para sul... E o calor que já esteve previsto ir para leste de Espanha é França... Vir para aqui.. 
Estamos a falar de ISO que no interior da pi ronda os 28 a 30c.
Mas se a depressão evoluir para leste ou sueste levamos tempo fresco. 
Finalizando não me parece que o verão seja fresco.


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2019 às 16:11)

Não deve faltar muito para o @RedeMeteo desesperar


----------



## Tonton (21 Jun 2019 às 17:24)

*INÍCIO DO VERÃO NO CONTINENTE E NA EUROPA*

Informação Meteorológica
Comunicado válido entre 2019-06-21 14:38 e 2019-06-25 23:59
INÍCIO DO VERÃO NO CONTINENTE E NA EUROPA
Neste início de verão, o estado do tempo no Continente será condicionada pela aproximação e passagem de ondulações frontais até dia 25 de junho.A partir do final da tarde de sábado, dia 22 de junho, prevê-se períodos de chuva no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego, estendendo-se às restantes regiões do Norte e Centro a partir da manhã de domingo. Para dias 24 e 25, prevê-se também a possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação na região Sul. A partir de quarta-feira dia 26, prevê-se a diminuição da probabilidade de ocorrência de precipitação.No sábado as temperaturas máximas estarão próximas dos valores médios para o mês de junho, prevendo-se valores entre 20 e 25°C na faixa costeira ocidental, podendo chegar a valores de 30/35 °C nas regiões do interior. Para os dias 23 e 24 prevê -se uma descida da temperatura máxima para valores entre 20 a 25°C na generalidade do território, atingindo valores entre 25 a 30°C no interior da região Sul e Beira Baixa. A partir de dia 25 prevê-se novamente uma subida gradual da temperatura máxima em todo o território.Em geral, as previsões meteorológicas para os meses seguintes ao mês atual têm baixo grau de confiança. Em particular, para a Península Ibérica, as previsões para os meses de julho e agosto de 2019 não apresentam qualquer sinal para a precipitação. Para a temperatura do ar, as previsões apresentam um sinal forte para a Europa de leste, o que não acontece para a Europa Ocidental, onde o nível de incerteza é elevado. Assim, na Europa de leste há tendência para temperaturas acima do normal nos próximos dois meses, em particular para o mês de Julho. Aconselha-se o acompanhamento das atualizações deste comunicado durante os próximos dias.
Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emi tidos consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa Sex, 21 Jun 2019 14:38:58


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Jun 2019 às 22:58)

Orion disse:


> Não deve faltar muito para o @RedeMeteo desesperar


a sorte é que la para dia 1 poderemos ter finalmente o tipico calor Alentejano


----------



## bandevelugo (22 Jun 2019 às 01:20)

Orion disse:


> Apesar de não ocorrerem semelhantes eventos em países 'ricos' a erosão dos solos continua a ser bastante severa. Em países pobres e secos a desertificação é ainda pior (ex: região do Sahel). Já em países pobres e húmido (ex: Indonésia), só se cultiva palmeiras. Em ambos os casos não há solução realisticamente implementável a curto prazo (de vez em quando há tentativas). É importante mencionar que os países 'ricos' fazem muito _outsourcing_. Na Europa não se corta tanta árvore como antigamente e paralelamente também se implementou políticas de reflorestação. Contudo, qual foi a solução encontrada para satisfazer a contínua procura por madeira? Cortar em países corruptos e com pouca vigilância ambiental.
> 
> Se calhar é o teu inerente otimismo que te faz crer, sem fundamento, que o mundo tem alguns problemas mas está estável e que inevitavelmente vai melhorar. Já eu, (pessimista ou realista?) só consigo chegar à conclusão de que a melhoria da qualidade de vida dos humanos está a ser assente numa devastação ambiental gradual e em muitos casos irreversível. Para mim não faz muito sentido pensar que o planeta estará recuperado daqui a milhões de anos. É uma autodesculpabilização irracional.
> 
> Novamente, a maior parte do mundo é pobre e é bem possível que nunca cheguem a ter a riqueza necessária para minimizar ou resolver os problemas (que se acumulam gradualmente mas o colapso geralmente é rápido). Um exemplo, entre tantos outros possíveis, aqui.



Mais uma vez muito obrigado pelas notas e pelo link da erosão na Europa, que é interessantíssimo.

Porém, não me expliquei bem: não tenho dúvidas, e disse-o, que o crescimento populacional e o aumento do nível de vida médio dos habitantes da Terra (com milhares de milhões por exemplo a sair da pobreza extrema nas últimas décadas) e com o aumento gradual da esperança de vida, é obviamente _insustentável_ no quadro atual. Daí eu defender que isso só vai ser ultrapassado com "saltos tecnológicos", nomeadamente ao nível da energia (libertando-nos dos hidrocarbonetos fósseis, por exemplo) ou da possibilidade de acesso a matérias-primas noutros planetas.

Depois temos outras questões relevantes, que ressaltam dos links que mandaste: então e o "custo de oportunidade" e a avaliação do "custo-benefício"? É que na questão da erosão avaliar uma perda de produção agrícola a ela devida de 0,43% (em valor, e com outros custos externos associados) parece-me mais um daqueles artigos passa assustar o povo menos informado: é que o aumento da produtividade internanual "come" e ultrapassa essas perdas, por isso é que há mais alimentos para todos - mesmo com as brutais perdas e desperdícios  desde o campo até depois das refeições...

E erosão sempre a houve - é uma consequência natural de muitos processos naturais: como não seria a erosão na pré-história, em que enormes incêndios (também) destruíam vastas áreas arborizadas a partir de causas naturais (raios)? As bacias hidrográficas têm de ter certos níveis "naturais" mínimos de erosão, para todo o sistema funcionar corretamente.

E o mesmo se aplica ao DDT: é um veneno temível, mas produziu efeitos espetaculares na qualidade de vida dos _nossos avós e pais_, salvando centenas de milhões de pessoas em todo o mundo (nalguns países ainda salva). Morrem pessoas devido ao seu uso no passado? Certamente. Serão centenas de milhões? Julgo que não. E quem é que anda a remexer nos lodos dos lagos florestais de Nova Brunsvique? - Abraço!


----------



## vitamos (22 Jun 2019 às 14:41)

Estou a passar mini férias no interior alentejano. E, se dúvidas tivesse, agora tenho a certeza do que é o Alentejo real...

- Ontem e sobretudo hoje está calor. Do bom!  Já deu para piscina, já deu para boa esplanada à noite de t-shirt!
- Falei com comerciantes contentes! Não falta gente, o turismo vai bem! Há mais gente na rua assim do que com dias de 40o em que tudo para.
-Hoje já tive o luxo matinal de fazer 6km s pé e dar 5 euros para ver um monumento. O turismo mais uma vez agradece. Embora ainda tenha suado bem (a senhora do balcão de recepção olhou para mim como se fosse um alien enquanto eu escorria suor...) fiz o que nunca teria feito se tivesse um dia absurdo de calor.
- Se prefiro isto ao que me aconteceu há 2 anos junto ao Alqueva onde tive de pedir ajuda a uma albergaria por quebra súbita de tensão... Sem dúvida. Daqui a pouco já vou sentir esse prazer numa piscina. Certamente que quem trabalha no campo também preferirá isso. 


O resto... Converseta...


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jun 2019 às 15:33)

RedeMeteo disse:


> a sorte é que la para dia 1 poderemos ter finalmente o tipico calor Alentejano


Calado, ganhavas mais! E desculpa usar esta expressão mas estes posts são do mais ridículo que pode haver. 
Desde quando é que ter temperaturas superiores a 40ºC é uma sorte? Por amor de deus. Pensa um bocado antes de dizeres estas barbaridades, pois, é um favor que, pelo menos a mim, me fazes. São temperaturas que fazem parte do nosso clima, mas não são típicas e tal como disse no meu último post, neste tópico, só trazem consequências. Sinceramente, vives no interior Alentejano como eu e não sei qual é gosto de ter tais temperaturas. Estou habituado, é verdade, mas é super desagradável, sendo que nem nas piscinas, etc se está bem. 
Caso se concretizem as temperaturas que tu tanto desejas (e eu espero que não) estou para ver se dás algum contributo ao fórum ou se tens apenas conta aqui para te continuares a queixar do tempo que não está ao teu gosto.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jun 2019 às 15:46)

Já cansa, esta conversa das temperaturas superiores a 40°c, se não vierem ainda bem, pois nem para agricultura ou animais tais temperaturas trazem qualquer benefício e muito menos para quem trabalha ao ar livre.
Porque não emigram para o Kuwait ou Arábia Saudita?...


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2019 às 00:34)

Outra vez a mesma conversa... Não percebo o porque de andarem sempre a espicaçar o rapaz, se ele gosta de calor, deixem-no gostar! Há certos comentários que são desnecessários, muitos dos comentários dele poderiam também ser evitados, mas depois vejo aqui com cada coisa... Vou perdendo o entusiasmo que sempre senti nesta comunidade. Ainda bem que não temos poder sobre a natureza! Uns querem calor, outros querem chuva, outros frio...


----------



## Tonton (23 Jun 2019 às 00:48)

remember disse:


> Outra vez a mesma conversa... Não percebo o porque de andarem sempre a espicaçar o rapaz, se ele gosta de calor, deixem-no gostar! Há certos comentários que são desnecessários, muitos dos comentários dele poderiam também ser evitados, mas depois vejo aqui com cada coisa... Vou perdendo o entusiasmo que sempre senti nesta comunidade. Ainda bem que não temos poder sobre a natureza! Uns querem calor, outros querem chuva, outros frio...



Desculpa lá, mas não entendo o teu entusiasmo perdido... 
Ele há calor e calor, o que ele deseja é um verdadeiro inferno que não faz bem a nada nem a ninguém. 
Uma coisa são preferências pessoais inofensivas (um pouco mais ou menos quente ou frio, mais ou menos chuvoso...) , outra coisa é andar sempre aqui a suspirar disparatadamente por condições meteorológicas extremas e prejudiciais!!!


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2019 às 01:07)

Tonton disse:


> Desculpa lá, mas não entendo o teu entusiasmo perdido...
> Ele há calor e calor, o que ele deseja é um verdadeiro inferno que não faz bem a nada nem a ninguém.
> Uma coisa são preferências pessoais inofensivas (um pouco mais ou menos quente ou frio, mais ou menos chuvoso...) , outra coisa é andar sempre aqui a suspirar disparatadamente por condições meteorológicas extremas e prejudiciais!!!



O entusiasmo perdido é mesmo devido a este tipo de "ataques" e zangas estúpidas, só porque o "outro" pode ter um(a) gosto/visão diferente do(a) meu/minha...


----------



## Luis Martins (23 Jun 2019 às 01:38)

bandevelugo disse:


> Mais uma vez muito obrigado pelas notas e pelo link da erosão na Europa, que é interessantíssimo.
> 
> Porém, não me expliquei bem: não tenho dúvidas, e disse-o, que o crescimento populacional e o aumento do nível de vida médio dos habitantes da Terra (com milhares de milhões por exemplo a sair da pobreza extrema nas últimas décadas) e com o aumento gradual da esperança de vida, é obviamente _insustentável_ no quadro atual. Daí eu defender que isso só vai ser ultrapassado com "saltos tecnológicos", nomeadamente ao nível da energia (libertando-nos dos hidrocarbonetos fósseis, por exemplo) ou da possibilidade de acesso a matérias-primas noutros planetas.
> 
> ...


 Com a explosão demográfica que existe em certas partes do mundo  vai ser impossivel ao planeta gerar recursos para todos . Ou começamos a baixar a população mundial ou o que nos espera não são só as alterações climaticas , elas vão é acelerar o fim do mundo como o conheçemos . Quando começar a escassear o comer e a água é que vao ser elas. Com as alterações climaticas , as regiões que hoje em dia são grandes produtoras de cereal vão virar deserto e com a seca que virá atrás , aliada á metereologia extrema que o aquecimento do mar vai causar , a população humana vai diminuir mas nao vai ser por corte na natalidade . Ou fazemos algo realmente revolucionario , ou vamos direito ao desastre .


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2019 às 04:08)

remember disse:


> O entusiasmo perdido é mesmo devido a este tipo de "ataques" e zangas estúpidas, só porque o "outro" pode ter um(a) gosto/visão diferente do(a) meu/minha...


Tal como o @Tonton referiu, uma coisa é ter gosto pelo calor, frio etc, outra é desejar temperaturas prejudicais para o ser humano e que trazem graves consequências sendo que, temos mais que exemplos disso no passado.
Respeito completamente o gosto de cada um, mas desta vez não me consegui conter porque simplesmente não acho normal alguém dizer que ter temperaturas acima dos 40 graus é uma sorte. Eu também gosto de calor (na altura certa) mas há limites, como é óbvio! Felizmente, e tal como disseste anteriormente, ninguém manda na meteorologia.


----------



## bandevelugo (23 Jun 2019 às 12:14)

Luis Martins disse:


> Com a explosão demográfica que existe em certas partes do mundo  vai ser impossivel ao planeta gerar recursos para todos . Ou começamos a baixar a população mundial ou o que nos espera não são só as alterações climaticas , elas vão é acelerar o fim do mundo como o conheçemos . Quando começar a escassear o comer e a água é que vao ser elas. Com as alterações climaticas , as regiões que hoje em dia são grandes produtoras de cereal vão virar deserto e com a seca que virá atrás , aliada á metereologia extrema que o aquecimento do mar vai causar , a população humana vai diminuir mas nao vai ser por corte na natalidade . Ou fazemos algo realmente revolucionario , ou vamos direito ao desastre .



A questão nem é a do crescimento populacional, muito "pior" é o do aumento substancial do nível de vida de centenas ou milhares de milhões de pessoas, para terem standards similares aos nossos, no mundo ocidental. Isso é que consome recursos naturais.

Alguém aqui defende que as populações dos países pobres não tentem sair da miséria?

Podemos sempre fazer como alguns propõem: rebaixar voluntariamente o nosso nível de vida nos países desenvolvidos para não gastarmos tantos recursos, há muitos que defendem isso seriamente desde os anos 60.

Mas não me parece que haja muitos voluntários: quem é que quer largar o telemóvel ou o computador e deixar de escrevinhar no meteopt? Assim o ampas62 não tinha que se preocupar com a nova mina de lítio em Covas...

Quanto às "regiões que hoje em dia são grandes produtoras de cereal vão virar deserto", outras haverá que são hoje frias e se tornarão grandes produtoras de cereais (ou qualquer outro tipo de cultura mais produtiva), os modelos dão isso - tem é que se fazer as contas...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jun 2019 às 12:39)

Mesmo não sendo 40ºC, para o Interior está previsto imenso calor. Para mim, tudo acima de 34ºC é demasiado quente.
E é isto que está previsto para Portugal para o final do mês:




Até o GFS está a ficar como o ECMWF:





Algo me diz que estas temperaturas que tivemos em junho têm os dias contados, especialmente para quem vive no Interior... 

Previsão mensal para Mourão (Accuweather):


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2019 às 12:47)

essa temperatura aqui na minha zona é normalíssima, não vou sentir muita diferença, claro na minha zona, mas ainda bem que é assim, "ainda bem" porque pelo menos não vamos aos 40ºC da europa, este tempo mais fresco tem sabido muito bem, se essas temperaturas viessem para cá já sei que a minha zona passava logo dos 40ºC e passar dos chuviscos de hoje para 40ºC+ ia ser dose


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jun 2019 às 13:40)

Luis Martins disse:


> Com a explosão demográfica que existe em certas partes do mundo  vai ser impossivel ao planeta gerar recursos para todos . Ou começamos a baixar a população mundial ou o que nos espera não são só as alterações climaticas , elas vão é acelerar o fim do mundo como o conheçemos . Quando começar a escassear o comer e a água é que vao ser elas. Com as alterações climaticas , as regiões que hoje em dia são grandes produtoras de cereal vão virar deserto e com a seca que virá atrás , aliada á metereologia extrema que o aquecimento do mar vai causar , a população humana vai diminuir mas nao vai ser por corte na natalidade . Ou fazemos algo realmente revolucionario , ou vamos direito ao desastre .


Isso da subida da temperatura produzir "desertos" é em grande parte mito. Claro que há regiões como a nossa (ou a Califórnia, por exemplo) que têm um aumento das secas com o aumento da temperatura, mas em geral a tendência é para o aumento de áreas temperadas e que deem para a agricultura nas proximidades dos pólos. Aliás, a descida das temperatuas é que tem tendência a produzir tempo mais seco em média, como se vê nas recentes idades do gelo que tivemos. E atenção que eu não estou a defender isso como uma boa solução, estou apenas a constatar um facto


----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2019 às 20:03)

a onda de calor esperada pode fazer parar a produção de energia elétrica em várias centrais nucleares da frança, da zona central e oeste.

pode ser necessário produzir mais em países não afetados como é o caso de portugal que terá uma oportunidade de exportar.


----------



## bandevelugo (23 Jun 2019 às 23:41)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso da subida da temperatura produzir "desertos" é em grande parte mito. Claro que há regiões como a nossa (ou a Califórnia, por exemplo) que têm um aumento das secas com o aumento da temperatura, mas em geral a tendência é para o aumento de áreas temperadas e que deem para a agricultura nas proximidades dos pólos. Aliás, a descida das temperatuas é que tem tendência a produzir tempo mais seco em média, como se vê nas recentes idades do gelo que tivemos. E atenção que eu não estou a defender isso como uma boa solução, estou apenas a constatar um facto



N_Fig, depois de ler o teu post comecei a matutar... e como seriam as secas em PT e na Califórnia nos séculos passados? Estamos numa fase seca ou húmida? O que apanhei (só na net) é deveras interessante:

- Pelos vistos, o século 20 foi "anormalmente húmido" na Califórnia, e por isso eles não estarão tanto a passar por uma "seca severa", mas sim a regressar aos padrões "normais" do passado... “_The past 150 years have been unusually wet when viewed over the past 2000 years, so the 20th century was a wetter century,..." https://mavensnotebook.com/2014/11/03/paleoclimate/ ;
_
- Ao que parece, as secas no século 18 em PT estiveram ao mesmo nível das dos dias que correm _"The strong precipitation variability detected in the 18th century in Portugal and described in section 4 appears to be comparable to that observed under current climate conditions."_ Este estudo é simplesmente espetacular: avaliam a persistência das secas através da frequência de... procissões paroquiais a pedir chuva!!!!! https://www.researchgate.net/publication/317339628_18th_century_droughts_in_Portugal 

A realidade é muito mais complexa do que a querem pintar.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Jun 2019 às 07:43)

Agreste disse:


> a onda de calor esperada pode fazer parar a produção de energia elétrica em várias centrais nucleares da frança, da zona central e oeste.
> 
> pode ser necessário produzir mais em países não afetados como é o caso de portugal que terá uma oportunidade de exportar.


Mas as saídas hoje até estão bastante interessantes com pela primeira vez a iso 20 a visitar nos. Assim sendo para as regiões do interior teremos já a partir de quinta temperaturas superiores a 33c na quinta feira!!
Mas a partir de sexta feira as temperaturas poderão já superar os 36 a 37c


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2019 às 16:59)




----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2019 às 17:06)

47º


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2019 às 21:16)

@RedeMeteo bem sei que pelo GFS podes ter 40º, mas os 46º espanhóis não são irresistíveis? 

Apesar de não há muito tempo tempo ter indicado 50º, a antiga versão do modelo ficou bem mais enfadonha


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2019 às 21:32)




----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2019 às 13:27)

Um delírio do GFS, com a ISO 31ºC a fazer uma visita


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jun 2019 às 22:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um delírio do GFS, com a ISO 31ºC a fazer uma visita



Não sei se te lembras, mas o GFS tem ficado mais perto da realidade nas últimas semanas. É bem possível que venha o calor a meio de junho, e é o que dizem as previsões a longo prazo desde há um mês, como esta: 
https://m.accuweather.com/pt/pt/faro/273190/july-weather/273190


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Jun 2019 às 22:38)

Este verão anda com vontade de vir a ser idêntico ao ano passado e quanto ao Outono neste momento por todos os modelos numa previsão demasiado longínqua e que seja seco e algo quente.


----------



## squidward (1 Jul 2019 às 04:20)

ou seja, isto todos os anos agora tem sido uma copia.
É pena não haver nenhuma copia de 2011, isso é que era de valor.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Jul 2019 às 15:59)

no inverno nao tivemos inverno, agora no verão nao temos verão. nao há paciencia para isto este ano


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jul 2019 às 16:28)

squidward disse:


> ou seja, isto todos os anos agora tem sido uma copia.
> É pena não haver nenhuma copia de 2011, isso é que era de valor.


Que teve 2011 assim de tão especial? Até me parece em grande parte uma fotocópia de 2017, até tivemos os mesmos 3 meses (abril, maio e outubro) escaldantes


----------



## Fantkboy (1 Jul 2019 às 17:12)

O que eu vejo nos modelos é mais do mesmo.
Um Forrobodó  de "Gotas Frias" a Noroeste de PT com fluxo de Norte a trazer tempo Ameno / Frio. Segundo a futurologia dos Modelos meteorológicos (Gfs e ECMWF) é para  continuar .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jul 2019 às 17:31)

Fantkboy disse:


> O que eu vejo nos modelos é mais do mesmo.
> Um Forrobodó  de "Gotas Frias" a Noroeste de PT com fluxo de Norte a trazer tempo Ameno / Frio. Segundo a futurologia dos Modelos meteorológicos (Gfs e ECMWF) é para  continuar .


----------



## squidward (1 Jul 2019 às 17:51)

N_Fig disse:


> Que teve 2011 assim de tão especial? Até me parece em grande parte uma fotocópia de 2017, até tivemos os mesmos 3 meses (abril, maio e outubro) escaldantes


numa palavra: Trovoadas.


----------



## squidward (1 Jul 2019 às 17:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Que teve 2011 assim de tão especial? Até me parece em grande parte uma fotocópia de 2017, até tivemos os mesmos 3 meses (abril, maio e outubro) escaldantes


numa palavra: Trovoadas.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jul 2019 às 17:57)

squidward disse:


> numa palavra: Trovoadas.


Lembro-me de bastantes trovoadas em maio, e algumas em abril, para além daquele festival de granizo no final de abril em Lisboa, sendo que aqui na Figueira também tenho ideia de algum granizo em maio
Mas não deixa de ter sido um ano seco e chato, com as mesmas temperaturas de abril a outubro, com muito calor fora de época e um verão ameno, e se bem me lembro, com mais dias acima dos 30ºC em abril e maio que no verão inteiro cá na Figueira, o que foi completamente aberrante


----------



## remember (1 Jul 2019 às 18:46)

Fantkboy disse:


> O que eu vejo nos modelos é mais do mesmo.
> Um Forrobodó  de "Gotas Frias" a Noroeste de PT com fluxo de Norte a trazer tempo Ameno / Frio. Segundo a futurologia dos Modelos meteorológicos (Gfs e ECMWF) é para  continuar .


Este ano promete ser o ano da areia lol para ir para a praia, só se for para comer areia  só nortada, uns dias que mal chove, mas valia descarregar para aí xD



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jul 2019 às 19:04)

Alguém me explica porque é que o boletim meteorológico da RTP é tão cinzentão?...má comunicação e má dicção ...enfim, os senhores que apresentam até parece que percebem do que estão a falar, mas é tão maçador e com falta de detalhe e de intenção, que não dá vontade de ver!. RTP, aprende por favor com a RTVE, que o faz primorosamente e de forma informal mas muito profissional! O que temos agora dá vontade de qualquer um mudar de canal assim que começa.


----------



## JCARL (1 Jul 2019 às 19:54)

jamestorm disse:


> Alguém me explica porque é que o boletim meteorológico da RTP é tão cinzentão?...má comunicação e má dicção ...enfim, os senhores que apresentam até parece que percebem do que estão a falar, mas é tão maçador e com falta de detalhe e de intenção, que não dá vontade de ver!. RTP, aprende por favor com a RTVE, que o faz primorosamente e de forma informal mas muito profissional! O que temos agora dá vontade de qualquer um mudar de canal assim que começa.


Depende dos meteorologistas de serviço. Há pelo menos dois, que fazem uma explicação das condições meteorológicas presentes e previstas muito interessantes, com as cartas de análise frontal.


----------



## Marco pires (1 Jul 2019 às 22:27)

Fantkboy disse:


> O que eu vejo nos modelos é mais do mesmo.
> Um Forrobodó  de "Gotas Frias" a Noroeste de PT com fluxo de Norte a trazer tempo Ameno / Frio. Segundo a futurologia dos Modelos meteorológicos (Gfs e ECMWF) é para  continuar .




que óptimo, está um espectáculo este verão até ao momento


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jul 2019 às 00:50)

RedeMeteo disse:


> no inverno nao tivemos inverno, agora no verão nao temos verão. nao há paciencia para isto este ano


Totalmente de acordo.
Tem sido um total desastre os últimos tempos a nível meteorológico..
Tivemos um inverno fraco a nível de mínimas e neve.
O verão Por aqui esteve presente no final de maio 2 dias com temperaturas acima dos 32°c , de resto um desastre..
Pessoalmente espero que o agosto seja recompensador!


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jul 2019 às 15:51)

2011 foi de facto um ano brutal de trovoadas, acho que um pouco por todo o país. Por cá lembro-me de grandes eventos quase em todos os meses desse ano.


Grandes festivais eléctricos nesse ano por cá: 18 de maio, 21 de agosto e 26 de Outubro.


O de 2017 também gostei bastante. Mas muito longe do tal ano ainda assim.


Este ano para já está fraquinho, algum azar também, pois têm aparecido algumas cut-off's mas ficam sempre presas a NO, afetando apenas a Galiza.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jul 2019 às 17:40)

É impressão minha ou hoje o IPMA em geral sobrestimou as máxima de grande parte do país?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jul 2019 às 21:16)

Eu não entendo essa interpretação da "gota fria" sobre o noroeste da Península Ibérica durar bastante tempo. 

Pelo que eu vi nos modelos (ECMWF e GFS), a gota fria apenas deverá permanecer por aqui apenas até ao dia 8. A partir de dia 8, teremos uma ligeira subida das temperaturas e parece haver um certo padrão para temperaturas próximas ou ligeiramente acima do normal lá para os dias 11/12 de junho. 
De acordo com os modelos a longo prazo, esse padrão deverá continuar até ao fim do mês. Bom para quem quer ir à praia, mau para quem quer descansar.


----------



## Marco pires (3 Jul 2019 às 03:28)

ww.facebook.com/watch/?v=465941117121241


----------



## Fantkboy (3 Jul 2019 às 15:58)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu não entendo essa interpretação da "gota fria" sobre o noroeste da Península Ibérica durar bastante tempo.
> 
> Pelo que eu vi nos modelos (ECMWF e GFS), a gota fria apenas deverá permanecer por aqui apenas até ao dia 8. A partir de dia 8, teremos uma ligeira subida das temperaturas e parece haver um certo padrão para temperaturas próximas ou ligeiramente acima do normal lá para os dias 11/12 de junho.
> De acordo com os modelos a longo prazo, esse padrão deverá continuar até ao fim do mês. Bom para quem quer ir à praia, mau para quem quer descansar.



É o que o GFS tem insistido nestas ultimas Runs para o longo prazo, a permanência do atual padrão... embora desta, a Cutt Off modelada mais a sul  é deveras interessante para amantes de trovoada e temperaturas tropicais


----------



## Tonton (3 Jul 2019 às 17:15)

O IPMA já põe títulos à Correio da Manhã 

Temperatura máxima média de 24,73 ºC é muito frio????


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2019 às 17:34)

> O mês de junho de 2019 em Portugal continental classificou-se como muito frio em relação à temperatura do ar e normal em relação à precipitação.


http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...NHUNkH/cli_20190601_20190630_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Essa classificação de* muito frio* resulta da dimensão da anomalia e não dos próprios valores. Neste caso uma anomalia de -1,23ºC.


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2019 às 17:38)

Pessoalmente estou contra a atualização das médias. Num cenário em que se perspetiva um aquecimento progressivo, mas não necessariamente linear, a inclusão de anos mais quentes e recentes pode reduzir a anomalia positiva e induzir a malta em erro. 'O planeta já não está a aquecer muito'.

Médias muito antigas não têm a validade suficiente. A de '71-'00 parece-me razoável ficando as outras para consulta voluntária.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2019 às 17:56)

Tonton disse:


> O IPMA já põe títulos à Correio da Manhã
> 
> Temperatura máxima média de 24,73 ºC é muito frio????



Curioso, quando o IPMA coloca no mês tal foi muito quente aí não vejo ninguém a criticar o IPMA, por colocar um título à Correio da Manhã, agora o IPMA colocou um título "Junho foi muito frio" dizem logo que é um título à Correio da Manhã.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (3 Jul 2019 às 18:47)

*Mínimas de 1**1ºC/12ºC/13ºC em Portugal Continental

















Existem vários locais de Portugal que a temperatura máxima não vai passar dos 18-19ºC, principalmente no litoral. 
No interior, as temperaturas não deverão ultrapassar os 30ºC.



Mancha de nebulosidade a passar sobre Lisboa e Alto Alentejo às 15H*






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Resumindo, tempo agradável, com amplitude térmica até perto de 20ºC nas regiões do interior e baixa (5ºC ou menos) no litoral oeste e litoral norte.


----------



## Tonton (3 Jul 2019 às 22:01)

Dan disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...NHUNkH/cli_20190601_20190630_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
> 
> Essa classificação de* muito frio* resulta da dimensão da anomalia e não dos próprios valores. Neste caso uma anomalia de -1,23ºC.



Desde quando se pode classificar assim com frio/quente uma anomalia por si???
Não faz sentido nenhum porque a classificação é de temperaturas e não de anomalias!

"O mês de Junho de 2019 foi o 13º mais frio desde 1931 e o mais frio desde 2000", ridículo, menos quente era muito mais apropriado, científica e linguísticamente!



algarvio1980 disse:


> Curioso, quando o IPMA coloca no mês tal foi muito quente aí não vejo ninguém a criticar o IPMA, por colocar um título à Correio da Manhã, agora o IPMA colocou um título "Junho foi muito frio" dizem logo que é um título à Correio da Manhã.



E achas que 24ºC é muito frio?? 

Ao contrário, era como a média num mês de Inverno ser de 14ºC, ter 15 e tal e depois escrever "O mês foi muito quente"... aí também não estaria nada bem.


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2019 às 22:18)

Quente ou frio são conceitos relativos. 45ºC é mais frio que 52ºC, mas -2ºC é mais quente que -7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2019 às 22:44)

Tonton disse:


> Desde quando se pode classificar assim com frio/quente uma anomalia por si???
> Não faz sentido nenhum porque a classificação é de temperaturas e não de anomalias!
> 
> "O mês de Junho de 2019 foi o 13º mais frio desde 1931 e o mais frio desde 2000", ridículo, menos quente era muito mais apropriado, científica e linguísticamente!
> ...



Mas, quando comparamos se um mês é excepcionalmente frio, extremamente frio, muito frio, frio, normal, quente, muito quente, extremamente quente e excepcionalmente quente, não é a média que é importante para a classificação do mês, mas sim a anomalia existente nesse mês.

Um exemplo. O IPMA classificou Maio como um mês muito quente, *com uma anomalia +2.38ºC* e a média foi de 18.11ºC.

Ou seja, a média usada pelo IPMA em Maio tem por referência a normal climatológica 1971/2000, essa normal indica uma temperatura média de 15.73ºC, como existiu uma anomalia +2.38ºC é considerado muito quente.

Consideras 18.11ºC como sendo muito quente? Mas certo é que Maio foi muito quente e teve ondas de calor mas aí como as coisas estão mais explícitas não há confusão.


----------



## Tonton (3 Jul 2019 às 23:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas, quando comparamos se um mês é excepcionalmente frio, extremamente frio, muito frio, frio, normal, quente, muito quente, extremamente quente e excepcionalmente quente, não é a média que é importante para a classificação do mês, mas sim a anomalia existente nesse mês.
> 
> Um exemplo. O IPMA classificou Maio como um mês muito quente, *com uma anomalia +2.38ºC* e a média foi de 18.11ºC.
> 
> Consideras 18.11ºC como sendo muito quente? Mas certo é que Maio foi muito quente e teve ondas de calor mas aí como as coisas estão mais explícitas não há confusão.



Só me parece que as anomalias é que não se podem classificar em "quentes" quando são positivas e "frias" quando são negativas, é um grande disparate, porque o quente e o frio não têm nada a ver com os desvios, mas sim com os valores da temperatura em si.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jul 2019 às 01:24)

Tonton disse:


> Só me parece que as anomalias é que não se podem classificar em "quentes" quando são positivas e "frias" quando são negativas, é um grande disparate, porque o quente e o frio não têm nada a ver com os desvios, mas sim com os valores da temperatura em si.



Em meteorologia, 21°C em dezembro é extremamente quente e 21°C em julho é muito frio. Tem a ver com as anomalias em relação às médias mensais.

Uma coisa é o "frio" meteorológico, outra coisa é o "frio" humano. Um ser humano normal sem roupa aguenta muito bem sensações térmicas de 17°C a 28°C, sendo que o ponto ótimo deve andar à volta dos 22°C/24°C. Em geral, uma sensação térmica inferior a 9°C gera um stresse térmico de frio, enquanto uma sensação térmica superior a 32°C gera um stresse térmico de calor no corpo humano.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2019 às 11:02)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu não entendo essa interpretação da "gota fria" sobre o noroeste da Península Ibérica durar bastante tempo.





O termo "gota fria" já não se usa meteorologicamente e, aliás, estava associada a chuvas torrenciais...



Orion disse:


> Pessoalmente estou contra a atualização das médias. Num cenário em que se perspetiva um aquecimento progressivo, mas não necessariamente linear, a inclusão de anos mais quentes e recentes pode reduzir a anomalia positiva e induzir a malta em erro. 'O planeta já não está a aquecer muito'. Médias muito antigas não têm a validade suficiente. A de '71-'00 parece-me razoável ficando as outras para consulta voluntária.



Foi mais ou menos essa a minha ideia que levou-me a contrariar a existência da onda de calor no final de Maio no interior alentejano... Só a utilização de normais muito antigas é que se descortinou a existência dessa onda de calor.

No entanto, comparando *com dados deste século,* *Junho foi de facto muito frio* durante o meio do mês, relativamente ao normal pelo menos aqui no Alentejo (quando falo de frio refiro-me à diferença de valores entre os dados registados e a média para o mesmo período).


----------



## Raintorr (4 Jul 2019 às 17:29)

Vá pessoal, não levem a mal, é apenas um pouco de humor para animar isto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jul 2019 às 21:02)

Primeiros 40ºC previstos pelo IPMA, este ano: 

Elvas





Mora





Apesar de ainda ser a alguma distância, a cada hora as previsões para a próxima semana têm vindo a melhorar a cada hora.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jul 2019 às 03:15)

Já rebentam algumas células pelo mar e na zona de Bragança, bom prenúncio para a instabilidade de amanhã no interior norte.


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2019 às 09:22)




----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jul 2019 às 12:03)

É bom que a comunicação social não veja isto senão dizem que estamos sob um furacão  _*Upper Level Low*_ vista satélite:






Mera curiosidade: O "olho" da depressão parece estar bem mais a NW do que o GFS indica:


----------



## Hawk (8 Jul 2019 às 12:26)

Essa posição do núcleo a NW terá alguma influência na posição da massa de ar quente a partir de 4a ou são 2 fenómenos distintos?


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2019 às 12:49)

c0ldPT disse:


> Mera curiosidade: O "olho" da depressão parece estar bem mais a NW do que o GFS indica:



Esta carta do GFS não representa as depressões à superfície; refere-se aos 500 hPa (sensivelmente a 5 500 metros de altitude).


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jul 2019 às 13:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Esta carta do GFS não representa as depressões à superfície; refere-se aos 500 hPa (sensivelmente a 5 500 metros de altitude).


Peço desculpa pela minha ignorância, será isto então certo? Continua a indicar o núcleo mais a SE embora


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jul 2019 às 13:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Esta carta do GFS não representa as depressões à superfície; refere-se aos 500 hPa (sensivelmente a 5 500 metros de altitude).


Mas a depressão de hoje é em altura.

Olhando ao comportamento das nuvens no satélite quando se desenvolvem verticalmente (e mesmo no radar), o GFS nem parece estar assim tão errado. Aquilo a NW parece um vórtice nos níveis baixos.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2019 às 15:00)

c0ldPT disse:


> Peço desculpa pela minha ignorância, será isto então certo? Continua a indicar o núcleo mais a SE embora



Em superfície temos uma baixa pressão no leste da Península Ibérica; em altitude existe ar muito frio (depressão em altitude) que, conjugado por suficiente humidade proveniente do Mar Mediterrâneo, propiciam condições para o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade do tipo convectivo e ocorrência de precipitação e trovoadas no bordo leste, nordeste, norte e noroeste da baixa pressão centrada no leste da Península Ibérica.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2019 às 15:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ai sim? Então registou 44ºC num dia, 49 no outro, 54 no outro e 59 no outro?  (Fora de brincadeiras, obviamente que o único dia que conta para record é o dia que teve a temperatura máxima, mesmo que se sucedam uns aos outros, continua apenas a ser um record num dia) O que está em causa aqui é o facto de ser raro um novo máximo ser 5ºC acima do anterior máximo. Acontece, tal como aconteceu no Algarve, mas não é comum de todo em Portugal.
> 
> Edit: Já agora, por favor levem este tipo de conversa para o Seguimento Livre porque já nada tem a ver com o seguimento meteorológico na Europa se começamos a falar de extremos e da frequência destes...



Por acaso, até podia ter sido como tu dizes,no 1º dia 41 e a seguir 44, mas não. Dia 25 com máxima de 44.3ºC e dia 26 com máxima de 41.7ºC, de resto, foram abaixo do anterior recorde de 39.8ºC.  

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...IybpiM/cli_20040101_20041231_pcl_aa_co_pt.pdf

Resumindo, foram só 2 dias, mais excepcionais.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jul 2019 às 16:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por acaso, até podia ter sido como tu dizes,no 1º dia 41 e a seguir 44, mas não. Dia 25 com máxima de 44.3ºC e dia 26 com máxima de 41.7ºC, de resto, foram abaixo do anterior recorde de 39.8ºC.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...IybpiM/cli_20040101_20041231_pcl_aa_co_pt.pdf
> 
> Resumindo, foram só 2 dias, mais excepcionais.


Mais extraordinária para mim foi a mínima de 32ºC, ainda hoje é recorde nacional. Embora isso se deva em parte ao "sistema" usado na altura: se o IPMA fizesse medições das 0 às 0 h, em vez de fazer das às 9 às 9 h como fazia na altura, a mínima mais alta teria sido de "apenas" 28,6 ºC


----------



## Norther (8 Jul 2019 às 23:09)

Hawk disse:


> Essa posição do núcleo a NW terá alguma influência na posição da massa de ar quente a partir de 4a ou são 2 fenómenos distintos?





Não, esta depressão em altura vai deslocar-se para norte, mas teremos a formação de outra cut off no Atlântico, que se vai deslocar para a zona das Ilhas Canárias e devido a sua circulação, vai traze-nos ar bem quente do norte de África.


----------



## Tonton (11 Jul 2019 às 14:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Ora na 3ª feira lá atingi os *27,9ºC* de *Tmáx*.
> Ontem a *Tmáx* já subiu aos *31,9ºC*. Bem bom para aquecer a casa.  O verão tem andado frio...
> ...



E eu sempre a ver é o contrário, se consigo arrefecer a casa... 

Com o tempo abafado que tem estado, não tem baixado de 23-24º, às vezes 25ºC, dentro de casa, o que é demais para nós.


----------



## RStorm (11 Jul 2019 às 14:42)

Tonton disse:


> E eu sempre a ver é o contrário, se consigo arrefecer a casa...
> 
> Com o tempo abafado que tem estado, não tem baixado de 23-24º, às vezes 25ºC, dentro de casa, o que é demais para nós.


O mesmo se passa na minha. Durantes estes últimos dias frescos, a temperatura andou sempre em torno dos 24ºC.
Agora com a chegada deste calor, subiu com toda a força e neste momento marca 27,6ºC... e tenho os estores fechados e as ventoinhas a bombar


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2019 às 18:40)

RStorm disse:


> O mesmo se passa na minha. Durantes estes últimos dias frescos, a temperatura andou sempre em torno dos 24ºC.
> Agora com a chegada deste calor, subiu com toda a força e neste momento marca 27,6ºC... e tenho os estores fechados e as ventoinhas a bombar


As ventoinhas não arrefecem o ar, só nos fazem sentir mais frescos pelo "vento" que produzem, mas não vão baixar a temperatura


----------



## RStorm (11 Jul 2019 às 20:05)

N_Fig disse:


> As ventoinhas não arrefecem o ar, só nos fazem sentir mais frescos pelo "vento" que produzem, mas não vão baixar a temperatura


Eu sei, mas é forma mais barata que tenho para conseguir ter algum "fresco" aqui em casa durante estes dias  Para ela arrefecer mesmo, agora terei de esperar por dias mais ventosos e frescos  É o que dá a fachada ser virada a sul... durante o inverno é bom, mas no verão é uma chatice


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2019 às 22:15)

Tonton disse:


> E eu sempre a ver é o contrário, se consigo arrefecer a casa...
> 
> Com o tempo abafado que tem estado, não tem baixado de 23-24º, às vezes 25ºC, dentro de casa, o que é demais para nós.



Epá...calma lá que eu estava a brincar.
Sabe tão bem ter a casa fresca. Tão bom.

Aqui no rés-do-chão estão *24,8ºC*.
No piso superior perto de *25,5ºC*.

Para mim é quente mas suportável, basta abrir as janelas a partir desta hora que a casa arrefece um pouco. Aqui é extremamente raro ter uma noite tropical, talvez 1-2 vezes ao ano. Mais é difícil.
A *Tmín mais alta* deste ano é de *16,6ºC* no passado dia 8. Vamos ver se é hoje que tenho maior valor.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2019 às 23:47)

A minha casa está a uma temperatura de 26,9°C neste momento, com corrente de ar artificial (Ventilação Manual Controlada - VMC). 
Já a casa dos pais está a 25,5°C. Apesar de não ter nenhum esquema de arrefecimento ultramoderno, está numa cave. Que sorte!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2019 às 23:50)

Para amanhã, sexta-feira, *possibilidade* de instabilidade atmosférica (aguaceiros/trovoadas) no litoral oeste/parte mais ocidental do Alentejo/Ribatejo e também no extremo nordeste do continente.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 00:03)

Gerofil disse:


> Para amanhã, sexta-feira, *possibilidade* de instabilidade atmosférica (aguaceiros/trovoadas) no litoral oeste/parte mais ocidental do Alentejo/Ribatejo e também no extremo nordeste do continente.


Com o valor do SWEAT acima dos 300, quer dizer que há a possibilidade de se formarem tempestades severas, certo?


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2019 às 00:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Com o valor do SWEAT acima dos 300, quer dizer que há a possibilidade de se formarem tempestades severas, certo?



SWEAT +250: condições *favoráveis* à convecção.
SWEAT +300: condições *favoráveis* à ocorrência de trovoadas.
SWEAT +400: condições *favoráveis* à ocorrência de tornados.

Os valores previstos para esta sexta-feira são muito mais altos daqueles que ocorreram no interior norte e centro na passada segunda-feira.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2019 às 00:34)

RStorm disse:


> Eu sei, mas é forma mais barata que tenho para conseguir ter algum "fresco" aqui em casa durante estes dias  Para ela arrefecer mesmo, agora terei de esperar por dias mais ventosos e frescos  É o que dá a fachada ser virada a sul... durante o inverno é bom, mas no verão é uma chatice


Nada contra, é só que isso não te vai fazer baixar o termómetro


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2019 às 11:54)

N_Fig disse:


> Nada contra, é só que isso não te vai fazer baixar o termómetro


Hoje já deve baixar um pouco, o céu está encoberto e corre um fresquinho lá fora. As janelas já estão todas abertas


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2019 às 15:53)

Para os caçadores de tempestades sugiro hoje que se fixem na *confluência da A2, A6 e A13* (perto da Marateca); as trovoadas devem aparecer no pré-litoral (a cerca de 30 - 50 quilómetros do litoral) e seguirem posteriormente para *noroeste*, até se dissiparem junto ao litoral...


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Jul 2019 às 16:29)

Gerofil disse:


> Para os caçadores de tempestades sugiro hoje que se fixem na *confluência da A2, A6 e A13* (perto da Marateca); as trovoadas devem aparecer no pré-litoral (a cerca de 30 - 50 quilómetros do litoral) e seguirem posteriormente para *noroeste*, até se dissiparem junto ao litoral...



@Gerofil se algum encontrar algum fenómeno extremo de vento e levanta voo, arrisca a passar no radar da BT em excesso de velocidade 

Fora brincadeiras, creio que, dentro de uma/duas horas, quem tiver possibilidade de ir ao cabo Carvoeiro, irá conseguir fotos espectaculares


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2019 às 18:47)

Desempenho dos 4 principais modelos em Junho na Europa. Novamente o IFS com melhor desempenho, sendo interessante a discrepância nas 2 saídas do UM (MetOffice) entre as 120-144h.





Combinando o desempenho nos meses de Abril, Maio e Junho, o 'vencedor' é, novamente e sem surpresa, o IFS do ECMWF. Muito mau o desempenho do GFS antigo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2019 às 00:03)

É impressão minha ou as trovoadas ocorreram mais a norte do que o modelado? Assim sendo, isso explica o facto de as temperaturas registadas hoje na Beira Interior terem estado incrivelmente longe das previsões dos mais variados sítios de meteorologia.  
Já Trás-os-Montes e o Alentejo Interior registaram temperaturas próximas do modelado.


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2019 às 15:38)

NAO- não significa (sempre) chuva a potes e este mês é um excelente exemplo.


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2019 às 16:03)

http://celeste.nuclio.org/eclipse-parcial-da-lua-16-de-julho-2019/

Simulações aqui.


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2019 às 16:14)




----------



## Iceberg (14 Jul 2019 às 21:59)

Recorde desde 1900...? Muito interessante, esta fase de NAO negativa, talvez responsável pelo mês de junho mais fresco que o habitual...


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2019 às 22:52)

A crista 'migrou' para norte, permitindo isto a recorrente descida de ar (mais) fresco.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Jul 2019 às 09:37)

Bom dia, 

Hoje termina a primeira parte do mês que trouxe temperaturas bem abaixo do normal. Cerca de 2 c face ao normal... Pelo menos no que toca ao Sul. 
Esta situação surge já depois de um Junho mais fresco q o normal. 
A segunda parte do Verão promete ser bem diferente como indicam as previsões sendo que a partir de quinta feira prevêem we temperaturas acima dos 36 a 38c o que permitirá a reposição dos valores normais para a época. 
Se as previsões se mantiverem o mês até deverá ficar acima da média... Depois de  início de mês bem mais fresco que o habitual!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Jul 2019 às 09:40)

Em relação a Agosto e Setembro deveremos ter tempo quente e seco, tudo em linha portanto com o verão do ano passado. 
Já agora as primeiras indicações Outono e Inverno parece seguir o mesmo do ano transacto mas nesta altura a fiabilidade dessas previsões é inferior a 10%


----------



## pe5cinco5 (15 Jul 2019 às 10:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Hoje termina a primeira parte do mês que trouxe temperaturas bem abaixo do normal. Cerca de 2 c face ao normal... Pelo menos no que toca ao Sul.
> Esta situação surge já depois de um Junho mais fresco q o normal.
> ...



Olha a "pechincha", a acalmar um pouco o calor, para a segunda metade do mês, embora em 1, 2 dias:


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Jul 2019 às 00:32)

o gfs já adiou o calor de 24 para 31...


----------



## dvieira (16 Jul 2019 às 09:58)

RedeMeteo disse:


> o gfs já adiou o calor de 24 para 31...


Já mudou nesta saída. Que canícula seria nesta saída. Seria uma grande onda de calor o se esta última saída se confirma-se.


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2019 às 19:36)

Há bem pouco tempo previa-se 'El Niño' indefinidamente. Muito mudou.






Uma redução de temperatura é bem-vinda 






É bem provável que a temporada de furacões seja um pouco mais ativa.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (17 Jul 2019 às 11:45)

*"Crise hídrica em Portugal já é um cenário real"
https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/noticias/crise-hidrica-em-portugal-ja-e-um-cenario-real-461231

"João Pedro Matos Fernandes diz estar a acompanhar a situação “muito de perto”
*

O pessoal diz "Ah e tal, ainda não chegou o Verão; tempo de início de Primavera;..."






Não nos podemos esquecer que grande parte do território Português (70%) está com índices de água abaixo dos 40%. Se isto continuar assim, no mês de setembro/outubro podem vir problemas na agricultura e falta de água!

Sei que há pessoal que deseja imenso o Verão. Mas não se pode esquecer que o país está também a precisar de água, bastante água até.


Em praticamente todo o Alentejo os níveis de água estão abaixo dos 40%, em boa parte abaixo dos 10% e alguns até a chegar ao extremo;
Em todo o ribatejo os níveis de água estão a chegar ao crítico, com valores abaixo dos 20%;
Na Beira Baixa, os níveis estão abaixo dos 20-30% e, junto ao tejo, em valores extremamente negativos;
Na Beira Alta, maioria abaixo dos 40%;
Em Trás-os-Montes, problema quase tão grave como no Alentejo, com indíces abaixo dos 40% e a maioria abaixo dos 15%, com algumas zonas já em extremos;
Na Beira litoral a maioria da área já está com índices abaixo dos 40%;


As únicas regiões que ainda se "safam" são a região Oeste (também influenciado pelos altos níveis de humidade nos últimos dias), Douro litoral e região do Minho.

A continuar a este ritmo não deverá demorar muito até começar a aparecer os problemas de escassez de água.

Ir à praia é bonito, mas ter água para beber é ainda melhor


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2019 às 12:51)

É uma grande mudança, em 100 anos.


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2019 às 16:03)

Teoria da compensação meteorológica, versão CFS


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jul 2019 às 16:06)

Orion disse:


> Teoria da compensação meteorológica, versão CFS


Isso devia ir era para as saídas incomuns, nem sabia que havia previsões a 9 meses!


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2019 às 16:09)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso devia ir era para as saídas incomuns, nem sabia que havia previsões a 9 meses!



Publicamente disponíveis é raro. A do CFS está aqui  http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/cfse_cartes.php


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jul 2019 às 16:17)

Orion disse:


> Publicamente disponíveis é raro. A do CFS está aqui  http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/cfse_cartes.php


Obrigado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2019 às 16:26)

Orion disse:


> Teoria da compensação meteorológica, versão CFS



A compensação meteorológica existe sempre, desde que o homem sonhe tudo é possível. 

Já agora, não existe furacões, por aí perdidos rumo aos algarves.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jul 2019 às 12:20)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Parece que aquele grande calor previsto para a próxima semana ainda se transforma mas é em grande frescura!!


Em grande frescura não, mas em menos calor do que o previsto talvez. E ainda bem. Mas ainda me parece que vamos sofrer este verão à conta destes dias mais moderados...


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2019 às 14:30)

Poderá estar ligeiramente mais fresco no litoral, mas por aqui o julho segue com uma anomalia positiva superior a 1ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2019 às 14:53)

Dan disse:


> Poderá estar ligeiramente mais fresco no litoral, mas por aqui o julho segue com uma anomalia positiva superior a 1ºC.


Aqui não me parece que ande com anomalia negativa nenhuma, acho que a diferença é mais norte/sul do que litoral/interior


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2019 às 15:25)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jul 2019 às 21:07)

N_Fig disse:


> Aqui não me parece que ande com anomalia negativa nenhuma, acho que a diferença é mais norte/sul do que litoral/interior


Nos últimos 10 dias do mês iremos ter calor próximo do normal no Litoral e acima do normal no Interior! 

E ainda bem que não vamos ter os 45°C que estavam previstos pelo GFS!!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Jul 2019 às 21:24)

A impressão que tenho é que até ao momento temos temperaturas inferiores ao normal no litoral oeste e no sul e acima do normal no interior norte e centro, mas posso estar enganado. 
Até dia 20 o que estou referindo vai se acentuar. 
Até final do mês posteriormente é tudo ainda muito incerto neste momento como denotam os ensembles dos modelos. 
Mas nada de previsões de 40c ou superior. 
As maximas andarão sempre na ordem dos 37 a 39c.


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2019 às 21:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> calor próximo do normal no Litoral e acima do normal no Interior!





Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> temperaturas inferiores ao normal no litoral oeste e no sul e acima do normal no interior norte e centro,



Média, média.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jul 2019 às 00:26)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A impressão que tenho é que até ao momento temos temperaturas inferiores ao normal no litoral oeste e no sul e acima do normal no interior norte e centro, mas posso estar enganado.
> Até dia 20 o que estou referindo vai se acentuar.
> Até final do mês posteriormente é tudo ainda muito incerto neste momento como denotam os ensembles dos modelos.
> Mas nada de previsões de 40c ou superior.
> As maximas andarão sempre na ordem dos 37 a 39c.


As máxima até podem andar abaixo do normal, mas tem havido mínima acima dos 18ºC em grande parte do litoral oeste, portanto as temperaturas não andam abaixo do normal


----------



## VimDePantufas (19 Jul 2019 às 09:47)

Aqui pelo litoral Oeste as temperaturas tem sido bem baixinhas, posso confirmar que as máximas nãp passam dos 24 / 26ºc as mínimas essas chegam aos 14ºC 
Talvez num período de 2 dias, tivemos temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, no entanto no dia seguinte as temperaturas voltam a cair para os baixos valores.
O verão aqui ainda não chegou !


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jul 2019 às 10:35)

Bom dia.

O Atlântico continua muito calminho no que toca a actividade tropical.
Há muito ar seco  a vir do Saara para a zona do atlântico tropical (Caribe).


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jul 2019 às 10:46)

E a perspectiva, para o trimestre de agosto-outubro, também mantêm actividade tropical abaixo do normal para o atlântico:

Vamos lá a ver o que significa, se uma actividade meramente reduzida ou então uma actividade mais tardia do que o habitual.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Jul 2019 às 10:52)

Bom dia
Dia mais quente hoje, será que aparece por aqui a nortada ao fim do dia?
Alguns locais já com máximas surpreendentes a esta hora e as máximas até terça não vão baixar dos 36c.
Desta forma até dia 20 a média das máximas ainda deverá estar cerca de 1c abaixo do normal na região sul do país. 
Após o dia 20 se as previsões se manterem como previsto ficaremos no mínimo este mês com temperaturas máximas na média ou até acima da média, provavelmente acima da média. 
Agosto também existem indicações para temperaturas acima da média das máximas. 
Obs: no que toca aos meses de Outono ainda é demasiado cedo para previsões com algum rigor, quando nem sequer sabemos se teremos el nino ou la nina.
So no início de Setembro teremos algo de mais concreto, mas há primeira vista parece algo parecido com os últimos anos.
Este verão também está a ser algo parecido Com o ano passado... Cuidado com Agosto!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2019 às 20:30)

Eu não acredito muito no frio modelado para o final da próxima semana. O que eu acho é que vamos ter uns dias com menos calor e depois voltará à mesma situação dos últimos dias.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2019 às 07:44)

A tarde de hoje poderá ser complicada para as regiões do interior norte e centro: elevado risco de trovoadas secas, nomeadamente nos distritos de Vila Real e da Guarda, que poderão degenerar em focos de incêndios florestais. Trata-se de uma *probabilidade* (superior a 50 %); não quer dizer que venha a ocorrer.

Subida mais ou menos acentuada da temperatura, nomeadamente nas regiões do interior.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2019 às 13:33)

Vídeo novo do Mike Olbinski acabado de sair. Acho que vale a pena dar uma olhadela:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jul 2019 às 15:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vídeo novo do Mike Olbinski acabado de sair. Acho que vale a pena dar uma olhadela:



Fantástico como sempre


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2019 às 16:23)

Em relação à temperatura do verão ser uma desilusão, acho que mais do que as temperaturas, o problema tem sido mesmo a falta de sol: tem havido dias no litoral oeste em que a temperaturas até andam próximas ou ligeiramente acima do normal, com mínimas "altas" de 17/18 ºC, mas em que não se vê o sol o dia todo - aqui pela Figueira houve uns 4/5 dias seguidos sem o sol aparecer, e o pessoal da zona de Sintra tem-se queixado do mesmo ou pior


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jul 2019 às 16:31)

Quando chegar a Setembro e Outubro vão ter muito sol não se preocupem.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2019 às 16:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Quando chegar a Setembro e Outubro vão ter muito sol não se preocupem.


E a água até deve estar mais quente, mas as pessoas têm férias agora na sua grande maioria. Para as pessoas "normais" que querem ir torrar ao sol (não é o meu caso), interessa mais se o sol aparece na sua semana de férias do que se a temperatura está 0,5 ºC abaixo ou acima do normal


----------



## blade (23 Jul 2019 às 17:23)

Como é que o ipma tem previsão de 35ºc de amanhã para lisboa não vejo nada disso


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jul 2019 às 10:31)

Infelizmente ainda não tivemos verão no litoral Oeste...
Espero que em agosto possa aproveitar o calor e Praia...
Temperaturas mínimas de 7°c em julho não lembra ao diabo.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2019 às 12:06)

*Introducing... Scorching Sandra! Met Office should name heatwaves in same way as storms to better alert people to dangers, climate change body urges*

Discutível, mas se calhar já é exagerar.

Previsões (meio experimentais) de ondas de calor ao nível europeu  http://www.euroheat-project.org/dwd/index.php

Quanto à previsão do AccuWeather... um bocado mais a leste e cedo do que disseram (principalmente na PI e final de Julho/princípio de Agosto) mas ao menos há calor 'apocalítico' 

"Antigamente" as ondas de calor eram igualmente severas mas mais curtas. Também há ainda muito por saber na previsão de secas.








Dado complementar:


----------



## rozzo (24 Jul 2019 às 12:28)

Avassaladores esses gráficos, especialmente para quem ainda tenha dificuldades em acreditar em aquecimento (espero que não haja muitas pessoas já...).

A escassez então de eventos frios recentes, é completamente estrondosa.


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2019 às 15:49)

Todos os anos uns 2-3 milhões de hectares são destruídos por fogos florestais na Rússia. O governo já foi acusado de subavaliar a extensão da destruição e a dispersão populacional/falta de meios não ajudam.

À boleia do calor...






... a situação este ano não está grande coisa. Estão atualmente a torrar uns 850.000 hectares.







---


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2019 às 16:01)

Para finalizar o assunto Rússia, e o que vou escrever já foi abordado por mim e pelo @Pek num outro tópico, a malta gosta de referenciar o frio brutal. Contudo, cidades como Yakutsk (das mais frias do mundo) até que aquecem bastante no Verão:


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2019 às 21:42)

Orion disse:


> Estão atualmente a torrar uns 850.000 hectare


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2019 às 14:56)

Foram ontem registados 29.2º na Observatório A. de Chaves, PDL, SM.

Novo recorde da estação, batendo os 29.0º de Julho 2015.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jul 2019 às 20:09)

Há uma noção errada das temperaturas no Verão em Portugal. 
É verdade que junho foi bastante frio, mas julho foi algo diferente em grande parte do país. De facto, a única região com temperaturas abaixo do normal em Portugal Continental é o Litoral Oeste/Norte , porque de resto as temperaturas estão próximas ou até acima do normal. 
Ou seja, na minha opinião, não há nada de "anormal" neste mês. Até acho mais "anormais" aqueles verões em que temos 35°C na Costa Oeste do que o que está a ser este mês.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2019 às 20:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Há uma noção errada das temperaturas no Verão em Portugal.
> É verdade que junho foi bastante frio, mas julho foi algo diferente em grande parte do país. De facto, a única região com temperaturas abaixo do normal em Portugal Continental é o Litoral Oeste/Norte , porque de resto as temperaturas estão próximas ou até acima do normal.
> Ou seja, na minha opinião, não há nada de "anormal" neste mês. Até acho mais "anormais" aqueles verões em que temos 35°C na Costa Oeste do que o que está a ser este mês.


Não acho que isto corresponda à verdade. Em primeiro lugar, grande parte do litoral oeste tem tido temperaturas típicas de céu nublado o dia todo - mínimas "altas", máximas "baixas", mas as temperaturas em geral não me parece que andem abaixo do normal. E depois, houve temperaturas bem abaixo do normal no interior centro e na região sul no começo do mês, e duvido que tenham sido "compensadas" em todos esses lugares, vi por exemplo as temperaturas em Faro e as máximas continuam bem abaixo da média


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2019 às 20:32)

N_Fig disse:


> Não acho que isto corresponda à verdade. Em primeiro lugar, grande parte do litoral oeste tem tido temperaturas típicas de céu nublado o dia todo - mínimas "altas", máximas "baixas", mas as temperaturas em geral não me parece que andem abaixo do normal. E depois, houve temperaturas bem abaixo do normal no interior centro e na região sul no começo do mês, e duvido que tenham sido "compensadas" em todos esses lugares, vi por exemplo as temperaturas em Faro e as máximas continuam bem abaixo da média



Faro teve praticamente toda a 1º quinzena de Julho, com uma anomalia negativa das temperaturas.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2019 às 20:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Faro teve praticamente toda a 1º quinzena de Julho, com uma anomalia negativa das temperaturas.


E isso são normais 1961-90, se não me engano, pelo que a anomalia real será maior


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2019 às 09:42)

No fim da tarde de ontem, na fase de cavamento, a depressão até teve uma intensidade interessante.






Este Julho foi (e está a ser) 'apenas' parcialmente invulgar...











... tendo em conta que nos últimos anos o anticiclone tem 'migrado' com mais frequência para norte:







A existência de uma zona depressionária semi-permanente a noroeste dos Açores (tendencialmente de fraca intensidade) foi responsável pela enorme anomalia negativa. Esta é que foi, e é, a parte mais incomum.


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2019 às 10:03)

NAO- com pouca precipitação.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (29 Jul 2019 às 11:43)

*Índice de água no solo*
*novo sistema presente no site do IPMA*

*⚠ quantidade de água nos solos a diminuir!*

Parece que existe um novo sistema no site do IPMA de verificação da quantidade de água existente nos solos. Assim, é possível verificar um desenvolvimento com base no histórico de vários dias anteriores.








Website com este novo sistema: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/agua.solo/

Assim, com este novo sistema pude verificar que a quantidade de água continua a diminuir e que os solos estão a ficar cada vez mais secos, como já seria de esperar. Notícias que não são boas. O que vale é este mês de julho anormal, porque se fosse um mês bem quente as consequências seriam ainda mais visíveis. Ainda por outro lado, é possível verificar alguns reabastecimentos temporários das quantidades de água na região do litoral norte, em alguns dias específicos, embora de pouca duração, isto devido a alguns episódios de precipitação que ocorreram nesses dias na região.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jul 2019 às 12:41)

Dias com muito pouco para contar, pasmaceira total 
Contudo não dá para ficar indiferente a esta imagem de satélite do ciclone que irá afectar o Noroeste de França nas próximas horas , com rajadas ente os 80 a 120 km,h , e não sendo inédito , muito pouco comum nesta altura do ano!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jul 2019 às 20:55)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> O que vale é este mês de julho anormal


Para este tipo de pessoas que acha que este mês está a ser anormal, vamos aos dados concretos (relativos ao período de 1 a 27 de julho), neste caso dados da Charneca da Caparica: 
 
- Temperatura média máxima: 27,3ºC (-0,9ºC)
- Temperatura média: 22,5ºC (+1,2ºC)
- Temperatura média mínima: 17,8ºC (+1,7ºC)

É curioso aqui neste fórum o facto de que quando ocorre um tempo próximo da média no Inverno, ninguém diz nada; já quando ocorre tempo próximo da média no Verão, vem toda a gente criticar. Claramente é verdade que julho está a ter temperaturas abaixo do normal em alguns pontos da costa (Costa Algarvia, Litoral Norte...), mas na maior parte do país (Interior) até está a ser um mês quente. Ou seja, não há nada de anormal neste mês, no que toca às temperaturas. Mais anormais são aqueles anos com uma anomalia de +5ºC em relação à média das temperaturas (como julho de 2016), isso sim são meses anormais.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2019 às 21:28)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Para este tipo de pessoas que acha que este mês está a ser anormal, vamos aos dados concretos (relativos ao período de 1 a 27 de julho), neste caso dados da Charneca da Caparica:
> 
> - Temperatura média máxima: 27,3ºC (-0,9ºC)
> - Temperatura média: 22,5ºC (+1,2ºC)
> ...


Interior norte, sim, quente. Interior centro e sul, em geral não me parece, em Beja até andam abaixo da média segundo o ogimet


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (29 Jul 2019 às 21:34)

Por aqui nestas regiões este mês até está a ser quentinho segundo a média do IPMA para Santarém e em comparação com o ano passado também, por isso aqui anormal nem nada. Preocupante é a falta de precipitação nestas zonas.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (29 Jul 2019 às 21:38)

Sim, mas com esses anos ninguém se queixa que está calor a mais, enfim...


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2019 às 21:41)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Por aqui nestas regiões este mês até está a ser quentinho segundo a média do IPMA para Santarém e em comparação com o ano passado também, por isso aqui anormal nem nada. Preocupante é a falta de precipitação nestas zonas.


Olhando para os dados dos últimos 10 dias de Santarém (que é o que está disponível), as temperaturas estão um bocado acima do normal, mas o começo do mês foi frio e penso que deva compensar estes dias mais quentes nas últimas semanas. Comparar com o ano passado não faz muito sentido porque foi um julho anormalmente frio em grande parte do território


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jul 2019 às 22:19)

N_Fig disse:


> Olhando para os dados dos últimos 10 dias de Santarém (que é o que está disponível), as temperaturas estão um bocado acima do normal, mas o começo do mês foi frio e penso que deva compensar estes dias mais quentes nas últimas semanas. Comparar com o ano passado não faz muito sentido porque foi um julho anormalmente frio em grande parte do território


Esse Julho anormalmente "frio" teve uma anomalia negativa na temperatura média de 1°c.
Agosto, do ano passado teve uma anomalia positiva na temperatura média de 2,3°c e Setembro de 2,7°°c.
Não está a ser um Julho anormalmente frio, como apregoam por aí, anormal foi Setembro 2018 ter uma anomalia positiva na media das máximas de quase 4°c, isso sim, mas aí já foi tudo normal, se bem que com o rumo que o clima está a levar, temperaturas que são anormalmente quentes hoje, serão normais no futuro infelizmente.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jul 2019 às 22:35)

N_Fig disse:


> Interior norte, sim, quente. Interior centro e sul, em geral não me parece, em Beja até andam abaixo da média segundo o ogimet


Sim, anomalia negativa a sul, principalmente no algarve, e anomalia positiva a norte, principalmente no interior:




(De acordo com a normal 1981-2010).


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2019 às 22:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Esse Julho anormalmente "frio" teve uma anomalia negativa na temperatura média de 1°c.
> Agosto, do ano passado teve uma anomalia positiva na temperatura média de 2,3°c e Setembro de 2,7°°c.
> Não está a ser um Julho anormalmente frio, como apregoam por aí, anormal foi Setembro 2018 ter uma anomalia positiva na media das máximas de quase 4°c, isso sim, mas aí já foi tudo normal, se bem que com o rumo que o clima está a levar, temperaturas que são anormalmente quentes hoje, serão normais no futuro infelizmente.


Este julho está a ser perfeitamente normal, um pouco mais frio a sul e um pouco mais quente a norte, não disse que estava a ser frio. O do ano passado foi frio, sim, e os meses e agosto e setembro foram ainda mais quentes, uma coisa não impede a outra. E não podes olhar só a anomalias: o julho do ano passado foi o mais frio dos últimos 30 anos, isso é notável


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jul 2019 às 23:00)

N_Fig disse:


> E não podes olhar só a anomalias: o julho do ano passado foi o mais frio dos últimos 30 anos, isso é notável


Isso foi na media das temperaturas máximas, que foi de -1,4.
Setembro do ano passado, teve uma anomalia das máximas de 3,9°c.
Acho que percebes onde quero chegar.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Jul 2019 às 08:00)

Em termos de temperaturas máximas Julho terá anomalia negativa nas máximas no litoral oeste e região sul, e superior ao normal no interior norte e centro. 
No que toca a Agosto não se prespectiva temperaturas superiores ao normal para este mês.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2019 às 11:02)

Olhar para esta anomalia positiva de* 30ºc* sobre a Gronelândia é de facto aterrador .


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Jul 2019 às 13:20)

Acabado de ser confirmado, em Lozère, na França a temperatura desceu aos 0,9ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jul 2019 às 19:15)

O que se passa com o verão no litoral Oeste?
Vi agora as previsões para a próxima semana mais parece um filme de terror 4 dias seguidos com previsao de chuva...
Tanto tempo a espera das férias e vão certamente ficar estragadas! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jul 2019 às 20:03)

Que drama... não deve haver mais nada para fazer nas férias do que ir à praia.


----------



## blade (31 Jul 2019 às 20:04)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O que se passa com o verão no litoral Oeste?
> Vi agora as previsões para a próxima semana mais parefe um filme de terror 4 dias seguidos com previs ao de chuva...
> Tanto tempo a espera das férias e vão certamente ficar estragadas!
> 
> ...


é assim mesmo  a zona do porto é congelador normal estarem 20-25ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2019 às 20:14)

É comum no litoral haver nortada quase o verão inteiro, não entendo o espanto.  E é tudo menos incomum haver superfícies frontais fracas a atingir essas zonas também.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jul 2019 às 22:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Que drama... não deve haver mais nada para fazer nas férias do que ir à praia.


Para quem vem de propósito ao litoral fazer praia compreende-se que seja chato.
No geral penso que tem sido um mês mais ventoso que o normal por cá, mas talvez seja só uma ideia minha.
@jonas_87 como é que tem sido por aí?


----------



## rozzo (31 Jul 2019 às 22:18)

Todos os anos no final de Junho temos esta discussão se foi frio e ventoso, incluindo em anos com Agosto tórrido de seguida, como 2003 ou 2018...
Julho é por natureza o mês com máximo de Nortada, climatologicamente. Anormal é um Julho sem bastante nortada!

Claro que há Julho quentes, e períodos mais calmos, faz parte da variabilidade. Mas não deixa de ser engraçado quase todos os anos termos a mesma conversa!

Claro que é chato para quem está de férias de praia tempo muito ventoso. Eu próprio estive em Lagos estes dias e estava particularmente ventoso, um pouco chato. Mas ao marcar férias de praia em Julho, em particular no litoral oeste, é preciso ter noção que será provável apanhar dias ventosos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jul 2019 às 22:29)

Gostos não se discutem...
Comentário desnecessário.





Davidmpb disse:


> Que drama... não deve haver mais nada para fazer nas férias do que ir à praia.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Jul 2019 às 23:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Gostos não se discutem...
> Comentário desnecessário.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



É verdade que não faz sentido discutir gostos. Mas 'filme de terror'? Porque o tempo não está como alguém desejava durante o período de férias? Não achas um pouco à Artur Albarran?


----------



## Tonton (31 Jul 2019 às 23:35)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> É verdade que não faz sentido discutir gostos. Mas 'filme de terror'? Porque o tempo não está como alguém desejava durante o período de férias? Não achas um pouco à Artur Albarran?



É mesmo demais.. então e esta? 



blade disse:


> é assim mesmo  a zona do porto é congelador normal estarem 20-25ºc



Pensava que "congelador" era assim entre -5 e -18ºC...............


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Jul 2019 às 23:38)

Tonton disse:


> É mesmo demais.. então e esta?
> 
> 
> 
> Pensava que "congelador" era assim entre -5 e -18ºC...............



Uma vez tive um congelador que avariou e não congelava nada. Deve ser desses!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2019 às 23:51)

Vá lá pessoal, deixemos-nos de picardias com a forma como alguns users se referem às coisas, não vamos tornar o tópico inteiro nisto.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (1 Ago 2019 às 01:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O que se passa com o verão no litoral Oeste?
> Vi agora as previsões para a próxima semana mais parece um filme de terror 4 dias seguidos com previsao de chuva...
> Tanto tempo a espera das férias e vão certamente ficar estragadas!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pessoal que deseja calor  e praia, têm um presente!!

*ECMWF*
*190H*
*



*

Com anomalia *positiva* a bater no interior centro e Norte de Portugal!
*



*

*ISO 20 em boa parte de Portugal e ISO 22 no Sul do país!*
*



*

*De volta às anomalias positivas de temperatura!*
*



*


Vá, vão lá para *Amareleja* sentir o calor do Verão com a temperatura nos *39ºC*!
*



*


*------------------------------------*

E para não falarem que ECMWF é único, o *GFS também se aproxima, embora um bocadinho para menos calor:*
*



*

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Resumindo, não se preocupem que o calor ainda chega! O Verão ainda não acabou e até Setembro ainda aparecem umas ofertas para os desejadores do tempo quente!

*Mas não se esqueçam que o país há muito tempo que está em seca e a pedir água, especialmente no Sul!*





*"**Combate à seca."*
*"Recentemente, a Federação das Associações de Agricultores do Baixo Alentejo (FAABA) reclamava “medidas de apoio de modo a mitigar os prejuízos causados” pela falta de chuva na região, alertando para o “impacto negativo no desenvolvimento das pastagens” para o gado, e para “um aumento significativo nos custos de produção das explorações pecuárias”.*

*No que toca ao regadio, a FAABA indicava, também, que o continuado período de seca extrema fez aumentar as despesas relacionadas com o consumo de água e de energia. “Esta situação, além de comprometer a qualidade e a quantidade da produção, já reduziu drasticamente as margens brutas das várias culturas”, admitia a federação que representa dos agricultores do baixo Alentejo."*

*31 de julho de 2019*
*Fonte: https://rr.sapo.pt/2019/07/31/pais/...-facilitado-a-agua-de-alqueva/noticia/159719/*

*"
Castro Marim adota medidas para fazer frente a «seca extrema»
Câmara Municipal coloca em prática medidas para a diminuição dos consumos de água no concelho, considerando a situação de seca extrema, em pleno período estival, e os baixos níveis de água nas barragens e reservatórios que podem vir a afetar o abastecimento púbico."

30 de julho de 2019
Fonte: https://www.barlavento.pt/algarve/castro-marim-adota-medidas-para-fazer-frente-a-seca-extrema
*




Nota: Não pus isto no tópico das previsões a médio prazo porque o mês de julho já acabou e não quis colocar informação num thread que será encerrado brevemente.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2019 às 02:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para quem vem de propósito ao litoral fazer praia compreende-se que seja chato.
> No geral penso que tem sido um mês mais ventoso que o normal por cá, mas talvez seja só uma ideia minha.
> @jonas_87 como é que tem sido por aí?



Boas,
Por cá é sempre terrivelmente ventoso, mas as últimas 2 semanas têm sido um massacre medonho. E para eu me queixar...
Contudo, a Nortada que faz aqui nada tem a ver com a nortada do resto país, pois cá é muito mais violenta.
As lestadas andam longe, e a Nortada não tem tido quase interrupções nenhumas semanas após semanas. Acho desnecessário algumas trocas de galhardetes, só pelo facto de alguém se queixar que gostava de ter bom tempo para praia.
Por exemplo para mim tempo de praia é sol e 25 graus, não peço 40 graus de certeza. Vá pessoal não se zanguem.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2019 às 01:03)

Analisando a anomalia de anos anteriores parece que o mês de Julho deste ano foi o mais fresco dos últimos 10 anos (pelo menos) no baixo Alentejo e algarve:




(Normal de 1981-2010)
Fonte


----------



## N_Fig (2 Ago 2019 às 18:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Analisando a anomalia de anos anteriores parece que o mês de Julho deste ano foi o mais fresco dos últimos 10 anos (pelo menos) no baixo Alentejo e algarve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Há uns dias calculei a anomalia das máximas em Faro até esse momento e era bastante significativa, superior a 2 ºC


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Ago 2019 às 18:12)

N_Fig disse:


> Há uns dias calculei a anomalia das máximas em Faro até esse momento e era bastante significativa, superior a 2 ºC


E por cá anomalia das máximas está negativa penso! E nesse mapa diz superior...


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2019 às 18:47)

c0ldPT disse:


> E por cá anomalia das máximas está negativa penso! E nesse mapa diz superior...


A anomalia que postei é a da média da temperatura média e não da média da temperatura máxima.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2019 às 20:00)

O "drama", que alguns estavam a fazer, e a comunicação social, de que julho estava a ser anormalmente frio, caiu por terra com o relatório do IPMA, que classificou o mês como normal e seco, até houve quem referi-se de que nunca tinham visto um Julho assim.
A seca voltou a agravar, mas pronto, o que interessa é saber se o tempo vai estar bom para a praia, o resto, a maioria das pessoas não quer saber.


----------



## vitamos (2 Ago 2019 às 20:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> O "drama", que alguns estavam a fazer, e a comunicação social, de que julho estava a ser anormalmente frio, caiu por terra com o relatório do IPMA, que classificou o mês como normal e seco, até houve quem referi-se de que nunca tinham visto um Julho assim.
> A seca voltou a agravar, mas pronto, o que interessa é saber se o tempo vai estar bom para a praia, o resto, a maioria das pessoas não quer saber.


A história típica da memória meteorológica... Uma sequência de anos quentes funciona como um novo padrão para as pessoas. E de facto há uma certa lógica, porque a tendência está, precisamente, na subida das médias.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Ago 2019 às 21:51)

Não vale! 
O mês classificou-se como normal por causa da anomalia positiva na metade norte do país e da anomalia negativa na metade sul, ambas somadas anulam-se. 
Portanto, os queixosos do sul continuam a ter razão.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Ago 2019 às 13:17)

E o mês de Agosto também deve seguir na mesma onda de Julho!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Ago 2019 às 13:23)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E o mês de Agosto também deve seguir na mesma onda de Julho!!


Previsões de um agosto que mais parece novembro!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2019 às 14:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Previsões de um agosto que mais parece novembro!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Novembro porquê? Eu só vejo temperaturas mais ou menos próximas do normal, com ligeiras oscilações, umas vezes um pouco acima, outras vezes um pouco abaixo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Ago 2019 às 15:48)

N_Fig disse:


> Novembro porquê? Eu só vejo temperaturas mais ou menos próximas do normal, com ligeiras oscilações, umas vezes um pouco acima, outras vezes um pouco abaixo


Refiro me ao litoral norte!
Desde o início do verão tive apenas 4 /5 dias com temperaturas superiores a 30°c.


----------



## rozzo (3 Ago 2019 às 15:59)

Caso para dizer "outra vez arroz" 

Sim, está chato o tempo para a praia, mas Novembro? Não exageremos..  Anormal é haver muitos dias acima dos 30° no litoral norte, e sem vento. Isto é o "normal". Os últimos anos sim, com sequências de eventos quentes extremos e verões quentes prolongados  têm sido "anormais".

Se bem que em última instância, mais ano menos ano, acabaremos a chamar a esse tempo extremo como o novo "normal", e sim, o tempo que temos tido agora passará a ser anormal se calhar, memória de décadas distantes.. Mas calma... 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2019 às 16:09)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Refiro me ao litoral norte!
> Desde o início do verão tive apenas 4 /5 dias com temperaturas superiores a 30°c.


Eu por aqui tive uma mão cheia de dias seguidos de dias com mais de 30 ºC no fim de maio/começo de junho que me chegava para o verão inteiro, obrigado 
Mas falando a sério, isto é mais que normal, não é suposto ocorrerem 20 dias com temperaturas de 30 ºC no Porto ou em Viana do Castelo


----------



## Hawk (3 Ago 2019 às 16:19)

Dezenas de dias consecutivos de nevoeiro em Matosinhos, que só levanta depois das 13/14h. Nortada nem sempre forte mas temperaturas raramente excedem os 22C e as noites continuam desagradáveis. Até o momento, o meu pior Verão dos últimos 12. Uma mão cheia de bons dias de praia desde o início do ano (e nem sou exigente) Não considero que esteja a ser um Verão normal, nem no novo normal. E refiro-me a Litoral, litoral. A temperatura pode variar 6 ou 7 graus entre o "litoral" Maia e o litoral Matosinhos, por exemplo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Ago 2019 às 16:37)

Hawk disse:


> Dezenas de dias consecutivos de nevoeiro em Matosinhos, que só levanta depois das 13/14h. Nortada nem sempre forte mas temperaturas raramente excedem os 22C e as noites continuam desagradáveis. Até o momento, o meu pior Verão dos últimos 12. Uma mão cheia de bons dias de praia desde o início do ano (e nem sou exigente) Não considero que esteja a ser um Verão normal, nem no novo normal. E refiro-me a Litoral, litoral. A temperatura pode variar 6 ou 7 graus entre o "litoral" Maia e o litoral Matosinhos, por exemplo.


Nem mais este é o verão que estamos a ter pelo litoral norte!
Estou em moledo e os habitantes da vila dizem que este está a ser o pior verão dos últimos anos!


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Ago 2019 às 16:54)

rozzo disse:


> mas Novembro? Não exageremos..



Bom, os Novembros também já não são o que eram pelo que, se calhar, até faz sentido...


----------



## PapoilaVerde (3 Ago 2019 às 16:54)

Fazer praia acima de Lisboa é sempre um tiro no escuro, pela imprevisibilidade.


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2019 às 17:41)

Da mesma maneira que já houveram verões escaldantes, de vez em quando (e felizmente) também há verões mais frescos.

Quanto a Faro, a anomalia negativa dos últimos 2 meses não chega para neutralizar a anomalia positiva dos 10 meses anteriores.

Abordar o assunto anterior implicaria relembrar o conceito de 'médias' e a diferença entre globo e porções do globo. Se isto não resultar, haverá sempre o argumento completamente científico do 'o clima sempre mudou'. Considero-me prematuramente derrotado 

Por fim, alguém se lembra do último Agosto extremamente chuvoso no noroeste? O que não se dirá quando isto voltar a acontecer 






Em suma, a 'malta' está tão habituada a torrar no verão que começa a desenvolver uma intolerância à 'falta de calor'. Efeito colateral das alterações climáticas?


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2019 às 17:58)

Orion disse:


> Por fim, alguém se lembra do último Agosto extremamente chuvoso no noroeste? O que não se dirá quando isto voltar a acontecer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Convenhamos que o agosto de 2004, o 2º mais chuvoso de sempre, tem tanto de "normal" como o do ano passado, o 2º mais quente de sempre... Nenhum deles representa um verão habitual


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Ago 2019 às 18:18)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Nem mais este é o verão que estamos a ter pelo litoral norte!
> Estou em moledo e os habitantes da vila dizem que este está a ser o pior verão dos últimos anos!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



Até nem estou admirado, já que tivemos uma sequência de 30 anos com uma média em julho bem acima do normal. Não é de admirar que as pessoas digam que este verão está a ser um dos piores dos últimos tempos.
Nem imagino o que aconteceria se houvesse um julho com uma média semelhante à de 1977.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2019 às 20:00)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Fazer praia acima de Lisboa é sempre um tiro no escuro, pela imprevisibilidade.


 Verdade, basta acima do Cabo da Roca, que a mudança é brutal.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Ago 2019 às 22:22)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Até nem estou admirado, já que tivemos uma sequência de 30 anos com uma média em julho bem acima do normal. Não é de admirar que as pessoas digam que este verão está a ser um dos piores dos últimos tempos.
> Nem imagino o que aconteceria se houvesse um julho com uma média semelhante à de 1977.


Neste campo, no que diz respeito ao litoral norte (provavelmente no litoral centro será igual), uma média mensal de temperatura do continente mais baixa em julho, poderá ser uma boa notícia para os veraneantes.
Tirando a nortada sinóptica, a típica nortada com origem térmica no centro da península seria bem menor ou muitas vezes inexistente.
Uma média mensal mais baixa no continente não é necessariamente aplicável ao litoral, por isso em relação à praia provavelmente até seria benéfico para cá.
Na minha infância, anos 70-80, fiz sempre praia no litoral norte, por norma um mês completo e restantes domingos de julho\agosto. Existia nevoeiro, nortada, chuva, dias frescos e dias quentes. O que me lembro é que pouquíssimos eram os dias em que não se fazia praia.
Hoje em dia não vejo diferenças assinaláveis em relação a essa altura, talvez na questão da intensidade das nortadas, mas entre 25 e 30 km\h a sensação seja igual, sem dados concretos não se saberá responder a isto.
Uma coisa é certa: as nortadas são uma marca  "registada" bem como a água fria que acompanha estes ventos de NO.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (3 Ago 2019 às 23:21)

Sinceramente não estou a ver qual é o espanto de este verão estar assim, então antigamente não eram sempre assim, lembro-me que as pessoas dizer que antigamente os Verões eram frescos, agora basta vir uns Verões como esses e já se andam a queixar, anormal foram aqueles Verões com anomalias bem positivas, mas enfim ai ninguém se queixa né, alias o Julho passado foi bem mais frio, mais uma vez não vejo razão para tanto queixume.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Ago 2019 às 02:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> A anomalia que postei é a da média da temperatura média e não da média da temperatura máxima.



Sim eu sei!  Mas para tal então as mínimas teriam de estar mais altas que o normal, que até pode ser mas diria que isso apenas visto com mais resolução nos mapas. Por exemplo numa zona de inversão como aqui as mínimas estarão dentro do normal. Nas restantes zonas mais altas acredito que a anomalia possa ser ligeiramente positiva.


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Ago 2019 às 10:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, basta acima do Cabo da Roca, que a mudança é brutal.



De Sintra para a linha do Estoril e Península de Setúbal sente-se uma diferença muito grande. Julgo que devido à Serra e elevações a N/NW de Lisboa, pois o ar húmido de NW perderá a humidade ao subir essas elevações e descer depois até ao Tejo (um efeito tipo Fohen).

Porém essa influência esbate-se para sul. A sul de Sines e até Sagres fazer praia também nem sempre é fácil. A nortada é também uma constante, por vezes com alguma violência principalmente na costa ocidental algarvia, e os nevoeiros são algo frequentes. Há duas semanas quando estive em Aljezur (durante 5 dias) não houve um que não fizesse nevoeiro ou não houvesse cobertura nebulosa durante a manhã e a partir das 17:30/18h. Por vezes com precipitação oculta (chuvisco) que molhava ligeiramente o chão.

O efeito climático naquela região do Algarve em circulação de NW é um pouco semelhante à de Sintra-Lisboa, devido à Serra de Monchique, embora em menor escala. O clima a Norte e a Sul de Monchique é completamente diferente. Para chegar a Aljezur saí de Vila Real de Santo António com céu limpo e 30ºC às 23h, em Lagos céu limpo e 25ºC às 0:00 e em Aljezur, sem inversão devido à cobertura nebulosa, céu encoberto e 17ºC. Diferenças enormes de uma ponta do Algarve para outra, com condições que se mantiveram praticamente constantes em grande parte do caminho, mas sofreram alteração brusca de Portimão/Lagos para norte.

Um dia às 12:00 fui fazer uma pequena caminhada até um local "secreto" com uma vista lindíssima. Saí de casa a 2 km do mar, já com sol depois de uma manhã enevoada. Ao chegar a cerca de 250 m do mar:






Já muito perto do mar:






A vista arruinada, nem se viam as praias em baixo. Pelo menos o efeito do nevoeiro também tem a sua beleza.






Já agora, só para lavar um pouco a vista de uma abertura do sol ao início da tarde depois de uma manhã de chuva fraca, num local relativamente próximo:


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2019 às 12:37)

Jorge_scp disse:


> De Sintra para a linha do Estoril e Península de Setúbal sente-se uma diferença muito grande. Julgo que devido à Serra e elevações a N/NW de Lisboa, pois o ar húmido de NW perderá a humidade ao subir essas elevações e descer depois até ao Tejo (um efeito tipo Fohen).
> 
> Porém essa influência esbate-se para sul. A sul de Sines e até Sagres fazer praia também nem sempre é fácil. A nortada é também uma constante, por vezes com alguma violência principalmente na costa ocidental algarvia, e os nevoeiros são algo frequentes. Há duas semanas quando estive em Aljezur (durante 5 dias) não houve um que não fizesse nevoeiro ou não houvesse cobertura nebulosa durante a manhã e a partir das 17:30/18h. Por vezes com precipitação oculta (chuvisco) que molhava ligeiramente o chão.
> 
> ...



Excelente post Jorge, como sempre.
É sempre útil ler essas descrições! 
Pois é, temos vários micro climas por esse país fora, no meu caso, só conheco mais detalhadamente o da serra de Sintra/troço de costa Cabo da Roca. Por vezes penso como seria o clima da linha de Cascais caso não existisse a serra, acredito que seria muito menos ventoso principalmente nas zonas expostas e próximas da base da vertente sul, assim como as horas de sol que seriam bem inferiores.


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Ago 2019 às 13:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente post Jorge, como sempre.
> É sempre útil ler essas descrições!
> Pois é, temos vários micro climas por esse país fora, no meu caso, só conheco mais detalhadamente o da serra de Sintra/troço de costa Cabo da Roca. Por vezes penso como seria o clima da linha de Cascais caso não existisse a serra, acredito que seria muito menos ventoso principalmente nas zonas expostas e próximas da base da vertente sul, assim como as horas de sol que seriam bem inferiores.



Sem a Serra de Sintra, arriscaria dizer que haveria de facto menos horas de sol na costa de Cascais-Lisboa devido a uma maior progressão dos nevoeiros e nebulosidade baixa de final de tarde e/ou matinais. A Serra de Sintra de certa forma actua como uma barreira, tal como Monchique no Algarve. E ambos os casos é frequente observar nebulosidade a Norte e céu limpo a sul, pelo que não é muito difícil chegar a essa conclusão.

Quanto ao vento, é bem mais complicado fazer uma projecção, embora seja para mim evidente que o regime de ventos seria fortemente afectado tendo em conta a clara influência da Serra. Arrisco dizer que a nortada poderia sentir-se de forma igualmente violenta no Cabo da Roca/ Cabo Raso mesmo sem a Serra de Sintra devido à proximidade do litoral e por serem pontos muito expostos, um pouco à semelhança de Sagres, do Cabo Espichel e até Sines. Porém, na vertente sul da Serra um pouco mais para terra (Alcabideche) apostava numa diminuição do vento pois não encontro outra explicação senão algum efeito muito localizado, provocado de alguma forma que desconheço pela Serra de Sintra.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2019 às 13:35)

Não vai ocorrer muita precipitação no continente mas está previsto um colossal rio atmosférico. 






Vai ficar um bocadinho mais abafado


----------



## N_Fig (4 Ago 2019 às 18:12)

Não querendo ser repetitivo, em relação ao tema praia e temperaturas normais ou não, ontem a estação do IPMA daqui teve os seguintes extremos: 17,8 ºC e 26,3 ºC. Valores que andarão 1 ou 2 ºC acima do normal, diria eu. Um bom dia de praia, certo? Errado, porque com rajadas de 40 km/h no começo de tarde, onde esteve pouco nublado e a máxima foi atingida, e nevoeiro e céu nublado em quase todo o resto do dia, que não deixaram a mínima descer, com alguns chuviscos até ao começo da noite, foi uma dia terrível para quem se aventurou a ir à praia - já para não falar na água a 14 ºC... Que quero dizer com isto? Que é redutor referir-se apenas às temperaturas quando as pessoas se queixam de férias estragadas, sendo que o vento (que admito que é comum na nossa costa, e incomum é não haver, mas que me parece que neste julho andou mais forte que o normal), a nebulosidade (o IPMA costumava incluir as horas de sol nos seus boletins e a comparação com os valores médios, pena que o tenha deixado de fazer) e a temperatura da água do mar têm muito mais influência na experiência dos veraneantes do que estarem 23 ºC ou 27 ºC quando a média é 25 ºC


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2019 às 08:35)




----------



## pe5cinco5 (8 Ago 2019 às 13:52)

*Índice de Seca a aumentar *

*



*
*






*

*Índice de água bastante crítico para as seguintes zonas:*


Trás os Montes;
Alto Douro;
Beira Alta;
Beira Baixa;
Vale do Tejo;
Médio Tejo;
Lezíria do Tejo;
Alto Alentejo;
Alentejo Central;
Baixo Alentejo;
Vale do Sado;
Baixo Sado;
Sotavento Algarvio;
Barlavento Algarvio.

*"No final do mês [de julho] verificou-se, em relação ao final de junho, uma diminuição dos valores de percentagem de água no solo em quase todo o território e em particular nas regiões do Litoral Norte e Centro. As regiões do interior Norte e Centro, região de Vale do Tejo, Alentejo e Algarve continuam com valores inferiores a 20 % e em alguns locais, os valores são muito próximos do ponto de emurchecimento permanente"* (Fonte: IPMA)
*




*

*"Distritos do Sul de Portugal estão “extremamente ameaçados” pela seca*
*7 de agosto de 2019*
Várias regiões portuguesas, principalmente no Sul do país, enfrentam uma escassez de água “extremamente elevada”, de acordo com o relatório do Instituto Mundial de Recursos publicado esta terça-feira. Entre os distritos sinalizados pelo documento estão Setúbal e Portalegre e algumas regiões de Évora, Beja e Faro. Num total de 164 países, Portugal encontra-se na posição 41."
Fonte: https://www.publico.pt/2019/08/07/s...ta-escassez-agua-extremamente-elevada-1882676

*"Seca.*
*7 de agosto de 2019
“Grande parte das reservas de água está esgotada. Ouvimos diariamente relatos de furos artesianos que estão secos e os aquíferos de profundidade também já não respondem às necessidades”, alertou hoje o presidente da ACORPSOR, Rui Varela, em declarações à agência Lusa.*

*As zonas mais complicadas, devido à seca, são Alter do Chão e Avis. Nestes concelhos existe a Barragem do Maranhão, um grande reservatório de água, mas o que é facto é que basta o agricultor estar afastado 500 a mil metros da quota máxima da barragem e já não tem acesso à água e há muita gente em dificuldade neste momento."*
Fonte: https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...te-de-sor-lamentam-falta-de-apoios-do-governo


----------



## Aine (8 Ago 2019 às 13:57)

Boas tardes!

O calor vem quando entro de férias.... o vento também virá?


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2019 às 14:50)

Resumindo: A partir de do fim-de-semana volta o regime que estava no início do mês, muita nortada no litoral, água do mar a ficar mais fria e calor no interior.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2019 às 21:53)

Depois de uma temporada de ciclone tropicais muito ativa no HS (especialmente no Índico), até que está a haver algum sossego no HN.

Com o fim do El Niño, já há um bocadinho mais de certeza:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2019 às 16:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, o facto de vir a ter temperaturas próximas dos 40ºC a partir desses dias, também é um desgosto. No entanto, dias com temperaturas dessas são normais ainda para esta altura e pior seria se fosse como no ano passado. É compreensível, e há sempre perspetivas diferentes acerca da situação que temos tido. Para mim, tem sido benéfico porque tem ajudado a impedir que a situação de seca seja ainda mais gravosa. Umas trovoadas, como antigamente apareciam em Agosto é que calhavam bem.
> Veremos se a partir de Setembro isto muda ou se segue a regra dos últimos anos...



Sim, este tipo de situação em nada tem a ver com o evento extremo que tivemos o ano passado, felizmente  São temperaturas dentro da média em alguns locais, e pouco acima noutros! Contudo vê.se uma mudança de padrão bem diferente daquela que temos tido este Verão, e talvez isso seja o mais preocupante , em relação a situação que referes a longo prazo , vamos lá ver se isto não se prolonga Setembro/Outubro a dentro, isso poderia ser catastrófico , mas um anticiclone a fortalecer-se nesta altura em nada abona a longo prazo


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Ago 2019 às 19:57)

Aconteceu á alguns minutos, um tornado acabou de atingir o Luxemburgo


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Ago 2019 às 07:41)

Boas, 
Um bom corte nas temperaturas, foram se os 38 e os 40c, sobram os 36c (ainda)


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Ago 2019 às 10:50)

A França tem sido atingida nas últimas horas por uma intenssíssima intenpérie no sendido SE/NE, ventos fortíssimos,queda de granizo de grandes dimensões, muita muita chuva e mesmo tornados.
Neste momento as coisas parecem ter melhorada embora exista um forte possibilidade de pioria para a tarde e dia de amanhã.


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2019 às 14:55)




----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2019 às 10:43)

Uma calamidade ambiental  https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-siberia-russia-wildfires/


----------



## N_Fig (11 Ago 2019 às 16:04)

Reparei agora que Lisboa registou 4 dias seguidos com precipitação superior a 0,5 mm, não sendo de certeza algo inédito, deve ser bastante raro para agosto, não encontrei nenhum agosto desde 2001 em que tal tenha acontecido, incluindo alguns bastante chuvosos como 2003 ou 2004


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Ago 2019 às 18:55)

E pronto lá se foi o calor para o litoral norte..e para piorar o tédio deste verão até chuva preveem novamente para o próximo fim de semana...

Mais um desabafo!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (12 Ago 2019 às 18:04)

PI, pp. 37-38  https://www.ametsoc.net/sotc2018/Chapter_07.pdf


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2019 às 09:49)

> "What we are doing now is we demand you take your responsibility and do something. Our job is to demand solutions not provide solutions. We are demanding a solution not providing them."



*No home comforts for Greta and crew as they sail to New York*

Assim qualquer um pode ser ativista e ganhar inúmeros prémios humanitários. É o que vai acontecer com a Greta.


----------



## Hawk (16 Ago 2019 às 14:48)

https://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia...eira-e-imagens-ja-chegaram-ao-japao-JH5119139
















Se não estou em erro o Rogério Pacheco é membro deste fórum


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2019 às 15:42)

Hawk disse:


> Se não estou em erro o Rogério Pacheco é membro deste fórum


Se for o membro Rog (infelizmente há algum tempo desaparecido), sim, é


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2019 às 13:38)

* Mais vinho e fruta. Produções agrícolas deverão ser as melhores em décadas *

https://eco.sapo.pt/2019/08/20/mais...-e-vinhas-deverao-ser-as-melhores-em-decadas/

Não há choradeira que dê em fartura... Sempre a chorarem que está tudo seco, que vem aí o fim do mundo e no fim, sai um dos melhores anos agrícolas em décadas, ele existe com cada uma.


----------



## dahon (20 Ago 2019 às 14:16)

N_Fig disse:


> Se for o membro Rog (infelizmente há algum tempo desaparecido), sim, é


O mesmo autor da "Mão de Deus"





https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/mao-de-deus-sobre-a-madeira-5003348.html


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2019 às 16:37)

Bem melhor a nova configuração da previsão 'sazonal' do IPMA. Simples, finalmente. 



Isto é que continua a estar subaproveitado.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2019 às 00:53)

Quarta-feira com possibilidade de aumento temporário de nebulosidade no interior centro, não se descartando a possibilidade de algum fenómeno convectivo, nomeadamente nos distritos de Bragança, Guarda e Castelo Branco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Ago 2019 às 08:43)

A previsão nas últimas horas mudou! Teremos brisa fraca de Oeste na quinta-feira!!!  Ainda bem, senão seria um dia em grande...


----------



## Lumiar (21 Ago 2019 às 20:38)

Boa noite caros foristas,
É com grande tristeza, que assisto ao recuo dos modelos da possível instabilidade para a semana, é incrível como a chuva passa toda ao lado deste " cantinho", cada vez mais desértico, longe vão os tempos em que nos podíamos alegar com a meteorologia, hoje são mais as desilusões do que outra coisa, sei que não devemos criar expetativas, mas dado o estado em que estamos( seca), há sempre aquela remota esperança que chova algo de jeito, o que me parece que não será este o caso, resta-nos esperar por dias melhores, pois parece que as trovoadas têm " alergia" de Portugal.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Ago 2019 às 23:06)

No sequeiro a produç


algarvio1980 disse:


> * Mais vinho e fruta. Produções agrícolas deverão ser as melhores em décadas *
> 
> https://eco.sapo.pt/2019/08/20/mais...-e-vinhas-deverao-ser-as-melhores-em-decadas/
> 
> Não há choradeira que dê em fartura... Sempre a chorarem que está tudo seco, que vem aí o fim do mundo e no fim, sai um dos melhores anos agrícolas em décadas, ele existe com cada uma.


No sequeiro a produção também deve ser excepcional
Temos de começar a passar linhas de rega no barrocal para termos produtividades intergaláticas!


----------



## dahon (21 Ago 2019 às 23:46)

Quantas e quantas vezes.







E depois ainda oiço: "Então onde está a chuva que disseste que vinha?"


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2019 às 00:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> * Mais vinho e fruta. Produções agrícolas deverão ser as melhores em décadas *
> 
> https://eco.sapo.pt/2019/08/20/mais...-e-vinhas-deverao-ser-as-melhores-em-decadas/
> 
> Não há choradeira que dê em fartura... Sempre a chorarem que está tudo seco, que vem aí o fim do mundo e no fim, sai um dos melhores anos agrícolas em décadas, ele existe com cada uma.



Mas isso são sobretudo culturas de regadio...


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2019 às 20:49)

> The new intensity forecast is similar to the previous forecast in calling for the cyclone to decay to a remnant low by 36 h and dissipating completely by 96 h.



Pelo GFS...

... a Chantal começa a interagir com a frente e quando tudo parece 'perdido'...






... há uma dissipação da frente, possibilitando isto a chegada da referida DT (ou os restos) às redondezas do GOc:






Se o GFS acertar na previsão (que não deve) ganha automaticamente o caneco para melhor modelo


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2019 às 10:50)

Para além de relembrar a enorme dificuldade associada à previsão do Leslie...






... acrescento que aqui só agora foram adicionados os percursos dos ciclones tropicais de 2018. O Leslie originou-se mais oeste do que o Ophelia.






---

Para a história, um registo da intensidade da Chantal (13:20UTC de ontem; GOc no canto superior direito)


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2019 às 21:45)




----------



## Marco pires (23 Ago 2019 às 21:56)

como mês de agosto quase a chegar ao fim, arriscam-se previsões para o outono que se aproxima?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Ago 2019 às 23:14)

Marco pires disse:


> como mês de agosto quase a chegar ao fim, arriscam-se previsões para o outono que se aproxima?



Sim prespectivam se muitos dias de sol, vários de chuva, uns dias quentes e outros frios!!
O normal portanto..


----------



## trovoadas (24 Ago 2019 às 01:11)

Não me parece que esteja com grande vontade de chover em Setembro... Tudo demasiado parado ainda com semelhanças com anos anteriores logo chuva talvez só mais para Outubro. Pode chover em muitos locais da península mas não me parece que seja tão cedo no sudoeste. Não há nada que consiga descer em latitude pelo Atlântico. Quando desce é pelo Norte Centro da Península dando chuvas fortes no Mediterrâneo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2019 às 12:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Não me parece que esteja com grande vontade de chover em Setembro... Tudo demasiado parado ainda com semelhanças com anos anteriores logo chuva talvez só mais para Outubro. Pode chover em muitos locais da península mas não me parece que seja tão cedo no sudoeste. Não há nada que consiga descer em latitude pelo Atlântico. Quando desce é pelo Norte Centro da Península dando chuvas fortes no Mediterrâneo.



Em Setembro, não sei, mas em Agosto parece que ainda quer chover qualquer coisa, na próxima 2ª feira, o ECM indica aguaceiros e trovoadas no sotavento algarvio, com 10 a 15 mm junto à fronteira, se vier a concretizar-se não é nada mau.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Ago 2019 às 12:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Setembro, não sei, mas em Agosto parece que ainda quer chover qualquer coisa, na próxima 2ª feira, o ECM indica aguaceiros e trovoadas no sotavento algarvio, com 10 a 15 mm junto à fronteira, se vier a concretizar-se não é nada mau.


Nestas situações, os acumulados que os modelos preveem são irrelevantes, mais importante é olhar para os fatores de instabilidade.


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2019 às 08:46)

Novo modelo disponível no Meteociel. O Euro4 (p.4) é um modelo regional do MetOffice.


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2019 às 10:08)

Aparentemente iniciaria a transição mais cedo que o habitual (muito a sudoeste dos Açores). Mas como é do CFS que se está a falar, a animação acima fica só para fins lúdicos


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2019 às 10:14)

Já este seria uma grande chatice (para aqui).










O trajeto é credível. A duração da estadia no arquipélago nem tanto.

E não, @algarvio1980, não aparece nenhum furacão no Algarve


----------



## MeteoMP (25 Ago 2019 às 10:36)

Orion disse:


> Já este seria uma grande chatice (para aqui).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia .
Peço desculpa, mas como posso obter esses mapas de previsão de Outubro?

Obrigado


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2019 às 11:10)

MeteoMP disse:


> Bom dia .
> Peço desculpa, mas como posso obter esses mapas de previsão de Outubro?
> 
> Obrigado



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/cfse_cartes.php

Escolher 1 ou 9 meses.


----------



## MeteoMP (25 Ago 2019 às 11:13)

Orion disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/cfse_cartes.php
> 
> Escolher 1 ou 9 meses.


 Muito obrigado!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2019 às 19:17)

Parece-me que vendo o satélite/radar e os modelos, que os modelos estavam à espera que isto tudo estivesse a acontecer mais a Sul do que a realidade, sendo que a depressão parece estar mais a norte do que o previsto. O GFS falhou redondamente a previsão no interior norte e centro, colocando tudo nesta zona, tal como o ECMWF na run das 0h mete chuva/trovoada aqui para esta madrugada, mas não me parece que isso vá acontecer, deve ficar-se por onde está atualmente, no interior norte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2019 às 20:20)

Orion disse:


> Já este seria uma grande chatice (para aqui).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quando vi, pensei logo que aparecia um furacão no Algarve.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2019 às 11:27)

Uma tempestade tropical no antigo GFS


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Ago 2019 às 16:04)

Parece-me que vamos ter um tempo típico de Verão nos próximos 7 dias, com pouco a relatar. 
Na próxima semana deveremos ter, mais uma vez, uma corrente de Leste e a Nortada deverá diminuir. Ou seja, haverá um aumento da instabilidade no Interior e as águas deverão ficar mais quentes. Tempo bom para a praia, mas mau para a agricultura. 
No próximo fim-de-semana, a passagem de uma superfície frontal no Norte de Espanha deverá provocar uma diminuição das temperaturas. A única região em que 
a temperatura não irá diminuir será o Algarve.

Resumidamente, teremos provavelmente uma primeira metade de setembro muito quente e muito seca, o que é muito mau, visto Portugal estar em seca e muitas barragens estarem praticamente sem água.


----------



## Heat (29 Ago 2019 às 11:01)

Bons dias

Por acaso algum entendido na meteorologia Açoreana me pode ajudar? Ou na geral?

Entre os dias 30 e 31, qual seria o melhor para subir ao Pico? Temos consultado as previsões no ipma, mas sem grande sucesso, são muito voláteis.

Hoje está céu limpo, mas hoje não podemos fazer a subida...

Um obrigado desde já


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2019 às 14:35)

Está a chegar aquela altura do ano em que começo a ansiar pelo tempo de Outono à força toda...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2019 às 15:02)

MSantos disse:


> Está a chegar aquela altura do ano em que começo a ansiar pelo tempo de Outono à força toda...



A mim já me cheira ao Outono, com noite fresca e já com muita humidade, e algumas árvores já começam a deixar cair muitas folhas, como é o caso dos choupos.
Resta é esperar que o mes de Setembro, não seja demasiado quente para não piorar ainda mais as coisas, e que a chuva, regresse ou em setembro ou outubro.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2019 às 15:21)

A partir desta tarde volta a aumentar a probabilidade de instabilidade no interior norte e centro... hoje a probabilidade é de 30 % (ou seja, a probabilidade de nada ocorrer será de 70 %); para amanhã a probabilidade de ocorrer  instabilidade aumenta para os 50 %:* Durante a tarde *(de amanhã, Sexta-feira)*, aumento de nebulosidade no interior, com probabilidade baixa de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas especialmente em zonas de montanha* (_IPMA_).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Ago 2019 às 15:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A mim já me cheira ao Outono, com noite fresca e já com muita humidade, e algumas árvores já começam a deixar cair muitas folhas, como é o caso dos choupos.
> Resta é esperar que o mes de Setembro, não seja demasiado quente para não piorar ainda mais as coisas, e que a chuva, regresse ou em setembro ou outubro.



As últimas manhãs tem sido frescas e húmidas é verdade, já com boas orvalhadas,até porque as noites já são maiores e proporcionam isso, contudo o cenário vai mudar, principalmente a partir de dia 1 , com a aproximação do anticiclone até as nossas latitudes , e a lestada estará de volta , a primeira quinzena de Setembro os modelos vão mostrando Verão, com algumas cut-off , como é normal nesta altura , e as ditas trovoadas associadas , mas uma  dessas depressões isoladas que os modelos vão insistindo , até poderá localizar.se a SW e arrastar muito calor até nós , antes de avançar para Leste, mas vamos ver, este ano previsões a mais de três dias eu não arrisco . Mas as saudades do Outono também já vão apertando por aqui, não existe cores mais bonitas  Esperemos é que o mesmo traga muita precipitação, que é isso é que nos está a fazer mesmo muita falta, mal de nós se o próximo ano hidrológico não for dentro da média ou acima da mesma, o próximo ano seria desastroso em várias vertentes sem qualquer dúvida .


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2019 às 16:20)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> As últimas manhãs tem sido frescas e húmidas é verdade, já com boas orvalhadas,até porque as noites já são maiores e proporcionam isso, contudo o cenário vai mudar, principalmente a partir de dia 1 , com a aproximação do anticiclone até as nossas latitudes , e a lestada estará de volta , a primeira quinzena de Setembro os modelos vão mostrando Verão, com algumas cut-off , como é normal nesta altura , e as ditas trovoadas associadas , mas uma  dessas depressões isoladas que os modelos vão insistindo , até poderá localizar.se a SW e arrastar muito calor até nós , antes de avançar para Leste, mas vamos ver, este ano previsões a mais de três dias eu não arrisco . Mas as saudades do Outono também já vão apertando por aqui, não existe cores mais bonitas  Esperemos é que o mesmo traga muita precipitação, que é isso é que nos está a fazer mesmo muita falta, mal de nós se o próximo ano hidrológico não for dentro da média ou acima da mesma, o próximo ano seria desastroso em várias vertentes sem qualquer dúvida .



Sendo assim o mes de setembro, com algum calor, também já não é nada que não estejamos já habituados nestes últimos anos.
É bem verdade se o próximo ano hidrológico, não for bem generoso, ou já nem peço tanto, só que seja normal pelo menos, já é muito bom pois caso contrário muitas culturas agrícolas irão ficar em risco,  nem chegam sequer a ser feitas, e mesmo já este ano, muitas zonas baixas, onde se cultiva sempre milho, já se viu cereais de sequeiro, o que não custuma ser muito normal, mas a situação da escassez de água assim obrigou.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Ago 2019 às 16:53)

Heat disse:


> Bons dias
> 
> Por acaso algum entendido na meteorologia Açoreana me pode ajudar? Ou na geral?
> 
> ...


Subi no ano passado e a meteorologia lá em cima consegue ser bastante imprevisível. Chegámos à cratera central com céu limpo mas ao subirmos o piquinho o típico capacete começou a formar-se e ficámos envoltos em nevoeiro e chuviscos. 
Mas é uma questão de contactarem os guias da Casa da Montanha, saberão responder melhor.


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2019 às 22:33)

*IPMA: Agosto mais chuvoso do que o normal nos Açores*

O último Agosto chuvoso em PDL ocorreu em 2014. Apesar de desagradar a muita gente, também é preciso variar.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2019 às 11:26)

Gerofil disse:


> A partir desta tarde volta a aumentar a probabilidade de instabilidade no interior norte e centro... hoje a probabilidade é de 30 % (ou seja, a probabilidade de nada ocorrer será de 70 %); para amanhã a probabilidade de ocorrer  instabilidade aumenta para os 50 %:* Durante a tarde *(de amanhã, Sexta-feira)*, aumento de nebulosidade no interior, com probabilidade baixa de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas especialmente em zonas de montanha* (_IPMA_).



A probabilidade de instabilidade prevista hoje diminuiu de forma significativa nos modelos, sendo também inferior a 30 % ...


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Ago 2019 às 13:02)

MSantos disse:


> Está a chegar aquela altura do ano em que começo a ansiar pelo tempo de Outono à força toda...


Já somos 2, ainda por cima Setembro vai arrancar com bastante calor.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Ago 2019 às 13:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já somos 2, ainda por cima Setembro vai arrancar com bastante calor.



Três e não se fala mais 
É verdade @Davidmpb, o calor nesta altura começa a fartar... O GFS ainda nos fez sonhar um pouco, mas parece-me que está também a meter carvão no forno...


----------



## MSantos (30 Ago 2019 às 14:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já somos 2, ainda por cima Setembro vai arrancar com bastante calor.



Sim, os primeiros dias serão bem quentes...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2019 às 10:15)

Por agora, a maioria dos modelos não indicam uma vida longa ao Invest 91L e muito menos uma aproximação aos Açores. Mas também ainda é muito cedo.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2019 às 11:00)

Pelo menos no que concerne à história 'recente', e em geral, os ciclones tropicais com origem nas redondezas de Cabo Verde não representam uma ameaça significativa para os Açores e passam muito longe do arquipélago. Os mais relevantes foram o Ivan e o Jeanne (1998), Gaston (2016) e Helene (2018). Só o Ivan passou ao largo do GOc enquanto furacão C1.

Ainda assim, e desde que passou o Ophelia, há que ter sempre uma mente mais aberta


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Set 2019 às 11:47)

Hawk disse:


> Acumulados previstos pelo GFS para as próximas 2 semanas: 0 mm para a generalidade do território.


Aquela zona do Sul da Península parece que é um íman, porque tem sempre grande instabilidade. Acho que se deve ao facto de ser uma região bem quente e com um terreno bastante montanhoso (ao contrário do que se pensa, o ponto mais alto da Península não é nos Pirenéus, mas sim na Serra Nevada), o que potencia a ocorrência de trovoadas.  

Já sobre a vaga de calor aqui em Portugal, algo me diz que este "inferno" vai durar ainda uns belos dias. Há quem diz que isto deveria ter ocorrido nos meses de agosto e julho, mas na verdade isto que está a ocorrer agora não deveria acontecer.  Aliás, respondendo ao @Aristocrata, pelo que eu ouvi falar, as culturas de verão vão ser de enorme qualidade devido a este verão normal. Na verdade das verdades, os agricultores e as empresas agrícolas estão todos satisfeitos por não termos tido um verão seco e extremamente quente. Os únicos que não estão contentes são os da hotelaria.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Set 2019 às 10:54)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Aliás, respondendo ao @Aristocrata, pelo que eu ouvi falar, as culturas de verão vão ser de enorme qualidade devido a este verão normal.


Não é essa a realidade de momento. Há zonas do Douro Litoral e, possivelmente, no Minho, que tiveram quebras de produção nas hortícolas. Também as vinhas tem menor qualidade de momento, pois está tudo ainda um bocado atrasado por cá. Mas pode ser que o setembro compense e este calor (se não for ainda mais prejudicial - há risco de se for forte "queimar" produção) ajude.
Tivemos tempo fresco em junho, julho e parte de agosto. E precipitação acima da média em junho e agosto. No fim veremos os efeitos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Set 2019 às 11:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não é essa a realidade de momento. Há zonas do Douro Litoral e, possivelmente, no Minho, que tiveram quebras de produção nas hortícolas. Também as vinhas tem menor qualidade de momento, pois está tudo ainda um bocado atrasado por cá. Mas pode ser que o setembro compense e este calor (se não for ainda mais prejudicial - há risco de se for forte "queimar" produção) ajude.
> Tivemos tempo fresco em junho, julho e parte de agosto. E precipitação acima da média em junho e agosto. No fim veremos os efeitos.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.di...rescer-10-e-sera-de-muito-boa-qualidade/?amp=
Isso são perceções. A verdade é diferente...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Set 2019 às 11:18)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dinheirovivo.pt/economia/producao-de-vinho-vai-crescer-10-e-sera-de-muito-boa-qualidade/?amp=
> Isso são perceções. A verdade é diferente...


Na Galiza, região espanhola onde o vinho é rei, é esta a realidade: 
http://www.campogalego.com/vina/pre...alidade-e-cantidade-a-espera-de-que-non-chova

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.fa...ia-prepara-vendimiar-65-millones/2163609.html


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2019 às 11:33)

O país é pequeno, mas ainda dá para alguma diferenciação. Por aqui o verão tem sido normal, com junho algo mais fresco e o julho um pouco mais quente. Quanto à precipitação, 20mm, 10mm ou 5mm é quase nada, é irrelevante, como é habitual nesta altura do ano.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Set 2019 às 13:19)

No Algarve senão chover pelo menos dentro da média esqueçam o golfe, abacates e laranjeiras. É concentrar tudo no abastecimento público que ainda aguenta pelo menos mais um ano. Temos sempre os aquíferos que não sei o que aguentarão caso o ano seja seco...


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2019 às 14:20)

Quem tem saudades do antigo GFS?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Set 2019 às 01:26)

O Público foi, até agora, o único jornal que publicou o boletim do IPMA. Para além disso, pôs o link do boletim na própria notícia e falou nas próprias médias do mês. Depois temos comentários do tipo: "A piada do dia" ou "Se for fake news, compreendo" ou "Tretas".

Será possível? Vejam os comentários desta publicação do Facebook:


----------



## Tonton (6 Set 2019 às 02:01)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O Público foi, até agora, o único jornal que publicou o boletim do IPMA. Para além disso, pôs o link do boletim na própria notícias e falou nas próprias médias do mês. Depois temos comentários do tipo: "A piada do dia" ou "Se for fake news, compreendo" ou "Tretas".
> 
> Será possível? Vejam os comentários desta publicação do Facebook:



É mesmo demais.
Muitas pessoas habituaram-se ao calor extremo e não querem saber de mais nada, só olham para o próprio umbigo.
Do género daquela minha colega que, em Julho, ligou o termoventilador para aquecimento máximo, já que achava que estava frio, com 28ºC na rua e 26ºC no escritório...


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2019 às 09:25)

Manhã com contrastes bem marcados. Às 6:00h, *sensação térmica* a variar entre os 5ºC no NE e os 28ºC no litoral sul.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2019 às 20:38)

A atividade solar está mesmo muito baixa. E então? Quando é que vai aparecer a mini era do gelo?


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2019 às 21:04)

Tonton disse:


> É mesmo demais.
> Muitas pessoas habituaram-se ao calor extremo e não querem saber de mais nada, só olham para o próprio umbigo.
> Do género daquela minha colega que, em Julho, ligou o termoventilador para aquecimento máximo, já que achava que estava frio, com 28ºC na rua e 26ºC no escritório...


E eu a tentar explicar a familiares que apesar de haver bastantes dias de céu nublado em julho, as temperaturas até nem estavam nada baixas? Impossível, chamam-me de doido...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2019 às 21:54)

N_Fig disse:


> E eu a tentar explicar a familiares que apesar de haver bastantes dias de céu nublado em julho, as temperaturas até nem estavam nada baixas? Impossível, chamam-me de doido...



Muitas pessoas que eu conheço também é praticamente impossível falar de meteorologia em concreto, apenas querem saber se está calor, frio, ou chuva, e tirando estes factores mais importantes nada mais importa, nem se consegue ter uma conversa mais aprofundada.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Set 2019 às 22:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Muitas pessoas que eu conheço também é praticamente impossível falar de meteorologia em concreto, apenas querem saber se está calor, frio, ou chuva, e tirando estes factores mais importantes nada mais importa, nem se consegue ter uma conversa mais aprofundada.


Faz como eu...nem fales disso! A meteorologia é o meu grande segredo. Só puxo o assunto a quem se mostra interessado o que é raro! Eu continuo a achar ou melhor tenho a certeza que em muitos aspectos somos um atraso e nunca o vamos recuperar. 
Eu posso não gostar de algo mas estar bem informado e aceitar os factos. Negar as evidências com contrapostos e percepções falsas é desconversar e ser ridículo. Aí está o que penso desses comentários da treta!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (7 Set 2019 às 23:13)

Boa noite, bem as pessoas quando vêm um mês de verão mais dentro do normal é só queixarem-se " ah mas que verão é este não temos calor" e eu bato com as mãos na cabeça, mas quando vêm aqueles meses de verão em que as máxima estão cerca de 6 a 7ºC acima do normal já ninguém se queixa até dizem " finalmente temos calor" devem de estar a pensar que esse calor é que é o normal, e eu farto-me de explicar, algumas dizem " ah eu não sabia disso, mas o calor sabe bem já estava farta daquele fresco", a mentalidade portuguesa a nível de meteorologia está e bem atrasada.


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2019 às 10:41)




----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2019 às 12:28)

trovoadas disse:


> Faz como eu...nem fales disso! A meteorologia é o meu grande segredo. Só puxo o assunto a quem se mostra interessado o que é raro! Eu continuo a achar ou melhor tenho a certeza que em muitos aspectos somos um atraso e nunca o vamos recuperar.
> Eu posso não gostar de algo mas estar bem informado e aceitar os factos. Negar as evidências com contrapostos e percepções falsas é desconversar e ser ridículo. Aí está o que penso desses comentários da treta!



E é isso mesmo que eu costumo fazer, ou então limito-me a informar, quando vai chover ou não.
Concordo em pleno contigo, se a pessoa se mostra interessada, ou tem mais conhecimentos a nivel de meteorologia, ainda dá para puxar um pouco mais pela converca e manter um diálogo aberto entre ambos.


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2019 às 20:22)

A (pequena) Gabrielle (muito) a oeste dos Açores.

Há convecção atualmente muito intensa mas o ciclone já começou a transição extra-tropical.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Set 2019 às 21:35)

Boas, 
Por aqui nada a dizer.. 
Notícia é aquilo que poderá se passar no leste espanhol junto à costa com precipitações torrenciais prevista, sobretudo entre quarta e sexta. 
Por estas bandas ainda incerto no que toca às temperaturas!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Set 2019 às 21:44)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui nada a dizer..
> Notícia é aquilo que poderá se passar no leste espanhol junto à costa com precipitações torrenciais prevista, sobretudo entre quarta e sexta.
> Por estas bandas ainda incerto no que toca às temperaturas!!



Pois caso se concretizem as previsões que estão previstas a nível de precipitação para os nosso vizinhos, a situação poderá ser bem difícil, tendo em conta os elevados níveis de acumulados.
É uma situação para acompanhar de perto.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Set 2019 às 22:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois caso se concretizem as previsões que estão previstas a nível de precipitação para os nosso vizinhos, a situação poderá ser bem difícil, tendo em conta os elevados níveis de acumulados.
> É uma situação para acompanhar de perto.


Bem o leste de Espanha tem tido tanto de água como nós de seca...é normal eles terem esses fenónemos extremos e nós grandes períodos secos mas se calhar não tanto assim. Estou a ver isto a seguir o caminho do ano passado o que não é bom para nós nem para "nuestros hernanos" do leste.


----------



## dvieira (9 Set 2019 às 22:42)

Ao fim de 3 dias de vento norte na nossa região ou chuva ou vento suão ( vento leste). Era um ditado que costumo ouvir por aqui. Com esta ventania penso que chuva ainda na está prevista por isso será novamente o vento suão ( vento de leste).


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2019 às 22:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Bem o leste de Espanha tem tido tanto de água como nós de seca...é normal eles terem esses fenónemos extremos e nós grandes períodos secos mas se calhar não tanto assim. Estou a ver isto a seguir o caminho do ano passado o que não é bom para nós nem para "nuestros hernanos" do leste.



Este Outono tenho um feeling que vai deixar marcas...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2019 às 22:54)

trovoadas disse:


> Bem o leste de Espanha tem tido tanto de água como nós de seca...é normal eles terem esses fenónemos extremos e nós grandes períodos secos mas se calhar não tanto assim. Estou a ver isto a seguir o caminho do ano passado o que não é bom para nós nem para "nuestros hernanos" do leste.


Com o monstro do anticiclone a mandar constantemente tudo para leste, não há qualquer hipótese. Esta situação atual poderia originar uma cut-off favorável para nós, mas o mesmo não permite. Ás vezes, não quer dizer nada...em 2012 também houve grandes cheias no mediterrâneo (região de Múrcia etc) e foi um bom ano hidrológico por cá. 
O calor previsto a partir do final da semana também já não é nada de especial pelo menos para aqui, o problema é o vento de leste que só traz secura e as mínimas também não descem tanto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Set 2019 às 00:37)

Felizmente estes eventos de precipitação ocorrem sempre no Levante espanhol, onde estes eventos são mais típicos nesta altura do ano. 

Se ocorrerem mais para Oeste (Madrid, Cidade Real, Córdova), a história seria bem diferente. Basta vermos o que aconteceu na zona de Madrid no passado dia 25 de agosto. A nível de acumulados de precipitação, em nada se comparou ao que acontece às vezes no Mediterrâneo, no entanto foi aquilo que vimos. 

Já noutra vez, quando caíram quase 70 mm num dia em Sevilha, houve enormes inundações por toda a cidade. E nem imagino o que aconteceria se algo do género do Mediterrâneo acontecesse no Algarve.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Set 2019 às 00:41)

Infelizmente ou felizmente, este tempo mais fresco que estamos a ter foi derivado de uma frente fria que se aproximou da Península esta tarde. Contudo, dissipa-se a meio da Galiza e nem sequer a zona do Baixo Minho apanha com qualquer precipitação (incluindo Melgaço).


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Set 2019 às 12:36)

trovoadas disse:


> Bem o leste de Espanha tem tido tanto de água como nós de seca...é normal eles terem esses fenónemos extremos e nós grandes períodos secos mas se calhar não tanto assim. Estou a ver isto a seguir o caminho do ano passado o que não é bom para nós nem para "nuestros hernanos" do leste.



Sim de facto nós, e o nosso vizinhos sempre tivemos o clima praticamente igual, e no que toca á precipitação, não difere muito, salvo a excepção quando ocorre alguma trovoada localizada.
O nosso azar é mesmo o nosso "querido" anticiclone, que gosta tanto de nós, que arranja sempre maneira de varrer toda a precipitação que se aproxima.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2019 às 16:08)

> The new paper shows that superbolts are most common in the Mediterranean Sea, the northeast Atlantic and over the Andes, with lesser hotspots east of Japan, in the tropical oceans and off the tip of South Africa. Unlike regular lightning, the superbolts tend to strike over water.



*Lightning 'superbolts' form over oceans from November to February*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Set 2019 às 20:43)

Pek disse:


>



Não estava à espera disto... 
Acho que é a primeira vez que vejo um ciclone bem estruturado sobre o Levante espanhol. Isto vai mesmo de mal a pior... 

Este verão, Portugal foi o paraíso da Península. Estável, ameno e quente, pouca precipitação mas dentro dos valores normais, nada de trovoadas e tormentas, noites quentes no Sul...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Set 2019 às 20:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não estava à espera disto...
> Acho que é a primeira vez que vejo um ciclone bem estruturado sobre o Levante espanhol. Isto vai mesmo de mal a pior...


São os chamados medicanes. Não são ciclones tão anormais quanto se pensa. Todos os anos ocorre pelo menos um.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2019 às 01:32)

Olha olha, este deve ser primo da Leslie  Landfall no Litoral Norte 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (12 Set 2019 às 13:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este Outono tenho um feeling que vai deixar marcas...


É esperar para ver...para já nota-se que o Atlântico está morto a sudoeste a seguir a tendência já de alguns anos. Já houveram eventos torrenciais o Verão/Outono passado no Mediterrâneo depois também na Primavera e agora outas vez no Verão/quiça Outono e nós aqui nada, pelo que de alguma forma está correlacionado com o bloqueio a sudoeste.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Set 2019 às 15:21)

Todos os anos regresso ao forum mais ou menos por esta altura à espera das primeiras chuvas. Como é, este ano é que temos um Outono à antiga? Chuvas a serio logo em Outubro? Espero que sim. A pesar de ter sido um verão francamente fresco aqui na zona Oeste (tirando alguns dias pontuais!), já está tudo muito seco e chuvinha é que se precisa. Lembro-me que no final anos 80/90 a chuva às vezes chegava em Setembro ainda. Muita vindima debaixo de chuva fizeram os meus pais. Agora esse cenário é impensável...


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2019 às 16:42)

O GFS 6z mostra novamente um CT nas proximidades dos Açores dentro de 10 dias. A perturbação que o originará tem que assumir uma índole tropical nos próximos 5.

A 216h o ciclone tem 970hPa de PC, parecendo ser bastante maduro. Contudo, o modelo indica que o ciclone nem tem uma parede do olho minimamente uniforme (parece estar no início da transição):






Adicionalmente, não há propriamente grande apoio para o referido cenário no _ensemble_ (e nem falo dos outros modelos):











Enquanto nada mudar nos outros modelos e/ou no _ensemble_, o 'ciclone' previsto continuará a ser um devaneio do GFS.


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2019 às 18:18)

Acho que se esperava um pouco menos de alarmismo, ainda por cima vindo dos Bombeiros, da maneira como efectuaram o post...

Nada indica que iremos ter algo sequer parecido com o que se passa em Espanha...

Abrindo o link já se tem uma notícia mais correcta e menos alarmista, embora me pareça igualmente exagerada..

https://www.bombeiros24.pt/tempesta...akE9OLADMfzIVDwiat1zrG3mBlCB7i0VLy0OOSV36VqvI


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 18:26)

Snifa disse:


> ainda por cima vindo dos Bombeiros


Estas páginas geralmente são feitas por "entusiastas" da coisa, poucas vezes por bombeiros a sério que entendam do assunto. Infelizmente mesmo os nossos media nacionais já estão a espalhar o que não devem, com manchetes sensacionalistas sobre a cut-off e "chuva forte".

Não vai chover forte em lado algum de Portugal Continental, salvo alguma célula que porventura se forme e deixe alguma precipitação - mas normal.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2019 às 18:36)

Snifa disse:


> Acho que se esperava um pouco menos de alarmismo, ainda por cima vindo dos Bombeiros, da maneira como efectuaram o post...
> 
> Nada indica que iremos ter algo sequer parecido com o que se passa em Espanha...
> 
> ...



Que post enganador meu Deus. Primeiro, não é nenhuma tempestade, é uma depressão de níveis altos, que em certos locais com condições mais favoráveis, pode gerar trovoadas severas. E não há local com condições mais favoráveis que a costa leste de Espanha neste tipo de situações.

A depressão dirige-se para Portugal (nem sequer entra totalmente no país) mas terá efeitos muito baixos se compararmos com o que está a acontecer no país vizinho. Algumas trovoadas no interior, e até pode haver uma ou outra inundação mas não passará disso. Publicação para o like.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2019 às 18:37)

Snifa disse:


> Acho que se esperava um pouco menos de alarmismo, ainda por cima vindo dos Bombeiros, da maneira como efectuaram o post...
> 
> Nada indica que iremos ter algo sequer parecido com o que se passa em Espanha...
> 
> ...



Por cá, só se vier o apocalipse da sexta-feira 13.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 19:23)

Esperemos é que com notícias destas, as pessoas menos informadas não se lembrem de começar  a fazer queimadas , e a ter comportamentos de risco a pensar que a chuva esta para chegar!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 19:43)

Com essa notícia já me instalei no sofá. 
Realidade: as temperaturas de verão vão continuar e o uso do fato banho ou não vestir nada se recomenda!!


----------



## efcm (13 Set 2019 às 20:27)

Snifa disse:


> Acho que se esperava um pouco menos de alarmismo, ainda por cima vindo dos Bombeiros, da maneira como efectuaram o post...
> 
> Nada indica que iremos ter algo sequer parecido com o que se passa em Espanha...
> 
> ...


Esse site não tem nada a ver com os bombeiros.

Só usa o nome de bombeiros para tentar ter alguma credibilidade, mas é um conhecido site de fake news.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Set 2019 às 20:55)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que post enganador meu Deus. Primeiro, não é nenhuma tempestade, é uma depressão de níveis altos, que em certos locais com condições mais favoráveis, pode gerar trovoadas severas. E não há local com condições mais favoráveis que a costa leste de Espanha neste tipo de situações.
> 
> A depressão dirige-se para Portugal (nem sequer entra totalmente no país) mas terá efeitos nefastos se compararmos com o que está a acontecer no país vizinho. Algumas trovoadas no interior, e até pode haver uma ou outra inundação mas não passará disso. Publicação para o like.


Vindo dessas páginas, já nada me surpreende, o que me surpreende é páginas no FB, de supostos profissionais falarem de trovoadas severas para o fim de semana.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 20:57)

Especialmente quando há modelos que tiraram a instabilidade toda...  Para Portugal é mais provável haver NADA do que DANA.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2019 às 21:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Especialmente quando há modelos que tiraram a instabilidade toda...  Para Portugal é mais provável haver NADA do que DANA.


É impressionante como, no que diz respeito à precipitação tudo desaparece deste retângulo, nem que seja 1 ou 2 dias antes.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Set 2019 às 23:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Especialmente quando há modelos que tiraram a instabilidade toda...  Para Portugal é mais provável haver NADA do que DANA.


Não pode chover....temos de chegar a 23 para fazer 5 meses sem chuva  E facilmente podemos ultrapassar isso com mais umas semanas de estio. Neste momento perspectivas só a 300 é tal horas que é o mesmo que nada. A seca já está a passar para lá de extrema... Toda a vida parou por aqui


----------



## jamestorm (15 Set 2019 às 18:16)

Já chovia que faz falta, embora este Verão tenha sido algo fresco no litoral Oeste, aqui a Norte de Alenquer ate choveu algumas vezes em Agosto, mas agora já esta tudo seco e precisamos de chuva para trabalhar a terra que parece pedra! 

Mas algo me diz que chuva a serio só la bem para meio de Outubro...ou seja mais um mês a penar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2019 às 19:02)

jamestorm disse:


> Já chovia que faz falta, embora este Verão tenha sido algo fresco no litoral Oeste, aqui a Norte de Alenquer ate choveu algumas vezes em Agosto, mas agora já esta tudo seco e precisamos de chuva para trabalhar a terra que parece pedra!
> 
> Mas algo me diz que chuva a serio só la bem para meio de Outubro...ou seja mais um mês a penar.



É verdade se chovesse a partir deste momento, só vinha mesmo em boa hora, os agricultores já andam muito atarefados, uns nas colheiitas de tomate principalmente, e outros que fazem cereais e forragens, já estão a mobilizar os solos, para logo que chova, "jogarem" as sementes á terra.
Depois é esperar que do outono até á primavera, que a chuva seja nossa amiga.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2019 às 20:51)

Eu quero uma Cut-off a sudoeste de Portugal Continental *já *


----------



## trovoadas (17 Set 2019 às 22:21)

Gerofil disse:


> Eu quero uma Cut-off a sudoeste de Portugal Continental *já *


Para já levas com uma frente ridícula no fim de semana  Se vamos começar por esse caminho mais vale mudarmos de zona...Bom aguardemos até à 1ª semana de Outubro para termos uma visão mais alargada...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Set 2019 às 00:05)

Frente ridícula.., acho que até é bem generosa para o mês em questão.. Claro no ecm.. Porque o gfs está bastante fraco!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Set 2019 às 00:30)

Já que é para pedir, eu cá quero neve.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Set 2019 às 01:44)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Já que é para pedir, eu cá quero neve.


Neve em Setembro? seria uma novidade. Pois eu ja ficava satisfeito com granizo ou mesmo chuva normalíssima, mas consistente .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Set 2019 às 02:05)

jamestorm disse:


> Neve em Setembro? seria uma novidade. Pois eu ja ficava satisfeito com granizo ou mesmo chuva normalíssima, mas consistente .



Eu não disse que era agora, pois não? É o meu desejo constante. Vale sempre. Desse que venha.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (18 Set 2019 às 11:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Já que é para pedir, eu cá quero neve.



Neve no mês de setembro na Península Ibérica? Só se for nos Pirenéus 

Mas sim, desejos temos todos. Eu cá escolho chuva para ver a paisagem verde e que haja muito e bom fruto para a agricultura que mais tarde vai parar às nossas mesas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Set 2019 às 11:20)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Neve no mês de setembro na Península Ibérica? Só se for nos Pirenéus



Este tópico não é o Seguimento Meteorológico Livre Setembro de 2019. É Seguimento Meteorológico Livre 2019.


----------



## microcris (18 Set 2019 às 14:16)

Deixem lá a chuva para o tempo dela (a não ser uma ou outra trovoada). O pessoal quer apanhar as uvas e o milho


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2019 às 14:31)

microcris disse:


> Deixem lá a chuva para o tempo dela (a não ser uma ou outra trovoada). O pessoal quer apanhar as uvas e o milho



De acordo com o índice PDSI no final agosto mantém-se a situação de seca meteorológica, verificando-se ligeiro desagravamento em alguns locais das regiões do norte e centro. Assim no final de agosto quase todo o território do continente estava em situação de seca meteorológica, sendo que cerca de 35 % estava nas classes de seca severa e extrema. Na Tabela apresenta-se a percentagem do território nas várias classes do índice PDSI. .


normal: 1.2%
seca fraca: 34.3%
seca moderada: 29.6%
seca severa: 22.9%
seca extrema: 12.0%







http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/observatorio.secas/


----------



## microcris (18 Set 2019 às 16:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> De acordo com o índice PDSI no final agosto mantém-se a situação de seca meteorológica, verificando-se ligeiro desagravamento em alguns locais das regiões do norte e centro. Assim no final de agosto quase todo o território do continente estava em situação de seca meteorológica, sendo que cerca de 35 % estava nas classes de seca severa e extrema. Na Tabela apresenta-se a percentagem do território nas várias classes do índice PDSI. .
> 
> 
> normal: 1.2%
> ...



Eu sei que a maior parte do país está em situação se seca. 
Sem ir ver os dados relativos à precipitação de Setembro, parece-me que é normal ter aguaceiros em Setembro e não chuva a serio. Parece que o pessoal quer que de repente chova tudo o que não choveu no inverno passado.
Sim senhor, precisamos de chuva. Mas que venha quando é "normal" vir, que pelo que me lembro, deve ser mais a partir de Outubro.


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2019 às 16:14)

microcris disse:


> Eu sei que a maior parte do país está em situação se seca.
> Sem ir ver os dados relativos à precipitação de Setembro, parece-me que é normal ter aguaceiros em Setembro e não chuva a serio. Parece que o pessoal quer que de repente chova tudo o que não choveu no inverno passado.
> Sim senhor, precisamos de chuva. Mas que venha quando é "normal" vir, que pelo que me lembro, deve ser mais a partir de Outubro.



em anos normais, não como os últimos que é seca de chuva, lembro me que na segunda quinzena de Setembro por vezes já aparecia as primeiras chuvas, veremos sábado, gfs agora até tem para o sul também


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Set 2019 às 16:34)

Sim já teremos alguma chuva no fim de semana não será muita nem costuma, ser por esta altura. 
O normal por Esta altura é aparecer às primeiras chuvas pelo noroeste e arrefecer pela última semana. O normal em Setembro no sul é chover pouco!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2019 às 17:25)

microcris disse:


> Deixem lá a chuva para o tempo dela (a não ser uma ou outra trovoada). O pessoal quer apanhar as uvas e o milho



As vindimas estão já praticamente na recta final, e quando ao milho, uns já estão a colher, enquanto que ainda esta semana passei por uns campos de milho que ainda estavam a regar, por isso, esses ainda vão demorar, pelo menos mais umas boas semanas, hoje em dia com os secadores, á chegada da recepção deste cereal, por vezes ainda se debulha nos meses de outubro e novembro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2019 às 17:36)

microcris disse:


> Eu sei que a maior parte do país está em situação se seca.
> Sem ir ver os dados relativos à precipitação de Setembro, parece-me que é normal ter aguaceiros em Setembro e não chuva a serio. Parece que o pessoal quer que de repente chova tudo o que não choveu no inverno passado.
> Sim senhor, precisamos de chuva. Mas que venha quando é "normal" vir, que pelo que me lembro, deve ser mais a partir de Outubro.



Mas já que a situação de seca não é algo normal (embora cada vez mais recorrente), podemos também fugir à regra e querermos já alguma chuva que tanta falta faz. Se estamos com falta de água, quanto mais cedo ela vier, melhor.

O normal é eu receber o meu salário no fim do mês, mas se eu neste momento já tiver a conta a zeros, vou querer já receber o meu dinheiro, certo? 

Sinceramente, não são estes aguaceiros fortes e repentinos que vão resolver a situação de seca. Todos sabemos que numa carga de água os solos estando secos não conseguem absorver a chuva da mesma maneira do que se fosse numa frente fria, onde até pode chover a mesma quantidade mas num período mais alargado (em vez de caírem 30mm em 1h, se fosse em 6 horas seria muito melhor), isto para já não falar do eventual estrago de culturas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Set 2019 às 19:05)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> * *CHUVA **
> *Válido para os dias 21 e 22 de setembro de 2019
> *
> Prevê-se que uma cut-off, de origem fria, influenciada por uma perturbação de NO, possa vir a afetar Portugal Continental, com episódios de precipitação significativos para o fim de semana.
> ...


Esses 15 a 20 mm no Algarve são quase 2 vezes a média do mês, mas feita num dia ou dois. Se chover como dizem os modelos, será bastante bom, sobretudo para o Algarve e para o Interior Centro. 

Já por aqui a média não deverá ser feita, mas 7 a 10 mm não é nada mau...


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Set 2019 às 20:08)

A frente prevista para sábado parece trazer bastante chuva e de forma generalizada, que venha ela o mais rápido possível está tudo muito seco.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Set 2019 às 20:39)

Nestas runs das 12h para o sul nem se passa dos 3 mm... mal da para apagar o pó!!


----------



## microcris (18 Set 2019 às 20:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> As vindimas estão já praticamente na recta final, e quando ao milho, uns já estão a colher, enquanto que ainda esta semana passei por uns campos de milho que ainda estavam a regar, por isso, esses ainda vão demorar, pelo menos mais umas boas semanas, hoje em dia com os secadores, á chegada da recepção deste cereal, por vezes ainda se debulha nos meses de outubro e novembro.



Tinto e branco por apanhar. Não é grande coisa, praí uns 1500l e tinto e uns 1000 de branco.
O milho está agora a amadurecer, um bocado atrasado.
Eu sei que é um tema polémico mas, o verão esteve bem longe ser o que normalmente é para os lados de Arouca. Então em Aveiro (cidade), foi uma desgraça.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mas já que a situação de seca não é algo normal (embora cada vez mais recorrente), podemos também fugir à regra e querermos já alguma chuva que tanta falta faz. Se estamos com falta de água, quanto mais cedo ela vier, melhor.
> 
> O normal é eu receber o meu salário no fim do mês, mas se eu neste momento já tiver a conta a zeros, vou querer já receber o meu dinheiro, certo?
> 
> Sinceramente, não são estes aguaceiros fortes e repentinos que vão resolver a situação de seca. Todos sabemos que numa carga de água os solos estando secos não conseguem absorver a chuva da mesma maneira do que se fosse numa frente fria, onde até pode chover a mesma quantidade mas num período mais alargado (em vez de caírem 30mm em 1h, se fosse em 6 horas seria muito melhor), isto para já não falar do eventual estrago de culturas.



De acordo. Mas mesmo assim, a frente fria, se esperasse mais uma semanita, não era defeito :P


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2019 às 22:14)

*How to Cool a Planet With Extraterrestrial Dust*

Ainda é possível enviar o Bruce Willis


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2019 às 15:32)

Os ciclones severos estão de volta no GFS a mais de 300h. Com tanta tentativa algum dia ainda acerta.







Este está em processo de transição. Tem força de furacão, sendo por isso bastante hostil.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Set 2019 às 17:01)

Já se fala de um Outubro bastante seco, segundo li na net a previsão é sem chuva em Outubro com uma possível viragem brusca em Novembro para tempo mais instável. Tb acredito mais nisso do que em chuva, pois nos últimos anos Outubro tem sido um mês de pleno Verão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2019 às 17:07)

jamestorm disse:


> Já se fala de um Outubro bastante seco, segundo li na net a previsão é sem chuva em Outubro com uma possível viragem brusca em Novembro para tempo mais instável. Tb acredito mais nisso do que em chuva, pois nos últimos anos Outubro tem sido um mês de pleno Verão.



Já li isso também, mas prefiro esperar para ver, pois agora tudo pode mudar de forma repentina.
Neste momento tudo desespera por uma chuvinha, desde as árvores, os agricultores, entre tantos outros.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Set 2019 às 17:24)

mesmo! está tudo muito seco.
Tb quero acreditar que mta coisa pode mudar, mas tb a verdade é que os últimos Outubros têm sido mto secos...



Pedro1993 disse:


> Já li isso também, mas prefiro esperar para ver, pois agora tudo pode mudar de forma repentina.
> Neste momento tudo desespera por uma chuvinha, desde as árvores, os agricultores, entre tantos outros.


----------



## remember (19 Set 2019 às 18:38)

Quem se lembra desta?
Faz um ano daqui a 5 dias... Sim ultimamente o Outubro tem sido quente e seco, é o mês que mais guardo memórias por causa do meu aniversário, normalmente a segunda quinzena costuma ter uma mudança repentina, mas vamos ver o que acontece este ano.





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2019 às 19:52)

jamestorm disse:


> mesmo! está tudo muito seco.
> Tb quero acreditar que mta coisa pode mudar, mas tb a verdade é que os últimos Outubros têm sido mto secos...



É verdade, isso já vem sendo hábito, nos últimos anos, com o mes de outubro quente e seco, pelo menos no ano passado, a t-shirt, andou vestida até bem tarde.
Aqui há uns atrás quando era o regresso ás aulas, logo começava a chover, e a t-shirt, era logo guardada no roupeiro, isto uns 10 ou 15 anos atrás.


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2019 às 20:43)

Em vez de voltar a falar mal do modelo - que merece - vou escrever que o trajeto da tempestade não é irrealista. O Frances de 1976 teve um percurso análogo:


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2019 às 20:52)

Orion disse:


> Os ciclones severos estão de volta no GFS a mais de 300h. Com tanta tentativa algum dia ainda acerta.








Já aparecem no EPS (ensemble do ECMWF) muito a sul dos Açores  Tendo em conta a distância temporal, é pura especulação. E ao contrário da saída operacional do GFS, o GEFS só mostra pasmaceira:


----------



## Marco pires (19 Set 2019 às 22:19)

não existe qualquer credibilidade em anúncios do género tablóide a anunciar que determinado mês será seco ou molhado.
pelo menos quando esses anúncios são feitos com semanas de antecedência, de relembrar que estamos a 19 de setembro, e estar a dizer que o próximo mês será seco ou molhado vale zero.
pode ser levado em conta para quem não tem interesse no tema da meteorologia, mas para quem se interessa minimamente sobre o assunto sabe que previsões deste tipo são pura especulação.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2019 às 22:56)

Vale muito a pena dar uma olhadela:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Set 2019 às 23:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vale muito a pena dar uma olhadela:



Lindo!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Set 2019 às 23:38)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vale muito a pena dar uma olhadela:


Uau  Muito, muito bom  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2019 às 23:49)

Para amanhã, sexta-feira, inverte-se novamente o tempo instável, sendo mais provável nas regiões do sul...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2019 às 00:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vale muito a pena dar uma olhadela:



Já tinha visto esse vídeo, não há palavras!  Os momentos gravados, a qualidade de imagem, as cores, o trabalho de edição, a simbiose entre a música e o vídeo... Um sonho!

PS - Não, não me enganei no emoji!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2019 às 15:18)

Gerofil disse:


> Para amanhã, sexta-feira, inverte-se novamente o tempo instável, sendo mais provável nas regiões do sul...





Para amanhã, Sábado, chuva principalmente para o norte e centro, mas já sem actidade convectiva.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2019 às 22:17)

Até ao final do presente mês a anomalia deverá diminuir.


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2019 às 09:18)

Por esta altura já devia haver pânico  Tanto o GFS como o IFS mostram a passagem pelos Açores ou do Jerry ou da futura Karen 






Desta vez é a Karen (no início da fase de transição?) com força de furacão.






Enquanto que por agora muito dificilmente o Jerry será relevante para os Açores, não se pode dizer o mesmo da (futura) Karen. Ainda menos consenso no EPS 00z (_ensemble_ do ECMWF). A 240h tanto há ciclones muito próximo das ilhas (ex: saída operacional) como a nordeste das Caraíbas orientais.






Também o GEM (modelo canadiano) mostra um ciclone perto dos Açores. Esperar para ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2019 às 11:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vale muito a pena dar uma olhadela:



Fiquei  , ao ver este excelente vídeo, hoje em dia, com o material fotográfica de última geração, e com uma grande capacidade a vários níveis, consegue-se estas maravilhas, que parecem quase cenários de um filme.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2019 às 11:13)

A câmara utilizada nesse vídeo é mais do que "última geração", no entanto. São câmaras de alta velocidade que costumam ser utilizadas até em filmes, e custam facilmente €100.000.


----------



## ruka (22 Set 2019 às 20:14)

futuro sistema Lorenzo a fazer uma visita... será?


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2019 às 20:21)

ruka disse:


> futuro sistema Lorenzo a fazer uma visita... será?



Não é o Lorenzo é a Karen.


----------



## ruka (22 Set 2019 às 20:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não é o Lorenzo é a Karen.


mas o sistema vem da onda tropical que está em Cabo Verde


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2019 às 20:33)

ruka disse:


> futuro sistema Lorenzo a fazer uma visita... será?




Seria uma tempestade e peras, primeiro a passar pelo Açores e depois Portugal Continental:








Não seria novidade, apesar de pouco frequente.

Faz-me lembrar o já distante e violento temporal em Fevereiro 1986 ( Ex Furacão Alex) que arrancou bastantes árvores e até destruiu Marquises aqui no Porto:





















Também muito violento nos Açores:






https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...s-na-maior-tempestade-dos-acores-4982902.html


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2019 às 20:49)

Snifa disse:


> Não seria novidade, apesar de pouco frequente.



Tendo em conta que vem de sudoeste, é improvável que o ciclone de 946hPa (a 252h) fizesse essa curva apertada para leste a norte dos Açores.



ruka disse:


> mas o sistema vem da onda tropical que está em Cabo Verde



É o futuro Lorenzo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2019 às 20:50)

ruka disse:


> mas o sistema vem da onda tropical que está em Cabo Verde



Tens razão, não tinha reparado nisso, como vinha de baixo deduzi que era a Karen.


----------



## belem (22 Set 2019 às 21:00)

Snifa disse:


> Seria uma tempestade e peras, primeiro a passar pelo Açores e depois Portugal Continental:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ventos de mais de 225 km/h? Inimaginável...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2019 às 21:45)

Para amanhã, Segunda-feira, chega ao noroeste do continente o que sobra do furacão *Humberto*: períodos de chuva para o final do dia, com vento vento moderado a forte.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2019 às 21:50)

Tenho essa foto - Neptuno na Horta - em formato postal, comprada exactamente nos Açores há uns 10 anos já! Impressiona a altura da vaga e claro o  momento da captura foi feliz.
Por trás vem com uma folha que explica como foi tirada e em que circunstancias. Lindo! 



Snifa disse:


> Seria uma tempestade e peras, primeiro a passar pelo Açores e depois Portugal Continental:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Set 2019 às 23:33)

Parece inacreditável que, a mais ou menos 10 dias de distância, se possa dizer que é praticamente certo que teremos um sistema tropical a afectar os Açores! Recomenda-se sempre imensa prudência, e muitas vezes digo que 10 dias meteorologicamente falando é uma "bola de cristal". Mas este caso tem uma particularidade: mais intenso, menos intenso, mais à esquerda, mais à direita, a 220 h ou a 260 h, é algo que cerca de 95% dos ensembles do GFS mostra, assim como o modelo europeu ECMWF e o GEM! Tal concordância a um distância tão grande é assustadora, ainda para mais tratando-se de um ciclone tropical, sempre muito volátil e difícil de modelar em termos de trajectória e intensidade, como constatado com o Leslie o ano passado no continente.

Há muito tempo ainda e não há necessidade de alarmismos por enquanto, mas é algo que definitivamente deve estar debaixo de olho nos próximos dias. Academicamente falando, estou muitíssimo curioso para perceber o desempenho dos modelos neste sistema: como vai evoluir a previsão nos próximos dias e o que acontecerá na realidade.


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2019 às 23:37)

o futuro Lorenzo é enorme... o que coloca grandes problemas de organização do possível ciclone.

normalmente falham.
mas se não falhar, será certamente um grande ciclone.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Set 2019 às 23:48)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Parece inacreditável que, a mais ou menos 10 dias de distância, se possa dizer que é praticamente certo que teremos um sistema tropical a afectar os Açores! Recomenda-se sempre imensa prudência, e muitas vezes digo que 10 dias meteorologicamente falando é uma "bola de cristal". Mas este caso tem uma particularidade: mais intenso, menos intenso, mais à esquerda, mais à direita, a 220 h ou a 260 h, é algo que cerca de 95% dos ensembles do GFS mostra, assim como o modelo europeu ECMWF e o GEM! Tal concordância a um distância tão grande é assustadora, ainda para mais tratando-se de um ciclone tropical, sempre muito volátil e difícil de modelar em termos de trajectória e intensidade, como constatado com o Leslie o ano passado no continente.
> 
> Há muito tempo ainda e não há necessidade de alarmismos por enquanto, mas é algo que definitivamente deve estar debaixo de olho nos próximos dias. Academicamente falando, estou muitíssimo curioso para perceber o desempenho dos modelos neste sistema: como vai evoluir a previsão nos próximos dias e o que acontecerá na realidade.


Verdade, e este ano ainda tem sido mais difícil fazer previsões a tantas horas de distância , contudo não deixa ser intrigante o tempo em que o GFS já vai modelando este cenário  A cada run vai alternando claro, mais a Oeste, outras a Leste , mas acaba sempre por meter numa das run's diárias um ciclone literalmente em cima do arquipélago do Açores  Contudo e como tu bem disseste são fenómenos por muito difícil de modelar e a Leslie ,e mais recentemente o Dorian são bem o exemplo disso mesmo  Sem dúvida  situação a acompanhar nas próximas saídas,até porque num cenário desfavorável a nível de trajecto em direção ao Açores, as águas estão muito quentes!

Edit: Mais uma run, e mais do mesmo! 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Calisto83 (23 Set 2019 às 09:00)

Snifa disse:


> Seria uma tempestade e peras, primeiro a passar pelo Açores e depois Portugal Continental:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bastante improvável passar pelo continente, pelo menos de forma direta, não se animem já...
O que nos vai trazer é calor e possivelmente vento.
PS: perspetiva-se um Outubro quente e seco no continente!


----------



## Calisto83 (23 Set 2019 às 10:14)

A previsão do Mário Marques aponta para um outono seco e ameno no continente, caso se venha a verificar são péssimas notícias!


----------



## jamestorm (23 Set 2019 às 19:13)

Pois segundo li em vários sítios do face já...tudo está encaminhado para entrarmos em marasmo meteorológico já em Outubro... em linha com o que vem acontecendo desde os últimos anos. Esperemos é que Novembro seja diferente.
Em 1988 /89 eu começava a escola já a usar luvas em Outubro...coisas antigas, hoje vêem-se calções em Dezembro. 



Calisto83 disse:


> A previsão do Mário Marques aponta para um outono seco e ameno no continente, caso se venha a verificar são péssimas notícias!


----------



## Calisto83 (23 Set 2019 às 19:35)

jamestorm disse:


> Pois segundo li em vários sítios do face já...tudo está encaminhado para entrarmos em marasmo meteorológico já em Outubro... em linha com o que vem acontecendo desde os últimos anos. Esperemos é que Novembro seja diferente.
> Em 1988 /89 eu começava a escola já a usar luvas em Outubro...coisas antigas, hoje vêem-se calções em Dezembro.


Até há un ditado que diz:" Logo que Outubro venha, procura lenha" e não esquecer que temos sempre garantido o verão de S.Martinho.


----------



## Calisto83 (23 Set 2019 às 19:36)

Vai ser um ano muito mau, para a castanha, mais um...


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2019 às 22:39)

Calisto83 disse:


> Vai ser um ano muito mau, para a castanha, mais um...


Em Várzea da Serra, vai ser mesmo um ano péssimo.
Mas não é por causa da seca.
As fortes geadas de Junho, na região, queimaram as flores dos castanheiros.


----------



## belem (23 Set 2019 às 22:44)

O início do mês de Outubro parece que vai ser seco, mas o  que vai acontecer no resto do mês ainda é uma incógnita.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Set 2019 às 00:06)

Sim, porque Outubro 2005 tb começou muito seco e quente e depois foi bastante chuvoso, quer Outubro quer Novembro!
A partir daí voltou a ser mais seco mas não demasiado!
Ainda estamos no início da época das chuvas e as previsões sazonais ultimamente têm falhado imenso. 
Vamos acompanhando com calma!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Set 2019 às 00:09)

Já começou o síndrome do outono chuvoso! 

Cá para mim, só acredito em previsões a longo prazo se houver estabilidade no tempo, o que não tem vindo a acontecer.
De facto, tudo pode acontecer nesta altura do ano. Não estava nada à espera daquela frente em pleno setembro, e esta poderá ser a primeira surpresa do ano.  Aliás, outubro de 2018 até foi chuvoso no Interior Alentejano e Algarve e aposto que ninguém esperava isso em setembro! 

Eu tenho uma ajuda ao nível do tempo, que são os canários dos meus pais. Quando vem mau tempo nos dias seguintes, eles costumam parar de cantar. Quando isso acontecer e os modelos não estiverem a dizer nada, é sinal que vai chover e ninguém sabe ainda de nada. Aliás, este método nunca falhou.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Set 2019 às 10:11)

São os chamados "Canários do Tempo", melhor que o galo do Tempo, provavelmente.  
As aves sabem qdo vem chuva, até pq têm que se abrigar. 
Hoje já chove aqui pelo o Oeste e não pensei que fosse cair nada...


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já começou o síndrome do outono chuvoso!
> 
> Cá para mim, só acredito em previsões a longo prazo se houver estabilidade no tempo, o que não tem vindo a acontecer.
> De facto, tudo pode acontecer nesta altura do ano. Não estava nada à espera daquela frente em pleno setembro, e esta poderá ser a primeira surpresa do ano.  Aliás, outubro de 2018 até foi chuvoso no Interior Alentejano e Algarve e aposto que ninguém esperava isso em setembro!
> ...


----------



## dvieira (24 Set 2019 às 11:11)

Os 30 e tal graus em Outubro que o modelo GFS tem vindo a modelar tem a haver com a possível aproximação de alguma tempestade tropical que se encontra no Atlântico ? Será que vamos ter novamente um Outubro como o de 2017 ?


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Set 2019 às 11:54)

dvieira disse:


> Os 30 e tal graus em Outubro que o modelo GFS tem vindo a modelar tem a haver com a possível aproximação de alguma tempestade tropical que se encontra no Atlântico ? Será que vamos ter novamente um Outubro como o de 2017 ?



Tudo dependerá da trajectória e da intensidade do Lorenzo. É demasiado cedo para qualquer definição; tanto pode passar a 500 kms a oeste dos Açores, atravessar o arquipélago, passar entre a Península e os Açores como fazer uma visita a Portugal Continental.

Pessoalmente creio é que esta tempestade irá desestabilizar o AA e permitir a entrada da depressões e frentes de NW. O GFS na run 06 está a delinear isso mesmo. Mas, claro, é demasiado cedo para qualquer prognóstico. 
Só acho curioso que, desde há alguns dias, quase todos os modelos colocam o Lorenzo perto de Portugal, seja nos Açores, seja em Portugal Continental. Se assim for, será o 2º ano consecutivo de tempestades tropicais ou furações a afectar no nosso país. É caso para se pensar um pouco e, talvez, começar a pensar em tomar medidas preventivas, antes que ocorram consequências graves.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Set 2019 às 12:03)

dvieira disse:


> Os 30 e tal graus em Outubro que o modelo GFS tem vindo a modelar tem a haver com a possível aproximação de alguma tempestade tropical que se encontra no Atlântico ? Será que vamos ter novamente um Outubro como o de 2017 ?



A pressuposta rota do ciclone que os modelos vão apontando nas previsões de uma possível  passagem pelo arquipélago dos Açores , ou demasiado perto do mesmo, em nada tem a ver com a rota que o Ophelia fez em 2017, o Ophelia  teve uma rota bem mais a Leste, nomedamente entre o continente e os Açores ,  contudo tanto o Lorenzo , como o Jerry são dois sistemas a acompanhar dada as previsões da sua rota, principalmente o primeiro , até pela possibilidade de chegar muito próximo do Açores como Major , tal como aconteceu com o Ophelia em 2017 ! Agora ainda falta muito tempo, e resta mesmo acompanhar as próximas saídas, como sabemos em meteorologia , tudo muda em menos de um fósforo, a Leslie mostrou.nos bem como erráticos podem ser este tipo de eventos! As possíveis rotas do Lorenzo, são para todos os gostos! 






Edit: A run 6z do GFS já tem uma rota do Lorenzo muito aproximada à do Ophelia  Este seria um cenário já muito idêntico ao 15 de Outubro de 2017, arrastando consigo um forte fluxo de Sul, fazendo a dorsal Africana subir , e deixar Portugal em risco máximo de incêndio!


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2019 às 12:06)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Tudo dependerá da trajectória e da intensidade do Lorenzo. É demasiado cedo para qualquer definição; tanto pode passar a 500 kms a oeste dos Açores, atravessar o arquipélago, passar entre a Península e os Açores como fazer uma visita a Portugal Continental.
> 
> Pessoalmente creio é que esta tempestade irá desestabilizar o AA e permitir a entrada da depressões e frentes de NW. O GFS na run 06 está a delinear isso mesmo. Mas, claro, é demasiado cedo para qualquer prognóstico.
> Só acho curioso que, desde há alguns dias, quase todos os modelos colocam o Lorenzo perto de Portugal, seja nos Açores, seja em Portugal Continental. Se assim for, será o 2º ano consecutivo de tempestades tropicais ou furações a afectar no nosso país. É caso para se pensar um pouco e, talvez, começar a pensar em tomar medidas preventivas, antes que ocorram consequências graves.




Com (se ocorrer) este será o 3º ano seguido com perturbações de origem tropical a passarem pelas nossas zonas. Desde 2005 que temos tido animação tropical algumas vezes, tivemos o Vince, 2 Gordon's, o Ophelia, o Joaquin, o Leslie, o Nadine, o Grace e se calhar mais alguns que agora não me lembro.


----------



## Calisto83 (24 Set 2019 às 12:10)

jamestorm disse:


> São os chamados "Canários do Tempo", melhor que o galo do Tempo, provavelmente.
> As aves sabem qdo vem chuva, até pq têm que se abrigar.
> Hoje já chove aqui pelo o Oeste e não pensei que fosse cair nada...


Chuva fraca/ chuvisco sem grande significado...


----------



## cepp1 (24 Set 2019 às 12:54)

Calisto83 disse:


> Chuva fraca/ chuvisco sem grande significado...


Sem significado?? Não moro muito longe de sim e foi uma excelente rega, cursos de água por todo lado, algumas sargetas cheias.
Se isto não tem significado, então não sei o que poder ter..


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Set 2019 às 13:15)

MSantos disse:


> será o 3º ano seguido com perturbações de origem tropical a passarem pelas nossas zonas.



Sim, exacto.


----------



## Calisto83 (24 Set 2019 às 13:42)

cepp1 disse:


> Sem significado?? Não moro muito longe de sim e foi uma excelente rega, cursos de água por todo lado, algumas sargetas cheias.
> Se isto não tem significado, então não sei o que poder ter..


.
A estação de Leiria nem 2mm tem acumulados, se isto é muito chuva, então na Galiza devem ter andado de barco.

É normal do português ser exagerado.


----------



## Marco pires (24 Set 2019 às 15:19)

Concordo, apenas morrinha e nada mais que isso.
Não é mau mas não tem nada de bela rega.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Set 2019 às 17:42)

Mais uma vez parece que tem de vir uma TT/Furacão para destabilizar isto um pouco. Ainda assim não há nada de concreto , sendo que, para o sul do território o mais garantido neste momento é tempo seco até onde a vista alcança. Para mim a haver alguma brecha no AA é para beneficiar as regiões mais a Norte. O sul ainda vai ter de esperar. Tem de haver condições para se formarem baixas ao largo de Portugal e já nem digo cut'offs . Há muito tempo que não temos frentes que se intensificam ao cruzar o sul nem que seja depois no golfo de Cádiz o que diz muito da "saúde" atmosférica por aqui.

Esta lenga lenga toda para dizer que, por exemplo, um Outono semelhante ao ano passado não serve por aqui. Ficamos depois à espera de um Inverno que não existe à muito ou de uma Primavera salvadora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2019 às 18:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Mais uma vez parece que tem de vir uma TT/Furacão para destabilizar isto um pouco. Ainda assim não há nada de concreto , sendo que, para o sul do território o mais garantido neste momento é tempo seco até onde a vista alcança. Para mim a haver alguma brecha no AA é para beneficiar as regiões mais a Norte. O sul ainda vai ter de esperar. Tem de haver condições para se formarem baixas ao largo de Portugal e já nem digo cut'offs . Há muito tempo que não temos frentes que se intensificam ao cruzar o sul nem que seja depois no golfo de Cádiz o que diz muito da "saúde" atmosférica por aqui.
> 
> Esta lenga lenga toda para dizer que, por exemplo, um Outono semelhante ao ano passado não serve por aqui. Ficamos depois à espera de um Inverno que não existe à muito ou de uma Primavera salvadora.



É verdade precisamos todos é de um outono á moda antiga, e de um inverno igualmente, uma cheia no Tejo, também seria benéfica para os campos, e para os lençóis freáticos ficarem totalemente abastecidos.
Na semana passada vi alguma minas de água a correr, e até com alguma intensidade, o que é muito bom sinal, mas claro isto numa cota já muito baixo, praticamente ao nível do Tejo.


----------



## Marco pires (24 Set 2019 às 21:47)

alguém conhece aquela fonte famosa entre Montemor o novo e Évora na estrada nacional?
eu conheço e bem mas agora não me lembro do nome lol
pela primeira vez vi no ano passado em pleno verão a correr um pequeno fio de água e este ano a mesma coisa, noutros anos em pleno verão jorrava água que até deitava fora.
só isso reflecte a miséria que tem sido os outonos e invernos dos últimos anos.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2019 às 18:36)

Sem significado??! Não devemos viver no mesmo sitio...regatos já correm só à custa destas chuvas, e ainda caiu bela carga na 2a feira, de forma alguma foi "sem significado". No Oeste está tudo a verdejar só à conta do "sem significado", assim venham muitos sem significados destes... enfim...



Calisto83 disse:


> .
> A estação de Leiria nem 2mm tem acumulados, se isto é muito chuva, então na Galiza devem ter andado de barco.
> 
> É normal do português ser exagerado.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2019 às 19:11)

Um Inverno à moda antiga, já não vem há alguns anos...cheia no Tejo? Como aquelas que havia nos anos 90?Já passou de moda...mas seria mais do que necessário..até limpava a poluição ruinosa das fabricas de celulose. 



Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade precisamos todos é de um outono á moda antiga, e de um inverno igualmente, uma cheia no Tejo, também seria benéfica para os campos, e para os lençóis freáticos ficarem totalemente abastecidos.
> Na semana passada vi alguma minas de água a correr, e até com alguma intensidade, o que é muito bom sinal, mas claro isto numa cota já muito baixo, praticamente ao nível do Tejo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2019 às 19:57)

jamestorm disse:


> Um Inverno à moda antiga, já não vem há alguns anos...cheia no Tejo? Como aquelas que havia nos anos 90?Já passou de moda...mas seria mais do que necessário..até limpava a poluição ruinosa das fabricas de celulose.



Pois, de facto parece que essas cheias passarem mesmo de moda, e depois o problemas persistem, como é o caso dos jacintos de água, que devido o fraco caudal, vão cobrindo os rios Almonda, e Sorraia, principalemente, isto já para não falar noutros problemas a nivel de biodiversidade.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2019 às 19:58)

Pessoal ..então Cheias enormes em Espanha de norte a Sul? Enxurradas na Grécia...em Itália há meses que não para de chover. Em Chipre a maior tromba água das ultimas décadas...até na Argélia chove sem parar...A que se deve isto tudo? Li que é pq o Mediterrâneo está excepcionalmente quente? Então em Portugal continuamos a mitigar chuva ha dois anos e não chega nada cá porque? O Atlântico morreu prá vida ??


----------



## Calisto83 (25 Set 2019 às 19:59)

jamestorm disse:


> Sem significado??! Não devemos viver no mesmo sitio...regatos já correm só à custa destas chuvas, e ainda caiu bela carga na 2a feira, de forma alguma foi "sem significado". No Oeste está tudo a verdejar só à conta do "sem significado", assim venham muitos sem significados destes... enfim...


Em que mundo vive? Já consultou os dados do IPMA? Tem estação meteorológica para estar a argumentar que tem chovido algo de assim tão significativo?
Eu é que fico com a sensação que vivemos noutro planeta... nestes dias o que choveu? Uns chuviscos/ chuva fraca( com exceção de sábado), que não sendo mau, pois é chuva, não tem nada de boa rega!


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2019 às 20:02)

O maior problema no Tejo é poluição das fabricas de papel ...verdadeiro crime que este país teima em abafar. 
O Jacinto-de-água quanto mais calma e sem corrente vai a água, mais eles gostam, como também não tem havido geadas decentes, vão proliferando sem parar. Antigamente no Inverno lá morria uma parte. Agora têm água amena a maior parte do ano, sentem-se em casa. 



Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, de facto parece que essas cheias passarem mesmo de moda, e depois o problemas persistem, como é o caso dos jacintos de água, que devido o fraco caudal, vão cobrindo os rios Almonda, e Sorraia, principalemente, isto já para não falar noutros problemas a nivel de biodiversidade.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2019 às 20:10)

Eu não tenho estação, mas tenho olhos, e isso basta-me!  Quanto a ti se calhar falta-lhe andar no terreno como eu ando, todos os dias...apercebia-se melhor das mudanças que " chuvas não significativas" trazem ...pequenas sim, mas efectivas mudanças na paisagem, nos cursos de água, na vegetação etc. Não olhes para os números, mas sim para a realidade. 



Calisto83 disse:


> Em que mundo vive? Já consultou os dados do IPMA? Tem estação meteorológica para estar a argumentar que tem chovido algo de assim tão significativo?
> Eu é que fico com a sensação que vivemos noutro planeta... nestes dias o que choveu? Uns chuviscos/ chuva fraca( com exceção de sábado), que não sendo mau, pois é chuva, não tem nada de boa rega!


----------



## Calisto83 (25 Set 2019 às 20:17)

jamestorm disse:


> Eu não tenho estação, mas tenho olhos, e isso basta-me!  Quanto a ti se calhar falta-lhe andar no terreno como eu ando, todos os dias...apercebia-se melhor das mudanças que " chuvas não significativas" trazem ...pequenas sim, mas efectivas mudanças na paisagem, nos cursos de água, na vegetação etc. Não olhes para os números, mas sim para a realidade.


Ora aí está um erro seu, que é não olhar para os números, depois fica com a sensação que choveu muito quando na verdade não choveu.
Esta chuva apenas foi boa para os terrenos, para os cursos de água e ribeiras foi insignificante!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2019 às 20:18)

"E pronto... Bateu no fundo!! Assim se matam quilómetros do Ponsul, Sever, Tejo e muitos outros afluentes deste último! A albufeira desceu 15mts(ou mais!!) Em menos de um mês. Não há explicações à sociedade, não há avisos às empresas que trabalham e vivem do rio. Destui-se património público, ambiental e social. Milhares de peixes mortos e outros tantos desesperados por oxigénio! Tudo isto no seio do Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional! Mas o que importa...?? Não tem penas!! Se um pescador passa no seu barco junto ao ninho de um grifo é um crime ambiental enorme com significativo impacto no passarão, se o rio descer 15 metros matando milhares de peixes e bivalves autóctones não há qualquer problema.... Em Lisboa ainda há água"


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2019 às 20:22)

mais uma vez não entendeu o que eu disse, mas ok...olhe que se for olhar vai ver que não foi insignificante. Pelo contrario...notou-se bem nas ribeiras. E fico-me por aqui. 



Calisto83 disse:


> Em que mundo vive? Já consultou os dados do IPMA? Tem estação meteorológica para estar a argumentar que tem chovido algo de assim tão significativo?
> Eu é que fico com a sensação que vivemos noutro planeta... nestes dias o que choveu? Uns chuviscos/ chuva fraca( com exceção de sábado), que não sendo mau, pois é chuva, não tem nada de boa rega!





Calisto83 disse:


> Ora aí está um erro seu, que é não olhar para os números, depois fica com a sensação que choveu muito quando na verdade não choveu.
> Esta chuva apenas foi boa para os terrenos, para os cursos de água e ribeiras foi insignificante!


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2019 às 20:25)

quantas descargas da barragem? Desolador...



Pedro1993 disse:


> "E pronto... Bateu no fundo!! Assim se matam quilómetros do Ponsul, Sever, Tejo e muitos outros afluentes deste último! A albufeira desceu 15mts(ou mais!!) Em menos de um mês. Não há explicações à sociedade, não há avisos às empresas que trabalham e vivem do rio. Destui-se património público, ambiental e social. Milhares de peixes mortos e outros tantos desesperados por oxigénio! Tudo isto no seio do Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional! Mas o que importa...?? Não tem penas!! Se um pescador passa no seu barco junto ao ninho de um grifo é um crime ambiental enorme com significativo impacto no passarão, se o rio descer 15 metros matando milhares de peixes e bivalves autóctones não há qualquer problema.... Em Lisboa ainda há água"


----------



## Calisto83 (25 Set 2019 às 20:28)

jamestorm disse:


> mais uma vez não entendeu o que eu disse, mas ok...olhe que se for olhar vai ver que não foi insignificante. Pelo contrario...notou-se bem nas ribeiras. E fico-me por aqui.


Mas eu ando no terreno, conheço a natureza com as palmas das minhas mãos!
Não é com chuva de 1mm ou 2, que vai fazer qualquer diferença nos cursos de água, ainda por cima não há continuação pois voltamos ao tempo seco.
Eu sou Alentejano, e não há povo mais conhecedor do tempo que os alentejanos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2019 às 21:03)

Calisto83 disse:


> Mas eu ando no terreno, conheço a natureza com as palmas das minhas mãos!
> Não é com chuva de 1mm ou 2, que vai fazer qualquer diferença nos cursos de água, ainda por cima não há continuação pois voltamos ao tempo seco.
> Eu sou Alentejano, e não há povo mais conhecedor do tempo que os alentejanos!



Eu conheço bem também a minha zona envolvente, e ando no terreno todos os dias, e sei que para os ribeiros da minha zona começarem a correr neste momento será preciso cair uns 80 mm a 100 mm, isto para um caudal residual, como eu lhe costumo chamar, para fazer a lavagem do fundo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Set 2019 às 21:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "E pronto... Bateu no fundo!! Assim se matam quilómetros do Ponsul, Sever, Tejo e muitos outros afluentes deste último! A albufeira desceu 15mts(ou mais!!) Em menos de um mês. Não há explicações à sociedade, não há avisos às empresas que trabalham e vivem do rio. Destui-se património público, ambiental e social. Milhares de peixes mortos e outros tantos desesperados por oxigénio! Tudo isto no seio do Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional! Mas o que importa...?? Não tem penas!! Se um pescador passa no seu barco junto ao ninho de um grifo é um crime ambiental enorme com significativo impacto no passarão, se o rio descer 15 metros matando milhares de peixes e bivalves autóctones não há qualquer problema.... Em Lisboa ainda há água"


O exagero das pessoas é interessante. Tanto quanto sei, isso é uma barragem. Pode ter simplesmente secado devido ao calor e ao tempo seco. A água pode ter simplesmente evaporado. 

Podem não ser razões humanas, mas sim naturais. Lembrem-se do que aconteceu no Pego do Altar não há muito tempo.


----------



## Marco pires (25 Set 2019 às 21:43)

para acabar com as polémicas se choveu muito ou pouco, se foi boa ou má rega, etc


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2019 às 22:13)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O exagero das pessoas é interessante. Tanto quanto sei, isso é uma barragem. Pode ter simplesmente secado devido ao calor e ao tempo seco. A água pode ter simplesmente evaporado.
> 
> Podem não ser razões humanas, mas sim naturais. Lembrem-se do que aconteceu no Pego do Altar não há muito tempo.



Pois, também não consegui descobrir mais coisas acerca do assunto, o que publiquei era o que estava a circular no facebook, mas se foi verdade a albufeira descer 15 mts, em 1 mes, algo se passou, e não creio que tivesse sido só por evaporação.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2019 às 23:23)

pois bem me parecia que não podia ter sido assim tão pouco, pois viu-se as ribeiras a correr bem com água...levavam ainda bastante, entre as zona de São Martinho do Porto, Bombarral  e Alenquer deve ter andado pelos 10 - 15 mm que não é nada mau e faz-se logo notar nos cursos de água pequenos. Não sei onde foram buscar os 0.2, claramente um erro.  Obrigado por postares!
QUOTE="Marco pires, post: 740767, member: 7953"]para acabar com as polémicas se choveu muito ou pouco, se foi boa ou má rega, etc






[/QUOTE]


----------



## pe5cinco5 (25 Set 2019 às 23:33)

jamestorm disse:


> pois bem me parecia que não podia ter sido assim tão pouco, pois viu-se as ribeiras a correr bem com água...levavam ainda bastante, entre as zona de São Martinho do Porto, Bombarral  e Alenquer deve ter andado pelos 10 - 15 mm que não é nada mau e faz-se logo notar nos cursos de água pequenos. Não sei onde foram buscar os 0.2, claramente um erro.  Obrigado por postares!
> QUOTE="Marco pires, post: 740767, member: 7953"]para acabar com as polémicas se choveu muito ou pouco, se foi boa ou má rega, etc



Esses 0.2 mm, pelo que disseram anteriormente aqui no fórum, trata-se de sensores que das estações meteorológicas que ficaram entupidos, de tanto tempo que ficou sem chover.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Set 2019 às 23:50)

Mas a polémica não foi desse dia mas do último dia que choveu por essa zona, ontem creio, em que nenhuma estação aí perto tinha mais do que 2 mm exemplo Leiria, e um user falava em correr ribeiras e afins..
Daí surgiu isso tudo, mas sempre foi assim neste fórum enquanto uns acham sempre pouco, outros chove 4 ou 5 mm numa hora falam como se chovesse 40 a 50 mm. 
Felizmente existem os registos!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2019 às 00:05)

Aquilo que choveu não teve qualquer impacto em atenuar aquilo que seja no estado de seca que o país se encontra, todos sabemos isso, e daqui por 2 ou 3 dias com as previsões que temos para a próximos 10, é simplesmente como se não tivesse chuvido, contudo seja ela muito ou pouca, em Agosto ou Dezembro, é sempre  muito bem vinda, não discutam o que não tem discussão, à agua escasseia no nosso país a cada minuto que passa, e aquilo que todos simplesmente queremos que aconteça, e que o tempo de Outono se instale no verdadeiro sentido da palavra , e que traga a bem dita e preciosa chuva para bem de nós todos, e daqueles que nos rodeiam!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2019 às 00:15)

jamestorm disse:


> pois bem me parecia que não podia ter sido assim tão pouco, pois viu-se as ribeiras a correr bem com água...levavam ainda bastante, entre as zona de São Martinho do Porto, Bombarral  e Alenquer deve ter andado pelos 10 - 15 mm que não é nada mau e faz-se logo notar nos cursos de água pequenos. Não sei onde foram buscar os 0.2, claramente um erro.  Obrigado por postares!
> QUOTE="Marco pires, post: 740767, member: 7953"]para acabar com as polémicas se choveu muito ou pouco, se foi boa ou má rega, etc


[/QUOTE]
Não notei diferenças nenhumas aqui em Leiria. Praticamente aquilo que estava quando cá vim pela primeira vez, está agora.
No Alentejo, aqueles 25mm em Portalegre foram bons, mas as ribeiras continuam completamente secas, o que revela bem a irrelevância deste evento perante uma situação de seca cujos valores de água no solo são nulos. Se fosse no ano passado, provavelmente já corriam qualquer coisa. O problema disto é a não continuação das chuvas e se continuarem a vir apenas 2/3 dias de chuva como foi ao logo do inverno, não saímos deste problema tão cedo. Mesmo que caiam 30/40mm em poucos dias, a água no solo pouco recupera porque depois vêm 2 ou mais semanas de secura. O Anticiclone na descola e não sei quando este ciclo mudará...


----------



## jamestorm (26 Set 2019 às 01:19)

Pessoal cometem lá isto? Mediterrâneo muito quente? Mais tempestades? Que diferença para a situação de marasmo de Portugal.
Tempestades brutais por lá, com imensas trovoadas...por cá a calmaria. Porque não nos afecta nunca? 



jamestorm disse:


> Pessoal ..então Cheias enormes em _*Espanha *_de norte a Sul? Enxurradas na *Grécia*...em *Itália* há meses que não para de chover. Em *Chipre* a maior tromba água das ultimas décadas...até na *Argélia* chove sem parar...A que se deve isto tudo? Li que é pq o Mediterrâneo está excepcionalmente quente? Então em Portugal continuamos a mitigar chuva ha dois anos e não chega nada cá porque? O Atlântico morreu prá vida ??


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Set 2019 às 07:15)

jamestorm disse:


> Pessoal cometem lá isto? Mediterrâneo muito quente? Mais tempestades? Que diferença para a situação de marasmo de Portugal.
> Tempestades brutais por lá, com imensas trovoadas...por cá a calmaria. Porque não nos afecta nunca?


Sempre foi normal aqui ser mais monótono que nesses países. Mas exato, o Atlântico está morto este ano, a água está muito fria na costa. Não me cheira que seremos afetados por alguma perturbação de origem tropical este Outono, com sorte algumas frentes de NW ou com muita sorte algum tipo de cutoff que leve chuva ao sul que precisa dela urgentemente.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (26 Set 2019 às 07:24)

Marco pires disse:


> alguém conhece aquela fonte famosa entre Montemor o novo e Évora na estrada nacional?
> eu conheço e bem mas agora não me lembro do nome lol
> pela primeira vez vi no ano passado em pleno verão a correr um pequeno fio de água e este ano a mesma coisa, noutros anos em pleno verão jorrava água que até deitava fora.
> só isso reflecte a miséria que tem sido os outonos e invernos dos últimos anos.



Fonte Patalim


----------



## trovoadas (26 Set 2019 às 14:47)

Vai é começar a seca terrível! Tudo indica que será um início de Outubro bem quente! O Lorenzo apenas servirá para bombear ar quente para a Península e parece querer arrastar ainda mais o AA para aqui que perdurará indefinidamente! Para já, pelo menos até 15 de Outubro nada de precipitação!
É melhor começar a poupar água!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2019 às 16:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Vai é começar a seca terrível! Tudo indica que será um início de Outubro bem quente! O Lorenzo apenas servirá para bombear ar quente para a Península e parece querer arrastar ainda mais o AA para aqui que perdurará indefinidamente! Para já, pelo menos até 15 de Outubro nada de precipitação!
> É melhor começar a poupar água!



Pois, o AA, vai ser "o cabo das tormentas" do séc.XXI, e por consequente um grave problema que irá-nos afectar, a seca.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Set 2019 às 16:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Vai é começar a seca terrível! Tudo indica que será um início de Outubro bem quente! O Lorenzo apenas servirá para bombear ar quente para a Península e parece querer arrastar ainda mais o AA para aqui que perdurará indefinidamente! Para já, pelo menos até 15 de Outubro nada de precipitação!
> É melhor começar a poupar água!



Algo me diz que este ano será o mais seco desde que há registos. Se o outono for como dizem nas previsões, este ano será ainda mais seco que 2005, o ano mais seco até agora. 
O ano por aqui segue com 257,9 mm, ou seja, 64% do valor normal. O único mês mais chuvoso do que o normal foi abril, os restantes foram bem secos (sobretudo fevereiro, março e maio).  

Em Tavira o ano segue com 84,3 mm até agora e só houve 17 dias de chuva em 9 meses. Isso é 39% do valor normal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2019 às 16:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Algo me diz que este ano será o mais seco desde que há registos. Se o outono for como dizem nas previsões, este ano será ainda mais seco que 2005, o ano mais seco até agora.
> O ano por aqui segue com 257,9 mm, ou seja, 64% do valor normal. O único mês mais chuvoso do que o normal foi abril, os restantes foram bem secos (sobretudo fevereiro, março e maio).
> 
> Em Tavira o ano segue com 84,3 mm até agora e só houve 17 dias de chuva em 9 meses. Isso é 39% do valor normal.



Pois, 17 dias de chuva em 9 meses, é uma autentica desgraça, deixa um saldo bem negativo.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Set 2019 às 16:41)

No dia 21 Janeiro disse aqui, que o ano ia ser seco, até agora infelizmente estou a acertar.
Vamos ver como correm, os últimos 3 meses do ano.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (26 Set 2019 às 18:11)

Por Cuba, no Alentejo, o ano de 2019 segue com 168.1mm e o nº de dias com pelo menos 1.0mm foi de 25 dias.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Set 2019 às 19:32)

Incrível como com as alterações climáticas o AA ganhou uma força brutal,é cada vez mais difícil desfazer o mostro. E não estou a ver isto começar a chover a serio antes de Novembro...se vier um inverno seco, este ano outra vez, vai ser terrível para agricultura.  

A pesar de ter havido coisas catastróficas e com mts prejuízos, que isso não queremos, fico com uma certa inveja do que se está a passar no mediterrâneo. Montes de animação, carradas de chuva...e nós nada, o mesmo marasmo de sempre...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Set 2019 às 23:25)

jamestorm disse:


> Pessoal comentem lá isto? Mediterrâneo muito quente? Mais tempestades? Que diferença para a situação de marasmo de Portugal. Tempestades brutais por lá, com imensas Trovoadas...por cá a calmaria. Porque não nos afecta nunca?
> "Pessoal ..então Cheias enormes em _*Espanha *_de norte a Sul? Enxurradas na *Grécia*...em *Itália* há meses que não para de chover. Em *Chipre* a maior tromba água das ultimas décadas...até na *Argélia* chove sem parar...A que se deve isto tudo? Li que é pq o Mediterrâneo está excepcionalmente quente? Então em Portugal continuamos a mitigar chuva ha dois anos e não chega nada cá porque? O Atlântico morreu prá vida ??"



Vamos fazer uma coisa. Vamos pensar no que acontece com o deserto do Namibe, na costa oeste de 
África, que recebe na sua costa as águas frias da corrente sul-africana vinda dos mares da Antártida.
Ora é precisamente esta corrente mais fria que é responsável pela baixa precipitação, e pelo clima desértico daquela zona.
Haverá alguma analogia com Portugal? Não me parece mas esta corrente é muito mais fria que a água da nossa costa.

Por outro lado temos a costa Oeste do EUA, mais precisamente da Califórnia.
Ora cá está uma costa em tudo parecida com a nossa.
A zona norte da Califórnia apresenta mais chuva, já a zona mais a sul é seca.
Também o território da Califórnia tem apresentado secas parecidas às de Portugal\Espanha, nas suas zonas mais interiores e a sul.
A sua costa tem uma corrente de Norte, fria, parecida com a nossa (menos no tamanho porque bem maior).

O oceano tem efeitos sobre o clima de determinadas regiões. No nosso caso seria no outono-inverno a melhor altura. O oceano com a sua massa de ar húmida e temperada deveria, conjugada com o ar mais frio na península Ibérica, nestas estações, potenciar a queda de maior quantidade de precipitação. Mas o facto é temos estações com menor presença de ar frio nas últimas 2 décadas, para termos choques de massas de ar.
Isto é apenas uma hipótese onde entrariam outros factores, mas que poderiam ajudar a percebermos porque temos menos chuva no interior e sul do país.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Set 2019 às 23:36)

wow finalmente uma resposta interessante e que pode explicar pelo menos em parte. Realmente faz sentido....e se cada vez tivermos massas menos frias, tudo a morno do lado do atlântico e do continente, resulta em nada...não existe choques de massas de ar. logo menos chuva. 
Isso tb ajuda a explicar porque é que cada vez temos menos trovoadas a cada ano ? Thankx



Aristocrata disse:


> Vamos fazer uma coisa. Vamos pensar no que acontece com o deserto do Namibe, na costa oeste de
> África, que recebe na sua costa as águas frias da corrente sul-africana vinda dos mares da Antártida.
> Ora é precisamente esta corrente mais fria que é responsável pela baixa precipitação, e pelo clima desértico daquela zona.
> Haverá alguma analogia com Portugal? Não me parece mas esta corrente é muito mais fria que a água da nossa costa.
> ...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Set 2019 às 01:05)

jamestorm disse:


> wow finalmente uma resposta interessante e que pode explicar pelo menos em parte. Realmente faz sentido....e se cada vez tivermos massas menos frias, tudo a morno do lado do atlântico e do continente, resulta em nada...não existe choques de massas de ar. logo menos chuva.
> Isso tb ajuda a explicar porque é que cada vez temos menos trovoadas a cada ano ? Thankx


Isso das trovoadas tem a ver com o ar marítimo no verão. Quando o anticiclone é muito forte, o ar muito quente é puxado para o interior de Espanha e para os planaltos transmontanos. Nos últimos anos, a nortada tem sido mais forte do que o habitual, e isso pode ser a causa de haver menos trovoadas. Aliás, em agosto de 2016 houve bastante atividade convectiva no Interior, devido a um vento levante/suão predominante, com acumulados que chegaram em certos pontos do Interior aos 120 mm.  Já em 2017 e 2019 houve menos atividade convectiva, porque o vento esteve predominantemente de noroeste.

O mês que costumava ter mais trovoadas antigamente era maio. No entanto, o facto de termos um anticiclone forte cada vez mais cedo faz com que as trovoadas fiquem mais restringidas a certas alturas do ano.  

O facto de termos água mais fria do que o normal no Atlântico Oriental pode também ter influenciado o tempo neste ano. No outono de 2018, a temperatura da água esteve bem mais quente do que o normal.  Foi por essa razão que tivemos a passagem da Leslie, uma gota fria a ocorrer mais a Oeste do que o costume e um novembro muito chuvoso. O ano parecia que iria correr bem, mas a passagem da superfície frontal de 29 de novembro fez levantar o anticiclone por tempo indeterminado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Set 2019 às 07:23)

Grandes dramas que por aqui andam. 
A partir desta altura do ano é que os modelos começam a prever mudanças na dinâmica atmosférica como já começou a se ver nesta run das 00h com o furacão Lorenzo a perturbar o AA e este enfraquecer de tal forma que o tempo frio chegaria já a 5 Outubro e as primeiras incursões de noroeste de frentes frias. 
Posteriormente chegará ao Sul do país..


----------



## pe5cinco5 (27 Set 2019 às 11:36)

O pessoal anda a falar que a próxima semana vai ser seca, com a ISO 20 a roçar o país, etc...

Enfim, eu sou mais otimista. 

Afinal de contas, o mês de outubro está a chegar, e pode ser que não seja propriamente seco. A começar no dia 1, terça-feira, com precipitação prevista no litoral Oeste e na região Norte (exceto trás-os-montes, para já). *Concordância entre GFS e ECM*. O acumulado não será forte, mas já é bom para assentar a poeira, em muitos locais. Certamente as regiões mais beneficiadas serão o Minho e Douro litoral.






O ECM até aposta mais forte para a região do minho:






*Ainda faltam, pelo menos, 90 horas, a situação poderá mudar para melhor ou para pior, veremos se para melhor!
*
Não venham é dizer que até ao final da primeira semana de outubro o tempo será seco e anormalmente quente. A não ser que sejam do Sul mas para essa região a precipitação deverá chegar alguns dias depois, se tudo correr bem!


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2019 às 14:12)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Grandes dramas que por aqui andam.
> A partir desta altura do ano é que os modelos começam a prever mudanças na dinâmica atmosférica como já começou a se ver nesta run das 00h com o furacão Lorenzo a perturbar o AA e este enfraquecer de tal forma que o tempo frio chegaria já a 5 Outubro e as primeiras incursões de noroeste de frentes frias.
> Posteriormente chegará ao Sul do país..


Nos dois principais modelos o AA nunca perde influência no sul do país, nem a 300h...Mas é bom o teu optimismo! Só após o Lorenzo ,ou seja, a partir de meio da próxima semana podemos tirar o "desenho" para a primeira quinzena de Outubro, no entanto sem grandes expetativas. Vamos ser realistas, para já, apenas o Norte pode ver algo nas próximas 300h.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Set 2019 às 14:27)

Eu recordo te até porque tem acontecido sempre de forma consecutiva nos últimos anos, o Outubro começa sempre quente e as  chuvas apenas chegam em meados de Outubro algures entre os dias 15 e 20 Outubro.
Este ano não será diferente. 
Pelo sul as temperaturas ate cerca do dia 10 Outubro andarão pelos 30 de máxima. 
A chuva deverá chegar após este episodeo de calor!!


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2019 às 17:21)

Para os facilmente impressionáveis, nunca (mas nunca!) se deve explorar um _ensemble_ (no caso o EPS do ECMWF) de um evento severo


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Set 2019 às 22:44)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Não venham é dizer que até ao final da primeira semana de outubro o tempo será seco e anormalmente quente.


E será precisamente isso.
Não se trata de ser pessimista ou otimista, mas sim realista, apenas a região do norte e litoral podem ver alguma precipitação nos próximos dias, ainda assim nada de especial.
Chuva generalizada, é algo que para já não se vê nos modelos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2019 às 22:54)

Aqui, fica a reportagem sobre o furacão Lorenzo que passou no Jornal da Tarde

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/furacao-lourenzo-coloca-acores-em-alerta-maximo_v1175602

Na volta os Açores irão ficar todos furados com o furação Lorenzo.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2019 às 23:17)

Pior, "Lozenzo".


----------



## jamestorm (29 Set 2019 às 01:31)

Chuva nem vê-la nos modelos, e ate apostava aqui  já, que chuva a serio já so bem em Novembro.


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2019 às 02:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, fica a reportagem sobre o furacão Lorenzo que passou no Jornal da Tarde
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/furacao-lourenzo-coloca-acores-em-alerta-maximo_v1175602
> 
> Na volta os Açores irão ficar todos furados com o furação Lorenzo.



Furação Lozenzo... Deve ser alguma nova marca de berbequins...


----------



## trovoadas (29 Set 2019 às 11:01)

Acho que ainda vamos assistir a uma 2ªleva de mau tempo pelo Mediterrâneo antes de ver algo por aqui. O padrão mantem-se propício a isso com o bloqueio aqui a permitir a descida das depressões para o Mediterrâneo pelo Norte /Nordeste da Península. Vamos aguardar bem sentados!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Set 2019 às 13:32)

trovoadas disse:


> Acho que ainda vamos assistir a uma 2ªleva de mau tempo pelo Mediterrâneo antes de ver algo por aqui. O padrão mantem-se propício a isso com o bloqueio aqui a permitir a descida das depressões para o Mediterrâneo pelo Norte /Nordeste da Península. Vamos aguardar bem sentados!



Veremos como irá ser este Outono e Inverno sobretudo nas regiões mais a sul agora que estamos no final de Setembro e as barragens atingem mínimos idênticos a Fevereiro de 2018.
Relativamente ao tempo creio ser evidente que nos próximos 15 dias teremos temperaturas superior a média e tempo muito seco, o que está em linha com aquilo que se vem passando nos últimos 20 anos. 
A dúvida agora reside após o dia 15 Outubro. Teremos a continuação de temperaturas superiores a média ou teremos tempo fresco e chuvoso, e posteriormente como será Novembro. 
Avaliar como será o inverno ainda e muito prematuro como vimos o ano passado com previsões completamente falhadas. 
Creio que nesta altura 90% dos modelos avançam com tempo seco e ameno.
Finalmente para terminar ainda ninguém fala em seca ou cenários de seca, porque ninguem acredita que este ano, será idêntico a outros, mas se Outubro for seco e quente começarão a soar os alarmes. 
Não se esqueçam e que previsões sazonais são meras tendências atmosféricas que não deverão ser levadas a letra, mas que ser levadas em conta para um regime de prevenção normalmente para casos de secas ou cheias. 
Bom seguimento a todos...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Set 2019 às 15:06)

Boas tudo entretido com o furacão dos Açores enquanto aqui no continente a chuva tarda em vir. 
Até meio de Outubro não acontecerá mudanças e depois cheira me que tardará... 
Entretanto as barragens a sul vão esvaziando, até depois o são Pedro nos abençoar!!


----------



## jamestorm (30 Set 2019 às 16:15)

Por enquanto nao se vê nada de nada modelado em termos de chuva...sinceramente nao acredito que venha chuva significativa em Outubro. Alguem concorda? Só em Novembro deve chover a serio ...claro q estamos só numa questão de fé ainda. 



Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Veremos como irá ser este Outono e Inverno sobretudo nas regiões mais a sul agora que estamos no final de Setembro e as barragens atingem mínimos idênticos a Fevereiro de 2018.
> Relativamente ao tempo creio ser evidente que nos próximos 15 dias teremos temperaturas superior a média e tempo muito seco, o que está em linha com aquilo que se vem passando nos últimos 20 anos.
> A dúvida agora reside após o dia 15 Outubro. Teremos a continuação de temperaturas superiores a média ou teremos tempo fresco e chuvoso, e posteriormente como será Novembro.
> Avaliar como será o inverno ainda e muito prematuro como vimos o ano passado com previsões completamente falhadas.
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (30 Set 2019 às 22:21)

0% de probabilidade de precipitação em Faro até dia 9 e temperaturas máximas nos 29/30, de acordo com a automática do ipma. Estamos bem estamos! Engraçado que o pânico do Verão inexistente é que foi notícia à uns tempos atrás...


----------



## jamestorm (1 Out 2019 às 10:08)

Outubro desde ha uns anos passou a ser o novo Verão, com as consequências dramáticas que isso acarreta. É como li aqui no forum alguém dizer, só quando faltar água em Lisboa é que será noticia. Ate lá a seca é como não existisse.



trovoadas disse:


> 0% de probabilidade de precipitação em Faro até dia 9 e temperaturas máximas nos 29/30, de acordo com a automática do ipma. Estamos bem estamos! Engraçado que o pânico do Verão inexistente é que foi notícia à uns tempos atrás...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2019 às 17:50)

AA rei é senhor nos próximos dias, mas isso até já nem é novidade, infelizmente!  Mas esta animação da run 12z do ICON mostra como o antílope "enxota" tudo daqui para fora, morre tudo ao chegar a Portugal Continental


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2019 às 19:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> AA rei é senhor nos próximos dias, mas isso até já nem é novidade, infelizmente!  Mas esta animação da run 12z do ICON mostra como o antílope "enxota" tudo daqui para fora, morre tudo ao chegar a Portugal Continental



Mais do mesmo para não variar, as novidades em termos de precipitação é que cada vez tardam em aparecer.
Os agricultores estão já a preparar os solos, que estão praticamente secos novamente, para assim que vier alguma chuva novamente, já estarem adiantados, e daí é só colocar as sementes á terra.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2019 às 20:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais do mesmo para não variar, as novidades em termos de precipitação é que cada vez tardam em aparecer.
> Os agricultores estão já a preparar os solos, que estão praticamente secos novamente, para assim que vier alguma chuva novamente, já estarem adiantados, e daí é só colocar as sementes á terra.


Por aqui alguma erva que começava a nascer com a (pouca) chuva de Setembro já está a ficar amarela, só nas zonas mais sombrias se vai aguentando 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2019 às 20:20)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por aqui algum erva que começava a nascer com a (pouca) chuva de Setembro já está a ficar amarela, só nas zonas mais sombrias se vai aguentando
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



É verdade, passo todos os dias, junto a um ribeiro, onde na berma da estrada, num local sombria, a erva forma já um bonito tapete, porque em outros locais, assim que despontou, logo ficou amarela, e o calor que tem estado nestes últimos dias só piora a situação.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2019 às 14:28)




----------



## Orion (3 Out 2019 às 14:45)

*An India-Pakistan nuclear war could kill millions, threaten global starvation*

Como Portugal ficaria com um dos melhores climas do planeta, seria necessário construir um muro nos Pirenéus e no estreito de Gibraltar. 

Paralelamente, as emissões de CO2 já não seriam um problema e bastava esperar para que o planeta voltasse a aquecer. Como toda a gente sabe, o clima está sempre a mudar.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Out 2019 às 17:28)

Espero que seja antes uma década de precipitação elevada para Portugal, em vez de uma década de seca. 



Orion disse:


>


----------



## jamestorm (3 Out 2019 às 23:45)

que inveja destes tipos no Mediterrâneo, têm tudo..dias e dias sempre com trovoadas.
Portugal é a maior pasmaceira de sempre! Isto qualquer dia é Marrocos de Cima!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2019 às 00:29)

jamestorm disse:


> que inveja destes tipos no Mediterrâneo, têm tudo..dias e dias sempre com trovoadas.
> Portugal é a maior pasmaceira de sempre! Isto qualquer dia é Marrocos de Cima!


Enquanto o AA permanecer assim, bem nos podemos habituar a ver esses mapas. No inverno, vimos imagens de neve junto ao mar algures nesses locais onde estão as trovoadas... 
Estarmos juntos ao oceano, com um anticiclone que cada vez dá mais sinais de subir em latitude, dá nisto  Vamos na fé de que o padrão de Março de 2018 se possa repetir algures nos próximos meses...


----------



## jamestorm (4 Out 2019 às 01:14)

É engraçado que eu ha uns anos tinha a noção (errada!) de que estes sítios eram mais secos e mais estáveis que Portugal.
Afinal estava errado. Acontece de tudo por lá, desde temporais gigantes a neve e gelo com fartura no Inverno... e, sobretudo, chove bem mais ...no centro e sul de Itália e Na Grécia tem chovido nestas semanas mto mais do que aqui.



joralentejano disse:


> Enquanto o AA permanecer assim, bem nos podemos habituar a ver esses mapas. No inverno, vimos imagens de neve junto ao mar algures nesses locais onde estão as trovoadas...
> Estarmos juntos ao oceano, com um anticiclone que cada vez dá mais sinais de subir em latitude, dá nisto  Vamos na fé de que o padrão de Março de 2018 se possa repetir algures nos próximos meses...


----------



## trovoadas (5 Out 2019 às 10:56)

Os dias passam e ainda não há nada de relevante. Começam a haver boas hipóteses a partir de dia 15 mas tudo muito incerto. Os sinais são para que os sistemas não desçam muito o que resulta em chuva muito modesta para as regiões do sul, ou seja, termos 20 ou 30mm parece quase uma utopia neste momento.


----------



## Tonton (5 Out 2019 às 11:24)

2019-10-04 (IPMA)

O mês de *Setembro de 2019 *classificou-se como quente em relação à temperatura do ar e seco em relação à precipitação (Figura 1).


O valor médio da *temperatura* média do ar em Portugal continental, 20.95 °C, foi superior ao valor normal em 0.72 °C (Figura 2).
O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 28.00 °C, foi 1.71 °C superior ao valor normal, sendo o 6º valor mais alto desde 2000.
O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 13.90 °C, foi 0.26 °C inferior ao valor normal (Figura 3).
Na primeira quinzena do mês de setembro, considerando a média para Portugal continental, os valores de temperatura do ar foram, em regra, superiores ao valor médio, destacando-se os valores de temperatura máxima, no período de 1 a 8 que estiveram muito acima do normal (Figura 4).


O valor médio da quantidade de *precipitação* em setembro, 19.8 mm, corresponde a cerca de 47 % (-22.3 mm) do valor normal mensal (Figura 5).
No final do mês setembro a região do interior Norte e Centro, a região de Vale do Tejo, a região do Alentejo e do Algarve continuam com valores de percentagem de água no solo iguais ou próximos ao ponto de emurchecimento permanente (Figura 6)
Na região do Minho verificou-se um ligeiro aumento dos valores de percentagem de água no solo em relação ao final de agosto.
De acordo com o índice PDSI, no final setembro, mantém-se a situação de seca meteorológica, verificando-se um aumento da área em seca moderada nas regiões do Norte e Centro e uma diminuição da área em seca extrema na região Sul (Figura 7).
Deste modo, no final de setembro, a distribuição percentual por classes do índice de seca no território é a seguinte (Tabela 1):


15.4 % seca fraca
48.4 % seca moderada
32.7 % seca severa
3.4 % seca extrema
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2019/resumo_clima_setembro2019-1.pdf


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Out 2019 às 11:34)

trovoadas disse:


> Os dias passam e ainda não há nada de relevante. Começam a haver boas hipóteses a partir de dia 15 mas tudo muito incerto. Os sinais são para que os sistemas não desçam muito o que resulta em chuva muito modesta para as regiões do sul, ou seja, termos 20 ou 30mm parece quase uma utopia neste momento.


Até lá é basicamente isto, precipitação um pouco por todo o lado, menos na Península Ibérica, e claro, no Norte de África  






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2019 às 11:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Até lá é basicamente isto, precipitação um pouco por todo o lado, menos na Península Ibérica, e claro, no Norte de África
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais uma vez ficamos a "ver navios", ou melhor a ve-la ir para os nosso vizinhos do lado.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Out 2019 às 11:54)

Grécia com carradas de chuva e na Tunísia chove a potes ha mais de uma semana! Não é justo...precisamos mesmo de chuva a serio.



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Até lá é basicamente isto, precipitação um pouco por todo o lado, menos na Península Ibérica, e claro, no Norte de África
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2019 às 12:00)

As coisas nunca estão más em todo o lado ao mesmo tempo. O ano climático passado também foi generoso, no que concerne à precipitação, em Israel.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Out 2019 às 13:07)

Dan disse:


> As coisas nunca estão más em todo o lado ao mesmo tempo. O ano climático passado também foi generoso, no que concerne à precipitação, em Israel.


Pois, não quer dizer que tanto Israel como Grécia não estejam em seca algures nos próximos anos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Out 2019 às 13:36)

Tanto medo que não chova, ainda agora estamos no início da estação... E por aqui so começa a chover pela feira de Faro. Este ano começa a 14 Outubro e se olharem as previsões poderá surgir uma cutoff ainda não identificada nos modelos. O padrão previsto nessa altura é propício a tal.
Nesta altura do ano as coisas podem mudar muito rápido nos modelos!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2019 às 13:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Tanto medo que não chova, ainda agora estamos no início da estação... E por aqui so começa a chover pela feira de Faro. Este ano começa a 14 Outubro e se olharem as previsões poderá surgir uma cutoff ainda não identificada nos modelos. O padrão previsto nessa altura é propício a tal.
> Nesta altura do ano as coisas podem mudar muito rápido nos modelos!!



Eu também por partilho desde mesmo medo/receio, já estava eu todo contente com a chuva que caiu, a ultimar os trabalhos para sementeiras e plantações, e pronto tive de abrandar o ritmo, e resta-me esperar por melhores dias, que neste caso são mesmo de chuva.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Out 2019 às 21:13)

Passou há pouco uma reportagem na RTP sobre os efeitos da seca na região de Mértola. Para mim o que mais me impressionou foram os muitos sobreiros mortos ou a morrer, quando uma árvore adaptada começa a falhar assim, é porque algo muito grave se está a passar. Depois claro, ver as charcas e pequenas barragens completamente em pó mete sempre uma certa impressão.

Reportagem como esta são importantes para ver se o poder central em Lisboa acorda. Tb para que as pessoas no Litoral comecem a assimilar que é preciso poupar água e para que se comece a repensar praticas agrícolas mais sustentáveis. Adivinham-se desafios grandes para a próxima década neste canto da Europa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Out 2019 às 22:52)

Tal como disse nesta altura (ainda) não faz grande sentido estas preocupações e mesmo que não chova somente este mês a situação poderá se agravar. As barragens a sul do Tejo perdem pouco no período de Nov a Feb, as do norte sim tanto podem diminuir muito ou subir muito.
Em 2017 tivemos uma seca ainda mais grave do que esta pois chegamos em seca severa e extrema em início das chuvas e a mesma só terminou em Março de 2018, a sul do Tejo. 
Nesta altura a sul do Tejo no final de Setembro a situação é bastante.. Ao nível de 2005 e 2017.
Aguardemos para ver o que vai acontecer. 
Relembro que Outubro de 2017 que referi foi muito quente com a média das maximas a chegar aos 29c em Évora e Beja. A precipitação foi tb ela escassa, repetiu a dose em Novembro. 
Os modelos sugerem tempo quente seco para estes dois meses, portanto vejamos o que acontece. 
Mas volto a frisar não é de bom senso qualquer alarmismo nesta altura do ano


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2019 às 23:11)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Tal como disse nesta altura (ainda) não faz grande sentido estas preocupações e mesmo que não chova somente este mês a situação poderá se agravar. As barragens a sul do Tejo perdem pouco no período de Nov a Feb, as do norte sim tanto podem diminuir muito ou subir muito.
> Em 2017 tivemos uma seca ainda mais grave do que esta pois chegamos em seca severa e extrema em início das chuvas e a mesma só terminou em Março de 2018, a sul do Tejo.
> Nesta altura a sul do Tejo no final de Setembro a situação é bastante.. Ao nível de 2005 e 2017.
> Aguardemos para ver o que vai acontecer.
> ...


Não é de Bom senso? Só visto... 
Comentar qualquer situação atual, acho que não tem problema nenhum. Fazer uma viagem pelo interior Alentejano, fazia-te refletir, certamente. Aliás, basta saíres da cidade porque a situação no Algarve não está melhor.
Na minha opinião, ter barragens abaixo dos 10% e outras tantas que abastecem populações abaixo dos 20/30% é motivo para algum alarmismo, principalmente quando as previsões não são favoráveis. E claro, o problema não está só nas barragens.
Olhar para o mapa de seca meteorológica pouco significado tem, pois, a chuva do dia 21 de setembro nada adiantou na realidade. Abaixo do Tejo principalmente, a seca agrícola e hidrológica está mais que extrema. As médias pouco interessam nestas situações porque pode chover tudo em 2/3 dias e estar o restante mês sem cair um pingo, portanto, do que adianta?


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2019 às 23:13)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Tal como disse nesta altura (ainda) não faz grande sentido estas preocupações e mesmo que não chova somente este mês a situação poderá se agravar. As barragens a sul do Tejo perdem pouco no período de Nov a Feb, as do norte sim tanto podem diminuir muito ou subir muito.
> Em 2017 tivemos uma seca ainda mais grave do que esta pois chegamos em seca severa e extrema em início das chuvas e a mesma só terminou em Março de 2018, a sul do Tejo.
> Nesta altura a sul do Tejo no final de Setembro a situação é bastante.. Ao nível de 2005 e 2017.
> Aguardemos para ver o que vai acontecer.
> ...


A questão é que não são só as barragens o problema.
Há culturas que necessitam de chuva agora.
Dou um exemplo, das azeitonas, era importante chover agora, porque se não chover e o tempo continuar quente, a maioria cai e a que não cair fica só a pele e o caroço.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Out 2019 às 23:26)

A chuva que está prevista pelo ECMWF para daqui a 10 dias é simplesmente pouco provável, mas possível.  

O tempo em Portugal neste momento está dependente de dois fatores: a situação atual nos EUA e a da Europa. Se a entrada de ar frio no Mediterrâneo continuar, estamos feitos ao bife. Já se houver uma vaga de frio no leste dos EUA, é possível que venha para cá alguma chuva.


----------



## JPAG (6 Out 2019 às 00:49)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Tal como disse nesta altura (ainda) não faz grande sentido estas preocupações e mesmo que não chova somente este mês a situação poderá se agravar.
> (...)
> Mas volto a frisar não é de bom senso qualquer alarmismo nesta altura do ano



Se a água lhe faltasse na torneira como falta em Vila Viçosa há mais de 1 mês (o nível dos aquíferos vieram agravar o problema das condutas de adução obsoletas) talvez não fizesse um comentário tão leviano sobre a seca que se verifica, sobretudo, nesta região. A água não falta a 100% durante 24h, mas várias horas do dia falta e quando vem por norma tem pouca pressão (insuficiente para usar adequadamente o WC do 1º andar). 

Como o Davidmbp lhe respondeu, dadas as condições do solo neste momento, se não vier chuva nos próximo 30 dias, algumas colheitas serão muitíssimo afetadas. Em vez de ter 2000 ou 3000 kg de azeitona nos olivais possivelmente só colherei 500 ou 600 kg... faz alguma mossa no orçamento familiar dos meus pais. 
Neste momento o meu pai desloca-se à sua aldeia (40 km, ida e volta) 2 a 3x por semana para regar algumas árvores de fruto que temos.. para além do cansaço físico se chovesse alguma coisa no tempo devido ou se as terras não tivessem como estão, as regas eram menos frequentes e poupava-se bastante no combustível... 

São apenas alguns exemplos de como isto pesa (monetariamente, fisicamente, mentalmente, ...) nos habitantes destes terrenos rurais do Alentejo e Algarve. Para o cidadão citadino não se nota nada (!) a seca no seu dia-a-dia, mas se vier um pouco mais para o interior vai ver que a realidade não é assim tão simples. 

Quando diz que "_não é de bom senso qualquer alarmismo nesta altura_" revela o que a maioria dos portugueses pensa. Se há população que não é alarmista (nem os meios de comunicação o permitem...) são os alentejanos. Passassem os lisboetas ou outros habitantes das grandes cidades as dificuldades num dia que um alentejano passa numa semana e veríamos o que seria realmente Alarmismo  

(Peço desculpa pelo "desabafo"..)


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Out 2019 às 01:38)

Com uma albufeira tão grande como a do Alqueva, por que é que ainda não existe um sistema de canais, ou algo do género de modo a abastecer o Alentejo/Algarve?


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2019 às 09:21)

Globalmente, no que concerne ao território português, o verão esteve na média no que concerne à intensidade e posição do anticiclone.

O passado mês de Setembro foi, vá, 'chato'...







... mas insere-se nas variações expectáveis.





Outubro tem sido geralmente favorável...






... mas como é habitual, há que esperar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Out 2019 às 11:26)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Com uma albufeira tão grande como a do Alqueva, por que é que ainda não existe um sistema de canais, ou algo do género de modo a abastecer o Alentejo/Algarve?


Por questões de engenharia. O Alqueva está numa espécie de "cova", por assim dizer. Construir um canal para o Alto Alentejo não seria fácil, pois seria necessário que houvesse bombas a puxarem a água para o Alto Alentejo. 

Construir um canal para o Algarve também não seria nada fácil, já que este teria que passar pela Serra do Caldeirão.  

No entanto, já existe um sistema de rega no Sotavento Algarvio: o bloco de rega de Odeleite, inaugurado há 3 anos. No Alto Alentejo, já deveriam ter construído a Barragem do Pisão há imenso tempo, mas não construíram.  

Construir canais neste momento não sei se é necessário, mas talvez o seja no futuro, apesar de serem caros. 


JPAG disse:


> Quando diz que "_não é de bom senso qualquer alarmismo nesta altura_" revela o que a maioria dos portugueses pensa. Se há população que não é alarmista (nem os meios de comunicação o permitem...) são os alentejanos. Passassem os lisboetas ou outros habitantes das grandes cidades as dificuldades num dia que um alentejano passa numa semana e veríamos o que seria realmente Alarmismo.
> (Peço desculpa pelo "desabafo"..)



Não fiques espantado! Uma vez, perguntei a uma pessoa aqui da Charneca sobre a chuva, e ela disse que é preciso chuva, mas que venha pouca. 
Depois falei-lhe da seca e ela disse isto: 
"Quero lá saber da seca, para além de isso acontecer todos os anos, é sempre uma desculpa que os parvalhões dos alentejanos dão para receberem dinheiro dos outros, ainda por cima em época de campanha". 

Simplesmente, a educação de certos portugueses é impressionante.


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2019 às 13:59)

50% a 120 horas no portal do NHC.






Não deve constituir ameaça para os Açores. Na pior das hipóteses chega a TT mas terá uma duração muito breve.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Out 2019 às 14:03)

é estúpido, mas por vezes são também inimizades politicas, por associarem os Alentejanos a certos partidos. Ou simplesmente má formação pessoal, que há mto na nossa terra.



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por questões de engenharia. O Alqueva está numa espécie de "cova", por assim dizer. Construir um canal para o Alto Alentejo não seria fácil, pois seria necessário que houvesse bombas a puxarem a água para o Alto Alentejo.
> 
> Construir um canal para o Algarve também não seria nada fácil, já que este teria que passar pela Serra do Caldeirão.
> 
> ...


----------



## belem (6 Out 2019 às 14:54)

jamestorm disse:


> Passou há pouco uma reportagem na RTP sobre os efeitos da seca na região de Mértola. Para mim o que mais me impressionou foram os muitos sobreiros mortos ou a morrer, quando uma árvore adaptada começa a falhar assim, é porque algo muito grave se está a passar. Depois claro, ver as charcas e pequenas barragens completamente em pó mete sempre uma certa impressão.
> 
> Reportagem como esta são importantes para ver se o poder central em Lisboa acorda. Tb para que as pessoas no Litoral comecem a assimilar que é preciso poupar água e para que se comece a repensar praticas agrícolas mais sustentáveis. Adivinham-se desafios grandes para a próxima década neste canto da Europa.



Acho que o sobreiro até é uma espécie que prefere zonas mais frescas e húmidas do que as que se situam no Baixo Alentejo (Interior). 
Em Mértola deveria ser mais comum a azinheira, essa sim, bem melhor adaptada a situações de seca.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Out 2019 às 15:06)

belem disse:


> Acho que o sobreiro até é uma espécie que prefere zonas mais frescas e húmidas do que as que se situam no Baixo Alentejo (Interior).
> Em Mértola deveria ser mais comum a azinheira, essa sim, bem melhor adaptada a situações de seca.


mto provavelmente deve ser azinheira sim, mas qualquer forma estavam a morrer...bastantes áreas com árvores doentes e outras secas.

Infelizmente não consigo encontrar o video da reportagem na pagina da rtp, hoje so tem vídeos sobre as eleições.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2019 às 20:26)

jamestorm disse:


> mto provavelmente deve ser azinheira sim, mas qualquer forma estavam a morrer...bastantes áreas com árvores doentes e outras secas.
> 
> Infelizmente não consigo encontrar o video da reportagem na pagina da rtp, hoje so tem vídeos sobre as eleições.



Eu também vi essa mesma reportagem da RTP, e fiquei ainda mais sensibilizado, ao ver o estado em que estão muitas dessas barragens, e como estão os terrenos, feitos em pó.
Hoje mesmo vi vários sobreiros jovens e outros já adultos, alguns já secos, e outros que para lá caminham, e numa zona com lençõl freático baixo, como é a zona do Paúl do Boquilobo.


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Out 2019 às 20:59)

Os modelos estão muito confusos quanto a uma possível mudança do estado do tempo a partir dos dias 13/14, vamos ter de aguardar as próximas actualizações e esperar que  os modelos entrem em consenso, espero bem que essa mudança se concretize precisamos urgentemente de chuva!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2019 às 10:33)

Modelos a adiar a mudança de panorama meteorológico é a nossa triste sina... Não sei vocês, mas este prolongamento do tempo quente e estável, altera-me o humor e o bem-estar... São demasiados meses sem precipitação considerável, AA em modo eterno e calor exagerado para a época do ano...


----------



## jamestorm (7 Out 2019 às 12:08)

Sim tb me faz mal, sente-se logo aquele enjoo deprimente...não gosto do calor doentio quando se estende assim para este época do ano. Sou daqueles que se dá melhor com a época mais fria do ano, embora aprecie o sol no Verão. Cada coisa na sua altura.
O meu avô dava-se tão mal com o tempo quente, que até chegava a vomitar e deixava de comer nos dias de grande calor...só bebia água. Era algo fisiológico mesmo.

Quanto à mudança de padrão, na verdade já não acredito que aconteça este mês, mas sim em Novembro.



Dias Miguel disse:


> Modelos a adiar a mudança de panorama meteorológico é a nossa triste sina... Não sei vocês, mas este prolongamento do tempo quente e estável, altera-me o humor e o bem-estar... São demasiados meses sem precipitação considerável, AA em modo eterno e calor exagerado para a época do ano...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 14:00)

Já viram isto? Impressionante!


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2019 às 14:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já viram isto? Impressionante!



As anomalias positivas da temperatura da água do mar nessa área do Pacífico poderão ter contribuído para isso com esses +1,5 ºC... Sempre li que é o  "combustível preferido" das tempestades tropicais...


----------



## jamestorm (7 Out 2019 às 14:51)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/um...portugues-em-situacao-de-seca-severa_v1177660
cenário começa a ser mto grave.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 16:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já viram isto? Impressionante!


*898mb AGORA!*


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2019 às 16:39)

jamestorm disse:


> mto provavelmente deve ser azinheira sim, mas qualquer forma estavam a morrer...bastantes áreas com árvores doentes e outras secas.
> 
> *Infelizmente não consigo encontrar o video da reportagem na pagina da rtp*, hoje so tem vídeos sobre as eleições.



*Alentejo. Seca afeta qualidade da água e abastecimento às populações*

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/al...a-agua-e-abastecimento-as-populacoes_v1175502


----------



## jamestorm (7 Out 2019 às 18:25)

Não foi essa reportagem que vi, era mais focada nos pastos para animais e sementeiras. Pelos vistos a RTP está a fazer várias com o tema da seca, obrigado pela partilha. 


algarvio1980 disse:


> *Alentejo. Seca afeta qualidade da água e abastecimento às populações*
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/al...a-agua-e-abastecimento-as-populacoes_v1175502


----------



## jamestorm (7 Out 2019 às 18:30)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/idanha-a-nova-preocupada-com-o-abastecimento-de-agua_v1177602

Outra, agora no distrito de Castelo Banco. O belo rio Ponsul vai uma miséria.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2019 às 19:59)

Video de Arlindo Marques Ortiga Mação filmado com drone.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Out 2019 às 20:11)

Tanto drama. 
Não se preocupem... O próximo fim de semana já vai trazer muita chuva para toda a gente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2019 às 20:14)

Snifa disse:


> Video de Arlindo Marques Ortiga Mação filmado com drone.



Logo no inicio do vídeo, o leito do rio, mais se parece com um_ swale_, pois é onde as "paredes" são mais acentuadas, esse caudal mais se parece com o de uma ribeira que está quase a secar, ás portas do verão.
Pelo aspecto, não sei esse pouco caudal vai aguentar mais uns dias/ semanas de calor, até que não seque mesmo por completo.

@Aurélio Carvalho, venha ela, que eu cá estou á espera.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Out 2019 às 20:21)

Se assim fosse, não era mau..mas não vejo nada nos modelos 


Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Tanto drama.
> Não se preocupem... O próximo fim de semana já vai trazer muita chuva para toda a gente.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Out 2019 às 20:27)

jamestorm disse:


> Se assim fosse, não era mau..mas não vejo nada nos modelos


Já começa haver algum consenso nos modelos que poderá vir alguma precipitação, devido a uma depressão a WSW,  a mesma poderia originar trovoada, especialmente dia 14, mas não está nada garantido, nem o seu posicionamento( se ocorrer).


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (7 Out 2019 às 22:30)

Andam todos contentes já uns míseros mm, isto se chegar a acontecer, que eu penso que até lá vai-se matar tudo mas enfim.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Out 2019 às 22:39)

Eu disse que não está nada garantido, acho que fui bem explícito, e não sou de criar grandes expectativas, portanto veremos o que acontece.


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Out 2019 às 23:03)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Andam todos contentes já uns míseros mm, isto se chegar a acontecer, que eu penso que até lá vai-se matar tudo mas enfim.


 .
Nós nunca dissemos que a  chuva prevista para o fim de semana é garantida, teremos de aguardar alguns dias a ver se  as previsões actuais se  confirmam ou não, é normal que fiquemos  animados dada a pasmaceira meteorológica actual e o estado em que o pais se encontra devido á seca, neste momento qualquer chuva que caia é muito bem vinda.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2019 às 23:22)

Uma imagem vale por mil palavras, qualquer gota que neste momento caia do céu, é ouro 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (7 Out 2019 às 23:29)

* CHUVA *

(Será que é desta?)

*Válido para os dias 13/14 de outubro*

Prevê-se que uma perturbação fria, direcionada de Oeste/Noroeste, venha, finalmente, a afetar o território de Portugal, trazendo *chuva*, vento, tempo mais fresco e até algum frio em lugares mais sensíveis.
De origem do Atlântico Norte, prevê-se que primeiro atravesse os Açores e posteriormente passe por Portugal Continental.






Índice de precipitação (mm), primeiro passando pela região autónoma dos Açores, depois na região autónoma da Madeira e posteriormente em Portugal Continental.

AÇORES>>MADEIRA>>PORTUGAL






Logicamente o tempo irá arrefecer, com ISO 4 a 850 hpa a entrar na região Norte






Com alguma certeza, iremos estar sob influência do Jet Stream enquanto a perturbação estiver a passar por nós.






O mais importante, o acumulado de precipitação, que será significativo para a região do Minho, podendo ser até superior a 30 mm. Lisboa poderá passar dos 5 mm. Porto poderá chegar aos 20 mm. Muito pouca precipitação para as zonas que mais sofrem pela seca, como o Alentejo Central, Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. 







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Enfim, ainda faltam 4 dias para o fenómeno acontecer (Açores) e 6 dias para Portugal Continental, alterações poderão surgir, mas neste momento posso dizer que já é bastante provável que um episódio com anomalia negativa nas pressões afete Portugal durante alguns dias!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2019 às 00:14)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Tanto drama.
> Não se preocupem... O próximo fim de semana já vai trazer muita chuva para toda a gente.





Os modelos apontam para instabilidade a partir de sexta-feira/sábado, mais em forma de aguaceiros/trovoadas... não será generalizada mas será bem vinda se se vier a confirmar.

https://www.weathercharts.org/ukmomslp.htm

IPMA: Previsão para 6ª feira - Céu geralmente limpo, com aumento gradual de nebulosidade por nuvens
altas a partir da manhã.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Out 2019 às 02:03)

epah espero que se confirme a mudança,  ainda está mto longe mas  mesmo pouca seria bem-vinda! alguma mudança a este tempo quente e ceu azul constante já é alguma coisa....


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Out 2019 às 10:08)

Quando a precipitação dos dias 13/14 parece praticamente garantida , dado o consenso entre os modelos, e mesmo não sendo muita , é muito bem vinda , até porque vendo as coisas a uma distância temporal maior, a mudança de padrão poderá mesmo dar-se na 2ª quinzena do corrente mês, com o AA bem a Oeste   Mas vamos ver, ainda estamos a muitas horas de distância, mas é muito bom ver uma luz ao fundo do túnel  Saida 0z do GFS um sonho , mas neste momento apenas isso!


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2019 às 11:01)

Pessoal faço mais uma vez o apelo...

Falem de previsões nos tópicos respectivos, têm 3 há vossa disposição!.... Não tem lógica este tópico ficar uma mixórdia com tudo a vir parar aqui, desde seguimentos, desejos, previsões, desabafos e tudo o mais...! Senão mais vale encerrar todos os outros tópicos que têm acabado com meia dúzia de posts todos os meses.

Vejo aqui também muitos posts que deveriam de estar no Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras... Não ponham tudo aqui!!


----------



## trovoadas (8 Out 2019 às 11:20)

Outro problema que também temos...quando existe instabilidade ou depressões nem sempre somos afectados da maneira necessária ou que seria desejável. Quando haviam mais sistemas sempre apanhávamos alguma coisa, havendo meia dúzia torna-se mais complicado.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Out 2019 às 12:37)

Pois o problema é que o Atlântico tornou-se mto preguiçoso a mandar para cá qq coisa...aquele AA já se sabe ... desde ha anos que se mitiga.

IPMA continua a não dar qualquer chuva para os próximos 10 dias para a minha zona. 




trovoadas disse:


> Outro problema que também temos...quando existe instabilidade ou depressões nem sempre somos afectados da maneira necessária ou que seria desejável. Quando haviam mais sistemas sempre apanhávamos alguma coisa, havendo meia dúzia torna-se mais complicado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Out 2019 às 12:42)

Outono de 2017, vos diz algo??
Não, então investiguem pois este ano promete ser muito idêntico!!


----------



## jamestorm (8 Out 2019 às 13:32)

Reportagem da TVI sobre a seca e os baixos caudais no alto Tejo.


----------



## Nuno Pereira (8 Out 2019 às 14:50)

Sabem qual é o melhor site de tempo que abrange todos os locais ou quase todos do mundo?

Weather.com ou Accuweather, ha tantos sites, mas nao sei o que mais acerta
tenho gostado do weather e do fremeteo, sabes de algum melhor?


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2019 às 15:17)

Tal como o @Aurélio Carvalho disse ontem, o fim de semana poderá ser de instabilidade no território de Portugal Continental, com a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas, em especial no interior. Enfim, estaremos na transição para o Outono, com a ocorrência das típicas trovoadas de final de verão...


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2019 às 16:50)

*Scientists Discover Record Methane Emission in the Russian Arctic*

*Fracking boom tied to methane spike in Earth’s atmosphere*

Um enorme problema.

*Climate change means geoengineering under pressure to keep our CO2 budgets under control*


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Out 2019 às 17:37)

Sem comentários.

METEOROLOGIA
*Sol é de pouca dura. Chuva chega no fim-de-semana*

Nos primeiros dias desta semana, os termómetros vão ascender aos 33ºC nalgumas zonas do país. Mas as temperaturas amenas regressam na quarta-feira e a chuva chega no fim-de-semana a quase todo o território continental.
O bom tempo que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) previu para estes dias não veio para ficar, pelo menos segundo as previsões do instituto para o início terceira semana do mês.

Na próxima semana, o IPMA prevê que uma descida de temperatura e a ocorrência de aguaceiros em várias regiões do país de Norte a Sul. Lisboa, Setúbal, Aveiro, Coimbra, Guarda, Leiria, Santarém, Castelo Branco, Évora e Beja: *em todos estes distritos está previsto que chova e em alguns casos as probabilidade ultrapassam os 70%*. Faro é a única região que escapa aos aguaceiros, pelo menos na próxima semana.

A chegada da chuva em muitas regiões significará *também uma descida de temperatura, ainda que ligeira*. Para este sábado, o IPMA prevê que Lisboa, Aveiro e Faro atinjam os 24ºC (isto depois dos quase 30ºC que se verificaram esta semana), Beja chegue aos 29ºC, Braga e Setúbal os 25ºC e o Porto os 23ºC. Évora chegará aos 30ºC (no domingo as máximas descem para 28ºC).
Em Braga e no Porto, o IPMA prevê que chova já este sábado e domingo, mas as temperaturas deverão estar em linha com o que se verificará nos dias anteriores. O Porto deverá chegar aos 23ºC de máxima (e 15ºC de mínima) e Braga aos 25ºC de máxima (12ºC de temperatura mínima). *No caso do Porto, a chuva deverá persistir pelo menos até quinta-feira da próxima semana. *Em Lisboa, o fim-de-semana vai estar cinzento, mas a chuva só vai cair segunda-feira. Braga só deverá chover durante este fim-de-semana.

Antes da chuva, no entanto, o calor ainda deverá fazer-se sentir pelo menos até esta quinta-feira. Aliás, quatro concelhos dos distritos de Faro, Santarém e Portalegre apresentam um risco máximo de incêndio, de acordo com informação disponibilizada pelo IPMA. Em risco máximo estão os concelhos de Monchique, Castro Marim (Faro), Abrantes (Santarém) e Gavião (Portalegre).

O IPMA colocou também quase 40 concelhos dos distritos de Faro, Beja, Santarém, Portalegre, Castelo Branco, Guarda, Viseu, Vila Real e Bragança em risco muito elevado de incêndio. Para esta quarta-feira estão previstos períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco no Minho, que poderão ocorrer igualmente no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego até meio da manhã. No continente o céu estará pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se geralmente muito nublado no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso até meio da manhã, nebulosidade que poderá persistir em alguns locais da faixa costeira, em particular no Minho.

https://www.publico.pt/2019/10/08/sociedade/noticia/dias-calor-chuva-nao-tarda-chegar-1889257


----------



## jamestorm (8 Out 2019 às 17:46)

Só acredito vendo essa chuva...
de qualquer forma estes jornalistas...continua a perspectiva do senhor que vai para a praia a precisa de sol!  bom tempo neste momento, é tempo de chuva...tudo o que seja para manter esta secura é MAU TEMPO. Pelo menos para mim.



Gerofil disse:


> Tal como o @Aurélio Carvalho disse ontem, o fim de semana poderá ser de instabilidade no território de Portugal Continental, com a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas, em especial no interior. Enfim, estaremos na transição para o Outono, com a ocorrência das típicas trovoadas de final de verão...





Davidmpb disse:


> Sem comentários.
> 
> METEOROLOGIA
> *Sol é de pouca dura. Chuva chega no fim-de-semana*
> ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2019 às 17:51)

jamestorm disse:


> Só acredito vendo essa chuva...
> de qualquer forma estes jornalistas...continua a perspectiva do senhor que vai para a praia a precisa de sol!  bom tempo neste momento, é tempo de chuva...tudo o que seja para manter esta secura é MAU TEMPO. Pelo menos para mim.



As pessoas foram-se habituando de forma errada aos longos meses de sol, ou de bom tempo, assim que foram decaíndo os dias ou meses de chuva, e os jornalistas aproveitam de igual forma, assim para "vender", algumas notícias.
Acho que quem quis ir para a praia, já teve uns 5 meses para o fazer, por isso agora é tempo é de vir a chuva.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Out 2019 às 17:57)

jamestorm disse:


> Só acredito vendo essa chuva...
> de qualquer forma estes jornalistas...continua a perspectiva do senhor que vai para a praia a precisa de sol!  bom tempo neste momento, é tempo de chuva...tudo o que seja para manter esta secura é MAU TEMPO. Pelo menos para mim.


Para estes jornalecos( e para a grande maioria da população) , tudo o que seja chuva e/ou frio é mau tempo, só se contentam com sol e calor, talvez se lhes falta-se água na torneira pensavam de forma diferente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2019 às 18:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para estes jornalecos( e para a grande maioria da população) , tudo o que seja chuva e/ou frio é mau tempo, só se contentam com sol e calor, talvez se lhes falta-se água na torneira pensavam de forma diferente.



Pois é para essas pessoas, a chuva é sinal de "mau tempo", mas depois queixam-se quando falta a água nas barragens e por consequencia nas torneiras, porque até aí está tudo bem para eles, para quem vai comprar tudo aos hipers, e não cultiva nada, pensam que as coisas nascem por lá, e que nem precisam de água para serem regadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2019 às 18:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois é para essas pessoas, a chuva é sinal de "mau tempo", mas depois queixam-se quando falta a água nas barragens e por consequencia nas torneiras, porque até aí está tudo bem para eles, para quem vai comprar tudo aos hipers, e não cultiva nada, pensam que as coisas nascem por lá, e que nem precisam de água para serem regadas.



Nos hiper's não faltam, porque quando não existe cá importam da Espanha, França, Marrocos... 

Dou-te um exemplo: nos mercados comprei feijão verde estava a 4.00 €/Kg e amargavam, comprei no Auchan na promoção para experimentar a 1.99 €/Kg de Marrocos e sabiam uma categoria, ou seja, passei a comprar no hiper. 

As pessoas na cidade, encontram tudo quem se lixa é o mexilhão neste caso, o produtor local, é a realidade.


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Out 2019 às 19:08)

É impressionante a falta de noção das pessoas só querem é calor e sol, se vier uma gota de água é o drama sinceramente não há paciência para este tipo de mentalidades.
Que venha muita chuva que está a fazer muita muita falta.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (8 Out 2019 às 19:27)

A sério como é possível haver gente que ainda quer mais sol?, só tenho uma coisa para dizer a esse, emigrem para a arábia saudita.


----------



## Nuno Pereira (8 Out 2019 às 19:33)

Sabem qual é o melhor site de tempo que abrange todos os locais ou quase todos do mundo?

Weather.com ou Accuweather, ha tantos sites, mas nao sei o que mais acerta
tenho gostado do weather e do fremeteo, sabes de algum melhor?

se alguem puder ajudar


----------



## Nuno Pereira (8 Out 2019 às 19:36)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> A sério como é possível haver gente que ainda quer mais sol?, só tenho uma coisa para dizer a esse, emigrem para a arábia saudita.


o pessoal so querem calor para ir a praia


----------



## dahon (8 Out 2019 às 20:35)

Nuno Pereira disse:


> Sabem qual é o melhor site de tempo que abrange todos os locais ou quase todos do mundo?
> 
> Weather.com ou Accuweather, ha tantos sites, mas nao sei o que mais acerta
> tenho gostado do weather e do fremeteo, sabes de algum melhor?
> ...


Windy


----------



## Marco pires (8 Out 2019 às 21:50)

eu não sei se será bem assim como dizem.
eu pelo trabalho que tenho falo com muita gente diariamente e muitas vezes vem à conversa o tema da meteorologia, e posso dizer que 99% das pessoas com quem falo tem plena consciência da necessidade da chuva e a falta que ela faz.
uma coisa é gostarem do tempo de verão e não se importarem que estivesse sempre assim, outra é terem a consciência que a chuva é necessária mesmo que não gostem.
de resto é irrelevante o que cada um gosta, porque a meteorologia não vai por gostos ou desejos, mas sim por aquilo que tem que ser.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Out 2019 às 22:00)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Outono de 2017, vos diz algo??
> Não, então investiguem pois este ano promete ser muito idêntico!!


Não me lembro de ver isto em outubro de 2017: 






Ou isto (previsão mensal): 
https://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/lisbon/274087/october-weather/274087


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Out 2019 às 22:08)

Uiiii.. Tanta chuva nesse mapa.. 1 a 5 mm na maior parte do Sul e 20 a 30 mm no norte. 
Fartura.. 
É a previsão do accuweather 3 dias de chuva em Outubro a 5 dias em Novembro. 
Na prática o que ambos mostram é precipitação muito abaixo do normal. 
Veremos se Outubro é Novembro as coisas mudam..


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2019 às 22:29)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não me lembro de ver isto em outubro de 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não vejo nada de animador nessas previsões. No mapa, acumulados relativamente bons a norte do Tejo e escassos nas regiões que mais precisam. 
Quanto à previsão mensal do AccuWeather, também não há nada de significativo e mesmo se houvesse, se fosse a ti, não me fiava. O padrão necessário continua sem aparecer nas previsões e quando aparece, é acima das 300h para desaparecer na saída seguinte.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (8 Out 2019 às 23:49)

GFS a colocar acumulados *superiores a 100 mm* na região do Minho.






Segundo a previsão isto resultaria em:

+100 mm para a região do Minho;
+60 mm para o grande Porto;
+40 mm para Coimbra (possível);
+20 mm para Lisboa;
+10 mm para as regiões da Beira Baixa, Alto Alentejo, Setúbal, Litoral Alentejano e Barlavento Algarvio;
+5 mm para o Alentejo Central.
O Baixo Alentejo e o Sotavento Algarvio, regiões mais pobres neste momento em água, poderão não receber mais de 5mm de precipitação que se aproxima no próximo fim de semana.

Se assim se mantiver as notícias serão melhores, *principalmente para a bacia do Tejo que tanto precisa de água... *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Out 2019 às 00:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Não vejo nada de animador nessas previsões. No mapa, acumulados relativamente bons a norte do Tejo e escassos nas regiões que mais precisam.
> Quanto à previsão mensal do AccuWeather, também não há nada de significativo e mesmo se houvesse, se fosse a ti, não me fiava. O padrão necessário continua sem aparecer nas previsões e quando aparece, é acima das 300h para desaparecer na saída seguinte.


Não sei se sabem, mas ontem o acumulado para os dias seguintes era de 0 mm em grande parte do Interior e na previsão mensal falava em 0 dias de chuva, tanto em outubro como em novembro. 
Portanto, os modelos mudaram para melhor...

Acho que é melhor nos acalmarmos porque o mês ainda não acabou. E, como eu aprendi noutros tempos, tudo pode acontecer. Então nesta altura do ano... 

Só no fim do mês é que poderemos dizer se o mês teve chuva ou não.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Out 2019 às 00:27)

Isso é que era valente!!! 



pe5cinco5 disse:


> GFS a colocar acumulados *superiores a 100 mm* na região do Minho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pe5cinco5 (9 Out 2019 às 23:36)

*3 regas para Portugal*

*Dias 13, 14 e 16 de outubro*

*



*

Está bastante forte a seca? Então deverão vir 3 episódios de precipitação num espaço de 3 dias! (Se bem que o segundo episódio possivelmente é um pós-frontal)


*Acumulado de precipitação, num total de 192h, com valores de precipitação, no geral, superiores ao verificado ontem.*

*



*


Apesar da hipótese de ser superior a 100mm estar um pouco afastada, *o mais importante é que nas zonas mais vulneráveis, como no Vale do Tejo, Alentejo e Algarve, chova mais*, e isso é o que esta nova run do GFS revela, com acumulados superiores a 5 mm em boa parte do Alentejo e Algarve, ao contrário do que se previa ontem, portanto a situação melhorou aí. É certo que 5mm ou 7mm não será muita fruta, mas é sempre melhor do que nada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Out 2019 às 00:12)

Os modelos têm vindo a melhorar ao nível da chuva. 
Por exemplo, o GFS fala desses 3 episódios 72, 96 e 120 horas, mais um que poderá ocorrer a 192 horas e outro a mais de 240 horas. 

Após a passagem destes episódios de chuva, dá-me a ideia que o anticiclone não fortalecerá e isso permitirá que mais chuva venha para cá.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2019 às 01:23)

que boas noticias, assim é que se quer...que se mantenham assim os modelos!! 


pe5cinco5 disse:


> *3 regas para Portugal*
> 
> *Dias 13, 14 e 16 de outubro*
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Out 2019 às 08:20)

Calma que as coisas ainda estão muito longe de estar definidas para o fim de semana, e sim eu sei que hoje já é quinta. 
Nesta run o gfs indica a passagem da frente no dia 13, 14 e mais algum dia. 
Mas os restantes modelos sugerem o bloqueio dessa frente e formação de uma pequena depressão a oeste de Portugal que poderia entre Segunda e terça trazer aguaceiros ao Sul. 
Mas o cenário mais predominante até final do mês é o tempo anticiclonico!!


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2019 às 12:56)

https://www.publico.pt/2019/10/10/c...rraneo-aqueceu-20-rapido-media-global-1889416
Já suspeitávamos !


----------



## trovoadas (10 Out 2019 às 13:51)

Pelas atuais previsões é possível que chova menos que na frente de Setembro. Os 5mm é para já a fasquia. Depois não há nada definido mas nos ensembles a previsão é para depressões a cruzar o norte da Península, ou seja chuva a norte e pouco ou nada no sul. É possível chegar a Novembro sem um único "cabelo" de erva nos campos, situação que não recordo ter alguma vez visto.


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2019 às 14:23)

ai já me tou a assustar, pelo menos o gfs é o que tenho olhado já cortou na chuva no centro tipo zona santarém lisboa +ou- já está pouca na segunda


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (10 Out 2019 às 14:58)

Ui esta saida do gfs nem vale a pena a sul do tejo muito menos já só uns misereos 3mm, muito bom.


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Out 2019 às 15:06)

david 6 disse:


> ai já me tou a assustar, pelo menos o gfs é o que tenho olhado já cortou na chuva no centro tipo zona santarém lisboa +ou- já está pouca na segunda


Temos de esperar as próximas actualizações dos modelos está mais que visto que as previsões ainda estão um bocado incertas.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2019 às 15:09)

Faz-me confusão o constante desejo de algumas pessoas para que chova pouco ou nem sequer chova...


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (10 Out 2019 às 15:15)

Gerofil disse:


> Faz-me confusão o constante desejo de algumas pessoas para que chova pouco ou nem sequer chova...


Apenas simplesmente reparei na saida mais nada, que pouco dá para o sul, eu quero que chova e muito.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2019 às 16:00)

Aqui pelo Barlavento (Lagoa), vamos assim (dados das duas estações de Lagoa):
























Ou seja... precisamos de muita água por aqui....! E não está fácil surgir uma sinóptica favorável...


----------



## trovoadas (10 Out 2019 às 17:06)

Imagino que esteja tudo a contar com o Querença/Silves para resolver o problema...Ninguém fala atualmente no estado deste aquífero que já deve ter tido melhores dias.

Ainda assim nota-se alguma gestão da água provavelmente com ajuda de Odelouca o que tem permitido poupar o Funcho( atualmente com cerca de 60%).

Paradoxalmente gostaria de saber quantos abacateiros, laranjeiras, etc estão a ser regados com a água destas barragens... não vai ser fácil gerir recursos se simplesmente não chover...


----------



## belem (10 Out 2019 às 18:32)

trovoadas disse:


> Imagino que esteja tudo a contar com o Querença/Silves para resolver o problema...Ninguém fala atualmente no estado deste aquífero que já deve ter tido melhores dias.
> 
> Ainda assim nota-se alguma gestão da água provavelmente com ajuda de Odelouca o que tem permitido poupar o Funcho( atualmente com cerca de 60%).
> 
> Paradoxalmente gostaria de saber quantos abacateiros, laranjeiras, etc estão a ser regados com a água destas barragens... não vai ser fácil gerir recursos se simplesmente não chover...



Se simplesmente não chover, têm que começar a regar os abacateiros, com água captada a centenas de metros de profundidade (daquela que já é mais «urina de dinossauros», que outra coisa).


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2019 às 18:36)

trovoadas disse:


> Imagino que esteja tudo a contar com o Querença/Silves para resolver o problema...Ninguém fala atualmente no estado deste aquífero que já deve ter tido melhores dias.
> 
> Ainda assim nota-se alguma gestão da água provavelmente com ajuda de Odelouca o que tem permitido poupar o Funcho( atualmente com cerca de 60%).
> 
> Paradoxalmente gostaria de saber quantos abacateiros, laranjeiras, etc estão a ser regados com a água destas barragens... não vai ser fácil gerir recursos se simplesmente não chover...






Já que tocaste no assunto das plantações de abacateiros, não me estou a referir se sou contra ou a favor, mas sim pelo facto de estarem plantados logo dentro de uma reserva natural.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2019 às 20:07)

What?? O IPMA acabou de cortar a fundo na chuva para Alenquer, dos 3 dias, agora só dá possibilidade de chuva 67% para único dia, segunda-feira 14.

Não sei que modelo seguem , mas claramente não estao nada optimistas quanto a chuva para os próximos 10 dias.


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Out 2019 às 20:17)

jamestorm disse:


> What?? O IPMA acabou de cortar a fundo na chuva para Alenquer, dos 3 dias, agora só dá possibilidade de chuva 67% para único dia, segunda-feira 14.
> 
> Não sei que modelo seguem , mas claramente não estao nada optimistas quanto a chuva para os próximos 10 dias.



Porque eles seguem o modelo ecm e na operacional das 00z o ecm tirou praticamente toda a precipitação, de qualquer forma o que interessa mais é o o ensemble que está melhor que a operacional, vamos aguardar as próximas saídas pode ser que o modelo ainda reponha a chuva que retirou.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2019 às 20:36)

jamestorm disse:


> What?? O IPMA acabou de cortar a fundo na chuva para Alenquer, dos 3 dias, agora só dá possibilidade de chuva 67% para único dia, segunda-feira 14.
> 
> Não sei que modelo seguem , mas claramente não estao nada optimistas quanto a chuva para os próximos 10 dias.



É bem verdade foi um corte radical em termos de precipitação, vamos esperar que os modelos voltem a repo-la, pois ela faz muita falta, e agora vinha mesmo em boa hora.
Estes últimos dias tem sido assim de facto, como mostra a imagem.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (10 Out 2019 às 21:08)

Vídeo do Facebook onde Nelson Rosado (dos Anjos) relata a seca preocupante no concelho do Alandroal.


----------



## Marco pires (10 Out 2019 às 21:39)

porque é que andamos sempre com este problema do abastecimento de água todos os anos?
vistas curtas, porque isto das barragens já deu o que tinha a dar e se as alterações climáticas previstas para daqui a algumas décadas se concretizarem no sentido do nosso pais ter cada vez menos precipitação, porque não se investe em centrais de dessalinização?
é que o porto santo não tem água potável e nem por isso tem problemas de abastecimento, os países do médio oriente gastam água até dizer chega e não tem falta embora chova muito pouco ou quase nada.
enquanto se estiverem a valer da chuva para suprir as necessidades do pais vamos andar todos os anos nisto.
é caro sim, mas é um investimento que mais tarde ou mais cedo vai ter que ser feito, e à muito que se devia ter começado a pensar nisso.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2019 às 21:45)

Seria inteligente começarem a pensar nisso, só de pensar nas projecções que vários estudos apontam em relação ao clima do Alentejo para daqui a 40-50 anos, deserto total ..se se concretizar teremos mesmo que fazer como no médio oriente. Dizem que em Espanha já se fala seriamente do assunto.



Marco pires disse:


> porque é que andamos sempre com este problema do abastecimento de água todos os anos?
> vistas curtas, porque isto das barragens já deu o que tinha a dar e se as alterações climáticas previstas para daqui a algumas décadas se concretizarem no sentido do nosso pais ter cada vez menos precipitação, porque não se investe em centrais de dessalinização?
> é que o porto santo não tem água potável e nem por isso tem problemas de abastecimento, os países do médio oriente gastam água até dizer chega e não tem falta embora chova muito pouco ou quase nada.
> enquanto se estiverem a valer da chuva para suprir as necessidades do pais vamos andar todos os anos nisto.
> é caro sim, mas é um investimento que mais tarde ou mais cedo vai ter que ser feito, e à muito que se devia ter começado a pensar nisso.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Out 2019 às 21:48)

Marco pires disse:


> porque é que andamos sempre com este problema do abastecimento de água todos os anos?
> vistas curtas, porque isto das barragens já deu o que tinha a dar e se as alterações climáticas previstas para daqui a algumas décadas se concretizarem no sentido do nosso pais ter cada vez menos precipitação, porque não se investe em centrais de dessalinização?
> é que o porto santo não tem água potável e nem por isso tem problemas de abastecimento, os países do médio oriente gastam água até dizer chega e não tem falta embora chova muito pouco ou quase nada.
> enquanto se estiverem a valer da chuva para suprir as necessidades do pais vamos andar todos os anos nisto.
> é caro sim, mas é um investimento que mais tarde ou mais cedo vai ter que ser feito, e à muito que se devia ter começado a pensar nisso.


Concordo, mas em Portugal vive-se sempre na esperança que vá chover e tudo se resolva, acho que será inevitável o investimento em centrais de dessalinização, num futuro não muito longínquo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2019 às 22:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Concordo, mas em Portugal vive-se sempre na esperança que vá chover e tudo se resolva, acho que será inevitável o investimento em centrais de dessalinização, num futuro não muito longínquo.



Em 2005 falou-se nisso no Algarve, passaram 14 anos e este ano é que as Águas do Algarve lembrou-se em fazer um estudo. Ou seja, basta chover e as barragens ficarem com água e tudo será esquecido e empurrado com a barriga, quando voltar falamos novamente do assunto.

Mas, como a água existe à farta, plantam-se pomares de laranjeiras, abacateiros e água não existe. O alarido que tem havido acerca da barragem de Odeleite é só um, quem tem pomares não vê água suficiente para regá-los não estão nem querem saber do consumo humano, querem é esgotar a água em pomares enquanto não proibirem essas plantações, pior vai ser. 

Foi o maior erro que fizeram, foi criarem um sistema de rega através de Odeleite, antigamente a barragem durava 3 anos mesmo sem chover, agora dura no máximo 2 a 2.5 anos e no futuro será pior e não venham cá com falta de chuva que em Abril de 2018, a barragem estava nos 100% e em 18 meses a barragem perdeu 60% e temos Odelouca, não houvesse Odelouca já não havia água.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2019 às 23:08)

Já voltaram a colocar chuva agora com maior probabilidade, nos 83%
É o tira e põe ...



António josé Sales disse:


> Porque eles seguem o modelo ecm e na operacional das 00z o ecm tirou praticamente toda a precipitação, de qualquer forma o que interessa mais é o o ensemble que está melhor que a operacional, vamos aguardar as próximas saídas pode ser que o modelo ainda reponha a chuva que retirou.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Out 2019 às 23:43)

jamestorm disse:


> Seria inteligente começarem a pensar nisso, só de pensar nas projecções que vários estudos apontam em relação ao clima do Alentejo para daqui a 40-50 anos, deserto total ..se se concretizar teremos mesmo que fazer como no médio oriente. Dizem que em Espanha já se fala seriamente do assunto.


Pois, mas o clima espanhol é bem mais seco que o português, e basta haver um ano mais seco para ser a secura total. Espanha é o país menos chuvoso da Europa, e, à exceção da Costa Norte ou da Galiza, grande parte do território nem 500 mm de precipitação tem, em média. Aliás, isso é notável pelo número de localidades: mais de 50% das localidades espanholas encontram-se na Galiza, que equivale a cerca de 6% do território espanhol. 

Aliás, a razão pela qual foram feitos os transvases foi para levar água às regiões ressequidas do Levante. Entretanto o Levante encheu-se de estufas, produções agrícolas de todos os tipos, casas, empreendimentos turísticos... Há muitos mitos sobre os transvases: por exemplo, fala-se muito de que os espanhóis não deixam água no rio para os portugueses. Sabem quantas pessoas vivem daquela água dos transvases e dos rios principais? Se cumprissem as convenções, não haveria água no Levante em anos de seca, ou seja, o grande motor económico do país vizinho pararia. É uma questão política. 

Claramente nós temos que arranjar soluções, não tarda nada, e pararmos de criticar...


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2019 às 00:02)

jamestorm disse:


> Já voltaram a colocar chuva agora com maior probabilidade, nos 83%
> É o tira e põe ...


SIm a saída operacional do ecm 12z melhorou bastante, os modelos estão muito confusos é normal nesta altura do ano estamos numa estação de transição.
Infelizmente para o Alentejo não se prevê grande chuva!


----------



## Cesar (11 Out 2019 às 00:08)

Era bom que fosse assim.


----------



## dahon (11 Out 2019 às 01:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas, como a água existe à farta, plantam-se pomares de laranjeiras, abacateiros e água não existe. O alarido que tem havido acerca da barragem de Odeleite é só um, quem tem pomares não vê água suficiente para regá-los não estão nem querem saber do consumo humano, querem é esgotar a água em pomares enquanto não proibirem essas plantações, pior vai ser.



Sem tirar nem por, andamos aqui a falar em soluções absurdamente caras e cuja eficácia é questionável mas mudar comportamentos...está quieto.
Se calhar começam a existir certos tipos de agricultura que não se coadunam com as regiões mais secas do pais. Há que dar prioridade ao abastecimento das populações.

Além disso a dessalinização até pode ser uma solução para o litoral, mas não estou a ver como pode ser solução para os distritos do interior.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Out 2019 às 07:56)

Muito boa run das 00h do ecm!
Muita chuva para todo o território. Muito melhor o gfs a modelar este evento que o ecm!


----------



## ecobcg (11 Out 2019 às 08:44)

trovoadas disse:


> Imagino que esteja tudo a contar com o Querença/Silves para resolver o problema...Ninguém fala atualmente no estado deste aquífero que já deve ter tido melhores dias.
> 
> Ainda assim nota-se alguma gestão da água provavelmente com ajuda de Odelouca o que tem permitido poupar o Funcho( atualmente com cerca de 60%).
> 
> Paradoxalmente gostaria de saber quantos abacateiros, laranjeiras, etc estão a ser regados com a água destas barragens... não vai ser fácil gerir recursos se simplesmente não chover...




A água que chega aqui às nascentes do Sítio das Fontes, em Estômbar - Lagoa, costuma ser um bom indicador do estado do aquífero Querença-Silves.
Neste momento (aliás.. já desde há algumas semanas atrás)... as nascentes estão secas...


----------



## redragon (11 Out 2019 às 09:27)

O problema da falta de água vai um pouco além da falta de precipitação. Dou -vos um exemplo:
Sou de Elvas e a cidade é abastecida pela barragem do Caia, a segunda maior no Alentejo logo a seguir ao Alqueva. Barragem construída nos anos 50 e gerida pela a Associação de Beneficiários do Caia. A Barragem serve os concelhos de Elvas, Arronches e Campo Maior e neste momento deve estar próximo dos 15 % da sua capacidade. O que se passa é que a mesma serve para rega e para abastecimento publico. Cerca de 60 % vai para rega e 40 % gasta-se em abastecimento publico. Dos 60 % gastos em rega, metade perde-se nas condutas e estações elevatórias para rega. Ou seja mais de metade do que é consumido pelas pessoas, perde-se simplesmente.
Não existe manutenção nesta barragem quase desde o Estado Novo (quando ela foi construída). É razão para nos perguntarmos: Onde andou a democracia nestes últimos 40 anos?
Andamos a brincar com recursos que são ouro nos tempos que correm e depois culpamos os espanhóis pela falta de água.
Andamos a fazer regadio no Alentejo onde há mais falta de água. Ainda agora foi decidido avançar mais com regadio com a futura Barragem do Pisão....
Desculpem mas andamos a brincar com isto tudo....


----------



## jamestorm (11 Out 2019 às 10:37)

mas tb com o que anda a chover nestes anos e se piorar nos próximos, bem podem gerir barragens, que não haverá água na mesma.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2019 às 10:38)

redragon disse:


> O problema da falta de água vai um pouco além da falta de precipitação. Dou -vos um exemplo:
> Sou de Elvas e a cidade é abastecida pela barragem do Caia, a segunda maior no Alentejo logo a seguir ao Alqueva. Barragem construída nos anos 50 e gerida pela a Associação de Beneficiários do Caia. A Barragem serve os concelhos de Elvas, Arronches e Campo Maior e neste momento deve estar próximo dos 15 % da sua capacidade. O que se passa é que a mesma serve para rega e para abastecimento publico. Cerca de 60 % vai para rega e 40 % gasta-se em abastecimento publico. Dos 60 % gastos em rega, metade perde-se nas condutas e estações elevatórias para rega. Ou seja mais de metade do que é consumido pelas pessoas, perde-se simplesmente.
> Não existe manutenção nesta barragem quase desde o Estado Novo (quando ela foi construída). É razão para nos perguntarmos: Onde andou a democracia nestes últimos 40 anos?
> Andamos a brincar com recursos que são ouro nos tempos que correm e depois culpamos os espanhóis pela falta de água.
> ...


E quantos partidos se pronunciam quanto ao problema da gestão da água? É o nosso maior problema ambiental a curto, médio e longo prazo, talvez mais grave que a questão dos incêndios, mas não chega à discussão pública mainstream


----------



## redragon (11 Out 2019 às 10:58)

Pedro disse:


> E quantos partidos se pronunciam quanto ao problema da gestão da água? É o nosso maior problema ambiental a curto, médio e longo prazo, talvez mais grave que a questão dos incêndios, mas não chega à discussão pública mainstream


A verdade é que neste momento, a nível político qse ninguém acordou para o problema. 
A mim pedem -me para poupar água e depois na agricultura, neste caso concreto, perde-se cerca de 30 % do que se gasta em rega num local onde nem regadio deveria haver....


----------



## vitoreis (11 Out 2019 às 15:21)

redragon disse:


> Dos 60 % gastos em rega, metade perde-se nas condutas e estações elevatórias para rega. Ou seja mais de metade do que é consumido pelas pessoas, perde-se simplesmente.


Estes dados são públicos e verificáveis? Qual a fonte? Obrigado.


----------



## CaparicaForever (11 Out 2019 às 21:29)

Boas pessoal!

Vai chover? Que chatice... :\

Tem estado um tempo ótimo para compensar o Verão péssimo...
Mas pronto lá tem de ser alguma vez ela tinha de vir...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2019 às 22:37)

CaparicaForever disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Vai chover? Que chatice... :\
> 
> ...



Verão péssimo? Estiveste onde? 

Só o mês de Junho foi abaixo da média, e mais de metade do país precisa de chuva urgentemente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Out 2019 às 23:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Verão péssimo? Estiveste onde?
> 
> Só o mês de Junho foi abaixo da média, e mais de metade do país precisa de chuva urgentemente.


E mesmo com esse mês de Junho mais fresco, eu que pessoalmente gosto de praia, acabei por faze.la de Maio a Outubro , à semelhança de 2017! É ridículo ouvir dizer que está tão bom assim, estando o país a atravessar uma seca ao nível de 2005 , e das piores que o mesmo ja teve! Precisamos de bom tempo, mas não deste, precisamos do bom tempo para esta altura do ano, e não é o que estamos a ter de certeza!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2019 às 00:07)

Pois, exactamente o que eu acho, "bom tempo" agora, é tempo de chuva - estamos no tempo dela, já tarda e bastante! 

Ultrapassa-me completamente que boa parte do país continue a pedir sol e calor, ignorando o estado de seca severa em boa parte do território. Mas é o que temos...esclarecimento e bom senso nunca foi o nosso forte! 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E mesmo com esse mês de Junho mais fresco, eu que pessoalmente gosto de praia, acabei por faze.la de Maio a Outubro , à semelhança de 2017! É ridículo ouvir dizer que está tão bom assim, estando o país a atravessar uma seca ao nível de 2005 , e das piores que o mesmo ja teve! Precisamos de bom tempo, mas não deste, precisamos do bom tempo para esta altura do ano, e não é o que estamos a ter de certeza!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## CaparicaForever (12 Out 2019 às 10:12)

Estou a ver que minha ironia passou completamente ao lado de todos 

Obviamente que quero chuva! E que venha rápido!!!


Aliás só voltei a escrever neste fórum porque finalmente está prevista, tem estado um marasmo incrivel

Pena nao ser muita  Gosto do Verao no tempo dele


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Out 2019 às 10:54)

CaparicaForever disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Vai chover? Que chatice... :\
> 
> ...


  

Como eu já tinha dito, este é o pensamento típico dos portugueses. Pensam só em si e não querem saber daqueles que estão com restrições de água neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2019 às 11:36)

Tonton disse:


> @Snifa, reparaste que esta previsão não é para hoje mas para Sábado, 19?
> Assim sendo, o tópico devia ser o de
> *Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Outubro 2019*



Sim reparei, mas também engloba os próximos 3 dias, é uma previsão de acumulados até às 186 horas, durante a próxima semana, sendo que, os maiores acumulados ocorrerão, em princípio, nos próximos 3 dias.

Seja como for estará certamente mais bem enquadrado  que alguns posts/respostas nesse tópico, esses sim, deveriam estar aqui no Seguimento Livre e deixar os tópicos das previsões para isso mesmo, previsões, e fundamentar com cartas, modelos, previsões oficiais do IPMA, etc...mesmo que sejam pouco prováveis, ou distantes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2019 às 11:44)

jamestorm disse:


> Pois, exactamente o que eu acho, "bom tempo" agora, é tempo de chuva - estamos no tempo dela, já tarda e bastante!
> 
> Ultrapassa-me completamente que boa parte do país continue a pedir sol e calor, ignorando o estado de seca severa em boa parte do território. Mas é o que temos...esclarecimento e bom senso nunca foi o nosso forte!



É bem verdade se nós já somos dos países que mais dias de sol temos por ano, por isso só aí já diz tudo.
Agora o que mais podemos pedir é pela chuva, e que este ano seja até generoso.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2019 às 14:01)

células é vê-las passar.mas...só na estremadura espanhola!
Até parece que evitam cirúrgicamente o Alentejo e Algarve onde são tão necessárias.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2019 às 14:26)

jamestorm disse:


> células é vê-las passar.mas...só na estremadura espanhola!
> Até parece que evitam cirúrgicamente o Alentejo e Algarve onde são tão necessárias.


Se fossem só as células estávamos nós bem. No entanto...





E o ICON ainda generaliza menos a precipitação.





Para caírem cerca de 10mm no Sul com este padrão, serão precisos cair mais de 200mm no extremo Noroeste e mesmo assim, acho que é complicado.

Os restantes não estão melhores. Infelizmente é o que há!
Ano provavelmente feito para a azeitona porque não há sinais de precipitação significativa. Para juntar à falta de precipitação que não "engorda" a azeitona, as oliveiras estão com um stress hídrico enorme. Como alentejano de gema que sempre gostou de andar no campo a ajudar, é muito triste ver isto chegar a este ponto com tendência a piorar.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2019 às 14:41)

Pois, imagino que dá um certo aperto ver como estão as coisas no Alentejo, sobretudo para quem gosta da terra...mas, tb há quem não se queixe, não é? Olival intensivo é regado? Esses estão sempre bem...

Impressionante a carga que metem para o Norte de Portugal. Litoral Oeste e Estremadura vamos ter à volta de 15mm, se for, já não é mau..




joralentejano disse:


> Se fossem só as células estávamos nós bem. No entanto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marco pires (12 Out 2019 às 17:08)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Como eu já tinha dito, este é o pensamento típico dos portugueses. Pensam só em si e não querem saber daqueles que estão com restrições de água neste momento.



eu entendo isso como sarcasmo, mas o autor do post é que saberá, quero crer que sim.


----------



## Agri (12 Out 2019 às 19:50)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Sim a precipitação no sul e quase nula e será necessário esperar mais pelo final do mês para que se veja chuva por estas bandas.
> Portanto sim a seca deverá aumentar e o nível das barragens continuar a descer.
> O final do mês ou o mês de Novembro poderá trazer novidades.


Eu já tenho praticamente a campanha da azeitona condenada, fartos de estar à espera de chuva andam os agricultores.
Isto para dizer, que para si, ou para o comum cidadão, é irrelevante, se não chover agora, chover daqui a 2 ou 3 meses por exemplo, mas para nós produtores e agricultores que vivemos disto, isso já não é assim.
Eu costuma colher, em anos normais, 20 mil kg de azeitona, este ano corro o risco de não colher sequer 5 mil kg.
Claro, que para a maioria das pessoas, principalmente aquelas que vivem em meios urbanos, não sentem nada disto, porque vão ao supermercado e encontram lá tudo, mas para mim, e para muitos agricultores isto são enormes prejuízos.
Infelizmente as previsões continuam a não mostar chuva abundante nesta região.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2019 às 20:55)

jamestorm disse:


> Pois, imagino que dá um certo aperto ver como estão as coisas no Alentejo, sobretudo para quem gosta da terra...mas, tb há quem não se queixe, não é? Olival intensivo é regado? Esses estão sempre bem...
> 
> Impressionante a carga que metem para o Norte de Portugal. Litoral Oeste e Estremadura vamos ter à volta de 15mm, se for, já não é mau..


Sim, os olivais intensivos são de facto um grande problema. Certamente que se não fosse isso, as barragens estariam numa situação um pouco menos crítica. Devia haver uma melhor gestão das barragens, mas é o que temos.
No entanto, noutros sentidos estaria tudo na mesma. A verdade é que já lá vão quase 5 anos sem chover algo de jeito durante o Outono/Inverno na Região Sul (excepto Março de 2018) e os lençóis freáticos estão no fundo. Há sempre que ter em conta que o problema não está só nas barragens.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Out 2019 às 21:13)

Com anticiclone à esquerda, direita, em todo o lado... Alguém acredita em mudança? Dê por onde der temos sempre influência do AA. Esta frente demora tanto tempo a entrar que praticamente nem chega ao sul do país devido ao AA a leste. Aliás os acumulados no Norte até serão melhores devido a isso. A sinóptica à muito tempo que é desfavorável ao sul e assim continuará sabe-se lá até quando!...


----------



## Agri (12 Out 2019 às 21:20)

trovoadas disse:


> Com anticiclone à esquerda, direita, em todo o lado... Alguém acredita em mudança? Dê por onde der temos sempre influência do AA. Esta frente demora tanto tempo a entrar que praticamente nem chega ao sul do país devido ao AA a leste. Aliás os acumulados no Norte até serão melhores devido a isso. A sinóptica à muito tempo que é desfavorável ao sul e assim continuará sabe-se lá até quando!...


Eu até vou mais longe... duvido que chova alguma de jeito até ao fim do ano, o AA está sempre a rondar as nossas latitudes, e quando aparece algo é pró Norte, até este ano as trovoadas nos meses mais quentes não aparecerem sequer!


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2019 às 21:55)

*UE mobiliza mais 10 M€ de ajuda humanitária para Moçambique*

*Eleições em Moçambique: FRELIMO acusada de ilegalidade em Sofala*



> A Frente de Libertação de Moçambique (FRELIMO) estaria a dar ordens às ONGs para que a disponibilização dos bens seja feita em atividades do partido no poder. Aqueles que não são simpatizantes da FRELIMO, não serão beneficiados.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Out 2019 às 22:15)

Agri disse:


> Eu até vou mais longe... duvido que chova alguma de jeito até ao fim do ano, o AA está sempre a rondar as nossas latitudes, e quando aparece algo é pró Norte, até este ano as trovoadas nos meses mais quentes não aparecerem sequer!


Não quero ser tão radical a esse ponto... A minha ideia é que algures podemos ter uns episódios chuvosos... Podem é não ser suficientes! Para já nada indica que haja uma abertura total tipo 2009/2010 ou mais recentemente Março/Abril de 2018 mas nunca se sabe! Em todo o caso recordar que o ano hidrológico passado foi péssimo mas ainda assim tivemos cerca de 300mm o que é diferente de 0
Bom não vamos alargar mais o off-topic


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2019 às 22:26)

Será que não poderá haver alguma linha de apoio do governo ou UE? Poderá ser considerado catástrofe  a falta de chuva? Prejuízo desses  são uma grande facada no rendimento do agricultor. 



Agri disse:


> Eu já tenho praticamente a campanha da azeitona condenada, fartos de estar à espera de chuva andam os agricultores.
> Isto para dizer, que para si, ou para o comum cidadão, é irrelevante, se não chover agora, chover daqui a 2 ou 3 meses por exemplo, mas para nós produtores e agricultores que vivemos disto, isso já não é assim.
> Eu costuma colher, em anos normais, 20 mil kg de azeitona, este ano corro o risco de não colher sequer 5 mil kg.
> Claro, que para a maioria das pessoas, principalmente aquelas que vivem em meios urbanos, não sentem nada disto, porque vão ao supermercado e encontram lá tudo, mas para mim, e para muitos agricultores isto são enormes prejuízos.
> Infelizmente as previsões continuam a não mostar chuva abundante nesta região.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2019 às 12:13)

O GFS, nesta última saída, preve 72.4 mm, até ao final da semana, caso se viesse mesmo a concretizar seria muito bom, para este iniciar a época da chuvas deste outono.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2019 às 13:28)

Já que vão existir frentes frias que irão atravessar o nosso território, com a ISO 4 a 850 hPa a atravessar a região Norte, o que indica uma temperatura de 4ºC a 1500 metros de altitude. Bom, se a 1500 é 4, a 2000 certamente será menos! E com isto *surge a hipótese de a neve regressar à Serra da Estrela*.







O AROME, até às 19h de amanhã, ainda prevê que se faça 1ºC no preciso momento em que poderá ocorrer a precipitação em neve.






Entretanto, isto trata-se de uma probabilidade baixa, como já é de esperar. Ainda nem Outubro vai a meio, as temperaturas ainda não arrefeceram o suficiente para permitir tal acontecimento. Se bem que acredito que no passado tenha nevado na Serra da Estrela no mês de outubro, até na primeira quinzena.

Mas se vier a acontecer, é chuva, que faz muita falta, com um toque de neve no topo, como a cereja no topo do bolo


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Out 2019 às 14:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui prevê-se 63mm até sábado... era bom!
> https://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal




Sim era uma quantidade muito generosa e faz muita falta,no entanto só deverá chover mais para a noite de hoje madrugada de segunda feira a frente está a lutar contra o anticiclone teremos de aguardar mais algumas horas pela preciosa chuva.


----------



## Tonton (13 Out 2019 às 16:47)

pedro303 disse:


> Não percebi o porquê de colocarem aviso amarelo para Viseu. Mal choveu... E a que caiu foi fraca. A chuva está tão escassa que agora cada vez que chove lançam alertas?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4X através do Tapatalk



Eu acho bem, antes a mais que a menos... 

A sinóptica está complicada para previsões, com a zona frontal com forte convecção, quase a ser interceptada por um forte cavamento/"mergulho" do jet-stream, com velocidades de deslocamento e de interacção muito difíceis de prever com exactidão...

Imagem de WV com a linha de instabilidade frontal a Oeste/Sudoeste e o cavamento a Noroeste:






https://kachelmannwetter.com/de/sat/europa/satellit-wasserdampf-15min.html#play


----------



## redragon (13 Out 2019 às 20:26)

vitoreis disse:


> Estes dados são públicos e verificáveis? Qual a fonte? Obrigado.


Os dados foram me fornecidos no pelo instituto politécnico de Portalegre, mas n oficialmente. De qq maneira basta percorrer os canais de rega e ver o q se passa


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2019 às 20:36)

redragon disse:


> Os dados foram me fornecidos no pelo instituto politécnico de Portalegre, mas n oficialmente. De qq maneira basta percorrer os canais de rega e ver o q se passa


Num dos programas da IL (sem intenção de propaganda) também se fala da questão da gestão da água. A média nacional de desperdício em distribuição ronda os 35%, com municípios a alcançar os 75%, principalmente em áreas rurais do interior - mais afetadas por secas mas sem dinheiro para renovação da rede de distribuição


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2019 às 22:48)

Acumulados para a penúltima semana de Outubro (GFS). Demasiado dependente da (hipotética) _cut-off_ a >240h (é altura delas por isso, vai-se ver).

Para o continente, o próximo evento é 'normal'. Para o sul é a habitual desilusão. Resta esperar pelas tais _cut-offs_ ou frentes mais intensas.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2019 às 01:29)

Tonton disse:


> A sinóptica está complicada para previsões, com a zona frontal com forte convecção, quase a ser interceptada por um forte cavamento/"mergulho" do jet-stream, com velocidades de deslocamento e de interacção muito difíceis de prever com exactidão... Imagem de WV com a linha de instabilidade frontal a Oeste/Sudoeste e o cavamento a Noroeste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta primeira frente fria está a distribuir a precipitação de uma forma uniforme, sem ainda manifestação de actividade eléctrica: 

Precipitação estratiforme causada por sistemas frontais (principalmente de ar frio), que geralmente trazem chuva distribuída de maneira uniforme sobre uma área maior.


----------



## Marco pires (14 Out 2019 às 15:26)

Boas tardes,

Esta frente foi bastante generosa aqui pela península de Setúbal.
Choveu bem a noite toda e a manhã


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2019 às 19:51)

O presidente local diz que os prejuízos do Lorenzo chegam aos 330 milhões.

Pelo PIB de 2018, está-se a falar de uma mossa a rondar os 7.5%.


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2019 às 02:10)

gfs está muito generoso para quinta na zona centro, por exemplo aqui para Coruche mete 47mm na quinta, no concelho ao lado de Salvaterra mete quase 58mm na quinta, veremos as próximas saidas, o ecm não parece estar tão generoso


----------



## Agri (15 Out 2019 às 19:26)

david 6 disse:


> gfs está muito generoso para quinta na zona centro, por exemplo aqui para Coruche mete 47mm na quinta, no concelho ao lado de Salvaterra mete quase 58mm na quinta, veremos as próximas saidas, o ecm não parece estar tão generoso


Não parece que vá chover muito a sul.
Com frentes tão a norte da península, no Norte leva com quase tudo.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2019 às 20:08)

tenho  sensação que antigamente as frentes entravam até mais a sul, agora, desde há uns anos, parece que fica quase tudo a Norte de península de Setúbal.



Agri disse:


> Não parece que vá chover muito a sul.
> Com frentes tão a norte da península, no Norte leva com quase tudo.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2019 às 20:41)

Pelo IFS haverá uma regeneração da DT 15, atualmente sobre Cabo Verde. O ciclone (provavelmente) tropical e de fraca intensidade passaria pelo arquipélago em fase de transição. Se calhar na próxima saída desaparece tudo.






Parece que vai ser um final de mês muito chuvoso para os Açores.


----------



## Agri (15 Out 2019 às 21:00)

Orion disse:


> Pelo IFS haverá uma regeneração da DT 15, atualmente sobre Cabo Verde. O ciclone (provavelmente) tropical e de fraca intensidade passaria pelo arquipélago em fase de transição. Se calhar na próxima saída desaparece tudo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E para o continente? O fim do mês será também chuvoso?
Precisamos de muita chuva.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2019 às 21:46)

Agri disse:


> E para o continente? O fim do mês será também chuvoso?
> Precisamos de muita chuva.



Improvável.


----------



## cepp1 (15 Out 2019 às 22:35)

Queria ir de férias ao Minho, de 4ª a domingo...vou apanhar chuva com fartura os dias todos correcto???


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Out 2019 às 22:49)

cepp1 disse:


> Queria ir de férias ao Minho, de 4ª a domingo...vou apanhar chuva com fartura os dias todos correcto???


Será mais ou menos assim 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2019 às 00:51)

Agri disse:


> Não parece que vá chover muito a sul.
> Com frentes tão a norte da península, no Norte leva com quase tudo.



pois infelizmente não sei porque ainda não admiro com isto... com o passar das actualizações mais uma vez aqueles picos que falei de chuva foram subindo subindo o pais e vão ficar no norte, é frustrante, eu sei que é normal mas por vezes torna se frustrante para quem está no centro então no sul coitados, aqui ainda vai chover ok, no sul praticamente nada, gfs não dês esperanças às pessoas que estão um pouco mais para baixo, mete logo quase tudo no norte de inicio porra


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2019 às 10:39)

Ainda faltam as previsões mensais.




> Data from the Canadian seasonal forecasting system will be added to the C3S multi-model system shortly, and JMA data will be added in due course.



---



> EUROSIP leaves a legacy of having pioneered multi-model seasonal forecasting systems; it was followed by similar developments in Asia (the APEC Climate Centre, hosted in South Korea)



Dos membros do APECCC, há alguns muito conhecidos e outros nem tanto.






Para os curiosos, as previsões - e outros recursos - podem ser encontradas aqui.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Out 2019 às 11:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isto seria um milagre para a região Sul. Infelizmente dificilmente irá acontecer.




Nunca digas nunca por vezes a meteorologia surpreende-nos, os dois principais  modelos estão em consenso e não falta assim tanto tempo, como é óbvio essa chuva ainda está um pouco longe de estar garantida teremos de esperar as próximas actualizações, essa sinóptica   seria muito favorável para a região sul.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2019 às 13:13)

acho mais provável desaparecer tudo..]e o que temos visto no últimos anos...vamos ver fica a esperan;a do sul



António josé Sales disse:


> Nunca digas nunca por vezes a meteorologia surpreende-nos, os dois principais  modelos estão em consenso e não falta assim tanto tempo, como é óbvio essa chuva ainda está um pouco longe de estar garantida teremos de esperar as próximas actualizações, essa sinóptica   seria muito favorável para a região sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2019 às 13:32)

António josé Sales disse:


> Nunca digas nunca por vezes a meteorologia surpreende-nos, os dois principais  modelos estão em consenso e não falta assim tanto tempo, como é óbvio essa chuva ainda está um pouco longe de estar garantida teremos de esperar as próximas actualizações, essa sinóptica   seria muito favorável para a região sul.



O AA não é eterno, como a má sorte não dura para sempre.  Agora pedem para chover, quando chover pedem sol e, no fim, o Homem quer controlar/dominar o tempo/clima e essa é a maior frustração humana.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2019 às 13:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O AA não é eterno, como a má sorte não dura para sempre.  Agora pedem para chover, quando chover pedem sol e, no fim, o Homem quer controlar/dominar o tempo/clima e essa é a maior frustração humana.



Ainda bem que o Homem não consegue controlar o tempo, felizmente pois caso contrário nunca ninguém estaria satisfeito, o AA já nos tem "atormentado" tanto nos últimos tempos, que bem que poderia ceder agora neste outono/inverno, ficávamos todos satisfeitos.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2019 às 16:24)

http://www.nwcsaf.org/AemetWebConte...ferenceSystem_GEO_CRR_crr_intensity_LOOP.html


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2019 às 19:53)

fogo acumulados tão bons la para o Norte e aqui no centro e sul tão fraquinho...mandem qq coisa aqui pra baixo


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2019 às 23:12)

Os modelos nem sabem o que vai acontecer daqui a 2 dias, quanto mais a 10/15 dias. 

Diferenças abismais entre o GFS e o ECM no Algarve, a saída das 12 do GFS coloca 2 mm, já o ECM coloca uma linha de precipitação que deve ser de instabilidade entre 30 a 40 mm numa faixa desde Albufeira com a direcção NE até Alcoutim. 

No GFS, a saída das 18, coloca cerca de 60 mm em 6 horas na região do Porto para Sábado, coisa que não aparecia na saída das 12. 

Está a confusão instalada mesmo em curto prazo. 

Edit: O Harmonie/Arome mostra essa linha como mostra o ECM embora com menos intensidade.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Out 2019 às 23:54)

Mais um dilúvio a caminho no sábado..
Espero que sobre alguma para os meses de fevereiro e março! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2019 às 00:19)

Que confusão autêntica nos modelos, ainda há muita incerteza nas previsões, principalmente em relação ao estado do tempo da próxima semana, tudo vai depender do posicionamento  da cut-off,  espero que traga muita chuva para todo o país a ver vamos.
Para sábado pelo menos a chuva já está garantida vai chover de norte a sul espero que o sul seja bem regado bem precisa.


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2019 às 00:48)

fogo esta saida do gfs quase me deu uma travadinha, mais um pouco nem chuva havia para o centro e sul, e mais uma vez a subir o país para o norte, gfs erra desta vez por favor, não dês só chuva para o norte


----------



## Açor (18 Out 2019 às 10:18)

António josé Sales disse:


> Nunca digas nunca por vezes a meteorologia surpreende-nos, os dois principais  modelos estão em consenso e não falta assim tanto tempo, como é óbvio essa chuva ainda está um pouco longe de estar garantida teremos de esperar as próximas actualizações, essa sinóptica   seria muito favorável para a região sul.


Não deveria ser difícil. 
Aliás, deveria até ser o esperado nesta altura do ano uma vez que há maior variabilidade atmosférica. 
Só não percebo porque é que de há décadas para cá a alta tem estado tão desenvolvida para norte quando o normal nesta altura do ano seria começar a se deslocar mais para sul. 
Dependendo da instabilidade normal associada às estações de transição, fico com ideia que o anticiclone já não se comporta como antigamente.. Parece que assumiu uma posição cada vez mais estática. 
Sinais dos tempos...!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2019 às 18:58)

Avisos amarelos para precipitação forte de Santarém até ao distrito do Porto e de vento forte de Lisboa a Coimbra.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2019 às 19:03)

Açor disse:


> Não deveria ser difícil.
> Aliás, deveria até ser o esperado nesta altura do ano uma vez que há maior variabilidade atmosférica.
> Só não percebo porque é que de há décadas para cá a alta tem estado tão desenvolvida para norte quando o normal nesta altura do ano seria começar a se deslocar mais para sul.
> Dependendo da instabilidade normal associada às estações de transição, fico com ideia que o anticiclone já não se comporta como antigamente.. Parece que assumiu uma posição cada vez mais estática.
> Sinais dos tempos...!



Para mim este comportamento atípico do anticiclone está sem sombra de dúvida relacionado com as alterações climáticas!!!!!!


----------



## Agri (18 Out 2019 às 19:48)

Boas... é mais do mesmo, chuva a Norte...


----------



## Açor (18 Out 2019 às 20:13)

António josé Sales disse:


> Para mim este comportamento atípico do anticiclone está sem sombra de dúvida relacionado com as alterações climáticas!!!!!!



Será que as alterações climáticas por si só conseguem explicar a posição anormal no anticiclone?
Ou será que estamos apenas vivenciando um ciclo?
O que é certo é que já não há estações definidas, e as pessoas já se habituaram a este padrão...
Relembro com nostalgia os bons temporais de infância dos anos 70 e 80 onde tudo vinha no seu tempo certo...! 
Meus avós são dos inícios do século XX e diziam me que os temporais de antigamente até faziam inveja aos de hoje. 
Sim, porque segundo relatos da época, era bastante mais frequente chover, trovejar, ventar, (e até nevar) com muito mais frequência que hoje.
Where did the time go...?!


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2019 às 20:28)

Açor disse:


> Será que as alterações climáticas por si só conseguem explicar a posição anormal no anticiclone?
> Ou será que estamos apenas vivenciando um ciclo?
> O que é certo é que já não há estações definidas, e as pessoas já se habituaram a este padrão...
> Relembro com nostalgia os bons temporais de infância dos anos 70 e 80 onde tudo vinha no seu tempo certo...!
> ...



Pois isso eu não sei, mas é inegável que temos com muita frequência o anticiclone muito fortalecido e muito tempo estacionário a fazer bloqueio ás frentes que tentam cá chegar.


----------



## Açor (18 Out 2019 às 20:59)

Enfim, tudo mudou...! Nem o clima é mais o mesmo, tanto aí como por aqui... !
E quem o vivenciou já não está cá para contar, por isso que muitos nativos hoje têm a memória curta, exactamente por já estarem habituados ao actual padrão climático. Eu pessoalmente acredito em ciclos climáticos, até porque o clima nunca é estático.
No caso de um Furacão ou de uma tempestade qualquer, por exemplo, a população portuguesa do século XXI  não sabe onde se dirigir em caso de evacuação, ou onde passar a noite ou ir buscar mantimentos em caso de enxurradas, exactamente porque em Portugal não há nenhuma cultura de protecção civil. Há sempre a esperança  que tudo passa sempre ao lado e as desgraças só acontecem nas Caraíbas e aos outros!
Enfim, é o que há por aqui.
Esperemos por melhores dias!


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2019 às 00:49)

Para mim que vivi como criança uma parte dos anos 80 e depois os 90, parece-me dar a sensação de que agora está tudo muito mais estável em termos meteorológicos nos meses de Outono/Inverno e Primavera. 

Claramente desapareceram parte dos temporais, trovoadas, vagas de frio (à seria!), vendavais, cheias do Tejo... Pode ser so a minha precessão,aceito. Mas, ainda há dias confirmava com a minha mãe que o gelo na Serra de Montejunto hoje em dia já não se forma, quando eu era pequeno íamos lá acima ver o gelo e sentir o frio, hoje em dia é impensável ..chegamos lá em cima num dia de Janeiro e está mais ameno lá na Serra do que cá em baixo. 



Açor disse:


> Enfim, tudo mudou...! Nem o clima é mais o mesmo, tanto aí como por aqui... !
> E quem o vivenciou já não está cá para contar, por isso que muitos nativos hoje têm a memória curta, exactamente por já estarem habituados ao actual padrão climático. Eu pessoalmente acredito em ciclos climáticos, até porque o clima nunca é estático.
> No caso de um Furacão ou de uma tempestade qualquer, por exemplo, a população portuguesa do século XXI  não sabe onde se dirigir em caso de evacuação, ou onde passar a noite ou ir buscar mantimentos em caso de enxurradas, exactamente porque em Portugal não há nenhuma cultura de protecção civil. Há sempre a esperança  que tudo passa sempre ao lado e as desgraças só acontecem nas Caraíbas e aos outros!
> Enfim, é o que há por aqui.
> Esperemos por melhores dias!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2019 às 01:14)

jamestorm disse:


> Para mim que vivi como criança uma parte dos anos 80 e depois os 90, parece-me dar a sensação de que agora está tudo muito mais estável em termos meteorológicos nos meses de Outono/Inverno e Primavera.
> 
> Claramente desapareceram parte dos temporais, trovoadas, vagas de frio (à seria!), vendavais, cheias do Tejo... Pode ser so a minha precessão,aceito. Mas, ainda há dias confirmava com a minha mãe que o gelo na Serra de Montejunto hoje em dia já não se forma, quando eu era pequeno íamos lá acima ver o gelo e sentir o frio, hoje em dia é impensável ..chegamos lá em cima num dia de Janeiro e está mais ameno lá na Serra do que cá em baixo.


Não é preciso recuar tanto tempo pra chegar à conclusão de como isto está diferente e não é por acaso que digo aquilo que digo, por vezes.
Tenho 19 anos e ainda presenciei anos bastante chuvosos, em que o Rio Caia tinha cheias constantes ao longo do Outono/Inverno. A Barragem do Caia não foi construída por acaso...
E agora?! O que se pode dizer? Tirando Março de 2018, não chove nada de jeito há quase 5 anos no Sul. As grandes diferenças entre o Norte e o Sul sempre existiram, mas agora são cada vez mais constantes. Neste momento, e mais uma vez, acumulados mensais superiores a 100mm no extremo Noroeste e inferiores a 10 em muitos locais do Sul. Lá aparecem situações favoráveis para a Região, mas acaba sempre por ir parar tudo ao mesmo sítio. A saída das 18z do GFS mostra até às 384h, 300mm no Minho e 15mm no sudeste alentejano... 
Penso que existem mais que evidências de como o comportamento do anticiclone está diferente e já não desce em latitude tão facilmente, como antes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2019 às 01:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Quase 300 mm para o Minho... Menos de 10mm para o sotavento. De qualquer maneira, já ia melhorar a seca da bacia do Tejo.


Este mapa faz-me lembrar o ano hidrológico 2015-2016, em que tivemos imensa chuva no Minho de janeiro a março e praticamente 0 mm no Algarve. Tínhamos chuva extrema no Gerês e seca severa no Algarve, em março.  

Comparação: 

Fevereiro de 2016




Vejam as semelhanças entre este mapa e o modelado até dia 3.


----------



## Gates (19 Out 2019 às 09:57)

Hoje prevê-se a que a chuva seja democrática, vai ser para todos. Vamos ver se se concretiza


----------



## trovoadas (19 Out 2019 às 10:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Não é preciso recuar tanto tempo pra chegar à conclusão de como isto está diferente e não é por acaso que digo aquilo que digo, por vezes.
> Tenho 19 anos e ainda presenciei anos bastante chuvosos, em que o Rio Caia tinha cheias constantes ao longo do Outono/Inverno. A Barragem do Caia não foi construída por acaso...
> E agora?! O que se pode dizer? Tirando Março de 2018, não chove nada de jeito há quase 5 anos no Sul. As grandes diferenças entre o Norte e o Sul sempre existiram, mas agora são cada vez mais constantes. Neste momento, e mais uma vez, acumulados mensais superiores a 100mm no extremo Noroeste e inferiores a 10 em muitos locais do Sul. Lá aparecem situações favoráveis para a Região, mas acaba sempre por ir parar tudo ao mesmo sítio. A saída das 18z do GFS mostra até às 384h, 300mm no Minho e 15mm no sudeste alentejano...
> Penso que existem mais que evidências de como o comportamento do anticiclone está diferente e já não desce em latitude tão facilmente, como antes.


Pois o último ano ou anos de jeito pelo Alentejo foram 2010/2011, daqui a pouco à uma década! O Algarve tem tido algumas exepções aqui e ali o que tem permitido disfarçar o problema.( A orografia das serras também ajuda um pouco).
Muita gente inclusive aqui no fórum gosta/gostam de enfatizar os períodos mais chuvosos que têm havido como se resolvessem o problema... Bom têm sido a salvação! Isso sim, no monento...
Neste momento se acabássemos o próximo ano com precipitações no geral acima dos 500l talvez se pudesse dizer que estaríamos numa mudança de ciclo ou talvez num alívio. Vamos aguardar pelo desenrolar sendo que o padrão atual do AA indica-nos que temos de racionar muito bem a água disponível e mudar paradigmas e não esperar por milagres!


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Out 2019 às 21:15)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> A chuva por aqui foi pouca pensei que tivesse durado menos..  Caíram cerca de 15 mm juntando aos cerca de 5 mm do outro dia são cerca de 20 mm acumulados, e posso dar me por felizardo pois noutros sítios nem isso choveu.
> Somando tudo creio que temos uns 10 mm acumulados no barlavento e sotavento com algumas excepções pontuais.
> No resto do Alentejo passa se o mesmo.
> ...



Esperemos que a depressão ganhe a batalha, mas ainda falta algum tempo ainda está tudo muito indefinido.


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2019 às 21:27)

A malta está a depositar as esperanças na última semana de Outubro...






Tendo em conta o previsto, basta que a região depressionária fique um pouco mais a oeste para desaparecer (quase) tudo da saída operacional.






O _ensemble_ do GFS (GEFS) habitualmente tem muito menos dispersão que o _ensemble_ do IFS (EPS). Para previsões mais distantes, às vezes é melhor olhar para este.

Em suma, não fiquem surpreendidos se houver grande variabilidade nas previsões. É o que acontece quando se está nas, vá, 'fronteiras' de um qualquer evento.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2019 às 01:45)

joralentejano disse:


> E agora?! O que se pode dizer? Tirando Março de 2018, não chove nada de jeito há quase 5 anos no Sul. As grandes diferenças entre o Norte e o Sul sempre existiram, mas agora são cada vez mais constantes. Neste momento, e mais uma vez, acumulados mensais superiores a 100mm no extremo Noroeste e inferiores a 10 em muitos locais do Sul. Lá aparecem situações favoráveis para a Região, mas acaba sempre por ir parar tudo ao mesmo sítio. A saída das 18z do GFS mostra até às 384h, 300mm no Minho e 15mm no sudeste alentejano...


Abril e junho de 2018, março de 2017, maio de 2016 (o maio mais chuvoso de sempre em Faro!), outubro de 2015 e novembro de 2014 (também este excecionalmente chuvoso no sul). Não nego que tem havido muitos meses com o padrão de "chuvoso a norte, seco a sul", especialmente em 2019, mas não exageremos...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2019 às 02:12)

N_Fig disse:


> Abril e junho de 2018, março de 2017, maio de 2016 (o maio mais chuvoso de sempre em Faro!), outubro de 2015 e novembro de 2014 (também este excecionalmente chuvoso no sul). Não nego que tem havido muitos meses com o padrão de "chuvoso a norte, seco a sul", especialmente em 2019, mas não exageremos...


Quando falei nisso, referia-me a invernos chuvosos que traziam muita água ao Sul, durante praticamente todos os meses. Falei em Março de 2018, porque apesar de ter sido apenas um mês, trouxe um padrão que em anos anteriores era até comum de acontecer, sendo que em pouco tempo houve várias cheias que normalizaram a situação hidrológica.
O outono de 2014 foi bastante chuvoso, mas seguiu-se de um inverno bem seco onde o Anticiclone chegou a atingir uma pressão de 1050 sobre a península. Em 2016, o inverno foi resumido a grandes assimetrias na precipitação (basta recuar uns posts), mas a primavera (especialmente Abril e Maio) acabou por ser instável cuja precipitação foi mais democrática.
Em 2017, o inverno foi algo seco, mas não foi dos piores, sendo que a situação de seca acabou por se tornar histórica devido ao seu prolongamento até ao final de fevereiro de 2018.
Ao longo destes quase 5 anos, houve alguns meses chuvosos, é verdade (mal de nós se não). No entanto, principalmente mais para Sul, não há um inverno decente do início ao fim há bastante tempo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Out 2019 às 02:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Não é preciso recuar tanto tempo pra chegar à conclusão de como isto está diferente e não é por acaso que digo aquilo que digo, por vezes.
> Tenho 19 anos e ainda presenciei anos bastante chuvosos, em que o Rio Caia tinha cheias constantes ao longo do Outono/Inverno. A Barragem do Caia não foi construída por acaso...
> E agora?! O que se pode dizer? Tirando Março de 2018, não chove nada de jeito há quase 5 anos no Sul. As grandes diferenças entre o Norte e o Sul sempre existiram, mas agora são cada vez mais constantes. Neste momento, e mais uma vez, acumulados mensais superiores a 100mm no extremo Noroeste e inferiores a 10 em muitos locais do Sul. Lá aparecem situações favoráveis para a Região, mas acaba sempre por ir parar tudo ao mesmo sítio. A saída das 18z do GFS mostra até às 384h, 300mm no Minho e 15mm no sudeste alentejano...
> Penso que existem mais que evidências de como o comportamento do anticiclone está diferente e já não desce em latitude tão facilmente, como antes.


Tens 19 anos... O clima de uma região ou de um local é caracterizado pela média de 30 anos... Esses 30 anos são complicados numa Normal Climatológica. 
Ou seja, obviamente que dos 19 anos que tens tens lembrança de anos mais húmidos e outros mais secos, uns mais quentes e outros mais frios. Mas ainda te faltam 11 anos de idade para que tenhas a Normal da tua época de existência. (Eu tenho 29 anos, também ainda não posso ter memória total de clima para poder dizer que o clima está diferente). 

Quero com isto dizer para terem calma e não entraram em exageros.. pois o clima até pode estar diferente.. mas não é essa diferença toda que falas. 
Oscilações climáticas de anos para ano ou em conjunto de anos são normais.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2019 às 02:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Quando falei nisso, referia-me a invernos chuvosos que traziam muita água ao Sul, durante praticamente todos os meses. Falei em Março de 2018, porque apesar de ter sido apenas um mês, trouxe um padrão que em anos anteriores era até comum de acontecer, sendo que em pouco tempo houve várias cheias que normalizaram a situação hidrológica.
> O outono de 2014 foi bastante chuvoso, mas seguiu-se de um inverno bem seco onde o Anticiclone chegou a atingir uma pressão de 1050 sobre a península. Em 2016, o inverno foi resumido a grandes assimetrias na precipitação (basta recuar uns posts), mas a primavera (especialmente Abril e Maio) acabou por ser instável cuja precipitação foi mais democrática.
> Em 2017, o inverno foi algo seco, mas não foi dos piores, sendo que a situação de seca acabou por se tornar histórica devido ao seu prolongamento até ao final de fevereiro de 2018.
> Ao longo destes quase 5 anos, houve alguns meses chuvosos, é verdade (mal de nós se não). No entanto, principalmente mais para Sul, não há um inverno decente do início ao fim há bastante tempo.


O inverno de 2014/15 foi seco em todo o lado, não só no sul, e o inverno de 2016/17 até foi relativamente normal a sul e bem mais seco a norte, enquanto os invernos de 2017/18 e 2018/19 tiveram o comportamento inverso, mas sem nenhuma diferença escandalosa. O inverno de 2015/16, esse sim, foi de uma enorme assimetria, não me esqueço daquelas chuvadas enormes no norte e no centro no começo de janeiro! O sul está prejudicado, mas eu vejo mais uma tendência geral de seca nos meses de inverno do que outra coisa...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2019 às 03:03)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Tens 19 anos... O clima de uma região ou de um local é caracterizado pela média de 30 anos... Esses 30 anos são complicados numa Normal Climatológica.
> Ou seja, obviamente que dos 19 anos que tens tens lembrança de anos mais húmidos e outros mais secos, uns mais quentes e outros mais frios. Mas ainda te faltam 11 anos de idade para que tenhas a Normal da tua época de existência. (Eu tenho 29 anos, também ainda não posso ter memória total de clima para poder dizer que o clima está diferente).
> 
> Quero com isto dizer para terem calma e não entraram em exageros.. pois o clima até pode estar diferente.. mas não é essa diferença toda que falas.
> Oscilações climáticas de anos para ano ou em conjunto de anos são normais.


Veremos o que acontece até lá então. Como se costuma dizer, um dia de cada vez e esperemos que, para o bem das regiões mais a Sul, haja mudança nos próximos tempos. 
Quanto ao facto do clima estar a mudar, penso que os gráficos de anomalia de temperatura e precipitação ao longo dos meses que o IPMA disponibiliza nos boletins, demonstram bem a frequência cada vez maior de anomalia positiva na temperatura e negativa na precipitação. 


N_Fig disse:


> O inverno de 2014/15 foi seco em todo o lado, não só no sul, e o inverno de 2016/17 até foi relativamente normal a sul e bem mais seco a norte, enquanto os invernos de 2017/18 e 2018/19 tiveram o comportamento inverso, mas sem nenhuma diferença escandalosa. O inverno de 2015/16, esse sim, foi de uma enorme assimetria, não me esqueço daquelas chuvadas enormes no norte e no centro no começo de janeiro! O sul está prejudicado, mas eu vejo mais uma tendência geral de seca nos meses de inverno do que outra coisa...


Eu sei que foi geral. Visto estarmos a falar principalmente da situação da região Sul, referi-o. 16-17 foi um inverno marcado por algumas cut-offs que duravam 2/3 dias e que favoreceram mais o Algarve (daí a situação das barragens por lá, não ter estado tão crítica nos últimos anos). Quanto ao resto, a situação do Sul é complicada e caso o inverno volte a ser seco, não sei a que ponto irá chegar. O Norte, sempre se vai safando melhor porque nas poucas vezes que o anticiclone deixa chegar alguma coisa ao continente, acaba por render bem como tem sido o caso destes últimos dias.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Out 2019 às 07:09)

Fogo tanta lenga lenga sem resultados práticos. Ainda estamos no início do ano hidrológico e não se sabe como será o resto do ano hidrológico. Agora vai se formar uma potente região de pressionar ia e não se sabe aínda que efeitos poderá ter, calor aqui ou chuva ou nada de nada.. Logo veremos.. 
Quanto ao Sul o que nos tem válido é as chuvas fora de época!


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Out 2019 às 12:31)

pelo ECMWF ja nao teremos chuva até ao final do mês... é mais do mesmo.. 1 dia de chuva 1 mes de sol


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2019 às 12:37)

E o GFS também não está melhor... para já apenas tem uma frente dia 28, suspeito que sejam as altas pressões a vencerem mas veremos.


----------



## Açor (20 Out 2019 às 12:56)

É incrível mas em qualquer lugar do planeta onde haja o raio de uma alta pressão semi permanente qualquer, estamos sempre condenados a ver passar tudo ao lado...!
Caem logo por terra todas as esperanças de alguma mudança de padrão atmosférico.
E já vai com muita sorte se chegar à Madeira vinda dos Açores.. .
Ou será que o triângulo Açores, Madeira e Portugal é um caso especial em comparação com o resto do globo?
O que eu vejo é que enquanto a crista a sul dos Açores não desarmar, podem crer que quase tudo vai ser empurrado para norte. 
O anticiclone não desiste nunca...!
Enfim amigos, se as próximas saídas não se alterarem, restam as cartas para a posteridade do que poderia ser um bom evento de inícios de Outono...


----------



## rfilipeg (20 Out 2019 às 13:02)

Para já para o Norte e Centro, o que choveu chega e bem foi muita água e já há choros do pessoal do norte e centro que não vai chover. É preciso calma a água faz falta é no Sul do país. Aqui no norte, já chega destas águas que caíram nesta última semana. Venha sol e chuva para o Sul.
Não sou muito fanático de chuvinha, prefiro as ciclogeneses explosivas, mas na falta disso, que venha a chuvinha mas para o Sul do país, que faz mesmo muita falta. Tive oportunidade de ver alguma barragens no Alentejo, e estão muito muito abaixo do nível mesmo, e arrisco me a dizer, abaixo do nível mínimo.
Como é que em 800/900km de pais, temos diferenças abismais de clima.
Eu continuo com a minha tese de que a península Ibérica vai ser uma extensão do Saara, a nível de clima, nos próximos 80/100 anos.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Out 2019 às 13:15)

Tudo muito indefinido para o próximo fim de semana se por um lado o GFS está mais optimista o ECM nem por isso de qualquer forma ainda falta algum tempo não temos outro remédio se não esperar as próximas actualizações, pode ser que o ecm vá atrás do GFS.


----------



## Açor (20 Out 2019 às 13:17)

Também penso o mesmo, ainda que tudo seja cíclico, o destino da península ibérica nos próximos anos, e se a tendência continuar como está, aponta para  clima desértico com especial ênfase no sul.
Países do mediterrâneo Central e Oriental localizados à mesma latitude de Portugal e Espanha, até conseguem ver chover com mais facilidade que os próprios países ibéricos .
Tudo isto é devido à posição atípica que o anticiclone subtropical do Atlântico tem vindo a demonstrar nas últimas décadas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Out 2019 às 14:57)

rfilipeg disse:


> Para já para o Norte e Centro, o que choveu chega e bem foi muita água e já há choros do pessoal do norte e centro que não vai chover. É preciso calma a água faz falta é no Sul do país. Aqui no norte, já chega destas águas que caíram nesta última semana. Venha sol e chuva para o Sul.
> Não sou muito fanático de chuvinha, prefiro as ciclogeneses explosivas, mas na falta disso, que venha a chuvinha mas para o Sul do país, que faz mesmo muita falta. Tive oportunidade de ver alguma barragens no Alentejo, e estão muito muito abaixo do nível mesmo, e arrisco me a dizer, abaixo do nível mínimo.
> Como é que em 800/900km de pais, temos diferenças abismais de clima.
> Eu continuo com a minha tese de que a península Ibérica vai ser uma extensão do Saara, a nível de clima, nos próximos 80/100 anos.


Deixem o ano hídrico fluir... Começou há 20 dias..


----------



## trovoadas (20 Out 2019 às 15:07)

Vamos ver como se comporta o final do mês... A continuar assim grande parte do Sul passará a seca extrema. Essa é que é a realidade!
O centro e o interior Norte ainda tem alguma margem de manobra e o litoral Norte está completamente fora deste campeonato.


----------



## Tonton (20 Out 2019 às 16:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Hoje um dia bem melhor em relação ao temporal de ontem que infelizmente causou muitos estragos...
> 15°c
> 
> Espero sinceramente que o bom tempo se prolongue umas semanas!
> ...



O "bom tempo" para algumas pessoas, é tempo da época, chuvinha... 
Estamos em pleno Outono e umas semanas de "bom tempo" de sol não é mesmo nada "normal".


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Out 2019 às 17:10)

E pronto, voltou o drama! 
Os modelos nem a 72 horas prevêem bem, quanto mais a 1 semana!  

Lembram-se daquela frente que passou no domingo, dia 13? 3 dias antes, ainda havia grande incerteza em relação à passagem desta. No dia a seguir, a sua passagem já seria certeira.  

No próximo fim de semana tenho o pressentimento de que possa chover algo. Pode não acontecer, mas a situação está muito favorável para a ocorrência de depressões neste momento. 

Veremos o que acontece, porque eu não sou daquelas pessoas que acha que está tudo perdido.


----------



## Agri (20 Out 2019 às 18:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> E o GFS também não está melhor... para já apenas tem uma frente dia 28, suspeito que sejam as altas pressões a vencerem mas veremos.


Alguns ainda acreditam que o padrão vai mudar, loll.
Por mais que custe a aceitar, o AA vai regressar e teremos uma "frentesita", lá p


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (20 Out 2019 às 21:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Veremos o que acontece até lá então. Como se costuma dizer, um dia de cada vez e esperemos que, para o bem das regiões mais a Sul, haja mudança nos próximos tempos.
> Quanto ao facto do clima estar a mudar, penso que os gráficos de anomalia de temperatura e precipitação ao longo dos meses que o IPMA disponibiliza nos boletins, demonstram bem a frequência cada vez maior de anomalia positiva na temperatura e negativa na precipitação.
> 
> Eu sei que foi geral. Visto estarmos a falar principalmente da situação da região Sul, referi-o. 16-17 foi um inverno marcado por algumas cut-offs que duravam 2/3 dias e que favoreceram mais o Algarve (daí a situação das barragens por lá, não ter estado tão crítica nos últimos anos). Quanto ao resto, a situação do Sul é complicada e caso o inverno volte a ser seco, não sei a que ponto irá chegar. O Norte, sempre se vai safando melhor porque nas poucas vezes que o anticiclone deixa chegar alguma coisa ao continente, acaba por render bem como tem sido o caso destes últimos dias.


Bem, se servir de consolação a alguém, nasci nos idos de 1969. Fazendo as contas, tenho 50 anos e desde os 16 que faço registos. Considerando os ciclos de 30 anos, já dei a volta a um e preparo-me dentro de dez aninhos para dar mais uma volta. Posso assegurar que, de facto, o padrão climático mudou. Mesmo os anos que se aproximam mais das médias, pouco se comparam com os registos de há 30, 35 anos. Não quero alimentar discussões, apenas deixo este contributo de alguém que já viveu e registou muitos Outonos e Invernos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2019 às 21:48)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Bem, se servir de consolação a alguém, nasci nos idos de 1969. Fazendo as contas, tenho 50 anos e desde os 16 que faço registos. Considerando os ciclos de 30 anos, já dei a volta a um e preparo-me dentro de dez aninhos para dar mais uma volta. Posso assegurar que, de facto, o padrão climático mudou. Mesmo os anos que se aproximam mais das médias, pouco se comparam com os registos de há 30, 35 anos. Não quero alimentar discussões, apenas deixo este contributo de alguém que já viveu e registou muitos Outonos e Invernos.



Eu tenho metade da tua idade, e já noto bem essas diferenças, principalmente ao nível dos invernos não serem nem de perto nem de longe chuvosos, como eram há 1 ou 2 décadas.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (20 Out 2019 às 22:06)

Sim. Aliás nos 30 anos que cobrem o ciclo, são feitas avaliações periódicas e, naturalmente, não se está a aguardar que passem as três décadas para comparar diferentes períodos e o comportamento climático que aí se verifica. Por exemplo, os meses de março e abril e setembro e outubro mais secos e quentes - particularmente no sul - são notórios nos últimos anos. Agora, se se pode acomodar esta verificação num quadro mais geral e torná-lo como normal climatológica, teremos de aguardar. Mas, de facto, isto acontece e não é alarmismo, é uma constatação apoiada em dados.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Out 2019 às 00:48)

Fogo... Tanta choradeira que por aqui anda...
O que querem chuvas torrenciais já nesta altura do ano...
É o mês ainda Esta longe de acabar quanto mais Novembro!


----------



## jamestorm (21 Out 2019 às 02:02)

A mim continua-me a espantar o tanto que chove a mais no Norte, a pouco mais de 200ks de onde eu vivo. Grande assimetria Norte/ Sul quanto à precipitação nas ultimas semanas, bem sei que o país varia alguns graus em latitude, mas ainda assim não deixa de espantar num país pequeno.

Vamos todos esperar que o padrão mude, para começar já tivemos umas boas regas.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Out 2019 às 12:30)

Pela minha zona não deu rega nenhuma... Não passou um palmo mesmo em terreno lavrado/mexido imaginem onde está duro! Os próximos dias vão secar tudo novamente. Chuva só para a próxima semana... Talvez...


----------



## Açor (21 Out 2019 às 17:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Pela minha zona não deu rega nenhuma... Não passou um palmo mesmo em terreno lavrado/mexido imaginem onde está duro! Os próximos dias vão secar tudo novamente. Chuva só para a próxima semana... Talvez...



Como é horrível viver à sombra de uma alta pressão hoje, no século XXI...
Resta saber se todos os países ou ilhas às latitudes dos anticiclones mundiais têm como denominador comum a mesma situação que aqui se passa, ou se este fenómeno é apenas exclusivo desta zona do planeta..É porque tenho consultado outros grandes anticiclones,  e dá a ligeira impressão que são mais voláteis que o anticiclone subtropical do Atlântico.
Enfim, é aguentar com isto...!


----------



## meteo (21 Out 2019 às 17:11)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Fogo... Tanta choradeira que por aqui anda...
> O que querem chuvas torrenciais já nesta altura do ano...
> É o mês ainda Esta longe de acabar quanto mais Novembro!



Olhando para os últimos comentários, é uma discussão geral sobre o que se tem visto nos últimos anos, e não apenas sobre este Outubro em específico.

E também me parece claro. Principalmente Outubro, a ser muitíssimo mais quente que nas décadas anteriores, se fizermos uma média dos últimos 10 anos e compararmos com a média 1970-2000 ou 1960-1990.
Precipitação no Sul também tem sido bem abaixo da média. Então se olharmos só para o Inverno, tem sido claríssimo.


----------



## Agri (21 Out 2019 às 18:19)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Fogo... Tanta choradeira que por aqui anda...
> O que querem chuvas torrenciais já nesta altura do ano...
> É o mês ainda Esta longe de acabar quanto mais Novembro!


Deves viver num Centro urbano... provavelmente nunca pegaste numa enxada na vida, se pegasses vias logo se a seca terminou, sim, porque não é com 15 ou 20mm por mês que a seca se resolve, ainda para mais o GFS já retirou a chuva toda.
Vejo é o agravamento da seca, no sul este mês e as perspetivas de chuva são fracas, mas como vives na cidade, não tens noção de nada.


----------



## Açor (21 Out 2019 às 18:33)

Agri disse:


> Deves viver num Centro urbano... provavelmente nunca pegaste numa enxada na vida, se pegasses vias logo se a seca terminou, sim, porque não é com 15 ou 20mm por mês que a seca se resolve, ainda para mais o GFS já retirou a chuva toda.
> Vejo é o agravamento da seca, no sul este mês e as perspetivas de chuva são fracas, mas como vives na cidade, não tens noção de nada.



Infelizmente ainda há muita gente que pensa que os ovos, o leite e a carne nascem perfilados nas prateleiras das superfícies comerciais...
Um dia quando o consumismo desenfreado tiver os seus dias terminados, pago pra ver como é que alguns vão se virar.
Vão viver do ar, quem sabe...
Realmente só quem trabalha na agricultura é que tem a noção, é um facto!


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2019 às 18:39)

meteo disse:


> Olhando para os últimos comentários, é uma discussão geral sobre o que se tem visto nos últimos anos, e não apenas sobre este Outubro em específico.
> 
> E também me parece claro. Principalmente Outubro, a ser muitíssimo mais quente que nas décadas anteriores, se fizermos uma média dos últimos 10 anos e compararmos com a média 1970-2000 ou 1960-1990.
> Precipitação no Sul também tem sido bem abaixo da média. Então se olharmos só para o Inverno, tem sido claríssimo.


Em relação aos outubros, sim, tem sido claríssima a subida de temperatura, o último outubro frio foi em 2010 e apenas o de 2003 foi frio também neste século, todos os outros foram normais ou (muito) quentes, sendo que já batemos o recorde de outubro mais quente 3 vezes desde 2011!!!
Em relação à distribuição territorial, abstenho-me de comentar. Na primavera de 2011 também estava a começar a pensar que só no sul/centro-sul é que chovia alguma coisa, tendo em conta a distribuição de chuva que estava constantemente a prejudicar o norte/centro-norte, e olhem como as coisas mudaram...


----------



## meteo (21 Out 2019 às 19:50)

N_Fig disse:


> Em relação aos outubros, sim, tem sido claríssima a subida de temperatura, o último outubro frio foi em 2010 e apenas o de 2003 foi frio também neste século, todos os outros foram normais ou (muito) quentes, sendo que já batemos o recorde de outubro mais quente 3 vezes desde 2011!!!
> Em relação à distribuição territorial, abstenho-me de comentar. Na primavera de 2011 também estava a começar a pensar que só no sul/centro-sul é que chovia alguma coisa, tendo em conta a distribuição de chuva que estava constantemente a prejudicar o norte/centro-norte, e olhem como as coisas mudaram...



Claro que Março de 2018 foi excelente no Sul, ou nessa primavera de 2011, mas a partir daí têm sido períodos isolados num deserto de precipitação.
Se vires bem nos mapas das anomalias da precipitação (dados IPMA), ves pouquíssimos meses com anomalia positiva no Sul na precipitação nos últimos anos, principalmente nos meses dez-jan-fev, que são meses muito importantes em Portugal no que a precipitação diz respeito. Muitos desses meses de precipitação muito abaixo da média no Sul, tem precipitação acima da média no Norte do país.

Os poucos meses com precipitação acima da média no Sul não compensam, nem perto, os meses com anomalia negativa.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2019 às 20:05)

meteo disse:


> Claro que Março de 2018 foi excelente no Sul, ou nessa primavera de 2011, mas a partir daí têm sido períodos isolados num deserto de precipitação.
> Se vires bem nos mapas das anomalias da precipitação (dados IPMA), ves pouquíssimos meses com anomalia positiva no Sul na precipitação nos últimos anos, principalmente nos meses dez-jan-fev, que são meses muito importantes em Portugal no que a precipitação diz respeito. Muitos desses meses de precipitação muito abaixo da média no Sul, tem precipitação acima da média no Norte do país.
> 
> Os poucos meses com precipitação acima da média no Sul não compensam, nem perto, os meses com anomalia negativa.


Não foi só março de 2018, esse foi um exemplo extremo e que nem prova que o sul foi "beneficiado" porque foi ensopado em todo o país. Mas desde essa primavera em que eu (e não só eu) pensavam que o sul passaria a ser muito mais beneficiado pela chuva que o norte, já houve bastantes meses chuvosos pelo sul, alguns dos quais bem mais chuvosos a sul que a norte (como novembro de 2012, abril de 2014, maio de 2016 ou março de 2017). Em relação aos invernos não vou negar que em geral o sul tem perdido bastante (mas o norte também perde, só que menos), mas até estava a compensar parcialmente nas outras estações. "Só" neste último ano e pouco é que a secura tem sido quase total no sul


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2019 às 21:14)

Para os Açores, felizmente deverão haver diversas intrusões de ar seco para reduzir os acumulados. Ainda assim, haverão muitos dias de precipitação.

Se a próxima depressão ficasse ligeiramente mais a sul e semi-estacionária, até que se poderia recear um ciclone (sub-)tropical. Como isso não deve acontecer, é um falso alarme.







Cenário desanimador para o continente. Desta vez foi imprudente depositar as esperanças no GFS (abordei anteriormente isto).

Com alguma 'sorte' o princípio de Novembro trará um padrão mais favorável.


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2019 às 21:32)

Depressão pouco habitual por estas andanças, especialmente tendo em conta o cavamento previsto...







Este ciclone é mais complexo que outros já que haverão múltiplos núcleos secundários dentro da região depressionária, vá, 'global'.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Out 2019 às 23:26)

meteo disse:


> Claro que Março de 2018 foi excelente no Sul, ou nessa primavera de 2011, mas a partir daí têm sido períodos isolados num deserto de precipitação.
> Se vires bem nos mapas das anomalias da precipitação (dados IPMA), ves pouquíssimos meses com anomalia positiva no Sul na precipitação nos últimos anos, principalmente nos meses dez-jan-fev, que são meses muito importantes em Portugal no que a precipitação diz respeito. Muitos desses meses de precipitação muito abaixo da média no Sul, tem precipitação acima da média no Norte do país.
> 
> Os poucos meses com precipitação acima da média no Sul não compensam, nem perto, os meses com anomalia negativa.





N_Fig disse:


> Não foi só março de 2018, esse foi um exemplo extremo e que nem prova que o sul foi "beneficiado" porque foi ensopado em todo o país. Mas desde essa primavera em que eu (e não só eu) pensavam que o sul passaria a ser muito mais beneficiado pela chuva que o norte, já houve bastantes meses chuvosos pelo sul, alguns dos quais bem mais chuvosos a sul que a norte (como novembro de 2012, abril de 2014, maio de 2016 ou março de 2017). Em relação aos invernos não vou negar que em geral o sul tem perdido bastante (mas o norte também perde, só que menos), mas até estava a compensar parcialmente nas outras estações. "Só" neste último ano e pouco é que a secura tem sido quase total no sul



De junho de 2011 a setembro de 2019, posso contar pelos dedos os meses que foram abaixo do normal no Algarve.
Vou dar um exemplo de uma cidade: Vila Real de Santo António. 

Vendo os meses com anomalias positivas, temos esta lista de 22 em 91 meses.

2011 (2° semestre) - 1 mês

Agosto: 290% do valor normal
2012 - 3 meses

Março: 128% do valor normal
Outubro: 112% do valor normal
Novembro: 223% do valor normal
2013 - 2 meses

Março: 342% do valor normal
Setembro: 127% do valor normal
2014 - 5 meses

Abril - 121% do valor normal
Julho - 152% do valor normal
Setembro - 154% do valor normal
Outubro - 118% do valor normal
Novembro - 167% do valor normal
2015 - 1 mês

Outubro - 172% do valor normal
2016 - 2 meses

Maio - 283% do valor normal
Outubro - 126% do valor normal
2017 - 3 meses

Fevereiro - 267% do valor normal
Março - 146% do valor normal
Agosto - 159% do valor normal
2018 - 5 meses

Março - 362% do valor normal
Abril - 148% do valor normal
Junho - 256% do valor normal
Outubro - 170% do valor normal
Novembro - 121% do valor normal
2019 - 0 meses

Ou seja, apenas 24% dos meses desde 2011 tiveram anomalia positiva da precipitação.

Curiosamente, tem havido uma sequência do número de meses chuvosos entre 2011 e 2018. 1-3-2-5-1-2-3-5(...), no entanto, até agora, 2019 não está a cumprir a sequência. 

Brincadeiras à parte, é preciso um inverno como o de 2009/2010 ou um março de 2013 novamente, porque necessitamos desesperadamente de água!


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2019 às 23:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> De junho de 2011 a setembro de 2019, posso contar pelos dedos os meses que foram abaixo do normal no Algarve.
> Vou dar um exemplo de uma cidade: Vila Real de Santo António.
> 
> Vendo os meses com anomalias positivas, temos esta lista de 22 em 91 meses.
> ...


Esses dados parecem-me corretos olhando para os mapas (onde é que os arranjaste já agora?), mas VRSA não representa o sul todo, aliás nos meses de passagem de consecutivas superfícies frontais é possível o mês ser chuvoso no sul em geral mas não lá. Se vires os mesmos dados para Sagres (só um exemplo), penso que o cenário será melhor
Editado: Fui ver os mapas e em Sagres dá 30 meses em 91, apesar de serem mais, não é uma diferença tão significativa como pensava que fosse


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Out 2019 às 23:50)

N_Fig disse:


> Esses dados parecem-me corretos olhando para os mapas (onde é que os arranjaste já agora?), mas VRSA não representa o sul todo, aliás nos meses de passagem de consecutivas superfícies frontais é possível o mês ser chuvoso no sul em geral mas não lá. Se vires os mesmos dados para Sagres (só um exemplo), penso que o cenário será melhor
> Editado: Fui ver os mapas e em Sagres dá 30 meses em 91, apesar de serem mais, não é uma diferença tão significativa como pensava que fosse


Estes dados são estimativas minhas. Tive um curso de estatística durante alguns anos e, por isso, até consigo fazer boas estimativas que se aproximam (e bem) do valor correto. 

Tendo em consideração vários fatores, vejo os mapas do IPMA e visualizo linhas imaginárias de 1%. Através do mapa, consigo perceber onde é que há grandes contrastes ou menos contrastes ao nível da precipitação.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2019 às 23:54)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estes dados são estimativas minhas. Tive um curso de estatística durante alguns anos e, por isso, até consigo fazer boas estimativas que se aproximam (e bem) do valor correto.
> 
> Tendo em consideração vários fatores, vejo os mapas do IPMA e visualizo linhas imaginárias de 1%. Através do mapa, consigo perceber onde é que há grandes contrastes ou menos contrastes ao nível da precipitação.


Ah uau, como tinhas valores tão precisos pensei que tivesses mesmo calculado, eu tenho os valores normais 1971-00, não tenho é a maiorias dos dados mensais


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2019 às 14:41)

Já se formou a bolsa de ar frio/depressão nos níveis altos (ULL) ao largo nordeste canadiano. Vai mover-se lentamente para SE nas próximas 72/96h. Eventualmente aparecerá uma depressão à superfície.


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2019 às 14:51)

Mistela de chuva convectiva e estratiforme para os Açores. Ocasionalmente poderão haver acumulados horários mais elevados.

Lá para o fim-de-semana, com a passagem do núcleo depressionário propriamente dito, poderão haver condições convectivas mais relevantes. Outono é altura de trombas d'água. Dará para ver alguma?


----------



## meteo (22 Out 2019 às 18:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> De junho de 2011 a setembro de 2019, posso contar pelos dedos os meses que foram abaixo do normal no Algarve.
> Vou dar um exemplo de uma cidade: Vila Real de Santo António.
> 
> Vendo os meses com anomalias positivas, temos esta lista de 22 em 91 meses.
> ...



Bom trabalho. E analisando o período dezembro-fevereiro, só 1 mês teve precipitação acima da média! fevereiro de 2017. É um facto que mostra tudo.
É muito diferente ter precipitação acima da média em junho ou em dezembro, porque em dezembro as médias mensais são muito maiores. 
Arrisco dizer que olhando para as estações no baixo Alentejo (Ou até Alentejo central) seria bastante parecido aos números de meses acima da média que mostraste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2019 às 20:15)

Por exemplo, em Olhão tenho esta média dos últimos 12 anos:

Ano Hidrológico Média na precipitação Outubro de 2007/Setembro de 2019

Outubro: 61.0 mm (12 anos)

Novembro: 73.3 mm (12 anos)

Dezembro: 58.8 mm (12 anos)

Janeiro: 35.9 mm (12 anos)

Fevereiro: 51.3 mm (12 anos)

Março: 63.3 mm (12 anos)

Abril: 49.4 mm (12 anos)

Maio: 22.3 mm (12 anos)

Junho: 3.4 mm (12 anos)

Julho: 0.3 mm (12 anos)

Agosto: 0.4 mm (12 anos)

Setembro: 18.1 mm (12 anos)

Média anual dos últimos 12 anos: 437.5 mm 

Basta olhar, para chegar à conclusão, que a maior perda de precipitação é no Inverno principalmente em Dezembro, no Outono tem mantido e na Primavera até está acima da média.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Out 2019 às 22:24)

Boa noite pessoal
Tanto desespero com a chuva ou falta dela mas pararam assim de repente para analisar os dados deste mês?
É que assim como quem não quer a coisa a região do Minho é Douro já levam mais de 200 mm, a região centro com valores entre 40 a 60 mm, e a região sul com cerca de 20 a 30 mm. 
Por isso me pergunto... Qual o drama  ? 
Se olharem atentamente as previsões até final do mês podem observar que esta prevista a queda de alguma precipitação.. 
Mesmo para a região sul vai continuar a chover. 
Outubro estava previsto ser para alguns modelos extremamente seco à norte e noutros modelos extremamente chuvoso a sul. 
Na verdade nenhum modelo acertou. 
Porque acham que acertam nos próximos meses??


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2019 às 22:42)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal
> Tanto desespero com a chuva ou falta dela mas pararam assim de repente para analisar os dados deste mês?
> É que assim como quem não quer a coisa a região do Minho é Douro já levam mais de 200 mm, a região centro com valores entre 40 a 60 mm, e a região sul com cerca de 20 a 30 mm.
> Por isso me pergunto... Qual o drama  ?
> ...



Um pequeno exemplo do sítio onde vivo, este mês vou com 35 mm, contudo a barragem cá da zona continua a descer(valores históricos!) , pois a rede hidrográfica que alimenta está seca como tudo.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Out 2019 às 22:47)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal
> Tanto desespero com a chuva ou falta dela mas pararam assim de repente para analisar os dados deste mês?
> É que assim como quem não quer a coisa a região do Minho é Douro já levam mais de 200 mm, a região centro com valores entre 40 a 60 mm, e a região sul com cerca de 20 a 30 mm.
> Por isso me pergunto... Qual o drama  ?
> ...


Mas 20 a 30mm na região Sul enche barragens?
Enfim.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2019 às 22:48)

Isto das médias é tramado!
Então em regiões onde a precipitação é extremamente irregular...

Faro 
1973: 212,2mm.
1974: 266,5mm.
Desde então nunca mais voltou a ter dois anos consecutivos com 200 e tal mm. (Nos dias de hoje, com os campos de golfe e a rega intensiva, seria no mínimo uma catástrofe).
Na região sul, em _média_, 20 em cada 30 anos têm precipitação abaixo da média. Ou 9 em cada 12 meses... E basta um ano que se aproxime dos 1000mm acumulados, para puxar a média da região. Exemplo disso é o ano de 1989. 






Já agora, a normal 71-00 para Faro é 509,4mm. Mas a normal 31-60 era 452,6mm.

O inverso se passou no Noroeste:
Leonte (Gerês)
1941-70: 3524,4 mm.
1951-80: 3373,8mm
1961-90: 3103,3 mm
1971-00: 2862,0 mm


----------



## belem (22 Out 2019 às 23:04)

Chover para encher barragens, é algo que pode e deve levar algum tempo a acontecer...


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2019 às 23:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Um pequeno exemplo do sítio onde vivo, este mês vou com 35 mm, contudo a barragem cá da zona continua a descer(valores históricos!) , pois a rede hidrográfica que alimenta está seca como tudo.


Eu diria que... "contudo a barragem cá da zona continua a descer(valores históricos!) , _pois a gestão da mesma é desenfreada como tudo_."
São Pedro tem as costas largas, mas parece-me que o problema maior poderá ser a jusante das barragens, e não só a montante (escoamento). Ou as albufeiras estão vazias por evaporação? 

@jonas_87, a albufeira da Mula já esteve pior que isso.
Exemplo:
31/08/1999 cota: 0,39m.
30/09/2000 cota: 0,80m.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Out 2019 às 00:01)

meteo disse:


> Bom trabalho. E analisando o período dezembro-fevereiro, só 1 mês teve precipitação acima da média! fevereiro de 2017. É um facto que mostra tudo.
> É muito diferente ter precipitação acima da média em junho ou em dezembro, porque em dezembro as médias mensais são muito maiores.
> Arrisco dizer que olhando para as estações no baixo Alentejo (Ou até Alentejo central) seria bastante parecido aos números de meses acima da média que mostraste.



É infelizmente a verdade. A sul, o número de meses com temperaturas acima da média tem sido baixo nos últimos 8 anos. 
Felizmente, aqui na Charneca não estamos bem no Alentejo, e os meses têm muito mais chuva do que por lá. Para além disso, por aqui temos a sorte de termos uma grande bacia de águas subterrâneas que se acumulou há 5000 anos atrás, por cima de uma camada de argilas miocénicas. Ou seja, aqui não temos falta de água, mesmo em anos com pouca chuva (como este).


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2019 às 00:19)

AnDré disse:


> Eu diria que... "contudo a barragem cá da zona continua a descer(valores históricos!) , _pois a gestão da mesma é desenfreada como tudo_."
> São Pedro tem as costas largas, mas parece-me que o problema maior poderá ser a jusante das barragens, e não só a montante (escoamento). Ou as albufeiras estão vazias por evaporação?
> 
> @jonas_87, a albufeira da Mula já esteve pior que isso.
> ...



Então, fazem má gestão? Sempre a vi carregada de água...
Por aquilo que li a água da barragem representa uma percentagem irrelevante no consumo de água no concelho são cerca de 9% (juntando muitos pontos de captação de água espalhados pelo concelho). Esses valores que apresentas são verdadeiramente impressionantes...entretanto estou aguardar um email sobre o actual estado da barragem, depois partilharei por cá.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Out 2019 às 12:45)

Davidmpb disse:


> Os modelos já começaram a recuar, provavelmente nada disto irá acontecer...



E pior ainda , é que parece que a depressão irá trazer o Verão de S.Martinho atrás  Contudo ainda falta muito tempo, e alguma precipitação irá ocorrer , resta saber em que quantidade, e se apenas nos locais habituais


----------



## jamestorm (23 Out 2019 às 23:33)

nos últimos anos, Verão de S. Martinho é quase tão certo quanto o próprio Verão!


----------



## Marco pires (24 Out 2019 às 01:03)

jamestorm disse:


> nos últimos anos, Verão de S. Martinho é quase tão certo quanto o próprio Verão!



vou mais longe para dizer que o verão de S. Martinho é mais um prolongamento do longo verão que não chega a ter interrupção pelo outono dentro. 
vá lá que este mês até nem tem sido assim tão quente como os dos ultimos anos.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Out 2019 às 11:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E pior ainda , é que parece que a depressão irá trazer o Verão de S.Martinho atrás  Contudo ainda falta muito tempo, e alguma precipitação irá ocorrer , resta saber em que quantidade, e se apenas nos locais habituais


O Verão de S.Martinho nunca falha.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2019 às 13:27)

A seguir vem a estabilidade do Inverno...lá para Abril chove


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Out 2019 às 13:37)

Mas a descritiva do IPMA até está animadora para o sul. 
Veremos se será realmente assim ... É não se esqueça de dar as boas vindas ao São Martinho!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Out 2019 às 16:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Infelizmente não, vamos ter é verão de S.Martinho....


Não sei...
Pelo menos iremos ter chuva na próxima semana. Será pouca ou será muito, logo veremos.
No entanto, não nos podemos esquecer que o ECMWF previa na segunda semana do mês apenas 15 mm para a semana seguinte para aqui, mas na verdade foram 39,9 mm. O GFS, por sua vez, previa apenas 5 mm.


----------



## The Weatherman (24 Out 2019 às 17:19)

Pacientemente à espera que a chuva nos  surpreenda com uma passagem mais prolongada, sem excessos ou exageros. Estarei a pedir muito?


----------



## Norther (24 Out 2019 às 17:22)

Vai depender da depressão, quanto mais se chegar a nós mais chuva teremos, e á latitude que está prevista é bom para o sul.


----------



## Norther (24 Out 2019 às 17:29)

Mas a saída das 12z do GFS parece pior, afasta mais as depressões....


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2019 às 17:33)

Norther disse:


> Vai depender da depressão, quanto mais se chegar a nós mais chuva teremos, e á latitude que está prevista é bom para o sul.



Com um anticiclonede 1035/1040 perto da Islândia, seria uma depressão excelente se a dorsal não fizesse com que a mesma estacionasse a Oeste dos Açores. Aparentemente durante os próximos dias, o arquipélago vai ter imensa chuva e segundo a última saída do GFS, o continente leva com a Dorsal. É impressionante como este monstro não descola da Península, vá para onde for.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Out 2019 às 17:33)

The Weatherman disse:


> Pacientemente à espera que a chuva nos  surpreenda com uma passagem mais prolongada, sem excessos ou exageros. Estarei a pedir muito?


Acho que não teremos essa sorte.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Out 2019 às 17:55)

Ui saída mazinhas...assim não vamos lá. É preciso chuva a serio...chega de mitigar chuva. Cair tudo num dia ou dois tb não nos serve...antes chovia mais dias no ano. Os valores estão a ser feitos em muito poucos dias de chuva, é preocupante.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2019 às 18:12)

jamestorm disse:


> Ui saída mazinhas...assim não vamos lá. É preciso chuva a serio...chega de mitigar chuva. Cair tudo num dia ou dois tb não nos serve...antes chovia mais dias no ano. Os valores estão a ser feitos em muito poucos dias de chuva, é preocupante.


Pois, já tinha dito isso algumas vezes. Ter as médias feitas ou ultrapassadas nem sempre significa que a situação esteja resolvida. Isso é algo que em 2/3 dias é feita, mas pouco adianta quando logo a seguir estão 2 ou mais semanas sem chover. Na situação em que estamos, para encher as barragens será preciso chover dias e dias seguidos porque antes dos cursos de água começarem a ter caudal para o fazerem, é preciso os solos absorverem imensa água.
Em Março de 2018, a situação chegou ao ponto que chegou porque caíram praticamente 300mm em pouco mais de 1 mês (na minha zona). A Barragem terminou fevereiro com 18% e chegou ao final da primavera com 40 e tal %. Este ano, terminou Setembro com 15% e só há uns dias é que uma Ribeira que forma o rio Caia voltou a correr sendo que não deve chegar à barragem tão depressa se isto continuar assim.
Já agora deixo aqui os seguintes dados da estação netatmo que tenho como referência na minha zona.
Março'18: 270mm
Ano de 2019 (até ao momento): 213mm


Faltam 2 meses para este ano terrível em termos de precipitação terminar, veremos o que acontece até lá. O Alentejo tem de facto aguentado muito e no que diz respeito ás barragens, se não fossem as regas intensivas, não estaria numa situação tão crítica. No entanto, as consequências de uma seca como esta já não se concentram só aí.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Out 2019 às 18:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, já tinha dito isso algumas vezes. Ter as médias feitas ou ultrapassadas nem sempre significa que a situação esteja resolvida. Isso é algo que em 2/3 dias é feita, mas pouco adianta quando logo a seguir estão 2 ou mais semanas sem chover. Na situação em que estamos, para encher as barragens será preciso chover dias e dias seguidos porque antes dos cursos de água começarem a ter caudal para o fazerem, é preciso os solos absorverem imensa água.
> Em Março de 2018, a situação chegou ao ponto que chegou porque caíram praticamente 300mm em pouco mais de 1 mês (na minha zona). A Barragem terminou fevereiro com 18% e chegou ao final da primavera com 40 e tal %. Este ano, terminou Setembro com 15% e só há uns dias é que uma Ribeira que forma o rio Caia voltou a correr sendo que não deve chegar à barragem tão depressa se isto continuar assim.
> Já agora deixo aqui os seguintes dados da estação netatmo que tenho como referência na minha zona.
> Março'18: 270mm
> ...



Por cá nesse mês caíram cerca de *213mm* , mas como tu disseste, e muito bem, isto não vai lá só com médias! Essa pluviosidade teve o trabalho árduo de primeiro penetrar nos solos , chegar aos lençois freáticos , e só depois começou a ser encaminhada para os cursos de águas , e  posteriormente para as barragens! Para se ter uma ideia , esses mês teve 23 dias de precipitação praticamente consecutivos por cá, e noutros locais ainda mais  Na altura escrevi isto no fórum, mas sinceramente nunca pensei que fosse acontecer novamente assim tão rápido 

Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2018


----------



## jamestorm (24 Out 2019 às 21:21)

Pois vocês já tinham referido esse facto aqui e penso ser realmente critico para entender o que se está a passar. Não basta só fazer as medias, o numero de dias de chuva estão a diminuir em todo o país.

Depois temos ainda cidades e aldeias com solos cada vez mais impermeabilizados e a escorrência de muita água que antigamente atingia os lençóis freáticos. 



joralentejano disse:


> Pois, já tinha dito isso algumas vezes. Ter as médias feitas ou ultrapassadas nem sempre significa que a situação esteja resolvida. Isso é algo que em 2/3 dias é feita, mas pouco adianta quando logo a seguir estão 2 ou mais semanas sem chover. Na situação em que estamos, para encher as barragens será preciso chover dias e dias seguidos porque antes dos cursos de água começarem a ter caudal para o fazerem, é preciso os solos absorverem imensa água.
> Em Março de 2018, a situação chegou ao ponto que chegou porque caíram praticamente 300mm em pouco mais de 1 mês (na minha zona). A Barragem terminou fevereiro com 18% e chegou ao final da primavera com 40 e tal %. Este ano, terminou Setembro com 15% e só há uns dias é que uma Ribeira que forma o rio Caia voltou a correr sendo que não deve chegar à barragem tão depressa se isto continuar assim.
> Já agora deixo aqui os seguintes dados da estação netatmo que tenho como referência na minha zona.
> Março'18: 270mm
> ...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Out 2019 às 21:44)

Vocês nunca vêm chuva mas depois chove chove e um terço do país já tem precipitação acima da média.
Os próximos dias trarão chuva a todo o país, e novembro terá tb chuva...


----------



## JPAG (24 Out 2019 às 22:40)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Vocês nunca vêm chuva mas depois chove chove e um terço do país já tem precipitação acima da média.
> Os próximos dias trarão chuva a todo o país, e novembro terá tb chuva...



Isto é tudo muito bonito de se dizer... mas eu se me levantar neste momento e for à casa de banho não tenho água na torneira, como não tive quase o dia todo e como tem sido habitual nos últimos, quase, 3 meses  Vila viçosa tem cerca de 5000 habitantes, é uma vila pequena, mas pense que neste momento estão 5000 pessoas sem água em casa a alterar hábitos diários e talvez na próxima intervenção  aqui no fórum não seja tão leviano quando fala da seca no *sul* de Portugal


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Out 2019 às 23:03)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Vocês nunca vêm chuva mas depois chove chove e um terço do país já tem precipitação acima da média.
> Os próximos dias trarão chuva a todo o país, e novembro terá tb chuva...


E os meses anteriores? Quantos meses chuvosos tivemos por exemplo este ano?


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Out 2019 às 23:12)

JPAG disse:


> Isto é tudo muito bonito de se dizer... mas eu se me levantar neste momento e for à casa de banho não tenho água na torneira, como não tive quase o dia todo e como tem sido habitual nos últimos, quase, 3 meses  Vila viçosa tem cerca de 5000 habitantes, é uma vila pequena, mas pense que neste momento estão 5000 pessoas sem água em casa a alterar hábitos diários e talvez na próxima intervenção  aqui no fórum não seja tão leviano quando fala da seca no *sul* de Portugal


Há pessoas que caladas ganhavam mais... talvez no dia em que lhes faltar água na torneira pensem de maneira diferente.
Eu aqui por acaso, nunca me faltou água na torneira, mas sei bem da realidade que se vive noutros locais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Out 2019 às 00:28)

Mas são tão nervosos... Depois das vossas intervenções continuo a visualizar chuva em todo o país. É preciso calma!
Vejam como estávamos em fev 18 e depois marco de 2018.
O vosso discurso era o mesmo... O que é preciso é que vá chovendo, algo que está previsto pelos modelos... 
Quer gfs quer ecm!!
Calma pessoal!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Out 2019 às 00:38)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Mas são tão nervosos... Depois das vossas intervenções continuo a visualizar chuva em todo o país. É preciso calma!
> Vejam como estávamos em fev 18 e depois marco de 2018.
> O vosso discurso era o mesmo... O que é preciso é que vá chovendo, algo que está previsto pelos modelos...
> Quer gfs quer ecm!!
> Calma pessoal!!



Acho que em fevereiro certas regiões do país estavam melhores que agora. Infelizmente...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Out 2019 às 00:45)

E as previsões do ecm mensais... Hum... Maravilha... Semanas e semanas com precipitação acima da média em todo o país de acordo com as saídas de hoje. 
Hummm... Maravilha para encher as barragens..


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Out 2019 às 00:59)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E as previsões do ecm mensais... Hum... Maravilha... Semanas e semanas com precipitação acima da média em todo o país de acordo com as saídas de hoje.
> Hummm... Maravilha para encher as barragens..


mas acredita mesmo nessas previsões?? eu so vejo é AA e uns chuviscos pelo meio


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2019 às 01:20)

palavras de um optimista...todos temos aquele amigo que vê sempre tudo na boa, mesmo que a casa esteja arder ele vê sempre o lado bom da questão...pior que às vezes é mais para o ilusório. 

Mas vá, vamos com calma...o bom da questão é que a época ainda agora começou, e existem previsões de que pode ser um inverno bem regado, ainda tudo é possível. 




Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E as previsões do ecm mensais... Hum... Maravilha... Semanas e semanas com precipitação acima da média em todo o país de acordo com as saídas de hoje.
> Hummm... Maravilha para encher as barragens..


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (25 Out 2019 às 09:56)

JPAG disse:


> Isto é tudo muito bonito de se dizer... mas eu se me levantar neste momento e for à casa de banho não tenho água na torneira, como não tive quase o dia todo e como tem sido habitual nos últimos, quase, 3 meses  Vila viçosa tem cerca de 5000 habitantes, é uma vila pequena, mas pense que neste momento estão 5000 pessoas sem água em casa a alterar hábitos diários e talvez na próxima intervenção  aqui no fórum não seja tão leviano quando fala da seca no *sul* de Portugal


Parabéns pelo relato esclarecido de uma situação prática, do quotidiano, directamente decorrente da seca. Julgo que só assim, na primeira pessoa, algumas alminhas perceberão o impacto que a falta de água tem na vida de muitas pessoas. Lamento que não seja noticiado. Talvez quando faltar num grande centro urbano (sabemos qual) já seja notícia. Quanto ao comentário que motivou a sua reacção, é deixá-lo onde merece estar, no lixo.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (25 Out 2019 às 10:17)

Aqui nestas zonas as barragens estão péssimas, a de salvaterra praticamente já só um pequeno lago, os açudes desapareceram todos, a de montargil também está nos minimos já ninguém pode tirar água para regar as culturas, a do maranhão nem se fala, por isso é urgente que venha chuva porque não é este ano que vamos sofrer mas sim para o ano.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Out 2019 às 10:40)

JPAG disse:


> Isto é tudo muito bonito de se dizer... mas eu se me levantar neste momento e for à casa de banho não tenho água na torneira, como não tive quase o dia todo e como tem sido habitual nos últimos, quase, 3 meses  Vila viçosa tem cerca de 5000 habitantes, é uma vila pequena, mas pense que neste momento estão 5000 pessoas sem água em casa a alterar hábitos diários e talvez na próxima intervenção  aqui no fórum não seja tão leviano quando fala da seca no *sul* de Portugal



Nem mais @JPAG. Em Arronches normalmente não atingimos esse ponto de ruptura, até porque, durante muitos e muitos anos, o fornecimento estava assegurado através de captação subterrâneas. Mas recordo-me que, nas década de 80 e 90, houve situações de restrições no fornecimento durante os meses mais quentes e em situações de seca grave. Tinha-se um ou duas horas de água, a qual normalmente chegava a conta gotas, dado o consumo que se verificava nessa janela de tempo. Isto porque todos abriam as torneiras para conseguir ter alguma água em casa...
O fornecimento está a ser realizado através da barragem do Caia e, desde que haja água armazenada, não haverá quebras ou restrições. O problema surge quando os períodos de escassez de precipitações têm sido demasiado prolongados no tempo, acentuando-se exactamente nos meses em que deveria existir essa precipitação. 4 meses sem chuva são normais por cá, desde que sejam desde final de Maio ao final de Setembro; 4 meses sem chuva de Dezembro a Março, como há uns anos atrás é que originaram a presente situação.
Esperemos sinceramente que este ano hidrológico tenha precipitação acima do normal, a bem do nosso futuro próximo. Quando a médio e longo prazo, ter-se-à de agir urgentemente em medidas de prevenção, contenção e de investimento para minimizar as perdas dos diferente sistemas de abastecimento, educar civicamente as populações, melhorar e ampliar as infraestruturas de armazenamento para mitigar situações futuras de carência. Desenganem-se que as secas severas são um problema só do Sul, num futuro mais próximo do que pensamos, irão afectar os grandes centros urbanos e ai surgirão os problemas sociais e económicos que agitam as sociedades ocidentais.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2019 às 12:20)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Mas são tão nervosos... Depois das vossas intervenções continuo a visualizar chuva em todo o país. É preciso calma!
> Vejam como estávamos em fev 18 e depois marco de 2018.
> O vosso discurso era o mesmo... O que é preciso é que vá chovendo, algo que está previsto pelos modelos...
> Quer gfs quer ecm!!
> Calma pessoal!!


Não sei se será bem assim... o GFS está muito menos favorável, prevê alguma precipitação residual e depois o regresso do AA.
Para nosso bem oxalá que fosse o ECM a ter razão, mas tenho muitas dúvidas disso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2019 às 12:53)

jamestorm disse:


> Pois vocês já tinham referido esse facto aqui e penso ser realmente critico para entender o que se está a passar. Não basta só fazer as medias, o numero de dias de chuva estão a diminuir em todo o país.
> 
> Depois temos ainda cidades e aldeias com solos cada vez mais impermeabilizados e a escorrência de muita água que antigamente atingia os lençóis freáticos.



Isso tudo se deve ás más praticas agrícolas, que temos de mudar urgentemente, pois são centenas de hactares de solo totalmente exposto, que não seguram mais do 20 mm de precipitação, e isto se não forem de forma torrencial, e mais do que isso, vai tudo de arrastão, o que não recarrega os lençóis freáticos, e acaba por assorear as linhas de água, isto é um daqueles temas que dava pano para mangas.
Nós hoje em dia temos muito conhecimento, aliado á alta tecnologia, alfaias modernas e não faz mais sentido insistirmos, em párticas culturais do século passado.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2019 às 13:21)

Eu diria que a maioria das praticas agrícolas em Portugal baseia-se em técnicas dos anos 50 do sec. passado. Intensiva, agressiva pra o solo, baseado em adubos e muito pouco sustentável. Mta coisa va ter que mudar nas próximas décadas. 



Pedro1993 disse:


> Isso tudo se deve ás más praticas agrícolas, que temos de mudar urgentemente, pois são centenas de hactares de solo totalmente exposto, que não seguram mais do 20 mm de precipitação, e isto se não forem de forma torrencial, e mais do que isso, vai tudo de arrastão, o que não recarrega os lençóis freáticos, e acaba por assorear as linhas de água, isto é um daqueles temas que dava pano para mangas.
> Nós hoje em dia temos muito conhecimento, aliado á alta tecnologia, alfaias modernas e não faz mais sentido insistirmos, em párticas culturais do século passado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2019 às 13:45)

jamestorm disse:


> Eu diria que a maioria das praticas agrícolas em Portugal baseia-se em técnicas dos anos 50 do sec. passado. Intensiva, agressiva pra o solo, baseado em adubos e muito pouco sustentável. Mta coisa va ter que mudar nas próximas décadas.



Pois, olha mais um motivo para se deixar essas práticas que já nem sequer se deveriam de usar nos dias de hoje, felizmente já existe empresas agrícolas que "já acordaram", e já estão a trabalhar de forma que tem de ser para o futuro, com o mínimo de mobilização posssível, só para dar um exemplo aqui dos agricultores que fazem forragem para enfardamento, ainda agora colocaram as sementes á terra, e já estão com prejuízos, só nas mobilização sem necessidade, assim nem vale a pena trabalhar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Out 2019 às 13:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não sei se será bem assim... o GFS está muito menos favorável, prevê alguma precipitação residual e depois o regresso do AA.
> Para nosso bem oxalá que fosse o ECM a ter razão, mas tenho muitas dúvidas disso.



Pois, estou a estranhar a disparidade das previsões entre o ECM e o GFS, até porque o GFS não prevê qualquer precipitação para segunda-feira e o ECM dá um dia de chuva... Estamos a 72 horas...


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2019 às 14:10)

Incrível ainda não ha concordância nos modelos a 72 horas 


Dias Miguel disse:


> Pois, estou a estranhar a disparidade das previsões entre o ECM e o GFS, até porque o GFS não prevê qualquer precipitação para segunda-feira e o ECM dá um dia de chuva... Estamos a 72 horas...


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2019 às 15:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pois, estou a estranhar a disparidade das previsões entre o ECM e o GFS, até porque o GFS não prevê qualquer precipitação para segunda-feira e o ECM dá um dia de chuva... Estamos a 72 horas...


O Gem e o icon também preveem alguma precipitação na segunda-feira ( em geral fraca), portanto veremos...
Hoje vi bastantes formigas de asas no meu quintal, pode ser que seja algum sinal.


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2019 às 16:19)

50% a 48h (NHC). É uma corrida contra o tempo.

 https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/sat/satlooper.php?region=98L&product=truecolor


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 16:24)

Orion disse:


> 50% a 48h (NHC). É uma corrida contra o tempo.
> 
> https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/sat/satlooper.php?region=98L&product=truecolor


*Invest 98L*


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2019 às 21:30)




----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2019 às 21:58)

JPAG disse:


> Isto é tudo muito bonito de se dizer... mas eu se me levantar neste momento e for à casa de banho não tenho água na torneira, como não tive quase o dia todo e como tem sido habitual nos últimos, quase, 3 meses  Vila viçosa tem cerca de 5000 habitantes, é uma vila pequena, mas pense que neste momento estão 5000 pessoas sem água em casa a alterar hábitos diários e talvez na próxima intervenção  aqui no fórum não seja tão leviano quando fala da seca no *sul* de Portugal



Não deixa de ser irónico que uma vila relativamente perto da maior albufeira do país, esteja a viver tal situação.
A albufeira do Alqueva tem neste momento 3 vezes mais água que Castelo de Bode (que abastece parte da Capital).

E com isto não quero negar a seca que o país atravessa, mas sinceramente, a falta de água nas torneiras, não é definitivamente culpa do São Pedro. Não em pleno século XXI.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Out 2019 às 00:08)

Isso seria muito muito mau para nós, mais um ano de seca e com temperaturas acima do normal. 
O país não consegue aguentar mais um ano sem chover a serio.



Orion disse:


>


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Out 2019 às 01:00)

jamestorm disse:


> Isso seria muito muito mau para nós, mais um ano de seca e com temperaturas acima do normal.
> O país não consegue aguentar mais um ano sem chover a serio.



Será possível isto? Ainda estou a pensar...

Como já disse por aqui, se não chover bem em novembro, este ano será o menos chuvoso desde que há registos em todo o país! E, curiosamente, ninguém fala do assunto. 

Nós precisamos de um bom ano hidrológico. No entanto, o facto de termos todos os modelos a apontarem para um único destino significa uma coisa: padrões definidos. Ou seja, Portugal mais tarde ou mais cedo terá um clima árido.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Out 2019 às 01:09)

Tal como o que está acontecer na Califórnia Central e Sul...

 as depressões de Inverno passaram mais para Norte. Continua-me a pasmar que não se fale mais nisso e em soluções.

Vamos aguardar que não seja assim tão mau este ano. Tenho esperança de que vá chover a serio num dos meses.pelo menos. 



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Será possível isto? Ainda estou a pensar...
> 
> Como já disse por aqui, se não chover bem em novembro, este ano será o menos chuvoso desde que há registos em todo o país! E, curiosamente, ninguém fala do assunto.
> 
> Nós precisamos de um bom ano hidrológico. No entanto, o facto de termos todos os modelos a apontarem para um único destino significa uma coisa: padrões definidos. Ou seja, Portugal mais tarde ou mais cedo terá um clima árido.


----------



## JPAG (26 Out 2019 às 01:47)

AnDré disse:


> Não deixa de ser irónico que uma vila relativamente perto da maior albufeira do país, esteja a viver tal situação.
> A albufeira do Alqueva tem neste momento 3 vezes mais água que Castelo de Bode (que abastece parte da Capital).
> 
> E com isto não quero negar a seca que o país atravessa, mas sinceramente, a falta de água nas torneiras, não é definitivamente culpa do São Pedro. Não em pleno século XXI.



Eu próprio anteriormente num comentário já tinha referido que o racionamento de água em Vila Viçosa não era única e exclusivamente culpa do São Pedro. Nos últimos anos (10-12 anos) tem-se verificado que o sistema de abastecimento de água está completamente "roto". Era frequente haver fugas de água no sistema e praticamente todos os meses eram feitos arranjos nas condutas. Mas esta situação não ocorre apenas aqui... tal como uma notícia recente referiu cerca de 60 ou 70% da água perde-se até chegar às torneiras. Os sucessivos executivos camarários sabiam da situação e deviam ter minimizado o problema de forma adequada, mas como é típico em Portugal, só depois de acontecerem os problemas é que se tenta arranjar soluções. 

Vila Viçosa, pelo que sei, é abastecida por 2 locais. Uma pedreira inactiva (contigua à pedreira que desmoronou no fatídico acidente da estrada de Borba) que, honestamente, não sei se ainda tem muita água ou não, e abastece um pequeno bairro de Vila Viçosa. E é principalmente abastecida por um furo a alguns kms daqui, que sempre teve muita água e sempre foi conhecido pela sua "força", mas que pelos vistos tem estado com dificuldades em repor os níveis. De acordo com alguns estudos hidrológicos da região, esta zona dos mármores é excelente na riqueza de aquíferos subterrâneos. Os antigos sempre referiram a existência de "grutas de água" por baixo da região. Praticamente todas as quintas e herdades na região têm furos de água e noras antiquíssimas (dos tempos dos fidalgos e dos reis aqui na vila). 

Contudo, a câmara municipal nos últimos tempos fez, que eu saiba, 2 furos de forma a mitigar a situação. Um deles acho que encontrou água, mas pouca (pelo que é inutilizável) e o outro está a ser feito esta semana. Era suposto começar a encontrar água aos 100m mas pelo que me disseram ontem (não sei se é verdade ou não) aos 130m ainda não tinham encontrado... 

Com tudo isto quero dizer que parece-me óbvio que a culpa não é única e exclusivamente do São Pedro, mas também me parece óbvio que uma zona que é conhecida pela sua abundante água subterrânea, quando começa a ser difícil encontrar água ou os níveis encontrarem-se sempre baixos, a culpa também é dos sucessivos meses de chuva abaixo do normal.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2019 às 12:45)

Uma ciclogénese explosiva não muito longe.







Pronto, pronto, não vou voltar a desconsiderar isto 






Coisa raríssima. Surgirem 2 tempestades tropicais tão perto dos Açores com dias de diferença.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2019 às 12:59)

A depressão de 2ª continuará a enviar uma enorme pluma de ar tropical para Portugal.






Nem toda se traduzirá em precipitação ou em nebulosidade.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Out 2019 às 15:31)

Alguém faz apostas do que pode realmente chover na 2a feira?
Está um sol doentio ...


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2019 às 16:36)

Em termos do mês do Outubro, o último ciclone semelhante ao Pablo é mesmo o Grace de 2009.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2019 às 16:45)

Alex (2016) vs Pablo


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Out 2019 às 20:19)

Boas, 
O gfs e o ecm seguem na sua teimosia, o gfs nem chuva indica para segunda e o ecm indica alguma chuva para todo o país. 
Provavelmente precipitação dispersa e pouco frequente. 
Após isso teremos diversos sistemas frontais a dar precipitação a norte e centro e talvez alguma coisinha a sul nada de especial.
Veremos o que acontece!!


----------



## jamestorm (26 Out 2019 às 21:52)

Já estou a ver que aqui no Oeste pouco ou nada vai chover nestes dias...qdo começa assim...palha


Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> O gfs e o ecm seguem na sua teimosia, o gfs nem chuva indica para segunda e o ecm indica alguma chuva para todo o país.
> Provavelmente precipitação dispersa e pouco frequente.
> Após isso teremos diversos sistemas frontais a dar precipitação a norte e centro e talvez alguma coisinha a sul nada de especial.
> Veremos o que acontece!!


----------



## efcm (26 Out 2019 às 22:15)

AnDré disse:


> Eu diria que... "contudo a barragem cá da zona continua a descer(valores históricos!) , _pois a gestão da mesma é desenfreada como tudo_."
> São Pedro tem as costas largas, mas parece-me que o problema maior poderá ser a jusante das barragens, e não só a montante (escoamento). Ou as albufeiras estão vazias por evaporação?
> 
> @jonas_87, a albufeira da Mula já esteve pior que isso.
> ...


Eu soube hoje que a barragem desceu abruptamente de nível de uma semana para a outra. ( Não consigo datas exactas) mas obtive a informação de um amigo do trail que corre ali todos os domingos.

Ou alguma avaria? Ou necessidade de manutenção?

De resto não faz sentido esvaziar a barragem de uma semana para a outra ( ela não estava cheia segundo ele)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Out 2019 às 23:49)

Isto é o que deverá chover até ao fim do mês, de acordo com o GFS: 




120 a 130 mm no Gerês e 0,2 a 0,5 mm no Sotavento Algarvio. E vá lá que o modelo dá um pouco de chuva, pois podia ser tal e qual como na Andaluzia.  

Deixando as brincadeiras de lado, há de facto uma realidade muito preocupante: não chove algo digno no Sotavento Algarvio desde a primavera de 2018.   

Este mês deverá acabar com 42 a 45 mm por aqui na Charneca, o que equivale a 65% do valor médio. No Litoral Centro o mês deverá acabar próximo do normal, no Litoral Norte e Minho acima do normal e em pontos da Serra Algarvia deverá acabar nos 70 a 90% do valor normal. Por outro lado, na Costa do Sotavento Algarvio e em pontos do Baixo Alentejo, nem 10% do valor normal terão.  
Em suma, outubro de 2019 será parecido a março de 2016, no que toca às anomalias de precipitação:


----------



## jamestorm (27 Out 2019 às 00:02)

Obrigado. Se chover isso até ao final do mês ja nem era mau...tudo é ganho. Mas falta a mudança de padrão tao aguardada. 


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Isto é o que deverá chover até ao fim do mês, de acordo com o GFS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (27 Out 2019 às 09:34)

￼Precisamos de chuva a sério para hidratar os solos e as previsões só dão chuviscos. Curioso que quando surge a hipótese de alguma Cut-off ou depressão a baixar em latitude são devaneios porque à medida que o tempo passa os modelos voltam à realidade. O início de Novembro não trará grandes novidades... É sempre a adiar!


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2019 às 09:49)

trovoadas disse:


> ￼Precisamos de chuva a sério para hidratar os solos e as previsões só dão chuviscos. Curioso que quando surge a hipótese de alguma Cut-off ou depressão a baixar em latitude são devaneios porque à medida que o tempo passa os modelos voltam à realidade. O início de Novembro não trará grandes novidades... É sempre a adiar!



Pois estava agora mesmo a ver as previsões para o inicio do mes, e os  meus olhos até "brilharam", ao ver os possíveis acumulados, apesar de já se ver a erva a verdejar, e das noites serem bem húmidas, mas não é o suficiente, precisamos é de chuva e asério.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Out 2019 às 10:01)

Eu não sei mas as previsões me parecem excelentes mesmo para o sul, poderá surgir uma zonal muito forte. O Atlântico vai ficar muito activo.
Acho que cerca de 300 mm para a região norte em apenas cerca de 15 dias e muito significativo!!
Para a região sul vai depender de qt a zonal descer!!


----------



## Tonton (27 Out 2019 às 10:02)

Não vos preocupeis, gentes, que eu vou estar de férias a partir de dia 1 e, então, deve ser mesmo assim: 

Previsão para Lisboa:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Out 2019 às 10:11)

Daqui a pouco ainda vão estar desejando para parar de chover!!
Claro aqueles que vivem mais à norte...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Out 2019 às 10:30)

Tonton disse:


> Não vos preocupeis, gentes, que eu vou estar de férias a partir de dia 1 e, então, deve ser mesmo assim:
> 
> Previsão para Lisboa:


62,7 mm para Lisboa para 15 dias não é nada mau. Seria cerca de 110% do valor normal para meio mês, para aqui, ou 55% do valor médio mensal.  
O problema é, como já foi referido por aqui, o Algarve. É preciso que chova (e bem) no Algarve, que não irá acontecer, infelizmente.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2019 às 11:09)

Ajustando à intensidade e dimensão dos ciclones, Sta. Maria é certamente a ilha mais sortuda do arquipélago. Também já escapou ao pior dos Gordons.

---

A depressão a oeste dos Açores está em cavamento explosivo.






Novamente, há que esperar para ver.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 14:54)

É oficial, a tempestade Pablo tornou-se Furacão categoria 1...


*...PABLO BECOMES A HURRICANE AS IT MOVES QUICKLY OVER THE NORTHEASTERN ATLANTIC...*

11:00 AM AST Sun Oct 27
Location: 42.8°N 18.3°W
Moving: NNE at 32 mph
Min pressure: 983 mb
Max sustained: 75 mph

*Edit:* Já agora entretanto o *Furacão Kyarr é agora Categoria 5* e tornou-se o maior de sempre registado no Mar Arábico...


----------



## Tonton (27 Out 2019 às 17:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É oficial, a tempestade Pablo tornou-se Furacão categoria 1...
> 
> 
> *...PABLO BECOMES A HURRICANE AS IT MOVES QUICKLY OVER THE NORTHEASTERN ATLANTIC...*
> ...



Luís, nessa região do Índico / mar Arábico não se usa a designação de furacões, mas sim de ciclones...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 17:27)

Tonton disse:


> Luís, nessa região do Índico / mar Arábico não se usa a designação de furacões, mas sim de ciclones...


Sim, é bem verdade... e pode-se dizer ciclone categoria 5?


----------



## Tonton (27 Out 2019 às 17:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, é bem verdade... e pode-se dizer ciclone categoria 5?



A zona no Norte do Oceano Índico está sob a responsabilidade do India Meteorological Departement e a escala é esta:





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_cyclone_scales

Será portanto uma "Super Cyclonic Storm"...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2019 às 18:03)

Tonton disse:


> A zona no Norte do Oceano Índico está sob a responsabilidade do India Meteorological Departement e a escala é esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado! Então será um super ciclone...


----------



## jamestorm (27 Out 2019 às 20:27)

Pessoal chove ou não? Que tal?


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2019 às 00:38)

jamestorm disse:


> Pessoal chove ou não? Que tal?



Vai chover vai... esta segunda - feira  chega ao continente os efeitos do PABLO; uma superfície frontal fria ,, definida a partir do que era o núcleo do furacão, irá atravessar o território do continente e a massa de ar pós - frontal bastante instável irá proporcionar a ocorrência de trovoadas dispersas nas regiões do norte e centro.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2019 às 00:51)

Obrigado pela tua resposta! Chuvinha é que se quer...os modelos parecem tímidos ainda 



Gerofil disse:


> Vai chover vai... esta segunda - feira  chega ao continente os efeitos do PABLO; uma superfície frontal fria ,, definida a partir do que era o núcleo do furacão, irá atravessar o território do continente e a massa de ar pós - frontal bastante instável irá proporcionar a ocorrência de trovoadas dispersas nas regiões do norte e centro.


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2019 às 10:39)

É novamente uma situação complexa. Pelo GFS, o ciclone irá adquirir um núcleo quente mas com pouca altitude.

A 72h só o IFS mostra a região depressionária 'fechada' com 2 núcleos distintos.

Pelo aspeto no GFS (mesmo mau), não se pode excluir mais um CT. Esperar para ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2019 às 20:02)

*Alerta: diminuição de chuva põe em causa ecossistemas*

Entre os anos 2046 e 2065, Portugal continental vai sofrer uma diminuição da precipitação média anual de 10 por cento na zona norte e em todo o litoral e de cerca de 30 por cento nas zonas interiores e no sul. As previsões, realizadas na Universidade de Aveiro (UA) apontam para um cenário de escassez de água no ecossistema e, naturalmente, para consumo humano. Face ao cenário, os investigadores apelam à implementação de medidas urgentes para, no futuro, melhor captar e gerir a água da chuva.


“A diminuição severa de água da chuva disponível no solo pode resultar na diminuição de disponibilidade de água dos rios e dos aquíferos, o que numa situação limite pode condicionar a quantidade de água disponível para consumo humano e do ecossistema”, alerta Paula Quinteiro, coordenadora do estudo e investigadora do Centro de Estudos do Ambiente e do Mar (CESAM), uma das unidades de investigação da UA.

Os resultados da investigação antecipam um cenário preocupante se não forem tomadas medidas que resultem na otimização da água disponível: “os valores médios de precipitação previstos para o período compreendido entre 2046 e 2065 apontam para uma diminuição média anual da precipitação em Portugal Continental de cerca de 10 por cento na zona norte e em todo o litoral e de cerca de 30 por cento nas zonas do interior e do sul do país”.


https://www.ua.pt/pt/noticias/9/613...X6OnUKQ2KyE6G_Xfo7S2uTbw8AQBG5sxfL8yqQ8G_SxLo


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2019 às 09:34)

Existem aí paginas a prometer o diluvio para o próximo mês...estou para ver se não vai ficar abaixo da média. 
Sensacionalismo!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2019 às 09:42)

Orion disse:


> A depressão a oeste dos Açores na passada madrugada atingiu força de furacão (>64 nós)



@Orion, ao colocares o link directo da imagem aqui, a imagem da altura do post já mudou e já não coincide com o que dizias


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2019 às 10:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> @Orion, ao colocares o link directo da imagem aqui, a imagem da altura do post já mudou e já não coincide com o que dizias



Há muita malta que faz isso aqui... Para além de posts que deveriam estar nos tópicos das previsões e invariavelmente são "despejados" aqui no Livre.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2019 às 10:38)

MSantos disse:


> Há muita malta que faz isso aqui... Para além de posts que deveriam estar nos tópicos das previsões e invariavelmente são "despejados" aqui no Livre.



Eu já desisti há muito dessa luta, tentamos manter o fórum em ordem mas poucos são os que colaboram. Mas quando depois fazemos algo "mais a sério", somos logo recebidos com 7 pedras na mão ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2019 às 21:49)

Pessoal, alguém tem uma ideia do que vai chover em concreto nos próximos 3 dias em Lisboa e Região Oeste?
Vejo muito pouca coisa nos modelos, mas o IPMA promete 100% hipótese de chuva para aqui...5-10 mm??

Não se vê o tal Novembro muito chuvoso que algumas paginas andam aí a falar.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Out 2019 às 21:57)

jamestorm disse:


> Pessoal, alguém tem uma ideia do que vai chover em concreto nos próximos 3 dias em Lisboa e Região Oeste?
> Vejo muito pouca coisa nos modelos, mas o IPMA promete 100% hipótese de chuva para aqui...5-10 mm??
> Não se vê o tal Novembro chuvoso que algumas paginas andam aí a falar.


Talvez entre 10 a 20mm, embora amanhã haja incertezas, pode chover mais que o previsto.
Sei de que página estas a falar.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2019 às 13:06)

Obrigado, ja ficava contente com 10mm...
E os modelos cortaram hoje precipitação a partir do dia 5! 



Davidmpb disse:


> Talvez entre 10 a 20mm, embora amanhã haja incertezas, pode chover mais que o previsto.
> Sei de que página estas a falar.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2019 às 13:36)

MSantos disse:


> Há muita malta que faz isso aqui... Para além de posts que deveriam estar nos tópicos das previsões e invariavelmente são "despejados" aqui no Livre.



A partir do momento em que encerraram os tópicos de previsões mensais dos modelos, preferi passar a publicar aqui as minhas anotações, uma vez que acho não fazer sentido transformar o tópico de previsões de curto prazo (3 dias) num tópico de conversa de café interminável... Para isso acho este tópico mais apropriado.


----------



## mhenriques (1 Nov 2019 às 14:34)

Olá pessoal, alguém sabe por onde vai entrar aquela pequena tempestade que se encontra entre os Açores e o continente? Ou se cá chega sequer...? Obrigado


----------



## Tonton (1 Nov 2019 às 14:37)

mhenriques disse:


> Olá pessoal, alguém sabe por onde vai entrar aquela pequena tempestade que se encontra entre os Açores e o continente? Ou se cá chega sequer...? Obrigado


Vê os outros tópicos de Alertas e de Previsões a Curto Prazo, está lá tudo...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2019 às 20:43)

Ainda não percebi: a ex-depressão Rebecka vai ou não vai afetar o sul do país? 
É que vi pessoas no Facebook a dizerem que vai e outras a dizerem que não vai. Não entendo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 20:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ainda não percebi: a ex-depressão Rebecka vai ou não vai afetar o sul do país?
> É que vi pessoas no Facebook a dizerem que vai e outras a dizerem que não vai. Não entendo.


Parece estar rapidamente a perder força...


----------



## Between (1 Nov 2019 às 21:06)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ainda não percebi: a ex-depressão Rebecka vai ou não vai afetar o sul do país?
> É que vi pessoas no Facebook a dizerem que vai e outras a dizerem que não vai. Não entendo.



Ainda é bem vísivel no satélite, embora parece estar a perder intensidade:







O ECMWF simula na última saída a passagem de uma linha de instabilidade pelo sul do país durante a próxima madrugada: 






Acumulados interessantes, vamos ver se se confirma.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 21:08)

Between disse:


> Ainda é bem vísivel no satélite, embora parece estar a perder intensidade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E sendo assim é chuva sem grandes problemas associados...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2019 às 21:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E sendo assim é chuva sem grandes problemas associados...


Mas muito boa para as regiões em questão! 
É melhor chuva gradual do que chuva torrencial.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 21:24)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mas muito boa para as regiões em questão!
> É melhor chuva gradual do que chuva torrencial.


Sim claro, era isso que queria dizer...


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2019 às 22:09)




----------



## comentador (2 Nov 2019 às 13:19)

Boa tarde.
A zona do Vale do Sado continua com os terrenos secos como se fosse verão. Nem uma erva verde praticamente se vê. As previsões apontam para a 1ª quinzena de Novembro sem chuva para esta região. E à semelhança dos outros anos, se seguir a tendência, este será o ano pior que 2005!  O anticiclone no Inverno é está cada vez mais potente e se ligar ao do próximo verão, estamos condenados!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Nov 2019 às 13:54)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde.
> A zona do Vale do Sado continua com os terrenos secos como se fosse verão. Nem uma erva verde praticamente se vê. As previsões apontam para a 1ª quinzena de Novembro sem chuva para esta região. E à semelhança dos outros anos, se seguir a tendência, este será o ano pior que 2005!  O anticiclone no Inverno é está cada vez mais potente e se ligar ao do próximo verão, estamos condenados!!


Nem mais! Como já disse por aqui, se novembro não for chuvoso, este será o pior ano de sempre ao nível da chuva!   
Em certos pontos do Algarve já está a ser pior que 2005, o pior ano de sempre. Não entendo é como as notícias simplesmente não falam do assunto. Adotam o assunto da seca como uma coisa normalíssima e que ocorre todos os anos.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2019 às 18:10)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Nem mais! Como já disse por aqui, se novembro não for chuvoso, este será o pior ano de sempre ao nível da chuva!
> Em certos pontos do Algarve já está a ser pior que 2005, o pior ano de sempre. Não entendo é como as notícias simplesmente não falam do assunto. Adotam o assunto da seca como uma coisa normalíssima e que ocorre todos os anos.



eu não vou todos os anos ao Algarve mas fui este ano uns dias em Setembro e não me lembro de ver tudo tão seco como desta vez...mas foi no algarve interior que mais me assustei...árvores de sequeiro a morrer, tudo murcho ...videiras a secar, desolador mesmo...


----------



## trovoadas (2 Nov 2019 às 20:38)

A TVI é a única que tem falado qualquer coisa sobre a seca. Continua-se a falar em racionamento no Algarve caso não haja alguma reposição até ao final do ano.

Entretanto vai começar a medição de forças entre o turismo (jardins, campos de golfe e afins), agricultura e abastecimento às populações. Acho que ninguém vai querer ceder...


----------



## N_Fig (2 Nov 2019 às 22:55)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Nem mais! Como já disse por aqui, se novembro não for chuvoso, este será o pior ano de sempre ao nível da chuva!
> Em certos pontos do Algarve já está a ser pior que 2005, o pior ano de sempre. Não entendo é como as notícias simplesmente não falam do assunto. Adotam o assunto da seca como uma coisa normalíssima e que ocorre todos os anos.


2005 nem foi assim tão seco no Algarve, outubro/novembro foram muito chuvosos e compensaram em parte o período horrível janeiro-setembro. Na maior parte do Algarve 2004 foi o ano mais seco


----------



## RStorm (3 Nov 2019 às 10:49)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> tudo o que chova fará com que não se tenha que regar, ou seja, teoricamente não se tem que regar até finais de Março pelo que o gasto será unicamente para fins de fornecimento urbano.



Infelizmente as autarquias não dão o exemplo nessa situação... Por aqui vê-se jardins a regar em pleno dia de chuva 
O que vale é que há pessoas que já "despertaram" alguma consciência e começaram a poupar água no seu dia-a-dia.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Nov 2019 às 09:28)

Boas, 
Preparados para mudança súbita após dia de São Martinho??
Incursão gelada de noroeste com aguaceiros e trovoadas e muito vento. 
Apesar da incerteza parece ser o padrão mais provável nesta altura!!


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Nov 2019 às 10:02)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Preparados para mudança súbita após dia de São Martinho??
> Incursão gelada de noroeste com aguaceiros e trovoadas e muito vento.
> Apesar da incerteza parece ser o padrão mais provável nesta altura!!


Acredito tanto nessa mudança como no Pai Natal lol


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2019 às 10:10)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Acredito tanto nessa mudança como no Pai Natal lol


Só vai trazer mais chuva para o Norte.


----------



## The Weatherman (4 Nov 2019 às 10:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Preparados para mudança súbita após dia de São Martinho??
> Incursão gelada de noroeste com aguaceiros e trovoadas e muito vento.
> Apesar da incerteza parece ser o padrão mais provável nesta altura!!



Ainda é cedo mas a acontecer seria mesmo uma mudança de padrão com influência em todo o território. Talvez seja desta...


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Nov 2019 às 11:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só vai trazer mais chuva para o Norte.


Claro como sempre


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2019 às 17:12)

Aqui pelo interior norte podemos marcar a segunda quinzena de outubro como o início da estação chuvosa. A partir do dia 13 a chuva tem marcado presença na maior parte dos dias, mas com quantitativos bastante modestos. Os dias de precipitação foram também acompanhados pela descida dos valores de temperatura. A segunda quinzena de outubro foi 5ºC mais fresca que os primeiros 13 dias. O mês de outubro fechou com um total de precipitação da ordem de 80 / 90% da média.


----------



## 1337 (4 Nov 2019 às 21:33)

É como eu digo, enviava com todo gosto grande parte desta chuva que cai aqui para o Algarve, mal tenho visto o sol e têm sido dias seguidos cinzentos e chuvosos. Não fosse os meses secos para trás e neste momento os rios no Norte estavam todos galgados com toda a certeza..


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2019 às 23:32)

Aqui, aonde eu moro, deu para nascer cogumelos na relva, fenómeno do outro mundo. Está ao sol todo o dia, a relva já não é regada, mas já 2 vezes que nasce cogumelos ficam grandes e bonitos, mas a junta vem apanhar devido ao perigo.  

Quando nascer a próxima dose a ver se tiro uma foto, quando lembro-me de tirar uma foto quando vejo já foram apanhados.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Nov 2019 às 10:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Hummm...não sei porquê, mas uma sinóptica destas e aquela zona do interior alentejano com apenas 10-15 litros\m2. Pouco, muito pouco. Seria só uma regadela superficial e que nos dias seguintes já nem se notaria - nem entrar no solo era capaz.



O importante seria mesmo um sinóptica destas acontecer neste momento  Dai não ter valorizado muito o acumulado naquela zona do interior alentejano, até porque acredito se tal viesse a acontecer o acumulado seria maior numas zonas do que outras, como é nromal,  mas com a precipitação muito mais bem distribuída do que tem sido, e a chegar ao Sul finalmente com alguma intensidade!  O problema é que ainda estamos a 240h do mesmo!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Nov 2019 às 11:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> Isso seria um padrão normal, noutros tempos para Novembro, não vejo nada de extraordinário



Não seria extraordinário de facto, mas seria exactamente aquilo que precisamos neste momento!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2019 às 11:25)

"Saiu a atualização da situação de seca em Portugal (Índice PDSI) para o mês de Outubro.
Como se esperava a seca aumentou a sul e diminuiu no litoral (norte e centro), tendo a zona centro-norte e norte passado a situação normal e chuva fraca. Argavamento também na zona de Castelo Branco.
Mas quando comparamos com os níveis das albufeiras este índice pouco importa e aí será bem mais importante olharmos ao índice SPI. Ainda não saiu a atualização de Outubro, pelo que a avaliação reporta aos primeiros 9 meses do ano e pode ajudar a explicar o porquê das albufeiras apresentarem níveis cada vez mais baixos (como se vê na imagem em anexo)"


----------



## RStorm (5 Nov 2019 às 13:21)

MSantos disse:


> esta chuva é suficiente para fazer brotar erva fresca por todo o lado, mas para repor aquíferos precisamos de muito mais do que isto...


O mesmo se passa por aqui. Vê-se belos tapetes verdes pelos campos, mas a terra continua bastante seca e dura como se não tivesse chovido  Ao passar por cima dela até se sente as "pedrinhas" de areia a desfazerem-se debaixo dos sapatos...
Como disseste e muito bem, precisamos de muito mais chuva e ainda temos um longo caminho pela frente para repor a normalidade...


----------



## trovoadas (5 Nov 2019 às 15:20)

Não se vislumbra salvação nenhuma... A hipótese agora ou quase certeza é que vai arrefecer um pouco com uma corrente de Norte. Aguaceiros/chuva só mais no litoral Oeste e com mais expressão a Norte e Centro. A força do AA é impressionante. Nota-se claramente que está demasiado subido em latitude. Estamos com o clima do Sul de Marrocos! Vai ser dura esta seca...


----------



## 1337 (5 Nov 2019 às 16:45)

Só para terem noção, nos 4 primeiros dias de Novembro já tenho acumulado 106.4 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2019 às 18:55)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não seria extraordinário de facto, mas seria exactamente aquilo que precisamos neste momento!


Não vai chover nada jeito no sul, o padrão deve continuar o mesmo, com a Norte a levar com chuva e o sul apanhar os restos, não vale a pena ter ilusões.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2019 às 19:17)

Aristocrata disse:


> Sim, a zona do Baixo Sabor e a zona do baixo Côa são zonas muito secas. Mas questiono-me o que acontecerá agora com as barragens do Sabor e toda aquela água por ali? Terá algum efeito? Só com o passar dos anos saberemos se há ou não alguma alteração.
> 
> O óbvio seria termos depressões a baixar de latitude, e a trazerem ar húmido da zona do mar da Madeira.


Poderá ter e era bom que fosse uma alteração positiva. 
Quanto ao resto, nota-se claramente a subida do Anticiclone em latitude estando o Atlântico completamente "morto" a Sudoeste, o que é muito desfavorável para o Sul. A sinóptica dos próximos tempos será resumida a entradas de Noroeste, ou seja, aguaceiros a passar pela costa, talvez uma outra frente dissipada e o Norte da Península com acumulados bastante elevados. Até podia sair daqui uma cut-off, mas o anticiclone empurra tudo para Leste. 
Há pouco, estive a ver a sinóptica dominante nos anos chuvosos e o anticiclone mal se via nas cartas, algo que era bastante frequente acontecer a partir desta altura.  Enfim, para mim é mais que evidente que isto está a mudar e mesmo que os próximos tempos sejam muito chuvosos (o que duvido), continuarei a partilhar desta ideia.


----------



## comentador (5 Nov 2019 às 21:23)

São os tempos modernos e estão cada vez mais imprevisíveis. O certo é que neste momento o anticiclone está muito persistente e potente, trazendo bastante secura, mas acredito que quando se afastar trará semanas e semanas seguidas de chuva. Que também será anormal(relativamente à média dos meses), Mas mais vale chuva acima da média do que estes longos períodos de secura. Sem água não há vida e a nossa vegetação está a sentir e muito, bem como os agricultores com o gado e fracas produções agrícolas.


----------



## Marco pires (5 Nov 2019 às 21:40)

se continuar assim vai-se dar uma coisa curiosa daqui por uns tempos mas que de bom nada tem, que é ver o mapa de Portugal dividido ao meio, com toda a zona a norte do rio Tejo com uma situação normal a chuvosa, e a zona a sul do Tejo com seca moderada, severa ou extrema.
neste momento a zona de Lisboa e peninsula de Setúbal está a recuperar lentamente e pelo que poderá em breve passar a uma situação de seca fraca a normal, quiçá chuva fraca.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Nov 2019 às 21:46)

Pois essa calmaria no Atlântico a Sudoeste é o que nos está a matar...continuo a nao entender que se tenha prometido em vários sítios um Novembro muito chuvoso, é certo que tem chovido aqui no Centro, mas claramente é insuficiente. O Norte de Portugal é que está a ter muita chuva, de resto está tudo abaixo do que era suposto nesta altura.



joralentejano disse:


> Poderá ter e era bom que fosse uma alteração positiva.
> Quanto ao resto, nota-se claramente a subida do Anticiclone em latitude estando o Atlântico completamente "morto" a Sudoeste, o que é muito desfavorável para o Sul. A sinóptica dos próximos tempos será resumida a entradas de Noroeste, ou seja, aguaceiros a passar pela costa, talvez uma outra frente dissipada e o Norte da Península com acumulados bastante elevados. Até podia sair daqui uma cut-off, mas o anticiclone empurra tudo para Leste.
> Há pouco, estive a ver a sinóptica dominante nos anos chuvosos e o anticiclone mal se via nas cartas, algo que era bastante frequente acontecer a partir desta altura.  Enfim, para mim é mais que evidente que isto está a mudar e mesmo que os próximos tempos sejam muito chuvosos (o que duvido), continuarei a partilhar desta ideia.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Nov 2019 às 21:52)

Boa tarde e boa semana para todos.
Ora hoje tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados, com vento fraco de NO, a tarde o sul a dar ar da sua graça... 
No dia de ontem ao fim do dia (noite), grande pancada de trovão com aguaceiro moderado, após a passagem do mesmo a temperatura desceu a pique. 
Já se nota frio, vento fraco desagradável.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Nov 2019 às 22:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não vai chover nada jeito no sul, o padrão deve continuar o mesmo, com a Norte a levar com chuva e o sul apanhar os restos, não vale a pena ter ilusões.


Se vai ou não chover no Sul daqui por 10 dias não sei, e por ser uma incerteza, e uma carta incomum nos tempos que correm é que as coloquei no tópico que foi, se tivesse sido já uma  previsão, com uma probalidade bastante maior de acontecer teriam sido colocadas no tópico de previsão a 2 semanas! Mas continuou  a dizer que  nao sei , se vai ou não chover bem no Sul daqui a 10 dias, mas desejo muito que sim! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2019 às 13:09)

O GFS é tão bom, mas tão bom, mas tão bom...








... simplesmente a saída do modelo em comparação com os restantes membros só me dá para


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Nov 2019 às 14:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS é tão bom, mas tão bom, mas tão bom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece-me haver aí um erro gráfico. Há na linha da operacional cerca de um dia de atraso relativamente ao ensemble. Seria de todo muito estranho a própria condição inicial do modelo estar tão desfasada do restante!


----------



## Paulo H (6 Nov 2019 às 15:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS é tão bom, mas tão bom, mas tão bom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É simplesmente... Muito à frente!


----------



## trovoadas (6 Nov 2019 às 23:13)

Bom eu arrisco dizer que até dia 20 o mês está feito! Amanhã deverá chover qualquer coisa mas nada de relevante. Sempre a adiar. .. adiar....


----------



## comentador (9 Nov 2019 às 13:49)

Boa tarde!

Infelizmente segundo os modelos este mês de Novembro não vai trazer chuva nenhuma para o Sul. Parece que este ano e pela primeira vez na história o Sul passa o Natal com os terrenos despidos de vegetação como se fosse um deserto. A situação é caótica já neste momento!! Vamos entrar numa grande miséria se não chover. As sementeiras de cereais não nascem, as formigas juntam tudo, mesmo que venha a chover, já nunca é um ano normal. E o pior são os animais, a pouca água que existe não tem qualidade e é escassa. Sinceramente nunca vi a situação tão complicada.  Um País tão pequeno, só chove no Norte e Centro e o Sul parece que faz de propósito, nem uma pinga de jeito.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2019 às 15:24)

É o pânico do inverno inexistente* 







*Sim, sim. É um assunto sério mas eu não tenho influência na meteorologia.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2019 às 22:03)

Orion disse:


> É o pânico do inverno inexistente*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Realmente é o pânico ao olhar para a atual situação e ver essa previsão sendo que infelizmente, não é a única que mostra um cenário com anomalias negativas na precipitação bem vincadas nos próximos meses.
A previsão para Novembro, não está muito longe da realidade. No entanto, apenas falo nas diferenças Norte/Sul, pois a precipitação ainda não está acima da média em nenhum local.
Quanto aos restantes meses, é aquilo que tem acontecido nos últimos anos com o típico bloqueio a partir de dezembro.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Nov 2019 às 22:20)

A concretizar-se será catastrófico para o Alentejo


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Nov 2019 às 23:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Realmente é o pânico ao olhar para a atual situação e ver essa previsão sendo que infelizmente, não é a única que mostra um cenário com anomalias negativas na precipitação bem vincadas nos próximos meses.
> A previsão para Novembro, não está muito longe da realidade. No entanto, apenas falo nas diferenças Norte/Sul, pois a precipitação ainda não está acima da média em nenhum local.
> Quanto aos restantes meses, é aquilo que tem acontecido nos últimos anos com o típico bloqueio a partir de dezembro.



esperemos que essas previsões não se concretizem seria um desastre para a região sul.
o ano passado os modelos previam um inverno chuvoso e acabou por ser muito seco pode ser que este ano os modelos falhem nas previsões.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2019 às 01:15)

António josé Sales disse:


> esperemos que essas previsões não se concretizem seria um desastre para a região sul.
> o ano passado os modelos previam um inverno chuvoso e acabou por ser muito seco pode ser que este ano os modelos falhem nas previsões.



seria catastrófico e provavelmente o pior ciclo de sempre.
sinceramente não acredito que se venha a concretizar. Talvez este ano não se instale um bloqueio de inverno tão potente..
Todos nós ja vimos este tipo de previsão falhar.


----------



## bandevelugo (10 Nov 2019 às 12:27)

jamestorm disse:


> seria catastrófico e provavelmente o pior ciclo de sempre.
> sinceramente não acredito que se venha a concretizar. Talvez este ano não se instale um bloqueio de inverno tão potente..
> Todos nós ja vimos este tipo de previsão falhar.



Pior ciclo de sempre não sei, o evento de 2002-2006 também foi crítico - descambou nos incêndios terríveis de 2003 a 2005... mas está de facto muito assustador. Só reforça a necessidade de acumularmos água, para o que der e vier, e de a usarmos com tino - mais barragens e açudes, agricultura e outras atividades económicas mais eficientes, menos perdas de água nas distribuições...


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2019 às 13:46)

bandevelugo disse:


> Pior ciclo de sempre não sei, o evento de 2002-2006 também foi crítico - descambou nos incêndios terríveis de 2003 a 2005... mas está de facto muito assustador. Só reforça a necessidade de acumularmos água, para o que der e vier, e de a usarmos com tino - mais barragens e açudes, agricultura e outras atividades económicas mais eficientes, menos perdas de água nas distribuições...



penso que a situação actual já é mais critica do que 2005, em muitas albufeiras. e até vejo mais stress hídrico nas plantas a sul. Mas corrijam-me se estiver errado.

Estou a falar a sul e interior centro. Noutros locais a situação está a inverter-se aos poucos ( Tem chovido mto a norte . mas não existe nenhum local do país com chuva acima do normal, como ja foi dito aqui)


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2019 às 14:57)

Claro que para o sul, o padrão atmosférico acima publicado não é o mais favorável.


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2019 às 15:05)

https://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/JCLI3386.1

Para os nostálgicos, quando chovia com fartura no Alentejo 

Muito útil para comparar com o atual 'clima'.


----------



## remember (10 Nov 2019 às 15:27)

jamestorm disse:


> penso que a situação actual já é mais critica do que 2005, em muitas albufeiras. e até vejo mais stress hídrico nas plantas a sul. Mas corrijam-me se estiver errado.
> 
> Estou a falar a sul e interior centro. Noutros locais a situação está a inverter-se aos poucos ( Tem chovido mto a norte . mas não existe nenhum local do país com chuva acima do normal, como ja foi dito aqui)


Não sei quais são as médias a norte, mas com o que tem chovido ultimamente não sei se será bem assim, agora cá por baixo o panorama está negro...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Nov 2019 às 15:43)

remember disse:


> Não sei quais são as médias a norte, mas com o que tem chovido ultimamente não sei se será bem assim, agora cá por baixo o panorama está negro...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Médias: 
- Aveiro: 129,2 mn
- Porto: 158,1 mm
- Braga: 175,4 mm
- Viana do Castelo: 180,8 mm

É verdade que não há nenhum local com precipitação acima da média, mas não deve faltar muito para o Minho e o Litoral Centro (a norte de Leiria) ficar com as precipitações na média. 

Este novembro, de certa maneira, está a ser parecido ao novembro de 2009, que foi extremamente seco a sul e muito chuvoso a norte, talvez com aquela exceção do Interior Norte e Centro e da Península de Lisboa. 




Curiosamente, o dezembro que veio a seguir foi a "loucura" a nível meteorológico.  





Total de precipitação em dezembro de 2009:





Esperemos que se venha a cumprir o mesmo padrão que o de 2009, porque isso seria uma boa ajuda!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2019 às 16:25)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Médias:
> - Aveiro: 129,2 mn
> - Porto: 158,1 mm
> - Braga: 175,4 mm
> ...


Caso não haja mudança, como as previsões sazonais mostram, caminhamos para o 8º mês de Dezembro consecutivo abaixo da média. Dos 7 anteriores, 5 tiveram precipitação abaixo da média bem vincada e só 2012 e 2013 se escaparam.


----------



## 1337 (11 Nov 2019 às 14:54)

Ponte de Lima em 10 dias de Novembro, acumulado de 167.56 mm. Mês praticamente feito em 10 dias. Outubro ultrapassei por larga margem a média também. 
Chove praticamente todos os dias desde meio de Outubro


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2019 às 15:18)

1337 disse:


> Ponte de Lima em 10 dias de Novembro, acumulado de 167.56 mm. Mês praticamente feito em 10 dias. Outubro ultrapassei por larga margem a média também.
> Chove praticamente todos os dias desde meio de Outubro



Uau, um acumulado desses faz maravilhas, e parece que é para continuar assim aí pelo norte, já vi alguns vídeos de pequenos rios, e estão espectaculares, tal não é o caudal e a força da água.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2019 às 18:05)

Incrível esses valores...parece outro país...



1337 disse:


> Ponte de Lima em 10 dias de Novembro, acumulado de 167.56 mm. Mês praticamente feito em 10 dias. Outubro ultrapassei por larga margem a média também.
> Chove praticamente todos os dias desde meio de Outubro


----------



## remember (11 Nov 2019 às 18:33)

1337 disse:


> Ponte de Lima em 10 dias de Novembro, acumulado de 167.56 mm. Mês praticamente feito em 10 dias. Outubro ultrapassei por larga margem a média também.
> Chove praticamente todos os dias desde meio de Outubro


Tal como pensava... E há-de haver mais locais pelo norte que estejam nessa situação... Ainda não choveu quase nada do centro para baixo e já oiço dizerem que estão fartos deste tempo lol

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2019 às 20:27)

*Há sete meses que quase não chove no Algarve e a seca é extrema*
Autarcas reivindicam a construção de uma nova barragem. A empresa Águas do Algarve garante que até final do ano não faltará água nas torneiras.

Metade do Algarve, o sotavento, encontra-se em situação de “seca extrema” e a outra parte para lá caminha, está em “seca severa”. No mapa da gestão das Bacias Hidrográficas do Algarve, os furos que regam os golfes de Vale do Lobo já estão sinalizados com um triângulo a “vermelho”. A situação não é inédita, mas este ano a região algarvia está a ser particularmente atingida por uma aridez que faz temer o pior: os cortes no abastecimento ao sector agrícola

https://www.publico.pt/2019/11/11/l...rAne9r_YWQHJhO51gjgpPRgsSkgMrG1_nDBpLV9Bh_BcE


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Nov 2019 às 21:06)

Qualquer que veja as previsões constata que a 2a metade do mês será chuvoso em todo o país e desta vez nem o Algarve escapa. 
O Minho terá acumulados bem superiores a 400 mm em alguns locais neste mês e mesmo o Algarve deverá no final do do mês ficar na média!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2019 às 21:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Há sete meses que quase não chove no Algarve e a seca é extrema*
> Autarcas reivindicam a construção de uma nova barragem. A empresa Águas do Algarve garante que até final do ano não faltará água nas torneiras.
> 
> Metade do Algarve, o sotavento, encontra-se em situação de “seca extrema” e a outra parte para lá caminha, está em “seca severa”. No mapa da gestão das Bacias Hidrográficas do Algarve, os furos que regam os golfes de Vale do Lobo já estão sinalizados com um triângulo a “vermelho”. A situação não é inédita, mas este ano a região algarvia está a ser particularmente atingida por uma aridez que faz temer o pior: os cortes no abastecimento ao sector agrícola
> ...



Estes autarcas são mesmo génios, como a construção de novas barragens resolvesse o problema, aliás o problema não está na falta de barragens, mas sim na falta de chuva.   Ora, se não chove como vão encher as barragens novas? 

No passado, os autarcas também diziam o mesmo com a construção da barragem de Odelouca e parece que a coisa não resultou, porque a falta de água continua. 

Cá preferem destruir o ecossistema com barragens, enquanto os espanhóis aqui ao lado utilizam o tratamento da água das ETAR'S para recarregarem os aquíferos, cá vão para o mar.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Nov 2019 às 21:14)

Em princípio choverá bem mais do que choveu até agora. O gfs por exemplo mete os bons acumulados acima das 200h pelo que não é nada garantido. Para já se conseguirmos 20mm para humedecer um pouco os solos já não é mau...
Ainda está para definir se as depressões descem em latitude. Sem isso nada feito!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2019 às 21:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estes autarcas são mesmo génios, como a construção de novas barragens resolvesse o problema, aliás o problema não está na falta de barragens, mas sim na falta de chuva.   Ora, se não chove como vão encher as barragens novas?
> 
> No passado, os autarcas também diziam o mesmo com a construção da barragem de Odelouca e parece que a coisa não resultou, porque a falta de água continua.
> 
> Cá preferem destruir o ecossistema com barragens, enquanto os espanhóis aqui ao lado utilizam o tratamento da água das ETAR'S para recarregarem os aquíferos, cá vão para o mar.



É bem verdade, pois se não chover, as barragens não tem como encher, se nós por cá em vez de deitarmos toda a água das ETAR'S fora, a reutilizássemos, como nas regas dos jardins, árvores nas cidades, já era um grande passo no futuro, pois não iríamos estar a gastar água pótável, que cada ez mais tende a ser escassa, e assim podia-se dar um novo proveito a essa água.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2019 às 21:20)

trovoadas disse:


> Em princípio choverá bem mais do que choveu até agora. O gfs por exemplo mete os bons acumulados acima das 200h pelo que não é nada garantido. Para já se conseguirmos 20mm para humedecer um pouco os solos já não é mau...
> Ainda está para definir se as depressões descem em latitude. Sem isso nada feito!



Este mês, vai acabar acima da média. Elas vão vir e ainda vai andar tudo de barco.  Olha, que Janeiro vai ser excelente por cá.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Nov 2019 às 21:28)

tudo indica que  gradualmente as depressões vão começar a descer mais em latitude beneficiando assim a região sul que precisa urgentemente de chuva esperemos que as previsões se concretizem.


----------



## 1337 (11 Nov 2019 às 21:37)

jamestorm disse:


> Incrível esses valores...parece outro país...


É verdade






Choveu todos os dias de Novembro até agora, e já vem  chovendo todos os dias desde 11 ou 12 de Outubro, quase sem interrupção. 

Aqui posso dizer que mal tenho visto o sol.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Nov 2019 às 21:43)

Por aqui também tem chovido quase todos os dias, mas as quantidades não têm sido nada demais, embora já esteja tudo verdejante.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Nov 2019 às 21:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este mês, vai acabar acima da média. Elas vão vir e ainda vai andar tudo de barco.  Olha, que Janeiro vai ser excelente por cá.


Se se cumprir a profecia... "não há fome que não dê em fartura"  Vamos ver... Neste ponto não acredito em grande reviravolta. Acredito sim num cenário não tão seco como até agora. Para haver recuperação é preciso muito! Como alguém dizia aqui no fórum... Neste momento deve de haver laranjeiras a serem regadas com água com mijo de dinossauro 
Bom temos uma excelente oportunidade para implementar o reaproveitamento das águas das ETAR ou acabar com os jardins de relva e loendros. Farto desses pseudo jardins 
No reverso da medalha temos as zonas de cheia que acredito ainda ninguém fez nada... Depois queixem-se que vai tudo "rebêra" abaixo


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Nov 2019 às 11:29)

Ja começaram os cortes


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Nov 2019 às 13:14)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Ja começaram os cortes



Neste momento se ficasse assim já seria excelente.. 
Seria uma bela rega generalizada por diversos dias de acordo com o gfs. 
O problema é que ainda falta muito tempo, e apenas o gfs mostra através da media do ensemble uma situação prolongada. 
Quanto ao Norte seja uma situação ou outra vai continuar a ter chuva, chuva ou mais chuva!!


----------



## kikofra (12 Nov 2019 às 14:51)

Acham que terei sorte se mandar um saltinho a freita na quinta? Pelas previsoes parece haver probabilidade de nevar, a ultima vez que fui a sorte correu bem


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Nov 2019 às 19:12)

Segundo os modelos ecm, gfs e gem teremos uma valente mudança de padrão a partir do dia 19 Novembro. 
Run após run Essa tendência é cada vez mais reforçarda. 
A dúvida é quais serão as regiões mais atingidas. 
Finalmente boas notícias...


----------



## comentador (13 Nov 2019 às 06:44)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Segundo os modelos ecm, gfs e gem teremos uma valente mudança de padrão a partir do dia 19 Novembro.
> Run após run Essa tendência é cada vez mais reforçarda.
> A dúvida é quais serão as regiões mais atingidas.
> Finalmente boas notícias...


A partir de agora de run para run essa tendência começa a diminuir. E vai ser mais do mesmo, o Norte e Centro vão a continuação deste padrão e o Sul sem chuva praticamente nenhuma. Os modelos já começaram a cortar e muito!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Nov 2019 às 09:09)

Este tipo de situações meteorológicas que estamos a ter neste momento não são nada de novas. Vejam as últimas 5 páginas das previsões a 2 semanas e vejam se não estou certo: 
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsoes-medio-prazo-ate-2-semanas-fevereiro-2018.9676/pagina-


----------



## cepp1 (13 Nov 2019 às 12:03)

bom dia a todos, a minha filha mais velha está me sempre a pedir para ver neve...alguém sabe onde nos próximos dias poderei ver neve o mais próximo possível de Leiria e em segurança?
Serra da Lousã cairá neve?? ou terei de ir á serra da estrela??


----------



## kikofra (13 Nov 2019 às 17:10)

cepp1 disse:


> bom dia a todos, a minha filha mais velha está me sempre a pedir para ver neve...alguém sabe onde nos próximos dias poderei ver neve o mais próximo possível de Leiria e em segurança?
> Serra da Lousã cairá neve?? ou terei de ir á serra da estrela??


Pelas previsoes acho que amanha é capaz de cair alguma coisa nos pontos mais Altos da lousa


----------



## Tonton (13 Nov 2019 às 18:17)

kikofra disse:


> Pelas previsoes acho que amanha é capaz de cair alguma coisa nos pontos mais Altos da lousa



Para já, o IPMA não tem aviso de neve para o distrito de Coimbra, com aviso mais perto, distritos de Castelo Branco ou Viseu, de 1000m para cima.

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-e-alertas-novembro-2019.10171/#post-748885


----------



## Tonton (13 Nov 2019 às 20:34)

Wisemaps disse:


> Cenário brutal de frio pela Europa (Eumetsat - air mass). Tudo a postos?



Amigo, isto é pêra doce, frio a sério é lá para as bandas da Rússia


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2019 às 20:44)

Tonton disse:


> Amigo, isto é pêra doce, frio a sério é lá para as bandas da Rússia


Os russos ou os nórdicos vem para cá no inverno e andam de manga curta em Lisboa.


----------



## dvieira (14 Nov 2019 às 00:47)

. Depois deste evento de algum frio alguma chuva parece que vamos ter uma ciclogénese  explosiva com vento extremo e bons acumulados de precipitação.  Ainda falta bastante tempo para este 2º evento mas a cada saída a tendência continua lá.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2019 às 08:48)

Fez ontem 8 anos que na zona do litoral centro tivemos muita animação. Foram quase 24h seguidas de trovoada constante, dos melhores dias meteorologicamente falando a que assisti.

O link do resumo do evento é este  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/supercelulas-do-oeste-13-novembro-2011.6148/
Infelizmente muitas fotos e vídeos já se perderam, mas ainda restam algumas


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2019 às 12:19)

Seria excelente esses acumulados, e bom mesmo era essa área a vermelho entrar pelo Algarve e nao por Espanha!! 


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Possivelmente os dias 21/22 serão os mais animados  , mas em princípio será uma semana toda ela de "bom" tempo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Nov 2019 às 12:26)

jamestorm disse:


> Seria excelente esses acumulados, e bom mesmo era essa área a vermelho entrar pelo Algarve e nao por Espanha!!



Ainda muita incerta quanto a isso , e será com certeza assim até ao possível dia do suposto evento! Mas aparente nesses dois dia o Sul será muito bem beneficiado , o que acontecer será um belíssimo empurrão no momento de seca actual que o mesmo vive!  Contudo será bom que as pessoas tenham noção que mesmo que chova o que está previsto chover, a situação não ficará resolvida!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Nov 2019 às 13:10)

Boas, está run das 06h toda ela está fora do ensemble, e esses dois dias então nem se fala.
A média do ensemble neste momento aponta a cerca de 90 mm para os próximos 15 dias.
Mesmo assim continua a ser um valor muito bom.

Edit: com a run das 00h do ecm acontece o mesmo pelo q o melhor será esperar para ver..


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2019 às 14:13)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas, está run das 06h toda ela está fora do ensemble, e esses dois dias então nem se fala.
> A média do ensemble neste momento aponta a cerca de 90 mm para os próximos 15 dias.



Do que consegui apurar, só o GFS foi atualizado. Os outros membros do_ ensemble_ (GEFS) continuam com a versão antiga.

Em outras palavras, os diversos membros do GEFS podem mostrar cenários (ainda) mais diferentes da saída operacional.

Do desespero à euforia


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Nov 2019 às 14:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fez ontem 8 anos que na zona do litoral centro tivemos muita animação. Foram quase 24h seguidas de trovoada constante, dos melhores dias meteorologicamente falando a que assisti.
> 
> O link do resumo do evento é este  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/supercelulas-do-oeste-13-novembro-2011.6148/
> Infelizmente muitas fotos e vídeos já se perderam, mas ainda restam algumas



Que grande evento esse. Aquela enorme célula que se forma junto à costa ao fim da tarde é qualquer coisa. 



Por falar em aniversários de grandes eventos meteorológicos, fez ontem *dez* anos que passou uma das frentes mais impressionantes que já vi. Toda ela carregada de trovoada e ventos fortes, derrubou duas árvores do meu quintal. Dez anos desde o mítico inverno de 2009/10, veremos se temos algo parecido este ano.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2019 às 15:07)

Caso as previsões se concretizem, a próxima semana será em cheio para o Sotavento. 
Ora vejam o meteograma do GFS para Tavira:





127,6 mm numa semana! Sendo que a média de novembro é de 70 a 80 mm, este valor equivale a, pelo menos, 180% do valor normal para novembro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2019 às 15:19)

Pedia, *uma vez mais*, que mensagens sobre previsões fossem colocadas nos respectivos tópicos.

 Previsões a curto prazo (até 3 dias - Novembro 2019)
 Previsões a médio prazo (até 2 semanas - Novembro 2019)
 Previsões a longo prazo (outono - inverno 2019)

Obrigado.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Nov 2019 às 16:25)

Gostava de saber porque é que o Distrito de Beja está em Aviso Laranja devido à trovoada


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2019 às 16:28)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Gostava de saber porque é que o Distrito de Beja está em Aviso Laranja devido à trovoada


Pois, eu também gostava de saber.


----------



## Leiga (14 Nov 2019 às 16:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Caso as previsões se concretizem, a próxima semana será em cheio para o Sotavento.
> Ora vejam o meteograma do GFS para Tavira:
> 
> 
> ...


Tb já tinha visto... se não for td junto, que se concretize, que bem precisam!!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Nov 2019 às 18:13)

Nesta run já desapareceu tudo para metade, e de acordo com a média do ensemble... Ainda é cedo!!


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2019 às 18:34)

primeiro diziam que frio vinha da irlanda  agora dizem que tempo vai agravar nas próximas 48h, que é literalmente ao contrário , vem um tempo mais invernal o pessoal pira todo


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2019 às 18:44)

Não obstante a falta de consenso nos pormenores por parte dos modelos, há um núcleo depressionário secundário com intensidade potencialmente relevante para o território português.

O GFS e o IFS concordam na localização geral (litoral centro) mas parecem ter intensidades ligeiramente diferentes. A hora da chegada é também muito diferente (144h vs 168h respetivamente).

No GEM, o núcleo afeta mais a Madeira. O ICON está semelhante ao GEM.

O Unified Model (UM) do MetOffice não tem a longevidade suficiente.

A ver o que as próximas saídas mostram.


----------



## Tonton (14 Nov 2019 às 18:58)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Gostava de saber porque é que o Distrito de Beja está em Aviso Laranja devido à trovoada



Que eu tivesse visto o aviso Laranja de Beja, é para agitação marítima????


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2019 às 19:01)

Tonton disse:


> Que eu tivesse visto o aviso Laranja de Beja, é para agitação marítima????


Não, já esteve com aviso laranja para trovoada, ridículo.
Também não percebo o aviso para Portalegre, estes aguaceiros ficam quase todos no litoral, chegam ao interior já " desfeitos".


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Nov 2019 às 20:28)

Neste momento os totais de precipitação previstos rondam os 50 mm aqui para Faro. 
Veremos como evoluírem os modelos nas próximas runs!!


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2019 às 11:35)

Orion disse:


> Não obstante a falta de consenso nos pormenores por parte dos modelos, há um núcleo depressionário secundário com intensidade potencialmente relevante para o território português.
> 
> O GFS e o IFS concordam na localização geral (litoral centro) mas parecem ter intensidades ligeiramente diferentes. A hora da chegada é também muito diferente (144h vs 168h respetivamente).
> 
> ...



Vá lá Orion não custa nada seguir o pedido da moderação! 



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pedia, *uma vez mais*, que mensagens sobre previsões fossem colocadas nos respectivos tópicos.
> 
> Previsões a curto prazo (até 3 dias - Novembro 2019)
> Previsões a médio prazo (até 2 semanas - Novembro 2019)
> ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2019 às 19:30)

Até que enfim, parece que a chuva está no bom caminho.

"Excelentes notícias sobre os níveis na água do solo, com melhorias significativas em todas as regiões, sendo que no litoral norte e centro temos os solos saturados mesmo de água, enquanto nas outras regiões também houve muitas melhorias, apesar de o Alentejo e mesmo o vale do Tejo e o Algarve continuam com valores ainda algo preocupantes.

Próxima semana deverá ser chuvosa a partir de terça feira e esperamos mais uma grande melhorias nos níveis da água no solo e podemos dizer que pode mesmo haver a possibilidade de este mês ser chuvoso em todo o território, para já é só uma possibilidade, portanto temos de ir vendo."

Fonte: Meteo Nacional


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2019 às 01:31)

Tanto tira e põe nos modelos...mas ao que parece é quase certo próxima semana chuvosa para a Região de Lisboa e Oeste?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Nov 2019 às 02:01)

jamestorm disse:


> Tanto tira e põe nos modelos...mas ao que parece é quase certo próxima semana chuvosa para a Região de Lisboa e Oeste?


Para a Região de Lisboa e Oeste e para o país inteiro. É quase certo que vai chover, e possivelmente vai ser um seguimento de várias depressões e tempestades até ao fim do mês. Os modelos, uma semana depois, continuam muito generosos acerca da precipitação, e isso é bom sinal.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2019 às 02:19)

Isso é que se quer, e que apanhe tb o Sul!!



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Para a Região de Lisboa e Oeste e para o país inteiro. É quase certo que vai chover, e possivelmente vai ser um seguimento de várias depressões e tempestades até ao fim do mês. Os modelos, uma semana depois, continuam muito generosos acerca da precipitação, e isso é bom sinal.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Nov 2019 às 11:08)

Grande corte  só surpreende quem ainda nao sabe como as coisas funcionam quando se prevê chuva para o Alentejo.  Essas páginas do facebook que andam para ai a anunciar um dilúvio com objectivos sensacionalistas deviam ter mais prudência


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Nov 2019 às 11:18)

Já começam com os dramas basta uma numa saída os modelos cortarem na precipitação para começarem a desesperar é normal haver cortes na precipitação no entanto lá por terem cortado nesta saída podem muito bem voltar a colocar precipitação nas próximas saídas,o modelo que está pior é o gfs e todos sabemos que este modelo  tanto prevê o 8 ou o 80 não é fiável, em relação ao ecm a  saída operacional piorou em relação a ontem mas o ensemble está melhor o que prevalece é o ensemble por isso tenham calma.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2019 às 11:20)

pois já vi que está a ir tudo pela agua abaixo...neste canto é assim. Devemos ser dos países mais afectados na Europa pelas alterações climáticas. 



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Para a Região de Lisboa e Oeste e para o país inteiro. É quase certo que vai chover, e possivelmente vai ser um seguimento de várias depressões e tempestades até ao fim do mês. Os modelos, uma semana depois, continuam muito generosos acerca da precipitação, e isso é bom sinal.





RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande corte  só surpreende quem ainda nao sabe como as coisas funcionam quando se prevê chuva para o Alentejo.  Essas páginas do facebook que andam para ai a anunciar um dilúvio com objectivos sensacionalistas deviam ter mais prudência


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2019 às 22:36)

Faz hoje 7 anos que a região Sul foi atingida por um tornado F3, mais concretamente na região de Silves.

 Tópico MeteoPT sobre o evento.
Seguimento Sul Novembro 2012, primeiro reporte de tornado.
 Relatório Científico do IPMA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Nov 2019 às 23:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Faz hoje 7 anos que a região Sul foi atingida por um tornado F3, mais concretamente na região de Silves.
> 
> Seguimento Sul Novembro 2012, primeiro reporte de tornado.
> Relatório Científico do IPMA.


Veja as vezes que vir este vídeo, deixa.me sempre com pele de galinha, tal é a sua brutalidade! Uma mistura de fascinante,e ao mesmo tempo de assustador! Lembro.me deste dia como se fosse ontem , e já se passaram 7 anos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2019 às 23:49)

Vai ser uma semana chuvosa! Mais ou menos logo veremos, agora se será até ao final do mês tenho dúvidas...
Em principio será feito o mês de Outubro (se é que me entendem ) depois fica a faltar Novembro.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2019 às 10:32)

então onde anda o tao falado comboio de depressões? 
Nem sequer estou muito preocupado porque já vi que vai chover bem para a zona Oeste e norte de Lisboa, mas interessava ser um evento mais forte e generalizado. Sobretudo pq o sul está como está...

 Hoje fui medir o poço cá de casa e subiu bastante!!  Isto à custa da ultima semana, pq ha umas duas semanas estava bem em baixo.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Nov 2019 às 10:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Faz hoje 7 anos que a região Sul foi atingida por um tornado F3, mais concretamente na região de Silves.
> 
> Seguimento Sul Novembro 2012, primeiro reporte de tornado.
> Relatório Científico do IPMA.


Tanto falam em organizar o fórum, esta mensagem não devia estar no Arquivo de eventos históricos?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2019 às 11:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tanto falam em organizar o fórum, esta mensagem não devia estar no Arquivo de eventos históricos?



Na minha opinião não, uma vez que há um tópico inteiramente dedicado a este evento.

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...o-lagoa-e-silves-16-de-novembro-de-2012.6807/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Nov 2019 às 12:04)

Eu não compreendo tanto drama em relação à chuva na próxima semana. 
A média no Sotavento anda entre os 70 e os 80 mm, e é exatamente isso que prevê o ECMWF nos próximos 8 dias. É verdade que temos tido muitos meses secos, mas isto seria um bom começo, não? 

Não compreendo a fama do GFS. Este modelo já falhou uma data de vezes este ano, desde passagens de frentes até eventos localizados. Sim, o ECMWF também já falhou várias vezes este ano, como é óbvio, mas muitas dessas falhas foram ao nível da temperatura (por exemplo, no mês de julho passado em certos dias) e não tanto pela precipitação.
Claro que todos os modelos falham, a matemática neste caso não é certeira, mas o que tem acertado mais vezes nos últimos tempos até é o europeu, e não tanto o americano.


----------



## comentador (17 Nov 2019 às 13:21)

Boa tarde!

E os modelos continuam no seu corte de precipitação para o Baixo Alentejo!  Ainda não é desta! Quanto mais necessidade de chuva temos e quanto mais desejamos passa tudo ao lado.


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2019 às 14:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não compreendo a fama do GFS.



É de fácil consultação e disponibiliza, gratuitamente, uma enorme seleção de dados.

É norte-americano e por isso é-lhe atribuído uma importância especial.

Não há conhecimento geral do desempenho mensal, sazonal e anual dos diversos modelos.



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> o ECMWF



É o nome do centro que produz o modelo que consultas, o Integrated Forecast System (IFS).

Em geral, não há em lado nenhum grande esforço para nomear corretamente o modelo. Deve ser para não confundir os 2 (GFS / IFS).

Lá está, como os norte-americanos usam uma batelada de modelos - entre os quais o GFS - há mais esforço na correta identificação. Mas alguém chama MeteoFrance ao AROME? Negativo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Nov 2019 às 19:56)

Estive a ver os modelos e, de repente, o ECMWF voltou a intensificar bastante na precipitação. A saída operacional voltou a prever valores à volta dos 80-100 mm no Algarve e entre os 50 e os 80 mm em grande parte do Alentejo. 
Eu bem dizia que não era preciso fazer tanto drama. 

Já o GFS... Bem, é o GFS, como já se sabe. Também não previa quase nada para hoje, por aqui, e na realidade caíram 15 mm do céu.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Nov 2019 às 20:51)

Pena é que esta completamente desfasada do resto do ensemble e o facto é que tem tudo a ver com o dia de 5a feira!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Nov 2019 às 20:52)

A incerteza para esse dia ainda é enorme!!


----------



## trovoadas (17 Nov 2019 às 21:06)

A partir do próximo fim de semana a tendência é para recuperação do AA, novamente. 
Durante esta semana e à medida que vamos vendo cair alguma "chuva no nabal" já podemos ter alguma ideia do futuro.
Desculpem-me mas face à atual situação ando sempre em avanço...
Entretanto a ver se recuperamos alguma humidade nos solos. A escorrência, essa será reduzida, tudo depende se teremos 50, 70, 80 ou 100mm no final.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Nov 2019 às 21:08)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A incerteza para esse dia ainda é enorme!!


Se falhar esse dia quase podemos dizer adeus ao mês!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Nov 2019 às 21:40)

Volta AA estás perdoado!!
A chuva que vá em abundância aí para o sul pq aqui no litoral norte estamos fartos..


----------



## Marco pires (17 Nov 2019 às 23:29)

últimos dados disponíveis dos níveis de água no solo, com o dia de hoje deve ter melhorado significativamente pelo menos na zona de Lisboa onde choveu o dia todo.
evolução francamente positiva mas ainda insuficiente, a ver se continua a chover e que o AA desapareça das nossas bandas por um bom tempo.
ainda tenho esperança de ver o pais todo CC


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Nov 2019 às 08:59)

E o AA rapidamente vai retomar, portanto as expectativas de grandes chuvas, já foram pelo cano.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Nov 2019 às 10:43)

wow grande corte generalizado na chuva...pouco vai chover a  sul do Tejo, novamente. E mesmo a norte nada de especial. esperemos que isto ainda mude um bocado e nos favoreça.


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2019 às 11:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Faz hoje 7 anos que a região Sul foi atingida por um tornado F3, mais concretamente na região de Silves.
> 
> Tópico MeteoPT sobre o evento.
> Seguimento Sul Novembro 2012, primeiro reporte de tornado.
> Relatório Científico do IPMA.



Não tenho grandes dúvidas que este é o registo mais extremo e incrível que alguma vez foi feito de um tornado em Portugal. E podia ter sido fatal para quem filmou...


----------



## trovoadas (18 Nov 2019 às 11:24)

A semana fora de série está a desvanecer-se...

Já agora convido o pessoal a fazer o troço do IP2 entre Castro Verde e Beja. Depois digam se não é a travessia do deserto...
Uma parte do território completamente entregue à sua sorte!


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Nov 2019 às 15:04)

Snifa disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> acumulações generosas previstas pelo GFS 6Z em muitos locais para os próximos dias , perto dos 300 mm no Alto Minho



O ECM não é tão generoso para Norte, mas creio que é mais democrático nessa repartição. Espero sinceramente que os modelos pequem por falta e hajam surpresas, tal como ontem no Interior do Alentejo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Nov 2019 às 16:42)

O corte continua e no fim de semana ja volta o AA com a força do costume. Estamos condenados


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Nov 2019 às 17:12)

Compreendo a desilusão, é um facto que os modelos desviaram-se significativamente do previsto há uns 3 dias atrás, onde mesmo as médias dos ensembles eram bastante generosas. Neste momento as expectativas baixaram bastante, mas não deixa de ser verdade que o território irá ser cruzado por várias frentes/ linhas de instabilidade durante esta semana, do norte ao Algarve. Estas serão aparentemente mais vigorosas que num passado recente, o AA andará bem mais longe. Poderão haver algumas surpresas, não são raros os casos em que os modelos subestimam a precipitação, como aconteceu este Domingo em várias regiões do país, inclusive no Alto Alentejo. Euforias em caso contrário também seriam desaconselhadas, pois também não seria inédito um modelo prever grandes quantidades de chuva no sul do país, e depois pouco cair. A precipitação é um parâmetro bastante complicado de modelar, tenhamos calma. Aconselho a esperar para ver, e no próximo fim de semana então se fará um balanço. Acredito que pelo menos a situação a nível dos solos melhore no sul do país. Será preciso é que depois o AA não se estabeleça por um período muito alargado, mas aí entramos num domínio que roça a adivinhação.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Nov 2019 às 20:22)

Boa noite o que eu vejo é muita muita incerteza nos modelos nem no prazo de três dias acertam nas previsões quanto mais a uma semana ou quinze dias!!!!!


----------



## comentador (18 Nov 2019 às 21:35)

Boa noite! Parece que ainda não vai ser desta que vai chover no Baixo Alentejo. Não vejo no tempo indícios nenhuns de venha chuva tão prestes. Tempo árido e mais árido para o Sul, isso sim!!


----------



## Marco pires (18 Nov 2019 às 21:58)

tal como previa uma melhoria dos niveis de água no solo, sendo que apenas o interior do baixo Alentejo e algarve estão ainda numa situação débil.
felizmente quase já não existe PEP estando por isso fora de questão situações de stress hídrico, todo o litoral norte e parte do centro estão em CC pelo que agora toda a água que cair será escorrência o que é óptimo para repor a normalidade nos cursos de água e nas barragens, possivelmente com as próximas chuvas a Capacidade de Campo irá estender-se de toda a faixa litoral do Minho até à península de Setúbal e normalizar no vale do Tejo que ainda apresenta valores insuficientes bem como em parte do vale do Sado.
interessante tambem verificar que o interior norte e centro estão numa situação normal, com bons niveis de água no solo.
por isso as perspectivas estão boas para a maior parte do continente, havendo apenas uma incerteza a respeito do interior do baixo Alentejo e Algarve, de qualquer forma essas zonas sofrem tendencialmente com períodos regulares de niveis de água no solo insuficientes.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2019 às 01:36)

Gostaria de ver esse vale do Tejo bastante melhor do que vejo no gráfico. Mas, penso que nesta semana iremos ter grandes avanços nesse sentido. 



Marco pires disse:


> tal como previa uma melhoria dos niveis de água no solo, sendo que apenas o interior do baixo Alentejo e algarve estão ainda numa situação débil.
> felizmente quase já não existe PEP estando por isso fora de questão situações de stress hídrico, todo o litoral norte e parte do centro estão em CC pelo que agora toda a água que cair será escorrência o que é óptimo para repor a normalidade nos cursos de água e nas barragens, possivelmente com as próximas chuvas a Capacidade de Campo irá estender-se de toda a faixa litoral do Minho até à península de Setúbal e normalizar no vale do Tejo que ainda apresenta valores insuficientes bem como em parte do vale do Sado.
> interessante tambem verificar que o interior norte e centro estão numa situação normal, com bons niveis de água no solo.
> por isso as perspectivas estão boas para a maior parte do continente, havendo apenas uma incerteza a respeito do interior do baixo Alentejo e Algarve, de qualquer forma essas zonas sofrem tendencialmente com períodos regulares de niveis de água no solo insuficientes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 09:39)

As imagens de satélite mostram uma linha de instabilidade em desenvolvimento com aspecto interessante... até pode dar trovoada.


----------



## Thomar (19 Nov 2019 às 11:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> As imagens de satélite mostram uma linha de instabilidade em desenvolvimento com aspecto interessante... até pode dar trovoada.


Hoje de manhã na RTP a meteorologista disse que havia possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas no Baixo Alentejo e no Algarve mais para o final do dia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 11:31)

Thomar disse:


> Hoje de manhã na RTP a meteorologista disse que havia possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas no Baixo Alentejo e no Algarve mais para o final do dia.


Se calhar vai ser mais cedo...


----------



## comentador (19 Nov 2019 às 12:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se calhar vai ser mais cedo...



Será que este evento irá trazer mesmo chuva para o Alentejo?? Com os sinais que o tempo tem apresentado este ano duvido que chova aqui alguma coisa!! Vejo o céu com nuvens altas e pouca consistência e está muito frio e sem vento, não me parece que chova. 
Anos de chuva o vento sopra forte, as nuvens são bem consistentes e esbranquiçadas carregadas de muita humidade, são tempestades umas atrás das outras.  Desde 2010 que o Baixo Alentejo nunca mais teve um Inverno como deve ser. A vegetação comprova bem isso neste momento e as barragens dos Vale do Sado estão no nível morto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 12:40)

comentador disse:


> Será que este evento irá trazer mesmo chuva para o Alentejo?? Com os sinais que o tempo tem apresentado este ano duvido que chova aqui alguma coisa!! Vejo o céu com nuvens altas e pouca consistência e está muito frio e sem vento, não me parece que chova.
> Anos de chuva o vento sopra forte, as nuvens são bem consistentes e esbranquiçadas carregadas de muita humidade, são tempestades umas atrás das outras.  Desde 2010 que o Baixo Alentejo nunca mais teve um Inverno como deve ser. A vegetação comprova bem isso neste momento e as barragens dos Vale do Sado estão no nível morto.


Não sei se será muito se pouco mas alguma coisa há de ser... i hope!


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Nov 2019 às 13:05)

comentador disse:


> Desde 2010 que o Baixo Alentejo nunca mais teve um Inverno como deve ser. A vegetação comprova bem isso neste momento e as barragens dos Vale do Sado estão no nível morto.



Arrisco dizer que, com excepção das áreas mais montanhosas, todo o Sul abaixo do Tejo tem sofrido anos hidrológicos paupérrimos desde 2010...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2019 às 13:09)

Thomar disse:


> Hoje de manhã na RTP a meteorologista disse que havia possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas no Baixo Alentejo e no Algarve mais para o final do dia.



Só mais madrugada/manhã de amanhã é que existe maior probabilidade de trovoadas no Algarve, no Alentejo nem por isso, as zonas mais propícias serão Lisboa/Setúbal e depois o Algarve. 

Pelo menos, já é bom sinal, ter Ayamonte com aviso amarelo durante a manhã de amanhã para precipitação.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Nov 2019 às 13:10)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *Amanhã por esta hora Lisboa poderá estar um caos no trânsito *



@Ricardo Carvalho o 1º mapa é da previsão para as 3h da madrugada  Só os frequentadores das docas ou da vida nocturna terão problemas com o trânsito 
Se fosse entre as 7h e as 8h, ai sim, Lisboa ia ficar parada até às tantas 

Seja como for, ela que venha.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Nov 2019 às 15:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho o 1º mapa é da previsão para as 3h da madrugada  Só os frequentadores das docas ou da vida nocturna terão problemas com o trânsito
> Se fosse entre as 7h e as 8h, ai sim, Lisboa ia ficar parada até às tantas
> 
> Seja como for, ela que venha.



Ahahah...  Verdade Miguel, peço desculpa por induzir a malta em erro,  eu quando me referia ao trânsito caótico , estava a referir.me exactamente à probabilidade de o evento de precipitação mais forte se prolongar madrugada dentro e apanhar a hora de ponta ao início da manhã pela cidade, se o Arome tiver razão, na minha zona será mais ou menos assim , mas por cá o trânsito tolera-se bem , é a vantagem de se viver no campo  Contudo já sabemos que isto de horas e quantidade de precipitação mesmo num modelo de meseoescala , vale sempre aquilo que vale


----------



## Norther (19 Nov 2019 às 21:49)

O sul pode ter uma madrugada/manhã interessante, pela linha de instabilidade que se vai formando...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Nov 2019 às 22:00)

Tem muito bom aspecto, essa frente veremos qual o seu comportamento assim que a frente entrar em terra!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2019 às 09:00)

Candy disse:


> Não faço ideia a temperatura que estará lá fora a esta hora mas pelo que se sente em casa com certeza está frio



Frio em Peniche??? Isso só no Verão, quando saímos de Santarém com 38 ºC e, quando chegamos a Peniche, estão 21 ºC 
Por aqui estamos com uns fresquinhos 9 ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2019 às 09:58)

Parece que se está a por como ontem. A linha de instabilidade que se está a formar ao largo da costa norte e centro, (até agora) e que vai entrar no continente tem um excelente aspecto e promete...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Nov 2019 às 16:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É um verdadeiro delírio esta saída do ECMWF


Eu, quando vejo este tipo de modelos, lembro-me do rio atmosférico de novembro de 2018. Estava previsto que atingisse o Norte e, de repente, essa chuva passou a ser prevista para o sul.  
Curiosamente, esse rio atmosférico mais ao sul mudou o panorama a nível das pressões atmosféricas no resto do mês. Permitiu a chegada de frentes bastante intensas até ao início de dezembro. Volto a lembrar que o outono de 2018, no Algarve, até foi chuvoso. O problema veio a seguir. 

Veremos o que acontece.


----------



## Marco pires (20 Nov 2019 às 23:02)

ultimo update dos niveis de água no solo.
melhoria significativa no vale do Tejo e alto Alentejo, toda faixa litoral entre a peninsula de Setúbal e o Minho deverá atingir capacidade de campo dentro de uma semana.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Nov 2019 às 23:44)

Ena que engraçado existem locais que mudam de cor quase sem chover e outros que são uma espécie de oásis no meio do deserto.
O que vale é que não ligo quase nada a esse gráfico.
Como é que a zona de Alcoutim... Mértola é afins esta a verde??

É já agora a zona de monchique tem menos de 10% de água no solo quando só num dia choveu mais do que no mês todo na zona de Alcoutim, Mértola e afins??
É como o índice pdsi em que se em Setembro choveu 5 X o normal aqui passo se calhar de seca extrema para seca severa ou moderada. 
Importante é o nível das barragens.. Isso sim o resto é paisagem pois está cheio de erros..


----------



## Luis Martins (21 Nov 2019 às 00:54)

Nota-se claramente a diferença entre o ocidente do Sistema Sintra/Montejunto/Estrela da parte oriental. No fundo é a diferença simplista entre o clima atlantico e o clima mediterrânico. Aurélio a zona de Mértola e Alcoutim está a amarelo e nao a verde. O verde está um pouco mais a norte será a zona do Alqueva.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Nov 2019 às 08:02)

Isso para mim é esverdeado e não amarelo, seja como for mantém se o que digo, como pode essa zona ter 21 a 40 de água no solo e a de Monchique ter menos??


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2019 às 08:52)

Entre os Açores e a Madeira é possível ver a intensidade dos ventos da depressão que há algum tempo atrás (mas em apenas alguns modelos) esteve para afetar o continente com uma intensidade relevante. Imagem captada ontem por volta das 21:55h UTC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Nov 2019 às 11:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois isso é bem visível na imagem de satélite... é uma pena.



Ironicamente, os Modelos de Médio e Longo Prazo nas previsões para Portugal Continental, primeiro dão muito frio ou muita precipitação; depois o frio vai para Leste, a chuva vai para Norte ou para Sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2019 às 12:16)

O GFS, está animado, pois está a prever quase 30 mm para a próxima madrugada e manhã de sexta feira.


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Nov 2019 às 13:07)

*Powerful storm to unleash strong winds, heavy rain from Spain to France and Italy*
https://www.accuweather.com/en/seve...vy-rain-from-spain-to-france-and-italy/631155
*



*


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Nov 2019 às 14:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E Marrocos a levar uma boa rega...



Solução: quando o Trump derrubar o muro, com os restos fazer umas montanhas artificiais entre Moura e Vila Real de Santo António. Iremos ter os nossos "Atlas" com mais de 4.000 metros de altitude


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 15:25)

A imagem de satélite está fantástica com a aproximação da tempestade de hoje à noite e amanhã...


----------



## Marco pires (21 Nov 2019 às 15:31)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Isso para mim é esverdeado e não amarelo, seja como for mantém se o que digo, como pode essa zona ter 21 a 40 de água no solo e a de Monchique ter menos??


 
A malha usada na elaboração dos mapas de nível da água no solo deve ser bastante alargada e pouco detalhada em termos espaciais, por isso não creio que se possa levar tão ao detalhe a leitura do mapa.
As próprias percentagens são bastante liberais entre cores.
Eu ou não encontrei ou então não está divulgada a metodologia usada na elaboração dos mapas de água no solo, mas seria interessante saber.


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2019 às 19:04)

senhor IPMA actualize os avisos meteorológicos se faz favor, falta ali "alguns"


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2019 às 19:10)

Nem tenho visto modelos, nem tinha bem noção que vinha uma depressão mais cavada. Bela ventania e chuvada prevista para o final do dia de amanhã.

Ah, e há avisos se mudarem o dia para "amanhã", mas é possivel que sejam atualizados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 19:24)

Que bela depressão se vê a chegar na imagem de satélite, e no radar já se vêem as primeiras chuvas em aproximação...


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2019 às 19:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nem tenho visto modelos, nem tinha bem noção que vinha uma depressão mais cavada. Bela ventania e chuvada prevista para o final do dia de amanhã.
> 
> Ah, e há avisos se mudarem o dia para "amanhã", mas é possivel que sejam atualizados.



não sei se percebi bem, mas não é para o final do dia, vai começar madrugada lá em cima e no máximo deve chegar meio da tarde lá no algarve (infelizmente da serra algarvia para baixo vai chover bem menos comparado resto do país, olhando para os modelos)

sim eu sei que há avisos  mas os que há acho pouco, acho que falta alguns


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2019 às 19:32)

Enganei-me, aqui na zona é ao início da tarde/final da manhã.  Sim, no Norte começa já esta noite. Os modelos até estão a meter a coisa potente mesmo para estes lados, muito vento pelo menos. Vamos lá ver.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Nov 2019 às 19:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Enganei-me, aqui na zona é ao início da tarde/final da manhã.  Sim, no Norte começa já esta noite. Os modelos até estão a meter a coisa potente mesmo para estes lados, muito vento pelo menos. Vamos lá ver.


O ECM prevê chuva e vento para a nossa zona a partir da madrugada, está a prever cerca de 40mm para aqui, vamos ver.


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Nov 2019 às 19:53)

Boa noite a frente têm óptimo aspecto  e parece ser bastante extensa que velha a chuva


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2019 às 19:53)

atualizaram avisos, mesmo assim acho que ainda faltam...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 20:32)

O radar está cada vez melhor!


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2019 às 20:34)

Esta próxima 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2019 às 20:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O radar está cada vez melhor!



Que venha de lá essa boa chuvada, que será muito bem recebida por todos nós.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2019 às 21:03)

como classifica o IPMA a seca extrema que ocorre neste momento no Algarve...

semelhante à de 1981-1983?
do mesmo nível dos anos 40?


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2019 às 21:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O radar está cada vez melhor!



E é apenas o primeiro sistema frontal, já ocluso, segundo as análises do MetOffice:


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 21:53)

StormRic disse:


> E é apenas o primeiro sistema frontal, já ocluso, segundo as análises do MetOffice:


Já está a começar a entrar. No radar já se vê chuva em Aveiro, Porto e Viana do Castelo...


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2019 às 22:07)

É estranho o aviso amarelo do IPMA para a chuva no distrito de Lisboa. Não terá sido certamente pelas previsões das 12:00 do AROME, que não põe sequer algo que chegue aos 20 mm/3h em local algum do distrito.
Só se já estão a contar com os triviais entupimentos dos esgotos pluviais urbanos. 
Vêem algum outro modelo a prever algo mais significativo?


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2019 às 22:10)

Quase a tocar terra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2019 às 22:11)

StormRic disse:


> É estranho o aviso amarelo do IPMA para a chuva no distrito de Lisboa. Não terá sido certamente pelas previsões das 12:00 do AROME, que não põe sequer algo que chegue aos 20 mm/3h em local algum do distrito.
> Só se já estão a contar com os triviais entupimentos dos esgotos pluviais urbanos.
> Vêem algum outro modelo a prever algo mais significativo?



O AROME prevê >10mm/h em alguns locais, o que entra no critério do aviso amarelo (10 a 20mm em 1h)


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2019 às 22:22)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2019 às 23:15)

StormRic disse:


> É estranho o aviso amarelo do IPMA para a chuva no distrito de Lisboa. Não terá sido certamente pelas previsões das 12:00 do AROME, que não põe sequer algo que chegue aos 20 mm/3h em local algum do distrito.
> Só se já estão a contar com os triviais entupimentos dos esgotos pluviais urbanos.
> Vêem algum outro modelo a prever algo mais significativo?




pois também não percebo, eu diria que, pelo menos olhando para modelos, que chove mais nos distritos a verde do que propriamente no distrito de Lisboa, por exemplo basta comparar évora a lisboa e ver


----------



## trovoadas (22 Nov 2019 às 00:15)

Agreste disse:


> como classifica o IPMA a seca extrema que ocorre neste momento no Algarve...
> 
> semelhante à de 1981-1983?
> do mesmo nível dos anos 40?


Não conheço essas secas mas as mais recentes de 2005 ou a de 1995 já foram certamente ultrapassadas!
Vamos ver a evolução nos próximos tempos mas estamos a um passo da seca socioeconómica! Num cenário onde os furos vão-se secando e onde não se poderá abrir novos ou até na limitação total de água das barragens para regadio estamos à beira da falência da agricultura!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 12:05)

*Quedas de árvores e inundações. Mais de 60 ocorrências em todo país por causa da chuva forte*
MadreMedia / Lusa
22 nov 2019 09:23

A Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANEPC) recebeu entre as 00:00 e as 08:30 de hoje 65 ocorrências de norte a sul do país devido à chuva forte, sendo o distrito do Porto o mais afetado.

“Tivemos um total de 65 ocorrências nos 18 distritos de Portugal continental. O Porto foi o mais afetado com 11 ocorrências, seguido de Coimbra com nove e Leiria com oito”, disse à agência Lusa o major Manuel Cordeiro, da ANEPC).

Segundo o major Manuel Cordeiro, das ocorrências registadas, 35 são quedas de árvores e 10 quedas de estruturas (andaimes e placards).

Foram também registadas algumas ocorrências relacionadas com pequenas inundações.

Nas operações estiveram envolvidos 226 operacionais, com o apoio de 85 veículos.
 “O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu aviso amarelo para quase todo o país por causa da chuva, mas está preocupado com Lisboa. Há a possibilidade de até às 10:00 podermos ter precipitação de 10 a 20 milímetros numa hora”, disse.

O IPMA prevê para hoje no continente períodos de chuva persistente e por vezes forte e acompanhada de ventos que podem atingir os 110 quilómetros por hora nas terras altas.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...rencias-em-todo-pais-por-causa-da-chuva-forte


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2019 às 17:08)

Tal como já tinha adiantado o AA regressará no fim do mês, por tempo indeterminado...


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2019 às 17:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tal como já tinha adiantado o AA regressará no fim do mês, por tempo indeterminado...



Ou talvez não...


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2019 às 17:31)

The Weatherman disse:


> Ou talvez não...


Era preciso os modelos falharem muito para tal não acontecer, esperemos é que não seja por muito tempo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 17:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> Era preciso os modelos falharem muito para tal não acontecer, esperemos é que não seja por muito tempo.


Pode ser que seja só um olá... adeus!


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2019 às 17:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pode ser que seja só um olá... adeus!


Pois, vamos ver, mas quando ele começa a instalar-se gosta de passar cá uma boa estadia.


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2019 às 17:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Era preciso os modelos falharem muito para tal não acontecer, esperemos é que não seja por muito tempo.



A natureza dinâmica dos modelos a médio prazo é demasiado falível para nos dar certezas absolutas. Talvez dentro de 72h se possa concluir mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 17:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois, vamos ver, mas quando ele começa a instalar-se gosta de passar cá uma boa estadia.


Quem é que não gosta de cá vir passar férias? Está na moda...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 17:47)

A imagem de satélite está espectacular, Portugal continental está mesmo no meio do caracol...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2019 às 18:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Quem é que não gosta de cá vir passar férias? Está na moda...



O AA, "adora" tanto o nosso país que certamente já deve de estar a "morrer" de saudades de nos varrer toda chuva, e ficarmos uma vez mais a ve-la pasar toda ao lado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Nov 2019 às 18:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tal como já tinha adiantado o AA regressará no fim do mês, por tempo indeterminado...



Há cerca de 17 dias também tinha a certeza que não ia chover nada no Sul, e olhe , afinal choveu Compreendo os lamentos e as desilusões que a meteorologia por vezes nos possa criar, mas por vezes também nos surpreende bastante pela positiva , como foi o caso dos últimos dias quando muitos já diziam que este mês pouco ou nada iria chover no Sul , vamos com calma, é provável que o anticiclone volte a subir em latitude sim, mas ainda não é certo que aconteça, e muito menos o tempo que possa ou não ficar por cá! Hoje é um dia que se devia estar a desfrutar da lufada de ar fresco que o Alto e Baixo-Alentejo tiveram na situação de seca que atravessam, infelizmente o Algarve não teve a mesma sorte, mas da próxima será melhor!  Não é nenhum ataque directo, ok? Mas acho que se devia ponderar um bocadinho quando sabemos que em meteo é tudo muito volátil e muda em menos de um fósforo!  Desculpem o desabafo!!



Davidmpb disse:


> Só vai trazer mais chuva para o Norte.



 4 de Novembro



Davidmpb disse:


> Não vai chover nada jeito no sul, o padrão deve continuar o mesmo, com a Norte a levar com chuva e o sul apanhar os restos, não vale a pena ter ilusões.



 5 de Novembro , ainda bem que tivemos ilusões , porque não saímos defraudados !


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2019 às 19:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Há cerca de 17 dias também tinha a certeza que não ia chover nada no Sul, e olhe , afinal choveu Compreendo os lamentos e as desilusões que a meteorologia por vezes nos possa criar, mas por vezes também nos surpreende bastante pela positiva , como foi o caso dos últimos dias quando muitos já diziam que este mês pouco ou nada iria chover no Sul , vamos com calma, é provável que o anticiclone volte a subir em latitude sim, mas ainda não é certo que aconteça, e muito menos o tempo que possa ou não ficar por cá! Hoje é um dia que se devia estar a desfrutar da lufada de ar fresco que o Alto e Baixo-Alentejo tiveram na situação de seca que atravessam, infelizmente o Algarve não teve a mesma sorte, mas da próxima será melhor!  Não é nenhum ataque directo, ok? Mas acho que se devia ponderar um bocadinho quando sabemos que em meteo é tudo muito volátil e muda em menos de um fósforo!  Desculpem o desabafo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu mantenho a minha opinião, e no Norte choveu mais como é normal, em alguns locais do sul não choveu nada demais e vamos ver se Dezembro não será (novamente) seco.
E mais, o que choveu nestes dias em muitos locais, não é nada de extraordinário para esta altura do ano, nós é que estamos mal habituados.
Lembro-me dos mais antigos me dizerem  que na sua juventude, eram 3/4 meses seguidos a chover.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Nov 2019 às 20:44)

Pois aqui a sul segundo as minhas contas este mês leva... Cerca de 23 mm, valor idêntico a média do mês de Maio. O resto do Algarve tem valores idênticos.
Este valor é idêntico ao do mês passado.


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2019 às 21:31)

Boia situada no Golfo da Biscaia







Ventos interessantes (imagem das 10:25h UTC)


----------



## Marco pires (22 Nov 2019 às 22:26)

entretanto aqui continuo eu com os mapas de água no solo 

e a chuva da ultima madrugada e manhã ajudou e de que maneira na reposição em grande parte do pais, praticamente já não há zonas em PEP (apenas pequenas áreas), o vale do Tejo desagravou e de que maneira, o interior do baixo Alentejo teve uma excelente reposição, e o Algarve apesar de ainda estar em défice, não deixa de ter tido uma melhoria significativa.

já agora e para esclarecer o mapa, a resolução são 16km, pelo que a malha de analise é relativamente larga e não vale apena andar a analisar quadrado a quadrado


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Nov 2019 às 22:36)

Eu ia comentar esse mapa surreal mas prefiro estar calado... Looll
So para não ser repetitivo!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2019 às 23:12)

Marco pires disse:


> entretanto aqui continuo eu com os mapas de água no solo
> 
> e a chuva da ultima madrugada e manhã ajudou e de que maneira na reposição em grande parte do pais, praticamente já não há zonas em PEP (apenas pequenas áreas), o vale do Tejo desagravou e de que maneira, o interior do baixo Alentejo teve uma excelente reposição, e o Algarve apesar de ainda estar em défice, não deixa de ter tido uma melhoria significativa.
> 
> já agora e para esclarecer o mapa, a resolução são 16km, pelo que a malha de analise é relativamente larga e não vale apena andar a analisar quadrado a quadrado



Ainda vais ser crucificado por algum. 

Mesmo com a pouca precipitação no Algarve, o nível tem subido. A evapotranspiração tem sido baixa nestes últimos dias aliada à precipitação, sem dúvida, que o nível de água do solo tem subido embora seja ainda baixo.

Se, por exemplo, chover 15 mm e evaporar 5 mm, fica na terra 10 mm e isso faz aumentar o nível da água do solo, na volta, é quando chover menos e evaporar mais que o nível aumenta.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Nov 2019 às 23:19)

Na serra de Monchique deve haver uma seca dos diabos, e na zona de Alcoutim e Mértola deve ter chovido que se fartou para estar 40 a 60 %..
Enfim..


----------



## Marco pires (22 Nov 2019 às 23:53)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu ia comentar esse mapa surreal mas prefiro estar calado... Looll
> So para não ser repetitivo!!




reclamações ou solicitação de informações:

Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
Rua C do Aeroporto
1749-077 Lisboa
Portugal

Telefone: +351 218 447 000

Fax: +351 218 402 468

Internet: www.ipma.pt

Emails

Comercial: comercial@ipma.pt

Informações: info@ipma.pt


metodologia do mapa:

O índice de água no solo (AS), produto soil moisture index (SMI) do Centro Europeu de Previsão do Tempo a Médio Prazo (ECMWF), é disponibilizado para o RUN 00 UTC t+0, ECMWF-HRES, e tem 16 km de resolução. Considera a variação dos valores de percentagem de água no solo (média 0-100 cm profundidade), em relação à capacidade de água utilizável pelas plantas, entre o ponto de emurchecimento permanente (PEP) e a capacidade de campo (CC) e a eficiência de evaporação a aumentar linearmente entre 0% e 100%. A cor laranja escuro quando AS ≤ PEP; entre o laranja e o azul considera PEP < AS < CC, variando entre 1 % e 99 %; e azul escuro quando AS > CC. O mapa utiliza os limites das DRAP (Direções Regionais de Agricultura e Pescas).


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Nov 2019 às 08:58)

Nota: Opa acredita nesse mapa quem quer.. quem não quer como eu desvaloriza o... simples ou não, já mostrei as incoerências ao longo do tempo desse mapa. É dispenso ironias com posts com prints de contactos. 
Assunto encerrado.

Quanto ao tempo as próximas semanas pelo menos as duas próximas trarão tempo seco e ameno em linha com as previsões sazonais!!


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2019 às 09:23)

Aqui pelo nordeste a precipitação tem sido regular, mas sem grandes quantitativos diários. Este novembro ainda está um pouco aquém do valor da normal de 1981-2010. É possível que ainda acumule mais alguns litros até ao final do mês e acabe sem anomalia significativa.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Nov 2019 às 10:28)

Basicamente esse mapa de humidade no solo não tem um input real. É baseado no modelo ECMWF supostamente com a precipitação que deverá ter caído no local daí ter muitas falhas. Pelo menos é assim que eu o estou a ver...
Penso que no Norte é que não existem dúvidas 

Para mim existe outro fator... Normalmente no Sul vamos ao "PEP" facilmente durante o Verão e as plantas aguentam pois o índice apenas mede a humidade no 1°m de solo. Atualmente a seca é bem mais profunda que isso!
Qualquer das formas, termos índices de humidade entre os 10 e os 20% às portas de Dezembro...Tirem as vossas conclusões .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Nov 2019 às 13:35)

Neste momento, não vale a pena tirar conclusões sobre previsões a mais de 3 dias, já que há uma grande instabilidade em relação ao tempo. 
É que este ano temos uma surpresa: a tempestade pós-tropical Sebastien. Há modelos que apoiam o landfall deste em Portugal lá para o fim da semana, e isso traria a nossa amiga chuva (e, possivelmente, um tempo mais chuvoso nos tempos a seguir).  Se o Sebastien for para Norte e fizer landfall nos sítios do costume, teremos tempo anticiclónico em Portugal.


----------



## Marco pires (23 Nov 2019 às 15:29)

Também dispenso ironias com loladas de quem não quis comentar e acabou por comentar com sarcasmos e sem qualquer dado que fundamente qualquer incoerência num mapa divulgado por uma identidade oficial.
Não se acredita no mapa tudo bem, acredita quem quer.
Dizer que é mentira no mínimo e por uma questão de honestidade intelectual mostre-se dados que desmintam o apresentado e não simplesmente argumentario vazio e sem qualquer dado que contradiga o exposto.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2019 às 16:29)

Don't feed the trolls é o que digo


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2019 às 17:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Quem é que não gosta de cá vir passar férias? Está na moda...


Atendendo ao histórico, não me admirava que o AA ficasse cá umas semanas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2019 às 17:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Atendendo ao histórico, não me admirava que o AA ficasse cá umas semanas.


Esperemos que não...


----------



## Marco pires (23 Nov 2019 às 18:29)

Infelizmente a presença do AA é cíclica, quase que se pode dizer que o normal é o AA estar sempre a influenciar estas bandas que o contrário, infelizmente


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Nov 2019 às 20:53)

Boa noite, 
Nas próximas semanas promete instalar se um padrão de predominância anticiclonica que afectará essencialmente as regiões centro e sul. 
Desta forma e salvo alguma mudança na 2a quinzena será provável mais um ano seguido em que Dezembro será seco...


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2019 às 21:18)

Pois é já vem aí o habitual AA de Dezembro, e temperaturas a subirem também. So espero que não fique por muito tempo e não venha estragar o que foi feito em Novembro.


----------



## Marco pires (23 Nov 2019 às 21:28)

Dezembro promete, especialmente a partir dos primeiros 10 dias


----------



## Tonton (23 Nov 2019 às 21:42)

Marco pires disse:


> Dezembro promete, especialmente a partir dos primeiros 10 dias



Amigo Marco, por que é que isto não foi antes para o tópico das Previsões...???


----------



## Marco pires (23 Nov 2019 às 21:51)

Tonton disse:


> Amigo Marco, por que é que isto não foi antes para o tópico das Previsões...???



tens razão, peço desculpa pelo lapso


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Nov 2019 às 23:56)

O modelo ECMWF prevê que o anticiclone suba em latitude a partir de dia 5 de dezembro, permitindo a passagem de superfícies frontais a partir de oeste. 
Se isso vier a acontecer, seria muito bom.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Nov 2019 às 09:31)

Bom dia
Até final do mês alguns sistemas frontais vão atingir essencialmente o norte e centro. 
Assim que o mês entrar parece ir se instalar um super anticiclone, e isto de acordo com ambos os modelos ecm e gfs!!


----------



## trovoadas (25 Nov 2019 às 14:55)

Só para registo...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cmjornal.pt/economia/amp/seca-chega-ao-fim-em-lisboa-e-algarve


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 14:59)

trovoadas disse:


> Só para registo...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cmjornal.pt/economia/amp/seca-chega-ao-fim-em-lisboa-e-algarve


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Nov 2019 às 15:09)

trovoadas disse:


> Só para registo...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cmjornal.pt/economia/amp/seca-chega-ao-fim-em-lisboa-e-algarve



@trovoadas, eu também não aprecio nada esse "pasquim", mas a notícia é de 2005


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Nov 2019 às 16:17)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia
> Até final do mês alguns sistemas frontais vão atingir essencialmente o norte e centro.
> Assim que o mês entrar parece ir se instalar um super anticiclone, e isto de acordo com ambos os modelos ecm e gfs!!


Nem mais...  




Um mega anticiclone sobre o Golfo da Biscaia. Esperemos que não dure muito tempo...


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2019 às 16:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Nem mais...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É preciso dezembro começar para este monstro se instalar por cá em força com núcleos de 1035/1040, como tem sido habitual.  Quando era suposto enfraquecer e ir para Sul, acontece isto. Algo não está bem...
Caso tudo seja igual aos anos anteriores, caminhamos para o 9º ano consecutivo em que dezembro tem precipitação abaixo da média.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Nov 2019 às 18:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @trovoadas, eu também não aprecio nada esse "pasquim", mas a notícia é de 2005


A ideia é essa... Na altura, por esta altura já não havia seca... Bem diferente o cenário este ano e mais gravoso em diferentes sítios do Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## fcapelas (25 Nov 2019 às 19:06)

Boa tarde , alguem me pode dizer onde consultar a previsão do index da NAO?
Obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2019 às 19:27)

fcapelas disse:


> Boa tarde , alguem me pode dizer onde consultar a previsão do index da NAO?
> Obrigado



Podes consultar aqui. https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/nao.sprd2.gif


----------



## Marco pires (25 Nov 2019 às 20:43)

trovoadas disse:


> A ideia é essa... Na altura, por esta altura já não havia seca... Bem diferente o cenário este ano e mais gravoso em diferentes sítios do Alentejo e Algarve.



gravoso mas não tanto, neste momento não existirá nenhuma parte do território em seca extrema e provavelmente muito pouco em seca severa, a grande parte da seca será moderada


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2019 às 21:13)

Marco pires disse:


> gravoso mas não tanto, neste momento não existirá nenhuma parte do território em seca extrema e provavelmente muito pouco em seca severa, a grande parte da seca será moderada


Não te baseies na seca meteorológica, que é a única que o IPMA disponibiliza porque isso ilude. Na minha zona a seca está amenizada por umas semanas graças à chuva abundante que caiu na semana passada, mas se o anticiclone permanecer por muito tempo depressa volta tudo ao mesmo. Por exemplo em termos de barragens está praticamente igual, sendo que só se continuasse a chover dessa forma é que isto iria começar a ir para a frente, nesse sentido. 
Em grande parte do Alentejo e em todo o Algarve pouco tem chovido e é preciso muito, mas mesmo muito. Em toda a região Sul possivelmente, o acumulado anual ainda nem a 50% da média está e não nos podemos esquecer que os anos anteriores não compensaram. Não me posso queixar muito porque acredito que no Sudeste, a situação esteja mesmo grave. No mapa da percentagem de água no solo, o local onde está instalada a estação de Mértola tem a cor do "PEP" e quanto ao resto do continente, mal de nós se o mapa não tivesse as cores que tem atualmente...


----------



## Marco pires (25 Nov 2019 às 22:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Não te baseies na seca meteorológica, que é a única que o IPMA disponibiliza porque isso ilude. Na minha zona a seca está amenizada por umas semanas graças à chuva abundante que caiu na semana passada, mas se o anticiclone permanecer por muito tempo depressa volta tudo ao mesmo. Por exemplo em termos de barragens está praticamente igual, sendo que só se continuasse a chover dessa forma é que isto iria começar a ir para a frente, nesse sentido.
> Em grande parte do Alentejo e em todo o Algarve pouco tem chovido e é preciso muito, mas mesmo muito. Em toda a região Sul possivelmente, o acumulado anual ainda nem a 50% da média está e não nos podemos esquecer que os anos anteriores não compensaram. Não me posso queixar muito porque acredito que no Sudeste, a situação esteja mesmo grave. No mapa da percentagem de água no solo, o local onde está instalada a estação de Mértola tem a cor do "PEP" e quanto ao resto do continente, mal de nós se o mapa não tivesse as cores que tem atualmente...




viva,

falava em concreto em relação ao ultimo mapa disponibilizado pela IPMA em relação ao índice PDSI, tendo em conta o presente mês de novembro calculo que terão havido melhorias significativas, embora concorde contigo em relação ao que dizes.
em termos de barragens elas só começam a ganhar volume substancial se houver CC, altura em que os solos deixam de ter capacidade para reter água, coisa que infelizmente ainda não acontece no sul e parte do centro.







ÍNDICE PDSI


*O índice PDSI tem as seguintes características:*
Deteta a ocorrência de períodos secos e chuvosos
Compara o estado do solo com a média climatológica
Avalia evolução da seca em termos de frequência e intensidade
Permite comparações diretas entre diferentes regiões

*O procedimento de cálculo do PDSI no IM baseia-se no seguinte desenvolvimento:*
Determinação do balanço hídrico mensal, com base em séries climatológicas longas de temperatura, precipitação.
Determinação mensal da quantidade de água no solo requerida para manter/repor uma situação normal nesse mês
Determinação mensal de índices de anomalias de água no solo
Determinação de coeficientes adaptados ao clima de Portugal Continental





quanto ao indice de água no solo estamos assim:






muito tem ainda que chover para repor os valores normais nas barragens, e para tirar o pais de uma situação de seca, mas não esquecer que temos ainda o inverno pela frente pelo que não considero motivos para pânico, ou que estejamos numa situação de rotura a curto ou médio prazo nas zonas com maior carência.
podia e devia estar muito melhor, sem duvida, mas já houve anos que por esta altura se falava em racionamentos de água no baixo Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Nov 2019 às 02:43)

aí está o nosso amigo em força, é mais pontual que o pai natal!  ultimas saídas desastrosas em termos de chuva nos próximos tempos. até as temperaturas muito amenas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Nov 2019 às 08:22)

jamestorm disse:


> até as temperaturas muito amenas.


Bem, isso é o que nós, de todo, não precisamos. Com temperaturas amenas, o Algarve e o Alentejo vão, rapidamente, perder o que ganharam neste mês.  

Enfim, 2019, pior ano de sempre no Interior Alentejano e no Algarve ao nível da chuva, sem dúvidas!


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2019 às 10:30)

Eu se souber o tempo que vai fazer nos próximos 3 dias, já fico satisfeito... 
Acho que ainda falta muito para saber como vai ser Dezembro...


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Nov 2019 às 11:08)

belem disse:


> Eu se souber o tempo que vai fazer nos próximos 3 dias, já fico satisfeito...
> Acho que ainda falta muito para saber como vai ser Dezembro...



Concordo o os modelos andam muito confusos mesmo no curto prazo não vale a pena desesperar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2019 às 13:39)

belem disse:


> Eu se souber o tempo que vai fazer nos próximos 3 dias, já fico satisfeito...
> Acho que ainda falta muito para saber como vai ser Dezembro...



Pior, ainda nem entrámos em Dezembro e já vai aqui uma choradeira que não se aguenta. Repara bem, que alguns estão sempre a falar do AA é o chamado amor platónico ou até obsessão amorosa pelo AA.

Já agora digam aí os números do euromilhões para mais logo


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2019 às 17:05)

belem disse:


> Eu se souber o tempo que vai fazer nos próximos 3 dias, já fico satisfeito...
> Acho que ainda falta muito para saber como vai ser Dezembro...





algarvio1980 disse:


> Pior, ainda nem entrámos em Dezembro e já vai aqui uma choradeira que não se aguenta. Repara bem, que alguns estão sempre a falar do AA é o chamado amor platónico ou até obsessão amorosa pelo AA.
> 
> Já agora digam aí os números do euromilhões para mais logo



As previsões a longo prazo são falíveis mas indicam tendências meteorológicas e para mal dos nossos pecados quando preveem tempo seco aqui para o nosso cantinho costumam acertar ou ficar perto.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Nov 2019 às 21:21)

Anda aqui muito pessimismo em relação ao futuro. Não vou negar que o ano está a ser muito seco na região Sul, mas fazer o funeral a dezembro por causa de más previsões a 26 de novembro é ridículo... Vejam o que aconteceu em 2009, quando a seca também estava a ser grave (embora menos que agora) até meio do mês, e depois tivemos o dezembro mais chuvoso dos últimos 18 anos, e o 3º mês mais chuvoso do século a seguir aos marços de 2001 e 2018


----------



## Marco pires (26 Nov 2019 às 22:01)

N_Fig disse:


> Anda aqui muito pessimismo em relação ao futuro. Não vou negar que o ano está a ser muito seco na região Sul, mas fazer o funeral a dezembro por causa de más previsões a 26 de novembro é ridículo... Vejam o que aconteceu em 2009, quando a seca também estava a ser grave (embora menos que agora) até meio do mês, e depois tivemos o dezembro mais chuvoso dos últimos 18 anos, e o 3º mês mais chuvoso do século a seguir aos marços de 2001 e 2018



ridículo?

mais que ridículo, é absurdo e totalmente ilógico!!!
da mesma maneira que seria um absurdo dizer que o próximo mês ia ser de chuva até fartar, é igualmente absurdo dizer que vai ser o contrário,
estar a vaticinar um mês que ainda nem sequer entrou..............sem palavras lol


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Nov 2019 às 22:29)

Do mesmo modo que será ridículo e ilógico, vaticinar que o mês não será com base em supostos instintos sem qualquer argumento científico que contarei aquilo que modelos de longo e médio prazo vaticinem. 
Um argumento sensato será dizer "A tendência para o mês de Dezembro vai no sentido de que venha a ser um mês ameno e seco, isto de acordo com as previsões de médio e longo prazo, havendo um consenso entre ambos os modelos existentes. Contudo a atmosfera é muito dinâmica e previsões a longo prazo apresenta uma baixa taxa de fiabilidade e deve ser apontada como uma tendencia".
Será ridículo mais neste momento dizer que não vai ser seco, do que dizer que vai ser seco.


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2019 às 11:28)




----------



## Davidmpb (27 Nov 2019 às 11:42)

António josé Sales disse:


> Concordo o os modelos andam muito confusos mesmo no curto prazo não vale a pena desesperar.


Os modelos estão todos a prever o regresso do AA, não sei onde é que está a confusão, quando assim é muito dificilmente erram.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Nov 2019 às 12:26)

É impressão minha ou vem aí o 2°round para o leste Ibérico...
É mais que óbvio o padrão instalado... Não desce nada em latitude nem do Atlântico nem do Mediterrâneo. O AA sempre a bloquear e a potenciar fenómenos extremos no Mediterrâneo.
Vamos ver até quando dura esse padrão que já tem mais de um ano...

Nota : Já não sei se é o AA se é a dorsal Africana ou um mix dos dois...


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Nov 2019 às 13:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Os modelos estão todos a prever o regresso do AA, não sei onde é que está a confusão, quando assim é muito dificilmente erram.



Neste momento sim estão em consenso em relação ao regresso do anticiclone no início de Dezembro  esperemos que nao fique por ca muito tempo nao podem e estar a condenar o mês de Dezembro e dizerem que vai ser um mês  muito seco  se ainda estamos  em novembro tenham calma,  em relação a chuva nos próximos dias os modelos tem tido muitas oscilações  nas diferentes saidas daí eu ter referido a incerteza nos modelos.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Nov 2019 às 15:56)

António josé Sales disse:


> Neste momento sim estão em consenso em relação ao regresso do anticiclone no início de Dezembro  esperemos que nao fique por ca muito tempo nao podem e estar a condenar o mês de Dezembro e dizerem que vai ser um mês  muito seco  se ainda estamos  em novembro tenham calma,  em relação a chuva nos próximos dias os modelos tem tido muitas oscilações  nas diferentes saidas daí eu ter referido a incerteza nos modelos.


Ninguém aqui está a condenar o mês de Dezembro, apenas se estão a afirmar tendências, e a tendência é que Dezembro será bem mais seco que Novembro.
As previsões a longo prazo são falíveis, mas também muitas vezes são certeiras.
Além disso, há que ter em conta o histórico dos últimos anos, sempre que AA se começa a instalar por esta altura é difícil ele sair de cá nos próximos tempos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Nov 2019 às 20:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *OMG!   *


Isso é o que nós não queremos, de todo! 

Acho que está na hora de fazer a dança da chuva.


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2019 às 21:00)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Isso é o que nós não queremos, de todo!
> 
> Acho que está na hora de fazer a dança da chuva.


Vamos ver se acerto de novo 
Dezembro seco 
Janeiro chuvoso 
Fevereiro na média  

.........



Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Nov 2019 às 21:07)

Acho que essa era a previsão de 1 Novembro, neste momento interessa nos aquela que será lançada a 1 Dezembro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Nov 2019 às 23:57)

Documentário agora no National Geografic sobre a vaga de formação de super células no USA em Abril de 2011, que fizeram mais de 350 vítimas  mortais! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 23:29)

Não sabia onde postar, mas é incrível e mostra como tudo está ligado e como o jet stream vai evoluindo...


----------



## jamestorm (29 Nov 2019 às 23:27)

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/ciclones...a-vez-mais-frequentes-na-europa-11567246.html

*Ciclones tropicais vão ser cada vez mais frequentes na Europa.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2019 às 23:29)

jamestorm disse:


> https://www.jn.pt/nacional/ciclones...a-vez-mais-frequentes-na-europa-11567246.html
> 
> *Ciclones tropicais vão ser cada vez mais frequentes na Europa.*


E os medicanes pelos vistos também...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2019 às 20:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, que penico.



Mais de 600 mm , não é um penico... é sim uma piscina olímpica. .  No Algarve temos o chamado penico furado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2019 às 21:32)

Estive a ver os modelos e parece que, desta vez, vamos ter alguma sorte com o anticiclone, para já.  

Devido ao facto de este subir em latitude até às ilhas britânicas, formar-se-á um zona com menos pressões por todo o sul da Europa, transportando ar frio desde o Leste. Formar-se-á uma gota fria a sudoeste de Portugal Continental, que poderá trazer algumas surpresas no tempo por cá. Depois da formação dessa gota fria, tanto o ECMWF como o GFS preveem o anticiclone a ser "empurrado" para oeste, e isso poderá também trazer algumas surpresas na segunda semana de dezembro. Nos últimos invernos, o anticiclone tem-se formado no meio da Península, ou seja, neste caso poderá será diferente. 
Por outro lado, para quem vive nos Açores e na Madeira, o tempo vai ser pasmacento e solarengo, nada a apontar nesse caso.  

A previsão a partir de dia 4 ainda é uma incógnita, e portanto tudo pode acontecer. Portanto, logo veremos o que acontece.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2019 às 21:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estive a ver os modelos e parece que, desta vez, vamos ter alguma sorte com o anticiclone, para já.
> 
> Devido ao facto de este subir em latitude até às ilhas britânicas, formar-se-á um zona com menos pressões por todo o sul da Europa, transportando ar frio desde o Leste. Formar-se-á uma gota fria a sudoeste de Portugal Continental, que poderá trazer algumas surpresas no tempo por cá. Depois da formação dessa gota fria, tanto o ECMWF como o GFS preveem o anticiclone a ser "empurrado" para oeste, e isso poderá também trazer algumas surpresas na segunda semana de dezembro. Nos últimos invernos, o anticiclone tem-se formado no meio da Península, ou seja, neste caso poderá será diferente.
> Por outro lado, para quem vive nos Açores e na Madeira, o tempo vai ser pasmacento e solarengo, nada a apontar nesse caso.
> ...



Isso sim são boas notícias, estava aqui já a temer o pior, e portanto que venham de lá muita chuvinha agora para o últimos mes do ano, para ver se este 2019, deixar de ser tão negro, nessa área.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2019 às 22:02)

chega de chuva o rio ferreira esta a transbordar de agua!
Venha da de la o sol os proximos 15 dias que o pessoal agradece.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2019 às 22:12)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> chega de chuva o rio ferreira esta a transbordar de agua!
> Venha da de la o sol os proximos 15 dias que o pessoal agradece.



Pois, infelizmente toda a zona Norte está já com boa parte das barragens abastecidas, e com os rios a transbordar, enquanto o por cá, o pessoal do centro e sul, estão a "aceitar" toda a chuva que caia dos céus, pois os solos ainda irão reter mais uns 50 mm, isto até chegarem ao ponto de saturação, os ribeiros esses estão completamente secos como em pleno verão.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2019 às 22:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> chega de chuva o *rio Ferreira* esta a transbordar de agua!...


Não te preocupes, eu continuo a mandar mais água para o rio Ferreira aqui do seu afluente, o rio Eiriz. E continua a seguir forma das margens com a chuva que tem caído agora pela noite.
Aqui do Planalto da Chã de Ferreira ainda muita água vai parar ao ferreira nos próximos tempos, os campos e terrenos estão perfeitamente empapados.


----------



## Tonton (30 Nov 2019 às 23:41)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estive a ver os modelos e parece que, desta vez, vamos ter alguma sorte com o anticiclone, para já.
> 
> Devido ao facto de este subir em latitude até às ilhas britânicas, formar-se-á um zona com menos pressões por todo o sul da Europa, transportando ar frio desde o Leste. Formar-se-á uma gota fria a sudoeste de Portugal Continental, que poderá trazer algumas surpresas no tempo por cá. Depois da formação dessa gota fria, tanto o ECMWF como o GFS preveem o anticiclone a ser "empurrado" para oeste, e isso poderá também trazer algumas surpresas na segunda semana de dezembro. Nos últimos invernos, o anticiclone tem-se formado no meio da Península, ou seja, neste caso poderá será diferente.
> Por outro lado, para quem vive nos Açores e na Madeira, o tempo vai ser pasmacento e solarengo, nada a apontar nesse caso.
> ...



Andamos muito "acastelhanados" pela Charneca... 

Gota fria, solarengo (que, em português, quer dizer algo completamente diferente) ...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2019 às 23:52)

Tonton disse:


> Andamos muito "acastelhanados" pela Charneca...
> 
> Gota fria, solarengo (que, em português, quer dizer algo completamente diferente) ...



*so·la·ren·go* 2
(_solar_, relativo a sol + _-engo_)
_adjectivo_

[Informal]  O mesmo que _*soalheiro*_.


"solarengo", in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, https://dicionario.priberam.org/solarengo [consultado em 30-11-2019].

Basta uma "pesquisazinha"... 

E gota fria é uma palavra portuguesa. Aliás, as duas palavras são totalmente portuguesas, não percebo a questão. 
Aliás, se eu estivesse a escrever em espanhol, não era fria, mas sim _fría, _com aquele acento agudo no -i-. 
Já DANA, sim, isso é um termo castelhano. Em português possivelmente seria a tempestade DINA (Depressão Isolada em Níveis Altos). 

Agora, não me venham dizer que "cut-off" é português.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2019 às 00:09)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estive a ver os modelos e parece que, desta vez, vamos ter alguma sorte com o anticiclone, para já.
> 
> Devido ao facto de este subir em latitude até às ilhas britânicas, formar-se-á um zona com menos pressões por todo o sul da Europa, transportando ar frio desde o Leste. Formar-se-á uma gota fria a sudoeste de Portugal Continental, que poderá trazer algumas surpresas no tempo por cá. Depois da formação dessa gota fria, tanto o ECMWF como o GFS preveem o anticiclone a ser "empurrado" para oeste, e isso poderá também trazer algumas surpresas na segunda semana de dezembro. Nos últimos invernos, o anticiclone tem-se formado no meio da Península, ou seja, neste caso poderá será diferente.
> Por outro lado, para quem vive nos Açores e na Madeira, o tempo vai ser pasmacento e solarengo, nada a apontar nesse caso.
> ...


Muito sinceramente não vejo nada de relevante nos modelos. Aquilo que eu vejo é o mesmo do costume, ou seja, anticiclone sempre a ganhar terreno e tudo a ser adiado ou arrastado para leste.
Ou desce em latitude, ou então, a região mais carente de precipitação continuará a receber restos. Já agora, aquilo que se forma não é o anticiclone, mas sim os núcleos associados ao mesmo porque o anticiclone nunca deixa de existir.  Aquilo que tem acontecido nos últimos anos é aquilo que os modelos mostram atualmente, constantemente sobre as nossas latitudes a  formar núcleos e a empurrar tudo para bem longe. Não vejo boas notícias nas previsões porque infelizmente, a secura dos anos anteriores começa sempre assim, mas também não vou estar a adiantar aquilo que poderá acontecer nos próximos tempos. A única coisa que tenho certa é que o anticiclone já não tem o comportamento normal que tinha. 

Pelo bem de uma certa região de Portugal, era bom que isto não fosse para durar, mas pronto, ninguém manda nisto (e ainda bem ).


----------



## jamestorm (1 Dez 2019 às 10:35)

Pelo menos próximos 10 dias nao haverá qualquer precipitação ...depois vamos ver, mas qdo o monstro chega assim em Dezembro, mau sinal...
O Ano passado lembro-me de algumas paginas anunciarem logo no final de Novembro q nao iria chover em Dezembro e isso me ter espantado...e depois nem sequer foi so o mês de Dezembro...foi ficando.
Pode ser que este ano não seja assim.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Dez 2019 às 11:13)

jamestorm disse:


> Pelo menos próximos 10 dias nao haverá qualquer precipitação ...depois vamos ver, mas qdo o monstro chega assim em Dezembro, mau sinal...
> O Ano passado lembro-me de algumas paginas anunciarem logo no final de Novembro q nao iria chover em Dezembro e isso me ter espantado...e depois nem sequer foi so o mês de Dezembro...foi ficando.
> Pode ser que este ano não seja assim.


E o "frio" que aí vem não é nada demais, como alguns andam por aí a dizer.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Dez 2019 às 11:29)

Que bom era esta Cut-off render uns preciosos mm's mas não parece ser esse o caso. Ainda assim tenho alguma esperança face à dificuldade de previsão nestes casos.
Depois é tudo uma grande incógnita. Não há nada nada definido! Eu diria que haverá chuva para os locais do costume mas logo veremos.


----------



## RStorm (1 Dez 2019 às 11:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @RStorm Já viste que o acumulado anual que tenho é maior do que o teu em quase 160 mm? E nem sequer estamos muito longe. Em linha reta são 20 km. Que contrastes!



Se há coisa em que a margem sul é rainha, é nas diferenças abismais de quintal para quintal  Só o seguimento que o nosso amigo @Ricardo Carvalho faz sobre os "contrastes" entre Azeitão e Sesimbra, diz tudo 

No entanto, estas diferenças entre nós os dois não é nada de inédito, pois geograficamente chove mais na tua zona do que aqui.
O factor "proximidade do oceano" deve ser a principal causa  Por aqui já não é bem assim, mas volta e meia os papéis invertem-se.
De qualquer da maneiras, o valor está bastante longe da média e isto é aqui nesta área do concelho, pois na parte leste (Pegões/Canha) acredito que haja zonas em que ainda não tenham passado dos 200 mm anuais


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2019 às 14:43)

Para o ano há outros.


----------



## Tonton (1 Dez 2019 às 18:56)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> *so·la·ren·go* 2
> (_solar_, relativo a sol + _-engo_)
> _adjectivo_
> 
> ...



He, he, foste ver ao Priberam, que não vale ponta de corno..... 
Solarengo diz respeito a solares, o resto é deturpação.

Gota fria não se utiliza em Portugal, mas sim em Espanha, podes dizer depressão ou vale em altitude, por exemplo...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Dez 2019 às 23:03)

Tonton disse:


> He, he, foste ver ao Priberam, que não vale ponta de corno.....
> Solarengo diz respeito a solares, o resto é deturpação.
> 
> Gota fria não se utiliza em Portugal, mas sim em Espanha, podes dizer depressão ou vale em altitude, por exemplo...


Por acaso aqui na Margem Sul/Alentejo dizia-se muito a palavra "solarengo" para nos referirmos a dias de sol. Entretanto chegou a moda de Lisboa e pronto, a palavra deixou de ser utilizada, tal como muitos regionalismos típicos da zona, que deixaram de se usar. Esse outro significado muito possivelmente espalhou-se pelo Litoral Centro devido à vinda dos beirões para a Península de Lisboa, sendo que esse outro significado veio de lá. 
Por exemplo, os meus avós raramente dizem "soalheiro", tal como um nortenho ou um sintrense diria. 
E se achas mesmo que é só um devaneio do Priberam, a palavra também está no Dicionário Contemporâneo da Língua Portuguesa e também na Infopédia. 
É assim, eu não sou um professor de português nem tive formação em português, logo posso estar a dizer a maior estupidez possível sem dar conta disso. 

Não se usa o termo "gota fria" em Portugal, é verdade, mas continua a ser o termo mais "português", em vez do anglicismo "cut-off". Uma coisa é ser mais utilizado em português, outra coisa é ser português. É como dizer que "centro comercial" é espanhol, porque nós por cá utilizamos o termo "shopping".


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 23:07)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por acaso aqui na Margem Sul/Alentejo dizia-se muito a palavra "solarengo" para nos referirmos a dias de sol. Entretanto chegou a moda de Lisboa e pronto, a palavra deixou de ser utilizada, tal como muitos regionalismos típicos da zona, que deixaram de se usar. Esse outro significado muito possivelmente espalhou-se pelo Litoral Centro devido à vinda dos beirões para a Península de Lisboa, sendo que esse outro significado veio de lá.
> Por exemplo, os meus avós raramente dizem "soalheiro", tal como um nortenho ou um sintrense diria.
> E se achas mesmo que é só um devaneio do Priberam, a palavra também está no Dicionário Contemporâneo da Língua Portuguesa e também na Infopédia.
> É assim, eu não sou um professor de português nem tive formação em português, logo posso estar a dizer a maior estupidez possível sem dar conta disso.
> ...



Eu uso muito mais o termo "dia soalheiro", do que o termo solarengo, e é por ser uma expressão que me sai mais naturalemente, e até me parece mais fácil de empregar nas frases, mas nós como temos uma língua portuguesa tão rica no que toca a sinónimos, podemos e devemos usar o termo que nos for mais conveniente.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Dez 2019 às 23:41)

Eu sempre usei solarengo, conheço a palavra soalheiro, mas soa-me excessivamente formal.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Dez 2019 às 00:05)

Boas, 

Começa me a parecer que poderemos ter uma mudança aí mais ou menos para a última dezena do mês, com o núcleo do AA mais para oeste e possibilitando as depressões descerem em latitude!


----------



## jamestorm (2 Dez 2019 às 11:43)

Este vento todo deve ter a ver com a instalação do AA?
As temperaturas na verdade nao vão descer assim tanto...


----------



## Açor (2 Dez 2019 às 12:04)

Pelos Açores Anticiclone  "_ad eternum"_...
Até perder de vista ou onde a mesma alcança.
Incrível mas devemos ser dos poucos locais do planeta Terra em que o Anticiclone é mais estático.
Longe vão os meus invernos a valer dos anos 70 e 80...!
A geração de hoje sabe lá o que é isso!
Enfim, é levar com esta sina habitual de há anos para cá.


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2019 às 13:31)

O anticiclone subtropical 'português' não é muito diferente dos outros e, pondo em perspetiva, há outros um bocado mais implacáveis.











Relembro que a Austrália é só um bocadinho mais pequena que a Europa.


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2019 às 13:34)

E numa escala temporal um bocadinho maior...


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2019 às 15:19)

Para encerrar o tópico...


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Dez 2019 às 16:25)




----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Dez 2019 às 16:27)




----------



## dvieira (2 Dez 2019 às 17:14)

Mapa de sonho para os amantes da neve a cotas baixas nesta saída do 12h para dias 13 e 14. Dado a distância temporal é normal ficarmos apenas pelo o sonho. Mas é um facto é que este tipo de saída está a começar a ser uma tendência para esses dias. Situação a acompanhar mas o mais provável é não dar em nada. Analisando o meteograma a T. 500 estaria nessa saída estaria nos -20 o que não é bom devia estar pelo menos nos -30. Falando o não especialista no assunto.


----------



## Brito (2 Dez 2019 às 17:34)

Incrível saída do modelo americano!! 

PS. Já vai desaparecer na próxima Run


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2019 às 17:51)

@Orion , 3 posts que deviam estar no Seguimento Oceânia 2019, não faz sentido colocares aqui a informação quando existem tópicos específicos para isso e assim é informação que se perde. Será que dá assim tanto trabalho colocarem a informação mais importante, nos tópicos destinados.. 
.


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2019 às 18:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @Orion , 3 posts que deviam estar no Seguimento Oceânia 2019, não faz sentido colocares aqui a informação quando existem tópicos específicos para isso e assim é informação que se perde. Será que dá assim tanto trabalho colocarem a informação mais importante, nos tópicos destinados..
> .


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2019 às 20:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @Orion , 3 posts que deviam estar no Seguimento Oceânia 2019, não faz sentido colocares aqui a informação quando existem tópicos específicos para isso e assim é informação que se perde. Será que dá assim tanto trabalho colocarem a informação mais importante, nos tópicos destinados...



Relembro a sequência...



Açor disse:


> Pelos Açores Anticiclone "_ad eternum"_...
> Até perder de vista ou onde a mesma alcança.
> Incrível mas devemos ser dos poucos locais do planeta Terra em que o Anticiclone é mais estático.





Orion disse:


> O anticiclone subtropical 'português' não é muito diferente dos outros e, pondo em perspetiva, há outros um bocado mais implacáveis.



Provavelmente excedi-me na quantidade de informação, sim, mas não me podem acusar de falta de relevância (pelo menos desta vez )


----------



## Açor (2 Dez 2019 às 21:58)

Orion disse:


> E numa escala temporal um bocadinho maior...


Resta saber se o anticiclone australiano tem o mesmo comportamento no inverno que o português.
O facto do anticiclone subtropical dos Açores se ter deslocado no Inverno mais a norte do que a sua posição normal para esta altura do ano, desde há anos para cá que não corresponde ao padrão normal de inverno no mesmo arquipélago, além disso a Austrália terá certamente (além de um clima seco e em algumas zonas desértico) climas mais temperados e húmidos no norte do continente.
Nos Açores só temos um tipo de clima todo o ano, (maioritariamente influenciado pela Alta Pressão) que devido ultimamente à sua posição anómala, vai reduzindo assim a frequência e a probabilidade de eventos climáticos nesta zona do globo, que até poderiam ser  considerados "normais" para esta altura do ano, tal como até eram nas décadas anteriores aos anos 90 do século XX.


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2019 às 22:32)

Açor disse:


> Resta saber se o anticiclone australiano tem o mesmo comportamento no inverno que o português.
> O facto do anticiclone subtropical dos Açores se ter deslocado no Inverno mais a norte do que a sua posição normal para esta altura do ano, desde há anos para cá que não corresponde ao padrão normal de inverno no mesmo arquipélago, além disso a Austrália terá certamente (além de um clima seco e em algumas zonas desértico) climas mais temperados e húmidos no norte do continente.








Nos 2 hemisférios há dinâmicas meteorológicas diferentes mas o problema subjacente é o mesmo (usei a Austrália para diversificar. A Califórnia é uma melhor comparação). Basta que o anticiclone fique estacionário em latitudes mais habituais em outras estações para o 'tempo' fique mais monótono.

Lá, como cá, o anticiclone não é uniforme. Desloca-se e muda de tamanho e configuração. Mas frequentemente há também bloqueios prolongados.

Como em tudo na vida, há uns mais sortudos que outros. E 'nós' poderemos estar na última categoria.


----------



## Açor (3 Dez 2019 às 00:18)

Realmente tudo mudou a partir dos anos 90. Há muita teoria acerca disso mas até hoje nenhuma conclusiva. 
As mudanças estão aí e teremos forçosamente que nos adaptar às novas realidades. 
Esqueçam Dezembros ou Janeiros chuvosos. O anticiclone veio para ficar, e com ele a ausência de frio e chuva no tempo certo.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Dez 2019 às 00:20)

Austrália é um país rico, e onde há riqueza valoriza-se a neve ao máximo e aproveita-se. Os Alpes australianos são muito fraquinhos em termos de neve, mas eles têm pistas de todas as varias modalidades e inclusive medalhas Olímpicas. O actual participante português de snowboard é australiano com pai português e decidiu competir por Portugal. 



VimDePantufas disse:


>


----------



## Tonton (3 Dez 2019 às 00:27)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por acaso aqui na Margem Sul/Alentejo dizia-se muito a palavra "solarengo" para nos referirmos a dias de sol. Entretanto chegou a moda de Lisboa e pronto, a palavra deixou de ser utilizada, tal como muitos regionalismos típicos da zona, que deixaram de se usar. Esse outro significado muito possivelmente espalhou-se pelo Litoral Centro devido à vinda dos beirões para a Península de Lisboa, sendo que esse outro significado veio de lá.
> Por exemplo, os meus avós raramente dizem "soalheiro", tal como um nortenho ou um sintrense diria.
> E se achas mesmo que é só um devaneio do Priberam, a palavra também está no Dicionário Contemporâneo da Língua Portuguesa e também na Infopédia.
> É assim, eu não sou um professor de português nem tive formação em português, logo posso estar a dizer a maior estupidez possível sem dar conta disso.
> ...



A título de curiosidade:

_Equívoco 1 – Quando está um dia de sol, dizemos que está um dia "solarengo".
Verdade – Quando está um dia de sol, dizemos que está um dia soalheiro.


Equívoco 2 – Cada um dos caracteres tipográficos designa-se "caracter".
Verdade – Cada um dos caracteres tipográficos designa-se carácter.


Equívoco 3 – A palavra "açoreano" escreve-se com E, porque deriva de Açores.
Verdade – A palavra açoriano escreve-se com I, porque à base açor se associou o sufixo -iano.


Equívoco 4 – A presença de álcool no sangue designa-se "alcoolémia".
Verdade – A presença de álcool no sangue designa-se alcoolemia.


Equívoco 5 – Uma assinatura abreviada designa-se "rúbrica".
Verdade – Uma assinatura abreviada designa-se rubrica.

Equívoco 6 – Quando estamos perante uma grande confusão, dizemos «Que grande "salganhada"!»
Verdade – Quando estamos perante uma grande confusão, dizemos «Que grande salgalhada!»


Equívoco 7 – O plural de DVD é "DVD’s".
Verdade – O plural de DVD é DVD. As siglas não têm plural.


Equívoco 8 – Os meios de comunicação social designam-se os "mdia".
Verdade – Os meios de comunicação social designam-se os m[e]dia. Trata-se de uma palavra latina.


Equívoco 9 – A palavra cessão designa o acto de cessar, acabar.
Verdade – A palavra cessão designa o acto de ceder. O acto de cessar designa-se  cessação.


Equívoco 10 – A uma pessoa indesejável (numa família, por exemplo) designamos «ovelha "ranhosa"».
Verdade – A uma pessoa indesejável (numa família, por exemplo) designamos «ovelha ronhosa». O nome ronha deu origem ao adjectivo ronhoso, cujo sentido literal é: «que tem ronha». Este sentido literal, por sua vez, deu origem ao sentido figurado «pessoa indesejável».

https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/a...0-grandes-equivocos-da-lingua-portuguesa/2233

*1.* O vocábulo *solarengo* [ de solar + sufixo engo] encontra-se em vários dicionários. Aqui vão mencionados dois, um deles antigo:

  a) Diccionario Contemporâneo da Lingua Portuguesa (ortografia da época), publicado pela Imprensa Nacional em 1881. 
  b) Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa, 8.ª edição, publicado em 1998 pela Porto Editora.

Como vemos, o vocábulo *solarengo* já é conhecido há bastantes anos.

  É mais que evidente que *solarengo* não se deve empregar com o sentido de *ensolarado*, porque têm significações diferentes:

*a)* *Solarengo* é um adjectivo que significa «relativo ou pertencente a um solar»; e um solar é uma casa ou herdade nobre. Camilo Castelo Branco escreveu assim em Anos de Prosa, cap. 3: 
  «O pai do mordomo tinha feito extraordinárias despesas… na reedificação da capela *solarenga*.» 
*b)* *Ensolarado* é também um adjectivo, mas que quer dizer coisa muito diferente, pois significa «iluminado pelo sol, que está ao sol, soalheiro; luminoso». É assim que o registam os principais dicionários da língua portuguesa.

Fica assim claro que é um erro crasso empregarmos *solarengo* com o sentido de *ensolarado* ou *soalheiro*.

  Como é que se explica, então, a abonação do Dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa? Enfim, é mais um dos muitos disparates que lá se registam!... 

*2*. Ainda sobre o vocábulo *soalheiro*. Podemo-lo empregar como substantivo ou como adjectivo.

  Como substantivo, entre os vários significados, tem o de *lugar exposto ao sol* :

*a)* «No Inverno *o soalheiro* do meu quintal é tão agradável!...» 
*b)* Como adjectivo, significa que tem sol, exposto ao sol: 
*c)* «Este lugar é muito *soalheiro*.» 
*d)* «Que bela manhã *soalheira* nós tivemos ontem!» 
*e)* «E a quinta-feira passada! Foi um dia tão soalheiro!»

  Aqui temos, nas frases *c)* e *d)*, o adjectivo *soalheiro* referido a tempo: manhã e dia.

 José Neves Henriques   15 de outubro de 2004 

https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/consultorio/perguntas/solarengo-dif-de-soalheiroensolarado/13120_


----------



## jamestorm (3 Dez 2019 às 00:31)

Açor disse:


> Realmente tudo mudou a partir dos anos 90. Há muita teoria acerca disso mas até hoje nenhuma conclusiva.
> As mudanças estão aí e teremos forçosamente que nos adaptar às novas realidades.
> Esqueçam Dezembros ou Janeiros chuvosos. O anticiclone veio para ficar, e com ele a ausência de frio e chuva no tempo certo.



No continente tb se notou isso, Invernos sao muito mas muito  mais amenos...já para nao falar da chuva..ha anos que andamos a mitigar chuva. Lembro-me bem dos dias e manhas de geada pura e dura...de se partir o gelo das poças de chuva quando íamos para a escola. Coisa que parece impossível hoje em dia. As posas eram feitas a limpar o gelo das vieiras...outros tempos. a partir de 1998 tudo mudou. O Inverno era muito consistente, alternando bem vincado os períodos de frio com os de chuva.


----------



## Açor (3 Dez 2019 às 09:26)

jamestorm disse:


> No continente tb se notou isso, Invernos sao muito mas muito  mais amenos...já para nao falar da chuva..ha anos que andamos a mitigar chuva. Lembro-me bem dos dias e manhas de geada pura e dura...de se partir o gelo das poças de chuva quando íamos para a escola. Coisa que parece impossível hoje em dia. As posas eram feitas a limpar o gelo das vieiras...outros tempos. a partir de 1998 tudo mudou. O Inverno era muito consistente, alternando bem vincado os períodos de frio com os de chuva.



É o que eu  sempre disse, as gerações de hoje não sabem o que isso é.  Habituaram se ao tempo ameno todo o ano.
Hoje basta qualquer coisa ligeiramente fora do padrão da alta pressão" e já acham que não é normal.
Pra eles só há um tipo de clima todo o ano, e o mundo sempre foi soalheiro.
Acho melhor emigrarmos para latitudes mais a norte onde o anticiclone não chega.
Na Islândia, por exemplo a pressão, maior parte das vezes é quase sempre baixa todo o ano, mesmo no verão. Sinal que a depressão da islândia  não foi ainda abalada pela posição anómala do anticiclone subtropical.
Nós, e outros por aqui às mesmas latitudes, estamos com as estações condenadas a uma eterna pasmaceira atmosférica nunca vista 
. Já nada é como dantes. Aliás, desde a década de 90 que as pessoas vão se habituando ao "normal padrão climático, ficando longe na memória os bons invernos" à antiga", em que tudo (ou quase tudo) ainda vinha na altura certa.
Enfim, outros tempos...!


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2019 às 11:04)

Os últimos Dezembros não têm sido de facto muito favoráveis. Mas mais cedo ou mais tarde haverá um (muito) chuvoso.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Dez 2019 às 20:06)

Os modelos continuam a prever uma mudança de padrão a partir de dia 10, mais concretamente a partir dos dias 11/13.  
É possivelmente que possam haver cortes (e vão haver, quase de certeza), mas o tempo consegue ainda assim surpreender-nos, tal e qual como fez aos nortenhos no passado mês de novembro.


----------



## Açor (3 Dez 2019 às 21:44)

jamestorm disse:


> No continente tb se notou isso, Invernos sao muito mas muito  mais amenos...já para nao falar da chuva..ha anos que andamos a mitigar chuva. Lembro-me bem dos dias e manhas de geada pura e dura...de se partir o gelo das poças de chuva quando íamos para a escola. Coisa que parece impossível hoje em dia. As posas eram feitas a limpar o gelo das vieiras...outros tempos. a partir de 1998 tudo mudou. O Inverno era muito consistente, alternando bem vincado os períodos de frio com os de chuva.



É o que eu  sempre disse, as gerações de hoje não sabem o que isso é.  Habituaram se ao tempo ameno todo o ano.
Hoje basta qualquer coisa ligeiramente fora do padrão da alta pressão" e já acham que não é normal.
Pra eles só há um tipo de clima todo o ano, e o mundo sempre foi soalheiro.
Acho melhor emigrarmos para latitudes mais a norte onde o anticiclone não chega.
Na Islândia, por exemplo a pressão, maior parte das vezes é quase sempre baixa todo o ano, mesmo no verão. Sinal que a depressão da islândia  não foi ainda abalada pela posição anómala do anticiclone subtropical.
Nós, e outros por aqui às mesmas latitudes, estamos com as estações condenadas a uma eterna pasmaceira atmosférica. Já nada é como dantes. Aliás, desde a década de 90 que as pessoas vão se habituando ao "normal padrão climático, ficando longe na memória os bons invernos" à antiga", em que tudo (ou quase tudo) ainda vinha na altura certa.
Enfim, outros tempos...!


Orion disse:


> Os últimos Dezembros não têm sido de facto muito favoráveis. Mas mais cedo ou mais tarde haverá um (muito) chuvoso.


O de 2009 se não me falha a memória foi até muito chuvoso.
Mas é como tu dizes, os últimos anos têm sido, de facto, todos fora do normal.


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Dez 2019 às 22:00)

De facto os últimos invernos não têm sido nada chuvosos, nem muito frios por sinal, nos anos 90  além de os invernos serem bastante chuvosos, a neve também era habitual pela serra do Açor, alturas ouve que já deitava neve pelos olhos, os tanques congelavam de tal forma que o gelo sustinha o meu peso, uma grossura enorme de gelo.
Enfim outros tempos. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (3 Dez 2019 às 22:03)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os modelos continuam a prever uma mudança de padrão a partir de dia 10, mais concretamente a partir dos dias 11/13.
> É possivelmente que possam haver cortes (e vão haver, quase de certeza), mas o tempo consegue ainda assim surpreender-nos, tal e qual como fez aos nortenhos no passado mês de novembro.




essa mudança estava prevista à uns 15 dias pelos modelos, e em principio continua a manter-se a perspectiva da mesma se concretizar, mas como se sabe tudo pode mudar num ápice.
um dezembro seco não é algo que neste momento se considere muito provável.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2019 às 22:04)

Açor disse:


> O de 2009 se não me falha a memória foi até muito chuvoso.
> Mas é como tu dizes, os últimos anos têm sido, de facto, todos fora do normal.


2009 e 2010 foram os últimos anos em que dezembro foi chuvoso e desde 2000, só teve 4 anos acima da média.
Ora vejamos:





A verdade é que sempre foi um mês com muitas anomalias negativas, mas a quantidade de anos seguidos em que isso acontece desde 2000 dá que pensar. O facto de ser o mês mais chuvoso do ano, já passou à história. O anticiclone já não tem o comportamento que era comum e isso é bastante evidente.


----------



## rokleon (4 Dez 2019 às 10:53)




----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2019 às 11:06)

Açor disse:


> Na Islândia, por exemplo a pressão, maior parte das vezes é quase sempre baixa todo o ano, mesmo no verão. Sinal que a depressão da islândia não foi ainda abalada pela posição anómala do anticiclone subtropical.



Pelo que escreves, pareces assumir que era possível haver anticiclone em todo o lado 






A Islândia (e o ártico escandinavo) também é afetada pela posição do anticiclone. Certas configurações atmosféricas, como por exemplo esta, mudam dramaticamente o estado do tempo lá. A adveção de massas de ar quentes e húmidas não só contribui para o degelo mas também para a diminuição da velocidade da congelação da água.

E vez em quando até há recordes de calor.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2019 às 11:12)

E para dar esperança à malta


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2019 às 16:08)

As anomalias podem ser encontradas aqui. 

Novamente, é uma grande chatice viver na sombra de um anticiclone. Mas alguém tem.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2019 às 23:21)

Aos poucos vai-se esfumando a possibilidade de neve para o a próxima semana, de run para run tem piorado bastante neste aspecto.
Espero que os proximos tempos sejam mais animados no que toca ao elemento branco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2019 às 23:25)

@Aurélio Carvalho Falam muito dos cortes da precipitação, mas sabem qual é o modelo em que o seu ensemble pouco tem mudado nos últimos tempos? É o ECMWF, o modelo que tem mais acertado nas previsões de precipitação, este ano. 

No entanto, ainda há muita incerteza. Enquanto que um dos ramos do ECMWF prevê 113 mm para Tavira, outro ramo prevê 0,1 mm, ou seja, nada. É de continuar a ver como evoluem os modelos, mas tenho a impressão que iremos ser surpreendidos. 
https://kachelmannwetter.com/lu/vorhersage/2262744-tavira/ensemble/euro/niederschlag


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2019 às 15:09)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Dez 2019 às 17:42)

Boas, 
Por aqui o mês de Novembro terminou com apenas 27 mm. 
Dezembro começou seco e promete continuar seco durante as próximas semanas. 
A longo prazo o meteo France e o ecmwf com previsões idênticas, normal a chuvoso a norte e seco a sul em todos os meses. 
Um padrão de nao + a NAO neutra...
Esperemos que não seja bem assim, mas de certeza que o mês Março depois vai salvar isto.
Fiquem bem..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Dez 2019 às 00:02)

Cá por mim não acredito muito nas previsões a longo prazo. Também estava previsto um outono muito seco a Norte e depois vimos o que foi. 
Neste momento não vale a pena alarmismos, até porque os modelos continuam muito instáveis a partir de dia 10. Nesta altura do ano, basta uma cut-off no local correto para o Algarve levar uma bela carga de precipitação. O azar não pode durar para sempre, acho eu. 

Ainda vamos ser bastante surpreendidos este inverno, até porque o anticiclone, desta vez, até vai permitir uma possível corrente de ar vinda de noroeste, a partir de dia 10, com precipitações que obviamente beneficiarão mais o Norte e o Centro do país (o que não aconteceu nos últimos anos, anos em que nem no Norte tem chovido bem).


----------



## jamestorm (6 Dez 2019 às 01:20)

pois parece-me que agora até à Primavera já vai chover pouco e depois um Março bem recheado de chuva e metade de Abril tb chuvoso...é só uma aposta!!


----------



## jamestorm (6 Dez 2019 às 11:40)

esta prevista ou antecipa/se alguma entrada de frio com geadas valentes em Dezembro? estamos a ter muito menos horas de frio este ano, nas árvores fruteiras depois vai-se sentir no fruto, menos e com calibres fora da media.  Há anos em que por esta altura ja tinha tido bastante frio, mesmo em anos de chuva, parece  que este é bastante ameno.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2019 às 12:57)

Hoje mesmo sem nuvens, veio cá uma enxurrada de água e de lama.  

*Conduta de água rebenta e danifica viatura em Olhão.*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...-olhao-veja-as-imagens?ref=HP_OutrasNoticias2


----------



## comentador (6 Dez 2019 às 13:41)

E pronto estamos a entrar na época dos dias completamente limpos! Quem quer ver e nascer o Sol é aproveitar Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março. Depois entramos na época com algumas nuvens mas sem chuva alguma no Sul.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2019 às 15:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje mesmo sem nuvens, veio cá uma enxurrada de água e de lama.
> 
> *Conduta de água rebenta e danifica viatura em Olhão.*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...-olhao-veja-as-imagens?ref=HP_OutrasNoticias2



Ou seja água desperdiçada...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2019 às 17:07)

MSantos disse:


> Ou seja água desperdiçada...



O que não falta é rupturas na cidade, basta percorrer a cidade e vê-se bem os buracos aonde existiu rupturas. Hoje rebenta aqui, amanhã rebenta ali e depois rebenta acolá, mas investimento para modernizar as condutas está quieto e paga-se bem pela água.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2019 às 17:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O que não falta é rupturas na cidade, basta percorrer a cidade e vê-se bem os buracos aonde existiu rupturas. Hoje rebenta aqui, amanhã rebenta ali e depois rebenta acolá, mas investimento para modernizar as condutas está quieto e paga-se bem pela água.



Numa região com pouca água disponível essas coisas não se podem admitir...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 17:34)

*Curso online grátis sobre o clima...*


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2019 às 17:48)

MSantos disse:


> Numa região com pouca água disponível essas coisas não se podem admitir...



Sobretudo nessas regiões onde a água é mais escassa, mas não só, eu quando vejo por vezes aqui no Porto, no Inverno, em dias de chuva, o sistema de rega de jardins/relva activado, ou seja a chover, e já com vários dias de chuva acumulados para trás e as plantas a serem regadas


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 17:58)

Estão a dar agora no Portugal em directo na RTP1 o rio Ponsul nos Lentiscais e já não tem nada a ver, já tem água!


----------



## jamestorm (6 Dez 2019 às 18:07)

acontece o mesmo em Lisboa, por vezes chuva ha vaios dias e os sistemas de rega a debitar...



Snifa disse:


> Sobretudo nessas regiões onde a água é mais escassa, mas não só, eu quando vejo por vezes aqui no Porto, no Inverno, em dias de chuva, o sistema de rega de jardins/relva activado, ou seja a chover, e já com vários dias de chuva acumulados para trás e as plantas a serem regadas


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2019 às 21:44)

Boas notícias para a próxima semana; a partir de Quarta-feira deveremos ter precipitação na maior parte do território, com menor probabilidade no Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Dez 2019 às 10:11)

A continuar assim os níveis de água vão baixar mais mesmo de Inverno. Não vejo campanhas fortes para sensibilizar à redução do consumo. Ontem já vi sistemas de rega ligados!
Assim por alto precisamos de 100mm só para encher os pegos e criar um fio de água nas ribeiras que nos "abastecem" e onde andam eles? Nem uma frente com 20mm temos...


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Dez 2019 às 11:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Boas notícias para a próxima semana; a partir de Quarta-feira deveremos ter precipitação na maior parte do território, com menor probabilidade no Algarve.


Nao sei onde vê isso....


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2019 às 11:45)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Nao sei onde vê isso....



Em todas as cartas de previsão meteorológica. Por exemplo:

https://www.tiempo.com/modelos/

https://www.weathercharts.org/ukmomslp.htm


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2019 às 11:50)

Como já vai longe (muitos anos) quando via pela manhã todo completamente coberto de branco pela geada, como se fosse neve...


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2019 às 12:51)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Nao sei onde vê isso....


Eu vejo é AA para dar e vender... pode é ocasionalmente ser quebrado, mas parece-me que grande parte do mês deve ser dominado pelo cujo.


----------



## dvieira (7 Dez 2019 às 14:15)

O que eu vejo é cortes e o anticiclone a ganhar terreno. O que parece é que entrando num padrão anticiclónico é muito difícil sair dele e isso cada vez está a ser mais uma tendência. Penso que isso não era habitual aos anos atrás.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2019 às 14:47)

Pois, eu vejo o anticiclone a deslocar-se mais para oeste e a deixar entrar perturbações/linhas de instabilidade de noroeste...

http://www2.wetter3.de/Fax/12_ECMWF_ENS_p0_500hPa+144_240.gif


----------



## jamestorm (7 Dez 2019 às 18:22)

deve chover qualquer coisa nos próximos 10 dias, mas frentes a serio, daquelas que deixam água a valer, dessas não, nada...
este anticiclone veio pra ficar mais uma vez...alterações climáticas a funcionar.Cada vez se vai acentuar mais a diferença Norte/Sul de Portugal.


----------



## comentador (7 Dez 2019 às 19:39)

jamestorm disse:


> Cada vez se vai acentuar mais a diferença Norte/Sul de Portugal.



E essa diferença está a ser bastante rápida na escala temporal. Desde 2015 para cá todos os anos têm sido secos no Sul. Ou será que vamos ter estes períodos secos alternados por grandes tempestades daquelas que destroem mais com que regam?!?! De facto o tempo não está nada criador, ou é secas grandes ou chuvadas destruidoras como vemos noutros países. São as alterações climáticas a desequilibrarem o clima mundial e que acarretam sempre grandes prejuízos na economia e nas populações.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Dez 2019 às 22:41)

entretanto ultimas actualizações retiraram muita precipitação....amanha pouco ou nada chove. Subida de temperatura e praticamente sem chuva  nos próximos dias


----------



## RStorm (8 Dez 2019 às 18:48)

E pronto, parece que boa parte da precipitação da próxima semana foi de vela O anticiclone no seu melhor, ou seja, mais do mesmo  

Vamos lá ver se daqui a 2 semanas, as coisas se endireitam melhor


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2019 às 19:26)

RStorm disse:


> E pronto, parece que boa parte da precipitação da próxima semana foi de vela O anticiclone no seu melhor, ou seja, mais do mesmo  Vamos lá ver se daqui a 2 semanas, as coisas se endireitam melhor



Pois, eu pelo contrário, vejo hoje ainda maiores possibilidades de precipitação, com o deslocamento do anticiclone dos Açores para oeste e a entrada de sucessivas linhas de instabilidade e baixas pressões na mediações da Península Ibérica procedentes de noroeste...

http://www2.wetter3.de/Fax/12_ECMWF_ENS_p0_500hPa+144_240.gif


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2019 às 19:47)

*Experiment closes critical gap in weather forecasting*

Clicar em 'forecasts'  http://cola.gmu.edu/kpegion/subx/



> The Subseasonal Experiment (SubX) is a two year MAPP/Climate Test Bed project focused on improving subseasonal predictions and providing a research dataset for the community to explore subseasonal predictability in leading modeling systems. It is supported through a partnership including NOAA Research’s Modeling, Analysis, Predictions, and Projections Program as well as the National Weather Service’s Office of Science and Technology Integration, the Office of Naval Research, and NASA. Multiple global models from NOAA, NASA, Environment Canada, the Navy, and the National Center for Atmospheric Research are producing 17 years of ensemble retrospective forecasts initialized weekly. Additionally, one-year of real-time predictions will be produced and provided to the NOAA/NWS Climate Prediction Center as additional guidance for their week 3-4 outlooks. Each modeling group follows a SubX Protocol for their reforecasts and real-time forecasts, which supports equal model comparison and robust skill assessment. The project will test the skill of individual prediction systems as well as multi-model combinations, and the data is available to both the research and operational communities.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2019 às 23:59)

É interessante ver o fórum tão parado, ainda por cima prestes a entrar numa mudança de padrão atmosférica já a partir do meio da semana. Se fosse noutro mês qualquer, toda a gente no fórum falaria disto. 

No entanto, como dezembro tem sido tão seco ao longo dos últimos anos, o que as pessoas veem é apenas secura e mais secura, quando a realidade pode ser bem diferente. Aliás, isso é bem visível nas mensagens aqui deste tópico.


----------



## boneli (9 Dez 2019 às 00:04)

Caso para dizer que os nossos olhos vêm aquilo que nos convém. Na meteorologia que não é uma ciência exata é tão fácil juntar-lhe o nosso estado de espirito. As consequências já todos sabemos. É ler este tópico!


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Dez 2019 às 00:09)

Pelo menos ate dia 15 não vejo nada além de secura


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2019 às 00:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É interessante ver o fórum tão parado, ainda por cima prestes a entrar numa mudança de padrão atmosférica já a partir do meio da semana. Se fosse noutro mês qualquer, toda a gente no fórum falaria disto.
> 
> No entanto, como dezembro tem sido tão seco ao longo dos últimos anos, o que as pessoas veem é apenas secura e mais secura, quando a realidade pode ser bem diferente. Aliás, isso é bem visível nas mensagens aqui deste tópico.


Muito sinceramente não vejo qualquer mudança de padrão. Se te referes àquilo que o GFS está a prever, nem vale a pena dares crédito e tiveste um exemplo disso recentemente...Previsão muito interessante para dia 12/13 e agora o que está previsto? 0, pelo menos para as regiões mais necessitadas.

Para mim, uma mudança de padrão é algo diferente daquilo que temos tido nos últimos tempos e caso venha a ser mostrada nas previsões, só vou acreditar quando chegar ao dia do inicio da mesma.
Nos últimos anos é sempre o mesmo a ganhar e até ao momento, não temos tido nada diferente portanto, acho que é perfeitamente normal isto estar parado. Sou um membro assíduo, mas já chateia estar sempre a dizer o mesmo e não ver nas previsões nada de diferente. É esperar para ver no que dá...


----------



## dvieira (9 Dez 2019 às 11:34)

Boa saída do GFS das 6h a prever novamente o que o ECMWF já tinha previsto algum tempo a partir do dia 16. O mesmo GFS também já tinha tido essa previsão mas retirou tudo e agora nesta saída voltou a meter vamos ver se é para continuar nas próximas saídas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Dez 2019 às 13:30)

Eu vejo é um sistema frontal daqui a longas 192h, enquanto o norte terá algumas frentes. 
Para a necessitada região sul, especialmente baixo Alentejo e Algarve não vejo mais que 10 a 15 mm previstos pelos modelos.


----------



## RStorm (9 Dez 2019 às 17:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Pois, eu pelo contrário, vejo hoje ainda maiores possibilidades de precipitação, com o deslocamento do anticiclone dos Açores para oeste e a entrada de sucessivas linhas de instabilidade e baixas pressões na mediações da Península Ibérica procedentes de noroeste...
> 
> http://www2.wetter3.de/Fax/12_ECMWF_ENS_p0_500hPa+144_240.gif


Não descarto que haja boas possibilidades e espero que assim se confirme, mas no entanto parece que já vi as coisas bem melhores  Mas pronto, os modelos andam num "tira e põe", vamos ver o que sai na rifa...  
Como temos a memória "fresca" sobre o que aconteceu num passado recente é normal que fiquemos em sobressalto com certas saídas em que apareçam cortes absurdos


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2019 às 21:51)




----------



## irpsit (10 Dez 2019 às 00:02)

Alguem daqui sente falta de ver neve ou eventos extremos?

Basta apanhar um voo para Reykjavik, Islandia, amanha.

Ciclogenese explosiva, na maior tempestade do ano no Atlantico, a puxar a pressao abaixo dos 940mb e ventos superiores a 200kmh, os modelos dao rajadas a 250kmh. Acumulacoes de neve de 200cm em menos de 24 horas a cota zero. Efectivamente alerta vermelho.

https://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/b...JCdiOvwxb4aV8H-g4gBSmplMF_odTLTJjRwWLS9y88zEo

Eu vivi la 5 anos, sei bem da violencia que as vezes ocorre por la. Nao da para explicar, so vivido!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2019 às 00:54)

Os modelos têm vindo a adicionar precipitação nas últimas saídas. 

O ECMWF deve ser o que prevê mais de todos os modelos. A previsão até à véspera de Natal, de acordo com o ensemble, é esta: 

*Tavira*
Máximo: 139,1 mm
Percentil 90: 79,8 mm
Mediano: 43,8 mm
Percentil 10: 16,1 mm
Mínimo: 2,5 mm

*Almada *
Máximo: 131,9 mm
Percentil 90: 94,4 mm
Mediano: 58,7 mm
Percentil 10: 19,5 mm
Mínimo: 11,4 mn

*Idanha-a-Nova *
Máximo: 172,2 mm
Percentil 90: 121,3 mm
Mediano: 73,1 mm
Percentil 10: 27,5 mm
Mínimo: 17,3 mm

*Amares*
Máximo: 546,6 mm 
Percentil 90: 345,3 mm
Mediano: 238,4 mm
Percentil 10: 144,4 mm
Mínimo: 104,6 mm 

O GFS não prevê valores tão elevados (exceto no Norte, onde prevê valores bem elevados), mas mesmo assim tem vindo a colocar cada vez mais precipitação nas últimas saídas. O americano prevê 18 mm para Tavira, 52 mm para Almada, 40 mm para Idanha-a-Nova e 268 mm para Amares. 

Nenhum destes acumulados referidos seria uma solução para a seca, mas pelo menos não iria piorar o problema.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Dez 2019 às 12:55)

Bom dia
Ainda enorme incerteza nos modelos.
Mas para mim existe possibilidade de mudança de padrão a partir do dia 15!!


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2019 às 14:01)

Vem aí muita chuva para a zona oeste e Norte de Lisboa, será um Dezembro regado na 2a metade!!


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Dez 2019 às 14:04)

jamestorm disse:


> Vem aí muita chuva para a zona oeste e Norte de Lisboa, será um Dezembro regado na 2a metade!!


E o sul que se lixe.


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Dez 2019 às 15:03)

Ainda não me parece que seja desta que ocorrerá uma mudança de padrão. Muito à semelhança do que foi Novembro, as previsões apontam para uma ligeira descida do AA e das depressões em latitude, permitindo um fluxo de W/NW húmido. Tal beneficia claramente o litoral norte e centro do país, podendo contribuir qualquer coisa no Interior norte e centro, alto Alentejo, litoral Alentejano e Serras algarvias, mas prejudicando o baixo Alentejo e litoral sul algarvio. Basicamente são ondulações no jacto polar, que descendo um pouco traz muito para o Norte e qualquer coisa mais para sul, mas subindo deixa apenas qualquer coisa a norte. 

Para haver verdadeiramente uma mudança de padrão, a circulação zonal tem de ser interrompida. Enquanto tivermos ciclones muito intensos a afectar o Norte Atlântico e Norte da Europa sucessivamente não poderá haver uma mudança significativa. A sul, ficaremos apenas com restos de frentes, com uma ou outra mais intensa pelo meio numa descida da ondulação do jacto. O AA teria de subir em latitude para a região da Islândia/Norte Europa, para então o storm track ser obrigado a desviar-se para latitudes entre 40/50º ao longo do Atlântico. Só aí teríamos verdadeiramente uma mudança de padrão que traria muita chuva e possivelmente frio para todo o país e não apenas para o norte.

De qualquer forma, melhor assim que um bloqueio duradouro e tempo completamente seco, como por vezes também acontece (Inverno 2004/2005).


----------



## dahon (10 Dez 2019 às 15:06)

RedeMeteo disse:


> E o sul que se lixe.



Claro que ele quer que o sul se lixe, até porque é ele que controla a meteorologia.
Se calhar é melhor o pessoal do sul fazer-lhe umas oferendas para ver se chove por ai. Eu não sei o que o pessoal do norte ofereceu mas resultou.

Acho que não falo só por mim, mas se fosse possível acredito que ninguém se importava de desviar uma boa parte ou mesmo toda a chuva que está prevista até ao final deste mês para o Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Dez 2019 às 15:33)

RedeMeteo disse:


> E o sul que se lixe.



Mas você acha mesmo que alguém neste fórum não deseja que chova no sul tanto como você?! Esse tipo de afirmações são tão desnecessárias, quanto as que você costuma fazer no verão a desejar 40ºc


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2019 às 18:19)

Não levem a mal, é apenas uma brincadeira, aproveitando a deixa do @RedeMeteo.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2019 às 18:43)

Da mesma maneira que ali o @RedeMeteo está-se a borrifar para os outros quando anualmente deseja os >40º no verão, não há grande solidariedade para com ele aquando da falta de chuva no inverno.

É a vida


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2019 às 20:19)

dahon disse:


> Claro que ele quer que o sul se lixe, até porque é ele que controla a meteorologia.
> Se calhar é melhor o pessoal do sul fazer-lhe umas oferendas para ver se chove por ai. Eu não sei o que o pessoal do norte ofereceu mas resultou.
> 
> Acho que não falo só por mim, mas se fosse possível acredito que ninguém se importava de desviar uma boa parte ou mesmo toda a chuva que está prevista até ao final deste mês para o Alentejo e Algarve.



Eu não acredito em bruxas, mas que elas existem, existem!   




Orion disse:


> Da mesma maneira que ali o @RedeMeteo está-se a borrifar para os outros quando anualmente deseja os >40º no verão, não há grande solidariedade para com ele aquando da falta de chuva no inverno.
> 
> É a vida



Não é a vida mas sim,  mais o feitiço que virou-se contra o feiticeiro. 


Os modelos até estão interessantes, no Algarve,  mas fico-me por aqui, não vá alguém lançar um feitiço e depois é uma carga de trabalhos.


----------



## cool (10 Dez 2019 às 20:50)

Boas.
Por vezes sabem de que user me lembro?
Do grande criador dessa maldição que nos assola frequentemente:  o "Antílope dos Açores"!
Já não me recordo do seu username, mas lembro-me perfeitamente dos seus posts dramáticos do tipo: "vem aí muito calor...vamos morrer todos assados"  ou "vem aí um dilúvio...vamos morrer todos afogados" 
Apesar de por vezes me cansar...é verdade que também me fez dar umas boas gargalhadas.
Além disso deixou-nos o "Antílope dos Açores" que ainda hoje por vezes é mencionado nesta "casa"
Desculpem o off-topic....é apenas para desanuviar um pouco desta espera interminável por chuva.
!


----------



## Tonton (10 Dez 2019 às 21:05)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Por vezes sabem de que user me lembro?
> Do grande criador dessa maldição que nos assola frequentemente:  o "Antílope dos Açores"!
> Já não me recordo do seu username, mas lembro-me perfeitamente dos seus posts dramáticos do tipo: "vem aí muito calor...vamos morrer todos assados"  ou "vem aí um dilúvio...vamos morrer todos afogados"
> ...



SpiderVV

24 Set 2017 às 19:58#3255
Trovoada extreme weather disse: ↑
o antílope dos Açores


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2019 às 21:54)

RedeMeteo disse:


> E o sul que se lixe.


Estas enganado, espero que chova e muito no Sul, tanto Alentejo como Algarve...mas, como já foi dito, este padrão nao está a favorecer nada essas regiões! isso não quer dizer que não fique contente por chover um bocado mais na minha zona!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2019 às 23:57)

É curioso que, saída após saída, os modelos estão a prever cada vez mais precipitação
O ECMWF, por exemplo, começou na semana passada a prever 40 a 50 mm no Sotavento Algarvio, em relação ao valor máximo, e com um valor mediano de 15 mm (exatamente para a mesma semana), e neste momento prevê quase 150 mm de valor máximo, com um valor mediano de 60 mm.  
Até o GFS tem vindo a aumentar a quantidade de chuva para cá, embora ainda preveja muito menos do que o modelo europeu. 

Onde é que andam os típicos cortes de precipitação?


----------



## srr (11 Dez 2019 às 00:21)

Por do sol ; Hoje


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Dez 2019 às 02:12)

Cá pelo burgo preferimos imagens de satélite em tempo quase-real (EUMETSAT©2019) do que erráticos modelos ...
Belíssimas depressões sobre o Atlântico Norte, nomeadamente, a da Islândia e a do Labrador


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Dez 2019 às 19:54)

Nesta saída das 12, mais uma vez o ECMWF volta a carregar nas precipitações para as próximas 240 horas. É a primeira vez que vejo o percentil 90 dos modelos acima dos 100 mm no Algarve, desde há muito tempo. 

Em termos de ensemble, estamos assim:

*Tavira*
Máximo: 117,5 mm
Percentil 90: 102,3 mm
Mediano: 62,6 mm
Percentil 10: 36,1 mm
Mínimo: 18,8 mm

*Almada *
Máximo: 135 mm
Percentil 90: 127,2 mm
Mediano: 86,1 mm
Percentil 10: 53,9 mm
Mínimo: 28,6 mm

Bem, se as previsões se concretizarem, cairia a média mensal numa semana ou duas. Isso já por si é um milagre!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2019 às 20:11)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Nesta saída das 12, mais uma vez o ECMWF volta a carregar nas precipitações para as próximas 240 horas. É a primeira vez que vejo o percentil 90 dos modelos acima dos 100 mm no Algarve, desde há muito tempo.
> 
> Em termos de ensemble, estamos assim:
> 
> ...



Os dados são da saída das 00 e não das 12, essa deve estar quase a sair.

São estes da saída das 12:

*Tavira*

Máximo: 125,9 mm
Percentil 90: 107,1 mm
Mediano: 70,6 mm
Percentil 10: 30,3 mm
Mínimo: 14,8 mm

Para comparar para *Olhão*:

Máximo: 144.1 mm
Percentil 90: 108,2 mm
Mediano: 73,5 mm
Percentil 10: 37,6 mm
Mínimo: 19,8 mm

Parece ser a prima de 2009.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Dez 2019 às 20:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os dados são da saída das 00 e não das 12, essa deve estar quase a sair.
> 
> São estes da saída das 12:
> 
> ...



A run 12z carrega ainda mais  E tirando o GFS , praticamente todos os outros modelos seguem as pisadas do ECM 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2019 às 20:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Run 12z carrega ainda mais  E tirando o GFS , praticamente todos os outros modelos seguem as pisadas do ECM
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


É impressão minha ou está alerta laranja para amanhã e sexta? Pelo menos pareceu-me no site do IPMA mas não fui confirmar...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Dez 2019 às 20:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É impressão minha ou está alerta laranja para amanhã e sexta? Pelo menos pareceu-me no site do IPMA mas não fui confirmar...


Sim, alguns distritos em alerta laranja e amarelo por causa da agitação marítima 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2019 às 20:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É impressão minha ou está alerta laranja para amanhã e sexta? Pelo menos pareceu-me no site do IPMA mas não fui confirmar...



Confirma-se apenas seis distritos de Portugal Continental estão sem alerta, os outros estão sob aviso laranja e amarelo, devido á precipitação e agitação marítima.


----------



## Marco pires (11 Dez 2019 às 22:23)

havia quem no inicio do mês estivesse a condenar dezembro a ser seco, o AA instalava-se e não ia chover nada ou quase nada, felizmente que os arautos da desgraça acabam sempre por meter a viola no saco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Dez 2019 às 22:51)

Marco pires disse:


> havia quem no inicio do mês estivesse a condenar dezembro a ser seco, o AA instalava-se e não ia chover nada ou quase nada, felizmente que os arautos da desgraça acabam sempre por meter a viola no saco.


Este ano tivemos sorte, aliás, tivemos sorte logo no início do mês. A formação de uma depressão barométrica no Sul da Europa fez puxar o anticiclone dos Açores para norte. Se o anticiclone não se tivesse formado no Atlântico Norte, estaríamos em Sarilhos (Grandes).  

Por exemplo, no ano passado o anticiclone, no final de novembro, subiu em crista na Península Ibérica. Durante as primeiras duas semanas do mês, a posição do anticiclone favoreceu a ocorrência de um rio atmosférico, que transportou carradas de humidade, que formaram nevoeiros interessantes nos vales de todo o país, e o Norte recebeu entre 100 a 120 mm de precipitação na primeira semana.  No meio do mês, houve ainda a passagem de superfícies frontais fraquinhas e, no final do mês, o anticiclone dos Açores subiu ainda mais e ficou praticamente estável sobre a Península Ibérica até ao fim de março.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2019 às 23:10)

Aqui está um anel lunar muito bonito...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Dez 2019 às 15:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> 153mm em Odivelas em 24H??? A ser assim vai dar grandes problemas!



Não amigo, isso seria o acumulado até ao dia 22


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 15:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não amigo, isso seria o acumulado até ao dia 22


Ha ok, antes assim... obrigado!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Dez 2019 às 20:57)

Mais uma saída, e o ECMWF volta a intensificar na precipitação para as próximas 2 semanas. 
Sabem ao que é que isto me faz lembrar? Fevereiro de 2018, pouco antes do evento de março.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2019 às 21:02)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mais uma saída, e o ECMWF volta a intensificar na precipitação para as próximas 2 semanas.
> Sabem ao que é que isto me faz lembrar? Fevereiro de 2018, pouco antes do evento de março.



É a chamada "fazer a cama", pois lá nisso estes aguaceiros fracos mas persistentes que cairam ao longo do dia de hoje são muito bons, mas como neste caso, falando aqui da minha realidade, os solos, já estão praticamente recarregados, por isso agora serve como um complemento para trazer vida ao rios e ribeiros no geral.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2019 às 21:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mais uma saída, e o ECMWF volta a intensificar na precipitação para as próximas 2 semanas.
> Sabem ao que é que isto me faz lembrar? Fevereiro de 2018, pouco antes do evento de março.



Eu vejo mais semelhanças a 2009, um Outono bem seco no Algarve, ainda mais seco que este e depois um Dezembro bem chuvoso por aqui.

Até começou a chover nesse Dezembro no dia 16 de Dezembro, ele existe com cada coincidência.  

https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/248062.html


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 21:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu vejo mais semelhanças a 2009, um Outono bem seco no Algarve, ainda mais seco que este e depois um Dezembro bem chuvoso por aqui.
> 
> Até começou a chover nesse Dezembro no dia 16 de Dezembro, ele existe com cada coincidência.
> 
> https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/248062.html


Tem a ver com a minha ida ao Algarve 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Dez 2019 às 21:51)

joselamego disse:


> Tem a ver com a minha ida ao Algarve
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Nada disso. É por causa do aniversário da minha mãe.


----------



## Marco pires (12 Dez 2019 às 21:57)

e neste momento estamos assim:







nada mau, já vi muito mas mesmo muito pior em Dezembro, e a contar com as previsões vai ficar ainda melhor


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2019 às 01:03)

Marco pires disse:


> havia quem no inicio do mês estivesse a condenar dezembro a ser seco, o AA instalava-se e não ia chover nada ou quase nada, felizmente que os arautos da desgraça acabam sempre por meter a viola no saco.






Entre Domingo e Segunda-feira deverá formar-se um centro de baixas pressões junto à costa ocidental, segundo apontam os modelos neste momento, a partir da qual teremos uma superfície frontal fria que irá atravessar o território de Portugal Continental, provocando instabilidade moderada nas regiões do centro e sul, com elevada probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas (sobretudo no centro e no sul).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2019 às 08:24)

Mais uma saída e o ECMWF volta a intensificar a precipitação para as próximas duas semanas. 

As previsões para o Algarve estão miraculosas. Ora vejamos: 

*Tavira*
Máximo: 162 mm
Percentil 90: 119,2 mm 
Mediano: 89,2 mm
Percentil 10: 61,7 mm
Mínimo: 39,3 mm 

*Vila Real de Santo António *
Máximo: 151,7 mm 
Percentil 90: 101,8 mm 
Mediano: 77,9 mm
Percentil 10: 50,9 mm 
Mínimo: 29,6 mm 

*Olhão *
Máximo: 192 mm 
Percentil 90: 118 mm
Mediano: 88,9 mm
Percentil 10: 61,9 mm 
Mínimo: 36,5 mm

Se estas previsões se concretizarem, este dezembro será o mês mais chuvoso deste ano!


----------



## cool (13 Dez 2019 às 13:02)

Muito vento e chuva previstos para segunda-feira no Centro e Sul:

*Previsão para 2ª feira, 16.dezembro.2019

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.

Queda de neve acima dos 1400/1600 metros.

Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em especial nas

regiões Centro e Sul.

Vento moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se a partir

da manhã moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas até 90 km/h,

rodando gradualmente para o quadrante oeste.

Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (40 a 55 km/h) do quadrante

sul, soprando com rajadas até 130 km/h, em especial nas regiões

Centro e Sul e a partir da tarde*,* rodando gradualmente para o

quadrante oeste.*


----------



## cool (13 Dez 2019 às 14:59)

São Pedro...eu sei que tenho desejado muito que chova....mas não é preciso exagerar :

Meteograma GFS 6.00 para Grândola:





Eu sei que é um bug.....mas não me importava nada que fosse verdade !


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2019 às 15:08)

cool disse:


> Eu sei que é um bug.....mas não me importava nada que fosse verdade !



Em três horas??? @cool isso ia ser pior do que os jactos de água dos tanques anti distúrbio...


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2019 às 15:08)

*Around 35,000 years ago, Central Iberia had a tundra-steppe landscape*


----------



## cool (13 Dez 2019 às 15:11)

Hehe...nem mais...


Dias Miguel disse:


> Em três horas??? @cool isso ia ser pior do que os jactos de água dos tanques anti distúrbio...



Hehe...nem mais...nem medi o impacto do meu desejo !


----------



## Marco pires (13 Dez 2019 às 15:14)

Se as previsões se concretizarem algumas zonas que já tem os solos em CC estão sujeitas a pequenas inundações.
Ainda falta muito tempo mas há que ter atenção que grande parte do norte e centro já tem os solos saturados, pelo que qualquer episódio de chuva mais intensa vai provocar escorrencias.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2019 às 16:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Cada saída do ECMWF é melhor que a anterior. Vamos lá ver se o S. Pedro abre a torneira
> 
> Nesta carta a região que tem menos chuva prevista fica só acima dos 85mm
> 
> ...


O GFS está completamente desfasado dos restantes modelos, ao nível dos acumulados de precipitação.  
Das últimas vezes, foi o ECMWF o que mais acertou ao nível da chuva. Veremos o que acontece desta vez.


----------



## dvieira (13 Dez 2019 às 18:38)

O GFS a cada saída está a melhorar e a colocar mais precipitação para a semana indo atrás do ECMWF. Pelo que leio nos modelos por agora teríamos a primeira tempestade na 2º feira e levámos a seguir  com outra ainda mais poderosa na 4ª e 5ª feira se a previsões se confirmasse. Seriam 2 ciclogéneses explosivas ? Uma duvida que tenho. Quando leio no meu meteograma para por exemplo no dia 19 V.850 de 120 km/h ísso significa o vento de rajada e o v.10m de 32 km/h isso significa o vento médio ? A que valor de pressão atmosférica é considerado ciclogénese explosiva ?


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2019 às 18:54)

dvieira disse:


> O GFS a cada saída está a melhorar e a colocar mais precipitação para a semana indo atrás do ECMWF. Pelo que leio nos modelos por agora teríamos a primeira tempestade na 2º feira e levámos a seguir  com outra ainda mais poderosa na 4ª e 5ª feira se a previsões se confirmasse. Seriam 2 ciclogéneses explosivas ? Uma duvida que tenho. Quando leio no meu meteograma para por exemplo no dia 19 V.850 de 120 km/h ísso significa o vento de rajada e o v.10m de 32 km/h isso significa o vento médio ? A que valor de pressão atmosférica é considerado ciclogénese explosiva ?



Ciclogénese explosiva e quando o cavamento de uma depressão, isto é o abaixamento do valor da pressão atmosférica, é em 24 horas igual ou superior a 24 hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2019 às 19:57)

O Gfs lá seguiu e bem o ecmwf na previsão chuvosa dos próximos dias 10 dias.
Para quem tinha dado o mês como morto em termos de precipitação, cá temos a resposta. As contas fazem-se no fim.


----------



## marcoacmaia (13 Dez 2019 às 20:17)

Olá a todos! De volta a este enorme espaço de conhecimento
ouvi dizer que vamos ter grande animação nos próximos dias!


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2019 às 20:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> O Gfs lá seguiu e bem o ecmwf na previsão chuvosa dos próximos dias 10 dias.
> Para quem tinha dado o mês como morto em termos de precipitação, cá temos a resposta. As contas fazem-se no fim.



Vá, não dês já a precipitação como contabilizada, não vá ficar aquém do esperado! 

Tal como dizes as contas fazem-se no fim!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2019 às 21:23)

MSantos disse:


> Vá, não dês já a precipitação como contabilizada, não vá ficar aquém do esperado!
> 
> Tal como dizes as contas fazem-se no fim!



Haha verdade, mas as distâncias temporais são muito diferentes. 
As perspectivas são boas para bem de todos.


----------



## amarusp (13 Dez 2019 às 22:04)

O norte e centro do país já deixaram a seca?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Dez 2019 às 22:43)

Porque nao falam nesta saida do ecm?
Não deve dar jeito para não se ver o recuo que teve.. Não é...
Quando um modelo dá tudo e outro nada... A virtude fica no meio..


----------



## trovoadas (13 Dez 2019 às 22:47)

Enfim algo diferente deste marasmo que temos tido mas longe ainda do que é preciso. Se caírem 100mm (estou a considerarar até final do mês) ficamos com uns 150 no ano hidrológico o que ainda é menos do que em igual período do ano passado. 
O importante neste momento é chover e que haja continuidade. No final logo vamos a contas!
Se tudo correr como o esperado vamos também recuperar a humidade dos solos


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Dez 2019 às 22:52)

trovoadas disse:


> Enfim algo diferente deste marasmo que temos tido mas longe ainda do que é preciso. Se caírem 100mm (estou a considerarar até final do mês) ficamos com uns 150 no ano hidrológico o que ainda é menos do que em igual período do ano passado.
> O importante neste momento é chover e que haja continuidade. No final logo vamos a contas!
> Se tudo correr como o esperado vamos também recuperar a humidade dos solos



De acordo com esta run do ecm iria chover cerca de 55 a 60 mm até final do mês.. O que vai de encontro aquilo que o gfs tem dado e bem contra aquilo que este modelo tem mostrado basta ver o histórico.
Mas o mais importante é que segunda e quinta vai chover bem.. Mas depois voltamos a normalidade!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2019 às 23:15)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> De acordo com esta run do ecm iria chover cerca de 55 a 60 mm até final do mês.. O que vai de encontro aquilo que o gfs tem dado e bem contra aquilo que este modelo tem mostrado basta ver o histórico.
> Mas o mais importante é que segunda e quinta vai chover bem.. Mas depois voltamos a normalidade!


A saída operacional está bem desfasada do ensemble. 
https://kachelmannwetter.com/at/vorhersage/2262744-tavira/ensemble/euro/niederschlag

Ainda por cima há aquela enormíssima margem de erro entre os 196 mm e os 108,8 mm. Não vale a pena entrar em desespero.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2019 às 23:22)

Curiosamente, a saída das 12 do GFS é aquela que mostra um acumulado mais baixo, tanto que a média dos membros todos está praticamente na média para o mês para aqui.






ECM das 12:

Monday, Dec the 23rd at 12:00
*— Main run:* *61.7* mm
*— Ensemble mean:* * 70.4* mm
Maximum: * 148.1* mm  90% Percentile: * 91.8* mm
Minimum: * 26.8* mm  10% Percentile: * 45.1* mm

Mesmo, no ECM, a saída está abaixo da média do ensemble. Por isso, as saídas são variáveis tanto podem tirar, como colocar.

O que irrita é virem ao fórum, mandar bocas aos outros que fazem/colocam e debatem as previsões no fórum e não trazerem nenhuma informação relevante. Se tivessem calados faziam melhor figura, mas já se sabe que gostam de vangloriar-se com isto.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2019 às 23:22)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> De acordo com esta run do ecm iria chover cerca de 55 a 60 mm até final do mês.. O que vai de encontro aquilo que o gfs tem dado e bem contra aquilo que este modelo tem mostrado basta ver o histórico.
> Mas o mais importante é que segunda e quinta vai chover bem.. Mas depois voltamos a normalidade!


E chover isso em 1 semana nas regiões mais a Sul já era muito bom, tendo em conta a situação e também os meses de dezembro anteriores. Quanto ao resto, nem vale a pena dizer que depois regressamos à normalidade, isto porque, há 1 semana atrás mal se previa precipitação e atualmente tudo está diferente. Um dia de cada vez e depois logo se farão as contas quanto aos verdadeiros acumulados e quanto àquilo que vai acontecer depois. Aproveitemos os próximos dias que serão diferentes daquilo que já estamos habituados a ter e esperemos que as previsões se mantenham, pois, quero chegar ao Alentejo daqui a 1 semana e ver muita água por todo o lado.  Tendo em conta aquilo que já choveu anteriormente, estas precipitações já serão boas para as barragens, pelo menos no Alto Alentejo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Dez 2019 às 23:24)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A saída operacional está bem desfasada do ensemble.
> https://kachelmannwetter.com/at/vorhersage/2262744-tavira/ensemble/euro/niederschlag
> 
> Ainda por cima há aquela enormíssima margem de erro entre os 196 mm e os 108,8 mm. Não vale a pena entrar em desespero.



Como é que esta bem desfasada se está completamente acertada com a média do ensemble???


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Dez 2019 às 23:40)

Pois é bem verdade... Existem aqui membros que nada contribuem para o Fórum, como aqueles que apenas servem para vir aqui insultar os outros e se fingirem de bons. 
Como se por exemplo desprezar os efeitos da seca e ridicularizar quem aqui vem se queixar dos efeitos e consequências da seca. 
O argumento de sempre que calma que os modelos sazonais são uma anedota, que não tem fiabilidade, que vai chover em Março e ninguém percebe nada disto... Somente esses astros do sabe tudo.. Que vem para aqui mandar bitaites e cujo argumento melhor é o insulto. 
A esses.. Beijo na testa!


----------



## jamestorm (14 Dez 2019 às 01:06)

https://www.dn.pt/vida-e-futuro/mau...dia-de-todos-os-alertas-do-ipma-11614735.html
"A tendência ao longo da próxima semana é para que se registem quantidades significativas de precipitação, principalmente no Norte e Centro do país. Não é uma situação extrema, mas não é comum acontecer nesta altura do ano" O Pessoal do IPMA já se esqueceu o que é chover a serio, então chover bem em Dezembro é algo incomum??? Só nesta década enfadonha que tivemos...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2019 às 09:32)

Eu bem vos disse que não era preciso ficarmos todos preocupados. O ECMWF voltou novamente a intensificar a previsão de precipitação (e bem) nesta última saída da meia-noite.


----------



## Açor (14 Dez 2019 às 09:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu bem vos disse que não era preciso ficarmos todos preocupados. O ECMWF voltou novamente a intensificar a previsão de precipitação (e bem) nesta última saída da meia-noite.



Este ano o Inverno vai entrar em força por aí.
Já não era sem tempo!
Natal sem animação meteorológica é como café sem açúcar. N sabe a nada!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2019 às 09:52)

Estive agora a ver, e os meteogramas GFS, e para os próximos 3 a 4 dias, preve, cerca de 133 mm, em 4 dias, assim sendo será uma verdadeira rega.


----------



## cool (14 Dez 2019 às 09:56)

Bom dia.
Eu próprio estava bastante desmoralizado com as perspectivas de um Dezembro seco, tal como sugeriam os modelos há uns tempos atrás, mas esta semana promete,
e isto ensina-me que as coisas podem mudar quando menos se espera.
É verdade que não vai resolver o problema da seca...mas atenua.
E eu no monte onde vivo tenho um açude quase vazio...já não estava tão vazio nesta altura do ano há cerca de 15 anos e temo por vezes que o furo da água de abastecimento à casa seque.
Vamos com calma semana a semana que o Inverno ainda nem começou.
Sendo assim desejo uma boa rega para todos...especialmente para o pessoal do centro e sul que são os que mais necessitam.

Abraços !


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2019 às 17:32)

> A chuva estará de regresso ao fim de vários anos



Previsão para domingo, 14 de dezembro de 2049:

"Temporal em Portugal Continental.
Teremos períodos de chuva fraca ou chuviscos logo nas primeiras horas do dia, passando a aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes a partir do final da manhã, terminando ao final da tarde a precipitação.
O vento soprará fraco de oeste, com rajadas até aos 25 km\h, passando a calmo ao final da tarde.
As ondas terão 1 a 2 metros de oeste, diminuindo para 0,5 a 1 metro ao final do dia."


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2019 às 17:40)

Agora mais a sério.

Nas cartas de previsão do ECMWF o máximo de acumulação irá dar-se nas zonas entre os rios Sado e o Douro, zona centro interior (zonas de transição entre o litoral e o interior).
Serão excelentes acumulados para 2 dias.
Depois disto veremos o que sucede. As cartas prometem mais precipitação.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Dez 2019 às 18:17)

Mais uma vez as minhas mensagens são apagadas...Como tal não faz sentido continuar a postar.


Agradeço que removam a minha conta.
Obg


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2019 às 18:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mais uma vez as minhas mensagens são apagadas...Como tal não faz sentido continuar a postar.
> 
> 
> *Agradeço que removam a minha conta.*
> Obg


Não o faças, também me foi apagada mensagem. 

Estamos aqui a debater, trocar opiniões, ideias.
É claro que muitos querem chuva, não a tem como no nosso cantinho do norte.
Até por isso deves entender que se "bata tanto na mesma tecla".


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2019 às 20:30)

Acho que desde que sigo as previsões GFS, pelo WindGuru, nunca tinha visto as suas cores de azul escuro, prevendo vento a 100 km/h para a próxima quinta-feira, e já lá vão uns anos, assim sendo, e tendo em conta a elevada precipitação, em conjunto com vento fortes, a sutuação não será fácil certamente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Dez 2019 às 21:38)

Boas, 
Run algo estranha esta do ecm no que toca a precipitação, pois desde o dia de segunda que apresenta o valor mínimo com repercussão para o final cifrando nos cerca de 50 mm

A média do ensemble ronda os 90 mm.
Os valores concentram se em 90% em somente 2 dias aqui a sul o que torna a situação muito interessante!


----------



## jamestorm (14 Dez 2019 às 21:51)

Pessoal preparado para a rega do ano??? 
Vai chegar para todos...
Agora a questão é se não vem em carga superior ao que alguns sítios conseguem aguentar? É possível a ocorrência de cheias? 
Bom evento a todos. O natal chega mais cedo este ano!!


----------



## 1337 (14 Dez 2019 às 21:58)

Aqui já está tudo saturado, o Rio Lima já anda a descarregar á dias. Não sei até que ponto vai aguentar sem galgar os passeios desta vez..


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2019 às 21:59)

jamestorm disse:


> Pessoal preparado para a rega do ano???
> Vai chegar para todos...
> Agora a questão é se não vem em carga superior ao que alguns sítios conseguem aguentar? É possível a ocorrência de cheias?
> Bom evento a todos. O natal chega mais cedo este ano!!



Pois, temos mesmo de nos preparar para a rega, algumas barragens tem estado já a descarregar por estes dias, para terem capacidade de encaixe, e evitar assim a possibilidade de cheias, nas cidades principais, os solos, não vão aguentar nem um quarto dessa precipiatação, por isso os os rios, ribeiros, vão mesmo correr e bem.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Dez 2019 às 23:26)

Pois quando ela vem assim toda de uma vez, ha sempre a questão das cheias rápidas. Por incrível que pareça do Tejo para cima e mais a norte já existe alguma saturação de solos. Espero que as autoridades se preparem para algumas ocorrências.



Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, temos mesmo de nos preparar para a rega, algumas barragens tem estado já a descarregar por estes dias, para terem capacidade de encaixe, e evitar assim a possibilidade de cheias, nas cidades principais, os solos, não vão aguentar nem um quarto dessa precipiatação, por isso os os rios, ribeiros, vão mesmo correr e bem.


----------



## dvieira (14 Dez 2019 às 23:46)

Esta última saída da GFS das 18h prevê um rio atmosférico interminável. Teríamos precipitação até final do mês E com tanta precipitação com sorte ainda conjugávamos num desses dia o frio e teríamos neve a cotas baixas. Se calhar já seria pedir demais. Poderia ser uma prenda de natal. Olhando para o meteograma nesta saída para dia 25 teríamos neve a 750 metros.


----------



## kikofra (15 Dez 2019 às 10:32)

1337 disse:


> Aqui já está tudo saturado, o Rio Lima já anda a descarregar á dias. Não sei até que ponto vai aguentar sem galgar os passeios desta vez..


É incrivel a disparidade que há no nosso clima, aqui pelo norte parou de chover para ai uma semana, por incrivel que parece consegui fartar-me de chuva, pelo sul quase que não vêm precipitação


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 12:39)

Estive aqui a fazer a contas, somando toda precipitação prevista pelo modelo ICOM, visto no  no WindGuru, e são cerca de 132 mm, até ao próximo domingo dia 22. o que será uma rega das boas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2019 às 17:29)

*Nas próximas 48 horas o tempo vai piorar. Proteção Civil alerta para inundações, ventos fortes e neve*
MadreMedia / Lusa
15 dez 2019 16:57

A Proteção Civil alertou hoje para um agravamento do estado do tempo nas próximas 48 horas, com períodos de chuva, possibilidade da queda de neve nas terras alta do norte e centro e ainda vento forte.

Nas regiões norte e centro prevê-se períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que prosseguem na segunda-feira com aguaceiros por vezes fortes na generalidade do continente, podendo ainda ocorrer trovoadas.

Segundo as previsões meteorológicas, há possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 1.400/1.600 metros de altitude a partir do final da tarde de hoje.

O vento será forte, com rajadas que podem atingir 80 quilómetros por hora nas terras altas do norte e do centro, aumentando de intensidade na segunda-feira, com rajadas que podem chegar a 100 quilómetros por hora.

A agitação marítima na costa ocidental a norte do Cabo Raso será significativa, com ondas que podem chegar a 8/10 metros de altura máxima, entre o meio da tarde de hoje e o fim da madrugada de segunda-feira.

Face a este cenário de precipitação forte e persistente, entre domingo e segunda-feira, a Proteção Civil alerta que deve ser "dada uma especial atenção às zonas historicamente identificadas como vulneráveis a inundações e em particular em bacias hidrográficas não regularizadas e de escoamento rápido".
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...entos-fortes-e-possibilidade-da-queda-de-neve


----------



## Pek (15 Dez 2019 às 17:36)

Olá, Daniel!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2019 às 18:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Quando um determinado anticiclone desce em latitude durante 1 semana...
> Acumulados previstos por diversos modelos até dia 22:
> *ECM:*
> 
> ...


É melhor prepararem os barcos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 19:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É melhor prepararem os barcos...



É melhor é, e se possível verificar de preferencia se eles estão operacionais, com a devida antecedencia, pois já não trabalham há tanto tempo, que os motores já devem de estar enfurrejados, mas agora fora de ironias, será uma situação a acompanhar, tendo em conta a precipitação elevada, que se os modelos preveem.


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Dez 2019 às 19:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É melhor prepararem os barcos...


Nao é preciso.  Já começaram os cortes no GFS e ECM a curto e média prazo ( 2 semanas)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 19:20)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Nao é preciso.  Já começaram os cortes no GFS e ECM a curto e média prazo ( 2 semanas)


As contas fazem-se no fim, não no início!


----------



## Marco pires (15 Dez 2019 às 20:19)

os cortes e mais cortes e deus me livre, nunca se está satisfeito.
primeiro era que o mês de dezembro ia ser o caos porque ia ser seco, nem o mês tinha entrado e já estava condenado a ser seco, agora está mais que visto que de seco nada tem e ainda bem, e nem mesmo os modelos a indicarem tendência para uma segunda metade animada fez os "velhos do Restelo" deixarem de vir chorar, agora é porque são os cortes haja dó


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 20:32)

Marco pires disse:


> os cortes e mais cortes e deus me livre, nunca se está satisfeito.
> primeiro era que o mês de dezembro ia ser o caos porque ia ser seco, nem o mês tinha entrado e já estava condenado a ser seco, agora está mais que visto que de seco nada tem e ainda bem, e nem mesmo os modelos a indicarem tendência para uma segunda metade animada fez os "velhos do Restelo" deixarem de vir chorar, agora é porque são os cortes haja dó



Tendo em conta os elevados níveis de precipitação que estão previstos, mesmo que existem algum corte na ordem dos 10 a 15 mm, ou mesmo que seja um pouco mais, acho que não é por aí que se deve fazer um grande alarido, aliás devemos e de estamos bem satisfeitos, e fazer a festa, até porque vamos ter uma boa rega na generalidade.


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Dez 2019 às 20:53)

Não há paciência ainda agora o evento  começou e já começam a falar dos  cortes da precipitação há pessoas que nunca estão satisfeitas,enfim.


----------



## kikofra (15 Dez 2019 às 20:59)

Tenham calma, acho que nao Vale a Pena estarmos em conflito por coisas destas, todos gostamos do mesmo, podemos expressar-nos de modos diferentes, e uns serem mais relaxados com os modelos que os outros, mas vamos aproveitar o ar fresco e a ausencia do antilope


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Dez 2019 às 21:24)

Ahahah...Que saudades que eu já tinha das aves agourentas!  Por favor, primeiro condenaram o mês ainda o mesmo não tinha começado, agora mesmo com estas previsões de sonho para os próximos 10 dias ainda vem para aqui falar de cortes na precipitação?! 
O evento ainda nem começou na latitudes mais a Sul tal como estava previsto caramba! E que tal trazerem algo de produtivo para este fórum,não era muito melhor para todos?! Desculpem o desabafo pessoal , mas à coisas que mais parecem implicância e já não à mesmo pachorra! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Dez 2019 às 21:39)

Não vejo cortes, vejo sim muita precipitação em todo o território que no Algarve serão sobretudo amanhã e quinta. 
Aqui espera se cerca de 70 a 90 mm acumulados. 
Depois disso divergências entre ecm e gfs. O primeiro promete estabilidade e o 2o promete ainda alguma instabilidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2019 às 22:33)

Está linda!


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Dez 2019 às 22:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está linda!


Essa intrusão de ar frio tão a sul terá de dar em componente de instabilidade, trazendo boa chuva ao sul.
Esperemos que o núcleo da depressão esteja um pouco subido ao entrar no território, trazendo assim chuva farta do Tejo para baixo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Dez 2019 às 09:00)




----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2019 às 11:53)

Olá, Elsa!


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Dez 2019 às 10:41)

Para Quinta e Sexta ja houve um grande corte na Chuva. E para a semana ja volta o AA. O que salvou o mês foi o dia de ontem


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2019 às 10:48)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Para Quinta e Sexta ja houve um grande corte na Chuva. E para a semana ja volta o AA. O que salvou o mês foi o dia de ontem



Vá lá Luís, acabaste de ter um dia histórico quando já davas o mês como perdido...  Não comeces a "chorar" outra vez, esta semana ainda podem cair mais uns 30 a 50mm por aí, mesmo que não chegue a tanto, não há razão para desesperos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Dez 2019 às 11:52)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Para Quinta e Sexta ja houve um grande corte na Chuva. E para a semana ja volta o AA. O que salvou o mês foi o dia de ontem



...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2019 às 12:00)

Para não falar que o ECMWF prevê ainda mais chuva. O modelo europeu está no geral mais tempestuoso do que o GFS, vamos ver quem sai por cima. Pode ser um final de tarde complicado nesse dia em algumas zonas se acabar por ser como o ECMWF diz, muita chuva em 1h e vento com rajadas fortes a muito fortes.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Dez 2019 às 12:46)

Não há pachorra para a mesma ladainha de sempre!


----------



## RStorm (17 Dez 2019 às 13:03)

A próxima semana ainda está muito incerta, os modelos tanto preveem a continuação da chuva pelo Natal como preveem também a subida do anticiclone que trará dias primaveris... não adianta ficarmos já dramatizados, pois até lá muita coisa pode mudar.
Resta-nos aguardar e torcer pelo melhor. Até lá, vamos aproveitar os próximos dias que deverão ser bem generosos


----------



## srr (17 Dez 2019 às 15:16)

Uma perguntinha, para os experts :

Sendo que vem ai a "Elsa", com os ventos relativamente agressivos;

Porque é que IPMA, só tem Alerta Amarelo e principalmente no Norte ?

È para alterarem á ultima hora, e passarem a Laranja ?

Não percebo.....nada disto!!!!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2019 às 15:48)

Penso que o IPMA esteja a ser cauteloso tendo em conta a variância nos modelos. O GFS prevê uma situação menos severa (exceto na precipitação) e o ECMWF prevê uma situação mais tempestuosa, sendo que não há consenso total, é possível que os avisos sejam dados apenas amanhã, mais perto do evento, quando os modelos tiverem uma melhor ideia do que se vai passar tendo em conta o que se vai passar amanhã.


----------



## Hawk (17 Dez 2019 às 15:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Penso que o IPMA esteja a ser cauteloso tendo em conta a variância nos modelos. O GFS prevê uma situação menos severa (exceto na precipitação) e o ECMWF prevê uma situação mais tempestuosa, sendo que não há consenso total, é possível que os avisos sejam dados apenas amanhã, mais perto do evento, quando os modelos tiverem uma melhor ideia do que se vai passar tendo em conta o que se vai passar amanhã.



Já que estamos no Seguimento Livre, uma pergunta. Se os modelos de referência e base do IPMA são o ECMWF e o Arome, em quê que a discrepância de outros modelos afecta o "output" do IPMA? Significa que os meteorologistas estão, de forma oficial, sempre de olho noutros modelos e só validam as saídas do Europeu em função da concordância geral?


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2019 às 15:58)

Estou obviamente a especular apenas, mas não deve ser descabido que olhem para outros modelos mesmo que não os usem nas suas previsões principais, nem que seja para desenhar uma tendência. Pode até ser que achem o ECMWF operacional exagerado olhando para ensembles e outro tipo de coisas do próprio modelo europeu.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Dez 2019 às 16:08)

srr disse:


> Uma perguntinha, para os experts :
> 
> Sendo que vem ai a "Elsa", com os ventos relativamente agressivos;
> 
> ...



Não sendo de todo um expert, muito longe disso  , contudo posso tentar ajudar já que tenho um gosto especial por aquilo que nos une a todos neste fórum  No mesmo sentido faço umas pesquisas de vez em quando! Então a minha opinião baseado naquilo que pesquisei é que a dita depressão Elsa, não vai afectar directamente o continente, mas sim a sua corrente zonal , tal como referido no comunicado do IPMA, os Açores sim , vão ser atingidos pela mesma e vão entrar em alerta amarelo hoje ás 18h ,e em algumas ilhas em alerta laranja a partir das 00h (já identificado como dia 18) , no continente os avisos amarelos em vigor de momento são apenas para a agitação marítima, depois penso que com o evoluir da situação os avisos poderão , e devem surgir! O campo de ventos será muito vasto, logo seria muito precoce lançar esses avisos já, dado que neste momento os modelos ainda não convergem totalmente no locais onde o vento será mais forte!  o ECMWF por exemplo coloca as baixas pressões mais a Norte, quanto que o GFS , coloca as mesmas mais a Sul, resta-nos aguardar as próximas run´s! Espero ter ajudado


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2019 às 16:09)




----------



## pe5cinco5 (17 Dez 2019 às 16:22)

*Percentagem água no solo*

*16 de dezembro de 2019






17 de dezembro de 2019
Após os episódios de precipitação intensos no sul de Portugal*






Resta apenas resolver a situação no Interior Baixo Alentejano e Sotavento Algarvio.


----------------------------------------------

*Precipitação total em 24h (16 de dezembro de 2019)





*
De destacar que a maior linha de precipitação se situou no Interior de Portugal e ainda no Barlavento Algarvio. Destaca-se ainda os volumes de precipitação para os distritos de Castelo Branco e Guarda, alcançando mesmo os 100 mm em alguns locais em 24h, portanto, episódios locais.
*
Fonte: IPMA
*


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2019 às 16:35)

Abrangência e intensidade dos ventos (em nós)


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2019 às 21:19)

O que vejo nos modelos, é um possível formação de um núcleo secundário entre 5ª e 6ª feira, núcleo esse que poderá trazer vento mais intensos, ficando a dúvida, se se confirmar, por onde passará o seu centro, na Galiza ou no norte do continente. Isso fará a diferença na activação de eventuais avisos meteorológicos.


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2019 às 21:47)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Percentagem água no solo*
> 
> *16 de dezembro de 2019
> 
> ...





Orion disse:


> Abrangência e intensidade dos ventos (em nós)





Aristocrata disse:


> O que vejo nos modelos, é um possível formação de um núcleo secundário entre 5ª e 6ª feira, núcleo esse que poderá trazer vento mais intensos, ficando a dúvida, se se confirmar, por onde passará o seu centro, na Galiza ou no norte do continente. Isso fará a diferença na activação de eventuais avisos meteorológicos.



Pareço um disco riscado, mas não me conformo com isto de ver bons posts como estes continuarem a vir parar aqui... Usem os tópicos respetivos:
*Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2019*
*Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Dezembro 2019*
*Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Dezembro 2019*


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2019 às 22:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> _
> A level 2 was issued across Portugal mainly for tornadoes, excessive rainfall and severe wind gusts.
> 
> The highest severe weather threat is forecast across western Iberia. A tongue of enhanced lower tropospheric moisture, with mixing ratios above 10 g/kg, will impinge on the coastline of Portugal and southwestern Spain by the late evening hours. In combination with steepening lapse rates ahead of a deep approaching trough, MLCAPE between 500 and 1000 J/kg is forecast along the coastlines between Wednesday 21 and Thursday 06 UTC. Numerous waves of deep-moist convection are forecast across the area during this time. Strong lower tropospheric bulk shear, attaining 15 m/s in 0-1 km layer, as well as SRH between 100 and 250 m2/s2 in the same layer point to enhanced tornado threat, particularly if isolated supercells manage to develop. Besides tornadoes, severe wind gusts and excessive precipitation will be possible as well. Level 2 highlights an area with the highest threat of severe.
> ...


A frente associada à depressão Stephanie em 2014 também tinha alguma convecção forte e ainda me deu uma rajada de 120 km/h, vamos ver o que acontece com a Elsa.


----------



## Marco pires (17 Dez 2019 às 23:04)

impressão minha ou isto está tudo a passar muito a norte?


----------



## dvieira (17 Dez 2019 às 23:14)

Para já por conta do Ipma poucos avisos, só para alguns distritos e apenas amarelo. Será apenas um evento banal ? Na saída do GFS das 18h continua firme na precipitação bem como no vento e vê essa precipitação até pelo menos dia 27.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Dez 2019 às 23:24)

Marco pires disse:


> impressão minha ou isto está tudo a passar muito a norte?


Até acho que o que está a acontecer é exatamente o que o ECMWF previu.

Ora vejamos:

*Quarta à meia-noite: 




*
Comparem a localização da frente com a sua localização atual.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2019 às 23:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> _
> A level 2 was issued across Portugal mainly for tornadoes, excessive rainfall and severe wind gusts.
> 
> The highest severe weather threat is forecast across western Iberia. A tongue of enhanced lower tropospheric moisture, with mixing ratios above 10 g/kg, will impinge on the coastline of Portugal and southwestern Spain by the late evening hours. In combination with steepening lapse rates ahead of a deep approaching trough, MLCAPE between 500 and 1000 J/kg is forecast along the coastlines between Wednesday 21 and Thursday 06 UTC. Numerous waves of deep-moist convection are forecast across the area during this time. Strong lower tropospheric bulk shear, attaining 15 m/s in 0-1 km layer, as well as SRH between 100 and 250 m2/s2 in the same layer point to enhanced tornado threat, particularly if isolated supercells manage to develop. Besides tornadoes, severe wind gusts and excessive precipitation will be possible as well. Level 2 highlights an area with the highest threat of severe.
> ...


Isto é muito mau, não me lembro de um alerta nível 2 a abranger todo o país... deve ter havido de certeza mas não me lembro...


----------



## cool (17 Dez 2019 às 23:40)

Boas @luismeteo3 !

Por acaso já houve um alerta de nível 3 a 13 de Outubro de 2018
http://www.estofex.org/cgi-bin/poly...e=2018101406_201810122345_3_stormforecast.xml

Abraço!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2019 às 23:42)

cool disse:


> Boas @luismeteo3 !
> 
> Por acaso já houve um alerta de nível 3 a 13 de Outubro de 2018
> http://www.estofex.org/cgi-bin/poly...e=2018101406_201810122345_3_stormforecast.xml
> ...


Pois com o Leslie... mas é preocupante.


----------



## cool (17 Dez 2019 às 23:44)

Exacto...o Leslie.
Mas sim...situação a acompanhar sem dúvida.


----------



## Norther (17 Dez 2019 às 23:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> O que vejo nos modelos, é um possível formação de um núcleo secundário entre 5ª e 6ª feira, núcleo esse que poderá trazer vento mais intensos, ficando a dúvida, se se confirmar, por onde passará o seu centro, na Galiza ou no norte do continente. Isso fará a diferença na activação de eventuais avisos meteorológicos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Dez 2019 às 23:50)

Isso é para quinta?


----------



## PaulusLx (17 Dez 2019 às 23:55)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Isso é para quinta?


06h de 4ª às 06h de 5ª -  ainda não inclui o episódio de vento/chuva do final do dia de 5ª feira


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Dez 2019 às 00:04)

Isso é para quinta?


PaulusLx disse:


> 06h de 4ª às 06h de 5ª -  ainda não inclui o episódio de vento/chuva do final do dia de 5ª feira



Muito obrigada. Tenho consulta no Hospital na quinta ao final da tarde. Talvez seja melhor ir de barco. Ou ficar lá a dormir.


----------



## Candy (18 Dez 2019 às 02:24)

Gerofil disse:


> *Previsão não oficial*
> 
> *PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Tempo severo (Tempestade Elsa)*



Se eu ligasse às previsões oficiais estava bem tramada!


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 04:52)

Os avisos do IPMA não incluem Setúbal no aviso amarelo de vento: muito estranho visto todos os distritos envolventes terem esse aviso. Só pode significar que há uma situação difícil de avaliar para Setúbal e que pode talvez requerer mais do que o aviso amarelo. Tanto mais estranho que o aviso que omite o vento para Setúbal foi emitido às 2:59 de hoje.


----------



## VimDePantufas (18 Dez 2019 às 04:58)

Os avisos do IPMA por vezes são um pouco estranhos vamos ver


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 08:13)

Aviso laranja ( hoje e amanhã) para precipitação forte nos distritos do Porto, Braga, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Aveiro, situação a acompanhar, tendo em conta que os terrenos já estão saturados, assim como os caudais dos rios  bastante elevados, deverão ser dois sistemas frontais  bastante activos:

Hoje:






Amanhã:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Dez 2019 às 09:16)




----------



## cool (18 Dez 2019 às 09:25)

Oh yeah !


----------



## Walker (18 Dez 2019 às 09:39)

Boas, é impressão minha ou só a partir desta madrugada é que chove algo de jeito aqui para o sul?
O IPMA tem o distrito de Beja e faro em aviso amarelo, logo a partir do meio dia, e eu sinceramente não vejo nada de especial!


----------



## PaulusLx (18 Dez 2019 às 09:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


Born Free! As free as the wind blows!


----------



## PaulusLx (18 Dez 2019 às 09:50)

cool disse:


> Oh yeah !


Segundo núcleo a definir-se?


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Dez 2019 às 10:16)

Ela anda aí 





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2019 às 10:52)

As pessoas importam-se, por favor, de fazer seguimento meteorológico em vez de *"seguimento dos avisos meteorológicos publicados pelo IPMA"* ? Perde-se tanto tempo a debitar recados ao IPMA em vez de fazer acompanhamento meteorológico... Ou será necessário criar outro tópico para esse fim? Obrigado


----------



## Walker (18 Dez 2019 às 11:07)

O estofex está jeitoso tá! Já fazia muito tempo que não via o país pintado com aquelas cores!
http://www.estofex.org/
Quanto a tua piadola Gerofil, ignorei!


----------



## cool (18 Dez 2019 às 12:42)

Parece haver muita actividade eléctrica na frente que se aproxima...
Mesmo bom para mim que tenho uma relação de amor-ódio com as trovoadas !
Sempre as temi desde muito jovem quando ainda vivia num prédio na cidade.
Adoro-as mas temo-as.
Tudo se complicou quando vim viver para o monte na serra, muito exposto, onde cada trovão parece um terramoto.
Foi por volta dessas alturas que há muito tempo atrás descobri o Meteopt e as maravilhas do nowcasting que me permitiu delinear uma estratégia:
Se durante o dia e horas decentes vejo uma tempestade eléctrica a aproximar-se no radar e a coisa me parece feia... saio da monte,meto o rabo entre as pernas e vou beber um cafézinho à Vila....
Se já não são horas dessas "maluqueiras" ...vou simplesmente para a cama debaixo da infalível protecção dos cobertores.
Agora já estou muito habituado... já vou lidando bastante bem com elas depois das potentes terapias de choque que aqui apanhei.
Cheira-me que esta madrugada terei mais uma!
Abraço!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Dez 2019 às 13:20)

Quando era miúda e morava nos arredores de Viseu tinha uns vizinhos que assim que ouviam um trovãozito ao longe metiam-se no carro e piravam-se na direção oposta. Isto enquanto eu fazia o oposto: ia para o jardim na esperança de apreciar um bom espectáculo.


----------



## dvieira (18 Dez 2019 às 13:39)

Já há alerta vermelho para alguns distritos a norte.


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2019 às 13:57)

sim actualizaram, além de 3 avisos vermelhos no norte devido à precipitação, foi actualizado imensos outros avisos, muitos distritos subiram para laranja também graças ao vento


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2019 às 14:50)

david 6 disse:


> sim actualizaram, além de 3 avisos vermelhos no norte devido à precipitação, foi actualizado imensos outros avisos, muitos distritos subiram para laranja também graças ao vento



Verdade, era expectável, pois as previsões de vento estão valentes.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2019 às 16:01)

Bem, o GFS das 12z carregou e bem na precipitação para aqui para a noite, lá vem o round 1 da Elsa forte e feio.  Foi de 5+6mm em 6h para 14+15mm em 6h entre as 0h e as 6h.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Dez 2019 às 16:02)

Aqui pelos Algarves queremos é conveção profunda e severa
Ou vai ou racha! Farto de secura!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Dez 2019 às 16:08)

Ainda não se passa nada em Viseu City e a luz já faltou duas vezes...


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Dez 2019 às 16:55)

Aproxima-se uma linha, veremos se entra em terra!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2019 às 17:39)

trovoadas disse:


> Aqui pelos Algarves queremos é conveção profunda e severa
> Ou vai ou racha! Farto de secura!



Se vem uma convecção profunda e severa se tiver um tornado no meio fica tudo rachado.  Mas, sem dúvida, que o Algarve precisa é de um SCM à Valenciana aqui em cima e que despeje uma barragem de água.


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Dez 2019 às 17:48)

Aqui os cortes continuam... so de pensar a quantidade de chuva que se previa para amanhã à uns dias atras e o que se prevê agora...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Dez 2019 às 17:50)

E é isto 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Dez 2019 às 18:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Aqui os cortes continuam... so de pensar a quantidade de chuva que se previa para amanhã à uns dias atras e o que se prevê agora...


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2019 às 18:01)

Não me agrada nada estas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical embebidas no superfície frontal, estão ali meio escondidas mas podem causar problemas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Dez 2019 às 18:13)

ACalado disse:


> Não me agrada nada estas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical embebidas no superfície frontal, estão ali meio escondidas mas podem causar problemas.


Já bem identificadas 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2019 às 18:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já bem identificadas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas vão dar problemas com certeza.


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Dez 2019 às 18:29)

ACalado disse:


> Estas vão dar problemas com certeza.


Talvez darão umas _funnel-clouds, _com sorte ficam-se pelo mar


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2019 às 18:30)

ACalado disse:


> Não me agrada nada estas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical embebidas no superfície frontal, estão ali meio escondidas mas podem causar problemas.



Deep convection 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Dez 2019 às 18:56)

ACalado disse:


> Não me agrada nada estas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical embebidas no superfície frontal, estão ali meio escondidas mas podem causar problemas.



Poderá isto chegar a Lisboa?


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2019 às 19:00)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


>



Não ligues a esse tipo de mensagens; ele vai acabar por se desiludir-se quando ninguém lhe ligar...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2019 às 19:09)

A CMTV, claro está, já está ao lado do mar à chuva e ao vento para ter as últimas notícias da Elsa... Pelas 19:01 chuva forte na Figueira da Foz onde a repórter estava.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Dez 2019 às 21:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se vem uma convecção profunda e severa se tiver um tornado no meio fica tudo rachado.  Mas, sem dúvida, que o Algarve precisa é de um SCM à Valenciana aqui em cima e que despeje uma barragem de água.


Está mau para isso! O "Caldeirão" está morno. Digam o que disserem, antes sequer de se falar em aquecimento global e quando tínhamos o nosso clima "normal", parece que haviam situações mais gravosas, pelo menos de chuvas intensas.
A chuva que caíu e mais alguma que ainda deverá cair é excelente mas não resolve nada. Assim não vamos lá...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2019 às 22:17)

Ponto da situação às 21h00

Ao final da tarde/início da noite, uma superfície frontal quente (predomínio da *precipitação estratiforme*) atravessou o litoral norte, atravessa o centro e ainda vai atravessar o sul do continente.

A superfície frontal fria (predomínio da *precipitação convectiva*) organiza-se agora em pleno Oceano Atlântico e desloca-se para leste/nordeste; esta superfície frontal fria é muito activa neste momento, em termos de desenvolvimento de nebulosidade convectiva que origina forte instabilidade. Se se mantiver a actual actividade, esta superfície frontal fria irá atingir o território de Portugal Continental perto da meia - noite, deslocando-se de oeste para leste e afectará inicialmente o litoral norte, progredindo depois durante a madrugada para o sul e para o interior.

Alguns links a consultar:

Radar do IPMA

Imagens de Satélite SAT24

Mapa de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas

Eumetsat Airmass

Cartas sinópticas de superfície


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Dez 2019 às 22:25)

Gerofil disse:


> Ponto da situação às 21h00
> 
> Ao final da tarde/início da noite, uma superfície frontal quente (predomínio da *precipitação estratiforme*) atravessou o litoral norte, atravessa o centro e ainda vai atravessar o sul do continente.
> 
> ...


Boa análise mas parece-me estar demasiado "preguiçosa" para chegar pelas 0h


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Dez 2019 às 22:56)

Há anos que não via uma frente com tanta atividade elétrica no Atlântico:




Está a compor-se.


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Dez 2019 às 23:27)

Mesmo 





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Dez 2019 às 23:33)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Dez 2019 às 23:52)

Boas, 
Deve estar neste momento a chover muito bem entre Sines Grândola e Évora!


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Dez 2019 às 23:56)

Mais de 20mm e rajadas quase nos 60km/h
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/sines/


----------



## finoty (18 Dez 2019 às 23:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Belo comboio! As próximas horas prometem muita animação com um espetáculo grandioso de luzes e som.


----------



## Bruno (18 Dez 2019 às 23:57)

Chove com bastante intensidade na zona do Almograve. 
O vento também sopra bem.


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Dez 2019 às 00:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há anos que não via uma frente com tanta atividade elétrica no Atlântico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fazer lembrar as trovoadas do Mediterrâneo, o Atlântico enganou-se


----------



## cool (19 Dez 2019 às 00:05)

Verdadeiro temporal agora  em Grândola.
Muita chuva e vento muito forte.... esta madrugada promete.
Continuo sem sinal da TDT há quase 2 horas desde que começou a chover.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2019 às 00:07)

Várias mensagens de seguimento colocadas por aqui neste tópico...


----------



## cool (19 Dez 2019 às 00:10)

Gerofil disse:


> Várias mensagens de seguimento colocadas por aqui neste tópico...



 É verdade...este meu ultimo post devia ir para o seguimento sul.
Obrigado pelo reparo !


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Dez 2019 às 00:41)

Prevê-se trovoada para o Interior Norte e Centro? Grata.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2019 às 00:46)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Prevê-se trovoada para o Interior Norte e Centro? Grata.



A previsão é de trovoada para todo o continente; não quer dizer que vai ocorrer em todos os sítios.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2019 às 00:57)

pelo radar parece vir alguma actividade por aí, espero que seja desta que chova mais ...
Tenho achado tudo muito fraco para o que os modelos mostravam.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Dez 2019 às 01:07)

Gerofil disse:


> A previsão é de trovoada para todo o continente; não quer dizer que vai ocorrer em todos os sítios.



Obrigada.


----------



## aoc36 (19 Dez 2019 às 02:14)

Os pontos que aparecem no Lightning maps são todos trovoada? Não entendo muito bem o mapa


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 02:19)

Cada ponto é uma descarga elétrica. Muitos pontos juntos significam que a cadência de raios detetada naquela área é muito alta.


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 11:18)

joli


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2019 às 12:04)

Neste momento nem vale muito a pena ver modelos, é mais o nowcasting para ver como progride a frente.


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 12:52)

Isobare 12h24
Radar 12h30
Satellite VIS 12h30






https://www.infoclimat.fr/


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2019 às 13:17)

Sabem o que os alentejanos dizem à Elsa? 

Oh Elsa, Oh Elsa, Badajoz à vista


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Dez 2019 às 13:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sabem o que os alentejanos dizem à Elsa?
> 
> Oh Elsa, Oh Elsa, Badajoz à vista



Vê lá se chamo o Paco Bandeira e o seu cilindro 





https://observador.pt/2017/07/20/pa...ds-seus-em-protesto-e-grava-momento-em-video/


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2019 às 14:36)

Olá, Fabien!!


----------



## Tyna (19 Dez 2019 às 15:06)

boas tardes, caríssimos,
Preciso de um conselho , tenho um jantar de Natal em Vila franca de Xira, a saida é feita pelas 18:30 19 de lisboa ( restelo) e o regresso será para a zona de Torres Vedras pelas 00:00, 00:30, qual a probabilidade de a essas horas, estar a " barraca armada" em termos de vento e chuva? nesse trajecto? É que é suposto ir e vir sozinha, e não me está a apetecer andar a dançar na água com o carro..
Digam de vossa justiça, é que eu olho para cartas e fins e não pesco nada


----------



## cool (19 Dez 2019 às 15:14)

Tyna disse:


> boas tardes, caríssimos,
> Preciso de um conselho , tenho um jantar de Natal em Vila franca de Xira, a saida é feita pelas 18:30 19 de lisboa ( restelo) e o regresso será para a zona de Torres Vedras pelas 00:00, 00:30, qual a probabilidade de a essas horas, estar a " barraca armada" em termos de vento e chuva? nesse trajecto? É que é suposto ir e vir sozinha, e não me está a apetecer andar a dançar na água com o carro..
> Digam de vossa justiça, é que eu olho para cartas e fins e não pesco nada



Olá boa tarde.
Não sou um expert...mas segundo os avisos e os modelos essa é precisamente a hora em que se esperam condições mais adversas, quer de chuva...quer de vento, pelo que se terá que ter muita atenção na estrada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2019 às 15:38)

244 ocorrências em aberto (226 em curso) no site da prociv da categoria "meteorologia adversa".


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 244 ocorrências em aberto no site da prociv da categoria "meteorologia adversa".



É verdade a "Elsa", está a dar muito trabalho, aos bombeiros, e Protecção Civil, bem como ás restantes entidades.
Estão registadas desde a meia-noite 1760 ocorrencias.


----------



## Tyna (19 Dez 2019 às 15:53)

cool disse:


> Olá boa tarde.
> Não sou um expert...mas segundo os avisos e os modelos essa é precisamente a hora em que se esperam condições mais adversas, quer de chuva...quer de vento, pelo que se terá que ter muita atenção na estrada.



Obrigada, também me parece que isto está a ficar pior, e vai ficar pior, e acho que vou conduzir para casa .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 16:41)

Todas as ligações marítimas cortadas entre o Terreiro de Paço e a Margem Sul!

Fonte: *TVI*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2019 às 16:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade a "Elsa", está a dar muito trabalho, aos bombeiros, e Protecção Civil, bem como ás restantes entidades.
> Estão registadas desde a meia-noite 1760 ocorrencias.



Mais de 300 neste momento.


----------



## cool (19 Dez 2019 às 16:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Todas as ligações marítimas cortadas entre o Terreiro de Paço Margem Sul!
> 
> Fonte: *TVI*



Isso vai ser bem complicado para milhares de passageiros !


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 16:47)

cool disse:


> Isso vai ser bem complicado para milhares de passageiros !



Completamente, e vamos ver se a ponte 25 de Abril se aguenta aberta ao trânsito!


----------



## Tonton (19 Dez 2019 às 17:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Completamente, e vamos ver se a ponte 25 de Abril se aguenta aberta ao trânsito!



A Vasco da Gama já está com limite de 80 km/h....


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 18:09)

O tempo muito instável em Portugal Continental já provocou uma vítima mortal  Muita precaução malta, isto está muito perigoso lá fora 

*Queda de árvore sobre camião faz um morto no Montijo*
*https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...fication&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1380992*


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O tempo muito instável em Portugal Continental já provocou uma vítima mortal  Muita precaução malta, isto está muito perigoso lá fora
> 
> *Queda de árvore sobre camião faz um morto no Montijo*
> *https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...fication&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1380992*



Ia agora mesmo publicar essa triste notícia, infelizmente já existe a lamentar uma vítima mortal, devido ao mau tempo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 18:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ia agora mesmo publicar essa triste notícia, infelizmente já existe a lamentar uma vítima mortal, devido ao mau tempo.



Infelizmente são as piores consequências destas situações , e aqui nem sequer estamos a falar de qualquer acto de negligência


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Infelizmente são as piores consequências destas situações , e aqui nem sequer estamos a falar de qualquer acto de negligência



Pois, o camionista, infeleizmente estava a passar á hora errada, e foi preciso mesmo muito azar para cair logo em cima da cabine, e transportava matérias perigosas, que podiam complicar ainda mais a situação, caso houvesse despiste.


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Dez 2019 às 18:25)

Alguém sabe dizer se a frente fria já passou pelo litoral?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 18:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, o camionista, infeleizmente estava a passar á hora errada, e foi preciso mesmo muito azar para cair logo em cima da cabine, e transportava matérias perigosas, que podiam complicar ainda mais a situação, caso houvesse despiste.



Verdade, é sem dúvida o factor que eu menos gosto e dispenso totalmente em qualquer evento, e ainda esta semana fiz referência isso aqui no fórum!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:08)

*Condutores auxiliam motard a atravessar Ponte 25 de Abril durante tempestade. Veja as imagens*
Chuva e vento forte dificultam passagem de motociclo na ponte que liga Lisboa à Margem Sul.

https://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/...4BxC4RFE5sne8nGsIE87KazRNXtGNfMLO37FP8FG0PqvM


----------



## Tonton (19 Dez 2019 às 19:17)

c0ldPT disse:


> Alguém sabe dizer se a frente fria já passou pelo litoral?



Parece que passou uma frente quente, há linhas de instabilidade e uma frente oclusa a passar, vem outra fria atrás... a sinóptica está bem complexa e confusa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:08)

O radar foi-se!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O radar foi-se!


Já voltou


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:17)

Foi encontrado o corpo do desaparecido na casa que desabou em Castro D'Aire. Sendo assim são 2 mortos confirmados até agora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O radar foi-se!



Esta "Elsa" está tão potente que até nos quer levar o radar, muita precipitação a entrar pelo estuário do Tejo acima.
@luismeteo3, mais uma vítima mortal infelizmente a lamentar então.


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2019 às 20:19)

Tonton disse:


> Parece que passou uma frente quente, há linhas de instabilidade e uma frente oclusa a passar, vem outra fria atrás... a sinóptica está bem complexa e confusa...



O MetOffice é famoso por ocasionalmente inserir '1001' frentes e linhas de instabilidade nas suas cartas. Fica mesmo confuso.

A parte da complexidade já tinha abordado anteriormente. Amanhã já não existirá propriamente a 'Elsa' mas sim uma depressão gigantesca com múltiplos núcleos secundários. De um deles surgirá a próxima tempestade nomeada.

Termino, escrevendo que o Fabien devia ter sido nomeado pelo IPMA. Afetará primeiro os Açores, sendo a ondulação o aspeto mais significativo.


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 20:24)

Comparar com as minhas outras imagens de satélite


----------



## Tonton (19 Dez 2019 às 20:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esta "Elsa" está tão potente que até nos quer levar o radar, muita precipitação a entrar pelo estuário do Tejo acima.
> @luismeteo3, mais uma vítima mortal infelizmente a lamentar então.



Olha que não é propriamente a "Elsa", contrariamente ao que os meios de comunicação papagueiam.
Na carta de superfície que publiquei acima, a "Elsa" é aquele núcleo de 968 mb, bem longe...


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2019 às 20:35)

Em termos globais, o mau tempo no continente está a ser causado por uma frente com ondulações associado à depressão Elsa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 21:02)

Os modelos neste momento (GFS e ECMWF) ainda preveem posições algo opostas. 

O GFS prevê tempo chuvoso até ao dia 26, enquanto que certos ramos do ECMWF preveem agora o regresso do tempo chuvoso a partir de dia 26.  

É interessante que, no outro dia, uns colegas meus falaram-me num Natal chuvoso e outros num Natal seco. A instabilidade dos modelos é marada. 
Os modelos neste momento nem para o dia seguinte conseguem prever, quanto mais para daqui a uma semana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:06)

Protecção civil a dizer que tempo gravoso até ás 03h da manhã e novo agravamento a partir das 14h de amanhã para as regiões do Centro e Sul


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Dez 2019 às 21:19)

Tonton disse:


> Parece que passou uma frente quente, há linhas de instabilidade e uma frente oclusa a passar, vem outra fria atrás... a sinóptica está bem complexa e confusa...


Pela minha interpretação então neste momento o que passa pelo vale do Tejo é a frente oclusa, agora vem a frente fria em direção ao litoral norte supostamente. Engraçado que não se vê nada de especial no satélite, parece-me quase um pós-frontal já


----------



## Marco pires (19 Dez 2019 às 21:38)

acabei agora de chegar a casa vindo pela VG, primeiro que tudo está um transito enorme com fila desde o inicio da ponte até quase ao fim, não ocorreu nenhum acidente mas sim um carro que avariou na via da esquerda.
depois o vento é brutal, impressionante como os carros abananavam estando parados, parecia que até estavam a dançar.
o limite é de 80km/h e digo que dificilmente se consegue ir a mais com segurança, quanto muito a 90/100 km/h e mesmo assim já é arriscar porque as rajadas são impressionantes.
muito mas mesmo muito cuidado nas travessias do Tejo, está bastante perigoso.
neste momento por aqui no pinhal novo chove torrencialmente, temperatura de 16.8ºC


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Dez 2019 às 21:40)

Situação de precipitação nas próximas horas :


----------



## rfilipeg (19 Dez 2019 às 21:43)

Pessoal isto está uma confusão a nível de previsões que eu nem digo nada. Eu sei que ninguém tem culpa de dizer que vai ser assim ou assado pois baseiam se em modelos e nao têm uma bola de cristal.

Mas....não seria para serem mais precisas as previsões pelo menos a curto prazo ou dia seguinte. É que mesmo a nível de períodos críticos, em horas, é um fail total. 
Outra coisa é em relação ao vento que vou aprender a fazer contas de dividir pois fizeram se rajadas em períodos que não se previam que ocorressem. 

A previsão descritiva do IPMA dá vontade de rir é copy paste dos dias "períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros", assim até eu. Podiam ser mais detalhados pois é um serviço ao nosso dispor.

Agora vem o Fabian, bem... não tinha ouvido falar nem aqui no fórum, foi toda a gente surpreendida?

Mas afinal que raio de sistema é este?
Alguém arrisca alguma previsão?

Desculpem a confusão do texto mas é tal e qual andam estas previsões.

Obrigado.


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2019 às 21:51)

você pode ver a área em Portugal onde é sossegado.(22h45 UTC+1)


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 22:39)

Em Espanha também já há dois mortos devido à Tempestade Elsa...


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 23:23)

segundo a tvi24 mais uma possível vitima em Castro Daire, pode estar soterrado numa retroescavadora que estava a trabalhar num desmoronamento de terras


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 23:29)

c0ldPT disse:


> Situação de precipitação nas próximas horas :


 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2019 às 01:04)

Deixo aqui como curiosidade.

Na madrugada passada a maior parte das estações do norte e centro-norte registaram a temperatura máxima próximo das 00h e a temperatura mínima próximo das 03h.
Destaco o período de 10 a 15 minutos onde  a temperatura teve uma quebra de 4 a 5ºC.
A juntar a isto, a coincidência (ou não) é ter-se registado a rajada máxima precisamente no instante imediatamente à quebra da temperatura.

Acho que praticamente ninguém reparou nisso, pelo menos não vi ninguém escrever sobre isso.
No meu caso:




Vi várias outras estações com o mesmo comportamento.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2019 às 01:09)

Já agora também outro reparo, o IPMA escreveu o último comunicado no "futuro", sugerindo que houve rajadas de 150 km/h registadas. Já ouvi falar que foi na Pampilhosa mas vamos esperar pelo dia de amanhã. 150 km/h seria impressionante, mas dado o que vi hoje na Serra de São Mamede em Portalegre não me admira.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Dez 2019 às 09:44)

Bom dia pessoal,

Estou com problemas em conseguir actualizar o acumulado mensal no underground , não assume a precipitação do dia de ontem Mais alguém com o mesmo problema? Já tentei noutras estações, em algumas consigo, noutras não!! 

*Edit:* Resolvido


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Dez 2019 às 11:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Deixo aqui como curiosidade.
> 
> Na madrugada passada a maior parte das estações do norte e centro-norte registaram a temperatura máxima próximo das 00h e a temperatura mínima próximo das 03h.
> Destaco o período de 10 a 15 minutos onde  a temperatura teve uma quebra de 4 a 5ºC.
> ...


Coincidiu com o momento da passagem da frente fria, o mesmo se passou pelas 0h de hoje quando passou a segunda frente fria pelo litoral norte, embora de maneira menos acentuada.  Regra geral pelo que vou observando a temperatura e vento aumentam antes da chegada de uma frente fria, para depois da sua passagem ambos diminuirem abruptamente.


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2019 às 11:18)

Convido-os a todos(as) a partilharem dados, fotos, notícias sobre a Depressão ELSA num tópico de resumo que criei para memória futura.

*Depressão ELSA - Dezembro de 2019*


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2019 às 13:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 16:11)

Isto aqui está a ficar feio como ontem...


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 16:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto aqui está a ficar feio como ontem...



Eu pelo menos não vejo grande diferença entre a tarde de ontem e a de hoje, o vento está igual, a chuva é que cai com menos intensidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 16:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu pelo menos não vejo grande diferença entre a tarde de ontem e a de hoje, o vento está igual, a chuva é que cai com menos intensidade.


Aqui chove mais mas o vento é um pouco menos...


----------



## kikofra (20 Dez 2019 às 17:56)

Ventania forte na A1, quem estiver em viagem ha poucos minutos trânsito parado na berma para o corte da a17 (N-S)


----------



## Toby (20 Dez 2019 às 18:15)




----------



## Candy (20 Dez 2019 às 18:28)

Porto de Peniche barra fechada.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2019 às 18:54)

Toby disse:


>


Parece-me que está ali a génese do "Fabien", se não estou enganado...




Irá por certo puxar aquela linha de maior água precipitável mais para norte da Península durante o dia de amanhã.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2019 às 19:33)

Durante o acompanhamento de ontem...


Nem todos são capazes desse esforço como a malta aqui do fórum.


----------



## Candy (20 Dez 2019 às 19:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Durante o acompanhamento de ontem...
> 
> 
> Nem todos são capazes desse esforço como a malta aqui do fórum.




Tal e qual!


----------



## Marco pires (20 Dez 2019 às 21:47)

muito menos vento hoje, nem se compara, está vento de facto mas muito menos, a chuva está a cair de maneira consistente mas de fraca intensidade.
não gosto muito é do que se avizinha, parece que vamos ter entre uma a duas semanas secas e com temperaturas acima do normal.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Dez 2019 às 22:02)

penso que este vai ser um dos Natais mais quente de sempre, alguém confirma?
Temperaturas podem ir aos 20 graus em algumas cidades, e com mínimas "à Açores".


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Dez 2019 às 22:04)

Marco pires disse:


> muito menos vento hoje, nem se compara, está vento de facto mas muito menos, a chuva está a cair de maneira consistente mas de fraca intensidade.
> não gosto muito é do que se avizinha, parece que vamos ter entre uma a duas semanas secas e com temperaturas acima do normal.


Nesta altura também já faz falta  Depois é aguardar , e esperar para ver qual a quinzena de Janeiro que será instável 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2019 às 22:10)

jamestorm disse:


> penso que este vai ser um dos Natais mais quente de sempre, alguém confirma?
> Temperaturas podem ir aos 20 graus em algumas cidades, e com mínimas "à Açores".


Já vai sendo hábito o Natal e a passagem do ano serem secos, e este ano não deverá ser diferente, vá lá que choveu bem esta semana, senão Dezembro tinha sido um desastre.


----------



## 1337 (20 Dez 2019 às 22:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já vai sendo hábito o Natal e a passagem do ano serem secos, e este ano não deverá ser diferente, vá lá que choveu bem esta semana, senão Dezembro tinha sido um desastre.


Não há "ses" neste tema amigo. Se não chovessem quase 400 mm aqui no mês passado ainda estava em seca


----------



## jamestorm (20 Dez 2019 às 22:24)

Estava a falar de frio, não de chuva. temperaturas bastante anómalas para a Época, sobretudo a mínima. Acho estanho ninguém estar a referir isso. Não me lembro de nesta altura nao ter geadas...máximas de 20, mínima bem acima de 10. Alguma possibilidade de entrada fria?



Davidmpb disse:


> Já vai sendo hábito o Natal e a passagem do ano serem secos, e este ano não deverá ser diferente, vá lá que choveu bem esta semana, senão Dezembro tinha sido um desastre.


----------



## kikofra (20 Dez 2019 às 22:29)

http://www.regiaodeleiria.pt/2019/1...-intensa-trouxe-o-polje-mas-fechou-as-grutas/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2019 às 22:33)

Mesmo tendo a última semana do ano seca, Dezembro já superou claramente a média mensal em muitos pontos do país. 

As únicas regiões onde a média não foi superada foram: o oeste da Península de Setúbal (a minha zona  ), o sul do Baixo Alentejo e a costa algarvia a leste de Albufeira. A Serra Algarvia superou a média mensal, que nem deve chegar aos 100 mm em certos pontos. Em grande parte do Alentejo a média mensal foi também superada. 

Este dezembro será certamente um dos mais chuvosos dos últimos anos, diria eu o mais chuvoso desde 2010. 

Entretanto o ECMWF aponta para alguma instabilidade no tempo já a partir de dia 28, e alargando-se até ao próximo ano. A esta distância temporal tudo pode mudar, mas há que ter esperança. A semana que tivemos também não estava prevista uma semana antes. 

https://kachelmannwetter.com/at/vorhersage/2271961-almada/ensemble/euro/niederschlag


----------



## 1337 (20 Dez 2019 às 22:37)

Marco pires disse:


> muito menos vento hoje, nem se compara, está vento de facto mas muito menos, a chuva está a cair de maneira consistente mas de fraca intensidade.
> não gosto muito é do que se avizinha, parece que vamos ter entre uma a duas semanas secas e com temperaturas acima do normal.


Se vier tempo seco pelo menos aqui para o Norte até faz falta. Não sejamos é como muitos chorões que já estavam a fazer o funeral a Dezembro e de repente tudo mudou . Sem ofensa pessoal, mas sabem bem que ás vezes há aqui pessoal que se chora demasiado, há que ter calma que ela mais cedo ou mais tarde teria de vir.


----------



## Marco pires (20 Dez 2019 às 23:10)

para o norte sem duvida que uma semana seca não faz mal nenhum, para o Alentejo e algarve devia continuar a chover porque até as barragens estarem bem compostas ainda falta muita água.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 02:05)

Duas "previsões" interessantes do GFS, o costume...


----------



## microcris (21 Dez 2019 às 11:54)

StormRic disse:


> Duas "previsões" interessantes do GFS, o costume...



Teríamos uma passagem de ano bem fresquinha e um inicio de ano bem agitado


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2019 às 12:10)

StormRic disse:


> Duas "previsões" interessantes do GFS, o costume...



Frio instalado; precipitações com fluxo húmido; NEVE!!!


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2019 às 12:32)

Ondulação em pés. A hora da observação está ao lado (UTC)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Dez 2019 às 12:51)

Não é só o GFS que prevê instabilidade para o início do próximo ano. Há certos ramos do ECMWF que também preveem essa instabilidade.  

Almada:
https://kachelmannwetter.com/at/vorhersage/2271961-almada/ensemble/euro/niederschlag

Tavira:
https://kachelmannwetter.com/at/vorhersage/2262744-tavira/ensemble/euro/niederschlag

Amares:
https://kachelmannwetter.com/at/vorhersage/2742958-amares/ensemble/euro/niederschlag

Haja alguma esperança!


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2019 às 12:58)

Boa parte do 'arco' visível nas imagens de satélite (incluindo a nebulosidade) deve-se a um 'jet stream' com uma humidade relativa muito elevada.



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não é só o GFS que prevê instabilidade para o início do próximo ano. Há certos ramos do ECMWF que também preveem essa instabilidade.
> 
> Almada:
> https://kachelmannwetter.com/at/vorhersage/2271961-almada/ensemble/euro/niederschlag
> ...



Tópico errado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Dez 2019 às 13:16)

Orion disse:


> Boa parte do 'arco' visível nas imagens de satélite (incluindo a nebulosidade) deve-se a um 'jet stream' com uma humidade relativa muito elevada.
> Tópico errado


Pois é.  Mudem a localização da mensagem para a *Previsão a Médio Prazo - até 2 semanas*


----------



## Marco pires (21 Dez 2019 às 18:36)

barragem do Pêgo do Altar em Alcácer do Sal, hoje à tarde.
penso que não será preciso dizer muito, as imagens falam por si.


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2019 às 18:47)

Marco pires disse:


> barragem do Pêgo do Altar em Alcácer do Sal, hoje à tarde.
> penso que não será preciso dizer muito, as imagens falam por si.



Pública no tópico respetivo Marco! Vamos lá "arrumar a casa"! 

*Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2019*


----------



## Marco pires (21 Dez 2019 às 19:16)

MSantos disse:


> Pública no tópico respetivo Marco! Vamos lá "arrumar a casa"!
> 
> *Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2019*




sorry


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2019 às 21:36)

Como 'menos frio' também equivale a 'mais quente', este mês está a ser notável na Rússia.






Os dados até dia 20, que incluem a Europa, (também) podem ser encontrados aqui.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2019 às 02:01)

efcm disse:


> Parece que mesmo depois da água baixar vão existir problemas graves na circulação de comboios no ramal de alfarelos.
> 
> De tarde a ponte do marujal estava assim e segundo informações não confirmadas o topo da ponte cedeu na totalidade e a ponte caiu já de noite.


Deves ter-te enganado no tópico  Mas sim, vou ficar sem suburbanos para Coimbra, e também sem comboios na linha do Oeste (embora aqui os possam redirecionar para a Figueira)... Se não tivessem fechado o ramal da Pampilhosa, haveria uma redundância e poderiam ir por aí, mas assim, nada feito


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2019 às 12:16)

*Quatro resgatados do rio vão ter de pagar mais de 10 mil euros por salvamento*

Os quatro homens que na tarde deste sábado atravessaram de jipe o rio Ferreira, no lugar de Ramalho, em S. Pedro da Cova, Gondomar, e que tiveram de ser salvos pelos bombeiros, vão ter de pagar a operação de resgate. Passaram o rio numa altura em que já se fazia sentir a passagem da depressão "Fabien" em Portugal.

Quem o afirma é o presidente da Câmara de Gondomar, Marco Martins, que na rede social Facebook classificou o ato de "irresponsabilidade".

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...q7QeVAXABQYQ8N1IFDfCkCaxwEdzFxYPcHEPdy9WfN6jo

Pode ser que assim aprendam de vez, e que esta mesma coima sirva de exemplo aos próximos "chicos-espertos", e que pensem bem 2 vezes antes de se aventurarem a atravessar um rio, nas condições em que estava.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Dez 2019 às 19:11)

Mais um Natal e passagem de ano passados na esplanada...


----------



## jamestorm (22 Dez 2019 às 19:40)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mais um Natal e passagem de ano passados na esplanada...


Realmente vai ser um Natal extremamente ameno, o ano passado por esta altura tínhamos temperaturas mínimas negativas e as máximas nem nos 15. Este ano as mínimas são as máximas dos outros anos.
Nem sequer dá vontade de acender a lareira 
Lado bom: tenho os meus dois poços cheios até acima!! Incrível como foram bons estes dois meses em termos de chuva!


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2019 às 20:08)

No ano passado, estava muito amena a quadra natalícia.
Posso dizer que no dia 2 de janeiro desloquei-me a Vigo.
Estava céu limpo, vento fraco de leste.
De manhã ainda estava fresco, natural...
Mas de tarde fui a uma das praias da ria de Vigo, posso dizer que apanho sempre dias mais desagradáveis no verão por cá.
Estava autenticamente primaveril, o sol aquecia bem a pele, muitas camisas e camisolas de manga arregaçada, várias pessoas a passear descalços na água, algumas, poucas, de fato de banho e a tomar banho para meu espanto. Só não foi maior o espanto quando verifiquei que a água estava até agradável, melhor que muitos dias de verão na costa norte.

Estes dias vão ser muito agradáveis, principalmente a partir de dia 27, com muito sol, noites frias mas dias agradáveis quanto às máximas.

Esperemos que depois de um período de tempo seco regresse a chuva ao sul - obviamente que no restante território ela irá aparecer, mais cedo ou mais tarde.


----------



## Marco pires (22 Dez 2019 às 22:39)




----------



## Marco pires (23 Dez 2019 às 22:46)

boas,

por acaso alguém sabe como está a serra da estrela em termos de neve?
vi algumas webcams e parece que derreteu tudo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Dez 2019 às 22:50)

Marco pires disse:


> boas,
> 
> por acaso alguém sabe como está a serra da estrela em termos de neve?
> vi algumas webcams e parece que derreteu tudo.


A neve derreteu toda com a Elsa. 
Bastou a temperatura no sopé aumentar para os 16/17°C, para o caldo nevado entornar. Ou, neste caso, derreter, depois de cair chuva molhada.


----------



## Marco pires (23 Dez 2019 às 22:54)

então zero neve na torre, certo?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Dez 2019 às 23:48)

Marco pires disse:


> então zero neve na torre, certo?


Certíssimo. Não há neve nenhuma na Torre neste momento.  

Neve mais próxima da zona neste momento só em La Covatilla (a 2 horas e meia a leste).


----------



## Marco pires (24 Dez 2019 às 00:56)

muito obrigado, estava a pensar dar lá um salto mas assim não vale a pena, fica para uma próxima vez.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Dez 2019 às 10:41)

Desejo a todos os membros, staff , e restantes famílias do fórum , um feliz natal e santo natal com tudo de bom , e muita saúde .




Christmas in Chiado, Lisbon by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2019 às 11:00)

Marco pires disse:


> muito obrigado, estava a pensar dar lá um salto mas assim não vale a pena, fica para uma próxima vez.



Boas Marco, 
A torre está assim :






Foto tirada ontem por uma amiga.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Dez 2019 às 11:37)

https://www.dn.pt/edicao-do-dia/24-...mas-nao-resolvem-a-seca-no-pais-11649741.html

*Chuvadas de dezembro são uma ajuda mas não resolvem a seca no país*
A região a sul do Tejo até poderá sair da situação de seca, mas o mesmo não acontecerá ao Baixo Alentejo e ao Algarve, que até ao início do mês se apresentavam em seca severa e extrema. As depressões _Elsa_ e_ Fabien_ não trouxeram tanta água como era precisa, mas ajudaram.

Esperemos que nao fique agora muito tempo sem chover!


----------



## Marco pires (24 Dez 2019 às 15:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Marco,
> A torre está assim :
> 
> 
> ...



muito obrigado.
De facto não está apetecível para a neve, amanhã até parece que estou a ver o pessoal a ir todo para a serra e apanhar a desagradável surpresa de ver a serra sem neve.
Assim não vale a pena a viagem


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Dez 2019 às 17:19)

Noutros anos o que já tinha nevado por esta altura.
Os modelos indicam temperaturas agradaveis

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (24 Dez 2019 às 19:58)

mas é que já nevou e bem, o problema foi que desapareceu tudo num ápice com esta ultima tempestade.
foi boa e de que maneira para repor água no solo e nas barragens, mas muito má para a neve.


----------



## Tonton (25 Dez 2019 às 16:38)

Boas e continuação de boas festas para todos!
Dia de Natal, as temperaturas a chegar a 24-25ºC, estão mais de 10 graus acima do normal em muitos sítios, é só olhar para o litoral Norte ou o interior Sul....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Dez 2019 às 17:05)

Marco pires disse:


> mas é que já nevou e bem, o problema foi que desapareceu tudo num ápice com esta ultima tempestade.
> foi boa e de que maneira para repor água no solo e nas barragens, mas muito má para a neve.


Nevou bem aonde?
Na serra da estrela..porque abaixo dos 1400M não nevou nada de jeito 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Dez 2019 às 17:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Nevou bem aonde?
> Na serra da estrela..porque abaixo dos 1400M não nevou nada de jeito
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Na Serra da Estrela nevou muito bem na segunda, inclusive multidões moveram-se para lá na terça, com a reabertura das estradas. 
Também nevou em pontos da Serra do Gerês e nos topos das serras de Montesinho e Montalegre.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Dez 2019 às 17:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Na Serra da Estrela nevou muito bem na segunda, inclusive multidões moveram-se para lá na terça, com a reabertura das estradas.
> Também nevou em pontos da Serra do Gerês e nos topos das serras de Montesinho e Montalegre.


Montalegre foi um fiasco..
Estive em Montemuro a 1200 M durante uns dias sempre a chover com temperaturas nos 5°c 6°c quando a cota de neve baixou a precipitação foi se..
Basta olhar os meteogramas e verificar as cotas de neve estou muito altas para a altura esta altura do ano.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (25 Dez 2019 às 18:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Nevou bem aonde?
> Na serra da estrela..porque abaixo dos 1400M não nevou nada de jeito
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



sim, serra da estrela, era do local que se estava a falar, em concreto zona da torre.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Dez 2019 às 18:59)

Há serra da estrela sim nas restantes serra até a data 0.
Veremos o que traz fevereiro...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (25 Dez 2019 às 19:39)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Há serra da estrela sim nas restantes serra até a data 0.
> Veremos o que traz fevereiro...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Janeiro já não conta???


----------



## jamestorm (26 Dez 2019 às 00:22)

Pois eu nao me lembro de uma dia de Natal tao ameno como neste ano...eh que se sente mesmo o calor!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2019 às 12:23)

Grandes mudanças no ECMWF!!!
De acordo com o modelo europeu, iremos ter a passagem duma superfície frontal fraca já nos dia 2 e 3 de janeiro, que deverá acumular precipitação em todo o país.  

Depois parece que teremos uma cut-off lá para os dias 7 a 10 de janeiro. Enquanto que o ECMWF põe a cut-off no Golfo de Cádis, o GFS põe-na a passar nas Ilhas Baleares.  

Neste tipo de situações a imprevisibilidade é grande, mas quem não gostaria de uns 50 mm no início do mês?


----------



## Mammatus (27 Dez 2019 às 12:44)

Em situações de cut-off qual a sinóptica mais favorável à ocorrência de precipitação no sul (nomeadamente Baixo Alentejo e Algarve), quando a depressão se posiciona a SW ou no Golfo de Cádis?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2019 às 12:54)

Mammatus disse:


> Em situações de cut-off qual a sinóptica mais favorável à ocorrência de precipitação no sul (nomeadamente Baixo Alentejo e Algarve), quando a depressão se posiciona a SW ou no Golfo de Cádis?


Quando há cut-offs no Golfo de Cádis, normalmente o Algarve é a região beneficiada, até por uma questão de orografia. A Serra do Caldeirão está bem mais próxima da costa que a Serra Morena. 
A última grande cut-off que tivemos no Algarve foi no dia 1 de novembro de 2015, e foi a que causou as famosas cheias de Albufeira. 

No entanto, já ocorreu também o facto de estas depressões localizadas trazerem muita precipitação para outros locais. Em fevereiro de 2017, o grosso da precipitação ficou, em grande parte, do lado de lá da fronteira.  No dia 30 de abril de 2017, ocorreu outra gota fria, mas dessa vez pouco choveu no Algarve.  Desde então não tem ocorrido nada de jeito em relação à chuva (se excluirmos março, abril e outubro de 2018 ).


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2019 às 13:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Quando há cut-offs no Golfo de Cádis, normalmente o Algarve é a região beneficiada, até por uma questão de orografia. A Serra do Caldeirão está bem mais próxima da costa que a Serra Morena.
> A última grande cut-off que tivemos no Algarve foi no dia 1 de novembro de 2015, e foi a que causou as famosas cheias de Albufeira.
> 
> No entanto, já ocorreu também o facto de estas depressões localizadas trazerem muita precipitação para outros locais. E*m fevereiro de 2017, o grosso da precipitação ficou, em grande parte, do lado de lá da fronteira. * No dia 30 de abril de 2017, ocorreu outra gota fria, mas dessa vez pouco choveu no Algarve.  Desde então não tem ocorrido nada de jeito em relação à chuva (se excluirmos março, abril e outubro de 2018 ).



Discordo totalmente contigo.  Eu tive 125 mm, sendo 50 mm caíram no dia 14 em pouco mais de 1 hora. Caíram 98.1 mm no dia 11 em VRSA, tendo caído em 1 h cerca de 57.8 mm. 

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...rVMNhM/cli_20170201_20170228_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2017-02-14-Inundacoes-em-Olhao

Essa cut-off  de 1 de Novembro só choveu mais entre Faro e Portimão, a de Fevereiro de 2017 foi bem mais interessante para o Sotavento algarvio.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Dez 2019 às 13:44)

Tirando a semana passada o AA tem sido rei e senhor desde Dezembro passado! Para já continua o mesmo padrão dos últimos meses e Invernos. Resta saber se haverá alguma pausa nas próximas semanas, nem que seja termos uns 60/70% da média até Março. 
Já vimos que dificilmente existem cópias exactas de uns anos para os outros, no entanto têm havido várias semelhanças.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Dez 2019 às 13:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Discordo totalmente contigo.  Eu tive 125 mm, sendo 50 mm caíram no dia 14 em pouco mais de 1 hora. Caíram 98.1 mm no dia 11 em VRSA, tendo caído em 1 h cerca de 57.8 mm.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...rVMNhM/cli_20170201_20170228_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
> 
> ...


Foi a última vez que vi água com fartura aqui na Zona!


----------



## jamestorm (27 Dez 2019 às 15:57)

Pessoal alguma possibilidade de entrada fria com bastante geada para os próximos tempos?
Já tivemos mta chuva e faz falta mais, mas uma entrada fria de Inverno tb faz parte e não se vislumbra nada nesse sentido. Mts vezes o anticiclone de Inverno dá grandes inversões térmicas, mas este ano não estão a ocorrer. 

Este inverno arrisca-se a ficar na historia como o mais quente de sempre, mesmo na Europa ocidental quase não ha frio.


----------



## Marco pires (29 Dez 2019 às 21:09)

para os próximos 8 dias pelo menos, nada a destacar.
apenas as temperaturas a baixarem para valores mais ou menos normais para a época, quanto a chuva nem vê-la.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Dez 2019 às 21:31)

Boas,
Parece que por estas bandas o Inverno com chuva dura 5 dias. 
Dezembro termina com 47.7 mm segundo os meus dados e o resto do Inverno se os modelos estiverem certos serão muito secos a sul. 
As barragens a sul poderão ter aumentado bem as suas reservas mas isso é o que iremos verificar quando sair o próximo boletim de armazenamento. 
Creio que no final deste mês Beliche e Odeleite poderão estar com níveis da ordem dos 33% em Beliche e cerca de 40% em Odeleite mas isso é o que iremos confirmar no próximo Boletim!!


----------



## dvieira (30 Dez 2019 às 10:46)

Continua-se a não vislumbrar precipitação nos próximos tempos. Temperaturas acima do normal. Incrível como na estação das Penhas Douradas 11,4 º C ás 6h. Regiões de grande altitude com temperaturas bastante altas em comparação com as de baixa altitude (inversão térmica). As montanhas sem neve nenhuma e sem condições para criar neve artificial. Não deve estar bom para quem vive do turismo da neve. Hoje a parte sul da madeira em alerta amarelo por causa do tempo quente e a braços com incêndios. Parece que as alterações climáticas cada vez mais se evidenciam.


----------



## rozzo (30 Dez 2019 às 10:55)

dvieira disse:


> Continua-se a não vislumbrar precipitação nos próximos tempos. Temperaturas acima do normal. Incrível como na estação das Penhas Douradas 11,4 º C ás 6h. Regiões de grande altitude com temperaturas bastante altas em comparação com as de baixa altitude (inversão térmica). As montanhas sem neve nenhuma e sem condições para criar neve artificial. Não deve estar bom para quem vive do turismo da neve. Hoje a parte sul da madeira em alerta amarelo por causa do tempo quente e a braços com incêndios. Parece que as alterações climáticas cada vez mais se evidenciam.



Na verdade há alguma probabilidade de precipitação (não muito alta) entre 6ª-feira e Domingo...


----------



## dvieira (30 Dez 2019 às 11:14)

rozzo disse:


> Na verdade há alguma probabilidade de precipitação (não muito alta) entre 6ª-feira e Domingo...


A ver vamos apesar do GFS ver 0 de precipitação nesta saída das 6h. Talvez o ECMWF esteja um pouco melhor e tenha estado mais assertivo. Talvez tenhamos uma humidade um pouco mais forte (chuviscos) mas não vejo grandes acumulados nos próximos tempos.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Dez 2019 às 11:26)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Parece que por estas bandas o Inverno com chuva dura 5 dias.
> Dezembro termina com 47.7 mm segundo os meus dados e o resto do Inverno se os modelos estiverem certos serão muito secos a sul.
> As barragens a sul poderão ter aumentado bem as suas reservas mas isso é o que iremos verificar quando sair o próximo boletim de armazenamento.
> Creio que no final deste mês Beliche e Odeleite poderão estar com níveis da ordem dos 33% em Beliche e cerca de 40% em Odeleite mas isso é o que iremos confirmar no próximo Boletim!!


O poço de onde tiro água subiu uns 2 palmos e continua bem lá no fundo, ou seja, praticamente seco. O ano passado nesta altura estava quase cheio. Dependendo dos próximos meses podemos estar à beira de um desastre económico e ambiental. Digam o que disserem as perspectivas não são boas. Continuo a achar que se o tempo quisesse dar um sinal de mudança já o tinha feito.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Dez 2019 às 15:17)

trovoadas disse:


> O poço de onde tiro água subiu uns 2 palmos e continua bem lá no fundo, ou seja, praticamente seco. O ano passado nesta altura estava quase cheio. Dependendo dos próximos meses podemos estar à beira de um desastre económico e ambiental. Digam o que disserem as perspectivas não são boas. Continuo a achar que se o tempo quisesse dar um sinal de mudança já o tinha feito.



Por aquilo que fui vendo nestas semanas pensei que tivesse melhorado mais as barragens mas numa perspectiva inicial creio que Beliche e Odeleite subiram cerca de 6% e mesmo as da Bacia do Sado não subiu tanto quanto pensava.
Quanto aquelas que tenho acesso neste momento já pararem de subir. 
Beliche está nos 36.97 m de cota neste momento. 
As próximas semanas ou meses prometem ser secos em linha com o que se tem passado nos últimos 10 anos.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Dez 2019 às 16:03)

Atenção que alguns pontos da Madeira estarão próximos dos 30 graus já amanhã!


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 23:08)

Eu sei que existe um seguimento sobre nuvens mas não encontro...


----------

